# Not just for hoomans again



## Guest

I thort it was time for a new fread for us buddies 

What is everyone up to today?

I got to go for a walk with my little sausage friend :w00t:


----------



## vicki.burns

I am sitting on sofa with mummy

She letting me chew daddy's sock, only cos she was a stoooopid hooman and put it in the washing machine wrong and now it's pink

How stoopid is she?!


----------



## celicababe1986

Herro, I hope you dont mind, I am not a woofer, but one that says meow...there are no woofers in my house 
But I am like a woofer, I fetch, and chase my tail...and scare all the other cats away 
Is that ok? My name is Mally


----------



## Guest

Ooooooo new friends!!! *wags tail enthusiastically*

You're Lincoln, right? I've seen my mum talking to your mum. I'm Kenzie 

Hi Mally! Some of the pups here don't like cats very much but you sound like a cool cat so I bet they'll let you join our gang :yesnod: And lots of us woofsters have cat bruthers and sistas.

Just wait till you guys meet everyone, there's Bumble :001_wub: and Jet and Buster and Willow and Kenya..... :w00t:


----------



## Guest

Morning Kenzie :001_wub:

Oooo a cat  Buster wont be happy  

GUESS WHAT :w00t: Jet sent my mum a present :w00t: it's a bigggg picture with loads of dogs on but my favourite part is the toob it came in :yesnod:

Hi new buddies 

xxxxx


----------



## Mum2Heidi

Hi,
I'm curled up on a rug Mum moved to hoover but she's not put it back cos I'm on it - yeah!!!! Heidi one - Mum Nil!!

I know I'm goin for a walk later so keeping one eye on her - dunno bout you lot but my Mums not v organised and walks are all over the place.

Gotta love her tho, she just re organised the cupboards and shifted out loads of their [email protected] to make room for my food - well the cats too but aint talkin to them at the mo Got me in bovver again so keepin a low profile till the dust settles.


----------



## celicababe1986

Its ok, I am a cool cat  I dont hang around with the other cats, they stoopid. :glare:

I think my mum should kick em out and give all her wuv to me :001_tt2:

I will give Buster a hooooge bone, like a dinosaur bone, so he knows I am cool  :w00t:

So any of you woofers with sister cats... any of them cute? :tongue_smilie:


----------



## Guest

I've got 2 cat sisters Mally :yesnod: they're crazy :frown2: Fun though :001_smile: 

I like the n'oover Heidi  I chase it everywhere!!

Mums got me a new croc chew nom nom nom 

xxxx


----------



## Guest

Oooo Bumble I like chasing the n'oover too!!! We have so much in common 

Yeah mums can be a bother sometimes Heidi : It's a good thing they have us to look after them.


----------



## Guest

Ooo Kenzie :blush: I got my mum to get you a presunt today, it will come through the post :w00t:

I wonder if Buster got his babababababable ball?

xxxx


----------



## Guest

A presunt for me??? :w00t::w00t::w00t: I NEVER get presunts!!! 

Thanks Bumbly and thanks to your mummy!!!

Ooooo I hope he did get his babbbbbble ball. Maybe he's busy playing with it right now!


----------



## Guest

I hope you like it :blush: They're my favouritest chews in the whollleeee world :001_smile: and a little toy too  I'm playing with my boing ball still, it's the squeakiest toy EVER :w00t:

xxxx


----------



## Mum2Heidi

Naaaa dont chase n'oover guys. 

Get em to play games n watch em crash n burn tee hee. My mum tries to throw my ball while she n'oovers and gets all tangled. I kick it under the sofa a few times all sorts of chaos.

Even more fun when she does n'ironin. She used to play ball while she did it to keep me out of mischief so now I make her play ball. Takes her twice as long n usually forgets to iron one of dads shirt sleeves.

You gotta keep em on their toes you know:nono:


----------



## Guest

Oh wow Bumble, thanks!!! Mum's all runned out of chews for me too!!! I'm so happy that I have such good friends 

Hey Mally what colour cat are you? I've got a cat-sista but I haven't met her coz she lives far away, but mum says she's turtle coloured. Does that mean she's green?  I've never seen a green cat before :w00t:


----------



## Nicky10

If you're a nice cat I guess you're welcome in the gang. You don't walk along walls and laugh at doggies stuck in houses who can't get out to bark at you do you? If not welcome.

I did get my babbleball :w00t: and it's awesome. Been playing with it for hours now. But mum got home so I had to greet her really enthusiastically you know the routine full body wagging plenty of kisses so they feel guilty for leaving us so then I came on here


----------



## Nicky10

Buddies? *watches tumbleweed roll past* anyone here?


----------



## Guest

Sorry buster buddy  I'm here!

I'm so glad you like your bababababble ball! Can you tell what all the animals are? There's a cat and a dog and a chikin stuck in mine 

xxxx


----------



## Nicky10

There's a chikin in mine too I think makes that squawking noise right? I'm not sure what all the others are


----------



## Guest

I'm here too! 

Theres a nellyfant and a liiin and a tweety bird in mine too.


----------



## vicki.burns

What are these

I wants one

I wants one

Is it somethings that mummy would get me if I am goods?


----------



## Nicky10

Mum took it off me . Something about needing to study and the noise annoying her . She has that music thing on though that annoys me much more


----------



## Guest

Mum takes mine off me at nite too 

It's called a Bababababababababable Ball Lincoln!!! It's AMAZING :w00t:


----------



## Nicky10

But surely she can't hear it over the music? Their hearing is so awful after all. Who wants to come help me steal it back?


----------



## Guest

We'll all come and help you Buster :w00t:

Hi lincoln buddy! I'm Bumble  

It makes looaddsss of noiseses when you roll it round! I'm sure your mum would get you one.

You can get smoove ones like me, Jet, Buster and Woody have got or the wrinkly crinkly one like Kenzies 

xxxx


----------



## Nicky10

Mum got it off the internet and the post people brought it. Babble balls are awesome I got it back :w00t:. It's soooooo much fun to roll around and make it make those noises. No idea how they got those animals in there though :blink:


----------



## celicababe1986

sowwwy guys, muver is moaning of a banging head or somfin  I dunno wat she is on about cos I cant see nufin banging her head :blink: so she keeps putting the puter away! 

I am a black and white cat, I loook like a panda bear :w00t: :w00t:

My mommy dont let me outside :glare: so i neva gets to meet woofers :nonod: but I see them on the big screen wiv moovin pictures :w00t:

I like girls cats :001_smile: not the ones who live wiv me cus they all miserable :lol: but I dont fink girl cats like me cus I dont have my manly things...mommy made the nasty man in the white coat take them :glare:


----------



## Nicky10

Well if you're not one of those mean dog teasing cats I guess you're ok .

Mum had the vets do that to me too :glare:. I was not happy


----------



## woody10

New fread - grate - I was wondering what happened to the nother one. 

Hi to all of u that I've not met before - I'm a big dog and I luv all other doggies, big or small, female or male, fluffy or not fluffy so long as they don't shout at me - mum says I'm a wuss (whatever that is) - so looking forward to getting to know all you new Pals

I've have always hated the n'oover, my Mum gets it out every day and she blames it on me - says I've leave too much hair around, I mean what does she expect me to do with it? 

Guess what finally my Mum's got battrys for my Babbleblebable Ball :thumbup:- mine also goes mooooooooo - so must have them cows in it.

I've only ever met one cat that I liked but sadly she is now gone over the Rainbow Bridge, I really miss her. All the other cats round my place I don't like, and chase after them. Mally you sound like my sortof cat , offering to give Buster a hooooge bone is really cool. I had a hooge bone yesterday and I'm still trying to get thru it... 

I :001_wub::001_wub: bones


----------



## vicki.burns

Fanks Bumble, I fink I will try and make Mummy get me one or do you fink I can stealed the pooter and get it myself. Will haff to find that card fingy too though that she uses when we get new stuffs. That might be qwuite hard to gets...

Fink I just ask Mummy nice and do the tippy head to one side fing, she always says awwwwwww to that and smiles, she'll get me it then


----------



## Nicky10

Mum says she likes that I don't shed much she hates hoovering. I don't understand why she does it then 

You can get it Lincoln hoomans are so easy to train and get things off


----------



## celicababe1986

I am a good cat!
I sneak in the kitchen and steal the chiccken out of the big white cold cupboard , do you like chiccken?

Mommy tells me off though..why is she ok to eat it and not me? She tells me off when I try to make friends with the snakes too :glare:


----------



## Guest

Mum says we can't go to gility tonight because my granddad is poorly. Hoomans are so shellfish 

My cat bruther is black and white too Mally! I'm sure my catses would want to meet you :001_smile: they're very friendly  

Do you fink you'd like a babababababable ball? My cats like it :yesnod: 

Heh, glad you got it back Buster 

xxxx


----------



## Nicky10

Chicken is yummy I had some for dinner. Are snakes those long things with no legs?


----------



## littleBichon

'Iyer

Im going to get my mummy to look at a babble ball for me, it sounds brill! 

Im not sure ill get one anytime soon though 'cos i got a new bed today...

its all cosy and soft, much better than my hard one and theres lots more room for me an my tortoise. 

Has everyone had a nice day?


----------



## Nicky10

They are fun. I had a good day I was sunbathing and then I got my babbleball. I'm now "helping" mum study.


----------



## vicki.burns

I got her to look, I got her to look!!

They come in all bigs and smalls and colours though!! How bigs will I need mine, Mummy says I will probably grow big and I am only ickle at the moment.


----------



## Nicky10

I don't know I have the small one but I'm only ickle.


----------



## Guest

Hi Harry buddy!

I fink you'd need one the same size that Woody has, Lincoln but I'm not sure where he is today 

Mines a bit too big for me, I needed the one like Kenzie has but mums silly and didn't think :

Harry, I was thinking the other day, was it you who felled in all that mud? 

Bumbly
xxxx


----------



## woody10

Bumpy sorry to hear that your granddad is not well and that you are missing gility tonite - I know what that's like. Mum says I can go on Fursday - can't wait.

I like chiken as well, my mum usually gives it to me as treats. Hoomans eat many things that I like but mum says I am not allowed. Chocolate is one - she left a whole box on the side table in my reach, naturally I culdn't resist - so my mum got the inside of me washed out. Now I telling you having the outside washed is bad enough, but the inside that's just xtreme !!

....and don't talk bout snakes, I hate them, one bit me last year and I was very ill. Buster they don't have legs and they are all slimy - they hide so you can't see them, very sneaky and orrible.

My bablebabe ball is yellow and red and I can hold it my my mouth - so it is not too big (or maybe I have a big mouth) but it is a bit shiny and smuve so hard to grip.


----------



## vicki.burns

I fink the medium sized one will be gud for me.

I gived up on sitting wiff Mummy now cos she keeps not looking at the Babbleball, she keep looking at them moving pictures on the big box fing watchin a proper fat man and proper skinny man eat each uvers food. 'sgusting.

I gone to fall sleeps on Daddy insteads now


----------



## littleBichon

Yes Bumble, that was me  I only wanted to have a sniff and maybe a little taste... but i slipped.

My mummy was not too happy with me, once she got over the shock and knew i was okay she laughed at me 

I was really stinky afterwards!


----------



## Guest

Yey! You'll be back at gility :w00t: 


A snake bit you :yikes: That's horrible  and I can't understand why they'd wash your insides  Nobody sees those. Hoomans are very very strange.


I think I'm getting a nu cat sister :w00t: xxxxx


----------



## vicki.burns

She bought one!!!

Might even gets here before the weekend.

exited bellyache!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## woody10

Eroswoof said:


> Yey! You'll be back at gility :w00t:
> 
> A snake bit you :yikes: That's horrible  and I can't understand why they'd wash your insides  Nobody sees those. Hoomans are very very strange.
> 
> I think I'm getting a nu cat sister :w00t: xxxxx


Oh that's eggciting 4 you - how many cats live with you now? Will you get a baby one?


----------



## Guest

:lol: silly Harry! Did you have to have a baff? 

That's so exciting Lincoln buddy :w00t: you can tell us all about it 

2 cats live with me and one with my granddad :001_smile: I fink we're getting a baby cat! She might even be fluffier than me 

xxxx


----------



## celicababe1986

Sowwy I take so long...its awite wen muver wants to sit on ere alll dayy loong! but she kicks me off. She made me go sit out the room while the hamster came out to play  she acts like i wanna eat it or sumfin 

Your bruva sounds cool Bumby. :w00t:

Hey woofers, wats it like in the blue and green space behind the glass, I am not allowed out, my mommy says the big monsters with wheels may try nd eat me or sumfin?? is it lots oof fun? I see the things that have wings fly past the window and I wanna play wiv them!

Yea my mommys snakes dont have legs, I see them no different to shoe laces but I cant play wiv them?:blink:


----------



## Guest

There's alllllllllll sorts out there buddy! But everythings MASSIVE. Theres this stuff called grass and it's sooo tall it's like a tree! And trees? WOW they're gigantic.

My cat friends don't go out either. But you could ask your mum to get you a lead and then you could explore a bit :w00t:

Those flying fings are called burds :yesnod: xxxxx


----------



## Nicky10

Mum says it's too dangerous for kitties to go out on their own but that's really sad for you. Can you get a collar and lead like we do? You could go on walkies


----------



## Guest

Buster buddy, I don't want to worry you, but my mum said she wanted to steal you :scared: xxxxx


----------



## Nicky10

Mum said I was safe from people trying to steal me on that list. She wants to steal you and Kenzie Bumby although I'd like you to come and play


----------



## Guest

I'd love to come and play with you Buster :001_smile: It'd be great fun

xxxx


----------



## Nicky10

I wish I could be going on that camping trip thing with you and your mum. But I really don't want to spend 8 hours on a boat


----------



## Guest

Hi everywoof, I'm back again. Mum was really busy and I couldn't turn on the pooter by myself.

I'd like to come and play with you Buster, specially if Bumby's coming too  But I think mum might want me back at some point 

Wow Bumble you're getting a new kitten! I wish I had a kitten :crying:

You're going to love your babbly ball Lincoln, just you wait! :w00t:


----------



## Guest

What's a boat Buster? Is it like the ferry? 

Where's Kenzie and Jet 

xxxxx


----------



## Nicky10

I think that's the same thing and I would have to be in my crate in the car for 8 hours on it  to go on the camping trip. Mum keeps threatening she's going to get a kitten I don't do cats


----------



## Guest

I'm here Bumbly!!! I think we posteded at the same time 

Ferrys are those little people with wings aren't they? I dunno what a boat is - maybe it's like that goat that Buster was going to get. Or was it Jet getting the goat? I'm confusled


----------



## Nicky10

I think it was Jet was getting the goat I certainly wasn't. Ferries go on top of the water like cars and the hoomans ride in them


----------



## vicki.burns

Burds, burds, burds. I love burds. I chaseded them all in the busy place with lots of hoomans, mummy and daddy call it town or somefink, we wented there today to collect daddys fone cos it broked and need to be sent away to the fixer man. But it was good cos I got to run after all the burds.

Oh and I am going camping fing soon too guys!!!


----------



## Nicky10

Are you going on the camping trip with all the doggies and their hoomans on here? My mum will be there but the mean metal bird people won't let me on them and I can't go on the ferry


----------



## Guest

It's okay Kenzie :w00t: my mum said she's going to steal you so then we can play togever :yesnod: 

It was Jet that was getting the goat. I'm worried about my granddad :crying: I wont leave him alone 

xxxx


----------



## Nicky10

Aww is your grandad sick?


----------



## vicki.burns

No I going some place dat has a big wall of corn on cob I fink dats why it called cornwall wiv my mummy and daddy, we going for a whole week in a big tent but they still gotta buy a new one yet cos the one they got now is smalls for all of us


----------



## Guest

I think so buddy :crying: I'm going to go and curl up with him I think 

Night buddies, night Kenzie xxxxxxx


----------



## Nicky10

Goodnight give him lots of cuddles


----------



## vicki.burns

Nite Nite x


----------



## Nicky10

vicki.burns said:


> No I going some place dat has a big wall of corn on cob I fink dats why it called cornwall wiv my mummy and daddy, we going for a whole week in a big tent but they still gotta buy a new one yet cos the one they got now is smalls for all of us


Is a tent that fabric house thing mum was trying to put up? It was funny to watch anyway. Have fun in Cornwall


----------



## vicki.burns

Yea we haff to get one where the door zips all the way around cos Mummy finks I will escape under it if it doesn't


----------



## Guest

Night Bumble.

I'm going to sleep now too, night everywoof :Yawn:


----------



## cloverfan

Hi my name is Pet, I am 10 months old and am still a puppy but mummy says I am a big girl now and coz i'm having some season thingy she is being really mean and making me stay in the garden .............. its soooooooooo NOT FAIR


----------



## vicki.burns

Hi Pet, I am Lincoln, I am littler than you, I am 4 and a harf munfs. Your mummy lets you take the pooter in the garden so you can speak to us all, dats nice of her


----------



## Guest

I couldn't sleep :frown2: xxxxx


----------



## Nicky10

No neither can I I'm watching animal cops or precinct or something they keep changing the name.

Hi Pet welcome to the gang. Hearing about all these seasons makes me glad I'm a boy dog


----------



## Sandysmum

Hi everyone! The gang's really growing now. I'm Jet, I've not been able to get on the pooter all day and so many things have happened on here it'll take me ages to catch up!
I'm so xited coz we're staying at aunties for a couple of days, and I always get spoilt rotten. Uncle forgets I'm only a little dog and sometimes plays rough wiv me, but it's all good fun. 
I supose everyone's in bed now!


----------



## Guest

Hi Pet buddy! Kenzie had that too :yesnod:

Evening Jet, your mum got be a hugeeee toob :w00t: Will you be able to get on the pooter at your aunties?

xxxx


----------



## Nicky10

You know what's a great game for your hoomans to play? You make them hunt pretend them for you it's good mental stimulation for them. First off sniff around a chair a bit, then stand up on your hind paws looking over the arm, then sniff around some more. Finally they'll get curious and go looking all around the chair and under your pillow for whatever it is you're sniffing around for. Remember a mentally stimulated, exercised tired hooman is a happy hooman these games help with that as does taking them on regular walks.


----------



## cloverfan

oooooooooooooh Jet we rhymejet and pet  HI lincoln mummy is mean i'm not allowed the pooter in the garden, i didnt mean mummy is making me stay in garden all the the time i just meant i'm not allowed on my walkies and i love my walkies and playing sticky and the big dogs still allowed to go and i'm not.......its not fair:cryin::cryin::cryin:

But it does mean I can stretch on the sofa and then when they come back I pretend i'm sleeping and keep all the room

waggy tail


----------



## Guest

I can always fit anywhere cause I'm so small :yesnod:

What type of dog are you Pet? 

Bumby
xxxx


----------



## Sandysmum

I can probly get on the pooter easier here, coz mum just leavs it on all day.Somthing about speed and we can watch things here that we can't watch proply at home.
There's a huuuuge bed too and it means I can sleep right up on the pillow next to mum. 
Pet and Jet, that's a good rime. Are you a girl dog Pet?


----------



## Nicky10

Mum always says I shouldn't be able to take up as much of the sofa as I do because I'm only little. I do leave her the other cushion










I think she's still half convinced I've dropped some sort of treat under that chair lol. A benefit to that game if you have managed to accidently throw a toy/treat under there and forgotten about it well you get it back. Now if I can persuade her to stop posting pictures of me


----------



## Guest

Phew, that's good Jet, I was worried you'd go away like Kenzie did. I didn't like that at all :frown2: 

I always fink you're lots bigger than you are Buster  

It's taking me agesss to type :blush: I'm so sleepy but I'm trying to stay awake :Yawn: 

xxxx


----------



## Nicky10

I'm only ickle and I have short legs. I'm tall when I stand on my hind legs though.


----------



## Guest

I like to stand like that :yesnod: You can reach all sorts of things that way :001_smile:

xxxx


----------



## Nicky10

Yeah and it's much easier to give your hooman kisses that way she bends down and I can lick her face. Besides you can see over walls and stuff when you're on your hind legs. Leo likes standing like that too and then he'll lean on mum or me sometimes. I like that


----------



## Guest

I'm glad you and Leo are better friends now 

I'm so tired, it's been a strangeee night :blink:

xxxx


----------



## Nicky10

We're getting there he was so scared of me but I'm trying to show him I'm nice. Why has it been a strange night?


----------



## Sandysmum

I love standing on my hind legs to look over walls. I only want to see what's on the other side. Mum calls me a nosy parker when I do that, it shoud be nosy barker :lol::lol:


----------



## Nicky10

Mum calls me that if I'm watching the neighbours in the street. They're always doing such strange things much better than that tv box thing.

Right guys off to bed now mum's orders. Goodnight everyone


----------



## Guest

You're so kind Buster 

We've got to stay at granddads because he's poorly and it's upset my mum and I don't like it when people are sad or poorly, it makes me sad too 

xxxx


----------



## Guest

Night Buster buddy! Sweet dreams

Looks like it's just me and you again Jet :001_smile: xxxx


----------



## Sandysmum

Night Buster!

Well Bumby, just us on the late shift again. haha.
We went for a long nap this afternoon when Mum came home. She was so tired, coz she'd had to wake up at 6oclock. And was really tired and cross when she got back, so we just went back to bed to start the day again.
So that's why I'm not really tired now.


----------



## Nicky10

I would be on longer but we have to get up at 7 mum's off to work I've to make sure Auntie Anna is up to get some books for mum's uni off the post guy. Does anyone know what spanish is?  Mum says she's going to teach me commands in it


----------



## Guest

I love day naps, they're so much fun. Well, I just chew my bone and cuddle mum. 

Did you ever get your goat friend, Jet?

A spanish is what Lincoln is :yesnod: 

xxxx


----------



## Nicky10

But dogs like Lincoln speak the same as I do and mum doesn't speak dog :blink:


----------



## Sandysmum

No, we couldn't find one Mum's talking about getting a strimmer now instead, what kind of aminal is that?
I love day naps too! Every afternoon I go in my basket and have a loooong nap. I have a cuudly scrappy doo that I use as a pillow sometimes coz it's just the right shape. 
It's not being a baby puppy is it Bumby, having some cuddly toys. I am 7 after all, and a big brave guard dog.(least that's what mum calls me)


----------



## Guest

Not at all Jet buddy! Cuddly toys are my favouritest  crinkly squeaky blue octopus is cuddly, and you can't find a cooler toy than him anywhere! 

Mum just had those eye leaks so I had to go and lick her until they stopped. Hoomans are such hard work :

xxxx


----------



## Sandysmum

Tell me about it. My hooman really takes a lot of looking after, but I like doing it coz she looks after me too. We're a team. Yay go team Jet!!!!!!!!

I'm glad it's ok to have cuddlies, even though I'm not a puppy, coz the're fun. Flossie fesant is my bestest one though, coz she's cuddly and makes honky noises and I pretend I've chased her and going to eat her. (but I wouldn't do it to a real fesant, it's only pretend)
I think I'm going to have to go coz mum's gathering her stuff up.
Why do hoomans need so much to take up to bed with them, they're only going to sleep?


----------



## Guest

I'd join team Jet, it sounds a fun thing to be a part of 

I don't know why they take so much stuff, there's fones and fone chargers and a drink and bucks and sometimes even the pooter :blink:

Oh, and me 

Night Jet, shiny buddy, sweet dreams to both of you 


xxxx


----------



## celicababe1986

Morning woofers  :tongue:

Bumby, how is your granddad today, and is your mummy ok?

How is everybody else. Sum ofnthem burd things keep sitting on the window sill, and its reli winding me up :001_rolleyes:

Muver is leaving me tonight, she is going to see sumone called Jim?  Apparantly he going to help her lose weight? :skep:


----------



## Guest

Granddad is at the n'ospital today but mum's a bit smiler :yesnod: 

My mum knows Jim too but I've never met him. She goes to see him about 3 times a week so he must be fun. What other animals do you live with Mally? 


Morning buddies, Morning Kenzie :001_wub: xxxxx


----------



## Guest

Oh no Bumble I'm so sorry about your granddad :crying: I hope if you give him lots of kisses he gets better real soon


----------



## Guest

I fink he had an appointment but I thought that was a type of cream you put on when you were sore 

Is 2 meters big? I fink you need a 2 meter lead Kenzie  xxxxxxxx


----------



## Balto-x

hey everyone!
Balto here! hope im not hijjacking! well im getting a baby sister ergghh! boys rule and girls drool! i like her really but dont tell her that! mums going round the house like loony! she went pet shop yesterday and bought a pink yes i said Pink collar and lead! i was praying it wasnt for me! 
and so far today all i have done is sleep 
how r all u?!?!
Balto xxx


----------



## Guest

:w00t: Balto buddy! We haven't spoken to you in ages!!!! Your mum sent me some soap and I smelled like a mint 

Wow, a sister! What kind of dog is she? xxxx


----------



## Guest

Yeah Bumbly, I need a speshul lead for my doggy class on Saturday and mum left it till the last minute 

Wow a sista Balto!!! She sounds like FUN!!! Girls rule, boys drool


----------



## Balto-x

Bumby! well dont get me started on the bloody soap! i smell like a blooming girl all these different smells, although it does taste alrite! well she is younger than me i was clearly bigger  i think she is only 4 months mum keeps saying, and she is the same as me but red! and we travelled in the car to see her and i was all excited to play and she was too  i fink i luff her :001_wub::001_wub: but i did tell her im the boss  she is coming monday  how r ya bumby? been weeing in your tunnel lately? xxx


----------



## celicababe1986

hope everything goes ok for your grandad Bumble. The huumans in those places do good fings, they fixed my mommy ok.
BUT you have to watch them sumtimes, the last my mommy went to the n'spital she came home with a baby hooman 

I live with my 3 sister cats and one bwother cat. He is a norweigen forest so he gets more attention then me when other hoomans visit :crying: my sister cats are moggies just like me :biggrin5: 
The littlest one called Duchess, She only has three legs  

There is also 3 snakes, a hamster and a scorpion, but I am not allowed toplay wiv them :glare:

and two beardies :biggrin5: I like to watch them, and where they live is very warm and I try to lay in there, but mommy wont let me 


Hello Balto


----------



## Guest

Wooooooooooooo granddad is home :w00t: and it wasn't as bad as we thort either :w00t:

Where are you going on Saturday Kenize? Are you cited?

 sorry about your girly smell Balto! A red dog? :yikes: 

A new cat just cam into granddads yard to say hello so I gave her a kiss and mum took her a little catnip mouse out to play with. I fink she was very old because she didn't want to play but she wasn't scared of me :001_smile:

xxxx


----------



## Sandysmum

Hi everyone, hi Balto, long time no woof.
I'm sure your grandad's going to be ok, Bumby. Those hooman vets are really kind and will make sure he gets better soon.
Me and mum have just had a conversashun in dog talk, she doesn't get it right all the time but she does try.


----------



## Guest

Afternoon Jet buddy! 

It's funny when hoomans do that! I'm still playing with the tooooob.

I haven't wee'd in my tunnel for ages now Balto buddy! But I DID wee on a cat yesterday  He was asleep in granddads yard and I just couldn't help myself, he was such a cross puss with me. 

xxxx


----------



## Sandysmum

I've had one of those toobs to play with before, they are good fun. But mine wasn't very strong and didn't last long. We also play a game with the toobs the kitchen paper comes on, mum puts a treat in it, squishes both ends and I get the treat out.Easy peasy, but I get the treats, so I don't mind.
You weed on a cat, Bumby, that's so so norty.:thumbup:


----------



## Guest

You weed on a cat Bumble :yikes: :yikes: :yikes:

:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Guest

It's the black puss that sometimes comes in frew granddads window. He was asleep in the sun :blush: 

Mum tried to stop me but it was too late. I've seen cats move quickly, buddies, but never as quickly as he did 

I love all toobs, I live the ones you can rip up and the ones you can carry and all the toobs in between.

My babababababble ball has gone crazy :crazy: it wont stop making it's noises and no-one's near it. I think mums going to put it in a cupboard until it calms down 

xxxx


----------



## Guest

Hey buddies, did you see me with my toob the other day? http://www.petforums.co.uk/dog-photo-galleries/166195-funny-kenzie.html


----------



## Guest

:lol: :lol: :lol: Kenzie :lol: silly puppy  You still look gorgeous to me though :001_wub: 

xxxxx


----------



## Guest

I felt a bit silly when mum tooked that foto  But afterwards I tore it up like a big mean dog


----------



## Guest

:yesnod: that's what I do, but I'm too quick to let mum catch me with it on my nose  She keeps trying though bless her : 

xxxx


----------



## Nicky10

Hi buddies mum turned the pooter off before she went to work so I couldn't come on. So what have you guys been up to today? I was meant to be going on a walk but it was raining I don't do rain no way. I like playing with toobs but mum gives them all to Leo


----------



## Guest

You need to find the button and stand on it Buster :001_smile: I'll show you one day if you like.

I'm sorry you got rain :frown2: I don't know why the hoomans invented that stuff. 

I'm super happy because mum doesn't seem stressed anymore!

So now we can play!!!! *tries to get you all to play chase*

Chase me! Chase me! Chase me!!!!!!!! :w00t:

xxxx


----------



## Nicky10

I would break the keyboard my paws are too big and then mum would not be happy . 

*chases after Bumby tail wagging* I love chasies


----------



## Guest

Ooooo can I play chasies too? I played it with Twiglet this morning and I was too fast for her teeth  *does zoomies*


----------



## Guest

Nom, Twiglet is your sausage flavoured friend isn't she :yesnod:


Weeeeeeeeeee *runs* 

Mums put the babababababble ball in the other room and shut the door on it, it wont stop mooing 

xxxx


----------



## vicki.burns

Hey guys,

Mummys bin at work alllllll days and I couldn't sort the pooter myself, I was left for long on my own today  but I was good I dint even wee wee or doodoos in the kitchnen. Daddy come home before mummy and he sed good boy good boy lots, I like when he does that, maybeeees I will not wee in the kitchnen more oftens!

Have I misseded anyfinks?


----------



## Guest

Hi Lincoln buddy! 

Oh well done you 

Hmm what's happened today that you might be interested in. Oo, Kenzies getting a new big lead because she's going on speshul walks on Saturdays and there's a funny photo of her 

Buster did want to play out because it was raining and my granddad is better :w00t:

Jet came to play for a little bit but then we wented 

xxxx


----------



## Guest

Yeah Twiglet is my sausage friend. Mum tooked fotos of us together coz she said she doesn't often meet a doggy smaller than me 

I thort my babbbbbbbbbbble ball was making noises by itself too!!!  But actually there were some birdies outside 

I'm so glad your granddad is better Bumble :yesnod:

Hey Lincoln I used to go to the toilet inside too :blush: But hoomans like it better if you do it outside. I dunno why, they go toilet inside :huh:


----------



## vicki.burns

I seed the picature and it is cool Kenzie. Glad your Granddad is better now Bumble.

Kenzie, I gots freeeeeee leads, wun, toooo, freeeeeee leads!


----------



## Guest

:scared: BUDDIES *hides under sofa* I went in the big 'pider room and guess what :scared:

I saw it EAT *panic* Even mum's never seen that before and it made her jump and that made me jump :scared:

Never go in a 'pider room :frown2:

xxxx


----------



## Guest

The BIG PIDER!!!   

Mum says she has a fobea of piders :skep:


----------



## Guest

Kenzie  You should have seened how fast she went  even faster than all of us together :crying: and listen to this! Her food was MOVING   

xxxx


----------



## woody10

Hiya Buddies - lots of you I haven't met befor but you all sound like gud fun

I haven't been able to get to the pooter all day as my Mum put it away, she had a very busy day as my Nanny arrived in one of those big metal birds - she comes to see me once a year from a very hot country. My mum says she is staying for 3 whole wekks. I love her - I was showing off with all my toys and she found the babbleeball really funny, she also likes my piggy and monkey

Today the sky cried all day.... and I got real wet. I don't know why it was so unhappy but Mummy says tomorrow it will be happy.

Bumble I am so glad your Grandad is feeling better now, it's so worrying when our hooman buddies are feeling poorly. 

I don't no when I will get the next chance to use the pooter, as I will be busy out and bout with my Nanny, but wishing all of you lovely walkies and loads of fun.


----------



## Sandysmum

Glad your Grandad is better again Bumby.
The piders food was moving. flippin eck what does it eat then
So much for getting more time on the pooter at aunties, mum decided to read nearly all day, and I can't turn it on by myself coz the button is too small and I can't get the hang of pressing it right.


----------



## Guest

:yesnod: She ate cricket! A whole sport!! 

I fink I'm just here on my own aren't I :crying: *sniffs about*

xxxx


----------



## Guest

I'm here Bumbly  Feeling a bit sleepy though


----------



## Nicky10

Sorry buddies mum went for a bath  and turned the computer off. Why she would willingly take a bath I have no idea. Anyone around?

Mum says she wants one of those big spiders but they eat live things . I don't think I want one


----------



## Sandysmum

Wow it must be a ginormus pider to eat a whole sport. Mum'll be happy though, she's always saying how much she dislikes cricket.
I spend a lot of time with auntie when I come here, coz my bestest friend I ever had was her doggie. He was a huuuge Ridgeback and he had to go to a place called Rainbow Bridge last year. Mum and auntie get leaky eyes when they talk about him, speshally auntie, so I make sure I always give her lots of speshul cuddles an licky kisses. I miss him too. But mum explained it all to me and even though I think I understand I wish he hadn't had to go away.
I'm getting leaky eyes now, I didn't mean to sound sad. But I can't help it.:cryin::cryin:


----------



## Guest

:001_wub: It makes me sad when you go to bed and don't say night to me Kenize :blush: I fink about you all night and how we'd play with your pig and my octopus :blush:

We're all here I think, Buster buddy. My mum is going for a baff soon :frown2: I just sit and watch her to make sure she's safe :001_smile:

It's okay, Jet buddy, my hissy kitten and roary bunny are at the bridge and I fink it's fun there so please don't be sad. My mum says she'll never ever be without me so I wont be going there not never, but she says they're happy up there, they're probably playing with Marshall right now buddy. *lick*

xxxx


----------



## cloverfan

HI Guys I had to wait for mummy to come home from work to put pooter on. I dont know why she keeps going to work she says it coz she need holiday spending money-whats that all about??

Bumby, I am a very bootiful collie, everyone loves me if i say so myself Mum says I'm her babe but since I been having this season thingy she been calling me a tart, AND I STILL HAVENT BEEN FOR A WALKIE!!!!!!! I dont like going weewees in the garden its not fair and today when I tried to dash out the door to go mummy made me stay in the house WITH GRANNY

How are you all tonight?


----------



## Nicky10

It's a good idea to keep an eye on them in the bath all that water they're dangerous enough to themselves without it . I think mum's hamster went to rainbow bridge I don't know why animals go there. They must miss their hoomans.

Mum says she goes to work to get money for my treats and food. I get to go too sometimes and it's a lot of fun


----------



## cloverfan

My mummy says she is going away next week on a holiday she is taking the children and leaving me here all by myself. Well not by myself I will have the big dog. Daddy says it will be ok coz mummy doesnt trust anyone with me and big dog so mummy is making him stay at home with us


----------



## Nicky10

I bet you'll miss her and the little hoomans . At least your dad will still be there. Mum is taking me off on holiday next year with the doggie sister I will have then


----------



## cloverfan

well my mummy and daddy was arguing coz they both wanted to stay home with us so mummy made daddy promise to take the kiddies away in summer, although one of them is really really big! he dont even go school no more! now he going to the working place like mummy and daddy do and its really good coz its got feilds behind and he says when i'm better he will play football with us in there. the little ones got shouted at earlier coz mummy said they was naughty to feed me all the dog treats but I no go walkies so they thought i would like them and i did i eat them alllllllllllllll up  do you want to know a secret? sometimes mummy thinks i prefer the kiddies coz i just like to follow them around all day and sometimes the babby girl who is 3 falls asleep when we watchin tv


----------



## Nicky10

Little hoomans are a lot of fun to play with better than the big ones sometimes. But I have to remember to be gentle with them and the little little ones make a really loud noise. It scared me the first time I met one


----------



## cloverfan

My mummy says I am amazing with the kiddies but really i love them sooooo much, I do sometimes get really really excited specially when they frisbee throw for me!!! But i always always remember to neva jump up coz when i first came to live with them i was very little and i did try but mummy kept on putting me back down. But the little kiddies love me so much they made me a special name just for me!!! they call me waggybum cept the big kiddie he calls me little dog. Mummy says I'm very clever coz i answer to all of them cept mummy sometimes when i pretend i cant hear her hehe


----------



## Guest

Mum went for a baff :frown2: Sorry buddies

Glad you're still up Buster

Clover, buddy, I've heard you're wonderful, are you okay buddy? 

Bumby 

xxxxx


----------



## Nicky10

Do you know what mum said? That some hoomans think pomeranians are smarter than cairn terriers and that collies are the smartest dogs in the world. I don't think I'm only average intelligence


----------



## Guest

Buster!!!!!!! You're the dog we all ask for advice! You know about everything!

You're the mostest clevertestest dog we all know! 

You taught us all about the orange claws and what Jets ghosts were and everything! We all know you're the dog to look up to buddy 

xxxx


----------



## Nicky10

thank you. It's based on how quickly we learn commands or something I learn commands quickly with a suitable bribe of course. Maybe they didn't bribe the cairns in the test enough


----------



## Cloud&JaysMum

herro .... my name is Jasper but those hoomans call me Jay.....

my mum asked me to pop on a say herro as she said it wood be a good place to meet new friends. Mum says that my sizzer and soul mate has to go away today to a place called rainbrige .... not sure where that is but it sounds ok place. Mum and dad have been very sad the last vew dayz but my little hooman has been cool giving me lots of cuddlez and somefink called Dire enjines .... not sure I like them too much as they make lots of noize.

Anyways I hope that I can talk to you all soon .... mum said its good to talk when you sad but I don't feel sad right now !


----------



## Guest

Morning everywoof!!! 

Morning Bumble :001_wub: Sorry I didn't say goodnight, I was waiting for mum to fall asleep so I could use her ifone and I just closed my eyes for a minute and woke up in the morning 

Boy oh boy did I have a yummy breakfast, I had ilchards in mato saus and some carrot and weet tato baby fooood 

I love little kiddies sooooo much, they're just the right size for me! 

My mum just went on holiday too Clover, I missed her and was a bit naughty :001_rolleyes: But I think I missed my friends here more 

Hi Jay, sorry about your sista  That rainbow bridge sounds nice though. My granddaddy's big dog Ella went to the bridge a little while ago and mums eyes were all leeky :mellow: Are your mums eyes leeky too? If you lick them they usually stop leeking. And mum says a long time ago she had a very speshul cat and it went to the bridge coz my grandmummy runned it over in the car!!!


----------



## Cloud&JaysMum

my mum also sayz she has a speshal cat and iguanana (i fink that was the long green dog that lived wiv us) that are at that rainbrige place. She sayz that one day she will meet them all there herself, but thatz not just yet.
Yeah my mum and dad eyes are all leeky..... at the moment I just fink its good idea to stay on my bed..... i dont like the leeky eyes.... it confussesses me, i dont really get it. Maybe I will try the licky thing later today to see if I can make it stop. My mum sayz that maybe later if she feel better (she dont look ill  ) then she will take me to see my friend Gizmo and we can run around his garden and chash the chickens.... stoopid chickens they arsked to be chased !


----------



## Sandysmum

Good moooorning everyone. Heehee, I'm not usually up at this time so I miss all the early stuff.
Aww Bumby I felt so stoopid getting all upset like that,Soweeee. I don't do that, I'm a happy dog really. But it was all too much everyone talking bout my brother from another mother (that's what mum calls him) so my eyes just. got a bit leaky.

But todays another day. The sun's really bright already, going to try and get mum to buy me some doggles, they look so cool Going back home tonight so I'm going to make the most of this huuuuuge bed and sleep a lot .
What you guys up to?


----------



## Guest

Oooooo Jet you'd look super-amazingly-cool in Doggles!!! :thumbup1:


----------



## Sandysmum

Hiya, is anybody there.


----------



## Guest

Morning buddies :w00t: 

I'm so sorry about your sistur Jasper, you can come and talk to us whenever your hoomans are sad xxxxxxxxx

I wented to a new beach and it was sooooo much fun. It's really hot but we can't have the windows open because some policemen came and said there was a huge fire and we had to keep them shut 


xxxx


----------



## Nicky10

It's nice and warm here too. It's a shame you can't go outside I don't like fires I don't even like those candle things I bark at them until mum blows them out. They're dangerous .

I'm sorry about your sister Jasper. Why do all these animals keep going to this rainbow place? You can make lots of new friends here we're all nice.

Bumby I saw your new kitty sister she was in the computer


----------



## Guest

Mum says she'll be loadssss biggerer than me  

Buster that's so sweet and wise of you :yesnod: Told you you were the cleverest :yesnod: 

I fink I'm going to go back to the beach later because I can't play out here for my normal walk  But my tummy is a bit off now, I shouldn't have ated that seaweed :blush:

xxxxxx


----------



## Nicky10

I think it's the same kind of cat mum wants to get same kitty slave anyway. Mum eats seaweed I think the hoomans seem to think it's nice 

Where did the site go? :crying: I'm so glad it came back


----------



## Guest

I kept clicking refresh with my paw and nothing happened :crying: I didn't like that.

Kenzie babababababable ball has started to talk by itself too now 


xxxxx


----------



## Nicky10

Mum was doing that and on facebook as well to see if the people that run here had said anything :crying:. 

I hope my babble ball doesn't start talking on it's own now


----------



## Sandysmum

I'm sorry about your sista Jay, but I'm sure she'll be fine at the bridge. My bestest ever friend is there as well,maybe they'll play together.

I hope my bababableball doesn't start talking on it's own or mum'll think we've got goats.


----------



## Guest

Me and Bumby think it's the goats that make our babbbbbbbble balls talk by themselfs :yesnod:

I wonder why the site went away :huh: Do you think maybe it needs new battrees?

Ooooo Bumble you shouldn't eat seewees :nonod: I hope your bottom behaves :blush:


----------



## Nicky10

I don't know why it went away but me and mum were panicking . I didn't want to not talk to you guys again


----------



## Guest

It wasn't good at all Buster buddy :frown2: 

Has your bababababable ball got ghosts yet? xxxxx


----------



## Nicky10

No mine is behaving still


----------



## Guest

That's good Buster, but keep your eye on it buddy 

What have you been up to today? xxxxx


----------



## Nicky10

I'll be keeping a close eye on it don't worry . I was work helping mum well I did make sure to suck up to the boss she was happy to give me a cuddle. Then came home, had some yummy stew and hit refresh 3 million times on the computer.


----------



## vicki.burns

Hi guys I gess no one is here no mores. Mummy just let me on pooter as she been work then bisi in the house when she come home and daddy doesn't let me on pooter.

My day has bin ok I was gud in house again wen mummy daddy left me. And Daddy come home then we walked to train station to gets mummy when she come home and then WALKIES at the c'nal then home gen

I dids lots of runnin too in front room and jumpings on Daddy he always is grumpy when I jump on him, I 'eard him say once to Mummy; 'always tread on my gonadds' or somefinks like that. I still jumps on him though cos I love him and needs to tell him to dats.


----------



## Nicky10

It's good to give the hoomans cuddles so they know we love them but maybe you're hurting him by accident?

Bumby your mum offered to trade your new kitty sister for me. I would come but I don't want to leave mum sorry


----------



## vicki.burns

I gess so but Mummy larfs when I do it!


----------



## Guest

Hi buddies, I went to the beach again :yesnod: Granddad walked with me whilst mum went on the two wheeled thing.

She tried to do WHAT Buster?!  Don't let her take you away from your mum buddy :crying:

I do that to my granddad, Lincoln. 

Where's Jet and Kenzie? xxxxxx


----------



## vicki.burns

I don'ts no where anyone is, very wonwey on here tonights.

I keep looking at myself in Mummys mirror but I don't fink she likes it cos I keeps putting all messies from my sniffer on the mirror fing when I kiss the uver me


----------



## Guest

:001_smile: I do that on the windows. What type of places do you go for your walks Lincoln buddy? What's your favouritest toy?


xxxxx


----------



## Nicky10

Mum said she would like to borrow the cat for a few hours and your mum said only if she could take me as 'surance . I'd like to come play with you Bumby but I'm not leaving mum.


----------



## Cloud&JaysMum

Hey guyz I am not stopping as mum zed I can't be on here much tonight. my mum and dad are very sad and have those leeky eyes again tonight.... my sister went off to that rainbrige place .... not sure how as she just looked like she was asleep to me 

Anywayz it seems all quiet here without her...... mum & dad spoilt me wiv a sausage from the chip shop tonight .... it was yummy.... now all I want to do iz go to bed.... looks like I have the whole bed to myself tonight, might be nice not getting kicked !

I am going ova my grandpops tomorrow with my small person coz mum iz havin her air done ..... not sure what she will do with air for 3 hours but she sayz it makes her feels better.

Anywayz I might catch you guys tomorrow if mum is feelin ok after all that air and as long as her eyes aren't leeky.

Night night xx


----------



## Guest

Awww sorry your mum and dad are still leeking Jay 

Mum didn't have to work today so we got to spend the WHOLE day together 

I hope you didn't eat any more seewees Bumble!


----------



## Nicky10

After tomorrow I get to spend all weekend with mum :w00t: we can go for walks and we might go to the beach with my friend Max. I don't know if I like Max though he never leaves MY mum's side and listens to her more than his dad 

I'm sorry your hoomans are still leaky and upset Jay  It's awful when they're upset


----------



## vicki.burns

I go lots of placies for walkies Bumble, I go canal, I go field out the front of our house, I go field with the river, I go woods, I go place Mummy Daddy like called pub.

And if I run round 'nough in the front room Mummy Daddy get bit annoyed and I get sumfink called walk round blok


----------



## Nicky10

I love going to the pub with mum. I don't like the smell though but the music always puts me to sleep. Mum says irish music shouldn't do that to a dog


----------



## vicki.burns

Oh and my favouritist toy is... my n'orange and blue rope its the best but I waiting for the man in red to come to the door and give me my bababababababble ball, I finks I will like that lots


----------



## Nicky10

Babbleballs are awesome but Bumby's and Kenzie's won't shut up . Mine is being a good ball though


----------



## Guest

Hi buddies chases tail.


----------



## vicki.burns

I hope he comes wiv it tomorrows, I going bed now guys

My eyeballs keep closing


Nite nites all xxxx


----------



## Nicky10

Diesel buddy not seen you for ages.

Goodnight


----------



## Sandysmum

Think I'll get an early one too!
Night everyone, talk tomorrow.


----------



## Guest

Oooo everyones going sleepies just as I get here :crying:


----------



## Nicky10

I'm here just might be off to bed soon I'm tired


----------



## Guest

McKenzie said:


> Oooo everyones going sleepies just as I get here :crying:


I'm here buddy.


----------



## Nicky10

I'm getting rather worried mum keeps watching all these videos of 'bedience trained dogs doing competitions I think she wants me to do that . It looks like too much hard work for me


----------



## Guest

Well I think it's bed time for me too buddies :Yawn:

Sweet dreams everywoof. Night Bumble :001_wub:


----------



## Guest

I'm here! I just dozed off :Yawn:

Night Kenzie, white puppy :001_wub: xxxx


----------



## Guest

Jet buddy? xxxxxxx


----------



## Sandysmum

Hi Bumby, couldn't sleep, think I might have spent too much time in the big bed this afternoon. It's just so comfy. But mum's come down to check sumfin and left it switched on so I thought I have a sneaky peek to see if any one's still here.


----------



## Guest

I'm still here shiny buddy! Have you seen my new sister :w00t: How's your day been? I got to go to the beach TWICE xxxxx


----------



## Sandysmum

new sista, no I must have missed that. There's so much going on around here that I can't consentrate. It's really quiet at home, but here there's so much going on, all new smells and noises and I can hear dogs somewhere. We get to stay for another day, so may be I can have a looksee tomorrow. 
You're so lucky going to the beach, I've only seen it on the telly box. It would be nice to go there, but I've got the fields and I'm happy enuff with them.


----------



## Guest

http://www.petforums.co.uk/cat-chat/166565-i-cant-thank-you-enough-taylorbaby-ps-guess-what-everyone.html That's her :w00t: Mum says she'll be huge :w00t:

I fink she might even be bigger than a car 

Fields is fun :yesnod: I haven't got many of those though  maybe you could email me some fieldses and I can email you some beach?

xxxxxx


----------



## Sandysmum

She's what mum would call cutie muchly! 
She doesn't look very big, how do you know she'll be as big as a car? A cat that size would scare the tail end off me:eek6:
Do you know how to email fields and beaches, I don't. Maybe Buster would know, he seems to know a lot of things.


----------



## Guest

Well mum said she'd be bigger than me, and the car is bigger than me 

Buster would know :yesnod: He knows everything. What are you up to tomorrow Jet? It's gility  xxxx


----------



## Sandysmum

I think we're going home tomorrow, but I'm not too sure. Somethings going on and I can't work out what it is. I think it's got something to do with auntys dad going to hospital. 
I still wish I could do proper gility, but we have fun with the cones and hoop, so I guess it's almost the same thing. We're going to get some more stuff too, so it won't get boring.


----------



## Guest

Morning buddies.


----------



## Cloud&JaysMum

Hey guyz

I am a bit sad todayz  ....but I am cited too as I am off to see my grandpops soon and I know he will give me lotz of cuddles 

Mums eyes have stop leeking at the mo..... she said she is goin to get a new air do ...... not sure why she needs more air ... therez lotz in the gardin.

Anywayz I need to go as we off very soon too Pops ....


----------



## Sandysmum

Hi everyone. 
I'm sorry your still feeling sad Jay, I hope you'll feel better soon.
Last time mum went to get her air done, she didn't get more, it was a difrant color. I was a little bit scared at first in case she'd had a nacident coz it was all red, like blud. But no, she was ok. How do they get their hair to change color like that, can we change the color of our furs?
I'm still not waked properly, I love this big bed. I wish we had a big bed at home like this, cos I can streeeetch out as much as I want without falling off.


----------



## Guest

jetsmum said:


> Hi everyone.
> I'm sorry your still feeling sad Jay, I hope you'll feel better soon.
> Last time mum went to get her air done, she didn't get more, it was a difrant color. I was a little bit scared at first in case she'd had a nacident coz it was all red, like blud. But no, she was ok. How do they get their hair to change color like that, can we change the color of our furs?
> I'm still not waked properly, I love this big bed. I wish we had a big bed at home like this, cos I can streeeetch out as much as I want without falling off.


Hi Jet buddy. I'm having a chill day today.


----------



## Guest

Kenzie :crying: Are you okay :crying: xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Guest

I'm fine Bumble, why do you ask? :huh:

I had a tasty snack while on my walk this morning


----------



## Guest

My mum shouted 'Oh my god, no, Oh kenzie'*

So I fought something awful had happened, it made me bark and run up to her when she shouted. I'm so relieved you're okay *lick* *lick* xxxxx



















* ( :blush: )


----------



## Guest

I'm fine and dandy  I hope my mum hasn't been spreading roomers bout me :sosp:


----------



## celicababe1986

Hey guys, sorry I have not been around. This thing arrived through the post and tbh I have been on anuva planet since :blush:


----------



## Guest

That's a funny foto Mally, I can't figure out where your body stops and your head begins :lol:

Guess what buddies, mum says coz I'm 9 munths old tomorro and I'm SUCH a good girl that I don't have to stay in my crate anymore when she goes out :w00t: I still have to stay in our bedroom but that's so much better than being shut in my crate :thumbup:


----------



## Guest

I fink she was just worried :yesnod: so was I :blush: what was your snack? 

Was it nardines :w00t: 

Can you ask your mum to send mine your dress again so she can post your chews  xxxxx


----------



## celicababe1986

I fink its a funny foto too. But my momy says its great, 

wat has every woofer bin up to today, I hav just bin lazing in the big yellow balls heat, and playing with my new toys.


----------



## Guest

It was a choclit chip biskit!!! But I only ated a little bit before mum grabbed me :huh:

I'll tell my mum to send your mum our dress now. I can't wait for my presunt!!!


----------



## Guest

:lol: Mally, you're funny  which way up are you  You look like my bruther cat 

:scared: chokolit is dangerous Kenzie :crying: what would I do without you?

I've just been playing in the n'ouse since my walk and then it's gility tonight :w00t:

xxxxxxx


----------



## Nicky10

Hi buddies. Sorry I wasn't on some people were on that facebook all day work so they stopped everyone going on it and mum just had to ask about forums and they said we couldn't come on here either . Anyway what's everyone been up to? I was helping out at work sucking up to the boss is important :yesnod:. I have a plan kiss and cuddle her until she gives me back pf.

You shouldn't eat choklit Kenzie mum says it's bad for me I wouldn't want you to get sick :nonod:. I don't know how to email the beach sorry maybe you could email pictures of it or something. I'm off to the beach tomorrow with Max who's fun but he never leaves MY mum's side and listens to her more than his dad


----------



## Cloud&JaysMum

hey guys .......

I hafe had such citing day.... I bin at my grandpops most of the day. Mum took me for two walks at pops house and she also bought me a bonneeeeee  ... I did some barking at those catz too it was great fun. She got her air done... its all spikey and purple.... she does look funneeee ! ... I not sure ow or why they make it all funneee colors, I will juz stick wiv black if you peease.

I hope you have all had good dayz :smile5:


----------



## Nicky10

They do that to doggies too. They dye them as tigers and all sorts . Poor poodles it's always them they do it to


----------



## Cloud&JaysMum

well thatz just silly why would you want to look like a cat ???


----------



## Guest

I didn't know choclit was dangerus :scared: But it tastes sooooooo good!!! Am I going to explode now??????  :crying: :crying: :crying:

I'm glad you had a good day Jay :yesnod:

I can't WAIT until I can do gility! You're so lucky Bumble :blush:


----------



## Nicky10

Bumby said I look like a tiger cause I'm stripey :wink:. I wasn't impressed. I don't think the doggies agree I think it's just the hoomans.


----------



## Nicky10

McKenzie said:


> I didn't know choclit was dangerus :scared: But it tastes sooooooo good!!! Am I going to explode now??????  :crying: :crying: :crying:
> 
> I'm glad you had a good day Jay :yesnod:
> 
> I can't WAIT until I can do gility! You're so lucky Bumble :blush:


No lots of it can kill you  but I ate half a choklit cake once and I was fine. It was yummy too. I'm sure you'll be fine Kenzie. Gility is a lot of fun you'll love it when you get to go.


----------



## vicki.burns

I got my babble ball!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Guest

Yay Lincoln!!!!

What do you think of it? Is it smooove like Bumble's or bumpy like mine?


----------



## Guest

Sorry buddies, I don't know where I went then :blush:

WOW Lincoln :w00t: Do you like it buddy? 

xxxxxxx


----------



## vicki.burns

It is lello and red and I didnt like it to start wif. I shouted at it lots but then I treated it like all my other toys and started to chew it but mummy took it off me then. I fink she finks I'm gna break it like I did wif my eeyore and pooh bear and meerkat and ducky and 'anana.


----------



## Sandysmum

Hi everyone, I'm back home. it's sooo nice to go away for a few days, but it's sooo nice to come back to my own toys and bed. I've been all round the house and checked no burgalurs got in, then checked all round the garden to make sure no strange dogs got in. So now I've done my job, I can just chill till it's bed time. I like having a job to do, it makes me feel mportant


----------



## vicki.burns

I hope you had nice times Jet, I haff worn myself out today, so I am sleepies like you!


----------



## Guest

I have had my last walks.


----------



## vicki.burns

Where did you goes?


----------



## Guest

Wooo gility was fun :w00t: I'm tired now though :Yawn:

Kenzie told me squeezy cheeze was nommy so we took it to gility for the first time


:drool: I went round in 9 seconds, that's my best yet. I'd do anyfing for that squeezy cheeze 

Hi Lincoln buddy!

xxxxxx


----------



## vicki.burns

Hey Bumby,

When I am big boy d'you fink my mummy will let me go gility?


----------



## Guest

I'm sure she will buddy :w00t: It's so much fun! 

You go frew tireds, and jump over jumps, frew tunnelses, weave poles and walk over really high things :w00t: 

Kenzie is going to start soon! 

Did you know Kenzie is my girlfriend :blush:

xxxxxx


----------



## celicababe1986

hey guys,

I cant do gility, im not a woofer :nonod:
I dont fink its vewy fair.......


----------



## Cloud&JaysMum

hey lincoln your babble ball soundz gravy !!!

I bin down to meet my friendz and I met a new old laydeeee Bella..... she is 15 and very def .... she fell asleeps and didn't chase the chickenz wiv me and my mate. Mum sayz I am gonna go stay there for a few dayz on a olliday, I not sure what a ollidays is but it will be good to stay there and run about the big gardin and chase the chickenz. 
My hooman big sista said she will come and see me and take me for a walk wiv my mate and I dont fink I was meant to hear but I heard my mum say that she will bring me and my mate a bonneeeee too 

Any hows its bin a very buzy day and I am sleepies. If mum letz me I will speak to you guyz laterz

xx


----------



## Guest

Oooooooo Bumby I'm glad you liked the squeezy cheesey!!! And I'm glad I'm your girlfriend  And I'm glad you did gility so super speedy! 

And Lincoln I'm glad you like your babbbbbbbbbbley ball. 

And Jay I'm glad you made a new friend!


----------



## Sandysmum

You sound in a speshul good mood Kenzie. Is it coz Bumby luvs you?


----------



## Guest

Yeah it is Jet!!!:blush: where's willow these days? :huh:


----------



## Guest

Hey buddies mum just did a typo.


----------



## Sandysmum

I don't know Kenzie. I really miss her. She was my first ever girlfriend and she is just so pretty and speshul. I hope she comes back soon:crying:


----------



## Guest

Mum got e a shiba inu friend on nintendogs today and called her Angel.


----------



## Guest

jetsmum said:


> I don't know Kenzie. I really miss her. She was my first ever girlfriend and she is just so pretty and speshul. I hope she comes back soon:crying:


:yesnod: She always talks to me about you Jet, I fink she's soooooo simelar to you you don't even know it  

Is it just you and me now buddy? xxxxxx


----------



## Sandysmum

Looks like it Bumby, how come everyone else goes to bed fore we do?
But, I think I'll be going up soon coz mum's gathering all her stuff up.


----------



## Guest

Morning everyone!!! Morning Bumble 

I went for my walkies class this morning, it was sooooooo much fun! I got to meet a labdoor and a setta  And then mum took me up to see my horsey friends.

What's everyone else up to???


----------



## Guest

Mum wouldn't let me on here when she got up she said the forum had gone down or something? What does she mean the forum went down how can it fall.


----------



## Sandysmum

Wha' happened last night.The screen went all funny and I lost you guys?


----------



## Guest

jetsmum said:


> Wha' happened last night.The screen went all funny and I lost you guys?


Mum told me this morning the forum went down how can it fall off the internet thing. Hoomans eh.


----------



## Guest

Morning buddies! How's everywoof?

We've just been to rescue a edgehog :yesnod: They're super spikey!

Kenzie, I saw you with those norses, you're so brave :001_wub:

xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## vicki.burns

I av done lots of playings this morning, play play play.

Then mummy daddy told me to look after the ouse cos they went to get stuffs for our olidays


----------



## Guest

Eroswoof said:


> Morning buddies! How's everywoof?
> 
> We've just been to rescue a edgehog :yesnod: They're super spikey!
> 
> Kenzie, I saw you with those norses, you're so brave :001_wub:
> 
> xxxxxxxxxx


My mum is a bit freaked out.


----------



## vicki.burns

why why why


----------



## Guest

vicki.burns said:


> why why why


She saw a spammer person with an album thing and in the album it said something about attacking the pf server.


----------



## Guest

The norses are my new friends :yesnod:

What's a edgehog Bumby? :huh:


----------



## vicki.burns

They little fings and spiky Kenzie, Mummy says they can help you cross the roads and stuffs


----------



## Sandysmum

There's norses on the fields next to the play fields and one of them is my friend, it looks funny coz it has a mousetash. It alwaya walks along the fence line next to us, it's ginormus!


----------



## Guest

That's them Lincoln buddy :yesnod: I fink they're related to cats though cause they eats cat biscuits. Guess what! They sleep ALL winter  How boring is that?!


xxxxxx


----------



## Guest

Spikey cats??? :sosp: I'm not sure I like the sound of them :001_unsure: If they leep all winter then they miss out on the fun snow hmy:

How is your granddaddy Bumble???


----------



## vicki.burns

All winters, thats when I was really ickly with my bruvers and sisters and my doggy mummy daddy in winters I slept lots then. I still sleep lots now that I am with my hooman mummy daddy


----------



## Guest

I've just noticed what a lovely colour your eyes are, Lincoln 

I wouldn't let them spike you Kenzie, not never :001_wub:

Where it began, I can't begin to know when
But then I know it's growing strong
Oh, wasn't the spring, whooo
And spring became the summer
Who'd believe you'd come along

Paws, touching paws, reaching out
Touching me, touching you
Oh, sweet Kenzie pup
Good times never seem so good
I've been inclined to believe it never would

And now I, I look at the night, woooffff
And it don't seem so lonely
We fill it up with only two, oh
And when I hurt
Hurting runs off my shoulder
How can I hurt when holding you

Oh, one, touching one, reaching out
Touching me, touching you
Oh, sweet Kenzie pup
Good times never seem so good
Oh I've been inclined to believe it never would

Ohhh, sweet Kenzie pup, good times never seem so good

xxxx


----------



## vicki.burns

My eyes have changed since I was ickle, they was blue but now mummy calls them a funny colour. I dont finks they a funny colour I finks they are green and golds.

That was a nice poem Bumble, hope Kenzie likes it


----------



## Nicky10

Hi buddies just got back from the beach it was sooooo much fun even went in swimming . Mum was amazed but Max dared me to how could I not. The sausage dogs couldn't though .

Hedgehogs are cool but they are spiky and they hurt when you nudge them. I got scared when one rolled up into a ball and tried to get it to move


----------



## Guest

Thanks for the poem Bumble :001_wub: Or was it a zong?

I hope you didn't eat the seewees like Bumble did the other day Jet!!! It gave him a funny tummy 

I'm still not sure about them edgehogs :nonod:


----------



## Nicky10

I didn't eat any seaweed mum bought and ate some though . Hoomans she says it tastes good.

Hedgehogs are nice some hoomans have them as pets. Do not poke them with your nose though they don't like that. Horses are nice to meet though but I'm scared of the really huuuuge ones like the two that pull a carriage thing near us


----------



## celicababe1986

Hi guys,

Bumby, my mommy told me that your mommy is getting a super duper fluffy little furball. 

I finks you should warn your mommy that my mommy is planning to steal her :yikes:


----------



## Nicky10

Bumby's mum offered to trade his new kitty sister for me. I'm glad mum didn't agree. I think the kitten might be fluffier than Bumby


----------



## Guest

It was a hooman zong :yesnod: It's about someone called Caroline but it's much nicer when it's about you :001_wub:

Mum's got leaky eyes  I don't fink the edgehog is very well 

Granddad is lots better fank you, Kenzie. 

Wooo the beach :w00t: I don't go swimming, there's fish in there :001_unsure:

xxxx


----------



## Nicky10

I hope the edgehog gets better. I'm glad your grandad is better. I did meet a few fishies but they all swam away from me and Max


----------



## Guest

I fink you're wheely brave Buster, espeshully after the orange claw thing 

xxxxxx


----------



## Nicky10

I saw an orange claw thing and I ran away from it :yesnod:. Warned Max and the sausage doggies too


----------



## Guest

Where do you keep finding them  Maybe they follow you :scared:

xxxxx


----------



## Nicky10

They live at the beach in the ickle puddles thingies


----------



## Guest

Ohh yes, you did tell me that :yesnod: What's your beach like Buster? Has it got rocks and cliffs and things? Has it got the giant giant drinking bowl? xxxx


----------



## Nicky10

It has a wall thing that I scared mum by jumping off once down onto the sand. Something about it being really high. Lots of sand and rocks and the big drinking bowl thing but don't drink out of it it makes you sick


----------



## Cloud&JaysMum

Herro Guyz and galz

Bumble I hope your mummy's edgehog gets better and I'm sorry her eyes are all leeky. 

My daddyz eyes were all leeky tonight coz he is missing my little sista so much and him and mummy are worried about me next week when they go on their olidays ..... they zed they worried about my mental elf ??  they don't want me to get pressed and fink I lost my sista and now all the rest of the pack.
Can you ask your mummyz and daddyz if they fink I will be ok ?? maybe I can stop my daddyz eyes from leekin and my mummy from lookin so worried.

Anyway mummy took me to a pet shop today and it was very citing, I got to sniff all the bonneeesss and mum zed I could chose whichever I wanted but I had to remember to get some for my mate too coz if I stayin wiv him I can't leave him out !

What have you all bin up to today ??


----------



## Nicky10

Mum says some hoomans think the world was going to end today . Silly creatures. But that we'll all be at that rainbow bridge place


----------



## Guest

I don't fink it did Buster 

Did it? 

xxxxxx


----------



## Nicky10

I don't fink so. I think it's just a silly hooman thing.


----------



## Guest

:crying: Kenzie, is there somefink wrong with your shoulder?


Buddies :w00t: guess what?! :w00t: I've been invited to join a proper gility team :w00t: xxxxxx


----------



## Nicky10

:w00t: Way to go Bumby


----------



## Guest

Yeah mum keeps touching my shoulder :001_unsure: But she just said that maybe it's my tato chip she can feel ut:

Wow Bumby a real gility team!!! That's a MAZING!!! I'm so proud of you :001_wub:


----------



## Guest

Mum is watchingemergancy vets on the tv thing.


----------



## Guest

What's she keep messing with your tato chip for? She was the one who wanted it there! 

Fanks Kenzie, fanks Buster :blush: xxxxx


----------



## Guest

I dunno, I thinking she's looosing her marbles ut:

So what do you do in your gility team Bumble?


----------



## Nicky10

Why does the site keep going away?  Are you guys on that facebook thing so I don't lose you? Mum has Jade's mum I think


----------



## Guest

I don't know Kenzie  I don't fink mum knows how it works either yet. Apparently we do demonstrashuns to show what little dogs can do  and then we compete too :w00t:

I fink she just loves you soooooooooo much Kenzie :yesnod:

xxxx


----------



## Guest

What's happening on here I lost you again.


----------



## Guest

Kenzie! I forgot to ask! How was your speshul walk?

Where's Jet 

xxxxxx


----------



## Guest

My speshul walk was fun Bumby!!! There was a labdoor who I liked a lot and a setta who was a little bit too bouncy for me  At first I barked and wined and pulled to get to them but then I calmed down and got to meet them and we walked together and the labdoor even let me share his water  And then I got to follow a trail of nardine juice and there were some nardines for me to eat at the end of the trail!!! :w00t:


----------



## Guest

I'm soooooooo glad it was fun :w00t: 

A trail of nardines?! That sounds amazing  

Are you going next week? xxxxxx


----------



## Guest

Yup it was soooo much fun that I can't wait for next week!!! I think a labdoodle is coming next week too  I've never met one of them.


----------



## Guest

They're lots of fun :w00t: They love to play chase :yesnod: 

My mums so embarrassing : xxxxxx


----------



## Nicky10

Glad you had fun Kenzie sounds great except for the nardines. Labradoodles are :crazy:. Fun but nuts.


----------



## Guest

Buddies, do you know how I can get fleas off my mum 

xxxxx


----------



## Nicky10

No can hoomans get fleas?


----------



## Guest

They've come off the edgehog  they're all over her and she keeps running round and flapping  Will they just go from her? 

xxxx


----------



## Nicky10

I don't think hedgehog fleas like the taste of hoomans I'm sure she'll be fine


----------



## Guest

Fanks Buster buddy  I knew you'd know :yesnod: xxxxxxx


----------



## Guest

I lost you again guys the forum vanished.


----------



## Guest

Is your mum spikey like a edgehog Bumble? Maybe they got confuseded :001_unsure:

I'm really tired after my speshul walk and seeing the norses today :Yawn: Night everywoof, night Bumble :closedeyes:


----------



## Nicky10

I think they don't anyway :001_unsure: I remember mum saying that when I had them. 

Why does the site keep going anyway?


----------



## Guest

Nicky10 said:


> I think they don't anyway :001_unsure: I remember mum saying that when I had them.
> 
> Why does the site keep going anyway?


Not sure why the site keeps kicking us off and going away.


----------



## Guest

Night Kenzie :001_wub: I've never seen spikes on her but I don't think fleas are too cleva so maybe they do fink she's an edgehog.

I don't get fleas, why does she have to be such hard work :frown2: xxxxx


----------



## Nicky10

Hoomans are very high maintenance pets aren't they . Do you think you've sent fleas over the computer or something mum keeps scratching . She says it's because you and your mum keep talking about fleas

Goodnight Kenzie


----------



## Guest

I fink so Buster :blush: everyone keeps saying they're itching now, sorry buddy 

xxxxx


----------



## Nicky10

Your mum infected all the hoomans on here? That was naughty of her. It's funny to watch mum though I don't think she knows you're meant to use your back paws for scratching she keeps using her front paws


----------



## Guest

She's annoying like that all the time Buster :frown2: I knew she'd get into trouble when she went out without me  xxxxxx


----------



## Nicky10

You really can't let them out of your sight they get themselves injured far too easily :frown2:. You can't trust them to look after themselves that's our job. How do the hoomans without animals to look after them manage?


----------



## Guest

I'm going to dream doggy dreams before the site goes away again. Night buddies.


----------



## Guest

I daren't think Buster :frown: 

Do you like the squeezy cheezy that Kenzie told me about? xxxxx


----------



## Nicky10

Goodnight Diesel buddy

I do love squeezy cheese it's yummy.


----------



## vicki.burns

I never had squeezy cheese, didn't even know you could gets squeezy cheese until I heard you guys talking about it.

Mummy gived me the best thing earlier... YOGHURT!


----------



## Nicky10

Oh I love yogurt too but the best thing is ice cream :yesnod:. Specially when it's got choklit round it because mum gives me some even lets me have a little bit of choklit


----------



## Guest

:yesnod: Ice cream IS the bestest :yesnod:

How's your day been Lincoln?

Where's Jet 

xxxxxxx


----------



## vicki.burns

I never had ice cream and mummy doesnt let me haff choklit, i have doggy choklit sometimes but thats it!


----------



## vicki.burns

My day has been good Bumble, mummy daddy went out and got oliday stuff for my first oliday and brought me back a present (yoghurt) and we haff done lots of playing and cuddles and sleeping and stuff tomorrow mummy says we going pub for dinner but we haff be home in time for futball.

I used to haff a futball once


----------



## Guest

I sawed a futt ball once! It was bigger than me  

I fink the edgehog is betterer now :yesnod:

I've just been thinking and I've never had yogurt  What flava do you fink I'd like?

xxxxx


----------



## vicki.burns

I always get given the natural yoghurts, just a little tub I haff but it's weally nice and I always get messy and get it in my beard. Mummy let me lick the last bits of her strawbury one yesterday that was nice too

Glad Mr Edgehog is feeling betterer now


----------



## Nicky10

I'm only llowed little bits of choklit. Mum says the white choklit is ok if she only gives me a little bit and it's yummy. Nilla yogurt is yummy but it comes in lots of types like strawberry, that's really really nice. I like playing with futballs


----------



## Guest

I'll make her get me some tomorrow :yesnod:

I quite like the strawberry bottled water sometimes in the summer so I might like the yogurt but I've not really got a sweet tooth until it comes to ice cream :drool: 

xxxx


----------



## vicki.burns

I fink you will like yoghurts your mummy might chase after you when you finished though and try and wipe your mouth.

I bets you can't eat it wiffout getting it round your mouff!!


----------



## Nicky10

Eroswoof said:


> I'll make her get me some tomorrow :yesnod:
> 
> I quite like the strawberry bottled water sometimes in the summer so I might like the yogurt but I've not really got a sweet tooth until it comes to ice cream :drool:
> 
> xxxx


Ice cream is yummy.

Mum is always cleaning my beard it's annoying. But she says that cause I get raw meat if she doesn't I might make her sick when I give her kisses  and I would never want to make her sick ever


----------



## Guest

I get icecream EVERYWHERE :w00t: I'm covered in it and then I have to have a baff because I'm too fluffy to be wipeable  xxxx


----------



## Nicky10

I get icecream all over my nose and it's so cold. You have to get your mum to give you yoghurt it's so yummy


----------



## vicki.burns

I want to try ice cream now, I never had it before and it sounds so good


----------



## Guest

It's exactly the same colour as Kenzie :yesnod:

Cause I'm so small I get really cold when I eat icecream and I shiver for ages  xxxx


----------



## Sandysmum

Hiya. What happened, where'd everyone go? Mum gave up after trying for aaages to get on here.
I had nardines for my tea, yummy. And I got some of mums chicken ebab, she wiped all the sauce of before giving it to me coz she said it'd burn the roof of my mouth off. So why's she eating it then, that's silly.


----------



## Guest

I don't want to worry you Jet, but my mum is giving everyone fleas so you've got to be careful buddy.

I'm not sure what happened but everyone went away :crying: What have you been up to today? I've been looking for you everywhere xxxx


----------



## Nicky10

I'm here just sleepy :Yawn:. Mum was playing some facebook game so I couldn't come on. Did it have that silly curry stuff on it? That is icky and burney.


----------



## Sandysmum

So that's why mums scratching I hope she doesn't give them to me, I don't want them.
Mums had real trouble getting on here tonight, so she gave up for a while.
This afternoon I had a nice long nap in my basket, then played with my toys. We didn't go out today coz it's sooooo windy. It's that kind of wind that really blows you over, not the nice kind of wind that's just there.


----------



## Guest

Don't talk to me about wind  Once it even lifteded me up and pushed me over  And it makes SUCH a mess of my fur. I don't understand why they don't turn it off  they can turn the car wind on and off xxxxx


----------



## Nicky10

I don't think they really have fleas I haven't seen any on mum maybe they just think they do. I've been trying to show her that you scratch with your hind paws not your front paws but she insists on using her front paws .

I don't like it when it's really windy


----------



## Sandysmum

Nicky10 said:


> I'm here just sleepy :Yawn:. Mum was playing some facebook game so I couldn't come on. Did it have that silly curry stuff on it? That is icky and burney.


No Buster it was called chilly, why call it chilly if it's all burny? There was still a little tiny drop left on and I'll tell you this - I don't want to eat anything with chilly on ever again. I drained my water bowl in one go


----------



## Guest

Why would they want to think that  they're very odd. 

Kenzie was exactly nine mumffs old yesterday, I just noticed 

I want to play with the edgehog but I'm not allowed in to see him  xxxxxx


----------



## Nicky10

I think they're sort of similar very burney right? Why would hoomans ruin something as yummy as chicken with something that horrible?


----------



## Sandysmum

Nicky10 said:


> I think they're sort of similar very burney right? Why would hoomans ruin something as yummy as chicken with something that horrible?


Coz they're all daft


----------



## Nicky10

Well yeah that's obvious they're such silly creatures. But why eat something that burns their mouths?


----------



## Guest

You know what else they eat - sitrus froot. Have you ever licked a lemon :yikes:

It's the most horribulest thing EVER xxxx


----------



## DogLover1981

I got to go on a car ride today. :w00t: My hooman is silly. I swear he likes tripping over me.


----------



## Nicky10

Not licked one of those before I'll have to remember not to


----------



## Nicky10

DogLover1981 said:


> I got to go on a car ride today. :w00t: My hooman is silly. I swear he likes tripping over me.


I love the car :w00t: did you go anywhere nice? Mum is always almost tripping over me I think it's because I'm only ickle so she can't always see me


----------



## Guest

Hi Kenya buddy! Long time no sniff!

xxxxx


----------



## Sandysmum

There was a piece of fruit came with mums ebab, it's all green and looks nice. She won't eat it and she wont let me even taste it. It's called a hallypeno. She just threw it away, what a waste.


----------



## Guest

My mum eats those out of the jar :scared: I sniffed them once and ran off, they're awful! xxxxxx


----------



## Sandysmum

If they're so yummy, why wouldn't she let me have even a lick?


----------



## Guest

Trust me, Jet, you don't want to go licking those fings. Boy I'm tired :Yawn:

xxxxx


----------



## DogLover1981

I enjoyed the ride but my hooman's brother told me I was really going to the vet and not for hike in the park. He said there would be plenty of needles waiting for me. :yikes: None of turn out to be true.


----------



## Sandysmum

I do trust you Bumby. But why are the halypenos so awful when they look yummy!


----------



## Nicky10

Halypenos sound icky. Glad you had fun at the park Kenya they're really nice places and ours always has lots of dogs for me to play with. Anyway buddies I'm off to bed now it's way past my bedtime :Yawn:. Goodnight


----------



## Guest

I'm glad you had fun Kenya :w00t: 

Night Buster buddy, sweet dreams. 

I'm not sure Jet, I fink they're like the chilly and the curry but millions worse 

xxxxxx


----------



## Sandysmum

Ok, thanks Bumby. I'm soooooo glad I didn't try and take a sneaky bite then, I'd have needed a bath full of water to drink


----------



## DogLover1981

I got muddy from the walk. It was fun and I was glad to be done with the bath afterwords.

Anyone like apples? My hooman spoiled me by giving me a piece.


----------



## Sandysmum

I tried apple once, but I didn't like it very much coz I really wanted the cake not the apple, but mum won't give me cake. So I might try it again.


----------



## Guest

I quite like napples :yesnod: but only to lick them and hide them.

I'm off to bed now buddies :Yawn: I've got to get up for gility


Night you two

Night Kenzie :001_wub: xxxxxx


----------



## Sandysmum

I'm off too. Mum's gathering all her stuff up. See you guys tomorrow:Yawn::Yawn:


----------



## vicki.burns

Sorry I disappeared last night guys, mummy felled asleeps in front of the pooter and I couldn't get to it then daddy had to take her up to bed, but it is morning now and I am back!


----------



## Guest

Morning everywoof!!! You guys did sooooo much talking last night after I went leepies. Me and mum can never stay awake as long as you guys do 

It's very windy here today. I don't want to go out because it's going to mess up my hair :scared:


----------



## vicki.burns

It was raining here in the middle of the night Kenzie, I had to wake mummy up cos I needed toilets, I tried to hold it but I couldn't. Mummy was a good hooman though and let me go toilets but when I got to the door all the water was everywhere!!

It's nicer now though vey bright


----------



## Sandysmum

Good morning woofers,
Haha, bet you thought you'd never see me this early on. We had such a stinky nights sleep that we came down early and going back in a bit to catch up. 
It sounded like the house was going to fall down, what with all the wind and rain. Mum just snuggled up under the doovey reading nearly all night, and I just snuggled up with her coz I like snuggles.


----------



## Guest

I used to have to go toilet in the night too Lincoln, but I'm 9 munfs old now and now I sleep alllllllll night, so one day you will too :yesnod: But you're a good puppy for telling your mummy you needed to go out :yesnod:


----------



## vicki.burns

I don't fink she was happy getting up that early but she seems ok now, normally I can hold on till about 6 in the morning but this time I had to go early


----------



## Guest

Morning buddies. I hope the site won't go away again.


----------



## vicki.burns

People keep saying this but my pooter and pf seems to always work fine


----------



## Changes

This thread has really creeped me out, I am still half asleep and wondered what the freak was happening why were you all talking weird

 Am awake now lmao @ this thread


----------



## vicki.burns

*MY TOOTH FELLED OUT MY TOOTH FELLED OUT

But daddy took it away from me*


----------



## Guest

vicki.burns said:


> People keep saying this but my pooter and pf seems to always work fine


The site let us in
It kicked us out
In out
In out
It shooked us all about.


----------



## Guest

Morning everywoof! 

Kenzie  you'll never guess what your mums telling people now! 

xxxxx


----------



## Guest

What is she telling them Bumble :sosp:

Why does my mum ALWAYS have to barriss me??? :crying:


----------



## Guest

She's talking about your wee  Least your mum hasn't got fleases 

I'm going to take her to the vet on toosday when I go to have my booster. We're posting your chews then too :w00t:

The edgehog is better mum says but he's going to live with us for a week.

The wind blewed a plastic bag onto me :crying: xxxxx


----------



## Sandysmum

vicki.burns said:


> *MY TOOTH FELLED OUT MY TOOTH FELLED OUT
> 
> But daddy took it away from me*


That's a good thing Lincon, it means your going to start loosing your baby teeth and get your grown up, big strong sharp ones.


----------



## Guest

congratulations Lincoln! You're turning into a big doggy  xxxxxxx


----------



## vicki.burns

It is all very citing!! I got bitted today to by a stupid nasty little dog 

Did you get lost in the plastik bag Bumble cos they are probably quite bigger than you


----------



## Guest

that's not fair at all. Are you okay? 

I was on the lead so it was okay, mum pulled it off me  it went on my ead though 

xxxxxx


----------



## vicki.burns

I am okay, it bit mummy too, horrible nasty woofer.

But if it went on your ead that means you couldn't see'd anyfink until your mummy tooked it off


----------



## Guest

Eroswoof said:


> that's not fair at all. Are you okay?
> 
> I was on the lead so it was okay, mum pulled it off me  it went on my ead though
> 
> xxxxxx


I tried to eat something in the street on my walk mum told me no so I carried on walking. She said Diesel no leave.


----------



## Nicky10

Hi guys :Yawn:. Sorry just back from gility class it was so much fun. There was a little jack russell there that was very pretty :blushing: and I beat a collie who's owner is very mean and said I shouldn't be doing gility cause I'm not a collie . Her doggie was so embarrassed.

So what have you guys been up to?


----------



## Guest

I couldn't, but I was on the lead so I didn't bump into to nothing  

It bit your mum too?! What sort of dog was it buddy?

Buster :w00t: I'm glad you had fun :w00t: Why can only collies do it  paw dog :frown: did she apologise for her hooman? And we thought our mums were barissing 

xxxxx


----------



## Nicky10

I hope you're ok Lincoln your mum too. 

Mum says that some people think that only collies can do anything and that other breeds just aren't as good. She was so embarrassed by her hooman but mum says the hooman's just jealous I did the course faster. I told her it wasn't her fault hoomans can be so stupid sometimes. They even had collies in a terrier racing team at Crufts


----------



## Guest

Well they're just silly  I wonder if you could join the gility team with me Buster :w00t: ask your mum :w00t:

xxxxxx


----------



## Nicky10

That would be so cool :w00t: but it might be too far away


----------



## Guest

Maybe we can do online gility  you can do most things :yesnod:

xxxxxxx


----------



## Nicky10

Oh maybe we can the hoomans can do everything online.


----------



## Guest

Have you been to gility before Buster  Or was this your first proper go? :w00t: xxxxxx


----------



## Nicky10

No I've been before but I haven't been for ages. It was great to get back


----------



## Guest

Online gility :w00t: sounds like fun!

I don't like this wind much buddies. When mum takes me out to toilet I go as quick as I can and then run back to the door :blushing:


----------



## Nicky10

I know it's really windy here I don't like it either


----------



## Guest

I'm glad you got back to it then Buster 

What's your favouritist and least favouritist pieces of quipment? 

Which do you fink you'll like best Kenzie? 

Mum's just reminded me, I've got my gold bedience test on Wednesday :001_unsure:

xxxxx


----------



## Nicky10

I love the tunnels but my favourite are the jumps. I don't like the see-saw much. You'll do great in the test Bumby you're very smart


----------



## Guest

I like the tunnelses :w00t: And I love that tired one too, I struggle with the floppy tunnel though cause I'm only small and it's quite heavy  

I don't fink I'll do too good with my gold :blush: I don't like being away from my mum and I don't like being told when to go to bed  xxxxxxx


----------



## Guest

I think I'll like the tunnels when I do gility. I hope I can learn to do the jumps :blushing:

You're going to be so good in your bedience test Bumby coz you're a mazing :001_wub:


----------



## Nicky10

The floppy tunnel is fun but it was a bit scary at first :001_unsure:. You'll be great Bumby I don't like staying away from mum either


----------



## Guest

I'm really not sure 

You'll learn to jump Kenzie :w00t: 

Jet's quiet today  I just rolled round and round on the carpet and now mum wont let me near her because my furs all poofy and she says i'm fully of tricity xxxxxx


----------



## vicki.burns

Yea we're both ok, mummy says people on here are saying to 'port it to policeees but there's not point really just a stoopid man with an even stooooooopider dog


----------



## Guest

Sorry you got bited Linc. There are some MEAN people out there and they make their dogs mean too  

I think we're lucky that all our mummies and daddies are nice :yesnod:


----------



## Guest

:yesnod: that's right Kenzie.

I just played with my boing ball 

Buster, do you fink you'd like a presunt from me?  I don't want to leave you out :frown2: xxxxxx


----------



## Guest

Oooooo buddies, maybe we shud do a gift swap like the hoomans do!


----------



## vicki.burns

I got given a carrot when I got home for being a good boy in town.

All this gility speak is making me want to try it. Mummy finks I would be good at it cos I smart.

Bumble, did your mummy get you that yoghurt??


----------



## Guest

I bet you'd be great at it Lincoln :yesnod: But you and me can't start gility until we're a bit older, it's the law :nonod:


----------



## vicki.burns

It's a bad law. Mummy wanted me to ask you how old do I got to be?


----------



## Guest

I think mum said I have to be 1 years old to start but you can't do everything until you're 1 years and a half old. 

Mum said I'll start gility after we go in the metal bird to noozelind.


----------



## Guest

A gift swap would be soooooo much fun :w00t:

Kenzie is going to noozeeland, Lincoln :crying: for never and never 

You can do gility when you're older  I fink you'd be realllyyy quick 

xxxx


----------



## Nicky10

A gift swap would be awesome. You'll love gility Lincoln it's awesome to get to jump over things and run through tunnels and you get treats for it :w00t:


----------



## Guest

What sort of presunt would you like Buster? A toy type thing or an edible thing? xxxxxx


----------



## Nicky10

Either squeaky toys or bacon or beef flavoured treats


----------



## vicki.burns

noozeland? thats ages away and sposed to be weally 'ot.

I disapeared for a bit cos mummy said that the futball was more important and we had to watch wigin letic


----------



## Guest

Where is everywoof tonight??? Am I all alone??? :crying::crying::crying:


----------



## Guest

McKenzie said:


> Where is everywoof tonight??? Am I all alone??? :crying::crying::crying:


Kenzie buddy there is a Diesel on the fread.


----------



## vicki.burns

I am abouts


----------



## vicki.burns

It's like tumble-weed town


----------



## Guest

vicki.burns said:


> It's like tumble-weed town


Mum just nearly felled off her chair.


----------



## Guest

*No!*
No! Kenzie, we made you cry,
But we weren't here, so I suppose that's why
I feel so bad and oh so guilty, I hope you're now in your mums quilty
I never meant to leave you alone,
I'd have come online but can't use mums smart phone
I went to see my two friends (boys!)
And had a play with all their toys
But they got bored of playing with me
'Cause all I said was 'I want Mc Kenzie'

xxxxx​


----------



## Nicky10

Sorry buddies we went walkies and I was playing with two huge dogs that looked like Bumby and then I fell asleep. Anyone around?


----------



## Guest

HUGE dogs that looked like me?! :scared: :weep: what was they? *hides* xxxxxx


----------



## Guest

Nicky10 said:


> Sorry buddies we went walkies and I was playing with two huge dogs that looked like Bumby and then I fell asleep. Anyone around?


I'm here Buster.


----------



## Nicky10

Mum said they were samoyeds they were even fluffier than you are and pure white. Mum loved them said they looked like they were smiling. They were very nice doggies just moved to the neighbourhood so I was telling them the best places to exercise their hooman pets.


----------



## Nicky10

danielled said:


> I'm here Buster.


Hi Diesel. Did you say you got a new sister earlier?


----------



## Sandysmum

Hiya,I've not been on much today coz I'm just so tired:Yawn: I can hardly stay awake. So you'll just have to scuse me today:Yawn: I'm not poorly or anything, just sooooo tired. Talk tomorrow ok:Yawn:
Night everybody


----------



## Guest

Nicky10 said:


> Hi Diesel. Did you say you got a new sister earlier?


Yesa shiba inu called Angel. She played with me today which was fun.


----------



## Nicky10

Oh I have two friends that are shibas they're great dogs. They howl a lot though and make all kinds of strange noises


----------



## Guest

they ARE like me aren't they  

I've never met one of them  are they a spits like I am? xxxx


Night Jet, shiny buddy, sweet dreams xxxxxx


----------



## Nicky10

I fink so all spitz look like you right? But they're a lot bigger and white like Kenzie


----------



## Guest

Like me AND like Kenzie?! :w00t: that'd be a mazing. :yesnod: we all look the same, just I'm the smallestest 

I fink Kenzie might have come back :w00t: 

Kenzie? xxxxx


----------



## Nicky10

I've seen very little dogs like that are you really that small Bumby? Never played with any though their owners seem to think that they should be carried around and never meet any other dogs


----------



## Horse and Hound

Hi peeps, Roo here.

Busy weekend for us. Mums been putting things in a case again, she keeps saying shes going somewhere called Lost Vegas...but I'll sit in her case like I did last year...she can't go then.

I know when she does go though that dad will let us sleep on the bed. He reckons he wont but I know he will. hes full of nonsense.

better go. harvey is eyeing up my pigs ear.


woof woof woooffffff


----------



## Guest

Hi Bumby, hi Busty, I'm back :yesnod: Mum got really busy and I couldn't get on the pooter 

A doggie that looks like me and Bumble combined, wow!!! :w00t:


----------



## Guest

Angel has a curly tail.


----------



## Guest

And thanks for my poem Bumby, I tried writing you a poem earlier but I was too tired and all my words got mixed up in my head :Yawn:


----------



## Nicky10

Horse and Hound said:


> Hi peeps, Roo here.
> 
> Busy weekend for us. Mums been putting things in a case again, she keeps saying shes going somewhere called Lost Vegas...but I'll sit in her case like I did last year...she can't go then.
> 
> I know when she does go though that dad will let us sleep on the bed. He reckons he wont but I know he will. hes full of nonsense.
> 
> better go. harvey is eyeing up my pigs ear.
> 
> woof woof woooffffff


I tried that last time auntie Maggie left even talked Leo into chewing the zip of her suitcase so it wouldn't close properly. It doesn't work .


----------



## Nicky10

danielled said:


> Angel has a curly tail.


So do Misha and Lucy. It looks sort of strange



McKenzie said:


> Hi Bumby, hi Busty, I'm back :yesnod: Mum got really busy and I couldn't get on the pooter
> 
> A doggie that looks like me and Bumble combined, wow!!! :w00t:


They look like really big Bumbys but they are the same colour as you


----------



## Guest

Nicky10 said:


> So do Misha and Lucy. It looks sort of strange
> 
> They look like really big Bumbys but they are the same colour as you


And pointy little ears. I love Angel.


----------



## Nicky10

I think they might be spitz like Bumby and the samoyeds they have those too don't you Bumby?


----------



## Guest

Sorry buddies but mum is going to bed which means I have to as well  Although I am a bit leepy :Yawn: See you tomorrow. Night Bumble


----------



## Nicky10

Goodnight Kenzie have good dreams


----------



## Guest

Night night from me and Angel who is currently going giddy jumping everywhere Angel down.


----------



## Nicky10

Goodnight Diesel and Angel. I'll be off to bed soon too I think


----------



## Guest

Goodnight Kenzie, sweet dreams :001_wub:

Sorry Buster, we have what? I can't see all the...dogs...on this fread 

xxxxx


----------



## Nicky10

The curly tail and pointy ears.


----------



## Guest

:yesnod: we're all like that, Buster, yes! 

But some dogs are like that but they don't spit  though I never do either 

xxxx


----------



## Nicky10

Huh that's strange. So are shibas spitz too I wonder? They kind of look like you just much less fur


----------



## Horse and Hound

Nicky10 said:


> I tried that last time auntie Maggie left even talked Leo into chewing the zip of her suitcase so it wouldn't close properly. It doesn't work .


Maybe I can leave her a "present" then, in her case. So she can remember me.

:devil:


----------



## Nicky10

That sounds like a good idea :devil:. Anyone around? I almost got blown away today and it was raining sooooo much . I even let mum put a coat on me


----------



## Guest

Buddies my mum has been in the paper thing twice first time last month and now again this month.


----------



## Nicky10

That's really cool Diesel.


----------



## Guest

Nicky10 said:


> That's really cool Diesel.


I know jumps up and down doing zoomies and chases tail woof woof.


----------



## Guest

Hi Buddies, it was sooooo windy here today. I don't like the wind :001_unsure:

But they had afletics at school today and I went out with mum. Everyone was screaming and yelling while some hoomans did zoomies on the grass. I dunno what they were trying to do 

Mum's in a bad mood again today, but I dunno why. Hoomans are weird :sosp:


----------



## Nicky10

Did you get to join in the zoomies Kenzie? Sounds like fun. It's really windy here too me and mum nearly got blown away  and it's raining really heavily


----------



## Guest

No they didn't let me do zoomies with them  And I think they were doing hooman gility too coz they had jumps to go over :w00t:


----------



## Nicky10

Lucky hoomans but why did they not let you play that sounds like a lot of fun


----------



## Guest

Hi buddies! Hi Kenzie :001_wub: 

Woooo this wind  it's crazy. Hooman gility?! That's not safe on two paws :frown2:

xxxxxx


----------



## Nicky10

I know this wind is crazy I've barely been outside all day I'd get blown away. Gility doesn't sound too safe for our hoomans does it?


----------



## Guest

I hope my mum doesn't get it into her head to do hooman gility!!!  That would be a naccident waiting to happin!


----------



## Nicky10

Mum would be worse she's always tripping over her own paws


----------



## Guest

Buddies  I think my mum is planning to give me a haircut HERSELF!!!


----------



## Guest

Nicky10 said:


> Mum would be worse she's always tripping over her own paws


My mum trips over her own paws too.


----------



## Nicky10

McKenzie said:


> Buddies  I think my mum is planning to give me a haircut HERSELF!!!


 no don't let her Kenzie. It's bad nuff when the fessionals do it our mums couldn't 


danielled said:


> My mum trips over her own paws too.


She's completely hopeless she really is


----------



## Guest

Nicky10 said:


> no don't let her Kenzie. It's bad nuff when the fessionals do it our mums couldn't
> 
> She's completely hopeless she really is


I have Angel jumping on me here.


----------



## Guest

Back :Yawn: I went to bedience. 

Kenzie, can you member what the little sausage treats were you sented me? I don't even want squeezy cheeze, I just want those and I've run out :crying: xxxxxx

Also, where's everyone? Am I here on my own :crying: xxxx


----------



## vicki.burns

I'm here for a bit Bumble, I had a nice day today, some time with mummy daddy in the morning then they gave me some quiet 'lone time then they came back and we did walkies 

Your mummy is going to cut your fur Kenzie, is she good at 'air cuts?


----------



## Guest

Hi Lincoln buddy :w00t: I'm glad you had a good day. Was it realllllly windy  xxxx


----------



## Nicky10

I'm here too the wind is too loud I can't get to sleep . I'm not leaving the house tomorrow except for mum insisting I pee outside if it's this bad.


----------



## Nicky10

Buddies you know how we thought those metal bird things were bad? Mum's watching this programme and these crazy hoomans are going into SPACE as in the stars and one of them has his dog with him. She says it's not real but still can hoomans really do that? I don't want to go meet the stars


----------



## Guest

Yeah Bumby they were called Naturs Menyu treats. Mum tried to order some more for me but petlanit don't have any right now 

I dunno if my mum is good at air cuts Linc but she's buying scizzzzzrs


----------



## Nicky10

Nature's Menu treats :drool: they're so yummy specially the beef ones


----------



## Guest

It blows me about  It's not good if you're small and at bedience people were laughing at my fur being blowed :crying: 

I know all about space :yesnod: It's where me and my mum go away from other hoomans but it doesn't need a metal burd 

Do you know when mum could get them before the bedience test on Wednesday. I'm not doing it for nothing else and I've told her so :glare: xxxx


----------



## vicki.burns

It hasn't been very windy here. We god cried a bit but that was it


----------



## Nicky10

Poor Bumby. I was so cold I even had a coat on today I only needed that when there was lots of snow . I knew mum shouldn't have had the groomer people cut off all my fur I would have been perfectly fine with it


----------



## Guest

Mum says you can get them at Pets Home Bumble :yesnod:


----------



## vicki.burns

Byin snissers!!! If you dont wants her to do it you just gots to fidjit lots when she tries, or run away, I do that when I find somefinks I want that mummy daddy don't want me to haff


----------



## Nicky10

That's where mum gets mine and gets shouted at by the staff for telling people how to look after their pets right. I can't take her anywhere


----------



## Guest

You'll still look bootiful Kenzie :001_wub: 

Phew, I didn't really want to upset mum but I don't see why I should to it without the treats I want, today I had the squeezy cheeze but it's just not as good :frown2:

I still stay quite warm cause of all my fluff, would you like some Bumble weeds to wear Buster? Mum just frows them away xxxxx


----------



## Nicky10

Squeezy cheese just isn't as good I agree. Although the best ever are choc drops but mum says they're bad for me and rarely ever buys them. I don't see how they're bad they're not real choklit.

Bumble weeds to wear would be great I don't like wearing my coat


----------



## Guest

Somebody tell Angel to stop running and jumping and barking I don't want to play with her.


----------



## Guest

I'm not keen on chokolit, I like my savoury things :yesnod: apart from icecream :drool:

Mums got the most annoying thing on the pooter, I've gone in the nother room until she turns it off :frown2: xxxxxxx


----------



## Sandysmum

Not had chance to get on here all day. Hoomans!!!!!!
Just got time to say, night everyone and hope to talk to you tomorrow.(if I get chance)


----------



## Guest

Night Jet, I just popped back on to see if you were here  Sweet dreams buddy xxxx


----------



## Guest

Morning everywoof, how's your day been? xxxxxx


----------



## Guest

Am I here alone agen :crying: xxxxxx


----------



## Nicky10

I'm here was just carefully supervising my dinner being made I can't wait it's tripe :biggrin:


----------



## Guest

I ran away from tripe :frown2: It's not for me 

Look at these Bacon Flavour Dog Bubble Machines There's bacan flavoured bubbles :w00t:

xxxxx


----------



## Guest

I'm here!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Nicky10

Tripe's yummy mum doesn't like it though says the smell makes her sick . 

Bacon flavoured bubbles are awesome


----------



## Guest

I'm so glad you're here Kenzie :001_wub: has your mum told you about your bed yet :w00t:

Have you had the bubbles Buster?  xxxxxxxx


----------



## Nicky10

Yes and they're yummy and so much fun to chase around and bark at. You have to get some Bumby they're awesome


----------



## Guest

Now mum's saying she's gonna get me a doovay instead of a bed  I wish she would make up her mind! 

She also told me I'm going to the vet on Thursday!!!  I have to have some sort of vaccinashun that they do up my nose  Did any of you have a vet do that to you? I don't like the sound of it, not one bit :frown2:


----------



## Nicky10

Doovets are really soft but sleeping bags are the best :yesnod:. No idea why mum was annoyed I was lying on it when she put it on the floor. She was trying to fold it down and put it back in the bag I was helping get it flat honestly.

Not had a vaccination up my nose before  just the ones in my neck. That sounds horrible


----------



## Guest

A nose vacsunatian?! :crying: I've never had that Kenzie :crying: do you know what it's for? :crying:

Doovays are great :yesnod: you'll be so snuggled but I bet you can still get back on your mums bed :glare:

Ohh I'll get some if you fink they're good Buster :yesnod: I'll tell my mum :w00t:

Where's Jet today? Where's Lincoln and Woody? xxxx


----------



## Nicky10

They're so awesome you have to get your mum to get some for you. You do have her trained well enough that she will buy them for you don't you?


----------



## Guest

Mum says it's for some kind of cough but I don't know why I need it coz I don't have a cough :frown2:

I think mum knows that I'll sleep on the bed for never and never :yesnod: but she wants me to be all snuggly when she's at work :biggrin:


----------



## Nicky10

Maybe it's to stop you getting the cough thing Kenzie.


----------



## Guest

Hi buddies. Mums snail thing Chilli has cracked his shell.


----------



## Nicky10

Is he ok?  That doesn't sound good


----------



## Guest

:yesnod: she's wrapped round my dew claw. 

Ohh I fink I know about that cough Kenzie  I ope you're okay. If it helps I'm getting my normal vasinations on Thursday. I've got the groomers tomorrow and then the test :001_unsure:

xxxxxx


----------



## Guest

Ooo is that your gold test BUmble?

Is Chilli ok Diesel???


----------



## Nicky10

Good you have to train them well it's part of being a responsible hooman owner. Plus you get so many more nice things that way. You'll be fine at the test Bumby but I'm glad I don't have any vaccinations for ages or maybe I have the ones to let me go on the metal bird soon . I don't like the vet at all. Leo has to get his soon though


----------



## Guest

Nicky10 said:


> Is he ok?  That doesn't sound good





McKenzie said:


> Ooo is that your gold test BUmble?
> 
> Is Chilli ok Diesel???


He is acting normal. Mum said she is keeping hold of him til his shell is better.


----------



## Guest

Yeah :scared: I know for a fact I wont do this one  No-one sends me to bed  

Glad you don't need any yet Buster. I don't know why they keep jabbing us anyway  xxxxxx


----------



## Nicky10

You will do it Bumby you're a smart dog. 

They give us them to stop us getting sick


----------



## Guest

Hmm I spose it's not too bad then but I'm not convinced :skep:

GUESS WHAT BUDDIES :w00t:

We're going to get a new friend on here soon :w00t: He'll be a pom too :yesnod:

xxxxx


----------



## Nicky10

I'm not convinced either :skep: but that's what mum says. Course she also says men stood on the moon and dogs have gone into space :skep:

:w00t: new friend and another fluff ball.


----------



## Guest

*Good Luck Bumble!*

Good luck, Bumble, for your bedience test!
Ill be crossing my paws that youll be the best!
If you just go to your bed when youre told
Theres no doubt that youll get Good Citizen (Gold)!
Youll show all the other dogs just how its done,
And when its all over youll be free to have fun!
But even if it doesnt go right, 
If you make a mistake or get some stage fright,
Please dont feel bad, please dont feel blue,
Because Ill still be oh so proud of you!

Kenzie xxx​


----------



## Guest

Fank you Kenzie :001_wub: you wont love the new pom more than me will you :crying: It'd break my art :crying:

xxxxx


----------



## Nicky10

I told mum I wanted to write you all some poetry she refused to post it . Something about she doesn't want to have to write it


----------



## Guest

Hoomans are rubbish at poetry :frown2: you have a go instead Buster :001_smile: it wont be as good as Kenzies though, nuffink is apart from the boing ball :001_wub: xxxxx


----------



## Guest

i wonned a prize :w00t:

You're all ever so quiet  xxxxx


----------



## woody10

Hiya Bumpy, Buster, Kenzie, Diesel and all lovely pals - 

I've missed you all - sorry I've not been round for a few days but my Mum has been so busy with my Nana, and because I have big paws I can not switch the pooter on miself.

My Nana only comes once a year, but they sit and chat and chat and chat, I don't no what they have to say. My nana sounds funnie - I don't think she is english but I love her - I always bow when I go to her. I have to be very careful as I get very excited and I have to stop myself from jumping on her, as she is small and I mite push her over.

Well done Bumpy on winning a prize :thumbup1:

Kenzie your poam is lovely.

Diesel sorry to hear about Chilli - do their shells mend 

Buster I also loooooooove tripe, it's my favrit but like your mum, mine does not like the smell, I can only have it outdoors. 

and I'm telling my mum bout bacan flavoured bubbles, I want some of those.

GILITY TOMORROW - yehhhhhhh :thumbup:

Anyway guys hopefully I will get on here again soon - but you all have fun - enjoy your days


----------



## Guest

Mum said his shell will mend



woody10 said:


> Hiya Bumpy, Buster, Kenzie, Diesel and all lovely pals -
> 
> I've missed you all - sorry I've not been round for a few days but my Mum has been so busy with my Nana, and because I have big paws I can not switch the pooter on miself.
> 
> My Nana only comes once a year, but they sit and chat and chat and chat, I don't no what they have to say. My nana sounds funnie - I don't think she is english but I love her - I always bow when I go to her. I have to be very careful as I get very excited and I have to stop myself from jumping on her, as she is small and I mite push her over.
> 
> Well done Bumpy on winning a prize :thumbup1:
> 
> Kenzie your poam is lovely.
> 
> Diesel sorry to hear about Chilli - do their shells mend
> 
> Buster I also loooooooove tripe, it's my favrit but like your mum, mine does not like the smell, I can only have it outdoors.
> 
> and I'm telling my mum bout bacan flavoured bubbles, I want some of those.
> 
> GILITY TOMORROW - yehhhhhhh :thumbup:
> 
> Anyway guys hopefully I will get on here again soon - but you all have fun - enjoy your days


----------



## Guest

WOODYYYYY :w00t: I was getting so lonely :crying:

I'm soooooo glad you're back. My mum speaks funny, I'm a norf east dog and she's from furver south, she sounds silly :glare:

I'm so glad you can get back to gility :w00t: weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!! You'll go :w00t:

Can you get your mum to take more pictures? 

xxxxxx


----------



## Guest

Hi Woody!!! I missed you too!!!

What prize did you win Bumble??? :w00t:

My mum speaks funny too!!! She calls me 'McKinsie the Wistie' :skep:


----------



## Guest

KENZIE :w00t: I wondereded where everyone had gone :crying:

I got to choose anyfing I wanted from the little shop they have so I chewsed my own toy (it's a squeaky dog) and mum chewed some home made nardine biscuits :drool: 

That's because your mum is a hairy green fruit Kenzie :yesnod: Mum eats them :001_unsure: xxxx


----------



## woody10

do they spek diffrent in norf then - I am in Souff and I have not met any dogs who live in norf. My mum says that we will go travelling up norf when she can get enof money to buy a van that we can sleep in.

My Nana comes from somewhere called Germany but she lives in a far away place called Africa - so she only comes here once a year. She calls me Voody as she can not say W.

I will tell my Mum to take photos and video at gility tomorrow, hopefully I won't be too out of practise. 

Diesel good news that Chilli will mend.


----------



## Guest

You mum eats my mum???    Hoomans are wierd


----------



## Guest

woody10 said:


> do they spek diffrent in norf then - I am in Souff and I have not met any dogs who live in norf. My mum says that we will go travelling up norf when she can get enof money to buy a van that we can sleep in.
> 
> My Nana comes from somewhere called Germany but she lives in a far away place called Africa - so she only comes here once a year. She calls me Voody as she can not say W.
> 
> I will tell my Mum to take photos and video at gility tomorrow, hopefully I won't be too out of practise.
> 
> Diesel good news that Chilli will mend.


Yeah she needs to clean him out.


----------



## Guest

danielled said:


> Yeah she needs to clean him out.


Why doesn't she put him in the gardin where he came from?


----------



## woody10

Pals - mums naggin me to get off the pooter... says I need to rest or I won't do well at gility.

So nighty night all.... hope to chat again tomorrow


----------



## Guest

Eroswoof said:


> Why doesn't she put him in the gardin where he came from?


She was going to but then he cracked his shell. Plus he was found in the house not the gardin.


----------



## Guest

danielled said:


> She was going to but then he cracked his shell. Plus he was found in the house not the gardin.


:yesnod: they do come into the house on occasion, it's much kinder to put them back where they belong 

Night woody buddy sweet dreams xxx

Kenzie, Buster, Jet? Any dogs around? xxxx


----------



## Guest

I'm around Bumble but I think I need to go to bed soon :Yawn:

Mum's decided now that a doovay will be too big for my crate and she's back to looking at beds again :frown2:


----------



## Guest

Eroswoof said:


> :yesnod: they do come into the house on occasion, it's much kinder to put them back where they belong
> 
> Night woody buddy sweet dreams xxx
> 
> Kenzie, Buster, Jet? Any dogs around? xxxx


She is going to put him in the garden when his shell is healed.


----------



## Sandysmum

Hi everyone. Hi Bumby, Kenzie anyone, Mums got to go in a bit. Thought I'd just come and say hello, before she goes out. Cos she always puts the pooter away when she goes.
OOooooo I got a secret, but I haven't got time to tell you what it is, but by the time I get back on the pooter you might already know.
Singing: oh what a bootiful morning, oh what a bootiful daySinging:


----------



## woody10

Morning Jet - 

Just back from havin great fun at Agility and my mum let me pop on pooter for 5 mins b4 she goes out. 

It's also a bootiful morning and a bootiful day where I am. 

eggscited to hear bout your secret 

Hi to all my other pooter buddies - Mum says I can come back on pooter tonite so chat then.


----------



## Guest

Where is everyone today??? :001_unsure:

Ooooo what's your secret Jet???

I gave mum a art ttack this morning :blushing: I saw something in the woods and ran after it but went far into the trees so mum couldn't see me anymore. She was calling and calling me and I was coming but it took me a while to get back out of the trees again. She was very happy to see me when I found her again :biggrin:


----------



## Guest

I'm here Kenz :w00t: I had to go to the goomers :yesnod: 

I like to go in the trees too  Hoomans are alllllways worrying, why don't they just relax :001_huh: 

Hi Woody buddy, I'm sooo glad you went to gility :w00t:

Ooooooo I'm so eggsited about your secrit, Jet  

I love you Kenzie :blush: :blush: xxxxx


----------



## Nicky10

Hi everyone anyone around? I've had a nice lazy day spent most of it sleeping then went on a looong walk that was fun


----------



## Guest

Hi Buster!

Did you go in the treez like Kenzie :w00t: xxxx


----------



## Nicky10

No I should have it's fun to scare hoomans like that. Is it your test tonight?


----------



## Guest

Nicky10 said:


> Hi everyone anyone around? I've had a nice lazy day spent most of it sleeping then went on a looong walk that was fun


I'm here Buster.


----------



## Nicky10

Hi Diesel. Is the snail ok?


----------



## Guest

Yes :001_unsure: I'm not looking forward to it :001_unsure: 

But mums happy, the goomers only charged her 21p :glare:

She phoned them and told them though :frown2: why would she do that 

xxxx


----------



## Guest

Nicky10 said:


> Hi Diesel. Is the snail ok?


He is still broke.


----------



## Nicky10

You'll do great  just remember to go to bed when your mum tells you to. Mum made that curry thing again. Ruining perfectly good chicken why would they do that :001_huh:


----------



## Nicky10

danielled said:


> He is still broke.


Poor little snail . Is he going to get better?


----------



## Guest

Nicky10 said:


> Poor little snail . Is he going to get better?


He will get better Buster will just taketime buddy.


----------



## Guest

You're so sweet Bumble :001_wub: I'll love you for never and never  Did you have fun at the groomers? I'm still waiting for mum to cut me :frown2: Maybe she'll forget :w00t:

I hope that snail gets better :crying: Does your mum still have the edgehog bumble? Does she still have fleas? :lol:


----------



## Nicky10

I hope he gets better soon Diesel. They're such little things.

Buddies any idea what ostriches are? :confused5: Mum got some to give me and I'm not sure I want to eat something I have no idea what they are. She got some other weird meat as well any idea what kangaroos are?


----------



## Guest

Nope, no way, never ever ever. I aint going to bed, no how, no way :glare:

:lol: Kenzie :lol: the edgehog is still here but she's got rid of her fleas now. She's such a stoopid woman :frown2: xxxxxx


----------



## Nicky10

You had to mention fleas didn't you Kenzie you've got mum scratching again


----------



## Guest

Nicky10 said:


> I hope he gets better soon Diesel. They're such little things.
> 
> Buddies any idea what ostriches are? :confused5: Mum got some to give me and I'm not sure I want to eat something I have no idea what they are. She got some other weird meat as well any idea what kangaroos are?


Chilli was so tiny a few months ago. He has got bigger now. We don't know how he managed to break his shell.


----------



## Nicky10

Maybe he needs a bigger shell :confused5:


----------



## Guest

Nicky10 said:


> Maybe he needs a bigger shell :confused5:


His shell gets bigger as he grows.


----------



## Guest

Sorry Buster, didn't mean to make anyone scratchy 

I think ostrages are HUGE birds  They might be a bit big to eat :001_huh: And kangarooos are HUGE rabbits  Your mum does buy some weird stuff Buster :skep:

Does your edgehog have a name Bumble?


----------



## Nicky10

She wants me to eat them :skep:. A big hopper no way  not eating one of Leo's cousins. She says it's good for me to try different meats I don't see her eating them


----------



## Guest

A giant rabbit?!  I'm not keen on that idea :scared:

He's called mite :yesnod: cause he add mites when he came. Ewww. Some animals just have no pride :frown2:

Does anyone know Jets secrit yet? xxxxxxx


----------



## Nicky10

danielled said:


> His shell gets bigger as he grows.


Oh well hopefully the one he has gets better then they look really strange without their houses or are those different animals?


----------



## Carla-Jade

jetsmum said:


> Hi everyone. Hi Bumby, Kenzie anyone, Mums got to go in a bit. Thought I'd just come and say hello, before she goes out. Cos she always puts the pooter away when she goes.
> OOooooo I got a secret, but I haven't got time to tell you what it is, but by the time I get back on the pooter you might already know.
> Singing: oh what a bootiful morning, oh what a bootiful daySinging:


hehe you must share when your back- i wont tell 

 miss you now though


----------



## Nicky10

Eroswoof said:


> A giant rabbit?!  I'm not keen on that idea :scared:
> 
> He's called mite :yesnod: cause he add mites when he came. Ewww. Some animals just have no pride :frown2:
> 
> Does anyone know Jets secrit yet? xxxxxxx


No me either and mum wants me to eat it . Poor little hedgehog having mites and fleas  glad he's getting better


----------



## Guest

She put kitten flea powder on him  I haven't heard him meow yet though.

Buddies! I've got to go now :scared: :crying: xxxxxx


----------



## Nicky10

Good luck buddy you'll do great. Just go to bed when you're told to


----------



## Sandysmum

Ostriches are giant birds that don't fly and look really evil at you. Mum loves ostrich meat coz it's all lean and tasty.

Hello Willow, shall we tell them now, or make them wait till Bumby gets back?


----------



## Carla-Jade

jetsmum said:


> Ostriches are giant birds that don't fly and look really evil at you. Mum loves ostrich meat coz it's all lean and tasty.
> 
> Hello Willow, shall we tell them now, or make them wait till Bumby gets back?


we shall tell them now!


----------



## Guest

Oooooooooooooo tell us now!!! :w00t:


----------



## Sandysmum

Well guys, you know I told you this morning I had a secret. Well it's Willows secret too. And the secret is that we 've been spending a lot of time together and having loads of fun over the past few days. We,ve been to lots of places and seen loads of new things. 
Oh and you know I said before that Willow was pretty, she's not pretty, she's GORGEOUS which is a million times better than pretty.


----------



## Carla-Jade

jetsmum said:


> Well guys, you know I told you this morning I had a secret. Well it's Willows secret too. And the secret is that we 've been spending a lot of time together and having loads of fun over the past few days. We,ve been to lots of places and seen loads of new things.
> Oh and you know I said before that Willow was pretty, she's not pretty, she's GORGEOUS which is a million times better than pretty.


:thumbup1: thats the secrit guys! we been off having advenchurs!! aawwww ta Jet


----------



## Sandysmum

What did you like bestest? I liked racing along the beach with you. I've never seen the beach or so much water before, where does it stop?


----------



## Carla-Jade

jetsmum said:


> What did you like bestest? I liked racing along the beach with you. I've never seen the beach or so much water before, where does it stop?


yeha you were all brave when i got scared cos i got too clsoe to the water. liked to share bones in the field too thats was greaT!


----------



## Sandysmum

Like woof yeah! I'll share anythng with you any time, anywhere.

I was a little tiny bit scared of all that water, I've never ever seen so much water, not even when mum overflowed the sink and it took hours to clean up. Does somebody clean up the sea water with one of those speshul spunges?


----------



## Carla-Jade

jetsmum said:


> Like woof yeah! I'll share anythng with you any time, anywhere.
> 
> I was a little tiny bit scared of all that water, I've never ever seen so much water, not even when mum overflowed the sink and it took hours to clean up. Does somebody clean up the sea water with one of those speshul spunges?


maybe we could share a stagbar? id like to try that. yeah theere are spunges by the sea. maybe the fishes drink it? cos it comes in & iut sometimes more water than other times?


----------



## Sandysmum

Mums going to get me a stag bar, we can share that. You on one end, me on the other, sounds good to me!:001_wub:
Where is everyone?


----------



## Carla-Jade

jetsmum said:


> Mums going to get me a stag bar, we can share that. You on one end, me on the other, sounds good to me!:001_wub:
> Where is everyone?


yay that would be a great idea! :001_wub:


----------



## Sandysmum

I thought you were real clever spotting the orange claw,before I put my paw in the little pool. That would have hurt, but thanks to you I got away in time.
I don't think it was a good idea to taste the seewees do you?


----------



## Carla-Jade

jetsmum said:


> I thought you were real clever spotting the orange claw,before I put my paw in the little pool. That would have hurt, but thanks to you I got away in time.
> I don't think it was a good idea to taste the seewees do you?


oh but i love the seaweed!!! its brilliant but mum stops me  lots of orange claws hjere- mum has 1 in the kitchen


----------



## Sandysmum

Got to go for a bit, coz mum needs the pooter. Talk later :001_wub:xxxxxxx


----------



## Carla-Jade

jetsmum said:


> Got to go for a bit, coz mum needs the pooter. Talk later :001_wub:xxxxxxx


ok byeeeeeee :001_wub:


----------



## Nicky10

Sorry buddies went out for a short walk and I met a dog that looked just like Kenzie. He was a westie too we had a great time playing

Yes Jet run away from the orange claws far away *rubs nose*. I really got to stop poking things with my nose always ends up getting hurt


----------



## woody10

Hiya Pals - hope you're all havin a gud evening. 

I really enjoyed today. Had a lovely sunset walk with my girlfriend Milly (she bootiful) and then we met little Morgan and ever so cute Lilly, they always give me kisses but we can't play wrestle together coz they're so small - well compared to me anyway.

Then I had cod and ilcards for my dinner Yum Yum, still haven't tried them nardines.

I got gility again tomorrow morning and my Mum says that it the gility session that she can spend time takin fotos - I made a mistake, I fort it was today.

there are these birds in a box in my garden - I have not seen them come out the box but I hear them tweetiing all the time. Wonder what they are doing in there  ? Maye they are afraid to come out becoz of me


----------



## Nicky10

Oh have fun at gility. Maybe they're little baby birds and can't come out yet


----------



## woody10

Nicky10 said:


> Oh have fun at gility. Maybe they're little baby birds and can't come out yet


Thanx Buster - I am sure it will be fun, my mate Merlin is doing it with me.

babies ahhh how cute, that's maybe why my Mum stops me from barking at the box. When they come out will they fly away or do they have to learn how to fly first?


----------



## Guest

Back  xxxxxx


----------



## woody10

Eroswoof said:


> Back  xxxxxx


Hiya Bumpy - where u been?


----------



## Nicky10

I think they have to learn first we had to learn to walk.

How did you do Bumby?


----------



## Guest

I did it :w00t:  xxxxxx


----------



## Nicky10

:w00t: Way to go Bumby. Told you you could go to bed when you were told to


----------



## Guest

I DID get out but the lady was looking the nother way :glare: xxxxx


----------



## Nicky10

Well at least you went in and you passed :w00t:


----------



## Guest

I'm not sure whether I still have to keep going to the stoopid bedience or if I can stop it now :Yawn:

I made a new friend too! He's called Borris and he's a cheesehound I think  He's the next Bumble up from me :yesnod:

xxxx


----------



## woody10

Eroswoof said:


> I DID get out but the lady was looking the nother way :glare: xxxxx


I look thru the messages and couldn't see wot you dun but whatever it was - well done !!


----------



## Guest

I did my gold good citizen thing, but I'm not a hooman so I'm not sure why I'm a good citizen  xxxx


----------



## Nicky10

I hope you don't have to keep going to bedience it's so boring :Yawn:. It does look like a bigger you but is he made out of cheese


----------



## Carla-Jade

well i be off to bed :Yawn::Yawn::Yawn: mum kept me awake ALL night & im so tired i have to sleep :blushing:

hope you guys have a good night though :thumbup1:


----------



## woody10

Eroswoof said:


> I did my gold good citizen thing, but I'm not a hooman so I'm not sure why I'm a good citizen  xxxx


ohhh wow, a gold good citizen amongst us- well done. I don't go to bedience classes anymore, mum just does it at home with me sometimes.


----------



## woody10

bedtime comes round real quick, my mums kicking me off now as have to get up early for gility.

so night, night all


----------



## Guest

Night Willow buddy, sweet dreams. 

Night Woody buddy! 

Yep :yesnod: cheese, but he doesn't smell of cheese 

xxxxx


----------



## Nicky10

Goodnight guys.

How is he made of cheese :confused5:. He's a bigger you right? You're not made of cheese are you?


----------



## Guest

I'm not made of cheese but I wish I was :drool:

The Kennel Club That's Borris :yesnod: Cheesehound xxxx


----------



## Nicky10

Ah so not really made out of cheese like the dachshunds aren't really made out of sausages :yesnod:.


----------



## vicki.burns

I have missed soooo much, I hope everyone's ok though just thought I'd pop on quickly to say hellow


----------



## Nicky10

Hi Lincoln. Have you had a good day?


----------



## Guest

He's still fun though :001_smile: He's reallllyyy noisy like me too :w00t: We talked to each other for ages :yesnod: 

Hi Lincoln! xxxxx


----------



## vicki.burns

Yea it wasn't too bad, I went off the lead today over in the fields for the first time but I was good and didn't run off. But I did chew the carpet on the bottom step when Mummy and Daddy were out, I don't think they were very happy about that.

Has everyone else had a good day?


Can anyone remember ages ago that mummy posted something up on the forum about something about some other woofer that looked like my brother? Well... it is my brother. But they are keeping him now and not giving him away anymore so he won't be coming to live with me again.


----------



## Nicky10

I bet your mum wasn't happy you were talking to him they seem to have issues with us barking.

Sounds like you've had fun today Lincoln but it's shame your brother won't be coming to live with you. I had a good day I spent most of it sleeping. It was raining I couldn't go outside and you can only squeak a toy for so long. Then I went out and played with a dog who's the same as Kenzie.


----------



## Guest

That's a shame Lincoln  I'm glad you had fun though, now you've been good they'll let you do it more :w00t:

Kenzies are always a let down because they aren't her :crying:

Where's Jet? xxxxxx


----------



## vicki.burns

Raining? It was all sunny here, rain is for tomorrow mummy says. So you didn't get any walkies today Buster?


----------



## Nicky10

I know I would have loved it to be Kenzie .

Mum says this is what my new sister will be they look so much bigger than me 
Giant Schnauzer Pictures

I did earlier when it stopped for a while and then I was out a couple of hours ago. I don't do rain


----------



## vicki.burns

They are big!!! I want to have a brother or sistner, I've been listening to mummy daddy and I finks they been saying about a dog from somefink called rezcoo


----------



## Nicky10

Leo my little hopper friend was a rezcoo but mum took him off someone she didn't get him from a special place


----------



## Guest

That's a hooge dog :yikes: Don't let him sit on you Buster  xxxxxx


----------



## Nicky10

I know  I think they're the same size as Albert and he is hooooooge. I'll try not to get sat or stood on by her


----------



## Guest

I think that's wise Buster :yesnod:

Did Jet tell you his secrit :w00t: xxxxx


----------



## Nicky10

I think so too that would hurt a lot.

Yes sounds like him and Willow have been having a great time


----------



## Guest

I fink it's time for bed :Yawn: xxxxxxxx


----------



## Guest

Jet? xxxxx


----------



## Sandysmum

Hi Bumby, You still there. There's still a bit of the secrit left, do you want to know what it is?


----------



## Guest

Jet *wag*

Yes please :w00t: xxxxxx


----------



## Sandysmum

*wags madly*
Hiya, this is just so good, this is the bestest bit, apart from being with Willow of corse, and no one has asked the question. Hahaha
How can me and the lovely Willow go running across the fields together or playing on the beach together when we live miles apart.
*chases tail exitedly*
Bet you can't guess, Bumby, bet you can't


----------



## Guest

*finks* I don't know Jet  How?! :w00t: xxxx


----------



## Sandysmum

Well, Bumby, what happend was, I was sat with my paws on the pooter thinking about Willow and I said "I wish I could be with Willow" 
Then It happened, the screen went blank and I heard a voice say "take my paw and your wish will be granted" and this paw came out of the screen, right out. It was pink and had glittery silver polish on its nails.
Well I was so scared I nearly had a naccident. Then it said "come on urry up I ain't got all night."
So I took hold of the paw, next thing I knew I was through the screen and looking at the love of my life.Willow.


----------



## Guest

:w00t: thats a MAZING Jet :w00t: that sounds like so much fun!!!!!

Were you really cited? :w00t:

Do you fink me and Kenzie could do that? 

Did you see my Cheesehound :001_smile: xxxxx


----------



## Sandysmum

It was the bestest.She told us that she was The Dog Star Fairy and cos she had heard us both make the same wish at the same time, she gave it to us. We were very lucky coz she doesn't come round often, she lives in The Dog Star, wich is one of those that you see when you look up in the sky.
You and Kenzie could try, and if she's still around and hears you maybe you can be together for a bit too.

I did like your cheesehound, he's big. Is that coz he eats a lot of cheese?


----------



## Guest

You're lovely Jet :yesnod: it's easy to see why Willow loves you so much :yesnod: 

He didn't have cheese with him but he did have some tripe sticks and his mum gave me one :drool: He was doing his bronze test but he didn't want to stay still for a whole minute. It IS pretty boring though.

Do you fink I should still go to bedience now? Mum isn't sure  xxxxxx


----------



## Sandysmum

I think a dog ought to do what a dog ought to do. 
It's up to you really Bumby, coz if you don't want to, then there's no point. 
Unless you want to earn some big gold stars and lots of treats by being good and doing what your told.'sup to you buddy.
But if it was me, I'd go for the treats.


----------



## Guest

I do fink bedience is pretty boring :Yawn: but I'd still go to gility :yesnod: nuffink would stop me doing gility :w00t: maybe I could just go occashunally to bedience. 

I really wanted Borris to get his bronze, I've never seened him before cause he doesn't like gility and he can't come in my bedience class  It was funny seeing a big me :lol: xxxxx


----------



## Guest

I'm off to bed now Jet :Yawn:

Sweet dreams shiny buddy xxxxxxxx


----------



## Sandysmum

We've found another gility kind of thing to do. I jump on the front wall, walk along and jump off. Mums going to ask the next doors if it's ok to carry on and walk on their wall too. I think they'll say it's ok, but it's only plite to ask. I love it, it's just the right height, and I love to jump on and off.

Yeah it must have been funny looking up at a big you, will you grow that big?

It's the gathering of things now, so it looks like we're off to bed.
Night, talk tomorrow.:thumbup1:


----------



## Guest

Hi everyone!!! I'm sorry I didn't get on last night but mum had a mergency and was really buzzy and then she was tooo tired 

Well done Bumble on winning your gold!!! I knew you would do it  And that cheesehound  I wish I could do good citizen but mum says there's no where close for me to do it and we already have to go in a taxey for my special walk class :frown2: I think she needs to buy a car :yesnod:

Wow Jet that's so mazing about you and Willow  I hope the speshul fairy comes for me and Bumble too :001_wub:


----------



## Guest

Buddies  I got WET!!! :crying::crying::crying:


----------



## Carla-Jade

awwww wet kenzie!! cute

yeah the dairy was extra speshul to us  hope it happens more but we had the bestest time ever!!


----------



## Guest

Why did the site go away again.


----------



## Nicky10

I don't know Diesel . I got pf back . So what's everyone been up to today? 

Bumby I think I should warn you mum is planning to steal you on the camping thing. She told me so


----------



## Carla-Jade

mum is taking me to carlisle with Bramble & her dad. she says she dosent want to go though, summat about work  either way i will be away form the pooter for a while


----------



## Guest

I've had a bad morning  I went to the vet and he stuck the vaccinashun up my nose  and then I got wet and it's made my fur go curly  and now mum's scizzrs have come and she's going to give me a haircut  I wish I stayed in bed today :crying::crying::crying:


----------



## Nicky10

that sounds like a really bad day Kenzie maybe just go back to bed until tomorrow


----------



## Guest

*What a day!*
Oh poor Kenzie, what a day, but I'm here now
It'll be okay. I'm sorry bout the fing that went in your nose
They should be more careful where they put those.
I'm sorry that the rain made you go curly, 
If I'd have known I'd have come on early.
Your mum said that you've lost weight
I hope it's not for me! You ALWAYS look great
Remember a day's only 24 hours
Some are rubbish, but some bring you flowers

_Love Bumby _​
xxxx


----------



## Guest

Nicky10 said:


> I don't know Diesel . I got pf back . So what's everyone been up to today?
> 
> Bumby I think I should warn you mum is planning to steal you on the camping thing. She told me so


I got pf back too but err it is going at Chilli pace.


----------



## Sandysmum

Carla-Jade said:


> mum is taking me to carlisle with Bramble & her dad. she says she dosent want to go though, summat about work  either way i will be away form the pooter for a while


Awww Willow, are you going to be gone long, coz I'll miss you soooo much.:001_wub:


----------



## Carla-Jade

jetsmum said:


> Awww Willow, are you going to be gone long, coz I'll miss you soooo much.:001_wub:


awwww me too! i have to leave about 2.00ish & will be back say 6.00 or later. mum is mad she has to go- id rather stop to talk to you :001_wub: but she says no


----------



## Guest

I know willow! If you run round realllllllyyy fast then your mum wont be able to catch you and you can stay with Jet :w00t:

xxxxxx


----------



## Sandysmum

I thought you ment you were going on olliday and you'd be gone for ages.:001_wub::001_wub:


----------



## Carla-Jade

Eroswoof said:


> I know willow! If you run round realllllllyyy fast then your mum wont be able to catch you and you can stay with Jet :w00t:
> 
> xxxxxx


:scared: wow. thats inspired :lol: i WILL!!!! hahhahah cant catch me for a bumble bee!!! xxxxx


----------



## Carla-Jade

jetsmum said:


> I thought you ment you were going on olliday and you'd be gone for ages.:001_wub::001_wub:


nooooo, cant have a oliday without you! its a few hours or rubbish but i will be back! :thumbup1: xx


----------



## Guest

:crying: Does that mean if she DOES catch you I get tooked away? :crying: xxxxx


----------



## Carla-Jade

Eroswoof said:


> :crying: Does that mean if she DOES catch you I get tooked away? :crying: xxxxx


no i dont get tooked away i jsut have to go with her but im ok!! she will gimme a pigs ear to eat wil bramble!


----------



## Guest

Where is everywoof? xxxxxxx


----------



## Guest

Eroswoof said:


> Where is everywoof? xxxxxxx


I'm here just keep having to wait for pf to load.


----------



## Nicky10

Anywoof around? Just got home from work. I have to go to the fessional photo people on Sunday :001_unsure:. I want mum to get in the pictures with me she won't


----------



## Guest

Nicky10 said:


> Anywoof around? Just got home from work. I have to go to the fessional photo people on Sunday :001_unsure:. I want mum to get in the pictures with me she won't


Hi Buster buddy.


----------



## Nicky10

Hi Diesel how's the new sister settling in?


----------



## Guest

Nicky10 said:


> Hi Diesel how's the new sister settling in?


Mum can't train that girl she just won't keep still.


----------



## Guest

I'm here Buster buddy! That's free of us have had feshunal photos now! Doesn't Kenzie look pretty :001_wub: xxxxxx


----------



## Nicky10

danielled said:


> Mum can't train that girl she just won't keep still.


She can train her some dogs are just more difficult than others. Mum says she's going to find her nintendogs and get one like you and Angel.



Eroswoof said:


> I'm here Buster buddy! That's free of us have had feshunal photos now! Doesn't Kenzie look pretty :001_wub: xxxxxx


Kenzie always looks pretty. I'm not sure I want to mum says I have to be well behaved I might get distracted


----------



## Guest

I'm so sure you'll be good that I'd bet my crinkly octopus on it :yesnod: xxxxxx


----------



## Nicky10

I'll try really hard then wouldn't want you to lose your crinkly octopus :001_unsure:. Why won't mum come in the pictures with me? I want one of me with her


----------



## Guest

:frown2: I don't know buddy, my mum wont either, but she takes photos of me no matter what I'm doing  xxxxxx


----------



## Nicky10

I know they insist on taking pictures of us all the time but won't be them themselves


----------



## Sandysmum

That's coz we all look so good in photos, hoomans can look funny, coz they pull funny faces when they have their photo tooked.


----------



## Carla-Jade

:yikes: mum says she has posted a foto of me alseep in her bed!


----------



## Guest

Nicky10 said:


> She can train her some dogs are just more difficult than others. Mum says she's going to find her nintendogs and get one like you and Angel.
> 
> Kenzie always looks pretty. I'm not sure I want to mum says I have to be well behaved I might get distracted


Every time mum tells her to sit she runs around barking.


----------



## Sandysmum

I think mine has too! that's so mbarrassing. How would they like it if we posted photos of them in bed on here


----------



## Carla-Jade

haha that would be terrible! my mum looks like she has been dragged through a hedge backwards : shhhh dont tell her i said that!


----------



## Sandysmum

You should see my mum first thing in the morning, before she's had her first cup of tea. She's like something out of one of them zombie films.Hahahaha


----------



## Carla-Jade

its her hair! its all over the palce so i biet it- play tup of war is good. till she tells me to stop!


----------



## Sandysmum

Sounds like fun:biggrin: xxx


----------



## Carla-Jade

i love it! she seems to be les happy  but she has sooo much hair i dont see the harm  xxx


----------



## Sandysmum

Mum just knocked the babababall when she walked passed and it mood at her and she screamed and jumped:biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## Carla-Jade

oooh i saw a lot of moo-y things today! ooops bet your mum was scared! ive not seen a babbleball before, might bother me too!


----------



## Guest

:Yawn: mum just had the longest baff EVER. She's soooo boring  xxxx


----------



## Nicky10

Why do hoomans willingly put themselves through baffs? They're awful and I have to get one on Sunday :frown2:


----------



## Guest

:frown2: No idea Buster. But once you're in there it's pretty fun to swim up and down  xxxxxx


----------



## Guest

Nicky10 said:


> Why do hoomans willingly put themselves through baffs? They're awful and I have to get one on Sunday :frown2:


Me and Angel just had a bath we had a few fleas but mum sorted us two out and bought a jack russel called Buster named after a bull terrier she knows.


----------



## Guest

My mum just had a baff too! Well....she tried to have a baff but I kept whining and trying to jump in with her  So she got out of the baff and gave me a hoof chew and now I'm happy


----------



## Guest

:yesnod: that's what I do too kenzie :yesnod: I ope it doesn't rain tomorrow, I want to go out and play  xxxxxx


----------



## Nicky10

I hope it doesn't rain tomorrow either but it was raining today . I don't do rain. I can't swim in our bath too big to do that I just don't like getting wet.


----------



## Nicky10

danielled said:


> Me and Angel just had a bath we had a few fleas but mum sorted us two out and bought a jack russel called Buster named after a bull terrier she knows.


Mum's got a shepherd on that game called him Micah. I hope she doesn't spend more time with him than me


----------



## Guest

Right everywoof :Yawn: I'm off to bed.

Goodnight Kenzie :001_wub: xxxxxxxx


----------



## Nicky10

Goodnight Bumby


----------



## vicki.burns

Hi guys, I beened out in the rain today, me and daddy went for a play in the field and then when mummy camed home mummy took me over to the field too for another play and I met another woofer called Tao he was a blue staffy and we played together

I cry at the side of the baff when mummy is in there but when it is daddy I put my paws up and I try to drink the baff!


----------



## Nicky10

That sounds like a fun day Lincoln. I love playing with staffies they love playing rough with me


----------



## vicki.burns

It was good fun! Mummy said she going to put some photos on here from the other day at the field, I love the field!


----------



## Nicky10

Good can't wait to see them. I think I'm off to bed now goodnight


----------



## Sandysmum

Oh dog it, I've missed you all again.
Night everyone, night Willow:001_wub:


----------



## Carla-Jade

night jet sweet dreams :001_wub:


----------



## Guest

Morning everywoof, boy oh boy do I hate jabs :frown2: 

We've finally sent you're presunt Kenzie, sorry it took a while, mum couldn't afford the postage  xxxxxxx


----------



## Sandysmum

Morning all,I hope it doesn't rain today coz we're off to [email protected] in a bit and I don't want to get wet.
What's everybody up to today?


----------



## Guest

Good morning Mr shiny!

I had my boosters  but I met a nice labradoor called Ted :001_smile: And we finully posted Kenzies chews :w00t:

xxxx


----------



## vicki.burns

Morning, I am going PAH too Jet!


----------



## Nicky10

HI buddies just coming on quickly off for a walk soon if the rain's stopped .


----------



## Guest

Morning Lincoln! Buster!

Wow, everyones going to pets at home  maybe I can persuade my mum :skep: 

I thought I was having a lovely walk but it took me to the vets :frown2: xxxx


----------



## Nicky10

I don't want to go to PAH mum always gets in trouble with the staff because they're selling animals to the wrong people :frown2: I can't take her anywhere honestly


----------



## vicki.burns

We are going because we are going to Nanny and Grandads later cos Mummy is seeing a lady there who is going to help her wiff some eggsam or sumfink she says its a big test. And she doesn't want to leave me at home alone but she also doesn't want me to annoy her while she's having her help! So I get a nice chewy!!!!!


----------



## Guest

Mum says we can go :w00t: we need crickets for the giant pider :001_unsure: xxxxx


----------



## Guest

Hi Buddies! It's not very nice here again today. But at least I didn't get wet :skep:

Those mean vets Bumble!!! I hope you're ok :crying:

My mum says she's going to a ball tonight. Does that mean she's going to play with balls without me??? :001_huh: I hope she doesn't take my babble ball or my boing ball :skep:


----------



## Nicky10

I thought cricket was that thing where they hit ball with sticks and ran around how does the spider eat that?

I think going to ball means they get all dressed up and go and dance.


----------



## vicki.burns

That sounds like fun Kenzie, lots and lots of balls! Is the pider weally weally big Bumble?


----------



## Guest

I knew you'd know what a hooman ball was Buster :yesnod: I think hooman balls sound boring, I'd much rather play with my doggy balls!!!

I'm still a bit scared of your big pider bumble :001_unsure:


----------



## vicki.burns

http://www.petforums.co.uk/dog-photo-galleries/168197-lincoln-playing-field.html#post2511415

This was our play in the field the other day it was funn


----------



## Sandysmum

I hope I can get some more dentastix from [email protected], there's none left and they're my fave treat. Mum couldn't believe it cos she bought loads when they were on offer (?) and there's none left now.
What's your very fave treat?


----------



## Nicky10

They do sound boring I'd much rather have my babble ball.

Mum says she wants one of those big spiders :001_unsure:


----------



## Nicky10

jetsmum said:


> I hope I can get some more dentastix from [email protected], there's none left and they're my fave treat. Mum couldn't believe it cos she bought loads when they were on offer (?) and there's none left now.
> What's your very fave treat?


Cheese specially squeezy cheese :yesnod:


----------



## Guest

Now I've got something in my eye, what a day :frown2: 

The piders as big as my head :scared: I'm not sure how she eats a whole sport Buster, she's very strange.

That'll be soooo much fun Kenzie, why can't we all go? 

xxxxx


----------



## Nicky10

As big as your head


----------



## Guest

As big as my head, though that's still not really that big :blush: 

My favourtist is the croc chews I've sent to Kenzie but I like the snausages she got me :drool: xxxx


----------



## Nicky10

Your mum was saying those pictures were bigger than your real head


----------



## Guest

My poor mum just found out just how bad her vision is it isn't her fault though.


----------



## Guest

Nicky10 said:


> Your mum was saying those pictures were bigger than your real head


They were  I looked ooge  xxxxx


----------



## vicki.burns

My mummys not good at seeing either, when we go for walks at night time she can't work out what's infront of her, I fink she's funny!


----------



## Guest

vicki.burns said:


> My mummys not good at seeing either, when we go for walks at night time she can't work out what's infront of her, I fink she's funny!


My mum isn't happy with the news.


----------



## Carla-Jade

im tired! i just ranned allll round the garden so ive collapsed on me mums feetsies to relax!


----------



## vicki.burns

That is the best place to relax, my mummys like that cos you make them warm


----------



## Guest

My mum is like that too Lincoln, but she's too vain to wear glasses  Hoomans are stoopid. 

Was it fun Willow :w00t: xxxxx


----------



## vicki.burns

She got some glasses but she just don't wear them, her own fault really, she shouldn't complain


----------



## Guest

vicki.burns said:


> She got some glasses but she just don't wear them, her own fault really, she shouldn't complain


My mum doesn't either, she doesn't really have much time for hoomans constantly complaining about drivel :frown2: xxxx


----------



## Carla-Jade

Eroswoof said:


> My mum doesn't either, she doesn't really have much time for hoomans constantly complaining about drivel :frown2: xxxx


my mum knows someone like that. hoomans should be brave cos they gotta protect us!


----------



## Guest

My mum uses a long stick thing.


----------



## vicki.burns

The ones that help you work out where you're going?


----------



## Guest

vicki.burns said:


> The ones that help you work out where you're going?


Yeah and they have a roller thing that rolls on the floor hitting stuff so she knows they are there.


----------



## vicki.burns

Mummys auntie has one of those it folds up all small and goes in her bag


----------



## Guest

vicki.burns said:


> Mummys auntie has one of those it folds up all small and goes in her bag


Yes those mums folds up too. She was comeing out of the cafe with her aunty well because she was blurred out she nearly went into the kitchen. The staff were like wrong way have you had the aneasthetic drop by any chance.


----------



## Guest

Anyway, where's Kenzie goned  

Willow? Jet? Woody? xxxxxxx


----------



## Carla-Jade

im here!!! i be sleepy though in my bed


----------



## Guest

You can't sleep in the day! 

That's not the Bumble way  xxxx


----------



## Carla-Jade

haha yeah but i just havin a little snooze between messaging you guys. so tired after all the racing


----------



## Guest

I'm here Bumble, I just got a little buzzy with my hoof chew


----------



## Guest

Kenzie whats a hoof chew? Would I like it?  xxxxxx


----------



## Guest

I think you would Bumble, I LOVE them. Mum says it's the only thing that keeps me quiet for more than 10 minutes  I would chew my hoof for hours if mum let me. And they're a good size for me, not toooo big. Mum says they smell though 

Mum buys me these ones Bumble from petlanit ZiwiPeak Oral Healthcare Deer Hoof Other Dog Chews for Sale


----------



## Guest

:drool: They look nom. 

Oh, mum noticed this morning, I still have a baby toof  If it doesn't fall out I'll have to have a noperation :001_unsure: xxxxx


----------



## Carla-Jade

Eroswoof said:


> :drool: They look nom.
> 
> Oh, mum noticed this morning, I still have a baby toof  If it doesn't fall out I'll have to have a noperation :001_unsure: xxxxx


cuddles bumb. hope your toofs not hurty xxxx


----------



## vicki.burns

That's not good Bumble. I'm still waiting for my pointy ones to come out, I finks they're the only ones left!


----------



## Nicky10

I'm back buddies. We got stuck on the bus for aaaaaages but I did make friends with two mini hoomans in those seat things that are on wheels. Although one poked me in the eye  they didn't mean it though. I don't ever want to go on the bus again but mum says the car would have been much longer curity scare or something


----------



## Carla-Jade

you all ok bud?? hope so. i got kicked in the face a couple of wekes ago by a mini hooman in a weheely seat thing


----------



## Nicky10

Yeah I'm fine it didn't hurt too much. They're just like puppies you have to forgive them she didn't mean too


----------



## Sandysmum

My mums mean. She got me all xited about going to [email protected], and were do we end up? At the vet!! I don't mind the vet, he's nice and gives me treats, but she should have told me not tricked me. But it was ok in th end coz she bought me a big bag full of treats.


----------



## Carla-Jade

i love to go to the vets! theres a shop attahced so i get lots of goodies each time i go  the people there are lovely too

i been outside by myself with my piggies ear to bury :biggrin:


----------



## Nicky10

I don't like vets :frown2: they always stick needles in me


----------



## vicki.burns

I didn't go vets today

I went walkies to PAH then walkies back home, then little rest, then walkies to the field (big run in field) then walkies from field to Nanny Grandads then play in their garden with their woofer, Sassy she's a Jack Russell, I was the same size as her once but now I am big boy and we played and played then mummy shut me in a room with her and another lady who was helping her for her eggs-ham, some test fingy. And it was then that I founded out why we went PAH, to get CHEWIES!!!!! Only so I wouldn't annoy mummy but it was still good! And then we walkies back home again.

And now I'm sleepies!


----------



## Nicky10

Anywoof around? I actually had some of that osctrach tonight it was yummy I'll be eating it again but I refused to eat the crocodile. I've seen those things on tv I don't want to annoy them by eating one of their cousins


----------



## Guest

I'm here Buster! She had one of them ooge baffs again :mellow: I was so bored I felled asleep! ME  ! Felled asleep! :scared: :frown2: 

xxxx


----------



## Nicky10

You fell asleep Bumby?  You must have been very very bored


----------



## vicki.burns

I'm here but very sleepies felled asleep outside baffroom when daddy was in the shower now all sleepies on daddys lap!!!


----------



## Guest

I was, Buster :yesnod:


But not now :w00t:

*runs up and down squeaking toy* :w00t: Weeeeee!!!!

Let's play all night :w00t: Weeeeeeeeeeee!!!!!!!!!!!!

:w00t: xxxx


----------



## Nicky10

That sounds like fun *goes to hunt down babble ball* and mum can't complain all studying done and it shouldn't keep her up all night right?


----------



## vicki.burns

I wouldn't be able to play all night, even if I tried!


----------



## Guest

I've got my babbababbabal ball right here :w00t: You can borrow mine :yesnod:

Mum doesn't really mind me playing, in fact, I know she likes it, she says it's com-fort-ing and thats fine by me :w00t:

I can play allllll night and alllll day if you want to Lincoln :w00t: (just to add - I don't av no nasties in my food, it's just how us spitz come  ) xxxx


----------



## Guest

Mums ipad is being stoopid.


----------



## Nicky10

No I gots it *bats it around*. You sound like my whippet friend Bumby he never stops moving either


----------



## Carla-Jade

: you have another whippet friend thats not me?!


----------



## Guest

Guess who me and mum just saw who is unbanned.


----------



## Nicky10

Carla-Jade said:


> : you have another whippet friend thats not me?!


I do I hope you're not quite as insane as he is he never stops moving 



danielled said:


> Guess who me and mum just saw who is unbanned.


Who got unbanned Diesel?


----------



## Guest

Nicky10 said:


> I do I hope you're not quite as insane as he is he never stops moving
> 
> Who got unbanned Diesel?


Wimpers that guy mum saw with that album about attacking the server and the album is back.


----------



## Nicky10

hopefully they won't be that pathetic and get rid of the site again


----------



## Carla-Jade

Nicky10 said:


> I do I hope you're not quite as insane as he is he never stops moving


thats just like me! im manic!!


----------



## Guest

Nicky10 said:


> hopefully they won't be that pathetic and get rid of the site again


Mum was scared now I'm scared. Thought that had been sorted.


----------



## Nicky10

Oh well he is a lot of fun to play with I love chasies even if I can't quite catch him he's fast


----------



## Guest

I'm going to bed now buddies if Angel will let me.


----------



## Carla-Jade

oooh i love to chase!!


----------



## Guest

danielled said:


> Wimpers that guy mum saw with that album about attacking the server and the album is back.


I'm sure he can't get you in your DS so don't worry 



Carla-Jade said:


> oooh i love to chase!!


I'm off to bed soon Willow :Yawn:

Did Kenzie go?  xxxx


----------



## Carla-Jade

nigth nigth beautiful fuzzues. me too xxxx


----------



## Guest

Night, Willow! Tell your mum night (  )

Night other buddies, night Kenzie :001_wub:


xxxx


----------



## Guest

Eroswoof said:


> I'm sure he can't get you in your DS so don't worry
> 
> I'm off to bed soon Willow :Yawn:
> 
> Did Kenzie go?  xxxx


No not the dsi pf. The guy was talking about attacking the pf server.


----------



## Guest

Morning everywoof!! How's everyone?

xxxxxx


----------



## Guest

I'm happy that guys account got deleted. I'm scared though because mums going to that ghost place tonight.


----------



## Nicky10

Afternoon everywoof had a nice long walk this morning played with a Kenzie and a jack russell. Now mum's panicking because the uni site is down and she can't get some essay uploaded. You know what the jack russell was the puppy that stayed with us ages ago it was lovely to see her again


----------



## Guest

Hoomans are alllllways worrying about somefing :frown2: I've stoled a wooden spoon but I've hidden it and I'm not telling anyone where it is 

It's gility in an hour :w00t: Weeee!!!! 

Jack russles never want to play with me :crying: xxxxx


----------



## Nicky10

I know :frown2: but parently this is important or something. Have fun at gility I'm going on Monday. It was the jack russell puppy we had staying here ages ago because she got out of her house and lost. It was great seeing her again


----------



## Guest

Do you fink your mum could get some photos of you doing gility  that'd be sooo much fun :yesnod:

Would your Russel play with me? xxxxxx


----------



## Nicky10

She has to get a new camera and then she'll take them. I'll sure Molly would play with you but she plays really rough had to tell her off for biting me too hard once


----------



## Guest

Hi Buddies, hi Bumby :001_wub:

I'm a bit bored today :bored: Mum's all tired and says she has a sore head :001_huh: But the good news is she doesn't have to go to work for a hole week!!! :thumbup1:


----------



## Nicky10

You get a whole week with her? You're lucky. I've got to go to the fessional photo people tomorrow :001_unsure:


----------



## Guest

That'll be so much fun  

Did you see Kenzies mums fred? Soo many dogs just laze about all day  I don't know how they find the time! There's sooo much I have to do in a day. I have to bury things, dig them up, pick at my food, play with the cats, play with alllll my toys, play with mum, make sure granddad is okay, go for walks, play in the gardin, bark at life, lick random things. I never get chance to sit still :001_huh:

xxxx


----------



## Nicky10

I like sleeping all day. There's a lot to do of course zoomies, eating, play with my toys and mum, supervise mum carefully, go to work etc but sleeping is good too.


----------



## Guest

I don't know where you get the nergy Bumble :frown2:


----------



## Guest

Sleeping is for cats and small children  xxxxxx


----------



## Nicky10

Mum says it's cause you're a pomeranian and they're meant to be high energy. Then gain terriers are meant to be too I run around and around on walks though.


----------



## Guest

Mum says that too Kenzie :yesnod: She says she gets sauceted just watching me. 

I woked her up 4 times in the night, smacking her face cause I wanted stroking :thumbup1: xxxx


----------



## Nicky10

You got to let them sleep them get cranky if they don't sleep Bumby. Stroking is fun though and it makes hoomans feel better so the scientists said and it makes them love us more. :yesnod:


----------



## Guest

You're funny Bumble  Don't you know nite time is for sleeping and not patting? 

I sometimes lick mum's face in the night


----------



## Guest

I was bored though! She was sleep for nages, like, an hour at least  I'm really licky :yesnod: 

I wish you could groom me Kenzie 

xxxx


----------



## Nicky10

Hoomans have to sleep for hours and hours Bumby they get grumpy otherwise :frown2:. I like giving hoomans kisses too but mum complains when I lick her eyelids


----------



## Guest

Mum doesn't like it when I get my tongue up her nose  

I was just wondering, do you guys walk everywhere or trot? I never walk, do you fink it's cause my legs is small? 

xxxx


----------



## Guest

Mum hates it when I stick my tongue in her ear 

I think I walk normal but when I run mum says I look like a bunny rabbit


----------



## Nicky10

She doesn't like it when I lick her ears either . I walk or run


----------



## Guest

It's only really trot or run  Even just to the water fountain I trot  

xxxx


----------



## Guest

Right buddies, off to gility :w00t: 

Love you Kenzie :001_wub: xxxxxxx


----------



## Nicky10

Have fun Bumby


----------



## Guest

Stoopid mum  She forgotted it was bank oliday so no gility.

But! We went on one of the funnerest walks in ages :w00t: I played with all sorts of new friends, a staffie, a usky, a Russel, a Shitzu and all sorts AND there was a rabbit so I laid down and waited for him to come and play like Woof bunny does, and he just ranned away :001_huh:

xxxxxxx


----------



## Guest

WOW :w00t: Sounds like you had fun Bumble!!!


----------



## vicki.burns

Hi guys, sounds like everyone has had a good day so far, I went for a walkies on the canal and we're going back tomorrow for the canal festival.

I woked mummy up once in the night and daddy up twice Bumble, they weren't very impressed. I did need a wee though.

Kenzie, has your mummys sore 'ead gone now? Was it cos she wented to the ball and got it there? Was it good though?


----------



## Carla-Jade

i has had a busy day! mum just tooked a vivio of me barking at doggy on yv


----------



## vicki.burns

Did the woofer in the screen talk back to you Willow?


----------



## Carla-Jade

no the doggy just stood thete, why dodnt it want to plat? i followed behindvtv too!


----------



## vicki.burns

And he wasn't there?

I'm playing with my babble ball!!!


----------



## Guest

Ooooo babababble balls are sooo much fun Lincoln :w00t: xxxx


----------



## vicki.burns

I know!!!! I can't play with it much though cos there's all stuffs in the front room that they bought today for camping, loads of stuffs, new tent, chairs, beds, all sorts!

How are you Bumble?


----------



## Guest

Busy as always :yesnod: I've got catses to play with :yesnod:

How's you Lincoln? xxxxxx


----------



## Nicky10

Buddies I was tortured. I had to have a baff and then I got dried with that thing that gives out lots of heat :frown2:. I don't do baffs. But mum says I have to for this photo thing tomorrow.

And buddies there were these hooooooge lizards on the tv they looked really scary. They said they're all gone but how do they know 65 million years can't be that long can it?


----------



## Guest

Poor Buster :frown2: sorry about the baff. I have that heat thing too, I quite like it  

Giant lizards?! :yikes: :yikes: I'm not going out ever again :crying: xxxxxxx


----------



## vicki.burns

Was they called dinosauce Buster?

I'm ok Bumble lying down with daddy again, it is one of my most favourite fings. I fink they said they were going to take me on walkies after the futball.

It's always futball, futball, futball. ALWAYS!


----------



## Nicky10

It was awful mum gave me treats but that just doesn't make up for it :frown2:

Dey were really really huge they said they were like 10 times the size of nellyfants. I've met one of those that was hooooooge 10 of them . I think that's what they were called Lincoln


----------



## Guest

I'm not sure about these dinosauces :001_unsure: Not at all :frown2: xxxxxxxx


----------



## vicki.burns

They are proper big, all that is left of them now is smellytons and they are in mooseums.


----------



## Nicky10

But how do the hoomans know that? Surely they can't have gone away that long ago they were on the tv :skep:


----------



## vicki.burns

I fink the hoomans are cleverer than we think. If the dinosauces did go away long times ago then they shouldn't be on the tv but did the hoomans make somefink that looked like them to trick and scare all us woofers into finking that the dinosauces are still around?


----------



## Nicky10

Maybe like those hoomans on star trek that were in space. How did they do it though?


----------



## vicki.burns

I don't know... unless they flewed up to space and did the filming there?


----------



## Nicky10

I don't know :skep:. Mum says people have been in space but she says that it wasn't real. Dey even had a dog up these


----------



## Carla-Jade

BUMBY

my mum is asking for your mum- says something is wrong withh the pooter  she cant work out whats up with your mums pooter prob- will she tell her :thumbup1:


----------



## vicki.burns

We watched a fing on tv about that lots of people say that they never went there


----------



## Nicky10

No hoomans went into space she says that some hoomans fink they never went to the moon. She says they sent dogs up before they sent hoomans :frown2:


----------



## vicki.burns

But how would the woofers no how to get back to the space ship, I just had a weird dream


----------



## Nicky10

I fink they stayed in the space ships


----------



## vicki.burns

No walkies?!?!


----------



## Nicky10

No walkies :frown2:. Well the beagle on star trek went walkies sometimes.


----------



## Guest

I have no idea what you guys are talking about :huh:


----------



## vicki.burns

We was talking about all sorts of fings Kenzie, dinosauces, spaceships, hoomans going to the moon, woofers going to the moon, all sorts


----------



## Nicky10

We were talking about these giant scary lizard things Lincoln says they're called dinosauces. They were on the tv but the hoomans said they're all dead yet they have them on the tv :skep:

Den we were talking about the hoomans going into space pparently they've even stood on the moon


----------



## Guest

Has someting gone in your heads and made your brains go funny??? :skep:


----------



## Nicky10

No unless the tv has :skep:


----------



## Guest

You've all gone mad :skep: Have you had dognip :skep:

xxxxxx


----------



## Nicky10

I'm not mad  What's dognip?


----------



## woody10

Hi Pals... missing you all like mad, sorry I've not been on for a long time, I not ignoring you honestly, life has been very hectic for me lately - today was someones birthday and lots and lots of big and small people came to my house... I am exhausted.

My Mum is going in a big metal bird on Monday and my auntie is coming to live with me with her little person. So I fink for 4 days I won't be able to get on the pooter.

But just wanted to hi and bye till next time.... I won't forget you all - don't forget me. 

"I'll be back!"


----------



## Nicky10

Aww we'll miss you Woody . Have fun with your auntie and the little hooman


----------



## vicki.burns

No but dog-nip sounds good!!!


----------



## Nicky10

Doggie in space
Laika - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Dinosauce
Dinosaur - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Hooman on the moon
Neil Armstrong - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

See not mad :yesnod:


----------



## woody10

Nicky10 said:


> Aww we'll miss you Woody . Have fun with your auntie and the little hooman


Oh I will - thanks Buster. The little hooman wants to play with me all the time, which I love but I need to rest before she gets here.


----------



## Nicky10

Little hoomans are fun to play with until they poke you in the eye


----------



## Guest

:Yawn: Goodnight everywoof, Goodnight Bumble


----------



## vicki.burns

Night Kenzie


----------



## woody10

Nicky10 said:


> Little hoomans are fun to play with until they poke you in the eye


Lucikly she's quite good as she is medium sized hooman who takes me walkies, plays ball, runs round - but I can run faster and she makes me do tricks for my treats.


----------



## woody10

Night Night woofers... sweet dreams and have fun tomorrow !


----------



## vicki.burns

Night night


----------



## vicki.burns

Morning guys


----------



## Guest

Mum enjoyed that ghost hunt thing last night.


----------



## vicki.burns

Ghost hunting, that sounds scary, my mummy is studying and won't play with me at the moment, and daddy is still in bed


----------



## Guest

Morning guys, I just had my favourite 3 hooman puppies over. I was SUCH a good dog, I was really excited but didn't jump up on them once :aureola: just did zoomies around them. And then when they were sitting down doing their work with my mummy I just lay down quietly under the table, and then when they were finished I let them cuddle me even though they kind of squish me a bit


----------



## vicki.burns

That sounds like fun Kenzie, my mummy is not fun what so ever this morning but I am trying to be good cos I know she has to do her study


----------



## Nicky10

Morning buddies off to the fessional photo people soon :001_unsure:. How do I persuade mum to get in one with me? I'm just hoping I don't get distracted and do something silly

I help mum when she's studying Lincoln they need to take breaks throwing your ball is great for that :yesnod:. Little hoomans are a lot of fun to play with


----------



## vicki.burns

She is just being boring Buster so I'm pretending to be asleep on her lap now instead


----------



## Nicky10

I love sleeping on mum's lap but she says I'm too big so I lie against her side instead. Course if she has the laptop there I have to lie there looking really sad and sighing dramatically every so often until she moves it


----------



## vicki.burns

When is your foto shoot? Mummy wants me to have one of them, want one when I'm little boy and one when I'm big boy


----------



## Nicky10

It's at 12. She gets it for free cause the people she works for do ppointments for the studio or something


----------



## Guest

Oooo good luck Busty. Mum wants me to have fessional fotos too but she hasn't got enough of that paper money stuff at the moment.


----------



## Nicky10

Mum says it's really pensive she wouldn't be taking me if she wasn't getting it done for free. That paper money stuff just sounds silly to me


----------



## vicki.burns

That's good if it's free, my mummy will haff to pay lots for mine


----------



## Nicky10

She would have to pay lots normally  I don't see why it's just photos


----------



## Guest

And my mum takes so many fotos, I don't know why she wants fessional ones too :frown2: I think she should use her paper money stuff and buy me lots of treats instead :yesnod:


----------



## vicki.burns

I finks it's just cos they look nicer than the fotos our mummys would take, but the treats would be better Kenzie, you're right


----------



## Nicky10

I'm back buddies it was soooo much fun. I was chasing a ball and I got treats for doing tricks. Even got a few pictures of me cuddled up to mum if the man got a picture of when I gave her a kiss I want that one. I did get a bit scared when we went in it looked like a vets I started crying . But got a nice cuddle and some treats and it wasn't a vets at all. I even gave the photo guy a nice cuddle to say thank you. I was well behaved sort of... I didn't want to stay on the white bit all the balls and stuff weren't on there and I wouldn't do what mum said at first . So many smells I had to investigate


----------



## Guest

:yesnod: I knew you'd be good. I can keep my crinkly octopus now, phew 

Well done you  xxxxxxx


----------



## Nicky10

Yes I was really trying to be good I didn't want you to lose your octopus The guy made a mistake though he pulled a ball out of this box thing so I tried to break into the box to get another one . It was good fun though mum has to go pick one next week I hope she picks a nice one I want one of me and her. One thing I wouldn't do was stay lying down mum had to kind of hold me there


----------



## Guest

But it sounds so citing I can't blame you :w00t: I ope she gets one of both of you too but I know my mum wouldn't :frown2: She says she wouldn't want to mess the wall up :001_huh:

What else are you doing today Buster? xxxxxxx


----------



## Nicky10

I know she says she looked a mess cause she wasn't supposed to be in the pictures but I want one of me and her cuddled up together or me lying on my back in front of her.

I'm going out for a nice long walk later on but for now I think I might go have a nap :Yawn: it was so exciting and tiring.


----------



## Guest

Do you fink she could get two, a private one of you and her and then a biggggg one of you :w00t: xxxxx


----------



## Nicky10

Maybe that would be cool


----------



## Guest

:yesnod: It would be :w00t:

Where's Jet? Woody? KENZIE?! :w00t: xxxxxxx


----------



## Nicky10

I don't know where everyone else is


----------



## Guest

We could go and sniff for them.

Or leave a trail of cheese leading them to us  xxxxxxxx


----------



## Nicky10

Trail of cheese would work  would get me here anyway.

The guy thought I was old just cause I have a little grey around my muzzle I'm only 6


----------



## Guest

How dare they say that. No cheese for THEM  xxxxx


----------



## Nicky10

No I would give him some cheese he was nice apart from that. Although I was a bit nervous of him at first  all those lights and the flash and everything


----------



## Guest

Sorry buddy, I got all protective over you then  :blush: xxxx


----------



## Nicky10

Aww thank you . At least I'm not so blonde anymore I didn't like being so blonde


----------



## woody10

hiya woofers.... 

it's worked - I sniffed out your trail of cheese. :tongue_smilie:

I'm sooooo exhausted today after a hectic yesterday, but went for a nice walk this morning and then relaxed and just spent the past hour chewing on my Sunday bone.

Mum's busy putting things in cases - I never like it when she does that, as I no it means she is going away


----------



## Guest

She wont leave you for long Woody! I'm glad you had a nice walk :yesnod:

We knew the cheese would work  xxxxxx


----------



## Nicky10

Hi anywoof around? I er appear to have fallen asleep now mum is getting me to try some kangaroo you know that giant hopper thing. The ostrach wasn't that bad so I'll try it


----------



## Guest

I'm still here Buster. I was having my eyes baffed because they're sore today  xxxxx


----------



## Guest

Nicky10 said:


> Hi anywoof around? I er appear to have fallen asleep now mum is getting me to try some kangaroo you know that giant hopper thing. The ostrach wasn't that bad so I'll try it


I'm here Buster buddy.


----------



## Nicky10

I hope your eyes are better soon Bumby. What's wrong with them?

How are you and Angel doing today Diesel? Mum says her shepherd in Nintendogs is doing well even got to do agility competitions


----------



## Guest

Nicky10 said:


> I hope your eyes are better soon Bumby. What's wrong with them?
> 
> How are you and Angel doing today Diesel? Mum says her shepherd in Nintendogs is doing well even got to do agility competitions


Angel still won't do tricks at least Bailey the new Dalmatian knows sit.


----------



## Nicky10

He knows a few tricks sit, lie down, paw, spin, roll over. I wonder why Angel is so stubborn


----------



## Guest

They'll be fine buddy :yesnod: It's cause I've got quite long eyelashes and things  xxxxxx


----------



## Nicky10

hopefully they're better soon


----------



## Guest

Nicky10 said:


> He knows a few tricks sit, lie down, paw, spin, roll over. I wonder why Angel is so stubborn


I don't know but treats haven't even worked.


----------



## vicki.burns

Hi guys did I hear cheese.

I hope everyone is ok, I done loads today, sleepies, walkies on canal, pub, zoomies in the field. And home again!

How's everyone?


----------



## vicki.burns

And I made friends with my sister today, mummy daddy said that cos I have calmed down lots now I could see her.

Mummy made a video look



Ooooo and this is my zoomies in the field, I finks Kenzie and Bumble will like this one (Mummy not very good at the camera though)


----------



## vicki.burns

Everyone must be out on walkies or doing somefink, me and mummy just woked up!


----------



## Guest

I was helping mum with the weeding (not the type with the big dress, the garden type). 

Buddies, if your mum says don't touch the spiky weed then don't wait and do it when her backs turned :frown2: They really urt your nose :crying:

Lincoln!! Buddy :lol: You're sooooooo much fun :w00t: and you're so gentle with your sister! I'd love to chase you round and round! I didn't know you'd got lots of videos! Me and mum watcheded the one in the river too :001_smile: 

Kenzie  I didn't fink of you as being barky! I hope Jet's here today  xxxxx


----------



## Guest

I liked your videos Linc, specially your little white friend. Your leggies are really long!  My leggies are really short 

Hi Bumble :001_wub: Mum says I'm too barky sometimes :001_huh: But it's just because I hear people and want to go and play with them


----------



## Guest

Morning heart nose :001_wub: Are you as barky as me :w00t: xxxxxx


----------



## vicki.burns

I liked the water Bumble, I never used to but I kept going in there and I getting the sticks that daddy threwed for me. Until he threwed one too far and I brought back a different one instead!


----------



## Guest

I fink my fur would get so weigheded down I'd probably sink  xxxx


----------



## vicki.burns

It would be fun though! I fink we're going to be going back there today too!


----------



## Guest

I do sometimes go in the giant giant drinking bowl on the beach but only when it's really hot :yesnod:

A fly just tried to come in but I barked it back out :glare: xxxx


----------



## Sandysmum

Hiya everyone. it's been raining down here so I can't go on the fields coz it's all muddy. Doesn't bother me, I'd jump in it and roll over and over, but mum says no. Just coz I won't get in the baff. Do your hoomans let you roll in the mud?


----------



## Guest

Yey :w00t: Hi Jet buddy :w00t: she'd let me :yesnod: But I pick my way around mud  I don't really like getting messy  xxxx


----------



## Sandysmum

I think I'm just having a lazy day today.I'm so comfy I just don't want to moooooove any further than my paws can reach without stretching. I think hoomans call it a doovay day.


----------



## Guest

I want to go for a walk but mums left my lead at granddads and he's gone out for the day. We tried brians collar on me but it went right round my waist  xxxx


----------



## Guest

Who's Brian Bumble? :001_huh:

Mum was laughing at me coz everytime I walk past my babble ball I give it a nudge with my nose to make it make a noise


----------



## Sandysmum

Wearing a collar round your waist! That could start a whole knew fashun trend in dog ware. They could call it ' The Bumble look'


----------



## Guest

Brian is my big rottsmiler friend who lives over the road :yesnod: I don't fink we're quite the right size to wear each others clothes though  mum and brians dad just laughed at me  xxxxxx


----------



## Guest

Afternoon buddies.


----------



## Guest

Guess what buddies :w00t: Mum just gave me nardines in sunny oil for dinner :w00t: Boy oh boy was it yummy!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Guest

McKenzie said:


> Guess what buddies :w00t: Mum just gave me nardines in sunny oil for dinner :w00t: Boy oh boy was it yummy!!! :biggrin:


I don't get those on the nintendo dsi.


----------



## Carla-Jade

my mum wont let me close to the pooter  she says she gotta write lots of ummm stuff  so she has to work hard. im relegated to the sofa but i did enjoy the play i had outside before


----------



## vicki.burns

Hi guys, I just got back from walkies. My mummy would let me play in the mud Jet but we didn't see any mud today. Lots of litte hoomans in town and went to PAH and saw two springer spaniels and a black labdoor and lots of little barky woofers. Then to snailsburys so we could get food and then home again.


Oooh and I gotted a new collar


----------



## Guest

Nardines :drool: You've just reminded me, I didn't get my nardines on Friday  Do you like nardines Willow? Do you Lincoln?

:lol: my mum looked over at the screen and saw 'snailsburys' and burst out laffing  

She's still laughing and it was annoying me so I walked off :frown2: 

I can STILL hear her  xxxxx


----------



## vicki.burns

That's what it's called though Bumble just ignore her, she is being a silly hooman.

I never had nardines. I don't get much hooman food, I was treated to a sausage yesterday, that was nice


----------



## Carla-Jade

i never had nardines before. how does your hooman feed them to you- cooked or out of the tin cold?


----------



## Guest

I am doing, she laffs at the strangest fings :001_unsure: 

I don't get much hooman food either because my mums a cow :yesnod: (that's what people who don't eat meat are, we worked it out ages ago :yesnod: ) so if I get meat or the nardines then I get them bought speshul :glare: 

She gives me the ones out of the tin in olive or sunny oil, willow :drool: I'd never had them until Kenzie and Jet told me :drool: 

xxxx


----------



## Carla-Jade

oooh wow i gotta get my mum to get me those!! lovely, cheers giys! i dead exicted to try them!!


----------



## Guest

Nardines are maybe the yummiest food in the world :w00t: Sometimes I get them in oil and sometimes in mato saus. And Lilchards too :drool: Mum takes them out of the tin and mushes them up in my bowl.

I think my mum might be a cow too Bumble :001_unsure:


----------



## Carla-Jade

rightthats it! i gotta try these lilchards too!!


----------



## vicki.burns

But would they upset my tummy because I only normally get dry wainwright food from PAH


----------



## Carla-Jade

i usually have a lot of dry food too lincoln so i would hope its ok for me too. but i will as my mum to get it to see how i react. i bet its ok... i hope it is


----------



## Guest

I don't think so Lincoln, but maybe your mummy could just give you a tiny little bit :yesnod:


----------



## Guest

See how willow goes with them Lincoln and then if she's okay you should be :yesnod: Willows realllly delicet because she's a girl 

My mum becamed a cow when she was three, how can anyone go that long without nice stuff 

xxxx


----------



## Nicky10

Hi buddies sorry I haven't been on mum went to work and left the computer off and then came home with a new one that took aaaaaages to set up. I can't believe you guys don't get meat much  we're carnivores we're not meant to eat dry bits of kibble


----------



## vicki.burns

I don't fink my mummy would manage being a cow, she's cooking dinner now and it smells so good, so if she became a cow I would never smell that nice smell ever again.

Willow, you'll have to tell me what they're like, then I might ask mummy.

She was taking photos again and apparently because I was talking to you guys she needed to take a photo, look










What a stoopid mummy, all the time taking photos


----------



## Nicky10

Mum used to take them all the time I'm glad her camera is broken and then she takes me off to a fessional to do it . Yet point a camera at her and she runs I had to almost sit on her to get her to stay for the pictures yesterday


----------



## Guest

Nicky10 said:


> Mum used to take them all the time I'm glad her camera is broken and then she takes me off to a fessional to do it . Yet point a camera at her and she runs I had to almost sit on her to get her to stay for the pictures yesterday


Buster Angel actually learned a trick.


----------



## Nicky10

She did? Way to go Angel


----------



## vicki.burns

When do we get to see your fessional foto buster?


----------



## Guest

Nicky10 said:


> Mum used to take them all the time I'm glad her camera is broken and then she takes me off to a fessional to do it . Yet point a camera at her and she runs I had to almost sit on her to get her to stay for the pictures yesterday


Buster Angel actually learned a trick.


----------



## Nicky10

vicki.burns said:


> When do we get to see your fessional foto buster?


Mum hasta go pick one on Saturday I think you'll see it then


----------



## Guest

Not sure where I went then buddies  I didn't mean to vanish xxxxxx


----------



## Sandysmum

Hiya. So much for my lazy day. Mum decided to go and have a looksee if the fields were muddy and they weren't bad so we ended up staying even longer than usual. There were no other dogs on so I pretended I was king of the field and went round sniffing everything and claiming it all as mine:lol:


----------



## Guest

Good for you Jet :yesnod: I went for a baff with mum and I took my bone to keep me busy :001_smile:

Is your mum okay tonight Jet? My mum said I had to ask  xxxxxxxx


----------



## Sandysmum

We've been having lots of cuddles and that always makes her feel better, it makes me feel better too. Your mum's nice to ask so will you give her a big sloppy lick from me to say thanks.


----------



## Guest

:yesnod: done for you buddy. I don't want the rest of my food, do you want it? xxxx


----------



## Sandysmum

Oooh yes pleeze, mum says I've got ollow legs coz I'll eat anything that I don't have to chase after. It's not my fault, I just like my food.


----------



## Guest

You can have it all Jet :yesnod: I didn't feel like it today  xxxx


----------



## Sandysmum

What's up Bumby, don't you feel well?


----------



## Guest

I feel fine buddy :yesnod: some days I just don't eat very much at all  I'm just going to go for my last wee then I'll be back xxxx


----------



## Sandysmum

I like my food. I want to try everything I smell, but mum won't let me, coz she says that some things are bad for dogs and will make me ill. But sometimes it's hard when she has something that I can't even have a taste of, I'd like to try curry, ebabs and chilly,coz they smell yummy. But she says they'd give me tummy ache and a runny bum. So I resist the urge to sneak a bite, coz I trust her.
If it's something I can have a taste of, she usually gives me a bit. That's how we discovered I like nardines.


----------



## Guest

Back! Mums stuff is always boring :glare: And if she gives me stuffs to try then I normally spit them out :glare:

I don't like bread at all, I don't like margarine, I don't like butter, don't like mayonnaise, don't like most dog treats, don't like chikin, don't like beefs, don't like pork, don't like prawns, don't like digestive biscuits, don't like most dog food, don't like fruit, don't like most veg. Nope, I don't like nuffing :glare: xxxx


----------



## Sandysmum

WOW, that's a lot of not likes!
I don't get given stuff like butter, marge or mayonaise, coz mum don't eat them anyway.
But I like beefs, porks, chikin. I've never tried prawns. I don't get given whole biskits like digestif, just a taste. Mum lets me have a little taste of most things if I'm very good and wait payshuntly till she's finished. Idon't like raw karits, but I might try some cooked ones if they've got gravy on.
As for dog treats, well I've not founf one I don't like yet. Haha


----------



## Guest

Don't like gravys! I don't get a ole biscuit! Even if I liked them that'd take me about a week to eat  I just get offered little licks and tastes of fings but I never like them.

I love cheese though, raw carrits and the nardines, oh! And bacin :drool: but not ham :frown2:  Mum say's I'm really awkward  I'm not, am I Jet? :001_huh:

:Yawn: xxxx


----------



## Sandysmum

Bacon, oh woof yeah. How could I forget bacon, you should see the perfect sit and the best eyes of great pleading, that I do for bacon.:thumbup1:
I like ham too, but it's not as good as bacon.
I don't think it's being awkward, Bumby, you just know what you like and what you don't. Being awkward is if you just refuse to eat somthing you do like,just to have a sulk.


----------



## Guest

I knew I was right :yesnod: 

I've brought you up to bed with us Jet :w00t: like a proper sleep over :w00t:

I don't fink I'd be very good at sulking you have to sit still and be miserable and they're the two fings I hate mostest. 

My thingy has come for the hooge dog walk - I'm number 17,815  xxxx


----------



## Sandysmum

I do a great sulk! My best is to lie hanging over the arm of the sofa and just sigh a few times, that hardly ever fails.
What's this about a hooge dog walk, I fourt you was only little?


----------



## Guest

Me and mum are so used to each other now that we actually sigh at the same time and stuff :blush: 

You don't have to be a hooge dog to do it, at least, I ope not or they wont let me play  it's hooge because so many dogs take part that it's the world record holder for the most dogs  It's called the great norff dog walk :yesnod: Ooo I'm so cited :w00t: xxxx


----------



## Sandysmum

That sounds like fun, I hope you have a good time and meet loads of new friends. How many dogs do you think there'll be on the walk?


----------



## Guest

Apparuntly there's more every year and last year there was over 18,000. I didn't even know numbers went that high  I fink I'm going to try and get some sleep now buddy :Yawn: 

Good luck tomorrow  xxxxxxx


----------



## Sandysmum

I can't count past 5, but that sounds a lot
Mums gathering, so it looks as if we're off too.
Night Bumby, have good dreams.


----------



## Guest

Hey Buddies, do you know we're nearly at 100 pages and 1000 posts on this fred!!!  We do like to talk 

Me and mum went to the park today and I met so many doggies I can't even member them all :w00t: I jumped in the water too for the first time, but it was all cold not warm like the baff, so I quickly got out :blush: And a swon hisssed at me, I dunno why, I was just looking at it :001_huh:


----------



## Nicky10

We do like to talk . I had a nice walk along the river today it was fun . Swons are really grumpy Kenzie best to avoid them


----------



## Guest

Why are swons so unhappy? :frown2:

My mum ordered me a new bed today :thumbup1:


----------



## Nicky10

I don't know. Right talk to you in like 20 minutes got to go home now


----------



## Sandysmum

Hiya. I did sumfin norty at [email protected] today.Mum was talking to the lady at the desk and the lady was stroking me. Then she leaned back to get sumfin and I jumped up on the desk. It was fun, coz everybody started laffin. Mum went red,like a beetroot and turned her back on me. But I could see her shoulders shaking, coz she was trying so hard not to laff.


----------



## Nicky10

Lol well done Jet. Do you know who turned up at work today? The photo guy and he came over and stroked me.


----------



## Guest

Swons are miserable because they live in that cold water :yesnod: I'd have tected you Kenzie :001_wub:

Mums got food poisoning, she smells of sick  :frown2: Hoomans are disgusting 

xxx


----------



## Nicky10

I hope she's better soon. So buddies I have to meet mum's boyfriend tonight she says I'm a good judge of character cause someone I bit, he scared me jumped into the car in the dark I didn't mean to and it was just a scratch really, turned out to be a really bad person. So she wants me to meet this guy and see what I think of him. So should I be nice to him? Not sure I want to share mum with someone else


----------



## Guest

I remember that Buster :yesnod: It's cause you's so cleva :yesnod: I wouldn't share my mum, no way, she's mine :glare: I'd give him a good growling if I were you :yesnod: xxxxxx


----------



## Nicky10

I didn't really think he was a bad man he just scared me but I'm glad I bit him if he is :yesnod:. If he makes mum happy though I don't want her to be upset if I make him go away :001_unsure:


----------



## Guest

Sorry to hear your mummy's sick Bumbly  Give her kisses from me 

Your mum's got a boyfriend Buster? :001_unsure: I guess if he's a nice man that would be ok, so long as you can still sleep on the bed :yesnod:. I sure hope my mum doesn't get one of them though, I don't want to share her neither :skep:


----------



## Guest

:glare: I'm still suspishus of anyone getting close to my mum. You keep your eye on him Buster :skep: xxxxx


----------



## Nicky10

I don't sleep on the bed I sleep in my crate downstairs. Much better I think mum would just wake me up. I think if he's nice I might let him share her :001_unsure: but he'd better not hurt her he'll have me to deal with.


----------



## Guest

You don't want to be kissing her today Kenzie, not no way. Even I've been wary :001_unsure: Didn't your chews come today  Maybe they will tomorrow :w00t:

xxxxxxx


----------



## Nicky10

Bumby give her kisses from me when she's better she was really nice to my mum when the whole thing about the nasty man came out :thumbup1:


----------



## Guest

Nope they didn't come today Bumble :frown2: Maybe tomorrow :w00t:

Hmm maybe if you don't sleep on Bed it would be ok for your mum to have a boyfried Buster. But if he's mean then he'll have ALL of us to deal with :ihih:


----------



## Nicky10

I'll make sure to warn him of that :yesnod: and he'll have to deal with Leo. I'm scared of Leo he can hurt really bad when he bites


----------



## Guest

if he's mean then you could bring loads of those orange claw things home and hide them in the bed :w00t:

 I told my mum what you said about your kisses, and what your mum said. She was really surprised but super touched, Buster 


Kenzie, my mums just told everyone she doesn't believe your mum  somefing about a sofa?  

Does everyone know Jet's got to go to the vets on Fursday? Lets send him lots of big collective vibes :yesnod: xxxxxx


----------



## Nicky10

That's a good idea :devil: those things are really mean. I'll be keeping a very close eye on him :skep: no one's allowed to hurt mum.

Make sure you give her them she's really nice


----------



## Guest

Ooo good idea about those claw things Bumble! Make sure you do that if he's mean Busty 

Sorry you have to go to the vet Jet  I hope they're not going to stick a vaccinashun in you with a needle or up your nose :frown2:


----------



## Guest

Fanks Buster  

Jet's got to go for a hoperashun :crying: xxxxx


----------



## Nicky10

poor Jet vets are very very mean people. I have to go soon and gets shots for rabies which isn't even in this country mum says... But I need them to go away with her so I don't have to stay in a tiny kennel for 6 months when we get back and I could never do that


----------



## Guest

I don't know what a hoperashun is but I don't like the sound of it :crying: But Jet's really cleva and brave and strong so I think he'll be ok :yesnod:

Those shots don't sound good either Busty :frown2: Mum says when we go to noo zeelind I have to stay in a little kennel for 10 days  But she says she'll come and visit me every day and then I'll get to go to my new home and we'll go to the beach every day :yesnod:


----------



## Guest

Shots aren't fun at all are they :frown2:

Oh Kenzie :crying: I keep forgetting you're going away  xxxx


----------



## Nicky10

Jet will be ok I hope :001_unsure:. Is that where they cut you open?

At least they're not up my nose . 10 days isn't very long I don't think... I'm sure 6 months is a really really long time though


----------



## Nicky10

Well I guess he's ok but I fear I've been manipulated he brought naturemenu treats. I love naturemenus treats


----------



## Sandysmum

Hi guys, so you heard the news then. I'm not looking forward to the hoperation at all. But the vet says it has to be done and mum trusts the vet to know what's best.
Yes Buster A hoperation is where they cut you open. They have to do that coz there's a lump where it shouldn't be. So just to make certain it's not going to make me very ill, they're going to take it out.


----------



## Nicky10

Oh no  I hope you'll be better soon Jet and they make sure you don't get sick


----------



## Guest

I don't want you to be cutted Jet :crying: I hope you get fixed real quick.

Your mums boyfriend must be ok if he gave you them little snausages Buster. Maybe my mum should get a boyfriend too - I wouldn't mind if I got snausages :biggrin:


----------



## Nicky10

I think mum told him to :skep: I'm still keeping a close eye on him


----------



## Guest

Good idea Buster :sneaky2:


----------



## Nicky10

I can't trust mum to just anyone :frown2: has to pass me first


----------



## Sandysmum

No one's ever going to get between me and my mum. Team Jet for ever:thumbup1:


----------



## Nicky10

I don't want to share mum with anyone part from Leo and my new sister I guess but he seems to make her happy :001_unsure: and he did bring treats


----------



## Guest

Oh dear  I've got a lump too  Off to the vets we go :001_unsure: xxxxx


----------



## Nicky10

don't you get sick too Bumby. What is with all these lumps suddenly


----------



## Guest

Why do you have a lump Bumble???


----------



## Nicky10

Anywoof around? Mum's on the fone thingy to see can I get on the metal bird and go on the camping trip with you Bumby . That would be really cool if I could I even manage an hour in the hold for that


----------



## vicki.burns

Hi guys, I hope everyone's ok, I don't fink there is anyone here though!


----------



## Guest

They've shaved arf of me :crying: I feel so stoopid 

And I've got snitches :crying: But don't worry buddies - I's FINE :w00t:

xxxxxx


----------



## Guest

http://www.petforums.co.uk/general-chat/169334-jetsmum.html#post2527044

:w00t: xxxxxx


----------



## Nicky10

You're ok then Bumby? I was really worried about you and Jet :001_unsure: I don't like the sound of these noperations one bit :frown2:.

Mean metal bird people said the bird didn't have the right place for me to go in. I could lie at mum's feet it's only an hour


----------



## Carla-Jade

sorry buddies mums having problesm at the moment so i dont get on here much


----------



## Nicky10

Is your mum ok?


----------



## Guest

I'm okay buddies :yesnod: But look  

Kenzie will never want me now :crying: xxxx


----------



## Nicky10

That's good  and I'm sure Kenzie will love you even a bit bald :yesnod:


----------



## vicki.burns

Oh Bumble, the hairs will growed back soon and you will be all handsome and fluffedy again, I hope your Mummy is ok too and will be able to get some sleep tonight


----------



## Sandysmum

I'm soooo glad you're well Bumby, that's brill news. Don't worry 'bout Kenzie, she loves you too much to let a little bit of missing fur get in the way of true love.


----------



## Nicky10

You're ok too Jet right? :001_unsure:

I have to go to the vets tomorrow and get vaccinations and it's going to take weeks before I get my pictures :mad5:. But mum's gonna get 3 so I hope she gets one of me and her


----------



## Sandysmum

I'm fine thanks Buster, nuffins hurting or anything, just got this stupid lump that has to come out.
I'm glad Bumby's ok. I think all he's worried about is what Kenzie will think of his bald patch haha.
I hope you're ok at the vets tomorrow and the vaxinayshuns don't hurt. Do you get extra speshul treats when the you go to the vet?


----------



## Guest

:blush: fanks Jet :blush:

:Yawn: xxxxxxxx


----------



## Nicky10

They're so I can go to Croatia with mum next year and not end up in a tiny kennel for 6 months when I come back. I do get really yummy treats when I go and the vet is nice when he's not sticking things in me needles or that thing that takes your temperature . You know they don't do that to hoomans? They put it in their mouths why can't they do that for us?


----------



## Sandysmum

I think in my case, it's coz I'd probly eat it!!


----------



## Nicky10

Yes but surely there has to be a better way than sticking it there . It's so barrassing


----------



## Guest

:Yawn: Goodnight everywoof  xxxxx


----------



## Nicky10

Goodnight Bumby I'm off to bed too almost asleep on the sofa


----------



## Sandysmum

Night guys, it's time for bed. See you tomorrow.


----------



## Guest

Night shiny buddy. Mums decided to stay up for a bit and stare at me with tht gooey look they do  But I'm going to sleep :yesnod: 

xxxxxxx


----------



## Guest

Morning everywoof! 

*lick* xxxxxxx


----------



## Nicky10

Afternoon I went to the vets this morning . I was a good boy although I may have peed on the table a little bit . Now hanging out at work with my new friend Sammy he's a newfie puppy . Even fluffier than you are Bumby but lots bigger. Just teaching him how to train a hooman


----------



## Guest

Hi Sammy buddy! I know a newife, you're lots of fun, boy oh boy do you like swimming :yesnod: Buster knows everyfing, he'll teach you what to do :yesnod:

Hope it wasn't too bad for you Buster buddy, what's happening to us all at the moment :001_huh: xxxxxxxx


----------



## Nicky10

He's only ickle so he hasn't been swimming yet but mum says they save hoomans when they're drowning he is a lot of fun

It was just for the pet passport thingy so I can go away next year


----------



## Guest

So there's another thing to add to our list of fings hoomans can't do without us :frown2:


Did you decide where you were going Buster, I fink you told me but I've forgotted 

Kenzie hasn't been on today, do you fink she's avoiding me because of my fur :001_unsure: xxxxx


----------



## Nicky10

We're going to Croatia :yesnod: not sure where that is but mum says it's nice. I'm sure Kenzie isn't avoiding you she'll love you no matter how little fur you have.

There is a chocolate cake just beside me and mum says I can't have any . It smells so good and she's allowed some it's not fair


----------



## Guest

Oh yes, I remember now, Croatia is the place that's like knitting :yesnod: so it'll be nice and warm there :yesnod: 

I'm not keen on choklit, thought I've only tried dog choklit. 

I ope Jet's okay tomorrow xxxxx


----------



## Nicky10

What's knitting? Mum says it will be warm which is really good. Hooman choklit is yummy I want some of that cake it looks really nice


----------



## Sandysmum

Hi guys. Glad it was ok at the vet Buster, did they stick nedles in you. If they did then I hope you got a nice treat after.
Oh Bumby, you can be so silly smetimes. Kenzie won't care if you've got a little bald spot. She's not that fickle. You and her are very speshul together. A bit of missing fur can't spoil what you've got.


----------



## Guest

It's hooman magik  They wave these sticks together and it makes things  I only know cause someone stayed with mum and was getting this string all knotted so I undid it for her and she got really cross  Mum didn't she thought it was really funny  xxxxxx


----------



## Nicky10

That sounds really weird but I guess it's ok as long as they don't try to make me wear any of it. You were only helping her why did she get cross?


----------



## Nicky10

jetsmum said:


> Hi guys. Glad it was ok at the vet Buster, did they stick nedles in you. If they did then I hope you got a nice treat after.
> Oh Bumby, you can be so silly smetimes. Kenzie won't care if you've got a little bald spot. She's not that fickle. You and her are very speshul together. A bit of missing fur can't spoil what you've got.


Yes  at least it wasn't up my nose. I got treats but I would love some choklit cake as a reward for being so good. And they stuck the temperature thing in me


----------



## Guest

Don't know buddy :frown2: Mum doesn't talk to her anymore, I never liked her anyway :skep: I barked at her constantly, I wanted her to go :glare:

Hi Jet! Oooo I ope you're right xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Nicky10

Your mum says you bark constantly anyway


----------



## Guest

She says what?! 

Well what rot! I just had a drink and I wasn't barking then!

xxxxx


----------



## Nicky10

She says you bark all the time and you're very loud.


----------



## Guest

Not me Buster, not at all, I'm as quiet as the next pom :yesnod: xxxxxxx


----------



## Nicky10

I've met poms they aren't quiet 

You know I think I could get up on the table and get some of that cake without anyone noticing. It can't be that bad for you hoomans eat it all the time


----------



## Guest

Well....maybe not THAT quiet 

 don't do it Buster! You have to trust your mum :001_smile: xxxxxx


----------



## Nicky10

But it smells soooo good


----------



## Sandysmum

Listen to Bumby. Your mum knows best. Even I won't eat choklit coz it's bad for dogs and you could end up back at the vet with the fermomiter up your bum

I'm ok thanks Bumby. Not looking forward to tomorrow, but hey, it'll soon be over and I'll get spoilt rotten for a few days.


----------



## Guest

You've got to overcome the power of your nose Buster :yesnod:

I wonder where Woody's got to  xxxxxxxx


----------



## Nicky10

My nose is always getting me in trouble . I'll try not to take it but it's so tempting


----------



## Guest

We're all here for you Jet :yesnod: Both of us will have a shaved bit - everyone will want one 

Good choice Buster :yesnod: xxxxxx


----------



## Sandysmum

Yeah, we could start a new fashun. Coz you had it first, it should be called The Bumble look.


----------



## Guest

Fanks Jet  

We'll send it to dogs today magazine :w00t: xxxxx


----------



## Sandysmum

Of course, then we'll be famous and every dog will want The Bumble look. We might even be on the telly box


----------



## Guest

Oops, we've said a fousand fings now :blush: Maybe I AM noisy after all 

Guess what! Kenzie doesn't mind my bald bit, she just couldn't get on the pooter! xxxx


----------



## Sandysmum

Told you she wouldn't mind.
I can only count to 5, so is a fousand much more than 5, Bumby?


----------



## Nicky10

Starting a style trend sounds cool but I'm not getting anymore of my fur shaved off :frown2:


----------



## Guest

It's loads more than 5 Jet  

Sorry I vanished then, buddies, I had to go for a quick emergency wash  It's not easy being this furry  xxxxx


----------



## Guest

Hey buddies I'm back  Mum went to Londin and I couldn't open the pooter lid by myself 

Silly Bumble, I can't believe you thort I wouldn't love you any more 

Bumble's chews camed today and so did my new bed - it's like Crissmiss!!! :thumbup1:


----------



## Guest

I should never have doubted you Kenzie 

But I'm sooooo glad you's back :w00t: can we sees you in your new bed? xxxxx


----------



## Guest

Here's me in my new bed  Mum still putted my blankey and my pink cow in there for me


----------



## Guest

Oooo I'm upsided down!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Guest

Silly Kenzie :lol: How did you get up there  xxxxxx


----------



## Guest

Now I'm right way up


----------



## Guest

Kenzie you's so clever how you spin about like that! I fought I could spin but not like you do  xxxxxxx


----------



## Guest

I didn't really spin like that Bumble  It was just the pooter being tricky


----------



## Nicky10

Good to have you back Kenzie . I'm meant to have gility tonite but mum says cause of the vaccunations I can't go . I wanna go to gility


----------



## Guest

I fink it's cause you're A mazing :001_wub:

I can't go to gility either Buster  xxxxx


----------



## Nicky10

It's just not fair is it? Mum says she wants to keep an eye on me make sure there's no problem but I feel perfectly fine. She worries far too much :frown2:


----------



## Guest

It's not fair at all :frown2: She's even tried to keep me still in the house  I'm not having that nonsense xxxx


----------



## Nicky10

Keep you still? She would have to chain you down or something


----------



## Guest

If she could catch me  xxxxxxx


----------



## Nicky10

Hehe I can run faster than mum she could never catch me


----------



## Guest

I know! We should all have a race :w00t:

I fink Willow would win though xxxx


----------



## Nicky10

Willow would win whippets are fast


----------



## Guest

Woo, sorry woofers, I wented to Tesco (they let me go in  ) and then we did some ousework and then we changed the bed and allll sorts 

xxxxxx


----------



## Nicky10

Mum was studying and needed on the pooter and den she's posting pictures of me again


----------



## Guest

Are they your posh pictures Buster :w00t: Mum just saw one of you ignoring your mum and she fought it was really funny :glare: You've got a big smug smile on your face :yesnod: xxxxxx


----------



## Nicky10

No I don't get those for a few weeks  I don't know why. Well if she will keep pointing that thing at me I will ignore her


----------



## Guest

It's so funny, you look so proud of yourself  xxxxxx


----------



## Nicky10

I think she just took the picture at the right time lol she does that occasionally...


----------



## Bex190

Hi guys, dis is Alfie Alphonso.

I haven't posted here before but I thought I'd better warn you about something very scary I saw today.

I was walking down the pavement with mummy and Otto and I saw a big cat sat next to a door staring at me. I barked and lurched at it (I am a Lurcher after all!) but it didn't move, it just kept staring at me!

Mummy said it was something called a stone cat. I don't know what they are but I think we should all be on the look out for them, I checked every door after that just in case. I have to protect my brother and mummy you know!


----------



## Guest

Hi Alfie buddy! I'm Bumble :yesnod:

A STONE cat?!  Thanks for the warning  Was it hooge?! Good on you for protecting them buddy :yesnod:

xxxx


----------



## Nicky10

Hi Alfie welcome to the gang. Stone cats sound scary  thanks for the warning I'll keep a close eye out for them. Have to make sure we keep our hoomans safe after all


----------



## Bex190

Thanks for the welcome!

It was about the size of 2 normal cats and black with red eyes. Definitely a guard cat of some kind. I bet the other cats were inside plotting against us doggies!


----------



## Nicky10

The size of two cats and had red eyes  clearly some kind of demon cat. I'll be keeping a very close eye out for them


----------



## Sandysmum

Hi Alfie, thanks for the warning bout stone cats. I think they sound like something out of a norror film. Maybe they come to life at night and prowl around looking for food


----------



## Bex190

I'd better not let Otto read this, he wont sleep for a week if he realises how much danger we're in. Silly boy didn't even react at the time!


----------



## Nicky10

Is Otto your brother? Silly doggie not noticing you have to be alert keeping an eye out for danger to the hoomans. Mum calls me nosy but I'm not nosy just like keeping an eye on people around us


----------



## Bex190

Yes he's my brother and he's ever so silly. He was too busy tangling mummy's legs up in his lead to notice the demon cat.

At least now I've got my friends on the look out the burden is shared.


----------



## Nicky10

Yes we'll keep an eye for these demon cats :eek6: can't have them taking over the world that's our job


----------



## Guest

Ooooo I don't like the sound of those demon cats :crying:


----------



## Bex190

Don't worry, we'll be safe so long as we all stick together.


----------



## Nicky10

I'll have to warn all my doggie friends just in case.


----------



## Sandysmum

Well I'm off to bed in a bit guys, so just popped on to say night to you all.
Got to be up bright and early to get to the vet. Any one want to trade places with me, I'll give you nardines?


----------



## Guest

Morning Kenzie :001_wub:

Morning everywoof, morning Alfie!

Boy, I hope Jets okay  xxxxxx


----------



## Guest

Morning Bumble :001_wub: Morning everywoof.

I ope Jet's ok too 

Mum gotted me a new toy from snailburys today, it's a oringe squeeky space hoppery thing and boy oh boy is it fun!


----------



## Guest

That does sound fun! Snailsburys always makes my mum laugh 

Do you fink I'd like one of those? Does it squeak :w00t: xxxxxxx


----------



## Guest

It squeaks LOTS and it's got sticky up long ears so it's easy to throw around


----------



## Guest

I fink I might make mum go and get me one  would you mind if we had the same? 

Do you still like your crocdial? xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Guest

I'd love if you had the same one Bumble  Mine looks like this but mum said there were big ones and little ones so she got me a little one and it's just the right size Retro Space Hopper by Good Boy | Pets at Home

I love my crocdial, mum only let me chew half of it last night in case it gave me a funny tummy but it didn't so I eated the other half this morning :yesnod:


----------



## Guest

They're really gentle on your tummy :yesnod: and they's good for your teef mum says.

Boy oh boy, that looks brilliant :w00t: She's got to get me one after the nother day. Taking me for a hoperashun  xxxxxx


----------



## Guest

I think you deserve it after having all your fur cut off!


----------



## Guest

Ooooo, Jet's here :w00t:

Are you okay buddy? :crying: xxxxxxx


----------



## Sandysmum

Hi Guys,I'm back. I'm fine, just sleepy. My bald patch doesn't show up too much.
filppin woof, Buster, you weren't kidding about that thermoniter. Not only ouchies but sooooo undigyfied.
I just have to remember not to scratch my snitches, that's going to be hard coz I like a good scratch.
You all better now Bumby?


----------



## Carla-Jade

im sitting on mums feet while my sister is on her back 

i still cant get to the compooter to message you all


----------



## Guest

I gots one Kenzie  It's ace :yesnod:

Do they know what your lump was Jet buddy? xxxxxx


----------



## Nicky10

Hi buddies. Sorry I couldn't come on mum was at work and I can't work out the new pooter . So what have you all been up to? I was out for a little walk earlier but it's sooooo warm I've been sleeping most of the day


----------



## Guest

I gotted a new toy that Kenzie told me about  xxxxx


----------



## Nicky10

I saw that is it fun?


----------



## Guest

It's ace :w00t: It's the squeakiest thing I've got  I fink you should all get one :yesnod: xxxxxxx


----------



## Nicky10

I'm not sure I don't really like things that squeak but I like things that make strange noises like da babble ball or mr duckie before mum shut him up :blink:. It sounds like fun though


----------



## Carla-Jade

been able to get on here at last. so for the important stuff. how is my beautiful jet? i hear bumble deserves some hugs & love too (not as much as you though jet :001_wub


----------



## Guest

:lol: You make me laugh, Buster  

Maybe it's not the toy for you then cause, WOW is it squeaky! And bouncy :w00t: 

Fanks for my hugs Willow  xxxxx


----------



## Carla-Jade

your welcome lovely little buddy xxx


----------



## Nicky10

I like bouncy things :yesnod: yes just not squeaky things really. Anybody else really really hot? It's annoying


----------



## Guest

You've got to get one of these space oppers Willow :w00t: Kenzie ALWAYS knows the bestest toys :yesnod: :001_wub: xxxxxxxx


----------



## Guest

I'm so glad you like it Bumble :yesnod: I've been sleeping with mine this afternoon


----------



## Sandysmum

Hi Willow, long time no woof!
Nah Bumby, they send it away for a test and when it comes back then they're going to phone mum I think. 
Dog, I'm fed up. They've told mum I can't go up and down stairs, so she won't let me go upstairs. I can only go out on the lead.I can't jump up on the bed, or the settee. Bored already.


----------



## Nicky10

Mum's gonna go pick the pictures tomoro I hope she gets one of both of us. And we get to spend all weekend together :smile:


----------



## Guest

How will you get to bed then Jet  

I'm so hot Buster, I've got the scary icebergs in my water :001_unsure: 

I haven't been to sleep yet, you know what I'm like, but I'll sleep with it tonight :yesnod: I like how I can carry it with it's orns.

We've got Buster who knows about everything, Kenzie who's the best at toy knowledge, we do pretty well between us :001_smile: xxxxxxx


----------



## Nicky10

Didn't icebergs sink that big ship thingy that me and mum went to the whole museum thing about? Why are they in your water? :001_unsure: I don't fink I know everything


----------



## Sandysmum

I missed you muchly Willow, I'm so glad your back.:001_wub:
I think mum going to sleep on the couch with me tonight,she does fuss. I'm sure I'd be ok going upstairs.
I can't stop licking my paw where they shaved it to stick a stinky needle in.


----------



## Guest

I fink you do Buster 

They make my water really cold but they bang about in the fountain :scared: 

I don't mind the heat too much, I might get a frozen frube :drool: xxxxx


----------



## Nicky10

I wonder can I get some ice cream off mum? That would cool me down


----------



## Guest

I fort she might, Jet. They're so fussy aren't they :frown2: 

Ooo or I could have some Kenzie flavoured icecream couldn't I :w00t: That's a good idea Buster.

OOOO! I jut thought! It's friday! Nardine day :drool: xxxx


----------



## Nicky10

Nardines are icky. I'm having goat much yummier


----------



## Guest

:yikes: You can't eat a goat Buster :crying: he'll butt you :yikes: xxxx


----------



## Nicky10

It's deaded so it can't butt me I hope :001_unsure:


----------



## Guest

I thort goats were those scary things that walk through walls  I don't think you want to eat one of them Buster! :blink:


----------



## Nicky10

No those are ghosts :yesnod: they're the fake dead hooman things


----------



## Guest

It better not get you Buster  

I'm going to go to the paff by the beach mum says, but I can't go on it because of the sand getting in my stitches  Stoopid stitches xxxxx


----------



## Nicky10

Beaches are fun I love the beach. Not too fond of the water or orange claws though :frown2:. 

You know what are even scary than ghosts? There was this thing on tv and it had these hoomans that were deaded and they came back to life and they were scary . They were trying to eat brains and kill all da other hoomans. We have to keep an eye out for dem if they're on the tv they must be real


----------



## Guest

There was WHAT?! :yikes: :yikes: They best not go near Kenzie 

This beach has got rabbits everywhere :w00t:

I'm not putting this space opper down, not never again xxxxx


----------



## Nicky10

Don't think they were after doggies just hoomans but they were scary and they scared mum I had to go give her cuddles.

Rabbits are fun to chase unless it's Leo of course but mum always stops me


----------



## Sandysmum

I think they're called Zombles Buster, I've seen them on the telly box. Yeah we have to watch out for them too. 
We really have a lot to watch out for so we can protect our hoomans.


----------



## Nicky10

We really do but they're useless without us . We even have to save them from da water and snow or so Sammy says he's a newfie they were bred to pull drowning hoomans out of the water


----------



## Guest

I fink the zombles live on wimbledon common, so they're not near us.

Does anyone want to come on my walk? :w00t: These rabbits wont play  I sat down for them to come and say hello but they just ranned off :crying:

I don't fink I'd be too good at pulling hoomans out  xxxxxx


----------



## Nicky10

No they're big big dogs Bumby my neighbour Albert is meant to save hoomans from the snow and he's hooooooge :blink:. 

That would be awesome Bumby it's a shame the rabbits wouldn't play with you


----------



## Sandysmum

I'd come for a walk with you Bumby, but I can only stay the pavement for a few days, just in case anything gets in my snitches. Sigh, I'm BORED already. I don't like snitches


----------



## Guest

I fink I've made Kenzie poorly :crying: xxxxxxxx


----------



## Nicky10

What's wrong with Kenzie?  Why is everywoof getting sick


----------



## Sandysmum

Aww no, what's wrong with kenzie then?


----------



## Guest

I fink the crocdial has made her bum runny :crying:

Look at this :glare: Cartoon Pomeranian Hoody from Zazzle.com I'm not going out with her if she wears that xxxxx


----------



## Guest

Mum took me out to see my norsey friends and my bottom started running  And mum said maybe it was one of the crocdial chews Bumble sent in my presunt  But I'm ok, I've just got a silly tummy


----------



## Nicky10

Norseys are fun but they're hoooooooge as well though Albert's almost that big too. I hope you're better soon Kenzie I would never eat crocodile I've seen those on tv they're scary I wouldn't want to annoy them by eating one

I wouldn't go out with her if she was wearing that either Bumby.


----------



## Guest

I fink one of the norses is in love with me  She follows me along the fence and keeps trying to kiss me 

Mums are so nbarrissing


----------



## Nicky10

Don't let Bumby hear that 

They are sooo embarrassing it's ridiculous the baby voice is just stupid


----------



## Guest

You can't blame her Kenzie :001_wub: I'd do the same if I was an norse 

xxxx


----------



## Sandysmum

I hope you feel better soon Kenzie and you bum stops running.
Mums made me up a bed on the floor, she took a doovay off the bed and laid it down next to the settee. It's really comfy, I'm going to sleep here for at least one night.But I don't mind coz mum's sleeping on the settee, so we're still together.


----------



## Guest

Just off for my rubbish lead walk on the pavement  wont be long buddies.

I'm taking my space opper cause I don't want to leave it  xxxxx


----------



## Nicky10

Doovays are comfy but sleeping bags are so much better


----------



## Guest

Boy oh boy it's fun :w00t: xxxxxx


----------



## Nicky10

That does look fun.


----------



## Sandysmum

Yeah, it does look like fun! Did you know it's nearly as big as your head!!!!


----------



## Guest

Mine's actly the same Bumble


----------



## Sandysmum

Don't it pop like a bloon, coz it looks a bit like one?


----------



## Guest

Buddies :yikes: :yikes: Guess what we sawed on our walk :yikes: :yikes: xxxxx


----------



## Guest

What did you sawed Bumble??? :blink:


----------



## Guest

A NAKE :yikes: mum said he was a hadder :crying: He crossed the paff right in front of us  xxxxxx


----------



## Guest

A NAKE!!!!     

It didn't bite you or your mummy did it Bumble??? :crying:

I've never seen a real live nake before :blink:


----------



## Guest

It didn't, I was on my lead cause of my snitches. Good job too  he'd of fought I was a rabbit :001_unsure: 

The edgehog bit my mum though :glare: she says he can go once it's rained. xxxxx


----------



## Guest

Oh no, I ope your mum doesn't need snitches too!!! 

I can't wait for my speshul walk tomorrow, I wonder what doggies I'll meet


----------



## Guest

I ope you don't meet a pom :crying: ooo you'll have so much fun :w00t: are you taking your space opper :w00t:

xxxxxx


----------



## Sandysmum

Wow Bumby a real live nake, was you scared. I've seen them on the telly box and they're hooge.Lucky you were on your lead 
Why did the edgehog bite your mum,that was real mean of it, coz she's only trying to help it.


----------



## Guest

I jumped back :scared: It was so quick, and it didn't have ANY paws  

I fink the edgehog is feeling better  xxxxxxxx


----------



## Guest

I've got to go back to the vet in the morning :crying: xxxxxxx


----------



## Nicky10

Hi buddies I know it's really late/early but I fell sleep bout 10 and woke up and can't get back to sleep. Snakes sound scary but mum says there's none here apart from peoples pets and those are all in cages so I fink I'm safe. Hope the vet isn't too mean


----------



## Guest

Buster buddy! You're up crazy late  xxxxx


----------



## Nicky10

I know  but I was asleep for a long time so I can't sleep now mum's up too


----------



## Guest

:yesnod: Hoomans will do that :glare: I've got to go to the stoopid vets at 9.

I'm glad you haven't got any nakes Buster xxxxxxx


----------



## Nicky10

I hope the vets are nice to you. You don't have to have your temperature taken do you? 

Mum says some guy drove dem all out :yesnod: I went to a big party about him a while ago. Hoomans really mustn't like nakes if they throw parties for the guy that got rid of dem


----------



## Guest

That must be why he's here then  You can have him back, I dint like him :001_unsure: 

Oh I ope not Buster, I hate it when they do that xxxxxxx


----------



## Nicky10

I don't want him back I've seen dem on tv they look really creepy and dey can kill you by biting you or squeezing you.

I hate it too da hoomans have it in their mouths us dey put it in there :blink:


----------



## Guest

Good morning everywoof!

I ope the vets isn't too bad Bumble :glare:

I'm off for my speshul walking class now :w00t: And I've already played with my friend Dotty today! :w00t: 

See you later doggies!!!


----------



## Cloud&JaysMum

erro everyboggys

sorry I not been on since I got back from my holidays, mum wouldn't let me 

I hope you are all well and been having lotza fun 

I had a great holiday, I chased chickens and run through the woods wiv my mate, but it was great to see my mum and dad again when they got back.

Don't know whats wrong wiv mum but she has been taking me EVERYWHERE wiv her, bit odd really we used to go some places but not everywhere, she even send me to granddads house when she went to the tooth vetz and hunting for hooman food. She sayz though that I have got to stay at home on my own soon though and she left me for along time yesterday, although she sayz it was not even an hour........ What's an hour??? I barked and barked and mum sayz that that made her sad and that I mustn't bark lotz ... I don't know why I like barking 

Anyway we are staying at home today, mum sayz she has to get that noisy sucking thing out and she has put that spinning thing on in the kitchen, thatz noisy too :

Hope you have a lovely and cool day


----------



## vicki.burns

Hi guys, just wanted to show my face. Mummy has bee really bisi lately and even she hasn't been on here I think that we will be on here at the beginning of next week but just want to let everyone know that I am ok, we just been bisi. Hope everyone else is ok?

Linc x


----------



## Guest

Wooo! So many buddies today :w00t: Hi everywoof! 

Wow, chasing chikins sounds so much fun! I hope your mum is feeling a bit better buddy 

Hi Lincoln! 

How was your speshul walk Kenzie :w00t: xxxxxxxx


----------



## vicki.burns

Hi Bumble, mummy keeps talking about cutting my plums off :blink: has your mummy done that to you?


----------



## Guest

My speshul walk was fun Bumble, I got to walk with my labdoor friend from last time, and there was a labdoodle too but he was a bit mental so he didn't get to meet me 

Mum's a bit mad with me today coz I keep barking at everyfing. I don't mean to, I'm just keeping her safe  And now there's a funny smell in here....


----------



## Cloud&JaysMum

Eroswoof said:


> Wooo! So many buddies today :w00t: Hi everywoof!
> 
> Wow, chasing chikins sounds so much fun! I hope your mum is feeling a bit better buddy
> 
> Hi Lincoln!
> 
> How was your speshul walk Kenzie :w00t: xxxxxxxx


Fanks, mum is bit better, she still has leeky eyes occasionally but not like she did....... she sed she has bought my sister home to rest now but I didn't see her all I seed was a box wiv some flowers on it :blink::blink:

I hope you are having a good day and you not too hot.

Hey Lincoln 

My mum sayz I gotta get off here now as she needs to get bizi again with the sucky thing ????? :


----------



## Guest

That's a oover :yesnod: they're so noisy :frown2: My cat sister came home like that 

I have, Lincoln, it's not the best place mums tooked me :001_unsure:

That's okay Kenzie, I say bark as much as you want and worry about it tomorrow :yesnod:

Would you like some of my nardines, I can't eat them all :001_wub: xxxx


----------



## Sandysmum

I'll have your nardines Bumby, I'm starving here. I don't know what wrong with mum, she's being so mean. She's giving me strange food but there's not enuff for a dog like me with a big apitite,and I'm shure she's tryin to poison me coz it tastes funny. She wouldn't let me go upstairs last night and made me sleep on the floor, and she's tried to keep me off the couch all day. Just when I'm not feeling so good, it's not right.
Anyway I jumpeded on the couch when she wasn't looking and I don't think she was best pleased. Maybe she doesn't love me any more and is going to send me back to that rescoo place.:cryin::cryin:


----------



## Cloud&JaysMum

mmmm not sure I likes nardines :blink:

You say its a oover .... yeah I fink I heard her say that word. Well whatever its called mum says its too hot to do anymore, fankfully 

I am feeling rather hot today we have all the windows and back door open and there is a nice breeze, pity though my bed is outside drying  The small person that lives here too is doing sumfink called potti raining ???? Somefink to do wiv weeing and pooing in a small pot, (why he can't just wee and poo outside I don't know  ) anyway the small person had an accident on MY bed :nono::nono::nono: I was not very appy !! Mum sayz it was an accident and she wasn't cross wiv the small person but she didnt do that silly dance she does when he wee's in that small pot :crazy::crazy::crazy:

Lincoln I had it done 11 years ago, I did feel sorry for myself but believe me it didn't stop me aving a girlfriend :tongue_smilie:


----------



## Guest

She'd never ever send you back Jet, it must be somefing else :yesnod: Maybe the heat has gone to her head 

 She let a little person wee in your bed?! A little pot?! Hoomans are crazy :crazy: 

It was really hot here yesterday but it's not too bad today xxxxx


----------



## Nicky10

Hi everywoof. Sorry mum went to choose my pictures from the fessional place and turned the pooter off. She says I look really good in them but I'm goona have to wait a few weeks to get them . But at least she got one of both of us


----------



## Marley boy

Hi everyone its been sooooooo long since i have been allowed on here how is everyone? I very confused at the moment mummy keeps getting boxes of stuff from the postman but nothing seems to be for me  Its all for the cats, cat food, cat litter, cat cat toys, new bowls and new collars ALL FOR THE CATS  Mummy says its for the new arrival????? Apparently your mum is getting a new arrival soon aswell Bumby????? im not sure about this :glare:


----------



## Nicky10

Bumby's mummy is getting a new baby cat you poor doggies having those things in your house. Why is she buying all of that for a cat and none for you  that just isn't fair


----------



## Marley boy

well that would explain the new cat in mummys signiture picture. I like my cat friends but they are hard work when they first come :glare: I am going to get my mum to buy me a juicy bone and hide it from the cats they are always steeling my stuff. Hey i found the best hiding place to keep all my stuff, down the back of the sofa


----------



## Nicky10

Under the sofa is better :yesnod: plus you can train your hoomans to fetch it for you. It's good mental stimulation for them working out first what you want and then physical exercise of getting it out.

Mum says she wants one same as Bumby's mum is getting. I don't want to share my mum with a cat


----------



## Guest

Marley :w00t: *spins* We've missed you!!

I finks I'm getting a cat just like yours! All big and fluffy and white 

Ooo I'm glad your mums got one of both of you Buster :yesnod: xxxxx


----------



## Nicky10

It was when I kissed her the photo guy got a nice shot of that and she said she had to pick it :smile:. There's two of just me as well


----------



## Guest

jetsmum said:


> I'll have your nardines Bumby, I'm starving here. I don't know what wrong with mum, she's being so mean. She's giving me strange food but there's not enuff for a dog like me with a big apitite,and I'm shure she's tryin to poison me coz it tastes funny. She wouldn't let me go upstairs last night and made me sleep on the floor, and she's tried to keep me off the couch all day. Just when I'm not feeling so good, it's not right.
> Anyway I jumpeded on the couch when she wasn't looking and I don't think she was best pleased. Maybe she doesn't love me any more and is going to send me back to that rescoo place.:cryin::cryin:


She won't send you back. It is only til you are fully recovered she is doing as the vet thing instructed. My mum is a dog walker at that rescue place you came from.


----------



## Nicky10

She won't send you back to the rescoo place Jet it's only mean hoomans do that and your mum is really nice


----------



## Sandysmum

Thanks both of you, I was getting a bit worried.


----------



## Guest

:Yawn: I actually slept in the day  xxxxxxxx


----------



## Nicky10

:blink: Ok who are you and what have you done with Bumby?


----------



## Guest

Well, my mum felled asleep, I ran round with my space opper, but I couldn't get on the pooter because she was asleep right in front of it :glare: xxxxxx


----------



## Nicky10

They are very inconsiderate like that aren't they. I couldn't come on cause mum was watching some silly thing about a crazy man that travels around space.


----------



## Guest

I'm back home now. It's sooo much warmer here than at granddads  xxxxxxxx


----------



## Cloud&JaysMum

erro ..... just thought I would pop on and say nighty nights all ..... I have had a lovely walk and I have a belly full of food, I have had my medicine and ate my toothbrush and now I am ready for my bed


----------



## Guest

Night buddy! Have lovely dreams of chasing chikins 

Bumb
xxxx


----------



## Guest

I've been sleeping alllllll day  I was so tired after my speshul walk :blush:


----------



## Guest

But you DO love your speshul walk, heart nose  do you fink I could come one day :w00t: xxxxxxx


----------



## Nicky10

Did you enjoy your speshul walk Kenzie? It's actually gotten colder here now  so we went for a little walk but I'm so tired. I want the sun to go away now it's that that's causing all this heat


----------



## Guest

I'd love it if we could go on walks together Bumble, that would be REALLY speshul! :001_wub:


----------



## Guest

:crying: My mum stood on my tail :crying: xxxxxxx


----------



## Sandysmum

Was she walking in her sleep?


----------



## Guest

:scared: Are you ok Bumble? :crying:

It's not tooooo hot here yet. But I'm still waiting for my new summer narness to come coz I'm a bit hot under my leece narness.


----------



## Guest

I spose, I'm not impressed though :glare: My tail is really small but it's so airy that it flops everywhere when I'm laid down and she didn't look where she put her big stoopid paws, so when I got up to move the air was stucked under her foot. 

I cried and cried cause I knew that would make her cry, and it did :glare: I love her, but she shouldn't be able to get away with it :glare: And I got picked up and squeezed and kissed all over and some treats and all sorts. 

I licked her leaky eyes though, I'm very magnanimous :001_smile: xxxxx


----------



## Nicky10

Are you ok Bumby? Mum stands on my paw sometimes they're so clumsy


----------



## Sandysmum

Nice one, haha.If you're thinking like that Bumby, you must be better. We have to keep them on their toes don't we? They don't mind coz they know we love them just as much as they love us.


----------



## Guest

I'm fine Buster :yesnod: She pulled two airs out though, and I need them airs at the minute, I need all the airs I can get. I don't get my paws stood on too much cause they're realllyyy weeny, it's just sometimes my air gets everywhere  (but don't tell mum that - I insist she's cruel :glare: ) She did it on porpoise :glare: 

I feel lots better Jet :yesnod: You'll feel loads better soon now buddy  xxxxxxxx


----------



## Guest

I won guilty today. Angel jumped on me then.


----------



## Nicky10

Good you're ok. It's important to make them feel guilty :yesnod:. I find yelping really loudly and then sulking works well.

Well done for winning the gility Diesel


----------



## Guest

I'm glad you're ok Bumble apart from your airs  Hoomans are so cumsy :frown2:


----------



## Nicky10

It's cause they insist on only walking on two paws I fink.


----------



## Guest

Nicky10 said:


> Good you're ok. It's important to make them feel guilty :yesnod:. I find yelping really loudly and then sulking works well.
> 
> Well done for winning the gility Diesel


I like gility. Angel stop it.


----------



## Guest

Fanks buddies :glare: I'm not too good at sulking really, I'm too cheerful :w00t: But at the time, boy oh boy did I tell her, I made her cry :yesnod: 

I know Kenzie, it's cause their paws are so hooge, and have you seen their weird little claws at the end :blink: I don't like that at all xxxxx


----------



## Guest

Mums watching a tv about HOOOOOOGE NAKES!!!! :scared: :scared: :scared:


----------



## Nicky10

Gility is fun. Sorry your little sister is such a menace


----------



## Nicky10

Eroswoof said:


> Fanks buddies :glare: I'm not too good at sulking really, I'm too cheerful :w00t: But at the time, boy oh boy did I tell her, I made her cry :yesnod:
> 
> I know Kenzie, it's cause their paws are so hooge, and have you seen their weird little claws at the end :blink: I don't like that at all xxxxx


You have to let dem know they did something wrong sounds like you did it rite


----------



## Guest

Nicky10 said:


> Gility is fun. Sorry your little sister is such a menace


I can go off sisters you know. she just made me yelp.


----------



## Nicky10

I'll be getting a little sister soon I hope she's not that annoying :001_unsure:. She'll be much bigger than me can't have her jumping on me


----------



## Guest

Morning everywoof! Morning gorgeous white heart nose :001_wub: Dog oh dog do I feel better today :w00t: xxxxx


----------



## Sandysmum

Glad your feeling better Bumby, I feel better too. how's your snitches, mine are itchy but I can't get at them. I want my proper bed, this is comfy enuff, but I don't do floors. Are you back in your bed yet? Bet your mums fussing over you like mine is.


----------



## LyndaDanny

Afternoon doggies! Hope yous don't mind me sneaking on here, cos I's a ratty. But my stooopid mummy just got my ickle fingers trapped in the carrycase lid. Oh man did she screetch when it happened! I didn't, cos I is a big brave ratboy. But I got lots an lots of belly kisses afterwards.....
Loves and squeaks from Mink De Ville xx


----------



## alan g a

Woof woof. MEOOOOOOOOOW!!!!!!!!


----------



## Guest

Hi Mink, I'm Kenzie. I don't think we've ever had a ratty on here :blink: We did have a kitty cat but I'm not sure where he disappeared to :glare:

I hope your fingers are ok  And I hope you don't mind but I sometimes chase ratties  I don't mean to scare them, I only want to play :blush:


----------



## Nicky10

Ratties are welcome it's not just for doggies any non-hoomans are welcome :yesnod:. I hope your fingers are ok hoomans seem to injure us a lot without meaning too

I was out on a nice long walk this morning it's not very warm here today. I was playing with a doggie just like you Kenzie


----------



## LyndaDanny

I likes doggies. I's a big brave boy, not like my wussy brothers.I like to try and nip their noses. Sometimes mum's best friend brings one of her doggies to visit us. He snorts a lot and looks a bit like a gremlin. And I am nearly as big as he is. Mum says he is a French Bulldog. But we all think he looks more like that ET thing we saw on the big moving picture box thing that is near our cage...


----------



## Guest

Wow! A rat :w00t: I don't know where the puss went neither 

My snitches are real itchy, Jet. 

Mum put coke in the freezer and it sploded :glare: I'm back in bed, Jet :yesnod: 

xxxxx


----------



## Nicky10

LyndaDanny said:


> I likes doggies. I's a big brave boy, not like my wussy brothers.I like to try and nip their noses. Sometimes mum's best friend brings one of her doggies to visit us. He snorts a lot and looks a bit like a gremlin. And I am nearly as big as he is. Mum says he is a French Bulldog. But we all think he looks more like that ET thing we saw on the big moving picture box thing that is near our cage...


Some doggies do look very strange not met one of those before though. I fink I saw ET once it's one of those thingys that came from space



Eroswoof said:


> Wow! A rat :w00t: I don't know where the puss went neither
> 
> My snitches are real itchy, Jet.
> 
> Mum put coke in the freezer and it sploded :glare: I'm back in bed, Jet :yesnod:
> 
> xxxxx


Mum's done that too  coke is the icky brown stuff right?


----------



## LyndaDanny

Mum says us ratties aren't allowed coke, cos we can't burb, and it will make our lickle fuzzy tummies explode


----------



## Guest

That's it Buster, she just flapped around in a panic for ages :frown2: xxxxx


----------



## Guest

When will you get rid of those snitches Jet and Bumble???

A Bullsdog? I ain't never seen one of them :blink:

Mum drinks that icky brown stuff too but today she's got fansta which is oringe like my crocdial chew


----------



## Nicky10

Would make you explode?  I've stolen some before I hope it doesn't do that to doggies 

Mum has that icky coke I don't know what's wrong with water why doesn't she drink that


----------



## Guest

:yikes: You can't splode yikes: That'd be awful :crying:

Have you got your crocdial again Kenz :w00t: I wonder where mine is :drool: xxxxxx


----------



## Sandysmum

My snitches comes out in 10 days from fryday when they went in. Got to go for a check up tomorrow though.Hope that means treats
Yours should come out before mine I think Bumby?


----------



## Nicky10

I'm getting some crocodile for dinner I wonder what it tastes like.


----------



## Guest

They come out on wesday :w00t: I can't wait! I want my furs back :glare: xxxx


----------



## Nicky10

I'm sure it will grow back quickly and you won't be bald forever


----------



## Guest

It best do  I was meant to go to a show soon, I don't fink I can enter now  xxxx


----------



## Nicky10

You're going to be a show dog? I'm sure it will all grow back soon


----------



## Sandysmum

I just wan't mine back coz I'm cold without it.
You going to be a star then Bumby abd win lots of prizes and make your mum real prouderer than she is. Naw she couldn't be any prouderer than she already is, she's already maximum plus.


----------



## Guest

:drool: Guess what! I just got ice cream :drool: 

I can't be a proper show dog cause I'm missing bits :blush: plus it's boring, even worse than bedience :Yawn: xxxxx


----------



## Nicky10

Ice cream's yummy. Showing looks boring I'd much rather do gility. 

Buddies how do you work those little boxes that make the tv work? I can't watch this tv show anymore I've been watching it all day I'm getting so bored of it


----------



## Cloud&JaysMum

erro everywoofs (and squeeekkss)

ope you all doing good today. Sorry you stitchies are itchies  Bin a long time I don't rememba what it was like.

I hav had a lazi day. Mum took me for a speshal walk this morning, I had a run off then lead ... well it was more a fast trot, my bones aren't as good as they used to be.... I still had lots of fun sniffing !!

I hoping those hooman will eat soon as that means I gets me anaver walk ..... will see if I can get Mum to go to fields again


----------



## Sandysmum

My mum's done somat real silly. She put my dried food in my water bowl, so I had to drink it all before I got to my food.AND she put something nasty in my snausage. I think she might be going a bit doolally


----------



## Guest

fanks Jet. 

You have to stand on the buttons Buster :yesnod: It's really easy, my favouritist button to stand on is the one that makes it go realllllyyy loud :glare: especially if mum falls asleep because it makes her jump.

They'll stop itching soon buddy, don't you worry about us :001_smile: Ooo fields are fun xxxxxx


----------



## Nicky10

Stand on the buttons got it thanks. I can't take any more of this tv show I don't understand why mum has been watching it all day :glare:. It's so silly


----------



## Guest

They're called tablits, Jet. They're ORRID. Just spit them back out :yesnod: xxxx


----------



## Nicky10

Mum says tablits make you better if you're sick. I don't know if I believe her though they taste so icky


----------



## Sandysmum

Are tablits bad then, I know there orrid, but mum wouldn't give them if they would do me any arm would she, even if she's going doolally.


----------



## Guest

They're good for you apparently, but that doesn't wash with me :glare: 

Have you seen what the stoopid woman did this morning with the rats : xxxx


----------



## Nicky10

Your mum is completely hopeless Bumby :frown2:. How do you manage to keep her safe? My mum is bad enough yours sounds so much worse


----------



## Guest

I know :frown2: She's a nightmare. I could have told her it wasn't real, but did she ask me? Nope  xxxxxx


----------



## Nicky10

She was panicking and hiding you from a toy soooooooo silly :glare:. Hoomans why on earth did our ancestors have to pick this species to be their pets?


----------



## Guest

No idea buddy, just no idea, I sometimes fink I might rehome her :frown2: xxxxxx


----------



## Nicky10

I can only guess they realised how useless they would be without us plus they have all the yummy food :yesnod: only reason to keep them around really. I can't make cheeseburgers.

You can't rehome her that isn't very nice.


----------



## Guest

Do they have rescoos for hoomans? That might be worth looking into for mine


----------



## Guest

Maybe just some training classes for her then, we can't carry on as we are  xxxxxx


----------



## Nicky10

Training classes are clearly needed for her own safety. You know mum says clicker training works on all animals maybe it works on hoomans too. Your paws are small enough to work one I think


----------



## Guest

That's such a good idea Buster  I'll get one next time I'm out :yesnod: xxxxx


----------



## Nicky10

They sell them in pet shops. I have a link somewhere that tells you how to clicker train them but it's mostly showing how to get them to train you right.


----------



## Guest

I'm no bother! HER on the other hand  xxxxx


----------



## Nicky10

I know they need so much training and they call us high maintenance pets :


----------



## Guest

I know  If she'd just used her nose then she'd have been able to tell anyway.

And they say WE'RE colour bling?! It was plurple! xxxxxx


----------



## Nicky10

I've never seen a purple rat before have you? Such silly creatures. Mum says they've just found out that without us they'd still be in small families hunting for their food wouldn't even have cows or nuffink. Well I could have told her that


----------



## Guest

Never :frown2: 

Can you imagine her hunting for food  She'd be dead within a few weeks :lol: xxxx


----------



## Nicky10

I know : so would mine. Our ancestors had to have known how useless they are and they needed our help.


----------



## Cloud&JaysMum

hey all I bin for my walk and we didn't get to go to the fields coz mum sayz it was going to rain and the grasses was very high there   ... she sayz maybe tomorrow .... my walk was still good though I found lotz of citing smells and everyfink.

I don't like tablits they make me cough .... my medicine is all runny and mum always makes a speshal dish of bread soaked in yummy gravy with my medicine on after our evenin walk ..... I really like that its yummy  

My grandma and pops says there is no hope at all for my mum she is past raining or anyfink ..... if I tried clicker with her she would probably burst into song finking it was a toon I was playin   ... and my Mum sayz my dad is a lost cause too .... I been looking for the cause for him but I fink it lost it down the sofa, I tried to get it out for him but he told me off for scratchin the sofa   I was only tryin to elp.


----------



## Nicky10

I fink all the hoomans are beyond help : but we can try. Why did they tell you off for trying to help?


----------



## Cloud&JaysMum

my dad don't like me on the sofa but when he not there mum lets me on for a cuddle


----------



## Nicky10

Mum lets me on the sofa all the time it's so much comfier than a pillow


----------



## Cloud&JaysMum

my mum annoys my dad though coz when he comes home she sits on the floor wiv me


----------



## Guest

:lol: You're funny :001_smile:

I don't likes bread :frown2: And I HATES tablits Yuck xxxxx


----------



## Nicky10

Bread's yummy tablets are sooo icky though.

Sounds like your mum has the right idea choosing to sit with you :smile:


----------



## Cloud&JaysMum

yesss I loves havin snuggles wiv my mum she so warm and snuggly ..... anyways (yyyyaaawwwwwnnnnn) I am very tieds so I am going to go upstairs to my bed.... my mums sayz she is tired too and is going to have a earlish night.

Happy dreams all ...... I gonna be snifing and running in that field again in my sleeps I hope


----------



## Nicky10

Snuggles with mum are the best :yesnod:. Goodnight have nice dreams


----------



## Sandysmum

Grrrrr went for a walk down the lane by the side of the fields and there were some dogs I knew playing and having fun, but I couldn't join in. I can't go in the long grass till my snitches come out in case they get fected. Dog knows how I'm going to manage not snooping in the long grass for 7 whole days.


----------



## vicki.burns

Hi guys, sorry you are probably talking about somefink else at the moment but I just membered to ask if Willow had tried the nardines yet??


----------



## Guest

Night buddy 

I don't fink so yet Lincoln. How's your day been? 

You'll be able to play in the grass soon Jet and it'll be even more fun :w00t: xxxxx


----------



## woody10

Hi all my wooffy friends, Bumpy, Kenzie, Jet, Buster, Diesel, Lincoln, Willow and all I met before - it's bin so long since I were here. 

My Mum went one of those metal birds and I stayed with my auntie and her little one. I did have so much fun but they don't let me use the pooter 

I've missed you all and it seems that a lot has been going on

Hallo to all of you that I have not met and Ratty. My mum says you are similar to my "toy" mousey it squeeks as well. I love him.... but she says you are real, maybe I wuld love you too. I no some doggies kill rats but I don't kill anyfink - I just like to chase.

Bumpy why you got shaved? I don't want any of my fluff cut off  

and Jet wot happened to you? 10 days is a long time to not be able to go walkies in the field and run with friends, I am sorry for you. 

Since my mum got back she has been sick and sleeping most the time - just getting up for my 2 walkies but she promised tomorrow I wuld see my pal, Merlin -so eggcited....

This is going to be a quick hallo as she is nagging me to log off - she wants to go to sleep - AGAIN 

but hopefully over the next few days I will be back on track and catch up with you all.


----------



## vicki.burns

My day has been good Bumble, hope yours was good? Hi Woody.

I had my Daddy all day today, Mummy was at work but me and Daddy went over the field and played and played and he let me run round the whole field without my lead!!!!


----------



## woody10

vicki.burns said:


> My day has been good Bumble, hope yours was good? Hi Woody.
> 
> I had my Daddy all day today, Mummy was at work but me and Daddy went over the field and played and played and he let me run round the whole field without my lead!!!!


Hi Lincoln

sounds like you had a gud day. Here the sky was crying for my evening walk so I got very wet


----------



## Guest

Woody *wag* where've you beaned? 

Woo Lincoln, you're so fast you could have gone round a million times! xxxxx


----------



## woody10

Eroswoof said:


> Woody *wag* where've you beaned?


Missed u!
I was at my aunties and she don't let me use the pooter  but I had gud fun with her lickle one, she made me very tired and she gave me load more goodies than my Mum lets me have....


----------



## woody10

night night...


----------



## vicki.burns

Night Woody


----------



## Guest

Night Woody! Sweet dreams xxxxxx


----------



## Nicky10

Buddies do you know what mum just told me? Auntie Maggie's coming home soon :w00t:. I wuv Auntie Maggie and she keeps going away to this uni place and I don't get to see her for aaaaaaages. I fink mum misses her too she is her little sister after all


----------



## Guest

And you know what that means, Buster :w00t: MORE VIDEOS OF YOU :w00t: xxxxxx


----------



## Nicky10

Yes it does we'll actually have a proper camera :w00t:. Mum needs to buy one her's just doesn't work right but she bought a new pooter instead and then the photos. Might even be able to get some of me doing gility.


----------



## vicki.burns

My mum did video of me the other day Buster, she told me to do stuff and gived me food for doing it, so I just did it for the food!


----------



## Nicky10

That's what mum did last time. Well hooman actors get paid don't they and that paper stuff is no good to us so treats work much better :yesnod:


----------



## vicki.burns

Have you seen what that paper stuff is used for though Buster I see my mum giving it to people in Pets at Home before we takes new things home from there. I fink you can give the paper to the people at Pets at Home and they will give you lots of nice fings. So fink of all the nice fings we could get for ourselves if we had lots of the paper stuffs!! I would get ten thousand hundred tennis balls.


----------



## Nicky10

It does get treats and food and toys but I don't fink they take it from doggies just hoomans . But if we got more then the hoomans could take it and get us more nice stuff


----------



## Guest

Oops, back buddies. Mum was playing a game  xxxxxx


----------



## Nicky10

I hate when dey do that. Now we have the new pooter mum can play that sims thing again and she's on it for aaaaages so I can't come on


----------



## Guest

*Hello?*
You haven't writted much of late,
It really makes me sad. Reading all your poems makes this little dog so glad.
I wonder if you've gone off me, maybe cause I'm bald, 
I really really hope not, it's bad enough being cold.
Maybe on your speshul walk there's someone new for you,
If there is I wont be cross, cause they must love you too.
But don't forget your little friend who thinks of you every day,
I really loves you Kenzie and it'll never go away

:crying: xxxxx​


----------



## Guest

Where's everywoof gone? xxxxx


----------



## Sandysmum

Hi Bumby are you still up? Anyone?


----------



## Guest

I'm here Jet :yesnod: How you feeling buddy? xxxx


----------



## Sandysmum

Bored. I want to go and play on the fields, it's not the same just walking on the pavement. 
I read about your mum and the rat, that was funny. My mum does funny things too. this evenin she made a cuppa and put juice in it stead of milk. I told you doolally's what she is.


----------



## Guest

Not at all is it  It's all scratchy and rubbish to dig. You can't put juice in tea  What was she finking?

Mum just grated some cheese and she dropped bits so I got it up for her :yesnod:

My snitches are all bruised :crying: xxxxxx


----------



## Sandysmum

Aww how'd you manage that then?


----------



## Guest

Mum says it just happens sometimes  

I don't fink Kenzie loves me no more, Jet :crying: xxxxxx


----------



## Sandysmum

Don't be daft. You and Kenzie are just right for each other. What makes you think that she don't luff you no more.


----------



## Guest

I fink she's met someone else on her speshul walks :crying:

Ohh I don't know, maybe I'm just feeling self conshush at the minute. I don't know whether I'm on my nose or my tail, lately xxxxxx


----------



## Sandysmum

I fink you're worrying too much bout your bald spot, I don't fink Kenzie bothers about that. She's not got someone else, maybe she just can't get to the pooter, it's not always easy!


----------



## Guest

Your probubbly right Jet :001_smile:

Do you like being stroked on your ead? I can never decide. Some times I do, like now, but other times it really annoys me.

The edgehog goes tomorrow, I fink mum will miss him  xxxxxx


----------



## Sandysmum

I'm sure I'm right, you two will always luff each other.
I looooove being stroked on the head, I could sit for hours and hours, I just get all relaxed and gooey.
Your mum's nice to rescoo edgehogs, but I bet she won't miss the fleas!


----------



## Guest

Maybe it's cause my ead is small that it annoys me sometimes 

These snitches are SO itchy 

She's given the edgehog these funny meal worm things :001_unsure: they look awful xxxxx


----------



## Sandysmum

My snitches are too, everytime I try and get a sneaky scratch I get 'the look' from mum, which makes me stop.
I don't know what meal worms are, are they eaten in a meal,coz I don't like the sound of eating worms, yuck.


----------



## Guest

That's how he's eating them :yesnod: they're all wiggling round in a box, they make my fur crawl.

I tell you what are nice though! Stick insects :drool:  xxxxx


----------



## Sandysmum

How can a stick be an insect, i've seen loads of sticks, chased them, eaten then, but never seen any legs or eyes or anything like that. I think your just tricking me and there's no such thing!


----------



## Guest

There is, buddy  I wouldn't have thought it either, but there he was! And he was a proper stick but with legs  Ask Buster! He'll know about them.

They really do look so sticky that you might have ated undreds and just thought they was sticks :blink:

It fell out of mums coat when she'd been doing some field work. Nom! He was sooo crunchy and nice :drool: Mum wasn't impressed at all, but she's always moaning that I don't eat enough 
xxxxxx


----------



## Sandysmum

Did it taste good?


----------



## Guest

Lovely, just like a twiglit :001_smile: But he moved around a bit more than I like my food to move, really xxxxxx


----------



## Sandysmum

Not shure I like the sound of that.

Bumby, d'you think Willows gone off me, she's hardly on here any more and I really miss her.


----------



## Guest

No way buddy, not one bit, I fink her mum just has a lot going on at the minute :yesnod: No one would ever go off you.

Doggit these girls is confoosing xxxxxxx


----------



## Sandysmum

Yeah, tell me about it! I hope she still luffs me coz she so nice and pretty .If I lost her, I don't fink I'd ever luff anyone else, coz she's just so speshul.


----------



## Guest

That's how I feel with Kenzie :blush: 

Willow luffs you lots, Jet, I fink she just can't get on the pooter. 

Mum just tried to stroke me and poked me in the eye  First my tail air, and now this :frown2: xxxxx


----------



## Sandysmum

I hope your eye's ok Bumby. Maybe you should draw her a map of the bits she needs to leave alone.
Sorry fluffy buddy, I'm off to my bed on the floor, hopefully for the last time. Talk tomorrow right?
Night, good dreams


----------



## Guest

I fink I might just start wearing narmour :glare:

Night shiny buddy, woof oh woof it'll be nice for you to get your bed back. Sleep well xxxxxx


----------



## Guest

*Hi!!!*

Oh Bumble, I'm so sorry I haven't writted for a while,
But every time I see your posts I smile and smile and smile.
I'd talk to you allll day if I could lift the laptop lid,
And if only I could get mum to tell me what her password is :glare:
I don't mind at all that you've lost a little air,
In fact I still think you look very debonair 
I love you just as much as always, there isn't anybody new,
There's no one at my speshul walk that even comes close to you!
And if a dog ever offers to share their treats with me,
I'd say "Nope, no way, I won't do that coz my heart belongs to Bumby" :001_wub:
​


----------



## Guest

Eroswoof said:


> Lovely, just like a twiglit :001_smile: But he moved around a bit more than I like my food to move, really xxxxxx


   Twiglit is my little Sausage Dog friend   

Please don't eat her!!! :crying: :crying: :crying:


----------



## Guest

Morning buddies think Angel is getting too out of control for me and mum.


----------



## Cloud&JaysMum

Morning all

(yyyyyyaawwwwwnnnnn) .... I've had a great lie in ... everyone left me in bed upstairs and I really enjoyed sleeping in .... it's me age you know 

We are having a lazy day today. Its raining outside and Mum has been waiting for a man to come to check the broiler ??? .... Anyone know what a broiler is ?? ... whatever it is the man went in the little house in the back yard and made Mum stick the heating on ...... PPPHHEEWWWW I knows its raining but it sure ain't cold .... the man is gone now and he says its all safe so thats good. 
You guyz were up very lates talking last nights ... I don't knows how you do it 

I like your poems kenzie and bumby


----------



## cheekyscrip

Hi... iam am a shy pal...so just said..hi...


----------



## Cloud&JaysMum

awww erro... don't be shy ... they alls friendly on here  ..... I am quite news to here too 

My name is Jay .... whats yours??


----------



## Sandysmum

cheekyscrip said:


> Hi... iam am a shy pal...so just said..hi...


Aww don't be shy. we're all one big gang on here,all buddys together. I'm Jet, what's your name?


----------



## Guest

And I'm Kenzie. We're all real nice and we love new friends :yesnod:


----------



## cheekyscrip

Scrip...their toddler called me THAT!..see why I am shy?...and please can you not bounce on me..my paw was broken and i am scared of bouncing ones...I may get a whiff of you if you can stay still and turn like looking away...
forgive my English..I was born in Spain....

ok..that will do..so what are your fav things pals?


----------



## Cloud&JaysMum

awwwww Scrip welcome to this fred ...... I am sorry to hear that you got a hurted paw. I hope you feels better real soon x


----------



## Guest

cheekyscrip said:


> Scrip...their toddler called me THAT!..see why I am shy?...and please can you not bounce on me..my paw was broken and i am scared of bouncing ones...I may get a whiff of you if you can stay still and turn like looking away...
> forgive my English..I was born in Spain....
> 
> ok..that will do..so what are your fav things pals?


Hi Scrip buddy I'm Diesel mums nintendog.


----------



## Sandysmum

Don't worry Scrip, no one will bounce on you. I'm sorry you got a hurted paw.
My bestest toys are balls. I love any kind of balls. Mum says it's coz I've got none of my own, but that's rubbish coz I've got loads.
And I love food. oh yeah, I'm a small dog with a big apitite.
What's your bestest things?


----------



## Guest

Hi Scrip, I'm a bit bouncy but I won't bounce on your hurted paw 

I have lots of favourtist things. I love my food and I love treats and I love chews and I love hoomans (except when they're stoopid  ) and I love Bumble (he's my boyfriend and a pomaraniummmm) and I love walkies and I love sleeping and I love my babble ball and I love my space opper and I love baths and I love hooman puppies and I love lots more things that I can't think of right now :blush:


----------



## cheekyscrip

thanks pals..my paw is fine..just a bit crooked...and my very best thing is to cuddle up with my mummy...or having that stinky cheese..and then playing the tug -of-war...very best is running free in the campo....chasing and sniffing...


----------



## Cloud&JaysMum

I loves birdy bowling ...... one day I will catch them I am sure .... they always flies away before I get to them ...... I loves apples and dentastixxx .... I used to love running but I can't do that much nemore ..... my mum used to call me forrest Gump coz I used to run lots .... I have never seens a forrest run and I not sure what a gump is ??

Now my bestest fing is sleeping, walkin and sniffin round on the farm at all the lovely smells


----------



## Guest

Boy oh boy I was so worried Kenzie :w00t: You've made my furry day, I don't even care about my snitches no more :w00t: I'd never eat your snausge friend Kenzie, just sniff her :drool:

Morning Jet, buddy, morning Jay. I'm not sure what the broiler is, but my mums obsessed with it, she thinks centril eatin is the best fing since sliced nardines.

Woo a new friend  Hi Scrip, buddy, I'm Bumble, Kenzies boyfried :001_wub: I'm sorry about your paw  I'm real bouncy, but I'll bounce about over here and then come and say hello to you nicely :001_smile: just bat me with your good paw though if I get too much, I'm used to it :glare:

xxxxxx


----------



## Guest

I'm glad I made you happy Bumble 

I'm just finishing off my edgehog chew :drool: I'll have to make mum buy me some more soon now I only have the green crocdial left! 

I dunno what a broiler is neither :blink:


----------



## Guest

Oooo the green crocdial is the best one! They haven't made you runny again have they? 

The broiler is the fing what makes the house all warm. 

I need a new crocdial, I've defuntly etted all mine and mum never noticed  xxxxxxxx


----------



## Guest

Nope I'm not running  But they do make me really fursty, I have to go and have a big drink of water when I'm done etting them :yesnod:


----------



## Guest

They makes me fursty too actually  Woooo mum just found my boing ball :w00t: do you want to play too? :blush: xxxx


----------



## Guest

:w00t: I'd love to play boing balls with you Bumble :w00t:


----------



## Guest

Do you like to play fetch? I don't understand it, if you throw she throws it for me then it's mine, what's she want it back for?


----------



## Guest

Mum is in tears.


----------



## Guest

I sometimes play fetch because mum seems to think it's fun  But usually I make her chase me to get the ball back  Oh and I only play with balls inside, outside I'm too buzzy to play with balls :yesnod:


----------



## Cloud&JaysMum

whys your mums got leeky eyes ??


----------



## Guest

Cloud&JaysMum said:


> whys your mums got leeky eyes ??


She had a trojan thing on the pooter and now she has lost her pics of her pets and her ordsall hall story.


----------



## Cloud&JaysMum

awww no thats horrid...... my mum had one of those once and her puter broke and they couldn't mend it at all .... she now has a speshal black box that she plugs into her puter that helps i fink .... maybe you should get your mum a black box too.


----------



## Guest

I've only ever tooked a toy out once, when I tooked my space opper the nuther day, I get too buzzy, like you :yesnod: 

Do you fink I should have another go at fetch then if they think it's fun? xxxxx


----------



## Guest

Cloud&JaysMum said:


> awww no thats horrid...... my mum had one of those once and her puter broke and they couldn't mend it at all .... she now has a speshal black box that she plugs into her puter that helps i fink .... maybe you should get your mum a black box too.


Picsgone ordsall hall story gone ordsall hall pics gone.


----------



## Cloud&JaysMum

my mum sayz can the man at the puter shop get them back ?? ... sometimes my Mum's friend Bruce has found fings on the puter that she thought had gone forever coz of those orses ... she says she finks PC World has a fing where they do that but she don't know how many paper fings you will have to give them ... if you don't have nuff paper fings you could have some of my biscuits


----------



## Guest

Buddies  WHAT is a tortoys? xxxxx


----------



## Guest

Cloud&JaysMum said:


> my mum sayz can the man at the puter shop get them back ?? ... sometimes my Mum's friend Bruce has found fings on the puter that she thought had gone forever coz of those orses ... she says she finks PC World has a fing where they do that but she don't know how many paper fings you will have to give them ... if you don't have nuff paper fings you could have some of my biscuits


Not sure. It's not mums computer it is my mums mum's computer if that made sense. Confused myself there.


----------



## Nicky10

Hi buddies sorry mum was at work and the pooter was off . I haven't worked it out yet.



Eroswoof said:


> Buddies  WHAT is a tortoys? xxxxx


They are really weird they're all scaly and they have these hard shell things that they hide in and they're all wrinkly.


----------



## Sandysmum

Just come back from my check up at the vet and he says I'm doing real good and my snitches can come out soon. YAAAAAAAY
I got one of them space oppers, coz you said they was good. I'm not sure yet, but I've had the biggest walk I've had for a few days and I'm so sleepy. So I'm going to sleep in a mo and will play with my hoppy later.

Sorry Bumby, don't know what a tortoys is. Some kind of speshul toy maybe?


----------



## Nicky10

Glad you're getting your sniches out soon Jet. I'm sleepy too an hour and a half running around with a whippet and boxer :Yawn: they never stop


----------



## Guest

:yikes: It's WHAT, Buster?! Are you sure?!  

I fink one is coming :001_unsure:

Woooooooo Jet :w00t: thats brillunt news!! And a space opper too! Was it from snailsburys? 

Buster has to get one now and then we've all gots one :yesnod: Mum finks it's really cute how we all want the same toy 

I'm not going to bedience, I fink your mum said it wasn't a good idea, Jet. Thanks buddy, I ATE bedience. xxxxx


----------



## Nicky10

This is a tortoys
Tortoise - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Your mum is getting one? What's a boingball it sounds like fun. If mum must go off to the work place to get that paper money stuff then she can spend some on me


----------



## Guest

:scared: I'm not living with HIM. What's he got that fing on his back for? Will he play chase?

Dog and Cat Toys - Durable, Tough Dog Toys | KONG Company Thems is boingballs, but I'm not sure you'd like it cause it's real squeaky  xxxxxx


----------



## Nicky10

I fink it's their house they hide in there if they get scared. I don't fink they play chase they move sooooo slowly. Where's the boing ball on that page?


----------



## Sandysmum

I got my opper at P&H after I'd been to the vet. I always get a treat after going to the vet. He's really nice, he's got a funny haccent and always gives me nice treats. The only thing I don't like is temperashure time, ouchies!! But he didn't do it this time so I gave him a sloppy lick to say thanks.


----------



## Nicky10

Vets are mean and that temperature thing is just horrible :frown2:


----------



## Guest

That tortoys is weird :glare: I'd keep an eye on him if I were you Bumble :skep:

I still love my space opper, I think it's even more fun than my babbley ball


----------



## Guest

He sounds so boring :Yawn: but he needs a fornever home so I fink that's why he's coming. He's not coming on walks if he's that slow, I'm not waiting for him.

If you looks at the dog toys and then the tennis toys and air kong squeakers, that's the boing ball :001_smile: I'm not too good at links :blush:

I go on Wesday to have my snitches out :w00t: are yours out on fryday, Jet? xxxxxx


----------



## Cloud&JaysMum

we used to have a speshal tortos stay wiv us every Christmas .... he was speshal coz he was gonna be a giant one day  ... my mum used to have a hooge green dog thing that lived in a hooge hot glass thing and every Christmas the tortos used to stay in the hooge hot glass thing with the green dog .... it didn't ever do much, just munch a bit of food sometimes ... I fink it missed its mum 

I not sure chase would be good as I fink they a bit slow


----------



## Nicky10

If he's homeless then be nice to him Bumby he'll need a friend. Got it now to turn on the huge sad eyes


----------



## Sandysmum

My snitches come out next Wensday, you are lucky having yours out this week. 
That tortoys looks real scarey, but if he hasn't got a home then I spose it's the right thing to be nice and give hime a home. Just make shure he doesn't eat you while you sleep.


----------



## Nicky10

No they're like Bumby's mum they only eat grass and stuff


----------



## Guest

The tortoys is a cow??? :huh: Now I'm confused :blink:


----------



## Nicky10

No Leo isn't a cow and he only eats hay and veggies I fink lots of animals do


----------



## Sandysmum

I'm off for a nap, done lots of walkies today and I'm tired out.
See you later guys


----------



## Guest

This is all so confoosing :blink: I fink I'll just be nice to him and see how it goes, I'm not letting my guard down until I'm more sure of him though :skep: 

What's he need anuther home for if he's got one on his back anyway? xxxxxx


----------



## Nicky10

I fink that's just to sleep in they need a warm home like we all do. Try to be nice to him Bumby poor little guy having to find himself a new home. 

Mum says we have a new rescoo rabbit coming to see if Leo will like her and den she can stay. He's so fussy mum's tried like 10 of them already


----------



## Guest

I fink we're getting a rescoo bunny friend for Woof, too. There's new friends everywhere :001_huh: 

Mum says she's just spent a fourtune on new food for me, I don't like it  xxxxxxxx


----------



## Nicky10

Mum's tried to get a new rabbit friend for Leo it just doesn't work. But the woman's bringing over a male rabbit cause he rejected all the females. 

What food did you get Bumby?


----------



## Guest

I bet he wouldn't reject Kenzie, no way, no how.

It's called Orijen  It was £70 but I don't really know how much that is so I don't care  xxxxxx


----------



## Nicky10

He probably would he's soooo fussy. Silly little hopper

Orijen is really good Bumby you should eat it. But the best ever is raw meat :yesnod:.


----------



## Guest

I bets he wouldn't, but I don't fink Kenzie would be happy being a cow.

Mum isn't keen on raw feeding. I tried a bit of this stuff but meh, it's hardly squeezy cheeze :glare: xxxxxx


----------



## Nicky10

I don't fink she would and rabbits can't eat meat it wouldn't work

I gree squeezy cheese is the best but I love my food much more than the real dog food I used to get


----------



## Guest

I wish all food was squeezy cheeze flavour :drool: imagine that 

I fink I'm going on a new walk by a marina, I don't know what that is  xxxxxxx


----------



## Nicky10

:drool: that would be the best thing ever.

Not sure what a marina is.


----------



## Guest

It can't be a critter then cause you'd know that :yesnod: Is leo better friends with you now? xxxxxx


----------



## Nicky10

He's getting there but he's still a little shy.


----------



## Guest

As long as he doesn't chew your nose then it's okay  :glare: xxxxxx


----------



## Nicky10

He hasn't chewed my nose in a while I need to learn not to stick it into places it shouldn't be anyway or poke strange animals with it


----------



## Guest

No please, I don't want to be a cow, no way :glare:

Oooo squeezy cheeze flavour sounds good :drool: 

I fink a marina is where boats live. Are you going on a boat Bumble??? :blink:


----------



## Cloud&JaysMum

what is squeezy cheeze if you pleeze ???

my mum's confoosed me tonight ...... I went for my walk early than normal...she says its coz Dad had to go to see a ostipoof for his back or somefink ... then when we gots back I was waiting for my bread and gravy wiv my medicine and she didn't give it to me ... I been waiting fooorrrever and I only just got it ..... what does she fink she is doing ???


----------



## Nicky10

You've never had squeezy cheese . Tell your mum to get some primula cheese :yesnod: it's sooooooo yummy.

Sorry buddies mum had to study on the pooter. I don't mind it's funny watching her bang her head off the table


----------



## Guest

Back buddies, I had to look after my mum with leeky eyes again  I didn't go on a boat Kenzie but you was right! There WAS boats! Nundreds of 'em! 

xxxxx


----------



## Nicky10

That sounds like fun as long as you didn't have to get on any of the boats. They move up and down too much for me :001_unsure:


----------



## Guest

:yesnod: There were so many new smells and those hooge birds everywhere! xxxxxx


----------



## Nicky10

Were they swans or geeses? Avoid both they're very grumpy and a lot bigger than you are Bumby


----------



## Guest

That sure sounds like fun Bumble :yesnod:


----------



## Guest

Nicky10 said:


> Were they swans or geeses? Avoid both they're very grumpy and a lot bigger than you are Bumby


My mum was feeding the ducks and swans once and this big swan he came after mum mum chucked the bread to him and he chased her half way up the hill.


----------



## Sandysmum

YAAAAAAAAAAAAY. I had a run on the fields YAAAAAAAAAAAAAY
I ran faster than I've ever ran before, oh dog it was wunderful. It's only been a few days, but I miss running free. I'm a happy doggie tonite.
Mum went mad and kept calling me back coz she was worried bout my snitches. I'd run up to her, to show I was being good, but ran away fore she could put my lead on.
I'm soooooo tired now, but it was worth it.


----------



## Nicky10

your mum must have been scared those things are mean


----------



## Guest

Nicky10 said:


> your mum must have been scared those things are mean


No she wasn't scared she just kept saying no gently to it eventually it left her.


----------



## Nicky10

jetsmum said:


> YAAAAAAAAAAAAY. I had a run on the fields YAAAAAAAAAAAAAY
> I ran faster than I've ever ran before, oh dog it was wunderful. It's only been a few days, but I miss running free. I'm a happy doggie tonite.
> Mum went mad and kept calling me back coz she was worried bout my snitches. I'd run up to her, to show I was being good, but ran away fore she could put my lead on.
> I'm soooooo tired now, but it was worth it.


That sounds like a lot of fun I bet you can't wait to get your snitches out so you can play properly


----------



## Cloud&JaysMum

Morning erro-one

I got my mum up nice and early this morning ... I couldn't elp it I was bursting  She said she couldn't sleeps anyways, she is worried abouts me .... I dunno why I is ok.  .... She sayz I have to stay here on my owns for a little while today ... she sayz its nots long ... 4 owls at the most ..... is 4 owls a long time ?? She has to go back to work today 

I not sure I wants to be on my owns .... its a bit scaries ... I used to have my big sista to watch out for me's and now shes not here  ... mum sayz I have to be brave and good and not bark coz the hoomans next door might get upset ..... she sayz if I am good she will get me a crocadil...any colour I want 

Bumble them butts sound like fun... not sure I would like them moovin up and down too much though.

ooooo Jet you sounds like you had loadsa fun ... I wish I could run like that again 

Many years ago I chased a big white swan bird out into the middle of this hooge lake in Milton Keynes..... my mum was so worried she was shouting and everything and was gonna come in after me coz I swam so far and I was getting really tieed and she was scared I would drown ..... I did get back ok and my mum hugged and hugged me and had lots of leeky eyes and kisses and then she told me off :blink: :blink: ... hoomans are strange !!


----------



## Guest

Morning buddies.


----------



## cheekyscrip

hi..had my walked...but I barked and run after one lady with a pram..but came when called...so do not know why ?..my mum was not happy...how are you all?...


----------



## Guest

Morning everywoof, morning Kenzie. We went to bed early last night and mum got me up at 6am :blink:

Mum said 'you'll be tired come midday'  no way :glare: xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Guest

Morning everywoof :001_smile: Morning Bumble :001_wub:

6am  You won't see me getting up that early, I like my sleep 

Are you tired yet Bumb?


----------



## Guest

Nope :w00t: In fact, I fink I've got even more nenergy than usual today. That'll teach her :glare: xxxxxx


----------



## Guest

Hoomans huh :glare:

4 owls isn't too long Jay, just long enuf for a good nap  You're a big brave dog so you'll be fine :yesnod: and the crocdials are a MAZING :drool:


----------



## Guest

You'll be okay, Jay, big buddy :yesnod: Like Kenzie says, just try and nap. :drool: crocdials. I'm getting a new one tomorrow, I better be anyway :skep: 

I felled down 3 stairs this morning :blush: I tripped over my own tail :blush: xxxxxxx


----------



## Guest

Buddies? :blink: Erro? xxxxxxx


----------



## Guest

You tripped over your tail Bumble?  That's silly :lol::lol::lol:

I've got a kong waiting for me in the freezer with salmon mouse in it :drool: I wish mum would hurry up and give it to me :drool:


----------



## Guest

It's really long  I bounceded down the first two stairs like a boing ball, did a forward roll, and carried on running  Mum was so stressed :lol:

I still never haven't tried salmon mouse  xxxxxx


----------



## Guest

Guess how many icon things there are on the desktop on the pooter. only 13 now trojan tooked the rest.


----------



## Guest

It's ok Bumble, sometimes I fall over my feet  Usually when I am going up the stairs and I miss the step


----------



## Guest

You're so sweet, Kenzie :001_wub: xxxxxx


----------



## Cloud&JaysMum

awwww Bumble I sorry to hear you felled over your tail ...... I falled over my feets all the time !!!

My mum's neighbour told my mum that I barked alots   My mum was very sad and says she doesn't know what to do 

Salmon mousse whats that :blink:


----------



## Guest

Sorry about that, Jay buddy  It can't be easy for you though. Stoopid neigbours, telling on you  They should try living next door to me :glare: 

Kenzie will tell you bout Salmon mouse, she's the nexpert on it :yesnod: xxxxx


----------



## Guest

Salmon Mouses are fishes that mum puts in my kong, or sometimes gives me for dinner :yesnod: I dunno why they're called mouses if they're fishes tho, coz I fort mouses were baby rats :glare: But they're REALLY nummy :yesnod:

Sorry you didn't have fun with your mummy gone Jay  I bet you'll get better at it though, I didn't like it when mum left me at first neither :frown2:

Mum's all mad at the pooter coz I've been waiting for my new narness for ages and it still hasn't comed :incazzato:


----------



## Cloud&JaysMum

don't finks the neighbours were cross as mum had warned them I might be upsets .... they just mentioned it so that mum knows !! .... I am gonna try really hard tomorrow .... only free owls tomorrow


----------



## Nicky10

Hi buddies sorry was busy at work. What's everyone been up to? I don't like being away from my mum either Jay it's just not right


----------



## Sandysmum

Hiya. Dog knows I'm tired. I hate to say it, but I just might have done too much yestaday so I've been so sleepy all day. But that's ok coz it rained anyway and I don't like getting wet.
kenzie, how can a mouse be a fish? I'd like to see a fishy mouse coz it'd look funny. Would it live in the water or like we do?
Jay when your mum has to go out and leave you, think of it as the speshul time when it's your job to guard the house. That's what I do. I sit in mums place and make shure no one steals the settee.


----------



## Nicky10

It's been raining a lot here too I almost didn't want to leave the house this morning I got soaked. I don't do rain


----------



## Guest

I need's to try them mouses, I really do. Have you got on any better with your space opper, Jet?

I want to play with the cats but mum keeps stopping me incase their paws get their snitches.

Kenzie  your mum ordered that narness ages ago  

Hi Buster! 

Free owls is even better, Jay. I hope you don't miss her too much  xxxxxxx


----------



## Nicky10

The rescoo hopper is coming over today so I have to stay out of the way and be quiet. I get so excited when people come though


----------



## Guest

:w00t: Is that today Buster?! Ooo I hope it goes well! xxxx


----------



## Nicky10

Yeah but we've tried before with other bunnies so it mightn't work. Mum says he's a dutch rabbit whatever that means


----------



## Guest

I fink dutch is like weight lifting men and women who act like men  I dunno why your bunny is a weight lifter :001_unsure: xxxxxx


----------



## Nicky10

I hope he's not Leo's scary nuff without one that's all muscly :001_unsure:


----------



## Guest

He might lift you up  Don't let him do that, Buster :scared: xxxxxx


----------



## Nicky10

I hope not. Phew mum says it means he's white with black patches


----------



## Guest

Oooo a new opper :w00t: That sounds like fun! Mum wants to get a opper and a kittnn and maybe even another puppy one day :glare: I'm not sure I want to share her with them things :glare: It's bad nuff that I have to share her with that Tala cat after we go in the metal bird :glare:

Yeah mum's not appy with the pooter but I don't know why - my narness will come with the post man so why is she angry at the pooter??? :blink: It's a red one, but mum says it might not even fit because I was in between sizes, whatever that means :blink:

Mum should have sented you a packet of mouses with your presunt Bumble  She's so silly sometimes


----------



## Nicky10

Dey are fun when they're being nice :yesnod: hopefully he's nice


----------



## Guest

You don't looks no bigger to me Kenzie, you looks as perfect as never :001_wub:

Oh I see, I fink, Buster. 

We're getting the new kitten in the signature, a new opper and the tortoys  As if I haven't got enough work with the cats, the opper, the giant pider and my mum already :frown2: 

I can't wait for my preshunt, mum says I get more post than her, but I don't know why she's complaining, she only shouts at her post anyway :blink:

xxxxx


----------



## Nicky10

I'm sure your mum is a hundred times more work then all those animals together


----------



## Sandysmum

I'm still not shure about the opper, I like my balls!
But you never know, I might get to like it. Sometimes, it takes a bit of time for me to get used to noo fings.
My bababababll ball keeps going off on its own, it's so funny


----------



## Guest

Tell me about it, Buster. As soon as she wakes up I have to be on my guard. The reason I felled down the stairs was I was trying to get down them first in case she had a crisis  xxxxxx


----------



## Nicky10

Don't hurt yourself Bumby tripping over your tail isn't a good thing


----------



## Cloud&JaysMum

hey guess wot guess wot .... I'm sooo cited !!!!!

mum says she is gonna think about getting me a kong .... she is talkin wiv her friend from London on the phone and she saying she is gonna see if I likes squeezy cheezy and different tasty treats and fings ..... I had one when I was younger... she sad it might help me to relax and not worries as much


----------



## Nicky10

Kongs are fun and you get lots of yummy stuff in them


----------



## Guest

:w00t: That'll be brilliant, Jay! I aints got a kong  I'm going to get one  xxxxxx


----------



## Guest

Kongs are great Jay!!! I have a little red one but I could get the food out too easy  so mum got me a bigger red one and it's just perfict. Mum puts all sorts of yummy stuff in my kong and puts it in the feezer so I can't get the food out too quick 

I get salmon mouses and nardines and nanana and peenut butter and cheeze and appil and mince and dog food and yogit and baby food and all sorts in my kong. But not all at the same time


----------



## Nicky10

They make extra small ones now Bumby maybe you can get one of those? Jack's here  but he's in mum's room and I'm not allowed near him in case I scare him. The rescoo people were very nice gave me a lovely belly rub. She's gonna see what Leo thinks of him tomorrow


----------



## Guest

My mum tripped over her paws when she got home today. Silly hooman.


----------



## Nicky10

My mum's always doing that  they are soooo silly.


----------



## Sandysmum

I love my kong. I have peanut butter and cheese in it and anything else that's going spare. Gonna have to try squeezy cheezy though, not had any yet. Mum had some a bit ago and it had bits in it, I think they were called shumps, but she wouldn't give me any. I'm gonna see if she'll get the am one for me, coz it sounds good!


----------



## Guest

Nicky10 said:


> My mum's always doing that  they are soooo silly.


So is mine but it was funny when she grabbed the wall. Why do they insist on walking on two pws.


----------



## Guest

What's he like, Buster? :w00t:

Would the extra small on be the best size for me? I've never had one before so I don't know which to ask for. Do you fink I'll like it, cause I'm not too bovered with food xxxxxx


----------



## Nicky10

I've never worked that one out Diesel buddy :

I haven't seen him yet he was in this little box thing when they brought him in and now he's in mum's room. She's says he's absolutely gorgeous though.

They said it's for toy doggies and that's what you are isn't it? Your mum might be able to put nardines in it you'd like that


----------



## Guest

Guess WHAT! 

Kenzie says I can have her small one what she don't use 

She's the kindestest doggy EVER :001_wub: xxxxxx


----------



## Nicky10

Aww that's so sweet of Kenzie


----------



## Guest

She's just purfect isn't she  

I fink I might go for a nuver walk xxxxxx


----------



## Guest

Nicky10 said:


> I've never worked that one out Diesel buddy :
> 
> I haven't seen him yet he was in this little box thing when they brought him in and now he's in mum's room. She's says he's absolutely gorgeous though.
> 
> They said it's for toy doggies and that's what you are isn't it? Your mum might be able to put nardines in it you'd like that


Now mum just hovered the mouse over the quote button wondered why it wasn'tdoing anything she didn't press quote, hoomans.:blink:


----------



## Nicky10

They really are silly Diesel be glad you don't have to live with them


----------



## Guest

Nicky10 said:


> They really are silly Diesel be glad you don't have to live with them


Yeah though I do have to live with Angel who is playing up again today.


----------



## Cloud&JaysMum

Awww citing neewwsssss ... mum had a call to ask if she would swap shift so she is not going in till 12 and she will ome at free .... she said we can go out in the morning to get a Kong ...... I am sooo cited 

BUMBLES WE GONNA HAVE KONGS YIPPEEEEEE !!!!!

awww whats can I put in it ??? ooo so many fings to chooses from ..... whats your favourites erro- one ??


----------



## Nicky10

I love peanut butter in it specially with a few natures menu's treats :drool:


----------



## Sandysmum

Oh yeah, you gotta have peanut butter:thumbup: Or nardines that good too. Bet your mum has lots of diffrant ways of filling them. But peanut butter is the bestest!


----------



## Cloud&JaysMum

eeeeeeeeeeeewwwwwwwwwwwwwwww YUCK YUCK YUCK ...... my mum just put some of that peanut butter on her finger .. I sniffed it and I didn't likes the smell but mum said try it you mights like it so I dided ..... it was funeeeeeee ... I dont fink I like that ...... Mum says she gonna see what else she has that I could ave tomorrow.

I bin out for the bestest walk ever tonight ... mum took me back to the field and I had a good trot and sniff off the lead .... it was brilliant ...... I am (YYAAWWWWNNN) quite sleepy now though ......


----------



## Nicky10

You don't like peanut butter :blink:.


----------



## Guest

:blush: Mum just bought me some peanut butter....I dont's like it either :blush: 

But then, I don't like most things :glare: 

My kongs going to be the bestest kong NEVER cause it'll have Kenzie bite marks in it :w00t:

Just as we got to the place for my walk it started to nail  xxxxxx


----------



## woody10

Hi Pals.... 

Kongs - I love them:tongue_smilie:, my favrit stuffin is the one my mum makes with peanut butter and yogat and then she freezes it, so its like icescream. 

I've been takin care of my Mum - she is still sicky and went to see the hooman dokter today. I still get my 2 walks a day, but she is walking sooooooooooo slow I have to keep running back and checkin on her. The rest of the time she is sleeping, so I am snuggling up to her.


----------



## Nicky10

You silly doggies not liking peanut butter :frown2:. Then again you like nardines Bumby


----------



## Nicky10

woody10 said:


> Hi Pals....
> 
> Kongs - I love them:tongue_smilie:, my favrit stuffin is the one my mum makes with peanut butter and yogat and then she freezes it, so its like icescream.
> 
> I've been takin care of my Mum - she is still sicky and went to see the hooman dokter today. I still get my 2 walks a day, but she is walking sooooooooooo slow I have to keep running back and checkin on her. The rest of the time she is sleeping, so I am snuggling up to her.


Good you're taking care of her they need it. I hope she gets better soon


----------



## Cloud&JaysMum

awww sorry to here your mums pawly ..... I ope she will better soon ...... lots of licks and snuggles will make her feels better


----------



## Cloud&JaysMum

YYYAAWWWWNNNNNNNN

I gonna go to bed buddies.

Speaks tomorrows xx


----------



## woody10

fanks, I don't mind bout lookin after her as when I am sicky she takes spechal care of me... now it's my turn.

She said she has tablits and shoud be feeling better in 2 days - that's not too long is it? I need her to run around and practise playing football wich she has been teachin me.


----------



## woody10

Cloud&JaysMum said:


> YYYAAWWWWNNNNNNNN
> 
> I gonna go to bed buddies.
> 
> Speaks tomorrows xx


night night, sweet dreams...


----------



## Nicky10

2 days is a very short time Woody she'll be better in no time at all. Unlike my mum who managed to injure herself for aaaaaaages . You're such a nice dog taking care of her and it does make them feel better :yesnod:

Night Jay sleep well


----------



## Guest

Hi again buddies, I'm back 

Mum's got a sore froat  Do you think she'll be ok? Shall I take her to the vet?


----------



## Guest

I ate it when they walk slowlee :Yawn: I ope she's better soon though, Woody. 

Night Jay buddy. 

Does anyone want to play? I've tired everyone out  

 Sorry about that Kenzie, I fink she'll be okay but keep your eye on her xxxxxx


----------



## Nicky10

She'll be ok but it's fun when they loose their voice cause of it they can't tell you not to do something 

I'll play Bumby


----------



## Guest

Night buddies me mum and Angel the pain are off to bed.

Angel here Diesel just called me a pain bites Diesel.


----------



## Nicky10

Goodnight Diesel and Angel. Angel I think he's calling you a pain cause you always bite him and jump on him. Rough play is awesome I know but some doggies don't like it


----------



## Guest

Nicky10 said:


> Goodnight Diesel and Angel. Angel I think he's calling you a pain cause you always bite him and jump on him. Rough play is awesome I know but some doggies don't like it


Don't think I like Diesel.


----------



## woody10

Hi Kenzie & Bumpy. 

Kenzie - Hope you mums froat gets better real soon. Mum says that vets don't know bout hoomans sickes, they go to see "docktors" to get better. 

Bumpy - I'm always up for playin, I never get tired


----------



## Nicky10

Diesel is really nice maybe stop jumping on him less and you'll find out he's really nice. You can play gently and have lots of fun


----------



## Nicky10

woody10 said:


> Hi Kenzie & Bumpy.
> 
> Kenzie - Hope you mums froat gets better real soon. Mum says that vets don't know bout hoomans sickes, they go to see "docktors" to get better.
> 
> Bumpy - I'm always up for playin, I never get tired


Docktors are just hooman vets they do the same things


----------



## Guest

Nicky10 said:


> Diesel is really nice maybe stop jumping on him less and you'll find out he's really nice. You can play gently and have lots of fun


I don't play gentle though. I made him yelp today and mum told me off for biting. beginning to think I'm not wanted.


----------



## Guest

Hi Woody! Yey! What shall we play :w00t: xxxxxx


----------



## woody10

Eroswoof said:


> Hi Woody! Yey! What shall we play :w00t: xxxxxx


I'm up for anyfink


----------



## Nicky10

danielled said:


> I don't play gentle though. I made him yelp today and mum told me off for biting. beginning to think I'm not wanted.


Your mum loves you Angel  she would just prefer it if you listened a bit more. Besides that way you get yummy treats isn't that better than getting told off all the time?


----------



## Nicky10

I want to play what shall we play?


----------



## Guest

I wish I could do zoomies with you dogs but I need to go to sleep :Yawn:

Night Night.


----------



## Nicky10

Goodnight Kenzie


----------



## Guest

Nicky10 said:


> Your mum loves you Angel  she would just prefer it if you listened a bit more. Besides that way you get yummy treats isn't that better than getting told off all the time?


Now mum is putting me in the hotel overnight so I don't jump on Diesel. not a happy pup.


----------



## woody10

Night Night Kenzie, sleep snugerly


----------



## Nicky10

Buddies I would love to stay and play chasies or something but mum's off to bed and I can't work the pooter once she turns it off so goodnight guys


----------



## woody10

Mum' gota go to sleep so I have to get off the pooter. Look forward to Woofing more tomorrow.

so night, night, sleep tight, and watch those buggies don't bite


----------



## Sandysmum

Aww I hope your mums get better soon Kenzie and Woody. You give them lots of luv and atenshun and they will be fine soon.
I'm always up for a game. Lets play chase, Bumby you can be 'it' first. 
Haha can't catch meeee.


----------



## Guest

Night Kenzie :001_wub:

Night Buster buddy, night Woody.

Okaayyyyyy, Jet, ready, steadyyyy............



GO *runs* xxxxx


----------



## Sandysmum

Night guys, woof tomorrow.

Haha Bumby, can't catch me for a penny cup of tea.
*runs very fast*


----------



## Guest

*thinks*

Jet! Come and look at this! xxxxxx


----------



## Sandysmum

Oooo whatcha got Bumby?


----------



## Guest

TAG! You're it!!!!! :w00t: *runs off* :lol: xxxxxxx


----------



## Sandysmum

Right Mr Fluffy, run for your life coz I'm comin to getcha.
*turns round trips over own paws then chases Bumby*


----------



## Guest

*hides behind a daisy* xxxxxxxx


----------



## Sandysmum

Hey, no fair. We're not playing hidenseek. Where you gone?
*looks round confused*


----------



## Guest

*can't help barking* :scared: oops! *runs* xxxxxxx


----------



## Sandysmum

Ha there you are!
*runs in direction of bark*


----------



## Guest

*puts tail flat out for extra aerodynamics* (I really do that  ) xxxxxx


----------



## Sandysmum

*stops for a wee*


----------



## Guest

*collides into you* xxxxxxx


----------



## Sandysmum

That was fun. want another game or shall we have a rest and somefing to eat?
*Farts, and looks round puzzled*


----------



## Guest

Ewwww!!!!!! Jet  *snigger*

We can play a diffrunt game, let's run up and down squeaking the space oppers even though it's 1am :w00t:  xxxxxx


----------



## Sandysmum

I don't care what time it is . This is fun. I know lets see who can make the longest and loudest squeak with it. I'll go first.
* sits on the opper and woofs along with the squeak*


----------



## Guest

You'll get me in sooo much trubble! 

Mum went to the gym today and granddad dogsat for me, he got so sick of me talking to him that he put ear-smuffs on  

What you've got to do to get the most noise out of it is hold it lightly and squeeze enough to make the noise but not too hard, you want to go for speed and repetition and you can make it sound endless :yesnod: xxxxxxx


----------



## Sandysmum

Show me then!
*Sits down to watch*


----------



## Guest

I'm bored of the space opper now I've gots the crinkly blue octpus you have to sing it round and round your ead. I've been on the go since 6am now :w00t: xxxxxx


----------



## Sandysmum

:w00t: You aven't.
*shakes head in disbelief*
I like my sleeps too much to stay awake that long. I've got some nardines stashed away, do you want some?


----------



## Guest

:drool: please Jet! I've gots a treat here, but I don't want it, would you like it? It's just a piece of roast chikin. Sleep is for cats and small children  xxxxx


----------



## Sandysmum

Yes please, I love chiken. Here's the nardines. 
*gives nardines to Bumby, takes chiken and lies down happily to eat*
*silence, except for the sound of dogs eating*


----------



## Guest

Fanks Jet, you're my bestest boy friend :yesnod:

But I loves Buster, Woody and Jay too!

I can still bark whilst I's eating :glare: xxxxxxx


----------



## Sandysmum

Your my bestest buddy too but I still like the others loads. We got a good gang on here avent we. and now we've got other aminals joining, it's going to be great fun
How can you bark and eat at the same time? Don't you choke?
*Looks worried*


----------



## Guest

I did once  Now I have all my food in a quiet area so I don't get the chance to bark and eat no more, but I could if I wanted to :skep: 

:yesnod: I likes it when nuther animals come and say hello, but not many stay with us too long do they  

Maybe it's because I'm so noisy  xxxxxx


----------



## Sandysmum

doesn't your mum rescoo aminals and then find them a good home. Or just let them go back to where they came from like she did with the edgeog. 
I don't want to share my mum wiv anyone. Team Jet forever, just me and mum.
* licks last little bits of chiken of paws*
What we doin now?


----------



## Guest

Just edgehogs :yesnod: The nuvers stay with us. 

Try this new food for me Jet, I don't trust it :skep: xxxxx


----------



## Sandysmum

I eat anything cept raw carits, go on, I'll give it a go.
*tastes food*
It's not bad, I think you don't like it coz it's new, that's all.Give it a try for a few days to get ust to it. I'm pretty shure you'll like it in the end.


----------



## Guest

I'll listen to you Jet, but I aint too sure you know. Food is tricksy stuff. I just went out for a wee and a cat jumped at me  I didn't see where he came from, he just dropped from the sky :001_unsure: xxxxx


----------



## Sandysmum

Foods not tricksy. I love nearly everything, I want to try everything that a dog can try
It rained a cat What happened then?


----------



## Guest

I don't know buddy, one minute I was out there, sniffing the night air as you do, the next, there's a big hissing cat staring at me  I've heard them say it rains cats and dogs but I fort it was just one of those stoopid things they say. xxxxxxx


----------



## Sandysmum

Well, if it's supossed to rain cats and dogs, when do the rest get here. You'd better hide Bumby or you'd get squished by the falling cats and dogs.I think I'll get inside too, just to be on the safe side.
I'm tired now and want my bed. Can we play again tomorrow it was fun.


----------



## Guest

Speshully if it's some of them hooge dogs. I think I might just start using the litter tray :001_unsure:

Course we can, Jet, we can play every day for ever and ever 

Night shiny buddy xxxxxx


----------



## Sandysmum

Playing every day sounds good.
But I'm falling asleep now, so I'd better go.
Night Mr Fluffy, have good dreams


----------



## Guest

*whisper* Night buddy xxxx


----------



## Guest

Morning everywoof :w00t: Lets play :w00t: xxxxxx


----------



## Guest

I'll play with you Bumble! :w00t: Looks like you and Jet had sooooo much fun last night! :w00t:


----------



## Guest

Boy oh boy we did :w00t: 

I've been sleeps for almost 6 hours now, that's too much for any Bumble, now I'm recharged :w00t: how are you Kenzie? It's new crocdial day today :drool:

I just got some squeezy cheeze xxxxxxxx


----------



## Guest

Im good today Bumby, I just etted my brekfist :drool:


----------



## Guest

What did you get? 

Did you get your salmon mouse eventually :w00t:

I loves you Kenzie :001_smile: 
xxxxxx


----------



## Guest

For brekfist I always get my ziwi food and two iceburgs of baby food. Today it was broccli pea and peer :drool:

I got my mouse in my kong yesterday and then the rest of the packet for dinner 

I loves you too Bumby, I'm so glad your my boyfriend


----------



## woody10

morning buddies - mum let me on pooter early today as a treat because she is not takin me to gility. Had my brekkie and now I am just waiting for my walk/run

Bumpy :001_wub: :001_wub: :001_wub:Kenzie 

& 

Kenzie :001_wub: :001_wub: :001_wub: Bumpy........


----------



## Guest

The treats I'm sending you is snapple and cheese :drool: I've never had peer, do you fink I'd like it? I didn't like the peanut butters  But you know how picky I am :glare: 

I'm glad you got your mouse :yesnod:

Mum's just made me stand still whilst she poked at my legs. She suddenly fort one of my legs had goned wonky, but it's just cause one is shaved a little bit so the other one looks bigger. It's been shaved for a week now, how can she only just have noticed :blink:

xxxx


----------



## Guest

Wooooodyyyyyyyyyyyyyy :w00t: I was finking earlier...is you made of a tree :001_unsure: 

Is your paw sore again? I hope it's anover reason why you can't go to gility, I likes it when all your paws are happy  xxxxxx


----------



## Guest

Sorry bout your gility Woody  I'm waiting for my walk too but mum wants to watch a stoopid tv first 

Peer's really nummy Bumble, it's kinda like snapple but softer and sweeter. 

Your mum's weird :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## woody10

No's I'm not made of a tree.... they are not fluffy like me. BUT I love Wood - sticks, wood piles and peeing up a tree - that's why my Mum called me Woody, but she says that in America it means something else.

My paw is 100% ok but my Mum can't not run at the moment - so we can't go to gility classes, but morrow we will go, as Merlin's Mum will run with me. 

Whats Peer's, never heard of them


----------



## Guest

I fink she's cray Z :001_unsure: why would my leg have gone wonky over night ut: I aven't been no where to get broked, I've only been in my bed :blink: xxxxx


----------



## Guest

Mornign buddies Angel just bit me again wimpers.:cryin:


----------



## Cloud&JaysMum

Morning buddies

Guess wot guess wot .... I woked up this morning and Dad has bought me a big Kong .... he must have got it yesterday and coz I was in bed when he got home last night I didn't sees until this morning ....... Mum says she is gonna try and find somefink yummy to go in it laters  

Bumbies and Jet you look likes you had lots of fun last night .... I don't know ow you youngster do it ...... I need my sleeps and lots of it !!

I am oping that my gets her bum into gear soon and takes me for a walks .... she had a lie in today coz she didnt have to go to works early :


----------



## Guest

Wow oh wow a KONG :w00t: And just when we were talking bout it too  Hoomans is psychic.

Buddies! look at my side, can you see what aint there no more  xxxxxxx


----------



## Guest

It's mums birthday soon. OW Angel stop it somebody sort this puppy out mum keeps telling her no but she won't listen.


----------



## Cloud&JaysMum

no more nitches Bumbles ????


----------



## Guest

*NO MORE SNITCHES, JAY!!!!!!!*

Dog, it's good to have them out, and I didn't cry once :w00t:

Did you go for your walk big buddy? xxxxx


----------



## Cloud&JaysMum

well we been for a shorts walk this morning .... its alot cooler todays so thats nice ....

Mum sayz she has to go to work very soon but she has a surprises in my Kong ..... she let me tasted the squeezy cheezy and its yummy so I am hoping there is some in there  .... I must remembers not to barks .... its only free owls so mum sayz thats not too long ...... I ope my kong last free owls .... or maybe I could naps .... but I MUST NOT BARKS !!! :nono: :nono: :nono:


----------



## Cloud&JaysMum

Eroswoof said:


> *NO MORE SNITCHES, JAY!!!!!!!*
> 
> Dog, it's good to have them out, and I didn't cry once :w00t:
> 
> Did you go for your walk big buddy? xxxxx


     BUT BUMBLES HOW WILL YOU STAYS TOGEFFER??


----------



## woody10

Eroswoof said:


> *NO MORE SNITCHES, JAY!!!!!!!*
> 
> Dog, it's good to have them out, and I didn't cry once :w00t:
> 
> Did you go for your walk big buddy? xxxxx


I'm happy you had your snitches out Bumble - I know what it's like. I still don't know why you had snitches, I hope it wasn't too bad and that you were still able to do gility.

You'll love your Kong Jay and it will keep you quiet for a long while. your mummy knows you tried hard not to bark but sometimes its just not possible to stay quiet all the time. My mums always telling me no barking - but the neighbours dogs bark all the time, which makes me bark.

Just come back from my long walk and now going to have a relax in the sun.


----------



## Guest

Yay for your snitches Bumble!!! *does a little dance* :w00t:

Mum took me on my big walk today up by the norses. There's a norse puppy there too but he doesn't say hello to me, but he was doing zoomies in the norse paddock!!! I tried to join in but I couldn't get in the paddock so I just did zoomies up and down by the fence. I didn't know other nanimals did zoomies too!!! :w00t:

And then we met a hooge truck :blink: It was a little bit scary but then the truck driver said hello to me and gave me pats, and then it was ok. 

I'm a bit tired now :yawn:


----------



## cheekyscrip

Just to say hi..and I hope that all who were poorly gettin g well now...
my unfurry big bro did wellin his kind of agility yesterday..so I heard...they throw sticks and balls...but I am not allowed to fetch? how silly?
licks for u all


----------



## Guest

I'm trying to think what mum can do for her birfday in two weeks.


----------



## Nicky10

Anywoof around to play with? I'm soooo bored and mum is even more bored. But I get 4 days with her not 2 this weekend :w00t:


----------



## Guest

I'm here Busty! You're lucky you get to have so many days with your mum this weekend! Mum's got tomorrow off so I'm looking forward to being with her allllllll day :yesnod:


----------



## Nicky10

I know but now we're in work boooooored


----------



## Guest

Nicky10 said:


> I know but now we're in work boooooored


Hi Buster Angel is being norty again.


----------



## Nicky10

I did try telling her to behave better last night Diesel she didn't listen she thinks no one likes her. I did explain that if you listen you get yummy treats


----------



## Guest

Nicky10 said:


> I did try telling her to behave better last night Diesel she didn't listen she thinks no one likes her. I did explain that if you listen you get yummy treats


She is just too energetic ow bit. Me again.:cryin:


----------



## Sandysmum

Yaaaaaaay Bumby, no more snitches for you. That's great news!! 
How do you get all that energy, I was tired out after our play last night and didn't get up till late. That was sooo much fun.
The sky's leaked all day and there's been funder and that flashy thing. What a stinky day,I ain't goin out in THAT.


----------



## Cloud&JaysMum

erro buddies ....  .... mum sayz she knows before she even ask the neighbours that I did barking today ...... I did love my kong at the very beginning but I still didnt likes it when mum left the house .... mum comes home and she looks at the kong to sees I didn't touch it from when she lefts ...  mum is sads.... I can't elps it I misses her soooooooooooo much ... I knows I shouldn't barks but I dont likes being on my owns  ... I dont likes seeing my mum so sad too .... I feels really bads now  

Mum says we will just have to keep tryings .... I will try really hard mum I promises. 

Jets I don't knows where Bumby gets all that energy I wish I could have a little of it. I don't likes the funder and flashy fings either although nowadays I dont tend to hear it so much and I mostly sleeps frew it.

That Angel certainly is a tinker !!

Awwww buster my mum off everydays now till next ewsday  ... Hope you have lots of funs wiv your mum


----------



## Guest

Ohhh Jay, sorry you were barky gain  But I think you'll get used to your mum being away and then you won't be barky no more :yesnod:


----------



## Nicky10

I'm home buddies so not bored no more I have my toys here . I got to play with the nicest husky as well but he was a bit too bouncy for me :001_unsure:. Not his fault puppies can be excitable and he was very nice


----------



## Guest

Angel here mum has put Diesel in the doggie hotel thing said something about working with me to see if she can calm me down. No way.


----------



## Nicky10

Angel if you calm down you get yummy treats. Is that not better than getting told off?


----------



## Guest

Cloud&JaysMum said:


> erro buddies ....  .... mum sayz she knows before she even ask the neighbours that I did barking today ...... I did love my kong at the very beginning but I still didnt likes it when mum left the house .... mum comes home and she looks at the kong to sees I didn't touch it from when she lefts ...  mum is sads.... I can't elps it I misses her soooooooooooo much ... I knows I shouldn't barks but I dont likes being on my owns  ... I dont likes seeing my mum so sad too .... I feels really bads now
> 
> Mum says we will just have to keep tryings .... I will try really hard mum I promises.
> 
> Jets I don't knows where Bumby gets all that energy I wish I could have a little of it. I don't likes the funder and flashy fings either although nowadays I dont tend to hear it so much and I mostly sleeps frew it.
> 
> That Angel certainly is a tinker !!
> 
> Awwww buster my mum off everydays now till next ewsday  ... Hope you have lots of funs wiv your mum


Mum and Diesel call me a tinker too Diesel calls me a pain as well.He is a big bad mean dog.


----------



## Guest

Nicky10 said:


> Angel if you calm down you get yummy treats. Is that not better than getting told off?


I want to play though but Diesel just sits there yelping. I never gets treats.


----------



## Guest

I don't think I've never met a usky :frown2:

Mum gave me my green crocdial and now I'm trying to bury the last little bit somewhere, but my house doesn't have very many good burying spots


----------



## Nicky10

He would be much nicer to you if you would stop jumping on him and biting him all the time


----------



## Nicky10

McKenzie said:


> I don't think I've never met a usky :frown2:
> 
> Mum gave me my green crocdial and now I'm trying to bury the last little bit somewhere, but my house doesn't have very many good burying spots


They're spitz like Bumby but they're bigger and not as fluffy. They're fun but they're a little crazy


----------



## Guest

Nicky10 said:


> He would be much nicer to you if you would stop jumping on him and biting him all the time


He was nice when I first got home but now since I jumped and bited him he hasn't been so nice mum tapped me on the nose today which I didn't like. Silly hooman.


----------



## Nicky10

Well don't jump around and bite Diesel you get much yummier stuff that way and Diesel and your mum will be nice


----------



## Guest

Nicky10 said:


> Well don't jump around and bite Diesel you get much yummier stuff that way and Diesel and your mum will be nice


I started running on my walk this morning and mum pulled me back saying no.


----------



## Nicky10

Why are you not allowed to run on walks?


----------



## Guest

Nicky10 said:


> Why are you not allowed to run on walks?


She lets me after I have done a woopsie and she clears it up but until then she doesn't like me running.


----------



## Nicky10

Probably so she can clean it up the hoomans have to do that.


----------



## Guest

Nicky10 said:


> Probably so she can clean it up the hoomans have to do that.


Scoop law I fink. I don't come when called either.


----------



## Nicky10

You should you get such nice food for coming when called


----------



## Guest

Nicky10 said:


> You should you get such nice food for coming when called


Mum says I'm a pain at the park not bringing toys back.


----------



## Guest

Cloud&JaysMum said:


> BUT BUMBLES HOW WILL YOU STAYS TOGEFFER??


  I don't know  
Buster?! Do you know? :crying:



woody10 said:


> I'm happy you had your snitches out Bumble - I know what it's like. I still don't know why you had snitches, I hope it wasn't too bad and that you were still able to do gility.
> 
> Just come back from my long walk and now going to have a relax in the sun.


I had a lump of stuff :blink: but it wasn't dangerous stuff :w00t:

Cats do zoomies too Kenzie! But I've never seen a big animal do it  was it a bit scary?

I've told you, Kenz, you can bury stuff anywhere, even in plain sight :w00t: xxxxxxxxx


----------



## LyndaDanny

Heya doggie buddies! MinkyMoo the ratboy here again. My norty bruvver Lightning bit mum's finger again this morning. Mum said he will have to have his pom-poms chopped off. What are pom-poms? And will he have snitches?


----------



## Guest

I'm a pom-pom :yikes: :yikes: I haven't done anything :crying: xxxxxx


----------



## LyndaDanny

Oh Bumby!! You are a nice pom-pom. I wish you cud come and live here :001_wub: I fink Mum meant his dangly bits have to be chopped off


----------



## Nicky10

Hi buddies sorry I was sleeping. Your rat has Bumbys on it? :blink: Must mean something else. Mum is cross just cause I was talking to Albert our neighbour doggie and erm someone complained. Barking is a much better sound than that dog awful music our other neighbour plays constantly :


----------



## Guest

Now that Angel the pain has shut up my turn on this thread. I read what she put about me.


----------



## Nicky10

I have been trying to tell her how to behave Diesel it doesn't seem to be getting through I think she thinks everyone hates her and that you're mean


----------



## Sandysmum

Hey Buster, you're the brains around here. What does it mean if someone calls you a tart. I fort tarts were jammy things that hoomans eat,but someone said I was a right tart yesterday. Does that mean they want to fill me with jam and eat me:scared: 
I wasn't doing nuffin wrong, just letting lots of nice people fuss over me. They're not going to come back and eat me full of jam are they


----------



## Guest

Nicky10 said:


> I have been trying to tell her how to behave Diesel it doesn't seem to be getting through I think she thinks everyone hates her and that you're mean


She doesn't like me do love her Buster and so does mum but she needs to behave. Mum said she may have to donate her so that she doesn't hurt me.


----------



## Nicky10

I think that might be a bad thing  means you want all the attenshun from hoomans or male dogs :001_unsure:. The hoomans see that as a bad thing

Why does mum say this thread reminds her of her greek exam where she had to explain stuff so people from ages and ages ago could understand it?


----------



## Guest

Nicky10 said:


> I think that might be a bad thing  means you want all the attenshun from hoomans or male dogs :001_unsure:. The hoomans see that as a bad thing
> 
> Why does mum say this thread reminds her of her greek exam where she had to explain stuff so people from ages and ages ago could understand it?


She nearly hurt me today. Mum is worried even she can't control Angel.


----------



## Nicky10

You should be able to train her all doggies can be trained


----------



## Guest

Nicky10 said:


> You should be able to train her all doggies can be trained


So far she is proving an untrainable puppy.


----------



## Guest

They're eating you?! 

The worlds gone mad today *panic* *panic* xxxxxx


----------



## Nicky10

Who's eating who?


----------



## Guest

The hoomans are going to eat Jet :crying: xxxxx


----------



## Nicky10

No dey're not it just means he loves the atenshun from lots of people. So do I does that make me a tart


----------



## Guest

PHEW! That's okay then, I couldn't stand to see Jet being etted 

I honestly never touched the nice ratty :crying: I don't want to be chopped, I'll get snitches agen xxxxx


----------



## Cloud&JaysMum

Bumby goona falls to bits and Jets gonna be eatens by hoomans ..... WOTS GOING ON ????


----------



## Sandysmum

Ooo fanks Buster, I'm glad you're so clever and know things. I was really scared coz I fought I was gonna get filled up wiv jam and cooked and eaten. So it's good to be a real tart then, coz it means that you like being fussed over.That's me alright!
Eh Bumby, you're not going to fall to bits when they take your snitches out. I'm getting worried again, coz does that mean I will too?


----------



## Cloud&JaysMum

its ok's I speaked to my friend and she says that itches in the side when they comes out don't means you falls to bits ..... PHEW !! 

I fink I needs to become a tarts too if its means you get fussed ova


----------



## Nicky10

You're not going to fall apart Bumby don't be silly.


----------



## Guest

Mum took Diesel for a walk then took me to the park we played fetch and I came back when called and mum gave me a dog biscuit.


----------



## Nicky10

Yes dog biscuits are yummy aren't they? You get those for being good keep coming when you're called and you get more


----------



## Guest

Nicky10 said:


> Yes dog biscuits are yummy aren't they? You get those for being good keep coming when you're called and you get more


I only came when called once but mum said that's a start.


----------



## Cloud&JaysMum

well done Angel ..... thats really good start  

I don't always come to mum when she calls but mostly thats coz I going def 
but occasionally its coz I just ignoring her


----------



## Nicky10

danielled said:


> I only came when called once but mum said that's a start.


Yes it's a good start keep doing it you'll make your mum happy and get lots of treats. I ignore mum calling me sometimes  all the smells are just so distracting


----------



## Guest

Cloud&JaysMum said:


> well done Angel ..... thats really good start
> 
> I don't always come to mum when she calls but mostly thats coz I going def
> but occasionally its coz I just ignoring her


Thanks I liked my biscuit.


----------



## Guest

Nicky10 said:


> Yes it's a good start keep doing it you'll make your mum happy and get lots of treats. I ignore mum calling me sometimes  all the smells are just so distracting


I will try. Mum is poorly she just been sick. Diesel I'm sorry I jumped on you and bited you. I will try to be more gentle maybe just play tug of war we both like that.


----------



## Guest

KENZIE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

My oof came :w00t: it came it came it came :w00t: xxxxxxxx


----------



## vicki.burns

Mine didded the same Bumble today, all my pointy ones come out now, mum said I would haff to haff a noperation if they didn't but the haff now so no noperations for me!


----------



## vicki.burns

Was you talking about toofs??? Fink I might be all confused


----------



## Guest

I wasn't, Lincoln, this is a deer oof chew what Kenzie sented me :w00t:

But funny you should say that buddy...I've still got one of my baby toofs :001_unsure: I've gots to have it tooked out  How are you, quick buddy? xxxxxxx


----------



## vicki.burns

That is a deer foot? I am ok, lazy day today, mum was off for two days but they both had work today, I still got my two walks though so that was good how is your new cat sister settling in?


----------



## Guest

I bet that was fun, having them to yourself :w00t: I had a hooge walk tonight, we wented 8 miles  I still wants to play though if you lot do :w00t: Mum might be tired, but I aint :w00t:

It's a deer fut :yesnod: It made mum 'gag' when she opened it but :drool: Oh, Lincoln, :drool: they're a MAZING! I've buried it under her pillow on her side of the bed, don't tell her :glare:

xxxxxx


----------



## vicki.burns

Thats naughty Bumble!!!  I dont fink my mum would be appy with that! Shes ordering her looking goggles now, daddy found out he's got to wear some now too, both of them. I am good though, nuffink wrong with me. I always wanted one of them pig ears they always look tasty they do


----------



## Guest

I bets she wont notice :glare: 

I have them pig sneers, they make mum feel sick too : 

She's a cow (you know, one of those things that don't eat meat) but I bet I can twist her round my little paw and make her buy me even the deer oof's again :glare:

A few of us buddies send each othur our favrit stuffs now, would you like me to send you some of my favouritist chews in the post Lincoln :w00t: xxxxxx


----------



## vicki.burns

That would be nice of you Bumble, I will haff to send you somefink too... now what do I like the most... more than anyfink in the whole wide world that I could send you..........


----------



## Guest

Get your mum to pm me where you lives :w00t: I'll send you crocdials to start with, and chewy edgehogs :drool: dog oh dog they're yummy :drool: 

Just popping into the garden for the last time 

xxxxxxxx


----------



## vicki.burns

They sound interesting Bumble, I still haven't had any of those nardines yet. Dad was making his work food earlier and I smelled all the nepperonis and zalami and stuffs and it smelled gooooood. Did you mummy ever get you that yoghurt? I'll tell her to talk to your mummy


----------



## vicki.burns

I am going sleepies now Bumble but I will make sure mum pm's your mum soon. night night buddy xx


----------



## Guest

Actually! I never DID get my yogit :skep: I'll get on that :skep:

Sweet dreams, quick buddy


xxxx

Am I just here on my own now :huh: xxxx


----------



## Sandysmum

Any body still up? I want someone to play with. Bumby your up at this time are you here. Anyone?


----------



## Guest

Course I's here :w00t: Mum is shattered, but I's here, and she aint going no-where whilst I want to play :w00t:

I got my oof from Kenzie, Jet :drool: It's a MAZING! My mum lucked like this when she opened it ---> :yikes: :yikes: :yikes: :yikes: but I just ignored her :yesnod: :drool: you've gots to get one buddy xxxx


----------



## Sandysmum

Not too shure bout the oof Bumby. My mum don't like things that smell nasty. I'll try my best 'eyes of great pleading' and I'm shure she will get me one.
Whatcha want to play then?


----------



## Guest

Back buddy, mum took the pooter to do somefing reallllyyy boring with cards and flow ERRRRRsss :Yawn: 

What do YOU wanna play :w00t: I chosed last night! xxxx


----------



## Sandysmum

How bout hidesandsneaks. You hide first and I'll count to five then come looking for you.
1 2 3 4 5
Comin ready or not
* Jet turns round to look where Bumby is*


----------



## Guest

*puts paws over mouth* xxxxxx


----------



## Sandysmum

*Jet stalks round, sniffing all the time*
Singing: come out come out wherever you are Singing:


----------



## Guest

*covers mouth with all four paws and rolls about* xxxx


----------



## Sandysmum

* Jet looks in the rain barrel,and sniffs his way to the tree*
Aww come on, where are you.


----------



## Guest

*muffled yap* 



*less muffled yap*




:skep:





YAP YAP YAP YAP YAP YAP YAP YAP!!! *runnnnnnnnnnnnsssssss* *Yaaaaaaaaapppppp*
xxxx


----------



## Sandysmum

*Jet stands still, Carefully adjusts ears till they've found the right direction and runs over*
Gottcha, Bumby.


----------



## Guest

Not until you touch my left eer you haven't :w00t: *play wrestles with a bigger dog* Dint fink I'd do that, did you  but I wills  

*thinks 'well, my buddies know I do, so I don'ts care :glare:' *

xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Sandysmum

Mind me snitches, can we play somefink else instead. When these are out I'll show you who's the best at wreslin.
How about a game of tag. Heehee, we always play knock and run
* Jet giggles*


----------



## Guest

You know what, Jet, :Yawn: do you want to come and sit here a bit :Yawn:xxxxxxx


----------



## Sandysmum

Ok, that looks really comfy.:Yawn::Yawn:


----------



## Guest

Morning everywoof!!!!!!! 

I's up and ready to play :w00t: *runs round in random directions* 


WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!

Mum founded the oof :yesnod: she said, and I quote 'O for Golf snakes, Bumble' and dropped it on the floor 

It's okay, I brought it straight back on  xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Guest

I have been playing tug of war with Angel she was gentle for a change we both got a treat.


----------



## Cloud&JaysMum

Morning erro bodies

what are Golf Snakes Bumbles?? ... are they good to plays with ??

Guess wots ...... my mum said she would not get another dogs for a few years but she told me lasts night when we were on our walks that she was wondering if it might be goods to look round for a friend for me..... she saids she might looks for s rescoooo older dog likes mes (not that I rescoooo but I am old :glare: ) .... I finks nice time Dads home and he in the moods to listen she might put it to hims ... she says she might ring the rescoooo centre first to see what they fink before she asks Dad ......

What do you guys fink ???

Anyways mum says she has a buzy day today.... she has to go and get my medicine and some funny stuff for the fish tanks.... she says she has to take some water out the tanks and then put it back .... why I don't knows :001_huh: .... then has to makes some roses from sugar for the cake she has to make next weeks.

So I might or might not get on here during the day.... if I don't ope you have a good day (I am sure I will though coz Mum is always sneaking on and leaving puter open  )


----------



## Guest

Me and Diesel are looking after mum she is poorly still.


----------



## Guest

Hi everywoof, Hi Bumble!

I'm soooooo glad you like the oof Bumble :yesnod: It's one of my favouristist chews :yesnod:

Ooo Jay a new bother or sista sounds like fun :w00t:

Bumble  Mum gave me the green crocdial yesday and when I went outside just now my poop was GREEN


----------



## Guest

McKenzie said:


> Hi everywoof, Hi Bumble!
> 
> I'm soooooo glad you like the oof Bumble :yesnod: It's one of my favouristist chews :yesnod:
> 
> Ooo Jay a new bother or sista sounds like fun :w00t:
> 
> Bumble  Mum gave me the green crocdial yesday and when I went outside just now my poop was GREEN


There was a dog last night on E vets intern called McKenzie same breed too she was I'll and saw her and thought I better ask if you are ok.


----------



## Cloud&JaysMum

my poop goes green too when I have those !!!


----------



## pika

Erro guys,

I is new to this thread...and shy.....I is Skye or Skyekee or HEYGIVETHATBACK..I donno why mummy calls me that :glare: 

I been having a good morning, I ripped up lots of tissues to make them look like snow :tongue_smilie: 

Now I is staring out the window waiting for my walk, mummy is been lazy still in her jama's at this time :nono:


----------



## pika

McKenzie said:


> Hi everywoof, Hi Bumble!
> 
> I'm soooooo glad you like the oof Bumble :yesnod: It's one of my favouristist chews :yesnod:
> 
> Ooo Jay a new bother or sista sounds like fun :w00t:
> 
> Bumble  Mum gave me the green crocdial yesday and when I went outside just now my poop was GREEN


 I ad green doodoo when Mum gave me a green denta chewy thing, GREEN FOOD MAKES GREEN POOP!!


----------



## Cloud&JaysMum

Hey Skye and welcomes to the fred .....

making snow sounds like fun  ..... I like real snows .... I pretend I a bulldozer and clear the snows with my nose.... makes erroone laughs coz i get it all over my nose !!


----------



## Guest

Hi Skye, I'm Kenzie  It's nice having anuva girl around here :yesnod: Your sno sounds fun :w00t: My mum's still in her jamas too watching that tv box, I wish she'd hurry up and take me for my walk :glare:

I don't fink I like green poop, it's a bit scary :blink:


----------



## pika

Teehee..makin sno is fun you should try it!! 

Ooo oooo oooo I does that too, but my liddle legs in the sho makes me look like I just gotsa head ! I like to hide in the sno and pop up :001_smile:

Hoomans start frowny facing and callin you HEYGIVEMETHAT  

I is ungry..but I ate my breakky already...mmmmm wha do I do


----------



## pika

McKenzie said:


> Hi Skye, I'm Kenzie  It's nice having anuva girl around here :yesnod: Your sno sounds fun :w00t: My mum's still in her jamas too watching that tv box, I wish she'd hurry up and take me for my walk :glare:
> 
> I don't fink I like green poop, it's a bit scary :blink:


Hi Kenzie 

These hoomans ay, they take FOREVERRRR to wake up!!

Me either..but it's better than a dangleberry! Ooo Oooo or the horrid one I had yesterday cuz I ated lots tennis ball bits :glare: they shouldn't come out so..bumpy! I woz screaming and mum laughed at meh and said it woz my fault!


----------



## Cloud&JaysMum

hey guys ... we aren't having a good day today 

I has bin sick in the kitchen  and my mums is angry and upsets coz someone has taken some paper things from her Bank that she didn't knows was going, and shouldn't have gone ... she has called the bank and emailed the people who have takens the money ...... she keeps saying that she has been stoopid to trust a company like thats ..... she says she finks she might cancel her cards to stop them takings anymores ..... why hoomans don't just stick to bones and crocdiles I dont knows :blink::blink: :blink: :


----------



## Guest

Cloud&JaysMum said:


> hey guys ... we aren't having a good day today
> 
> I has bin sick in the kitchen  and my mums is angry and upsets coz someone has taken some paper things from her Bank that she didn't knows was going, and shouldn't have gone ... she has called the bank and emailed the people who have takens the money ...... she keeps saying that she has been stoopid to trust a company like thats ..... she says she finks she might cancel her cards to stop them takings anymores ..... why hoomans don't just stick to bones and crocdiles I dont knows :blink::blink: :blink: :


Oh no that's not good. Diesel here by the way Angel is asleep for once.


----------



## Cloud&JaysMum

Hey Diesel how you doing Bud?


----------



## Nicky10

Sounds like she's getting much better Diesel must have listened to me. 

Oh no I hope you're better soon Jay . Mum had that as well last week she was worried cause someone didn't cancel something that took money out but then they did


----------



## pika

Cloud&JaysMum said:


> hey guys ... we aren't having a good day today
> 
> I has bin sick in the kitchen  and my mums is angry and upsets coz someone has taken some paper things from her Bank that she didn't knows was going, and shouldn't have gone ... she has called the bank and emailed the people who have takens the money ...... she keeps saying that she has been stoopid to trust a company like thats ..... she says she finks she might cancel her cards to stop them takings anymores ..... why hoomans don't just stick to bones and crocdiles I dont knows :blink::blink: :blink: :


Ow no hope you feel better!!  I sends you lots o licks!!

Oww no hoomans and ther moneys...Agree's!! Ther orta stick to bones :


----------



## pika

Guys guys..Mum just took me for the best walkies!

I gots a bone from the meat man..I like him!! He's my new fwend! 

I gots two marrow bones, Mum said I can have the other one later..the first one was mmmm yumyum :drool: :drool:


----------



## Guest

Cloud&JaysMum said:


> Hey Diesel how you doing Bud?


I'm ok but mum isn't.


Nicky10 said:


> Sounds like she's getting much better Diesel must have listened to me.
> 
> Oh no I hope you're better soon Jay . Mum had that as well last week she was worried cause someone didn't cancel something that took money out but then they did


Think she did listen to you eventually. Well done Buster and thank you.


----------



## Guest

Hi everywoof!!! Hows your days been?

Mummy didn't have to work today so we went to the park :w00t: I nearly got bited by one of them wons but mum pulled me out of the way just in time *phew*

Then I met two dogs my size and their man said they were friendly so mum let me off my lead and I got to play with them. The one called Maisie didn't really want to play much but I played a HOOGE game of chase with the one called Wallis and she had even more nenegy than me coz I had to lie down coz I was tired but she wanted to keep chasing! It was sooooooo much fun and the man gave me a treat too 

But then the sky wet us  Mum made me run but I still got all wet and when I get wet my fur goes all curly and I look like a sissy


----------



## Guest

McKenzie said:


> Hi everywoof!!! Hows your days been?
> 
> Mummy didn't have to work today so we went to the park :w00t: I nearly got bited by one of them wons but mum pulled me out of the way just in time *phew*
> 
> Then I met two dogs my size and their man said they were friendly so mum let me off my lead and I got to play with them. The one called Maisie didn't really want to play much but I played a HOOGE game of chase with the one called Wallis and she had even more nenegy than me coz I had to lie down coz I was tired but she wanted to keep chasing! It was sooooooo much fun and the man gave me a treat too
> 
> But then the sky wet us  Mum made me run but I still got all wet and when I get wet my fur goes all curly and I look like a sissy


Angel and me went for a walk at dinner time mum took us to the park one at a time obviously Angel got to play with some dogs and was gentle.


----------



## Guest

Wooo that was a long walk! 

Hi Skye, new buddy :w00t: You're spot on (just like that flea goo) making sno is the BESTEST!

I fink a brutha or sista would be nice for you, Jay :yesnod: your mum's very cleva.

They make my poo a bit green too Kenzie :blink: but they aren't heartificial colours so mum says it's okay :001_smile:

Hi Jet, hi Buster xxxxx


----------



## vicki.burns

Hi guys, my mum got up really earlies for work this morning and I went downstairs with her to make sure she remember everything, and to make sure she really was awake we played fetch in the kitchen at 6am!!!!

But now I've got big problems, she's home and I was playing with my tennis balls but I've lost one under the poof and one under the stand for the big talking box! No more tennis balls unless mum gets them for me. So I went over to the rug and pulled that up instead. Mummy wasn't happy :


----------



## Guest

What you need to do Lincoln is bark at wherever your tenis balls are stuck. If you bark for long enuf your mum will rescoo them for you :yesnod:


----------



## Guest

:yesnod: Kenzie is right, Lincoln :yesnod: It happens to my boing ball all the time  

Or you can just lie down and look at where it's stuck, really sadly, and keep whimpering, it's up to you, they're both good methuds :yesnod: xxxxx


----------



## vicki.burns

That's what I did but I kept scratching at the floor she didn't like that, (apparently nice wood floors take mummy 2 whole days to sand and farnish)


----------



## Nicky10

Hi buddies hope you all had a nice day. Mum was watching some silly tv thingy about people with metal things they were hitting each other with :blink:. They must insist on making things that are dangerous to themselves. 

It's easy to train your mum to get your ball out for you Lincoln. I sit beside the sofa looking sad, if she doesn't notice whine or lie down head on paws looking sad a sigh helps too. If that doesn't work whine and scratch under the sofa. At this point they should be getting it out for you. 

Welcome to the gang Sky


----------



## Guest

Nicky10 said:


> Hi buddies hope you all had a nice day. Mum was watching some silly tv thingy about people with metal things they were hitting each other with :blink:. They must insist on making things that are dangerous to themselves.
> 
> It's easy to train your mum to get your ball out for you Lincoln. I sit beside the sofa looking sad, if she doesn't notice whine or lie down head on paws looking sad a sigh helps too. If that doesn't work whine and scratch under the sofa. At this point they should be getting it out for you.
> 
> Welcome to the gang Sky


Buster Diesel won the frisbee competition today. I can't catch the frisbee.


----------



## Nicky10

Mum says well done Diesel none of her dogs ever caught the *bleep* frisbee in nintendogs.


----------



## Guest

:yesnod: You haves to be annoying, Lincoln, or you don't get what you want quick enough :yesnod: xxxxxx


----------



## Nicky10

Or just act so pathetic and miserable that they have to get it for you because they hate to see you sad :yesnod:


----------



## Guest

I'm staying at granddads tonight, but I'm going to get mum to go home and get my oof first :drool:

Have you gots it back Lincoln?

Hi Buster! xxxx


----------



## Nicky10

Not tried a oof before are they good?


----------



## Guest

I'm so glad you like the oof Bumble :yesnod: They're one of my favouritist things never :yesnod:

Buster :w00t: I can make mum send you a oof too when she buys some more :w00t:


----------



## Guest

Nicky10 said:


> Mum says well done Diesel none of her dogs ever caught the *bleep* frisbee in nintendogs.


I can't catch it either can't do guilty either can't master the jumps and seesaw. Buster always wins gility.


----------



## Nicky10

If you two fink they are good maybe I should try one

You'll learn gility Angel it's a lot of fun it just takes a while to learn it


----------



## Guest

I'll make mum send you one Buster :yesnod: but I dunno when she's going on the petlanit interweb again so it might take a little while :frown:


----------



## Nicky10

Dat's ok I can wait well sometimes.... I'm not dat good with waiting but I'm already having to wait aaaaages for my photos so I can wait for dis too


----------



## Guest

Nicky10 said:


> If you two fink they are good maybe I should try one
> 
> You'll learn gility Angel it's a lot of fun it just takes a while to learn it


I'm having no joy so far.


----------



## Nicky10

You only started listening to your mum don't worry gility takes a while to learn but it's soooooo much fun it's worth it


----------



## Guest

I loves how we share things  

You've got to try one Buster :yesnod: 

It's the hooge dog walk on Sunday :w00t: xxxxxx


----------



## Guest

Nicky10 said:


> You only started listening to your mum don't worry gility takes a while to learn but it's soooooo much fun it's worth it


I haven't bited Diesel today either.


----------



## Nicky10

I bet you'll have fun Bumby all those dogs to play with


----------



## Nicky10

danielled said:


> I haven't bited Diesel today either.


:w00t: Way to go Angel. I hope you're getting lots of yummy treats for being good


----------



## Guest

Nicky10 said:


> :w00t: Way to go Angel. I hope you're getting lots of yummy treats for being good


Yes I am Diesel nicked one of mine but said sorry. I forgive Diesel.


----------



## Guest

Buddies :blink:

Someone just camed round to granddads and said 'my girlfriend wants a bumble, where was he from and what is he?'

I'm a dog aren't I? :001_unsure: xxxxx


----------



## Nicky10

Maybe he means the kind of dog you are I fink. You're so amazing everyone wants one of you :yesnod:


----------



## Bex190

Maybe they're gonna clone you Bumble then there would be loads of you!


----------



## Guest

You're a Bumble :blink: From your mum's house :blink:

They're not going to take you are they :scared: :scared: :scared:


----------



## Guest

Busterrrrr :blush: 

I hope he doesn't try and steal me in the night 

That's what my mum said 'he's a Bumble' :lol:

clone me? :w00t: fink of the noise we'd make :w00t: xxxx


----------



## Nicky10

I fink they just want a pom like Bumby Kenzie I'm sure his mum would never let him be taken away


----------



## Guest

Oh phew :blush: I was a bit worried they were going to take Bumble


----------



## Cloud&JaysMum

hey guyz ..... ooo lots of chats ....

Lots of clone Bumbles ... ooo that sounds interesting !!!

Mum and Dad are having a "discussion" : about whether a bruver or sista for me is a good idea .... Mum sayz it is and Dad sayz he doesn't fink so .... he says 'what if it won't stops me barking ... we could end up with twos barking' ...    .... mum sayz ' but you hardly here' and dad sayz 'well get one then' in a cross voice ..... o dears 

I wish I could stops barking but I loves my mum sooo much I misses her.... can't she just stays here wiv me??


----------



## Nicky10

There are lots of Bumby's and some are much bigger than he is.


----------



## Guest

oh yeah - like that cheesehound!!! :drool:


----------



## Nicky10

I don't fink they're eatable Kenzie just like the dachshunds aren't really sausages. There's a big one lives near us called a samoyed and it's white


----------



## Guest

:drool: Cheesehound 

I gots my oof  xxxxxxx


----------



## Nicky10

Mum's upset cause she says she was looking at old pictures and she realised how much grey I have now. I'm only 6 :blink: but I don't like seeing her upset


----------



## Guest

Oh buddy  don't worry. You's is only little, you'll be here for never :yesnod: xxxxxx


----------



## Nicky10

I hope so I dread to think what damage she would end up doing to herself without a doggie around to keep an eye on her :. I don't fink I'm old 6 isn't old unless you're a really really big dog and I'm only little


----------



## Bex190

Tell her that grey fur is just a sign of how much love you've had. That always gets my hoomons!


----------



## Nicky10

Then she'd leak even more and I don't like seeing that


----------



## Bex190

Oh dears. Maybe just go and chew a shoe up then, that'll stop her thinking about it!


----------



## Nicky10

Erm no she used to get awfully cross when I did that when I was a puppy. Somefing about I chewed spensive stuff. I'll try cuddles :yesnod: less likely to get me told off


----------



## Guest

:yesnod: You will be Buster.

I sawed my dad the nother day and he's going grey, do you want to see a photo of him :w00t: xxxxx


----------



## Bex190

That sounds like a good idea, my teefs get me into trouble sometimes but then i do the sideways head thing and they always forgive me!


----------



## Nicky10

Sure I would love to see a picture of him


----------



## Guest

You've got a dad Bumble??? :w00t: 

I don't think I've got none of them :frown2:

I think it's cool that you change colour Buster :yesnod: I hope I change colour one day :w00t: I'd like to be pink :yesnod:


----------



## Nicky10

Bex190 said:


> That sounds like a good idea, my teefs get me into trouble sometimes but then i do the sideways head thing and they always forgive me!


I used to get in trouble a lot when I was a baby like when I chewed the thing that pulls the drawer open off... The huge sad abused eyes always worked though


----------



## Bex190

I only chew when I'm fwightened now which isn't so often. I chewed most of the things that hold the handrail on the stairs up when I first came from the rescue though. Mummy sez I have jaws of steel and I should work with firefighters to get hoomons out of cars!


----------



## Nicky10

McKenzie said:


> You've got a dad Bumble??? :w00t:
> 
> I don't think I've got none of them :frown2:
> 
> I think it's cool that you change colour Buster :yesnod: I hope I change colour one day :w00t: I'd like to be pink :yesnod:


I don't know who my dad was either but I have mum don't need one. Some people colour their dog pink maybe you could get your mum to do that


----------



## Guest

Kenzie :lol: You're so funny :001_wub:

There's my dad :w00t: xxxxxx


----------



## Bex190

You could get dots put on your fur and pretend to be a dalmation!


----------



## Nicky10

He's a very handsome dog must be where you get your looks from Bumby


----------



## Bex190

Your dad looks really nice. I'd like to have fluffy fur.

I don't know any of my family but Otto's got a mum, aunty and loads of brothers and sisters and they all look zactly the same to me!


----------



## Guest

Your dad's one of them things that the gards at the palice wear on them heads??? :blink:


----------



## Nicky10

No those are made of bears Kenzie not dogs. I don't know why they hunt bears though those fings are scary


----------



## Guest

I was a dalmashun once!!! :w00t:


----------



## Bex190

My teddy bear's not scary but that might be cos most of his insides are out now.


----------



## Nicky10

No teddy bears aren't real the real ones are hooooooooooge and they have huge claws and are mean


----------



## Bex190

Kenzie what did they do to you???

Did you run and run and pull and pull? That's what the dalmashun that lives near me does


----------



## Guest

It's ok, I wasn't really a dalmashun :blush: I was just dressed up like one :yesnod: It was book day at skool so everyone dressed up in weird clothes :blink:


----------



## Bex190

That sounds like fun!

I don't really have any funny clothes cept for this jumper dat grandma knitted for me dat is way too big!










You can see my none scary bear too!


----------



## Guest

I like your jumper Alfie :yesnod:

Mum only puts me in clothes when it's nowing but then she laughs at me  I dunno what she thinks is so fun ny :


----------



## Bex190

I wont walk in the winter without 2 coats on at once! 

if they try to take me out I just pretend all my paws hurt and they have to get my coats!


----------



## Nicky10

I don't wear clothes :glare: unless I'm really really cold then I wear a coat sometimes.


----------



## pika

Erro guys!! I'm back!!

I as been a good puppy today!

I didn't bark at no one on my walk..well one lady buh she was right in mai face :blink: whats a dog to do?

I ad some fun in the park, walked all pretty for mum and then dint bark at no other woofies wen I see some in the park! :tongue_smilie: : watch mum think I'm gettin good and I'll give er hell tomorrow :w00t:


----------



## pika

McKenzie said:


> I like your jumper Alfie :yesnod:
> 
> Mum only puts me in clothes when it's nowing but then she laughs at me  I dunno what she thinks is so fun ny :


Kenzie I likes your clothes!

Mum got me a boys jumper when it got cold :cryin: everyone called me a 'he' :glare: mum said pink don't soot me!


----------



## Guest

Thanks Skye! That coat only fitted me when I was teeny tiny but I have a bigger one now :yesnod: and mum made me a majic jumper too with string and sticks :blink:

I always gets called a he too :glare: even when i'm wearing my pink collar :glare:


----------



## Nicky10

That fing again with the sticks and string? How on earth do they make clothes with those


----------



## Bex190

Otto always gets called a girl cos he's pretty.

I laffs at him when dat happens!


----------



## Guest

I dunno Buster but she did!!!  It was real weird :glare:


----------



## Nicky10

I can't understand those at all. Maybe mum could try although she might make me wear them and I don't do clothes.


----------



## Guest

Thems is my cloves :001_smile: You're too pretty to be a boy Kenzie xxxxxxx

And one of my racing car too :w00t: xxxx


----------



## pika

McKenzie said:


> Thanks Skye! That coat only fitted me when I was teeny tiny but I have a bigger one now :yesnod: and mum made me a majic jumper too with string and sticks :blink:
> 
> I always gets called a he too :glare: even when i'm wearing my pink collar :glare:


I asn't grown  my baby things still fit me  one day I'll be one of em big snow dogs!

:O :blink: string and sticks?? sounds yummy to me!

:glare: We should get signs!


----------



## Guest

Don't worry, Skye, I never grewed either  xxxxxx


----------



## Nicky10

I always get called a boy. Dey make clothes with strings and sticks I don't know how though . I grewed I used to fit under this little chair we have in our living room I'm bigger than it now

You have a racing car Bumby?


----------



## pika

Mum makes me feel like a big dog sometimes!

She larfs at me cuz if she puts me up on er shoulder I sits there all preedy and she calls me Pee-Ka-Chu...wonder wot that is? :blink: I likes being up there cuz I can see EVERYTHING :w00t:


----------



## Nicky10

Peek-a-chu is that strange little yellow thing with the big ears from a game in the DS :yesnod:. Mum used to play it all the time. He's a pokemon or something like that. They capture them and put them in little balls and fight them. I don't know why she played it


----------



## Guest

Skyeee! You're just like me! Shoulders is the bestest places! xxxx


----------



## Nicky10

I'm too big to sit on mum's shoulder . I like putting my paws on them and giving her kisses though

I don't fink you look like peek-a-choo Sky


----------



## Guest

Diesel is asleep. I'm worried about mum.


----------



## pika

Nicky10 said:


> Peek-a-chu is that strange little yellow thing with the big ears from a game in the DS :yesnod:. Mum used to play it all the time. He's a pokemon or something like that. They capture them and put them in little balls and fight them. I don't know why she played it


 my ears are not that big...are they?? I can't see em :blink:

My mum plays it too, she gets annoyed when I wanna pop my head to look at what shes doin and lick the white game thingy! :lol: it's fun you should try it with your mum


----------



## pika

Nicky10 said:


> I'm too big to sit on mum's shoulder . I like putting my paws on them and giving her kisses though
> 
> I don't fink you look like peek-a-choo Sky
> View attachment 66994


Mum just looked at me with the look in er eye...oh no I believe she as just found my all-o-een costume


----------



## Nicky10

danielled said:


> Diesel is asleep. I'm worried about mum.


What's wrong with her?


----------



## pika

danielled said:


> Diesel is asleep. I'm worried about mum.


Ono, whats wrong with her?


----------



## Nicky10

pika said:


> my ears are not that big...are they?? I can't see em :blink:
> 
> My mum plays it too, she gets annoyed when I wanna pop my head to look at what shes doin and lick the white game thingy! :lol: it's fun you should try it with your mum


I do that when she's playing the doggie game that Diesel and Angel are in. She starts complaining somefing about competitions...



pika said:


> Mum just looked at me with the look in er eye...oh no I believe she as just found my all-o-een costume


Oh dear tear it to pieces it's the only way to avoid it.


----------



## vicki.burns

And peekachu is a famous actor, had a film and everything.

Bumble, I got the ball back!!!!! Only one of them but we went over the field, me mummy and daddy played lots of fetch. I ran round loads all really quick. There was a group of medium hoomans sitting in the field, I tried to run to them lots, but Mummy shouted my name and Daddy whistled lots so I came back, apart from once when I zoomied over and jumped on some of them!!

I love the racing car and everyones clothes!!!! Mum said she used to use to sticks and string but can't now because she said somefink about I fink I'm a cat and always try to take the string.


----------



## Guest

Nicky10 said:


> What's wrong with her?





pika said:


> Ono, whats wrong with her?


She isn't well.


----------



## Guest

Where's Jet tonight??? :huh:


----------



## pika

Nicky10 said:


> I do that when she's playing the doggie game that Diesel and Angel are in. She starts complaining somefing about competitions...
> 
> Oh dear tear it to pieces it's the only way to avoid it.


Hoomans and ther games aye! What are we to do 

I'll just eat it!  Looks yummy if you ask me!


----------



## pika

danielled said:


> She isn't well.


O no! I hope she gets better! Lots of cuddles and licks to her!


----------



## Guest

Hehe your head's all funny in that foto Lincoln :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## pika

Look look! I gotsa hat!


----------



## Nicky10

I hope your mum gets better soon Angel 

I let mum put a hoodie on me one time when I was really cold didn't let her take a picture though. She never tries to dress up Leo just me although he would probably kick her if she tried.

Peek-a-choo had lots of movies and a tv show too. Kind of like Lassie


----------



## vicki.burns

I know Kenzie that's cos Mums camera is poo, she needs a new one. Said somefink about next payday, don't know what that is


----------



## Nicky10

Mum needs a new camera too but she bought a new pooter and then my pictures instead. 

She's muttering something about silly dogs always lying in the most akward places just cause I'm curled up on the back of the chair in a small ball cause she said I couldn't lie on the coats that are on the rest of it


----------



## Guest

pika said:


> O no! I hope she gets better! Lots of cuddles and licks to her!


Licks and cuddles will be hard me and Diesel are nintendogs. The Diesel in mums sig is real though.


----------



## vicki.burns

I'm chewing my rope on Daddy's lap!


----------



## Nicky10

It's a shame she isn't closer I would be happy to give her lots of kisses and cuddles but I fink I would have to go on that metal bird thingy.


----------



## Guest

Nicky10 said:


> I hope your mum gets better soon Angel
> 
> I let mum put a hoodie on me one time when I was really cold didn't let her take a picture though. She never tries to dress up Leo just me although he would probably kick her if she tried.
> 
> Peek-a-choo had lots of movies and a tv show too. Kind of like Lassie


So do me and Diesel.


----------



## Guest

I was wondering where Jet was too, Kenzie, my mums a bit worried he hasn't been on :001_unsure: xxxxx


----------



## Nicky10

Now you mention it where is he? :001_unsure:

Why does everything we do make the hoomans laugh. The pillows were in my way I wanted to lie on the sofa so I threw dem off and then just flopped down on my side. Leo does it it looks comfy and it is. Mum was laughing and calling me silly :.


----------



## vicki.burns

Jet might be here later Bumble cos it's always you two that stay up late and talk for evers!!!


----------



## Nicky10

He's here I was getting a bit worried


----------



## Guest

Naughty Jet :glare: He shouldn't play hideandsneak on us like that :glare: xxxxxxx


----------



## Nicky10

He liked a couple of my posts a while ago where is he?


----------



## vicki.burns

Night Night guys, I'm off to sleepies x


----------



## Guest

Night night Lincolne I'm off to bed too.


----------



## Nicky10

Goodnight Lincoln and Angel have good dreams. I might be off soon too almost asleep here


----------



## Guest

Night Lincoln, buddy, sleep well.

On the telly box it says there's a place in america that contains undreds of Jets :001_huh: xxxxxx


----------



## Nicky10

Hundreds? Maybe that's where he is


----------



## Guest

I wish he'd stayed with us :crying: xxxxxx

I meant to ask, have you jumpeded yet, Kenzie?  xxxx


----------



## Guest

No I haven't jumpeded Bumble :frown2: I'm wondering if I'll NEVER learn how to jump :frown2:

I need to go leepies now buddies :Yawn: Talk to you in the morning :yesnod:

Night Bumble :001_wub:


----------



## Guest

Sleep well little white heart nose :001_wub: :001_wub:

I bets you will jump :yesnod: I fink you can anything xxxxxx


----------



## Nicky10

You'll jump Kenzie it's not that hard and it feels like you're flying it's fun. Goodnight sweet dreams


----------



## Guest

I fink Jet's goned again. Will he be okay Buster? :crying: xxxxxx


----------



## Nicky10

I hope so :001_unsure: might just be sleepy


----------



## Guest

Maybe. 

We could go and look for him? xxxxx


----------



## Nicky10

Nah I fink a nardine trail might do the trick to bring him back but you'll have to put it down I don't like the smell.

I was asleep mum woke me up by that stupid squealing noise thing something about running in my sleep and barking . She doesn't find barking cute any other time


----------



## Guest

Naridne trail! Good idea. I'll get on it now :yesnod:

What were you dreaming about? :w00t: xxxxxxx


----------



## Nicky10

Chasing Tigger the mean cat that sits on our wall and laughs at me cause mum won't let me out to bark at him. I had almost caught him too


----------



## Guest

You'll get him one day, you need to wait until he's asleep, like the cat I wee'd on :lol: xxxx


----------



## Nicky10

I don't know that I want to hurt him I'm rethinking my dislike of cats but I do want to stop him walking up and down the wall and laughing at me and den running up the neighbour's tree when I bark at him . I can't climb trees it's not fair


----------



## Guest

I fink you need to sit down and have a chat with each other :yesnod:

I'm getting really worried about Jet :crying: xxxxxxxx


----------



## Nicky10

He's liking posts again so he must be around somewhere . I can't talk to him I don't speak cat and he doesn't speak doggie


----------



## Guest

I hope he's been okay  

You can comoonicate with them in sign language :yesnod: xxxx


----------



## Sandysmum

*sniffs*
Nardines!!!!!!!


----------



## Nicky10

But we might know different signs so it would be confusing. Sides mum doesn't let me near him

JET there you are. We were getting worried but I knew the nardine trail would work. *pushes over bucket of them at leg length* here you two can have them


----------



## Guest

*JET!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!​*
Where've you beaned?! :w00t: xxxxx


----------



## Sandysmum

Hi guys, sorry I've not been on proper today, but mum closed the pooter, and I can't open it. Then she was on the telly phone for ages. I didn't mean to get you all worried.


----------



## Nicky10

Mum does that too :glare: specially when she goes to work if I stay here. I do not like it


----------



## Guest

I can't get it open either :frown2: I can close it though :w00t: It's really funny cause it switches it off :glare: xxxxxx


----------



## Nicky10

No one wants the nardines? They're for you two I bought dem for the nardine trails and it worked so here have them


----------



## Sandysmum

Ok guys. What we gonna do tonight. Play or just chat 'n' chill?


----------



## Nicky10

I'm off to bed soon soooo tired.


----------



## Guest

I'll have the nard...oh....Jet's had them. That'll teach me for eating so slowly.

I finksss we'llllllll

PLAY :w00t: xxxxxx


----------



## Sandysmum

I'll have the nardines if you don't want them Buster. I can never get enuff nardines.


----------



## Nicky10

There's a whole bucket both of you can have lots they're just too icky for me I don't like them. You two can play chasies I'm off to bed goodnight guys


----------



## Guest

Night Buster, buddy, I ope you catch the puss in your dreams xxxxxx


----------



## Nicky10

I hope so too :glare: at least mum won't be able to wake me up this time she'll be asleep upstairs


----------



## Sandysmum

Night Buster. Thanks for the nardines.

Ok Mr Fluffy what we gonna play tonite?


----------



## Guest

We can take turns swinging crinkly blue octopus round if you like :w00t: xxxxx


----------



## Nicky10

*sigh* mum just told me to go to bed then wondered why I hadn't gone. I can't open the door when it's closed and she closed it :. Anyway off to bed now


----------



## Sandysmum

Can I rag it? I like that, I do it to my onky fesant, it's so much fun.


----------



## Guest

You have as much to cope with as I do, Buster :

:yesnod: Course you can, Jet. Some of his legs squeak and some don't so it's up to you which leg you want :001_smile: xxxxxx


----------



## Nicky10

I don't fink anyone is as bad as your mum Bumby but mine can be sooooo silly sometimes


----------



## Sandysmum

*shakes crinky octopus violently from side to side *
Grrrrrrrrrrrrr Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr Grrrrr Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr.


----------



## Guest

I deserve a medhal, I really do :frown2:

That's it Jet :w00t: Now try and swing it round your head

http://www.petforums.co.uk/dog-chat/170941-ajohnson-some-bumble-photos.html#post2550191

There's some new photos of me with my big buddies xxxxx


----------



## Sandysmum

*stops to look at photos*
You're opper looks massive, is that cos you're so small? My mum called you real cute the other day. wait till she sees these!
*Tries to swing crinkly octopus over his head*
Grrrrrrrrrr Grrrrrrr Ouch grrrrow ouch grrrrrrrrrrrrr ouch. Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## Guest

:blush: It's the smallest opper they do, too 

:yesnod: It does bump your head sometimes but it's all part of the fun. His big bit squeaks as well :w00t: xxxxx


----------



## Sandysmum

That was fun.
*Gives it to Bumby*
Lets see what you can do then fluffy pants.


----------



## Guest

Thanks Jet 

I can doooooo THIS!

*runs up and down with it* 

Can we have some more photos of you one day  xxxxxxx


----------



## Sandysmum

Mum's forgot how to get the pics from the camera, but uncle's gonna show her when he gets back from horror day.
Want to play with my onky fesant. she makes a real fuuny noise.
* gives fesant to Bumby*


----------



## Guest

*onk* :w00t: that's a crazy noise *onk* *onk* *ONK* 

Sorry about that buddy, by the way, I had to go and help mum put the re cycling out xxxxxx


----------



## Sandysmum

I help mum do that too. I stands guard over her when she goes out, coz she does it late at night aswell, and I am a guard dog.
Want to play chase, or are you too sleeepy?
* paws ground wanting to run*


----------



## Guest

I had a quick check for that raining cat too, but he wasn't there :skep:

I'll play chase Jet :w00t: I'm full of nenergy tonight.

Ooo! Buddy! It's Friday tomorrow! Do your snitches come out? 

xxxxx


----------



## Sandysmum

What snit- oh them! I'd forgot about them. No, next Friday.
You're it !
* runs off woofing happily*


----------



## Guest

It doesn't even matter now you're back in your proper bed actually, does it :w00t: 

*chases* weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee xxxxxxx


----------



## Sandysmum

* Keeps running but woofs over shoulder*
I love my --
*bumps into tree and falls down*
Ouch!


----------



## Guest

:lol: Silly Jet! There's a tree there buddy! Did you bang your nose? Is it okay  *licks nose* xxxxxx


----------



## Sandysmum

I'm ok, I fink I hurt the tree more than it hurt me.


----------



## Guest

You're so brave! You're my hero :yesnod: :blush: 

Everything makes me cry  

Do you ever stand on your noisy toys and then jump? xxxxx


----------



## Sandysmum

Aww fanks
I jump on em wiv my front paws. It's fun.
I don't cry. I get sad when mum has to go out and leave me for a bit, but I'm so happy when she comes home. She always has a prezzie for me when she come back. But that's not the reason I'm happy, I just like being with her.
Does your mum bring you prezzies?


----------



## Guest

:yesnod: :yesnod: NALWAYS. 

They're always in those stoopid plastic bags though, so I go through them and get them out in the car and she says things like 'Bumble! Just wait until we get home' :lol: xxxxx


----------



## Sandysmum

Ready for round two yet, or shall we just have some treats?


----------



## Guest

Let's do both :w00t: xxxxxxxx


----------



## Sandysmum

Great!! Chase first, who's it?


----------



## Guest

*disappears over field*

MEEEEEEEEeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee.......!

xxxx


----------



## Sandysmum

* Jet runs, carefully avoiding tree*
Come on then slowcoach.


----------



## Guest

I'm here! You just couldn't sees me behind the grass :glare: xxxxxx


----------



## Sandysmum

Aww no.
Bumby, hey Bumby, I gotta go. Sorry buddy.
Night, have nice dreams. See you tomorrow.


----------



## Guest

Night shiny buddy! Sleep well on your proper bed :w00t: xxxxxxx


----------



## mstori

heyo.. reuben here. I just learnded to type so mammy said i can come say hi

mammy still wants to change my name.. mummys ey!! x


----------



## Guest

:w00t: Hi new buddy! I'm Bumble.

Wow oh wow, you lives near me :w00t:

Tell us about yourself, what sort of fings do you like to do? What's your favouritist foods? 

xxxx


----------



## mstori

hi!!

yeah, i likes lots of fings. I like to sleep, runs, teddies and kiss my mammy and family. i loves her lots. she been worried about me needing an op, so i try to gives her lots of cuggles.

oh and i loves my brova and sista but dunno why they leaves me every day to go to this sckool thing? i been to school, but mine was only 4 weeks? cant wait for them to be on holidays again x

mammy just watched a scary programme on tv. hoomans are strange! x

what bouts you?
oh and i darent talk bout food.. my mammy having a mare with me.. she called me sillydoggie today!!!


----------



## Guest

I loves runs too, and my mum, and my girlfriend Kenzie and all my buddies on here, but my favourist thing NEVER is barking! It's a MAZING! Do you like it?

Whats wrong with your food buddy? I'm super awkward when it comes to foodses  xxxxxx


----------



## mstori

Eroswoof said:


> I loves runs too, and my mum, and my girlfriend Kenzie and all my buddies on here, but my favourist thing NEVER is barking! It's a MAZING! Do you like it?
> 
> Whats wrong with your food buddy? I'm super awkward when it comes to foodses  xxxxxx


I just learnt how to bark. gave mammy right shock. me thoughts it was funny but she said that i had to be quiet and the doggie on the big black magic picture wasnt really in the room!! weirdo mammy!!

I started barking when people walk past my garden. Sometimes its cos i wants to play, but sometimes cos me dont like them. Specially the little people who say i look cute! i mean, come on!! im a brute! not cute!!

Me not really liking this new wainwrights stuff but mammy bought lots when it was on an offer (dunno what that means) so she said its tough. vet said i will eat when i am hungry and i needs the dry food for my teef. Nice man at pet shop gave me some new food in a tray which is yummy when mammy mixes it up. Me likes pets at home, spesh a girl called bex, but she makes me wee :blink:

have to go see vets peoples again next week. wish they would stops with all the prodding. I kiss her face though and it makes her laugh. i even got the tongue in her mouth 

Do you likes vets? xx


----------



## Guest

:yesnod: That's the way, buddy, sniff it, lick your lips, and then just walk away, it drives them mad :glare: 

I don't fink I've ever not known how to bark, I even bark in my sleeps :w00t:

The trick with barking is to practice :yesnod: the more you do it, the better you'll get :yesnod: practice late at night S speshully, that's what I do :001_smile:

I used to like the vets, but they put a tato chip in my neck, and last time I went they SHAVED me :yikes: I felt like such a nidiot xxxxxx


----------



## mstori

Eroswoof said:


> :yesnod: That's the way, buddy, sniff it, lick your lips, and then just walk away, it drives them mad :glare:
> 
> I don't fink I've ever not known how to bark, I even bark in my sleeps :w00t:
> 
> The trick with barking is to practice :yesnod: the more you do it, the better you'll get :yesnod: practice late at night S speshully, that's what I do :001_smile:
> 
> I used to like the vets, but they put a tato chip in my neck, and last time I went they SHAVED me :yikes: I felt like such a nidiot xxxxxx


hehe. I will remembers that. thanksyooo :001_smile:

i dont know what is wrong wifs me lately but i finks i quite fancies my teddies. Naughty vetsperson said when i have my op on my back and neck that they wants to cut my boybits off too!! mammy said no.. i foughts phew! then she said she will wait til i am biggers.. whats the craic with that like? is it not enuffs they going to shave me all over! the shame!! i will never gets a gf. 

mammy said she is broody and wants anova baby. daddy said yes, but mammy said anova likes me and daddy not so keen. that upsets me. Daddy said a one wifout hair! he is more weirder than mammy!! Does your mammy want anova? xxx


----------



## Guest

I had that done, buddy, your mum will fuss over you for agesss so it's quite fun, but you have to look really sad and cross.

Is your back okay? 

Me and mum are like a married couple, she'd never get another dog, no way, not never, but I'm getting another cat sista soon :w00t: Have you got cat friends?

You will gets a girlfriend :yesnod: You're real handsum xxxx


----------



## mstori

so maybes its not as bad as me finks? i dont want the ladies to laugh at me  but lots of extra loves sounds good 

vetsperson said they wont know how bad my poorly lump is til they op. mammy very worried, but im a tough cookie. Will be glad to just get rid of my lump. Vetsperson said it is full of hair, bone and teef! thats yucky!! 

I have a catsista called emleigh. She is sometimes mean to me. she hits me on the head then runs away so i chase her. then she does these megabig jumps things so i cant reach her and laughs at me :cryin: i finks she loves me cos she sometimes gives me kisses. mammy said it will just take her time cos they used to have a doggy called willow who was nasty and em can probs remember. But im not nasty. I just loves everyone.

How many sistas and brovas do you have? me have lots!! I like to get in the piggie and bunnies houses  but mammy wont let me near the gerbils or degus ion case i bites them, but i wouldnt. 

mammy says i have to go to beds soon cos jay and codie will be getting up soon. they need to go to skool again. i miss them. spec on a friday cos i dont sees them again til sunday unless their daddy, my uncle paul picks me up and takes me out in his car. i loves that soo much! i used to be scared if the window was down but me loves it now. it makes my ears flap, and that feels good! :tongue_smilie: xxx


----------



## Guest

:yikes: That sounds horribubble :yikes: You don't want that on you buddy.

Ooo I loves the car when the windows is open!

I've got 2 cat sistas (but one lives with my granddad), a cat bruther, a bunny buddy and a giant pider :scared: I don't like the pider :001_unsure: she's got 8 paws :blink:

Their skool sounds weird, do they do gility or bedience? xxxxxx


----------



## mstori

i have to puts a bit weights on me then i can get rid of it. good riddance!!

ooh you have lots of brovas and sistas too! its fun isnt it! i asked my mammy about pider. mammy loves them, but my sista emleigh eats them! i think you should get your cat sista to eat it too.. what sort of freak has 8 paws! 

i think they do naughty classes. esp my big bruvva. mammy says its cos he is a teen :glare: he just sits in his room all day. he smells! my sista codie is stroppy! she goes in moods, but i lick her til she laughs  my brova didnt want me but he loves me now. Even if mammy makes him leave his room sometimes to come out wiv us.

i haves to goto bed now, but mammy said if i am a good boy i can come back tomowwo. I will try be good. I have to help mammy lots tomowwo.

night night my buddy. are you not tireds? xx


----------



## Guest

Maybe it's a new friend growing on you if it's got teefs and things  I'm not sure if that's good or bad :001_unsure:

I haven't got any hooman bruvas and sistas, just me and my mum, and that's how we likes it  

Night buddy! I'd love you to come back tomorrow and meet the rest of the gang and Kenzie :001_wub: Sometimes new buddies come but they don't stay and play with us  

I'm neva tireds :w00t: I play allll day and allll night :w00t: 

Sleep well xxxxxx


----------



## mstori

Eroswoof said:


> Maybe it's a new friend growing on you if it's got teefs and things  I'm not sure if that's good or bad :001_unsure:
> 
> I haven't got any hooman bruvas and sistas, just me and my mum, and that's how we likes it
> 
> Night buddy! I'd love you to come back tomorrow and meet the rest of the gang and Kenzie :001_wub: Sometimes new buddies come but they don't stay and play with us
> 
> I'm neva tireds :w00t: I play allll day and allll night :w00t:
> 
> Sleep well xxxxxx


ooh me never thoughts of that.. hope its not a baby bruvva!! 

mammy says that sometimes too.. that she wishes it were just her and us furries, but she doesnt mean it 

night!! hope to meet everybody else tomowwo then!! ooh i loves new friends!! nighty night, mr sandman has come, and im feeling very tir..e.... eow...grrrrrr....((snore))....xxx


----------



## Guest

Morning everywoof! Morning Kenzie :001_wub: 

It's time to play again :w00t: xxxxxx


----------



## Cloud&JaysMum

O Bumbles do you never sleeps ???

You make me feels tired ... I just had to reads ova 10 pages :blink: :blink: :blink:


----------



## Guest

Morning Jay!

I's really talkhative even on the pooter :lol:

I do sleeps sometimes, just not often, there's too many toys to play with and fun things to sniff. xxxxx


----------



## Guest

Morning buddies Angel is still asleep.


----------



## pika

Mornin' Mornin' *waggy tail*

I eat two whole bags of treats this morning coz mum was packin for oliday n I found em in the big bag o my stuff an eated em :w00t:


----------



## Guest

Morning Skye buddy! 

I was finking about you this morning cause I made some sno :w00t:

Where are you going on oliday? 

Bumble
xxxx


----------



## pika

:tongue_smilie: Yum SNO!! 

Mum put all the tissues away :glare: no sno for me  

I'm away on satchurday off to Dorset - Studland, gonna get to run around free on the heath, I carnt wait :w00t:


----------



## Guest

Mum was playing with the google guitar thing.


----------



## Guest

pika said:


> :tongue_smilie: Yum SNO!!
> 
> Mum put all the tissues away :glare: no sno for me
> 
> I'm away on satchurday off to Dorset - Studland, gonna get to run around free on the heath, I carnt wait :w00t:


Can you gets into the baffroom? If you can, then you can make LOADS of sno with the roll thing in there :w00t:

Boy oh boy that sounds fun! I've never beened on noliday. You'll be able to run for never! Weeeeeeeee!!!!!

xxxx


----------



## pika

Eroswoof said:


> Can you gets into the baffroom? If you can, then you can make LOADS of sno with the roll thing in there :w00t:
> 
> Boy oh boy that sounds fun! I've never beened on noliday. You'll be able to run for never! Weeeeeeeee!!!!!
> 
> xxxx


Baffroom scared me..the door makes me jump :blush:

You should get your mum to take you! It's so much fun!

Gotsa boyfriend over there, es name is Blade, es a black lab x ? es uge!! E lets me lick es face! I gotsa show you guys pic's wen I gets back :w00t:


----------



## pika

:w00t: Mum gots fwends cummin round taday! 

She wants me to be-ave and not woof at em! Wadu think I shood do? :blink:


----------



## Guest

Don't be scared of the door buddy, fink of the sno!

We'll want lots of pictures of all the fun fings you do :yesnod: 

I fink we're going cramping in septembrrr 

I'm a big fan of saying woof :yesnod: I say go for it :yesnod: xxxxxxx


----------



## pika

Eroswoof said:


> Don't be scared of the door buddy, fink of the sno!
> 
> We'll want lots of pictures of all the fun fings you do :yesnod:
> 
> I fink we're going cramping in septembrrr
> 
> I'm a big fan of saying woof :yesnod: I say go for it :yesnod: xxxxxxx


I shall av to give it a try!!

Ooo ooo Bumble, mum wantsa go buy me some new treats taday..wadu think I shood ask for?

Crampin sounds like fun!! Mum needs ta learn ta drive :glare:

Woof it is :w00t: :smile:


----------



## Guest

pika said:


> I shall av to give it a try!!
> 
> Ooo ooo Bumble, mum wantsa go buy me some new treats taday..wadu think I shood ask for?
> 
> Crampin sounds like fun!! Mum needs ta learn ta drive :glare:
> 
> Woof it is :w00t: :smile:


Kenzie sented me a deer oof chew in the post :drool: But I dont's know if you can gets them apart from in the pooter.  Crocdial chews is gorgeous too.

Have you tried nardines in olive oil? They're the bestest thing ever!

You've got to say woof :yesnod: Even if there's nothing to woof at it's always good just to practice anyway :001_smile: xxxxxxx


----------



## pika

Eroswoof said:


> Kenzie sented me a deer oof chew in the post :drool: But I dont's know if you can gets them apart from in the pooter. Crocdial chews is gorgeous too.
> 
> Have you tried nardines in olive oil? They're the bestest thing ever!
> 
> You've got to say woof :yesnod: Even if there's nothing to woof at it's always good just to practice anyway :001_smile: xxxxxxx


Oo wot does the deer oof smell like? Mum don't let me gets stinky chews :glare:

Ooo nardines hmy: nom nom! Loves em!!

I shall give it a big ol woof! I makes a lot o noise for a little dog!


----------



## Guest

Have you seen mums post count. Diesel is still asleep.


----------



## Cloud&JaysMum

Hey guyz... soory I didn't sayz much earlier ..... Mum had to go to the docktors .... she keeps neezing and her nose itches lots. Doc sayz she has ay fever   

My Mum and Dad want to go cramping soon and they sayz they are gonna takes me woooooo hoooo ...... dad is building a cramper van and Mum is making all the cushons and beds for it .... its very citing ... we gonna have a tent on it too 


Crocdial chews are the bestest .... I LOVE them .... I had a Orange one yestersday  .... I wonder if I will ave Orange poo ??


----------



## Sandysmum

Hi guys! 
Soory I had to run out on you last night Bumble, but when she calls, I gotta go. Oooooh It's wunnerful being back in our own bed.
I ope your mums ay fever clears up soon Jay. They look so silly with their big red noses and red eyes, and the snizzes! Them snizzes can be LOUD. But I bet it's not nice for them, so I ope she's better soon.


----------



## Cloud&JaysMum

Fanks Jet ... I will tell mum you sayz that ..... I fink she is gonna be ok's then .... shes sayz its only mild but its mostly in her zinuseseses and so it makes her ead hurt ..... I dunno what a zinuseseseses is but it can't be good if it makes your ead hurt.


----------



## Nicky10

Anywoof around? Mum's back from work and I get her for a whole four days :w00t:.


----------



## Guest

Nicky10 said:


> Anywoof around? Mum's back from work and I get her for a whole four days :w00t:.


I'm here Buster Angel is playing with a teddy I got for her on my walk.


----------



## Nicky10

I'm glad you two are getting on better now. I'm really proud of her


----------



## Guest

Nicky10 said:


> I'm glad you two are getting on better now. I'm really proud of her


She sometimes forgets to be gentle but one yelp and she licks me.


----------



## Nicky10

She's learning just be nice to her and she'll get it.

Bumby mum's plotting to steal you again. Something about making sure there's room for you in her bag on the camping thing


----------



## Guest

I'm here Buster :w00t: 

Sorry about your mums ay fever, Jay. Maybe it makes them a bit deaf so they have to keep saying 'ay?!' all the time  xxxxxxx


----------



## Nicky10

Isn't hay what the bunnies eat? She isn't going to turn into that is she?


----------



## Guest

I made some baffroom sno for you Skye :w00t:

I hadn't thought about that type of ay, Buster  xxxxx


----------



## Nicky10

You look like some kind of demon dog in that picture Bumby


----------



## Guest

Nicky10 said:


> She's learning just be nice to her and she'll get it.
> 
> Bumby mum's plotting to steal you again. Something about making sure there's room for you in her bag on the camping thing


I gave her a kiss earlier and even let her have my treat because I didn'twant it.


----------



## Guest

That's what granddad said when he saw the sno :glare: xxxxx


----------



## Nicky10

It's cause of your eyes they look really weird :blink:


----------



## Guest

That donkey kong in the arcade on here mum plays it she says it is a trick game.


----------



## Guest

:yikes: Do they normally look like that :yikes: xxxxx


----------



## Nicky10

I don't fink so Bumby


----------



## Guest

Fank dog for that, it'd be real scary. I don'ts know whether to go to gility tonight - I've not got my snitches...what do you fink Buster? xxxxxx


----------



## Nicky10

If your mum finks you're ok you could go and not do too much. Although it is you


----------



## Guest

I like your sno bumble :yesnod:


----------



## Guest

Granddad tidied my sno up :glare: xxxxxx


----------



## Nicky10

Why did he do that? :glare:


----------



## pika

Eroswoof said:


> I made some baffroom sno for you Skye :w00t:
> 
> I hadn't thought about that type of ay, Buster  xxxxx


Bumble that sno looks yum! Av you tried nom noming a bit of it??? :w00t:


----------



## pika

Ello Ello woofers 

I as ad a good day! I ad my other marrow bone for breakky (and the pack of treats I stole from the bag), then my normal food, then some more treats, then dinner :blink: I'm so full!!

An an an...I met new hooman fwends, I is gettin less ascared of them hoomans, I sat down wif my new fwends and played tug of war and got tummy rubs an all sorts of great things :w00t:

I think I'm liking this hooman thing!


----------



## Sandysmum

Hi Guys. I fink If I made sno inthe bafroom, my mum would go balistik! It does look fun though!
Couldn't go on the fields coz they was wet and muddy, mum didn't think it was a good idea coz I still got my snitches. So we ended up going for a lead walk. Booooring. Still she does give me time to read all the mesages other dogs leave.
Hoomans are real good fun, if they're nice. They'll play with you and stroke you and tell you how wunderful you are. Just don't bite or scratch them and they'll luff you loads.


----------



## Guest

I did the sno at my granddads cause I knew mum wouldn't be cross then, I aints stoopid Jet :glare:

Wooo that sounds like fun, Skye. Did you gets your new treats too? How did the barking go? xxxxxx


----------



## pika

jetsmum said:


> Hi Guys. I fink If I made sno inthe bafroom, my mum would go balistik! It does look fun though!
> Couldn't go on the fields coz they was wet and muddy, mum didn't think it was a good idea coz I still got my snitches. So we ended up going for a lead walk. Booooring. Still she does give me time to read all the mesages other dogs leave.
> Hoomans are real good fun, if they're nice. They'll play with you and stroke you and tell you how wunderful you are. Just don't bite or scratch them and they'll luff you loads.


Hehe, my mum used ta but she gotted use to it  theres no stopping the sno ay Bumble?

Aww ow comes you gots snitches? I gots mine out the other week :w00t:


----------



## pika

Eroswoof said:


> I did the sno at my granddads cause I knew mum wouldn't be cross then, I aints stoopid Jet :glare:
> 
> Wooo that sounds like fun, Skye. Did you gets your new treats too? How did the barking go? xxxxxx


Hehe I gotsa tip fo you Bumble - get up early and do it under the kitchen table, then run back to bed and pretent it wasn't you! T'is what I do :

Yes I did I did! I gots Natures Menu ones, they are YUM! 
Barking was fun, but I was quite quick coz the fwends gived me tummy rubs and I got sleepy


----------



## Guest

Skyeeee! You're a geniwoofs  I'll get on that buddy :yesnod: 

Kenzie got me some of those treats once :drool: they're a MAZING!

What's your favouritist toy? xxxxx


----------



## Sandysmum

They come out next week. I fink the vet was all full up till then. It don't matter coz they don't bover me and I can run and jump, so I don't care really.


----------



## vicki.burns

hi guys,

Your sno is jeani-yus bumble.

glad everyone seems ok, part from all the talks of snitches


----------



## Guest

We'll all be okay soon now Lincoln, my snitches are gone and Jets go away for never on Friday :w00t: This time next week he'll be stuck together just with 100% Jet :w00t:

xxxxxx


----------



## Guest

Me and Angel are going to dream doggie dreams now.


----------



## vicki.burns

Good, everyones normal again... soon. I had the best time with tennis balls earlier... I tried to get two in my mouth at once, but my chops just aren't big enough yet. I still tried for long time though


----------



## Guest

You're still one better than me, buddy, I can'ts pick one up :frown2:  xxxxxx


----------



## vicki.burns

Mum laffed at me cos I was chashing them all about the front room!


----------



## Sandysmum

vicki.burns said:


> Good, everyones normal again... soon. I had the best time with tennis balls earlier... I tried to get two in my mouth at once, but my chops just aren't big enough yet. I still tried for long time though


I've tried that loads of times Lincoln but my mouths too small. I don't get tennis balls any more though, coz I rip em to bits in no time. I get the rubbery ones now and I can't eat those. Still, if any one had lost a tennis ball on the fields, I can find it real quick. But she won't let me take those home, coz they're usually deaded anyway.


----------



## Guest

I was never a ball type of dog until the boing ball came. But now I just can't get enough :w00t:

How's everyones day been? xxxxx


----------



## vicki.burns

I had a rubber one but mum thre it in the bin cos i chewed it apart!


----------



## Guest

My mum got me a blue rubber ball like the one in your photo at the bottom, Lincoln. 

I can'ts lift that!!!! :scared: It weighs more than me :001_huh: xxxxxx


----------



## mstori

hey everyone.. have yous all been good today? i been naughty.. mammy says im in the bad books.. dunno what that means but hope it has nothing to do with santa! xx


----------



## pika

Eroswoof said:


> Skyeeee! You're a geniwoofs  I'll get on that buddy :yesnod:
> 
> Kenzie got me some of those treats once :drool: they're a MAZING!
> 
> What's your favouritist toy? xxxxx


 Heh!

Mum packed all my toys up and stoofs, am I gettin kicked out??  :cryin:

My favouritests toy is my rubber queaky chiggen!! What about you Bumble??


----------



## Guest

mstori said:


> hey everyone.. have yous all been good today? i been naughty.. mammy says im in the bad books.. dunno what that means but hope it has nothing to do with santa! xx


Hi Reuben buddy! I went to gility but I just had to stand and watch 

Mum had to sort something out about the gility team.

Did your mum say 'oh for golf snakes, Reuben'? It's never good when they start on about the golf snakes :frown2:



pika said:


> Heh!
> 
> Mum packed all my toys up and stoofs, am I gettin kicked out??  :cryin:
> 
> My favouritests toy is my rubber queaky chiggen!! What about you Bumble??


Nooo buddy! It'll be for your oliday :w00t:

I loves my crinkly squeaky octpus and my boing ball. Oooo and the space opper :w00t: xxxx


----------



## mstori

Eroswoof said:


> Hi Reuben buddy! I went to gility but I just had to stand and watch
> 
> Mum had to sort something out about the gility team.
> 
> Did your mum say 'oh for golf snakes, Reuben'? It's never good when they start on about the golf snakes :frown2:


hmmm.. words to that effect.. i think it was something to do with fudge snakes? apparantly weeing in uncle pauls car is "very bad!" and as for pooping on the floor and mammy stepping in it? what can i say? i left her a gift (she gives me treats when i do it in the garden and its dark and mammy doesnt like the dark, so i thought i were doing her a favour?) women!

does gility look good? im excited to go look at the place mammy is on about taking me :001_smile: although she said it will "only" take half hour "or so" to walk there.. really mammy? ill want a sleep by then!  xxx


----------



## Sandysmum

Hi Bumby, Wanna play for a bit. Not too long though coz I'm tired from that long walk.


----------



## Nicky10

Anywoof around to play with? I'm bored and I can't sleep


----------



## Sandysmum

Hey Buster, you wanna play tonite?


----------



## Nicky10

Yeah I was sleep for aaages and now I'm wide awake.


----------



## Sandysmum

What shall we play, chase?


----------



## Nicky10

Sure catch me if you can *runs off at full speed*


----------



## Sandysmum

* Jet runs after Buster* 
I'm gonna catch you.


----------



## Nicky10

*hits wall head first* Owww I need to stop doing that *runs off again*


----------



## Sandysmum

* Jet avoids wall and carries on running*
I'm catching up.


----------



## Nicky10

No you're not *runs faster* You'll never catch me


----------



## Sandysmum

* Jet runs then jumps over flowerbed, cuts Buster off and taps him with paw*
Gotcha. You're it
* Jet runs off in other direction woofing happily*


----------



## Nicky10

Damn it *runs off after Jet* This is so much fun


----------



## Sandysmum

* Jet runs faster*
Where's Bumby?


----------



## Nicky10

I don't know *avoids wall this time* I'm catching up on you


----------



## Sandysmum

* Jet runs faster, and swerves round bushes*
Nooooo. Your not.


----------



## Nicky10

*Jumps over a bush and almost lands on top of Jet* Got you *taps with paw* you're it now.


----------



## Sandysmum

Haha. Want to play hidensneak now. You go hide and I'll count to five two times and come and find you.
*puts paws over eyes and starts to count slowly*


----------



## Nicky10

Ok *runs off to hide* Hehe he'll never find me here


----------



## Sandysmum

Coming ready or not!
*Jet looks round to see where Buster is*
I see you.
*runs to bush, No Buster.*
Hmmm where is he?


----------



## Nicky10

*puts paw over mouth to keep quiet and ducks down more*


----------



## Sandysmum

*Jet sniffs and starts to stalk up to the wall*
I fink I got you.


----------



## Nicky10

Eek *curls into tiny ball* You can't find me I'm invisible


----------



## Sandysmum

Gotcha!!
*Jet taps Buster with paw*


----------



## Nicky10

Ok you go hide now *covers eyes with paws and starts counting*


----------



## Sandysmum

Ok.
* Jet looks round, then runs off*


----------



## Nicky10

*counts slowly to 5* Ok I'm coming now ready or not. *Starts looking around*


----------



## Sandysmum

* Jet squeezes in a bit more*
I'm safe here,heehee.


----------



## Nicky10

*sniffs the ground* I fink you're over here. *heads off towards the flowers*


----------



## Sandysmum

Oh bum!
*Jet squeezes down more and hopes Buster doesn't spot him *


----------



## Nicky10

*Spots ears poking up* Hah got you


----------



## Sandysmum

Yeah, you got me good. I gotta go in a bit so lets have some munchies. I got Nardines, and some pork scratchings, want some?


----------



## Nicky10

Eugh nardines are icky but I'll have the pork scratchings.


----------



## Sandysmum

There you go. They don't have any of that nasy salty stuff on, so you can have them all if you want and I'll have the nardines.
Bumby's usually on at this time, I hope he's ok. It's not like him to miss playtime.


----------



## Nicky10

I know he's normally bouncing around and talking at this time. I'll be off to bed soon I fink but thanks for the pork scratchings


----------



## Sandysmum

Me too, I'm real tired now. 
We should get more of the gang to have fun like this, doncha think that would be good?


----------



## Nicky10

That would be fun maybe tomorrow when more of them are awake.


----------



## Sandysmum

Ok, Buster fanks for playing wiv me. 
Goodnight and have nice doggy dreams


----------



## pika

Eroswoof said:


> Nooo buddy! It'll be for your oliday :w00t:
> 
> I loves my crinkly squeaky octpus and my boing ball. Oooo and the space opper :w00t: xxxx


Ooo yea!! :w00t: I'll make sure mum takes lotsa pics for you to see!!

I want a space opper but mum said I gotta wait anotha month (she buys me new toys every 6 months :glare: )


----------



## pika

Eyy woofers!

I is off on oliday now :w00t: I just wanted to say bye bye to my woofers ere, an I'll be back in a week to play again :tongue_smilie: 

I gotsa 4 our journey in mai crate :blink: but then mum promised me a huge run around when we gets ther (she better stick to it :glare: ) 

Anyway, see you woofers later!! I'll miz you!

*woof woof* *howl*


----------



## Cloud&JaysMum

ave a good oliday Skye xxx 

I have
n't read back sorry ..... I can't stops mum sayz she has to put puter away as she has lots to do todays ..... 

Will catch ups with you alls laters xx


----------



## Guest

mstori said:


> hmmm.. words to that effect.. i think it was something to do with fudge snakes? apparantly weeing in uncle pauls car is "very bad!" and as for pooping on the floor and mammy stepping in it? what can i say? i left her a gift (she gives me treats when i do it in the garden and its dark and mammy doesnt like the dark, so i thought i were doing her a favour?) women!
> 
> does gility look good? im excited to go look at the place mammy is on about taking me :001_smile: although she said it will "only" take half hour "or so" to walk there.. really mammy? ill want a sleep by then!  xxx


Fudge snakes are the very very worst 

Reuben  Will you be coming to my gility? :w00t:

Morning everywoof, Jet, Jay.

Have a wooftastic oliday Skye!

My mum went to bed super early and turned the pooter off 

You're really good at hideandsneaks, Buster! I forgets to use my nose and just run about.

Morning Kenzie :001_wub: xxxxxx


----------



## woody10

Morning every woof and woofett

I'm back from a nice long walk in the fields - no rain, but very wet from running through the crop. Met all my buddies, that's why i like saturdays, they're all out and about.

My mum is getting better - she's not sleeping so much and is playing with me more now - I think my licks and cuddles helped her.

I'm off now to chase the grass eater - so chat to you all later


----------



## Guest

Morning buddies mum feel s alot better today.


----------



## Guest

Morning everyone! Morning Bumble :001_wub:

I just got back from my speshul walk class and boy oh boy was it fun! We did what the hoomans called tracking but it was really hideandsneak but with food :yesnod: I was really good at it and they said I have a good nose :yesnod: I think it's a good nose too because Bumble calls it my heart nose 

And then I met a tiny little chawawa called Archie who was EVEN SMALLER THAN ME and we chased and chased but when I stopped to drink out of a puddle he jumped on my back :blink: I dunno what that was all about :glare:

What's everywoof else up to today?


----------



## Nicky10

Hi buddies just back from gility class it was soooo much fun although I did fall off the dog walk thing :glare:. I'm ok though it was on the down bit but mum was so scared. Tracking is a lot of fun Kenzie mum does it all the time for me in the house hides treats around and I have to find them. Although she did start doing it with other fings too I always find them


----------



## Guest

I finks he was just trying to jump over you Kenzie :yesnod: It's called leap-dog :yesnod:

You've got the bestest nose never Kenzie  I told you you'd be brilliant at it.

A big piece of my scar scab camed off today and it's all healthy and pink underneath :w00t:

Buster! You're not meant to fall off them! You have to walk on them! It's easy for me to say though, to me they're sooo wide, you could fit 4 bumbles on them and we'd still have space.

I just helped mum build a hooge outside bunny house. She actually managed it with no dramas :blink:

I'm glad your mum feels better Woody, it was definutly your kisses :001_smile:

xxxx


----------



## Nicky10

I know you're meant to walk on them but my paw slipped . Mum was so worried but I'm not hurt and I just got up and did it again without falling this time.

Why is the rabbit going outside?


----------



## Guest

We all have slippy paws on occasion buddy :yesnod: good on you for doing it again :yesnod: 

Between you and me, did you do it just to tease your mum? :glare:

He's only going out for the summer :yesnod: and he's getting a new rescoo friend :w00t: but they'll both be back in as soon as it gets cold :001_smile:

We built a 12 foot house, with 2 floors, that's 24 feet, but they must be invisibubble cause I didn't see one foot 

xxxxxx


----------



## Nicky10

No I didn't genuinely just fell.

Ah I don't fink Leo would like being outside it gets so cold here really fast even in the summer. I fink they say it's feet to measure it or somefink I have no idea.


----------



## Guest

I'm still skeptical :glare:

Even though we's really far norf it's pretty nice in the summer, but mum says it's got special himsulashun to keep it cool when it's hot and super warm when it's cold. 

We're keeping his inside hutch set up though, so if it suddenly goes cold we can brings him in :yesnod:

How often do you go to gility? 
Do you fink I'd like tracking Buster? If I practiced in house? I'm just wondering cause I'm not bothered about foods am I xxxxx


----------



## Nicky10

I fink that will be ok then but Leo likes being in the house but he goes out when it's warm.

It should be every Saturday but it depends so sometimes we go during the week.

You'd love tracking Bumby it doesn't have to be food you could track out your crinkly octopus or something :yesnod:


----------



## Sandysmum

Hi guys. That was fun last night Buster, but we did miss you Bumby. Hope we can all do it again tonite.
Mum's aving a lazy day. That means that apart from dog walks, we watch the telly box all day and do nuffin much. It's coz she was so busy yesterday and has a lot to do tomorrow. I don't mind, I like it. She puts scary films on bout monsters and vampys and people who murder axes, and then cuddles up to me at the scary bits.


----------



## Guest

:w00t: I fink I'll have a go then Buster :yesnod: What does mum have to do eggsactly? 

Hi Jet :w00t:

We should come and watch the scary films with you one day, cause mum luffs them but can't watch them, even with me. She's fine until she goes to bed, then she's jumping up every 5 minutes : 

xxxxx


----------



## Nicky10

Right you should sit and then get your mum to hold the treat/toy in front of your nose and say scent. Den she puts it a little bit away so you can see it and say go get it or whatever. Then you go get it eat it/play with it. Then once you know what to do she can hide it further away or in another room so you have to go look for it. It's a lot of fun but it is easy with food. 

Mum loves those scary film things : I don't get the appeal really


----------



## Guest

I can already do that first bit :w00t: Dog oh dog this will be fun :w00t:

I've just fought, I can get her to do it with my oof cause I LOVES my oof AND it smells xxxxxx


----------



## Nicky10

It is soooo much fun and you get yummy treats for it


----------



## Guest

I just had a go! She'd put it under the sofa, that wasn't too hard. Honestly, sometimes I fink she's stoopid :frown2: xxxxx


----------



## Nicky10

Isn't it fun? Eventually you'll be hunting all over the house or outside for it it's my favourite game


----------



## Guest

Can I look for more than one thing at once?  xxxxxxx


----------



## Sandysmum

I don't fink I'd be any good at tracking coz my sense of smell isn't very good. It's my own fault, coz I keep running in front of balls and getting hit on the nose. I can't help it, I'm just a dog who likes balls.


----------



## Nicky10

Eroswoof said:


> Can I look for more than one thing at once?  xxxxxxx


Yes if it's the same fing so two of the same treat for example



jetsmum said:


> I don't fink I'd be any good at tracking coz my sense of smell isn't very good. It's my own fault, coz I keep running in front of balls and getting hit on the nose. I can't help it, I'm just a dog who likes balls.


You could give it a go it's good fun Jet


----------



## Guest

And you ranned into that tree the other night, Jet, that can't have helped buddy :frown2:

My furs gone all stoopid cause I got caught in the rain, I look like the edgehog  xxxxx


----------



## Nicky10

Poor Bumby see that's why I don't go out in the rain unless I absolutely have to


----------



## Guest

It tricked me, Buster. I was just popping to the loo and it came out of nowhere  xxxx


----------



## Nicky10

I hate when that happens  I don't like getting wet at all


----------



## Sandysmum

I fink I'll have a go at tracking, see ow it goes.
Yeah fluff face, fanks for reminding me:tongue_smilie:
I don't like the rain and it's just fundered ere and I really don't like funder.


----------



## Nicky10

You should it's good fun. We haven't funder here for a while I hope it doesn't start again.


----------



## Guest

:glare: Just saying was all :glare:

How about if Buster sits up close on one side and I sits on the nother? Then you wont hear it, or, even better, I can chat to you, no one can hear NOTHING when I chat :001_smile:

xxxxx


----------



## Nicky10

I fink that would work :yesnod: I can bark loudly when I need to like when I scared away these hoomans I didn't like the look of that came to our house in the middle of the night. They ran so fast it was brilliant must have thought I was a german shepherd


----------



## Sandysmum

Going to have to go now, mums getting things ready so she can settle down and watch her film. Honestly, it's like she's making a den. Food, drink, cushions, blanket, remote thingys. But the pooter always goes off, sumfink about not wasting lectrisity.
Back later guys.


----------



## Guest

Sorry about that buddys, just went for a quick cuddle with mum :001_smile: 

Have fun Jet!

Good on you Buster!

I hope it dusn't rain tomorrow or I wont want to go on the big dog walk  xxxx


----------



## Nicky10

I hope it doesn't rain tomorrow then you can go play with lots of other doggies


----------



## Guest

Dog it'd be fun if we could all go :w00t: xxxxx


----------



## Guest

That big dog walk will be a MAZING :yesnod: It'd be even better than my speshul walk class :w00t:


----------



## Nicky10

That would be amazing I don't like those metal bird things :glare: means I can't go


----------



## Guest

Afternoon kenzie :w00t: I finks I'm getting a collar like your big posh one! Has your narness comed yet?


That's a good point Buster :yesnod: My mum ates them birds

xxxxxxx


----------



## Nicky10

Dey are very mean. I would love to be able to go


----------



## Guest

My narness STILL hasn't comed :glare: But mum got a memail saying it was on its way :glare:

Ooooo the fancy collars are nice Bumble, you'll look so handsum :001_wub: Do you know which one you're going to get???


----------



## Guest

I'll take you lots of pictures Buster :001_smile:

I don'ts know yet, Kenzie, I don't know why she's bothering, my fur just covers it up anyway  xxxxx


----------



## Guest

My fur covers up my collars too Bumble but it doesn't matta coz mum always says it's what's underneath your fur that counts :yesnod:


----------



## Guest

McKenzie said:


> My fur covers up my collars too Bumble but it doesn't matta coz mum always says it's what's underneath your fur that counts :yesnod:


Kenzie  You're a MAZING, even better than nardines.

Can you helps me choose a collar buddies, I'm lost :blink: xxxxx


----------



## Nicky10

Fanks Bumby I want to see them. What kind of collar are you getting Bumby? 

How did you say you change the tv Bumby? I don't like that silly space fing


----------



## Guest

I'm full of wisdum 

What colour do you like Bumble? I've got this one in red







and this one in purple







and mum says she's going to get me this one in black with pink blingys for my burfday


----------



## Nicky10

Oh they're all so pretty. I just have a black one I need to get a new collar or two


----------



## Guest

Where is everywoof tonight? Mum's working and I'm bored :bored:


----------



## Sandysmum

Hi guys. That was one woofin scary film, but it was fun.
I like the one with the bones on, but they're all good.


----------



## Nicky10

Hi buddies sorry mum was talking to some people on that facebook fing and watching that weird programme bout all the weird people in space.


----------



## Guest

Jet!!!!!!! Hi Buddy!!!!!!

Mum can't watch those scary moovies :frown2: She's just a big wimp :yesnod:


----------



## Nicky10

Mum watches those scary movie fings and some tv series that has all monsters and people called angels no idea what those are but they do really cool things


----------



## Sandysmum

Hiya Kenzie.
Oh we love scary films! We only watch them in the day so we don't get nightscares. This one was about a man wiv a big at and a ginormouse hax.
Which space fing does your mum watch, Buster, coz we watch a lot of space fings. Is that thing wiv angels in it called Fluffy the umpire slayer? That has a man called Angel in it, but he's not a real man cos he's a numpire. My mum says he's fit!


----------



## Nicky10

No it's star trek I fink. The one with the angels is called Supernatural I'm sure she only watches it cause the main characters are hot (her words not mine )


----------



## Guest

Hoomans watch some strange tvs :blink:


----------



## Nicky10

I know and very few have dogs in them would be much more interesting den. Vampires are scary they're hoomans that got bitten by another one and then dyed and came back but need to drink hooman blood to live :blink:


----------



## Guest

My mum is watching venom one. Angel has been so good today.


----------



## Sandysmum

We watch all the Star Treks. I like Enterprise best coz it's got a nice doggie in it. Mum got a really funny film last week, its called Star Wreck and it's a spoof. (Not sure what that means but it's funny) It's in a forrin languidge but got the writing under so you know what they're saying. It's all About Kirk and Info and Dwarf.


----------



## Nicky10

I like Enterprise too cause it has a doggie in it much better than all the others but she's watching the one with Kirk and that strange pointy eared guy in it


----------



## Guest

Mum tried to watch a tv the other day about nanimals, it had deers and lyins and fings but I barked and barked and barked and barked and barked at it, so she turned it off  I think she might have said that thing about golf snakes too :blink:


----------



## Nicky10

I don't bark at animals on the tv but I did run when this biiiiiiiiiig cat snarled it was a tiger it was huge I got scared


----------



## Sandysmum

I like things about aminals, but not if they are sad like aminal ospital and stuff like that. Don't like sad fings.


----------



## Nicky10

Mum always watches that animal cops thing and it's so sad. How can people do those fings to animals?


----------



## Guest

Nicky10 said:


> Mum always watches that animal cops thing and it's so sad. How can people do those fings to animals?


Mum watches that there are mean hoomans around.


----------



## Nicky10

There are  at least we have nice hoomans


----------



## Guest

Nicky10 said:


> There are  at least we have nice hoomans


Yeah. Now Angel understands that she needs to be nice oh and she caught her first frisbee today.


----------



## Nicky10

Yay I'm glad she's finally doing well.


----------



## Sandysmum

We used to watch aminal cops and aminal presinkt, but they made us too sad so we don't watch them any more. 
I'm so glad that I only know nice hoomans. I feel really upset thinking bout those who don't have nice homes and food and toys. All dogs should ave loads of cuddles too. I fink it should be made a law that all dogs ave at least 5 cuddles a day.


----------



## Nicky10

That's a good law :yesnod:. Mum took Leo my little hopper friend off a mean hooman


----------



## Guest

That's a good law Jet :yesnod: I can't imagine not waking up with my mummy and giving her cuddles and kisses :frown2:

I wonder where Bumbly is tonight :huh:


----------



## Nicky10

I know he wasn't on last night either :blink: could it be he's asleep?


----------



## Guest

Nicky10 said:


> Yay I'm glad she's finally doing well.


Me and mum are so proud of her.


----------



## Nicky10

I'm sure you are she's learned the power of treats over getting told off


----------



## Guest

Nicky10 said:


> I'm sure you are she's learned the power of treats over getting told off


Mum got us a lab friend and called him Phoenix. He is nervous and shy.


----------



## Sandysmum

Anyone there guys?


----------



## Cloud&JaysMum

ooo oooo oooooo sowwy guys can't stop today its mum burfday today  ..... will catch up wivs ya all maybe's tomorrows 

Miss ya all xx


----------



## Guest

Morning buddies.


----------



## Guest

Hi everywoof, I gots tooked to the mergency vet last night :crying:

but boy oh BOY what a morning :w00t: xxxxxx


----------



## Guest

Eroswoof said:


> Hi everywoof, I gots tooked to the mergency vet last night :crying:
> 
> but boy oh BOY what a morning :w00t: xxxxxx


Bumble :crying: :crying: :crying: Are you ok???????????? :crying: :crying: :crying:


----------



## Guest

Eroswoof said:


> Hi everywoof, I gots tooked to the mergency vet last night :crying:
> 
> but boy oh BOY what a morning :w00t: xxxxxx


Are you ok Bumble. Diesel won gility.


----------



## Guest

I've gots another lump :crying: I've got to go again in the morning to the proper vets but last night they said they thinks it'll be okay :001_unsure:


Boy oh BOY thee hooge dog walk was a MAZING  I met so many dogs I didn't know where to sniff first! I walkeded just under 4 smiles and I played on gility and woned most andsome dog :w00t: andddd I gots my very own onky fesunt and the bestest part, I spent my pocket money and I've gots you, Jet and Buster a speshul hand made biscuit :drool: 

I'll get mum to post them tomorrow :w00t: xxxxx


----------



## Guest

Oh no Bumble!!! I'm sure you'll be ok though :yesnod: I bet it was just your mum overeakting again 

Wow that walk sounded like it was a MAZING :w00t: I don't even fink I can walk one smile and you walked four of them! I'm not suprized you got andsomeist dog :001_wub: and your fesunt sounds great, and I can't believe you spent your paper stuff on biscuts for us, you're so kind


----------



## Guest

Fanks Kenzie :blush:

Mum was so embarrassing, there were 2 Kenzies behind us and the lady said 'come on Oscar' and mum said 'nooo, they should be called Kenzie' :frown2: 

I fink she was over reakting too :yesnod: I feels fine, if she'd just stop poking at me we'd both be a lot happier :glare:

I sawed so many different flavours of dog, I didn't even know what some were  there was one even smallerer than me :blink: and some were as big as an ouse :yikes: 

Mum says it was like Glasstenberry for dogs :yesnod: xxxx


----------



## Guest

Ohhhhh hoomans are SO mbarrising!!! :glare: I pretend I don't know my mum when she's being really mbarrising 

I don't know what Glasstenberry is but it sure sounds like fun :yesnod: I think I'd be a little bit scared of the doggies that are as big as a ouse :scared:


----------



## Nicky10

That sounds like sooo much fun :w00t: and fank you for the present. There are some hooooge dogs out there mum's getting one :blink:. Onky fesents are fun just make sure your mum doesn't stop it honking like mum did to mr Ducky.


----------



## Sandysmum

Glad your ok Bumby, and I hope everyfing is good at the vet tomorrow. I'll have all four paws and my eyes crossed for luck.
That big walk sounds orsome. I bet it was all noisy.
Fanks for getting me a prezzie, you're really kind doing that.
You won andsomest dog then fluff face, good for you. Bet your mum got leaky eyes coz she was so proud.
I don't fink I'd like to meet a dog as big as a ouse either Kenzie!


----------



## Guest

They were all real friendly :yesnod: No cheesehound though :frown2:

lots of your snausage friends though, Kenzie :w00t: 

Your welcome Buster :yesnod: They had dog cupcakes and all sorts :w00t:

Your mum will need to send my mum your a dress so you can gets your biscuit  will it have to come on the metal burd  

Oops, I finks I was pawing the keys at the same time you were Jet. She screamed when I wonned and starting jumping up and down, I've never been so glad to get out of a ring in my life :glare:

Jet :001_unsure: I fink your mums paws have fallen off :001_unsure: 
xxxxxx


----------



## Nicky10

It's good they were all friendly even if some were hoooge. I fink it will have to come by metal bird . My neighbour Albert is as big as a house. Mum says he's one of the biggest of all he's a saint bernard but he's so nice.


----------



## Sandysmum

Mums paws have fallen off! when, why they were there a minit ago


----------



## Nicky10

How have her paws fallen off?  They're firmly attached aren't they? :001_unsure:


----------



## Sandysmum

I fort they were, but Bumby thinks they've fallen off.:eek6:


----------



## Nicky10

Why does Bumby fink they've fallen off?

Bumby my mum sent you our address


----------



## Guest

Bumpy you sure it's not her nails?


----------



## Guest

That's what I thought but now I'm not so sure, shes saying about hands free walking. Maybe they can takes them off like a collar 

I remember Bernard :yesnod: Ooo I've got some tripe sticks too and I've just looked in my goody bag I got for finishing and there's a ragger and treats and a new ball and a sertificut and all sorts :w00t: 

But, Buster, you can have my treats as well, I dont's like them :glare: they're and made peenut butter, Kenzie, you can have my ball, I only likes my boing ball, and Jet, you can have my ragger cause I've already got 3 :w00t:

xxxxxx


----------



## Nicky10

No Bumby that's just walking him not holding the lead :lol:

Peanut butter treats :drool: fank you. Bernards are hoooge but Albert is a very nice doggie


----------



## Sandysmum

You had me worried there Bumby.I've just been giving her extra hard licks to see if they came off. But they're stuck fast. She needs her paws, so if they came off she might loose them. I couldn't help do stuff coz I got no fumbs. I fink we should ave fumbs, don't you. Then we could do a lot more for ourselfs and help them too. Why don't we ave fumbs?


----------



## Guest

Eroswoof said:


> That's what I thought but now I'm not so sure, shes saying about hands free walking. Maybe they can takes them off like a collar
> 
> I remember Bernard :yesnod: Ooo I've got some tripe sticks too and I've just looked in my goody bag I got for finishing and there's a ragger and treats and a new ball and a sertificut and all sorts :w00t:
> 
> But, Buster, you can have my treats as well, I dont's like them :glare: they're and made peenut butter, Kenzie, you can have my ball, I only likes my boing ball, and Jet, you can have my ragger cause I've already got 3 :w00t:
> 
> xxxxxx


Bumpy she means walking Jet as Buster said but not holding the lead.


----------



## Nicky10

There was one of the people at that big dog show fing that was saying if terriers only had fumbs we'd be ruling the world. We already do of course but we don't need them just manipulate the hoomans into opening fings for us


----------



## Guest

PHEW! It was a easy mistake to make :yesnod:

I'd love a fumb, then I could turn the taps off when she's put them on to baff me. 

Mum just ate the peanut butter treat I didn't want :001_huh: 

I've told her before, I dont's like peanut butter :frown2:

WOW! This onky fessunt makes the best noise NEVER :w00t: I can't wait for 2am so I can play with it properly :glare: xxxxx


----------



## Sandysmum

Dog, I wish it would stop raining, just for ten minits. I refuse to go out in the rain and I need to go outside. How can I get the rain to stop?


----------



## Guest

Buddies :scared: Mum said the goomer is going to cut off all my fur next week :scared:


----------



## Nicky10

Bumby you'll make your mum cross if you play with it at 2am then she might make it stop making that noise. You can turn the taps with your nose Bumby it just takes a little time to learn and yours is small enough to. Or even better when you're all covered in soap or shampoo and your mum goes to wash it off that's the perfect time to shake :yesnod:


----------



## Sandysmum

Hey Bumby I'll bring my onky fesant and we can play togever at 2am. Oh come on Buster, it'll be fun. What have you got that makes a funny noise?

Kenzie, I fink your mum just want's to make you look more pretty. I fort all girl dogs liked going to the groomers to be made more pretty?


----------



## Nicky10

I did have Mr Ducky but mum took the fing out of him that made the noise . I could bring my babble ball though

Poor Kenzie I ate the groomers they're mean


----------



## Guest

I'm done with the sun now Jet, so if I can get it in the pooter you can have it :yesnod:

Kenzie :yikes: You only just got goomed, there wont be anything left of you if you're goomed again :crying:

Thats geniwoof Buster, you really are the cleverhest dog 

I actually feel a bit tired :blink: Not sleeping tired, just running round slightly slower tired, which is as tireds as I get xxxxxxx


----------



## Nicky10

It's brilliant the look on mum's face is so funny. You tired


----------



## Guest

It's okay, it's passed now, I'm back with the fessunt :w00t: I could listen to this noise alllll day and allllll night. In fact, I finks I will! xxxxxxx


----------



## Sandysmum

I'm not bovvered bout the sun, Bumby, I just want the rain to go away. It's that nasty rain that you can't see proply till you get out and get wet. And I don't like getting wet!!!!!!!!!! The only time I will willingly get wet, is when the nice dog wash lady comes to give me a baff.


----------



## Nicky10

Eroswoof said:


> It's okay, it's passed now, I'm back with the fessunt :w00t: I could listen to this noise alllll day and allllll night. In fact, I finks I will! xxxxxxx


Bumby has anyone ever suggest sedating you? :blink:


----------



## Guest

It's okay Jet, the rain is here now ad it can't be in two places at once.

:yesnod: That's why I run so fast, Buster, so they can'ts catch me :w00t:

xxxxxx


----------



## Nicky10

Maybe someone should you might actually lie down or stop moving for more than a few seconds :blink:


----------



## Guest

What for?! That'd be sooooo boring! xxxxxx


----------



## Guest

Parently before mum just goomed by face but this time the goomer is going to shave my hole body :scared: :scared: :scared:

Well I just took mum out for a walk and the sky leeked lots :frown2: and now my fur is going to go all curly :frown2: But you know what these hoomans are like if you don't take them out for at least 1 walkies :glare:


----------



## Nicky10

Cause even just typing to you is making me tired :Yawn:

I don't go walkies in the rain mum doesn't like it either so we don't go. I ate getting wet


----------



## Sandysmum

I got wettid, my furs all orrible and clingy and I'm sulking. I said I didn't want to go out, but would she listen, noooooo. Just coz I was doing the wee dance, I could have waited, honest. But no out we go just as it buckets down. 
I do not like getting wet, which bit of that doesn't she understand?


----------



## Nicky10

If I really really have to go I'll run outside and do it quickly then back in again. I don't see why we have to go outside the hoomans get to pee inside


----------



## Sandysmum

Yeah that's real unfair Buster. 
Going for a nap now coz I'm sleepy. see you all later.


----------



## Guest

I sit still for 2 minits every week at bediece, that's plenty for any dog :yesnod: 

What's she doing that for Kenzie? It'll only grow back 

xxxxxx


----------



## Nicky10

I fink someone should come tie you down or somefink make you rest. Your mum must get so tired watching you never stop moving


----------



## Guest

See you in a bit, shiny buddy :yesnod:

I don't finks I'd like being tied down Buster. She says she gets tired watching me :lol: I've just gots so much to do xxxxx


----------



## Nicky10

You make me tired just typing to you I can imagine she gets very tired. You can't have that much to do all dogs need to sleep sometimes


----------



## Guest

I do sleeps at night :yesnod: I'm just busy in the day :yesnod:

Do you want a drink from the fountain whilst I'm having one? xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Guest

Eroswoof said:


> What's she doing that for Kenzie? It'll only grow back
> 
> xxxxxx


I know that Bumble, and you know that, but my mum doesn't seem to know that :glare:

I fink you're so buzzy Bumble coz your mum is such ard work and you've got all them cats and the hopper and the big pider and sometimes even edgehogs to look after. That must take up a lot of your time :yesnod:


----------



## Nicky10

Bumby your mum is hopeless she didn't even get a picture of you on that big dog walk :frown2:. I guess you're always running around cause she needs so much looking after


----------



## Guest

You're both right buddies, it's not an easy life, not at all :frown2:

I know :glare: When I sit down for a minute I'll get her to take one with my rosenet :w00t: 

I didn't say  I wonned a fun gility thing too! I got a hooge bag of food. What do I want a hooge bag of food for? I don't like it and even if I did, I'd never be able to eat all that xxxxxx


----------



## Nicky10

Mum's looking at all the pictures from the other big walks it looks like so much fun


----------



## vicki.burns

Hi Guys,

I just read everyfink to catch up and it took me half an hours!!! I have had a busy weekend, Mummy and Daddy sorted out the loft and I had to sit at the bottom of the ladder but I cried and barked enough that Daddy picked me up and took me up there too, I was happy then, it's nice up there, I never been there before so lots to explore. Not what i majined the roof would look like, it was like a whole nother room, window and everyfink. Just had to be careful of the hole, mummy kept saying. 
Then they give me a baff. That was rubbish but I smelled nice after. Oh and Mummy went away for ages in nother room she had decorate to do or somefinks.

And today, she went away again, but then I founded her in that room she was hiding in and I ended up with a green tail, bum and ear. Shouldn't disturb mummies when they are decorate.

Oh, and guess what else she did. She had one of those choklit bunny things with the red collar and put the bell on my collar!!! I was not impressed. :nono:



Well done Bumble on your rowsnette.

Buster, I hunt for my foods too, if Mummy Daddy go out for long times they hid all my toys and food for me, I never miss one!!!


----------



## pinkrhino

hewo, I Toffee, can I plway too? I had fun day taday, my best hoomon gave me a new colla, she sed it was a 'fashionable bandana colla' I liked it! but evweone sed it was uggly! they meaneys, it's bedy byes now, cya!


----------



## vicki.burns

Hey Toffee, corse you can play, normally there's loads of us but it looks like it's just me tonight


----------



## Sandysmum

I'm here too Lincoln, Hi Toffee, we luff new friends, come and play when eva you can get on the pooter.


----------



## vicki.burns

Hi Jet, what have you done with your day?


----------



## Guest

I'm here too! Hi Toffee, I'm Kenzie. What sort of doggie are you?


----------



## Sandysmum

I spent a lot of the day sleeping, Lincoln, coz it's hardly stopped raining and I will not got out in the rain. I will not!!!! so I go to sleep instead
Ooooh have you got picshures of you wiv your green bum? I bet you looked funny!


----------



## Guest

I'm here now. Mum had to put the iPad on o2 pay as you go because the sky Internet people need to fix the Internet.


----------



## vicki.burns

No cos mummys fone was dead and she hasn't got a camera at the moment, we have to get one before we go olidays though. Daddy took me over the field in the rain. I ran off really far and so he couldn't see me, I came back though, he kept saying he was worried but I was just showing him that I will always come back that's all!!


----------



## Sandysmum

That's nice of you Lincoln, teaching your hooman that you'll come back. They should know that, we shouldn't have to teach them.Did he shout about the golf snakes when he was shouting you, they usually do!

Aww Kenzie, just seen that videyo of you with the hegg. You looked as if you were really having fun . I wonder if I should try and get my mum to give me a hegg too?


----------



## vicki.burns

No golf snakes, or fudge snakes. Just shouting my name lots. They just had a fight in the kitchen all screaming and shouting... but it was a good one I think cos there was squirty cream that went everywhere and I licked some up cos daddy was trying to make sgones and mummy started being silly!!!


----------



## Nicky10

Hi guys sorry mum had to clean out Leo's pen and then clip his nails he's now sulking :. He even got a massage and he's still complaining. Then we went out for a walk and I was playing with a nice yorkie for once most are mean cause their hoomans think it's funny. So what's everyone else up to?

Welcome to the gang Toffee


----------



## Sandysmum

That sounds like fun. I didn't know hoomans played silly games too.


----------



## vicki.burns

My mummy and daddy are just stoopids they do stuffs like that all the time, I don't mind it if I get food out of it!


----------



## Guest

Yeah my hegg was really nummy :drool: But I couldn't figure out how to open it 

Where's Bumble????? I hope he's ok :crying:


----------



## vicki.burns

Was it hard inside Kenzie or all runny?


----------



## Nicky10

Kenzie your video was so funny just watched it. It took me a while to work out how to open them too you have to bite really hard but then it goes everywhere. I do the same fings you did with toys


----------



## Sandysmum

I hope he is too, maybe he's tired from his big dog walk. I hope he comes on to play later! Will you be up for play later, Buster, Kenzie. Lincoln, any woof?


----------



## Nicky10

I will mum has to go to uni tomorrow but it's not til later so we can stay up and play


----------



## Guest

The hegg was all runny inside Lincoln :yesnod:

I'll play later Jet if I'm still a wake!!!


----------



## vicki.burns

I will be awake for a little bit, mummy brought all her study work down to do that but she hasn't yet, so I will be around, I will make sure I say night to everywoof though before I have to go


----------



## vicki.burns

Everyone ranned away, I am going bed now guys so I will speak to you all later!!!

Nightnight

Linc x


----------



## Guest

Night night Lincoln buddy I'm going to bed now too.


----------



## Sandysmum

Awww Night Lincoln, sorry you couldn't stay and play.

Who's up for a game of chase then?


----------



## Guest

ME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! *runs* xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Sandysmum

Cheat, you didn't give me chance.
*Jet chases Bumby, woofing happily*


----------



## Nicky10

Can I play buddies?


----------



## Guest

Ner ner!

Cause you cans Buster :w00t: You don'ts need to ask buddy, come on :w00t: xxxxxxx


----------



## Nicky10

Ok *runs off after Bumby*


----------



## Sandysmum

Haha I'll get one of you.
* Jet runs after them*


----------



## Guest

Not me you wont :w00t: *runs so fast he goes up a tree*

Erm :blink:

Elp! :scared:

xxxxxx


----------



## Nicky10

Eek *runs away from Jet laughing at Bumby*. Should someone call the firefighter people? They get cats out of trees


----------



## Sandysmum

*Jet stands under tree*
What in dogs name have you done now?
*has fit of laughter*


----------



## Nicky10

*stops running now no one's chasing him* Bumby you are so silly how are you going to get down?


----------



## Sandysmum

*Jet stop laughing long enough to talk*
He's only little, if he jumps we could catch him, i fink?


----------



## Guest

I'll jump if you both promise you wont drop me :001_unsure: xxxxxx


----------



## Nicky10

Ok *stands beside Jet* You can jump we'll catch you it's not that far anyway you'll be fine


----------



## Guest

*deep breath*

Okay

1

2

free

erm

two

WEEEE! :yikes:

xxxx


----------



## Nicky10

Oof that hurt . You ok?


----------



## Guest

*runs off* *shouts back - YEP!!!!!!!*

Thanks buddieesssssss............


xxxxx


----------



## Sandysmum

*Jet rubs his head*
You're heavier than you look, fluffy.
Shall we play sumfink else that might be a bit safer?
*looks at Bumby, and tries not to laugh.*


----------



## Nicky10

Hey we caught you you could at least have waited a second. *gallops off after Bumby*


----------



## Guest

Come on, Jet :w00t: xxxxxx


----------



## Sandysmum

*Runs after them*
Hey guys, who's chasing who now?


----------



## Nicky10

Erm *taps Jet with paw* you chase us now


----------



## Guest

*jumps on Buster* carry me :w00t: xxxxxx


----------



## Sandysmum

*Jet runs after them*
Mind the tree Bumby!


----------



## Nicky10

Sorry Bumby my back is sore from catching you *runs away from Jet just missing a wall*


----------



## Guest

*steers Buster*

Mind the tree buddy :scared: 

Hang on....if this isn't Buster I'm riding...*looks down*


GOAT! :yikes:



xxxxxxx


----------



## Nicky10

I'm not silly enough to run up a tree like you Bumby :lol: *jumps tree root and keeps running*

Oh so that's a goat *looks back and hits tree* owwwwwwwwww


----------



## Sandysmum

*Jet sees wall in time to avoid it*
I'm catching up!


----------



## Guest

I finks this is too dangerwoof tonight :001_unsure:

What have we gots that makes noise? :w00t: xxxxxx


----------



## Sandysmum

*Jet looks interested* 
So that's what a goat looks like. Does it go through walls?


----------



## Guest

jetsmum said:


> *Jet looks interested*
> So that's what a goat looks like. Does it go through walls?


:frown2: this one doesn't *points to goat stuck half way through fence*

I crashed my goat :blush: xxxxxx


----------



## Nicky10

*looks closer at goat spots horns* I'll just stay over here guys that fing looks dangerous. We could play with my babble ball


----------



## Sandysmum

*Jet starts to walk up to goat*
Shall we help it, or leave it for a hooman?


----------



## Nicky10

Maybe we could help push it through. It looks like it needs our help *eyes horns again* as long as we're pushing the end without those :001_unsure:


----------



## Guest

We need to take our collars off, tie them to it's orns and pull him out I finks :001_huh:

xxxxxx


----------



## Sandysmum

*jet looks at big horns*
I don't fancy the horny end, can't we get his back legs and just pull?


----------



## Nicky10

But they look dangerwoof. You are a nice goat aren't you you won't hurt us with those? :001_unsure:


----------



## Sandysmum

*goat looks sheepish but doesn't answer*


----------



## Nicky10

Ok buddies I fink we have to help it. Maybe if we jump up and push it at the non-horn end it will go through the fence on it's own. You have to help Bumby you got the poor fing stuck in there


----------



## Sandysmum

*Jet stands next to Buster*
Ok when we're ready we push as hard as we can,yes?


----------



## Nicky10

Yes *drags Bumby over* come help too. Ok on the count of fee one, two, fee *jumps up and pushes*


----------



## Guest

*jumps and pushes*

*jumps and pushes*

Why *push* wont *push* he *push* move *PUSH*

xxxxx


----------



## Nicky10

I don't know *pushes harder* mr goat will you try and push forward to please? *finally pushes him free* phew that was hard work


----------



## Guest

I fink I'll just stand here quietly :yesnod: I've been too much trouble already tonight :glare:

xxxxxx


----------



## Sandysmum

That was hard work I fink we should have a rest and play with our toys, I've got onkey fesant and babababall, whay you got?


----------



## Nicky10

I might be off to bed soon all this cleaning up messes Bumby's made is tiring :Yawn:. Try not to run up anymore trees or get any animals stuck in fences while I'm gone Bumby. Goodnight


----------



## Guest

I've gots the boing ball, crinkly blue octopus and the onky fessunt, what've you got, Buster? 


Okay buddy, thanks for your help :yesnod: sweet dreams xxxxxxxx


----------



## Sandysmum

Night Buster. See you tomorrow.

I know Bumby, lets see who can onk the loudest!


----------



## Nicky10

Hope you two have fun with your toys and keep an eye on him Jet :


----------



## Guest

Ooo, noise making, this is where I excel :w00t:

*onk* 

*onk*

Your go! 
xxxxx


----------



## Sandysmum

Don't worry Buster, I will

ONK ONK
ONK ONK ONK


----------



## Guest

ONK ONK ONK ONK ONK

*ONKKKKKKKKKK*

I likes this  xxxxxxx


----------



## Sandysmum

ONNNNNNNNNNNNK ONNNNNNK
ONKONK
This is fun.


----------



## Guest

ONK ONK ONKKKKKKKK *ONKKKKKKKKKKK

ONKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKK

O N KKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKK*

I could do this all night.

I don't wants to go to the vets in the morning, Jet. I'd rather go to the beach 

Ohhhh! I just noticed :w00t: You onked loudest :w00t: Well done shiny buddy :w00t: xxxx


----------



## Sandysmum

I've had more praktise than you, that's all.
Don't worry bout the vet, coz your gonna be fine. By the time we play tomorrow nite, you'll ave forgotid all about it.
What shall we do now. Guess the noise from the babbabalball?


----------



## Guest

Mums making me go to bed so she can get up early 

We can play that tomorrow though buddy, we've nots done that before :w00t:

I'll get my mum to send your mum a next when we've beened.


Night shiny, kind, buddy, sweet woofy dreams xxxxxxxx


----------



## Sandysmum

Good luck Bumby. I've got everything crossed for you and I know mum has too. Mum has her mobile by her bed so she'll hear it ring.

I've got a new game for tomorrow too. It's called 'what time is it mr wolf' I seed some little hoomans play it and it looks like fun.

Night Mr Fluffy, make sure your mum goes to sleep too.


----------



## Nicky10

Anywoof around? I've been worried we came back from a walk and the site wasn't working for aaages :crying:


----------



## Guest

I'm here, mum kept trying to get on but it was broked here too :crying:


----------



## Guest

Hi everywoof :w00t:

I tolds you I'd be fine  ( :w00t: :w00t: :w00t: )



Where is you all? *sniff*

xxxxxxx


----------



## Guest

I'm here Bumble!!! :w00t:

I knew you would be fine, I thinks it's called a sixf cents, but I knew that you would be as ealthy as a norse :yesnod:


----------



## Guest

What happened this morning mum couldn't get on here.


----------



## Guest

Ello Kenzie :001_wub:

Buster says I can't play with any farm critters until he's around, not after last nights goat :blush: So I'll have to be healthy as a Bumble and leave the norse till later :yesnod: 

xxxxxx


----------



## Nicky10

You can't play with any farm animals Bumby after poor mr goat got stuck in a fence cause of you :nono:. I'm so glad the site is back I was so scared :001_unsure: and mum was complaining about actually having to study


----------



## Guest

Yes I readed about your goat adventur Bumble


----------



## Nicky10

And him getting stuck up a tree :. I fink his mum is a bad influence.

Buddies it's my birfday tomorrow and Auntie Maggie comes home the day after. It's gonna be such a good week


----------



## Guest

It was your fault :glare: If you'd have said I could ride you the it'd have been fine :glare:

It's your burfday?! :w00t:

Happy burfday for tomorrow Buster :w00t: How eggciting!!

Talking of egges :lol: You looked like you had so much fun with yours, Kenzie :lol: xxxxxx


----------



## Nicky10

If you hadn't got stuck up a tree and me and Jet hadn't had to catch you then my back wouldn't ave been sore and you could have ridden me. So it's all your fault :glare:.

I can't wait I hope I get nice pressies.


----------



## Sandysmum

I'm glad you're fine Bumby, I knew you would be. Maybe I got that sixf sense that Kenzie said.
That was funny, you and the goat, made me laff loads. I fink we'd better be more careful tonite.


----------



## Nicky10

We should find somewhere to play away from farm animals and trees :


----------



## Guest

Oooo Busty your burfday!!! :w00t: You'll have to tell me all about it coz I've never had a burfday!!!

My eggy was SO much fun  And then after I had finished playing with it mum made it go crrrraaacccckkkk and there was yummy stuff inside! It was like the best toy never!!!!! :w00t:


----------



## Nicky10

Kenzie you're meant to break it and get the yummy stuff out but it goes everywhere. They are fun to play with though


----------



## Guest

Well people shouldn't leave their farm animals lying around :glare: It's hirrisponsible :yesnod:

I'm not going to let my mum strokes me no more, I'm keeping my lumps to myself from now on.

Hi Jet, shiny buddy! Boy oh boy I bet you glisten in this sun :w00t:

I wonders what you'll get, Buster  Maybe you'll get a recording of me singing :w00t: xxxxx


----------



## Sandysmum

I'm going for a little nap now guys, I'm tired coz we was up very early this morning. Back later.


----------



## Guest

Okay Jet, sees you in a bit :yesnod:

xxxxx


----------



## Nicky10

Buddies I fink we broke mum she won't stop laughing at this thread :001_unsure:

Where did you find a goat anyway? :blink: I want some yummy treats


----------



## Guest

You'll get the bone and the peanut butter soon :w00t: mum posted them today, and I know she did cause I wents with her (in case she fell in).

It's weird when they do that, it's called the higgles xxxxxxx


----------



## Nicky10

Maybe they'll be here on my birfday :w00t:

They are such strange creatures I've given up :


----------



## Guest

I cants blame you Buster, not at all.

Can you hear that noise in the kitchen?  it's a pesky cat in my food isn't it 

xxxxx


----------



## Nicky10

That's why I'm glad we don't have any and Leo doesn't like meat. No one to steal my food


----------



## Guest

Mums moved her now :glare:

I fink it's cause it was fish :yesnod:

I'm a bit annoyed my mum knows nuffing is wrong with my lump - it means I have to go back to stoopid bedience :Yawn: xxxxxxx


----------



## Nicky10

Why do you have to go back to bedience it's soooooo boring


----------



## Guest

Mum finks it's fun for us to do together :001_huh: Have a word with her for me Buster :frown2:

xxxxxx


----------



## Nicky10

:frown2: Poor Bumby it's so boring gility is sooo much better.


----------



## Guest

I can go back to gility this week too :w00t:

Yesterday at the hooge dog walk some new people watched me do gility and asked if I'd like to join their team,

What do you fink to these Clever Pawz Mum's useless with decisions like this :frown2: xxxxxx


----------



## pinkrhino

Hewo edyone, I very happy youz let moi play! I staffy X ridgeback, I very pritty! I have pooto, is you like ta sea it? it is pritty, yes?


----------



## Nicky10

Looks pretty good to me. I'm sure you'll have fun.


----------



## Nicky10

pinkrhino said:


> Hewo edyone, I very happy youz let moi play! I staffy X ridgeback, I very pritty! I have pooto, is you like ta sea it? it is pritty, yes?


You're a very pretty dog


----------



## pinkrhino

Thank youz! you very nice, I happy you my fwend! #walks over and licks face#


----------



## Guest

Hi new buddy!

You're a lovely colour :w00t: I'm bumble and that's Buster :yesnod:

xxxxx


----------



## Nicky10

*licks you back* always nice to have new friends.

Mum has to go to uni soon so I probably won't be on for a while. I don't understand why she only goes away for a few hours but Auntie Maggie goes away on the metal bird thing for aaaaaaaaages


----------



## Guest

We loves new friends in the gang :yesnod:

I don't get that either Buster, but I'm glad she doesn't in case you couldn't get on the pooter  xxxxx


----------



## Nicky10

I know  no pf is a scary thought.


----------



## Guest

Imagine the trouble I'd get into without you here :001_unsure: My mum would wake up to goats and trees and all sorts  xxxxx


----------



## Nicky10

I don't even want to fink about how much trouble you would get into


----------



## Guest

I meant to tell you, Buster! You were right about the spensive food, I DO likes it :yesnod: xxxxx


----------



## Nicky10

Which food was that again? But glad you like it.


----------



## pinkrhino

oh! I just rwmemberd! my hoomans are talking about gwetting me 'splaid' what iz it? it sounds scwry...  p.s is dat how you spell it?


----------



## Guest

It was that Orijen stuff :yesnod: It's got fish in :drool:

Edit - don't worry buddy, you'll be okay :001_smile: 

Tell us about yourself! What's your favouritest toy? Whats you're favourite food?
xxxxxx


----------



## Nicky10

Spayed not sure I fink it means making sure you can't have puppies. 

Orijin looks yummy but I much prefer meat


----------



## pinkrhino

okey dokey, thanks, somthing funny happend just now, I go ta dwink and tha door iz open I go out aund a bit of fence tha hoomans call 'gate' had moved like a door! I wen't throgh and I was out if ta garden! I wen't exporin' but then tha nice lady form next door ran out her house took me by tha colla and pulled me home!! I don't know why, but every hooman was in a panic! It waz fun! :001_smile: Edit oh, and I like my chewy pig!! he nice and I love me food


----------



## Guest

I know you do buddy :yesnod: 

Mum can't get a lift to bedience, what a shame :glare: xxxxxx


----------



## pinkrhino

Talkin' of food, it iz time to eat!!!!!! cya guys I be back later


----------



## Nicky10

Right buddies I'll be away for a few hours now mum has to go to that uni place. I'd like to go but she says I'm not allowed


----------



## Guest

I'll just sits here quiet then  xxxxxxxx


----------



## Guest

Buddies mum seems eggcited today. Angel is still being good.


----------



## pinkrhino

Ok dudez, I iz back!! I watcjin' a film with tha hoomanz it is cool!


----------



## Guest

*Bumble and his lumps*

Bumble, I'm so glad that the vet said you're ok
And I'm also glad they didn't shave off any fur today!
Your mum's a little paranoid, we all know that it's true,
But it's only coz she cares so very much about you.
My sixf cents told me you'd be absodutley fine,
But I WAS a little worried bout you, it's true, I won't lie.
And I think you're really brave to be poked from head to toe,
You really are the most amazing puppy-dog I know :001_wub:

Love Kenzie​


----------



## pinkrhino

Now I gotta go again... bye bye!!


----------



## Guest

I'm honestly rolled round on my back on the carpet, Kenzie as my mum read your poem to me  :yesnod: 

I started when she started reddinging it and did a big sneeze and stopped when she'd finished :yesnod: 

Fanks Kenzie, you always know how to make a dog feel his best :001_wub:

Who else is here? :w00t:

xxxxx

ps, Kenzie, did you know we've writted 2,264 words in poemses to each other now  and 14 pages  xxxxx


----------



## Sandysmum

I'm back. I can settle down wiv you guys for a bit coz she's watching the telly box and forgot to turn the pooter off


----------



## Guest

:glare: that's the way, Jet buddy :yesnod: Though I'm not sure about this settling down thing :001_unsure: 

If we play a bit nearlier then Kenzie can join in :w00t: xxxxxx


----------



## Nicky10

Hi buddies mum's back all eggcited cause she met some guy from Star Trek : I didn't fink that was real. Just been sleeping the last few hours and then playing with my tennis ball throwing it around. But then it went under the sofa and I had to wait for mum to come back to get it


----------



## Guest

That's why they shouldn't go out  Is it back now, buddy? Boy I bets you're glad to see your mum though. 

I was trying to gets everyone to play but no one would :crying: xxxxx


----------



## Nicky10

I gots it back now whining and scratching under the sofa, I was desperate at this point, and she got it out for me.


----------



## Guest

Eroswoof said:


> That's why they shouldn't go out  Is it back now, buddy? Boy I bets you're glad to see your mum though.
> 
> I was trying to gets everyone to play but no one would :crying: xxxxx


I'll play with you Bumby. Angel is asleep.


----------



## Sandysmum

So much for settling down for a nice play. Mum's spectin a fone call in a few minits. So I can't use the flippin pooter, coz it's right infront of her.
Oh bum. Will try for later.


----------



## Nicky10

I'll play too.


----------



## woody10

Hi Bumpy, Kenzie, Buster, Diesel/Angel, Jet and all you woofers who are on the pooter.... it's elusive Woody here, just thought I'd quickly jump on and say hello once again.

I had a great day today, went to my 2 favourite walkies places, one next to this beautiful lake - I fink my Mum was making up for not taking me out yesterday afternoon - she didn't want to go in the rain as she is still a little poorly and wants to be well enuff for my gility on Wednesday.

have fun !!


----------



## Guest

My mum's the same, Woody 

I gets to go back to gility this week :w00t: 

Do you wants to play?

Or shall me and Buster just get on? 

*itches to run* *itches for the sake of it*

xxxxxx


----------



## Guest

Yay Buster buddy.


----------



## woody10

Eroswoof said:


> My mum's the same, Woody
> 
> I gets to go back to gility this week :w00t:
> 
> Do you wants to play?
> 
> Or shall me and Buster just get on?
> 
> *itches to run* *itches for the sake of it*
> 
> xxxxxx


what's you want to play?


----------



## Nicky10

*checks carefully for any trees or farm animals* ok who wants to be it and catch the others?


----------



## woody10

Nicky10 said:


> *checks carefully for any trees or farm animals* ok who wants to be it and catch the others?


I'll be it - run run as fast as you can - I'm coming, oneeeeeeeee, twooooooooo, threeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Nicky10

Eek *runs off at full speed jumping over Bumby* you'll never catch me


----------



## Guest

Runs looking for a hiding place.


----------



## woody10

here I come, pant, pant, pant looks behind bushes - not there, sniffs the air, can't smell anything, rushes round - where you all gone.... 

hey guys come check this out !!!!


----------



## Nicky10

:sosp: nope not running back to you *runs faster but a bit closer*


----------



## Guest

Jumps over Woody.


----------



## woody10

Smarty Pants !!!

forth gear now.... zooming ahead - there you are Buster, here I come, right behind you, breathing up your tail, run, run, run


----------



## Nicky10

No you'll never get me *cuts to the left and runs really really hard*


----------



## woody10

gotcha Diesel, you're it ! ----- runs off


----------



## woody10

psssttt Buster - here - this is a great hiding place from Diesel


----------



## Nicky10

*runs quickly over to Woody and ducks down* hope he won't spot us over here


----------



## Guest

Runs to where Buster is. Tag your it.


----------



## woody10

he won't spot us here - let's have a quick wrestle - Woody grabs Buster by the neck...


----------



## Nicky10

Damn it *bounces off after Diesel*


----------



## woody10

omg I'm off Buster, you're on your own, don't want to be it again, running through the fields, can't see me :tongue_smilie:


----------



## Nicky10

*spots a flash of orange in the distance* no I see you *runs after Woody*


----------



## woody10

quick as a flash I'm off, there's a heli, I'm chasing that, now you won't catch me ha ha


----------



## Nicky10

*pounces on Woody* gotcha you're it now *runs off*


----------



## Guest

Buster follow me I have an idea.


----------



## Nicky10

*runs over to Diesel*


----------



## woody10

darnit - where's that Bumpy hiding - I could easily catch him, got tiny legs...

looks rounds, spots Diesel other side of the fields, pant, pant, just stopping for a quick drink

watch out Diesel here I come..........


----------



## woody10

Mum's calling me - shall I just ignore her?


----------



## Nicky10

*looks around* where is Bumby? I only have little legs too I'm surprised I'm able to run away from you two

Ignore your mum this is much more fun


----------



## Guest

Runs faster Buster Buster this way ow not into that lamp post that hurt.


----------



## woody10

Ignoring.... here's I come Buster... you'd better get those lickle legs going like mad.... 

Oh wait - spots Diesel, runs up behind - you it.... ha ha didn't see me coming


----------



## Nicky10

*runs behind a tree* they'll never see me back here hehe


----------



## woody10

gotta go guys, mum's really yelling now, she's serious, can't ignore anymore - but I'll still get my treat for coming back

Look forward to next game.....


----------



## Guest

Nicky10 said:


> *runs behind a tree* they'll never see me back here hehe


Buster look I found something interesting. Sniffs.


----------



## Nicky10

:sosp: nope not falling for that *resists urge to go find out what it is*


----------



## Guest

Nicky10 said:


> :sosp: nope not falling for that *resists urge to go find out what it is*


No I'm serious never mind haha was just my tennis ball.forgot mum left it out for me and Angel. Starts running.


----------



## Nicky10

*runs off away from Diesel*


----------



## Guest

Lays down like a herding dog. Pounces on Buster gotcha runs off.


----------



## Nicky10

Damn *bounces off after Diesel* I'm gonna get you


----------



## Guest

No your not woof woof. Runs faster.


----------



## Nicky10

*skids on some mud* nope I will catch you


----------



## Guest

Buster Diesel can I play.


----------



## Nicky10

Sure Angel? *sigh* mum says some advert is mean and always makes her upset it's some bank thingy :


----------



## Guest

Gently pounces on Angel.


----------



## Nicky10

Buddies I might be off to bed now :Yawn: g'nite Diesel and Angel


----------



## Guest

Nicky10 said:


> Buddies I might be off to bed now :Yawn: g'nite Diesel and Angel


Don't think we will be long Buster buddy.


----------



## Sandysmum

Hey guys!
Missed all the fun tonite. Couldn't get back on the pooter.
Anywoof still out there??????


----------



## Guest

*sneaks up quietly * Singing: xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Sandysmum

* Jet licks his paw concentrating hard on what he's doing*


----------



## Sandysmum

Somebody there?
*looks all round, sees nothing*


----------



## pinkrhino

no need ta worreh! I iz here now!


----------



## Sandysmum

Hi Toffee, ow you doin today. I've been for the loooongest walk and i'm sooo tired.


----------



## Guest

Morning everywoof, morning Kenzie :001_wub:

xxxxx


----------



## Sandysmum

Bumby! *wags tail happily* I've been out for ages and it's so flippin ot. Mum's nice tho, coz she takes a bottle of water and I don't get too firsty. Is it really ot where you are?


----------



## Guest

Real hot :yesnod: Mum got me one of those travel water bottles though and word on the street is I can go to gility again tonight :w00t:

You're having your snitches out tomorrow, Jet 

A bird poo'd on mum through the sunroof :lol: xxxxxx


----------



## pinkrhino

I iz fine, my little hooman haz friends round, one dropped hiz ice cream! It waz yummy!


----------



## Sandysmum

Yeah, flippin snitches. But I always get a treat when I've been to the vet so it's not all bad. Ijust ope it don't urt. Bet you can't wait to go to gility coz you missed it last week. It might make you a bit tired
A bird did WHAT to your mum:yikes: *tries very hard not to laugh*

What kind of ice cream was it Toffee, I only get nilla, but I know there's loads of others.


----------



## Guest

:drool: Ice cream is the best thing never, glad you acted quickly there toffee :yesnod:

It wont hurt Jet, even I didn't cry 

It aimed right through the sunroof :lol: She screamed and all sorts :lol: xxxxx


----------



## Sandysmum

That's good to know, I was a bit nervus, just a little bit. But I'm ok now you told me it don't urt. Heehee, did your mum shout out about golf snakes , when the bird *trying not to laugh* pood on her.*bursts out laughing* Sorry, I no I shouldn't laff, but it sounds sooo funny:laugh:


----------



## Guest

Morning everywoof, morning Bumble :001_wub:

Yay for snitches out and yay for gility!!! I WISH I could go to gility, maybe mum can find somewhere that does gility for puppies :yesnod:

Icsream is nummy :drool: But I hardly never get it :frown2:

I met a new friend last night, his name is Rocky and we played chasies and his daddy said he hardly never plays with other dogs but he played with me :yesnod:


----------



## Guest

I laughed too buddy :lol: Don'ts worry. It was the fudge snakes this time :001_unsure: xxxxxxxxx


There's not a dog been born that wouldn't want to play with you Kenzie!  xxxxxxx


----------



## Nicky10

Hi buddies sorry not been on. I went out for a looooong walk with Max and the sausage dogs and den I got presents . I got lots of treats and a whole liver cake for me and the doggies I even saved you all pieces *paws them out*. It's really yummy. I got lots of tennis balls and a honky feasent


----------



## Guest

YAPPY BURFDAY BUSTER!!!!!​ :w00t: xxxxxxxx


----------



## Guest

Oh Busty I forgotted!!!

HAPPY BURFDAY!!!


----------



## Nicky10

Fank you . Just realised mum managed to get the date on the ticker fing wrong


----------



## Sandysmum

Yaaaaaay
Appy birfday Buster


----------



## Guest

As long as we know how old you is it's alright :yesnod: You can't expect them to know everyfing. Or anyfing actually xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Nicky10

You can't can you? Hopeless creatures. Fixed now after three! attempts to get the right code :frown2:


----------



## Guest

I bets she wont even notice you've done it for her Buster :frown2: xxxxx


----------



## Nicky10

It was her that did it still took her three goes :eek6:


----------



## pinkrhino

It waz stwberry ice cream, I haz gotta go, bye!!


----------



## Nicky10

So who wants some liver cake? It's yummy mum made it she can at least do that right


----------



## Sandysmum

Ooo never tried that, it looks nice so I might give it a go. See you later Toffee.
Hey Buster now you've got a onky fesant too, maybe we can all play wiv them together. How old are you Buster. I fink I'm 7, but no one nos for shure.


----------



## Nicky10

*nudges a slice over to Jet* it's really nummy. I'd love to play with you and your feasents. I'm 6 not sure what that means exactly though


----------



## Guest

Can I taste it :w00t: I probably wonts like it :frown2: xxxxx


----------



## Nicky10

*nudges a little piece over to Bumby* I'm sure you'll like it


----------



## Sandysmum

Thanks! * Has a taste* Ummm, this is yummy.
I fink I'm older than you then, but I'm not shure.
*Yawns and stretches* I'm going to have a nap. We went for such a looong walk. My eyes won't stay open. 
I'll be back later.Thanks for the cake:thumbsup:


----------



## Nicky10

Bye Jet have a nice nap


----------



## Guest

Have a nice rest, Jet :yesnod:


So Buster, it's just me and you :w00t: what shall we do? xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Nicky10

I don't know I'm too tired to play chasies been doing that all day and boy nausage dogs run fast when they want to. We can play with our feasents?

Sigh mum's been talking bout this big concert fing for months really really wants to go. She just realised she didn't actually buy the tickets :


----------



## Guest

I'm here too buddies! :w00t: I always seem to be leeping when you guys usually play :frown2:


----------



## Nicky10

Do you want some liver cake Kenzie? I'll play chasies for a little while


----------



## Guest

I'll play chadors too.


----------



## Guest

Kenzie have you got a fessunt? You can share mine if not :yesnod:

xxxxx


----------



## Guest

Thanks for the cake Buster :drool:

Yup i've got a fesunt Bumble! But I don't play with it very much, but I will if you are playing with yours! :w00t:


----------



## Guest

Lets play fessunt then :w00t:

But only for a minit cause I've got to go to gility at half past :w00t: xxxxxx


----------



## Nicky10

Ok *chews feasent* this is fun


----------



## Guest

*onk onk ooooonk*

*onk onk ooooonk*

This is fun :w00t:


----------



## Guest

*onkkkkkkkkkk* *onkkkkkkkkkkk*

Onk it Buster :w00t: xxxxxx


----------



## pinkrhino

Toffee iz back, thread iz funny now


----------



## Nicky10

*chews harder* it won't honk *jumps on it with two paws *oooooooonk* er oops


----------



## Guest

Have you gots an onky fessut, Toffee? :w00t:

You can borrow mine if you haven't :001_smile: 

Oops, I forgots yours wont onk, Buster. Do you want somefing else of mine that makes a noise? Your mum wont mind :glare: 

xxxx


----------



## pinkrhino

I haz a onky pig...


----------



## Guest

Hi Toffee Angel is chewing a squeaky mushroom toy.:laugh:


----------



## Guest

:yesnod: a onky pig is purfect 

Oops, just noticed the time, back soon buddies! 

xxxx


----------



## Nicky10

No dat is Mr Ducky this is my new toy I just couldn't work out where to bite it but I got it now *onk onk onk*


----------



## pinkrhino

I will use my piggy thankz  I haz gotta go, cya


----------



## Guest

Back buddies :w00t:

Here's my gility



















That's me and Billy, he's a hairfail terrier :yesnod:










And This is Jeffery, he's a good-hound :yesnod:


----------



## Guest

My gility is sideways :001_unsure:

xxxx


----------



## Guest

Anywoof? :001_huh: xxxxx


----------



## Guest

I'm here Diesel is asleep.


----------



## Nicky10

Sorry buddies not to sure what happened there. I was chewing my feasent and next fing I knew it was a few hours later I fink I was asleep :eek6:. That looks like fun Bumby but Jeffery is huge :yikes:


----------



## Guest

Nicky10 said:


> Sorry buddies not to sure what happened there. I was chewing my feasent and next fing I knew it was a few hours later I fink I was asleep :eek6:. That looks like fun Bumby but Jeffery is huge :yikes:


Hi Buster. Why did the stars system thing go away. Mum said she's glad it's gone.


----------



## Nicky10

Cause some mean hooman was using it to hurt people like your mum


----------



## Guest

Nicky10 said:


> Cause some mean hooman was using it to hurt people like your mum


Why did they want to hurt mum.


----------



## Nicky10

I don't know  they went after mum a while ago. Mum says because they're pathetic cowards.


----------



## Guest

He's massive isn't he :001_unsure:

You should hear the noise he makes too :scared: xxxxxx


----------



## Guest

Nicky10 said:


> I don't know  they went after mum a while ago. Mum says because they're pathetic cowards.


Nobody hurts my mum. diesel is asleep still.


----------



## Nicky10

But mum says they're really really nice dogs :yesnod: so you don't need to worry. Does he make that weird howling noise like bassets do? That is so loud :yikes:


----------



## Guest

:yesnod: Even louder than me 

Mum says I've got to meet one type of every pedigree dog, what sort of stoopid idea is that :yikes: It'll take me for never :frown2:

xxxxx


----------



## Nicky10

You'll meet lots on the camping fing won't you? There's 100's and 100's of breeds you can't meet dem all can you?


----------



## Guest

No chance buddy :frown2: But I bet she'll try :frown2: 

By the way, I don't fink Billy is a hairfail, I fink he's a bedlam  xxxxx


----------



## Nicky10

Yes cause my mum told yours that he was :lol:. I've met a hairfail he doesn't look like dat at all


----------



## Guest

I didn't think he smelled like a hairfail but mum was adamant  'no Bumble, he's a hairfail' :frown2: xxxxxxx


----------



## Nicky10

This is a hairfuil Bumby but there's a few other breeds that look the same but smaller hairfuil are big :yikes:


----------



## Guest

See, they don't looks nufink alike :frown2: She's an idiot :lol: Isn't he square  xxxxx


----------



## Nicky10

Dey really don't :frown2:. He is very square I much prefer being a rectangle


----------



## Guest

I don't think I've really got a shape :lol: I'm too fuzzy.

Where'd Kenzie and Jet go?  xxxxxxx


----------



## Nicky10

The tv people said pomeranians are meant to be circular or somefink but it would be hard to tell under all that fluff I guess. The ones on tv were even fluffier than you

I don't know where they went. *goes to find nardines for a trail*


----------



## Guest

I finks I IS pretty circley :yesnod: 

Oooooo I do love the fessunt. Do you wants a piece of cheese, Buster? I don't wants it xxxxxx


----------



## Nicky10

Yes please cheese is nummmy :drool:


----------



## Guest

*cheese* There you go buddy :001_smile: Don't eat it all at onc....oh :001_huh:

xxxxxxx


----------



## Nicky10

*eats quickly* oh sorry  it was just so yummy. Fank you for it


----------



## Guest

Do I smell CHEESE?????? :drool: :drool: :drool:


----------



## Guest

It's okay :yesnod: Everyone eats quickerer than me 

I loved gility today, I'd missed it so much. Ooo! Remember the gility stuffs I woned?

I'm sending them to Jet :w00t: Cause I don'ts use them and then he can play gility too :w00t: xxxxxxx


----------



## Nicky10

Sorry I ates all the cheese Kenzie will nardines do? *nudges some over*


----------



## Guest

There's more in the fridge if we can gets it out :laugh: xxxxxx


----------



## Nicky10

We need a bigger dog I fink. Maybe if we stood on top of each other we could get the cheese out


----------



## Guest

Nardines are even better!!! Thanks Buster!!! :drool:


----------



## Guest

Where's Jet when you need him  xxxxxxx


----------



## Nicky10

I did get dem to make a trail for you and Jet to find us but you found us without them


----------



## Guest

I found you coz I smelted the cheeeeeeeeeeeeese


----------



## Nicky10

Well if you stand on me then Bumby stands on you we might be able to reach the fridge and get more out :yesnod:


----------



## Guest

I gots mum to give me some more :w00t:

But I did it to gives it to you, cause I don't want it now. It made the golf snakes come out :lol: xxxxxx


----------



## Guest

NOW where's everywoof gone? xxxxxx


----------



## Nicky10

I'm here mum was just on that facebook fing


----------



## Sandysmum

Nardines!!!!!!


----------



## Guest

I was just going to tells you all to stay still, but realised I wasn't best placed to say that :lol: xxxxx


----------



## Nicky10

Yay Jet's here.

You telling us to stay still Bumby really? I fink someone would have to sedate you to get you to stay still


----------



## Sandysmum

Thanks for the nardines Buster. Yummeeeee.
Your mum's real nice Bumby, to send me that gility stuffs. She's a real kind lady and I want you to give her the biggest lick eva and say thats from Jet to say fank oo.
I can't stay for long now coz mums gonna be getting a telly phone call in a bit and she always turns the pooter off, coz she talks for ages.


----------



## Guest

I'm here!!! Sorry silly mummy was using the pooter


----------



## Nicky10

So was mum to get maths questions wrong I could do


----------



## Sandysmum

Did you get spoiled today Buster coz it was your birfday?


----------



## Nicky10

Yep got a loooong walk with Max and the nausage dogs and I got tennis balls and a new tyre on a rope and liver cake and everything. It was soooo much fun. Here saved you a piece of liver cake *nudges it over to Jet*


----------



## Guest

I have to go to bed now buddies, mum has to get up early in the morning :glare:

Night all, night Bumble :001_wub:


----------



## Sandysmum

Thanks Buster, this is sooooo good. Mum won't get me tennis balls any more coz I eat them. If you're not supposed to eat them why do they taste so good?

Night Kenzie, have good dreams


----------



## Nicky10

I chew mine too but I don't eat them it's much more fun to play fetch but I don't always bring them back 

Goodnight Kenzie sweet dreams


----------



## Guest

Goodnight Kenzie, I luffs you xxxxx


----------



## Sandysmum

Hi guys, anywoof still around??


----------



## Guest

I'm here buddy :yesnod:

How will the gility stuff fit in that hole in the post box :001_huh: xxxxxx


----------



## Sandysmum

Haha, I fink the postieman will have to push and push and push to get it through. Mum has lots of parcils come from her shopping so they get in somehow.


----------



## Guest

Maybe they're just covered in furs like I is? So they're actually smaller than they looks? xxxxxx


----------



## Nicky10

No the hoomans have to open the door and get the packages that way. That's why I didn't get my babble ball for ages mum slept through the guy bringing it


----------



## Guest

I'd forgotted that :lol:

I'm cuddling my octopus :001_wub: He's sooo snuggly xxxxxx


----------



## Nicky10

I'm snuggled up to mum on the sofa almost asleep


----------



## Sandysmum

I just had a funny fort. What if somone tried to push you through the letter box, do you fink you'd fit?
That's the best place to be Buster, all snuggled up on the settee with mum watching the telly box.


----------



## Nicky10

Not if it's *sighes* star trek I can't take any more. I thought it was over when we finished the first one but now she's got voyager :eek6:


----------



## Guest

I fink I would if I lay on my side, but I don't want a stamp on me, I'd get all sticky  xxxxxxx


----------



## Nicky10

I don't fink I would want to be that small


----------



## Sandysmum

I'm too tired to play tonite guys. I've been on such a long walk this afternoon. I no I had a nap, but I'm still tired. Mum says she wants me all nice and tired for going to the vet tomorrow, so I wont dizgrase her by woofing and crying so much. She don't understand that I'm just talking to the other aminals.


----------



## Guest

It aint easy buddy, not easy at all.

Hasaywoof got plans for tomorrow? 

I'm cuddling this now, it's even comfier xxxxx


----------



## Nicky10

I don't fink I'd want to cuddle a cat. I'm rethinking my hatred of them but that might a bit far for me.

G'night Jet I'll be off to bed soon too


----------



## Guest

What time are you going to have them out, Jet?

It'll be fine buddy, straight in and out :yesnod:

You've gots to try it Buster, they're sooo warm and they vibrates! xxxxxx


----------



## Nicky10

They vibrate :yikes:


----------



## Guest

They do :yesnod: It's reallllll comforting

They vibrate when they growl but they growl when they're happy  xxxxxx


----------



## Sandysmum

Night Buster. Glad you had a happy birfday.:thumbsup:

Bumby, that cat looks as if it's going to EAT you:yikes:


----------



## Nicky10

That's just weird :frown2:. Not sure I want to share mum with one of them but she wants one the same as the one your mum is getting


----------



## Guest

Night Jet, shiny buddy, you sleep well and good luck tomorrow 

It wont eats me, mum wouldn't let it :001_smile: :lol: Actually, you've worried me now so I've moved :yesnod:

Buster! I meant to tell you! Mum says the cat is coming up here by curryer  xxxxxx


----------



## Nicky10

Curryer? Is your mum going to eat it :yikes: curry is that icky hot stuff they put on chicken


----------



## Guest

I don't fink so cause she's a cow, but I fought that's what curry was too :scared:

I can't goom her if she's covered in curry  xxxxx


----------



## Nicky10

Huh I don't know I hope they don't cover it in curry don't they lick themselves like Leo does?


----------



## Sandysmum

Night fluff face. Have nice dreams(about Kenzie haha)


----------



## Guest

Night Jet xxxxxxx

:yesnod: they do. They're going to curryer her in a speshul van xxxxx


----------



## Nicky10

Huh maybe it just means the people that are bringing her to you. :001_unsure: Mum's always looking at this website of people that drive all round Europe taking animals to their new homes maybe that's it


----------



## Guest

I hope that's what it means or mums going to go on about those fudge snakes when she gets on the furniture :001_unsure: xxxxx


----------



## Nicky10

What is with those fudge and golf snakes mum says it all the time? Silly creatures.


----------



## Guest

No idea buddy; she says she loves every animal, but she don't like them :frown2:

I've gots to go to bed now Buster, :Yawn: even I'm tired tonight

Sweet dreams buddy xxxxxxx


----------



## Nicky10

G'night Bumby I'm off to bed too have to get up at 7:30 back to work tomorrow.


----------



## Guest

Morning buddies. Somefing strange happened last night....

Me and mum were sleeping on the bed but I woke up and woke mum up and she said I was being a pane so she put me on the floor. But when we woke up this morning I was back on the bed  And I don't know how I got there  Maybe mum lifted me back up but she doesn't member doing it. Or maybe I...................JUMPED :yikes: :yikes: :yikes:


----------



## Nicky10

You jumped Kenzie :w00t: :w00t: I knew you could.


----------



## Guest

I'm trying not to get too cited because I'm not really sure. MAYBE I jumped, but I don't member


----------



## Guest

Mum got a text at 4.30 this morning.:yikes:


----------



## Nicky10

I'm sure you did Kenzie and if you did it once you can do it over and over again :yesnod:.

That wouldn't have mattered to mum she was up all night


----------



## Sandysmum

That's great Kenzie. Jumping is so much fun, I love to jump. When you get the ang of it proply you can jump on fings and over fings. I like to jump on the wall, walk along and do a graceful dismount at the uver end.


----------



## Guest

Morning everywoof, morning Kenzie :001_wub:

Jet buddy! Are you de-snitched? xxxxxx

edit - :w00t: *KENZIEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!!!* You DID jumps I'm sure you did! You clever, beautiful puppy :w00t: You did, you DID :w00t: xxxxxx


----------



## Nicky10

Hi Bumby. Auntie Maggie comes home in a few hours :w00t: and we just got back from work.


----------



## Guest

Oh boy! That means we gets new videos of you :w00t: 

Oh how eggciting :w00t: xxxxxxxx


----------



## Nicky10

Well I fink she needs to unpack first before mum gets her camera but yes I'll do a few videos if you want


----------



## Guest

Course we do :w00t: Maybe you'll get a cheeseburger too :drool: xxxxxx


----------



## Guest

Eroswoof said:


> KENZIEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!!![/B] You DID jumps I'm sure you did! You clever, beautiful puppy :w00t: You did, you DID :w00t: xxxxxx


I'm not sure Bumble :frown2: I haven't been able to jump since, not even for my hoof :frown2: Maybe Mum lifted me back onto the bed but we both slept through it :closedeyes:


----------



## Sandysmum

Hi guys. Guess who's back, all desnitched and wiv a clean bill of ealth. They said I'd healed up purrfect. and I got treats from the nice nurse.
Lets ope that no one needs any snithches again for a looooong time, if eva.


----------



## Guest

Yay Jet! You must be soooooo pleased :w00t:

Mum just told me.....at the end of Jooly I'm getting spad and will have snitchers :crying::crying::crying:


----------



## pinkrhino

I iz not fellin' well 'cos I got splad... So I iz not talkin' mutch, I have a pic of me and some hoomanz so I will put It up for you guys. :sad:


----------



## Guest

It's okay Kenzie :001_smile: we'll all be here for you. 

I fink this jumping fing is funny :lol: we'll have to see what happens tonight :yesnod: :lol:

Jet, buddy :w00t: That's the bestest news NEVER! I'm as happy as if Kenzie was coming to visit me and DOG that's happy :w00t:

We hads to go for a new edgehog but she didn't need to come home  

Are you feeling okay, Toffee?  You can hug my onky fessunt if it'll makes you feel better  xxxxxxx


----------



## pinkrhino

okay, I would like that


----------



## Guest

Consider it yours then buddy :001_smile: Are you feeling any betters yet? xxxxx


----------



## pinkrhino

'ooooooooonnnnnnnnnnnkkkkkkkkkkkk!!!!' Heh heh, yes, thankz-a-lot :laugh:


----------



## Guest

:yesnod: That's the way Toffee  Fun aint it :w00t:

I'm Bumble by the way xxxxx


----------



## pinkrhino

ok, bumble I iz not good with namez


----------



## Guest

That's okay :yesnod: I'll reply to anything  xxxxx


----------



## pinkrhino

cool, I like nicknames anyway, so bubuzz! I like that name. So, I have to go bye!


----------



## Guest

Hi buddies I'm back again 

I have to have the splaid thing soon too Toffee  

Maybe I can only jump at night when there's no one watching :skep:


----------



## Guest

*We can't pretend*

We can't pretend last night didn't happen,
Cause something did and it had your mum flappin',
So what do we think? Is it real? Is it true?
One of us jumped...and we think...Kenzie...it's you! :001_unsure:
Your mum put you off the bed to the floor
Cause you wouldn't stay still whilst she wanted to snore
But this morning came round and she couldn't find you!
You appeared on the bed! Maybe you flew?
But deep down inside I'm sure that you jumped,
As we grow up we go up and then back down humps,
Not being able to jump was that - just a down,
But now you can do it, so we never need frown,
You might not be sure, but this Bumble is
Cause you're Kenzie, the bestest, and most of all - his!
​


----------



## Guest

Awwww thank you for the poem Bumble :001_wub: :001_wub: :001_wub: You sure know how to make a dog feel loved :001_wub: :001_wub: :001_wub:


----------



## Guest

That's cause you IS loved :yesnod:

I wonder if it'll happen again tonight  xxxxxx


----------



## Guest

I don't know  it's like MAJIC :eek6:


----------



## Guest

I finks it's you that's majic :blush: xxxxxxx


----------



## Guest

Hi buddies Angel is asleep. She won her first gility today.


----------



## Nicky10

Buddies I'm soooooooo excited cause we went to the place with all the metal birds, those fings look strange, and we got Auntie Maggie. Oh dog was I happy I almost licked her to death


----------



## Guest

Buster :w00t:

Boy oh boy I bet you're glad :w00t: did she bring you cheeseburgers? :drool:

xxxx


----------



## Nicky10

No  but mum says we might order some from the people that bring them tonight :w00t:


----------



## Guest

Mum never gets those  

But I don't fink she'd ever give me anyfing from there anyway 

Where's Jet tonight? He should be here playing now he's all fixeded :w00t: xxxxxx


----------



## Nicky10

Yes but your mum is a cow :eek6: tell her they're really really nummy :drool: and you demand one. Bark until she gets you one, whine and look pathetic the whole routine


----------



## Guest

Nicky10 said:


> Yes but your mum is a cow :eek6: tell her they're really really nummy :drool: and you demand one. Bark until she gets you one, whine and look pathetic the whole routine


Hi Buster.

What do you buddies think we should do for mums burfday on Wednesday? Me and Angel can't think of anything.


----------



## Sandysmum

Thank Dog for that. The pooter was broke and it's taken mum aaaaages to fix it. I was missing you guys, I fort I wouldn't be able to play tonite.
Did you get your cheeseburger Buster? I like cheeseburgers too.
I hope you're feeling better Toffee. You can cuddle up to my tigger it you want.


----------



## Guest

JET!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :w00t:

I finks it's just you and me but I don'ts care :w00t:

Is your lump REALLY nuffink? That's the bestest news NEVER :w00t: 

If them hoomans would just stop poking us :frown2:

How you feeling? Even shinyerereerererererererererer? :w00t:? xxxxxxxx


----------



## Sandysmum

Hi fluff face. yeah it's so good to know that it was niffink, I mean I new that but do they lisen. Mum got all leaky eyed, so mbarrasing. The nurse was real nice and played with me for a long time and gave me loads of treats. She said I was a very brave boy.
So we're both ok and no snitches between us.
Wooooooooooof yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay
* wags tail furiously and almost takes off*


----------



## Sandysmum

Bumby? Anywoof?
Oh bum, I fink they've all gone to bed:sad:


----------



## Guest

Morning everywoof, morning Kenzie :001_wub:

:lol: you've gones curly haven't you  

Your mum says you luffs getting wet, good job she doesn't read this thread and hear you talk about your curly fur 

xxxxx


----------



## Guest

Yeah I'm curly Bumble :blush: and I smell too :blush: I DO like getting wet but I just don't like these curls :frown2:


----------



## Guest

*sniffs* You dont's  You smell lovely :yesnod: xxxxx


----------



## woody10

hello woofers - 

I don't like getting wet, it takes so long for me to dry out. Got velly wet this morning at gility and mum was soaked as well. Had fun though. 

Mum is saying she is gonna get a water pistol :yikes: to stop me from barking and getting eggscited when the other dogs are doing their gility runs - don't like the sound of that, all I want to do is join in and play - I think surely we can go 2's up but they don't let me.


----------



## Guest

Woody!!!! My mum said she was dreaming about you last night :001_huh:

She wont water pistol you, she luffs you too much :yesnod:

Gility in the morning?! That's crazy :yikes: xxxxx


----------



## Guest

Mum watched dogs 101 last night after waslking Angel and me. There was a hooooge dog called a grate dane or something. Itwas hoooge.:yikes:


----------



## Guest

Mum's playing a really fun game with me buddies :w00t: She picks up all my toys and puts them in my basket and then I pull them out again :w00t: Boy is it fun!!! 

Woody your gility sounds fun!!! I've sent you a pie vat message about it :yesnod:

Who were you dreaming about last night Bumble??? :001_wub:


----------



## Guest

That sounds a MAZING :w00t: I plays that when mum puts my toys on the toy shelf :yesnod:

I only never dream about you Kenzie :yesnod: You're even better than a nardine flavour space opper xxxxxxx


----------



## Guest

Thanks Bumble 

Althou a nardine flavour space opper sounds a MAZING!!! We're going to pets home this weekend so I'll see if I can find one and I'll post it to you Bumble :yesnod: Mum still hasn't posted your kong, she's sooooo slow :frown2:


----------



## Guest

Pets at home is the funnerest place never :w00t:

Boy I'm glad Jet is okay, that was scary. I don't likes it when we're poorly :frown2: xxxxxx


----------



## Nicky10

Mum came home growling about some kind of protest and silly selfish hoomans . Means I can't go for a walk for a few hours .


----------



## Guest

Eroswoof said:


> Pets at home is the funnerest place never :w00t:
> 
> Boy I'm glad Jet is okay, that was scary. I don't likes it when we're poorly :frown2: xxxxxx


My mum doesn't like pets at home. She has bought pets from there in the past and they have died within a few months all of them died too young. Mum says pets at home have a bad reputation with the pets dying too soon.


----------



## Nicky10

I can't take mum to pets at home she always gets yelled at by the staff cause she tells people that the staff are wrong .


----------



## Guest

I'm glad Jet's ok too :yesnod: I wonder how toffee is this morning.

Mum doesn't buy much from pets home but that's where I go for my air cuts :glare:


----------



## Guest

McKenzie said:


> I'm glad Jet's ok too :yesnod: I wonder how toffee is this morning.
> 
> Mum doesn't buy much from pets home but that's where I go for my air cuts :glare:


Mum bought a goldfish from pets at home about 3 months later itdied along with the other two that were with him in fact they all died in one go and her first pleco Nemo was from pets at home he was a baby he died after six months. Not to mention they can't even sex a pet right.


----------



## Nicky10

Leo's from pets at home I fink then we got him from the person who bought him from there. He's healthy but mum won't buy any animals from there again


----------



## Guest

Nicky10 said:


> Leo's from pets at home I fink then we got him from the person who bought him from there. He's healthy but mum won't buy any animals from there again


My mum got her budgie Charlie from pets at home and they told her she was a boy but no the silly moos sexed her wrong he was in fact a she.


----------



## Nicky10

They got Leo right anyway but I don't like going in the animals look so scared


----------



## Sandysmum

I love going to [email protected] We go there a lot, and I always have fun. I get to have a good look round and tell mum what I want, then we sometimes go and look at the aminals. There are some oppers and mouses and over things and I always say hello.

Oh and the nice people always give me treats!


----------



## Guest

:yesnod: I loves the toys, I pull them all off the shelves :w00t:

Granddad just tripped over me and dropped his tea :lol: 

He's not happy :glare: xxxxx


----------



## Sandysmum

You didn't get any on you, did you Bumby, coz that stuff can be real ot! Is your grandad ok he didn't get otted did he?
Mum's going to get sumfink to make me a fox on a stick. I'm not too shure what that is, but she said at [email protected], that'll make a good fox on a stick.


----------



## Guest

Fox on a stick? 

For a start, what's a fox? :blinK:

I's fine :yesnod: It just went up the wall :lol:

xxxxxx


----------



## Guest

A fox on a stick? :huh: How is your mum going to catch the fox and how does she ttach it to the stick? I hope she doesn't get bitted!!! :yikes:

Mum's real angry coz my new red narness STILL hasn't come :glare: She was saying that thing about fudge snakes but I don't think she was saying it about me :aureola:

Is your granddad ok Bumble?


----------



## Sandysmum

it's sumfink she's seen a lady do on the telly box. It's to give me sumfink to chase I fink. 
She's been eva so nice to me today, coz I sulked so much about getting wet yestaday.Heehee I can wrap her round my paw, no truble.


----------



## Guest

Well he mentioned the fudge snakes but apart from that he's okay :yesnod:

I fink mum is sploding :yikes:

She's making these really funny noises :crying: xxxxx


----------



## Sandysmum

Your mum can't splode Bumby!! Do sumfink quick:yikes:


----------



## Guest

I've tried licking her and poking my nose in her eye but it didn't work :crying: xxxxxx


----------



## Sandysmum

Jump on her tummy to let the air out!!!!!!


----------



## Guest

Oh no Bumble    What sort of funny noises?


----------



## Guest

She had a drink of water and they've stopped :001_unsure: I didn't like that at all :frown2:

She called them ick nups :001_huh: xxxxxx


----------



## Guest

Ooooooo that's ok Bumble :yesnod: my mum gets them ick nups all the time :yesnod: Sometimes they stay around for ages but she's never sploded yet  They do sound funny though :lol:


----------



## Sandysmum

That's good then. I'd have been real upset if your mum splodeded.


----------



## Guest

What's they for :001_unsure: I didn't like them at all, I ran up to her each time and then I sat and lay down, I fort she was trying to tell me to do something 

xxxxxx


----------



## Guest

Hi everywoof! Who's here to play with? xxxxxxxx


----------



## Guest

I am Bumble!!! :w00t:


----------



## Nicky10

I'm here mum went to uni again and turned the pooter off


----------



## Guest

Oh yey yey yey yey :w00t:

Is you still curled? xxxxxx


----------



## Guest

Not toooo curly now, just a little bit


----------



## Nicky10

I saw your pictures Kenzie you're very cute wet


----------



## Guest

:yesnod: she is. I sawed the cheesehound tonight :drool: xxxx


----------



## Guest

I'm here Diesel is asleep.


----------



## Nicky10

Bumby you can't eat your friend he's not really made of cheese.


----------



## Guest

Fanks Buster 

Did you get to taste the cheesehound tonight Bumble??? :drool:


----------



## Nicky10

I just go all soft when my fur gets wet


----------



## Guest

Kenzie :scared: What was you doing last night  xxxxx


----------



## Guest

I was drinking iceburgs with mummy :yesnod:


----------



## Nicky10

Kenzie why are you out drinking with your mum? :eek6: You're too young for that kind of thing


----------



## Guest

Icebergs are scary :frown2: 

I did, I licked him all over :drool: he's SO nummy xxxxxx


----------



## Nicky10

Icebergs sunk that big ship thingy :eek6: we went to whole museum thing about it


----------



## Guest

It's ok Buster, iceburgs aren't alkaholick so puppies can drink them :yesnod:


----------



## Nicky10

Good I was hoping you weren't drinking that icky stuff that makes the hoomans sick :eek6:


----------



## Guest

Nicky10 said:


> Icebergs sunk that big ship thingy :eek6: we went to whole museum thing about it


Yeah the titanic mum told me how it crashed into the iceberg and sank.


----------



## Nicky10

Dey built it here there was a whole party and we went went. Seems a bit silly to me though.


----------



## Guest

I honestly finks you're the most bootifullest wistie I've never seen :001_wub:

You have to bark at boats to makes them go :yesnod:

xxxxxx


----------



## Nicky10

No dey have people driving them like in cars :yesnod:


----------



## Guest

I finks I'll still bark just to make sure :yesnod: xxxxx


----------



## Guest

Eroswoof said:


> I honestly finks you're the most bootifullest wistie I've never seen :001_wub:
> 
> You have to bark at boats to makes them go :yesnod:
> 
> xxxxxx


Well I haven't never met a pomeranininininininium but I finks you're the handstandmist dog I've never seen :yesnod:

I fink if you bark at most fings they go :yesnod:


----------



## Nicky10

Shall I step out of this thread and leave you two alone?


----------



## Guest

You stay right here buddy :yesnod: 

Fanks Kenzie :001_wub:

Mums making cheese sauce, I finks we can sneak some cheese if we're clevers xxxxxxx


----------



## Guest

Sorry Buster I finks you're very handstand too :yesnod:

I wonder where all our other friends have disdapeared to :huh:


----------



## Nicky10

Is handstand not what the hoomans do when they stand on their front paws? :eek6:


----------



## Guest

Oh is it???  I fort it was the boy vershun of pretty


----------



## Nicky10

That's handsome :yesnod: the other is just what crazy hoomans do. As if standing on their hind paws isn't dangerous enough


----------



## Guest

Thanks Buster, you're so cleaver :yesnod:


----------



## Guest

Nicky10 said:


> Shall I step out of this thread and leave you two alone?


Buster stay buddy.


----------



## Nicky10

No one tells me to stay nope *doesn't move* damn it


----------



## Guest

I have to go to bed now buddies, this pup needs her sleep 

Night Buster, night Diesel, night Bumble :001_wub:


----------



## Nicky10

Goodnight Kenzie sweet dreams


----------



## Guest

McKenzie said:


> I have to go to bed now buddies, this pup needs her sleep
> 
> Night Buster, night Diesel, night Bumble :001_wub:


You got the wrong dog buddy I'm Angel Diesel is asleep.


----------



## Guest

Sweet dreams heart nose :001_wub: 

I dints get even one single cheese  xxxxx


----------



## Nicky10

Poor Bumby. Here have some of my cheeseburger *nudges it over to Bumby*


----------



## Guest

:drool: Oh WOW! Thanks buddy :drool: *nom nom nom nom* xxxxxxx


----------



## Sandysmum

Hi guys. Whatcha doin?


----------



## Guest

Sharing cheeseburgers :drool: want some? xxxxx


----------



## Guest

I'm off to dream doggie dreams with Diesel now buddies.


----------



## Sandysmum

Yes pleeze. *takes some and sits down * I like cheezburgers. If you could chooze just one food to have for eva, what would you chooze?


----------



## Guest

Jetttt, i fink you read my mind :001_unsure: I was just going to ask that 

I finks it'd be cheese :yesnod: xxxxx


----------



## Sandysmum

Nardines for me, they are my very favrit food eva.


----------



## Guest

I DO love nardines but I still finks I'd go for cheese cause there's lots of different types so I wouldn't get bored.

Did you see Kenzie drinking the iceberg :lol: xxxxxxx


----------



## Sandysmum

Yeah, all posh, out of a glass, sat at the table and everything. Mum just puts em in my bowl. I love iceburgs when it's really ot.


----------



## Guest

They do cool my water down, but I just don't gets them :frown2: there must be a better way what shall we play? I'll get my toys together so we can choose :yesnod: xxxxxx


----------



## Guest

We're staying at my granddads so I've not gots them all  xxxxxx


----------



## Sandysmum

I've got mine in this box, there's onky fesant, babababall, frizzybee,lots of balls, opper and tigger.


----------



## Guest

I'm not sure where the bababbaabal balls goned. I finks the cats had it :glare:

It's 10 days until my cat sister comes home :w00t: xxxxxx


----------



## Sandysmum

Wow, you gots lots, same as me. Everytime mum goes into a pet shop she gets me a new toy.
How about your tug rope, we can get one end each and play tug of war and see who wins. *Laughs coz he's bigger and probably stronger than Bumby*
Ok fluffy?


----------



## Guest

This isn't going to go well is it :glare:

Okay :yesnod: But I want the end you've got  xxxxxxxx


----------



## Sandysmum

Ok then, swop over. You say, ready, go!
*grabs rope and waits*


----------



## Guest

Readddyyyyy

Steadddyyyyy


G....no, wait *scratch*

okay! GO! :w00t: xxxxxx


----------



## Sandysmum

Grrrrrrrrr*Thinks. fluffy is stronger than he looks. Backs up and pulls harder. Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr.


----------



## Guest

Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr *jerky motion* grrrrrrrrrrr *side steps* xxxxxxxx


----------



## Sandysmum

Grrrrrrrrr * continues to back up but hits wall, looks round to see what happened


----------



## Guest

*big jerk* I woned :w00t:  I woned against a big dog :w00t:

Again, again, again :w00t: xxxxxx


----------



## Sandysmum

*Jet looks miffed* ok but let me get in the middle of the room, so this flippin wall don't put me off again. 
Ok, then redeeeeeeee,

stedeeeeeeeeee,

go.
*grabs rope and pulls really hard*


----------



## Guest

WAAAAAAAAAAaaaaaa..... *flung over your head and lands on sofa*

:yikes: I'd say that was a straight win to you buddy 

xxxxxx


----------



## Sandysmum

Best of 3, or leave it as a draw and do sumfink else?


----------



## Guest

Best of free :yesnod:

GO! Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr xxxxxx


----------



## Sandysmum

*Jet grabs and pulls,shaking his head to try and make Bumby let go*
Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr GRRRR grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr.


----------



## Guest

Hey, Jet I know what I meant to as


dang it! I lets go. That's what I gets for talking so much :glare:

Well done buddy :yesnod: I don't fink I've never seen a dog as good at that as you 

Now whats?

oo! Is it true you're a noover? :scared: Have you got a hose  xxxxx


----------



## Sandysmum

Haha, how did you know mum calls me a noover. I don't have a ose, but I got a good nose that can smell food anywheres.
I'm not going to play chase just in case you find anover goat How bout onky fesant, or babbabalball. We could shout out the aminal that makes each sound, and see who gets most right?


----------



## Guest

I don't wants to talk about that goat :001_unsure:

Let's play the babababable ball game :yesnod:

Okay *pushes it*

Cock-a-doodle-doooooo!

xxxxx


----------



## Sandysmum

Hen!

Moooooo.


----------



## Guest

Beaver :w00t: xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Sandysmum

Haha Singing: You got it wrong, Bumby got it wrong Singing:
It's a cow of course. That's one to me!

I wonder what noise a beaver makes. Maybe Buster would know, coz he's more clever than us?


----------



## Guest

:lol: I don'ts know, I fink they're giant mice so maybe a hugeeeeeee squeak :lol:

Okay *judges* ROARRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR

xxxxxx


----------



## Sandysmum

Ooo that could be a lion or a tiger.*thinks for a second* Tiger, tiger!


----------



## Guest

It IS a tiger :w00t: Boy oh boy you're good

My turn :w00t: xxxxxxx


----------



## Sandysmum

*Shakes ball*
Oink oink.


----------



## Guest

The pooter broked :crying:

I know this one, this is a herf worm :yesnod: xxxxxx


----------



## Sandysmum

Is if proper ok now. Did your mum shout golf snakes?

Your wrong again, it's a pig. I didn't fink herf worms made any noize.
You make the next noize.


----------



## Guest

Mum said it was hup dating :001_huh:

This is real tricky, I forts I knew all the noises but I don't fink I does

*nudges* meowwwwwww xxxxxx


----------



## Sandysmum

That's a cat. I'm getting bored with this now, lets do sumfink else?

Whats hup dating mean then?


----------



## Guest

It's only boring for you cause you're so good at it :blush:

I don't know buddy, it didn't look like it went up anywhere, I'd have chased it if I'd seen it move.

I fink your bone should come today :w00t: xxxxxx


----------



## Sandysmum

I'm not that good, I just got the easy ones.
What bone?


----------



## Guest

The ones I gots you all from the hooogeee dog walk :w00t:

I've gots anover lump  xxxxx


----------



## Sandysmum

You've got anuver lump. Have you been to the vet, what does your mum say. Are you going to be ok?


----------



## Guest

I fink so buddy. I'll go back next week. I wish they'd stop happearing though cause they really upsets my mum :crying: xxxxxx


----------



## Sandysmum

I'm shure you'll be ok Bumby, I got sixf sense like Kenzie and I just know you'll be fine. You have to be!!!!!

I'd forgot you'd sent me a prezzie fanks so much.


----------



## Guest

That's what mum says 'you've gots to be, I can't consnigger the nuver hoption' 

But I keeps telling her - I'S FINE, JUST STOP POKING ME AND YOU WONTS FIND THE LUMPS :frown2:

xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Sandysmum

I know how you feel buddy, my mum checks me over for lumps too.She tries to do it so I won't notice, but I do and I wish she's stop.
But I guess they only do that coz they luvs us and wants up to be healthy dogs.
I's your mum ok Bumby, coz she can get a little over worried sometimes?


----------



## Guest

She aint leaking but it did bring the fudge snakes out :001_unsure: 

Sometimes she says 'you are what you eat, Bumble' So I'm finking, it could be a bit of stuck carrit :001_huh:

xxxxxx


----------



## Sandysmum

At least she's not leaking, that's good.

*thinking* hmmm, you are what you eat, that sounds interresting. Not shure what it means but it sounds good.


----------



## Guest

I finks she's too tired to leak. 

She probubbly will tomorrow 

Have you seened how may fings we've said now  And how many critters have looked  xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Sandysmum

Erm no.what, where,how do you do that??


----------



## Guest

It's at the top on the main board :yesnod:

We've said 2,490 fings and 14,937 critters have looked :yikes:

xxxxxx


----------



## Sandysmum

Wow, we are a gobby lot aren't we. That's many more than 5, I'm going to have to try and learn this counting thing again.
It's nice talking to friends,specially late at night. I fink we're all good friends on here bumby,don't you. But you're my speshul friend.

Well I fink it's bed time. So night and have nice Kenzie dreams


----------



## Guest

:yesnod: You're my speshulist buddy too :yesnod:

I just sawed, we've only known each nother for free months  It seems like fornever 

I'm off to bed too now buddy, sleep well

xxxxxxx


----------



## katie200

hi im jessie and it breakfast time where katie gone she havent brought me food in :frown2: i wounder if i just pick this bowl up like that and go though it in the air a little she may get the hint no to find her nice to meat you all not telling i got the laptop i been trying to work this thing for weaks :yikes: ill be back once i have got me breakfast.


----------



## katie200

i had breakfast in my flying bowl it went up in the air you should have seen it the it hit the thing that katie all way say dont jump on youll burn your self wonder what that is anyone know  then katie came and shock her head and put her no happy face on started saying thing really fast wounder what i did this time any how i made it better i took her shoes to her and she geve me breakfast :001_wub::001_wub: wonder if i get to see my friend today shes cool likes to play ball with me in the park do any of you like ball  i bet non of you have a pink thing with a handle i do i love it it mine mine mine grrrrrrrrr  sorry frends i get got a bit upsested there so katie tells me when i do that what to it mean  can i tell you all a secared i slept on the long red comfoie thing last night and the jumped off befor kate sore mee got her there she wont keep me off :laugh::laugh: any how as noone around im off to squck this ball so loud it will make katie jump good day to you all :laugh:


----------



## Guest

katie200 said:


> hi im jessie and it breakfast time where katie gone she havent brought me food in :frown2: i wounder if i just pick this bowl up like that and go though it in the air a little she may get the hint no to find her nice to meat you all not telling i got the laptop i been trying to work this thing for weaks :yikes: ill be back once i have got me breakfast.


Hi Jessie I'm Diesel mums nintendog golden retriever.


----------



## katie200

danielled said:


> Hi Jessie I'm Diesel mums nintendog golden retriever.


hi Diesel yay my first friend who said hi i all exited now do you know i got i got a bone and it yummmm what you been doing you been play ball  *tail wagging*


----------



## Guest

katie200 said:


> hi Diesel yay my first friend who said hi i all exited now do you know i got i got a bone and it yummmm what you been doing you been play ball  *tail wagging*


I have been playing tug of war with the shiba inu Angel her name is I won.


----------



## katie200

danielled said:


> I have been playing tug of war with the shiba inu Angel her name is I won.


yay for you you won  i am hopeing to go to the fun park with my friend and blay ball but was listen to the squaire thing with pitcher that move and it said it going to rain :yikes: so now sitting here having a nice bone


----------



## Guest

katie200 said:


> yay for you you won  i am hopeing to go to the fun park with my friend and blay ball but was listen to the squaire thing with pitcher that move and it said it going to rain :yikes: so now sitting here having a nice bone


I'm doing gility later.


----------



## katie200

danielled said:


> I'm doing gility later.


cooool dose that mean you can do tricks  i can shake paw katie finds me cute


----------



## Guest

katie200 said:


> cooool dose that mean you can do tricks  i can shake paw katie finds me cute


You jump herdals and go through tunnels and on seesaws and weave in and out of poles. Mum calls it agility but I call it gility.


----------



## katie200

danielled said:


> You jump herdals and go through tunnels and on seesaws and weave in and out of poles. Mum calls it agility but I call it gility.


cooool do you think i could do that you must be very intelegant kate things im clever when i lean to walk up the stairs bless her she was so have simple things please her :laugh:


----------



## Guest

katie200 said:


> cooool do you think i could do that you must be very intelegant kate things im clever when i lean to walk up the stairs bless her she was so have simple things please her :laugh:


I think you could. I love it. Mum wants me to do bediance but need to learn a few mroe tricks like beg spin and roll over needs some practice first. I'm not keen on bediance though.


----------



## katie200

danielled said:


> I think you could. I love it. Mum wants me to do bediance but need to learn a few mroe tricks like beg spin and roll over needs some practice first. I'm not keen on bediance though.


it sounds fun i can shake paw and sit do you know any cats ? i have two cat friends one really furry and wont play with me after i jumped on her haha the other likes to play but he bite my ear even thogh i like him hes fun to chase


----------



## Guest

katie200 said:


> it sounds fun i can shake paw and sit do you know any cats ? i have two cat friends one really furry and wont play with me after i jumped on her haha the other likes to play but he bite my ear even thogh i like him hes fun to chase


Well mum has a cat friend called Rusty.


----------



## katie200

danielled said:


> Well mum has a cat friend called Rusty.


cooool is he a cool cat or do he bite i like cats there so funny i get smokey t knock my treats over so i can get them katie tell me no what do that mean


----------



## Guest

katie200 said:


> cooool is he a cool cat or do he bite i like cats there so funny i get smokey t knock my treats over so i can get them katie tell me no what do that mean


He is old and no he doesn't bite mum is best friends with him she loves him.


----------



## katie200

danielled said:


> He is old and no he doesn't bite mum is best friends with him she loves him.


awww that nice katie loves the cats shes alway talking to them i wounder what she saying but she alway have time for a game of ball with me you seem verry nice  haha


----------



## Guest

katie200 said:


> awww that nice katie loves the cats shes alway talking to them i wounder what she saying but she alway have time for a game of ball with me you seem verry nice  haha


There are normally other dogs on this thread wonder where they all are.


----------



## woody10

I here, just got in from my walk - wet again....

morning Diesel & welcome to Jessie, always nice to meet new woofers. Jessie you look like my bestest girlfriend Mille who I've just been running through the fields with. 

I love bones as well.... mum gets me these hooge ones that last for a few days.


----------



## Guest

Morning everywoof, Morning Kenzie :001_wub:

Morning Woody buddy :w00t: How's gility going? xxxxxx


----------



## vicki.burns

Hey Bumble,

I haven't been on here for ages. We had LOADS going on at our house this morning. I made two new friends, they were men in green suits and came to see Daddy, it was very scary morning.


----------



## Guest

Hi everywoof, hi Bumble :001_wub:

I'm so cited about my speshul walk class tomorrow, but mum says we're only going twice more coz we can't ford it 

And I have to have a air cut tomorrow 

Hi Jessie, I'm Kenzie :yesnod:


----------



## Guest

Lincoln :001_unsure: Some of those men came to see granddad once; is your dad okay? :crying:

I don'ts like that Kenzie  if it was my speshul walk class I'd pay YOU to come :yesnod: xxxxxxx


----------



## vicki.burns

Yea he is ok now, he's diabetic and wouldn't wake up, me and mummy tried everything and gave him sweeties to make him better but it didn't work and then she phoned someone and these green men came into MY house, I didn't invite them! But they made Daddy better, so they are my friends now


----------



## Guest

Oh no sorry about your daddy linc, I didn't know what the men in green suits were coz I haven't never seen them before. I'm glad your daddy is better, it's not nice when people are sick :crying:

Yeah mum says that the walk is ok but we have to pay a takzee to get there and mum is running out of that paper stuff 

I wish we could go for walks together Bumble, that would be sooooooo fun :w00t: Or imagine a big walk with you and me and Jet and Buster and Woody and Lincoln and Diesel and Angel and Jessie and and and *takes a big breath* weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee :w00t: :w00t: :w00t:


----------



## Guest

You can't take your eyes of hoomans for a second can you? :frown2:

Woooof, I'm glad he's okay though, I'd be their friends too :yesnod: Is your mum okay? xxxxx


----------



## Guest

McKenzie said:


> Oh no sorry about your daddy linc, I didn't know what the men in green suits were coz I haven't never seen them before. I'm glad your daddy is better, it's not nice when people are sick :crying:
> 
> Yeah mum says that the walk is ok but we have to pay a takzee to get there and mum is running out of that paper stuff
> 
> I wish we could go for walks together Bumble, that would be sooooooo fun :w00t: Or imagine a big walk with you and me and Jet and Buster and Woody and Lincoln and Diesel and Angel and Jessie and and and *takes a big breath* weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee :w00t: :w00t: :w00t:


I'm a nintendog Kenzie.


----------



## Guest

I know but maybe your mum could bring along the nintendog thingy and walk with us :yesnod:


----------



## Guest

McKenzie said:


> I know but maybe your mum could bring along the nintendog thingy and walk with us :yesnod:


Yeah bet she would.


----------



## woody10

Eroswoof said:


> Morning everywoof, Morning Kenzie :001_wub:
> 
> Morning Woody buddy :w00t: How's gility going? xxxxxx


Mornin/aftnoon all buddies - getting busie on here.

Bumble Gility is going so well - I think it's great fun but my mum thinks I get toooooo eggscited and keeps telling me it's not playtime. I have to stay on lead to wait my turn, not allowed to run with the other doggies... but I want to.

Lincoln sorry to hear bout your Daddy, but glad he's been made better - gives him loads of licks and cuddles, hoomans love it and it makes them feel good.

Kenzie yes wouldn't it be brilliant if we culd all go for walkies together but we all live soooooooo far from one another.

I was just bout to go for my walk but the sky has started crying AGAIN -  Don't know what it's so "sad" at the moment. Hope it stops soon, don't want to get wet again, but can't miss chasing those birdies - they're waitin for me.


----------



## Guest

Boy oh BOY, that's the bestest idea NEVER, Kenzie :w00t: 

I just play fighted with my mum :glare: It's fun :w00t:

Glad your gility is going well, Woody. Did you see Kenzie drinking her iceberg? xxxxxxx


----------



## vicki.burns

Thank's Woody. Mummy is fine Bumble she had all leaky eyes when she was on the phone to whoever it was this morning but all goods now, she even came home early from work! So we can play and go on a long walk later!


----------



## Nicky10

Afternoon buddies. The sky hasn't stopped leaking aaaaaaaall day . But I was playing tracking and it was fun. A big walk with all of us would be so much fun your mum could bring the DS thing Diesel mum's is tiny so it would be easy :yesnod:

Welcome to the gang Jessie


----------



## Guest

Nicky10 said:


> Afternoon buddies. The sky hasn't stopped leaking aaaaaaaall day . But I was playing tracking and it was fun. A big walk with all of us would be so much fun your mum could bring the DS thing Diesel mum's is tiny so it would be easy :yesnod:
> 
> Welcome to the gang Jessie


Yeah you would hear alot of barking from me and Angel though mainly me. I love my sister now.:001_wub:


----------



## Nicky10

Yay :w00t: told you two you would get on eventually


----------



## Guest

Nicky10 said:


> Yay :w00t: told you two you would get on eventually


She slipped up once today but I didn't nip her I just looked at her and she was like oh sorry Diesel and gave me some space. Why do the smiley things keep changeing.:huh:


----------



## Nicky10

Aww sounds like you two are getting on great. I don't know why they keep changing


----------



## Guest

Nicky10 said:


> Aww sounds like you two are getting on great. I don't know why they keep changing


They have changed again.:rolleyes5: I can't keep up.


----------



## pinkrhino

Hewo guys... somthing very scary just happend, me and my hooman we walking and I herd a funny noise, my hooman herd it too 'cos she stopped, we looked but we coulden't see anything so we started walking, then out of the tree dropped the biggist hisser I ever saw, it was on top of me in an instant, I bit at it but it clawed at me then my hooman saved me by kicking it! but it came right back at us, but it stopped 'cos my hooman hissed at it, we started running and it chased us but then we were home, and I got over the shock of it jumping at me, so I growed at it and it backed off. Now I'm at home in bed with wet fur and a nose bleed, I- Ummmm... We showed that hisser a thing or two! :yesnod:


----------



## Guest

pinkrhino said:


> Hewo guys... somthing very scary just happend, me and my hooman we walking and I herd a funny noise, my hooman herd it too 'cos she stopped, we looked but we coulden't see anything so we started walking, then out of the tree dropped the biggist hisser I ever saw, it was on top of me in an instant, I bit at it but it clawed at me then my hooman saved me by kicking it! but it came right back at us, but it stopped 'cos my hooman hissed at it, we started running and it chased us but then we were home, and I got over the shock of it jumping at me, so I growed at it and it backed off. Now I'm at home in bed with wet fur and a nose bleed, I- Ummmm... We showed that hisser a thing or two! :yesnod:


Yikes are you ok.


----------



## Guest

:yikes: :yikes: What was it toffee? :crying: xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## pinkrhino

I iz ok, don't worreh


----------



## Guest

pinkrhino said:


> I iz ok, don't worreh


Did it have any feet or paws?


----------



## woody10

Kenzie drinking her iceberg? No I missed it, where can I seed it

Hiya Buster - Diesel it's great to hear that you are gettin along with Angel now, I'm sure you love with grow and grow :001_wub: :001_wub: :001_wub:

Hi Toffee - what's a hisser? I don't fink I've seened one of them- they don't sound nice if it made your nose bleed

I just got back from my wet walk but I did get to chase the birds - them swallow things, they come out when it rains and when I jump in the fields they swoop down and play with me - it's such good fun.

Mum said a strange thing - "_it's raining Cats & Dogs_" - but I didn't seed any of them, I fink she was lying.


----------



## Guest

When hoomans say it is raining cats and dogs they mean it is raining hard mum told me.



woody10 said:


> Kenzie drinking her iceberg? No I missed it, where can I seed it
> 
> Hiya Buster - Diesel it's great to hear that you are gettin along with Angel now, I'm sure you love with grow and grow :001_wub: :001_wub: :001_wub:
> 
> Hi Toffee - what's a hisser? I don't fink I've seened one of them- they don't sound nice if it made your nose bleed
> 
> I just got back from my wet walk but I did get to chase the birds - them swallow things, they come out when it rains and when I jump in the fields they swoop down and play with me - it's such good fun.
> 
> Mum said a strange thing - "_it's raining Cats & Dogs_" - but I didn't seed any of them, I fink she was lying.


----------



## woody10

danielled said:


> When hoomans say it is raining cats and dogs they mean it is raining hard mum told me.


Fanks Diesel, hoomans are so strange -they don't say what they mean and I get all confoosed


----------



## pinkrhino

well, it was a big, hissing, furry, black and white thing with pointy ears and claws.


----------



## bird

Hey up its Arnie here. 
This is the first time I've managed to get on here and see what all the fuss is about. She's got her head in the fridge looking for a "cold one". 

We've been into the woods today, chasing rabbits.  Not that I catches 'em very often, they run into big thick bushes, and I don't like thorns. 

Then herself decides to tell me off for eating some lovely fresh horse muck. She really ought to try the stuff, its quite yummy. Its nicer than that crunchy salty stuff she throws down her gissard all the time. Hah, and she says I have to loose weight..............pot and kettle darling.............oops shes coming back, best be off for now.

Laters.


----------



## Guest

http://www.petforums.co.uk/dog-chat/172182-another-silly-kenzie-video.html There's you go Woody :yesnod:

That was a cat, Toffee  It camed from the sky? Maybe it DOES rain cats and dogs after all :001_unsure:

Hi Arnie, buddy!

I'm Bumble :yesnod: xxxxxx


----------



## pinkrhino

A cat? huh... mystry solved!!!


----------



## Guest

bird said:


> Hey up its Arnie here.
> This is the first time I've managed to get on here and see what all the fuss is about. She's got her head in the fridge looking for a "cold one".
> 
> We've been into the woods today, chasing rabbits.  Not that I catches 'em very often, they run into big thick bushes, and I don't like thorns.
> 
> Then herself decides to tell me off for eating some lovely fresh horse muck. She really ought to try the stuff, its quite yummy. Its nicer than that crunchy salty stuff she throws down her gissard all the time. Hah, and she says I have to loose weight..............pot and kettle darling.............oops shes coming back, best be off for now.
> 
> Laters.


Hi Arnie. I'm Diesel a nintendog. Welcome to the fred.


----------



## vicki.burns

Cat's are nasty to me, I saw one the other day I fronted it out and it ran away. I watched Kenzies video with mummy earlier and it was really funny!


----------



## bird

Eroswoof said:


> http://www.petforums.co.uk/dog-chat/172182-another-silly-kenzie-video.html There's you go Woody :yesnod:
> 
> That was a cat, Toffee  It camed from the sky? Maybe it DOES rain cats and dogs after all :001_unsure:
> 
> Hi Arnie, buddy!
> 
> I'm Bumble :yesnod: xxxxxx


Is you a bird ahem girly dog Bumble. :001_wub:



danielled said:


> Hi Arnie. I'm Diesel a nintendog. Welcome to the fred.


Hey up Diesel. How are ya mate. 



vicki.burns said:


> Cat's are nasty to me, I saw one the other day I fronted it out and it ran away. I watched Kenzies video with mummy earlier and it was really funny!


Urgh, cats, got two of them living next door to us. Theres a ginger one, he's got sense and keeps away from us two, but that fluffy one, colin I think he's called, he just takes the mick, looks at us through the fence but always at a distance. Hah, he wouldnt be that brave if the fence wasnt there. :sosp:


----------



## Guest

Bumble's my boyfriend :yesnod: :001_wub:


----------



## Guest

bird said:


> Is you a bird ahem girly dog Bumble. :001_wub:
> 
> Hey up Diesel. How are ya mate.
> 
> Urgh, cats, got two of them living next door to us. Theres a ginger one, he's got sense and keeps away from us two, but that fluffy one, colin I think he's called, he just takes the mick, looks at us through the fence but always at a distance. Hah, he wouldnt be that brave if the fence wasnt there. :sosp:


I'm great. It's mums birthday on Wednesday Arnie.


----------



## pinkrhino

all the cats in my street try to attack me, it's not nice, and some day my hooman is not going to be there to kick them away.


----------



## bird

McKenzie said:


> Bumble's my boyfriend :yesnod: :001_wub:


Oh,  do you want two boyfriends. 



danielled said:


> I'm great. It's mums birthday on Wednesday Arnie.


Dont forget to give her a big sloppy kiss, humans like that sort of thing. 



pinkrhino said:


> all the cats in my street try to attack me, it's not nice, and some day my hooman is not going to be there to kick them away.


Big barks and make like you're going to pounce on 'em, they'll soon run.


----------



## Guest

bird said:


> Oh,  do you want two boyfriends.
> 
> Dont forget to give her a big sloppy kiss, humans like that sort of thing.
> 
> Big barks and make like you're going to pounce on 'em, they'll soon run.


Will lic the hand on the DS thing. My hooman is great.


----------



## pinkrhino

I bit the cat, but it was a big, nasty thing! I hate cats, my hooman likes then for some reason. gotta go bye!


----------



## Guest

Hi buddies!!! Anyone around to play?


----------



## Nicky10

Anywoof around? Mum was watching doctor who and the pooter was off . Welcome to the gang Arnie I think you'll fit right in


----------



## vicki.burns

I'm about, but I am a little sleepies curled up with daddy cos mummy doesn't want me near her at the moment. She's making me a new bed and doesn't want me to get hurt with the really sharp point shiny thing!


----------



## Nicky10

Those things do hurt Lincoln :yesnod: avoid them.


----------



## Guest

Nicky10 said:


> Those things do hurt Lincoln :yesnod: avoid them.


Hi Buster buddy. Angel is playing with the teddy she got today.


----------



## Nicky10

Aww sounds like you're completely besotted Diesel :001_wub:


----------



## Guest

Nicky10 said:


> Aww sounds like you're completely besotted Diesel :001_wub:


She is such a good girl now my Angel.:001_wub:


----------



## katie200

danielled said:


> There are normally other dogs on this thread wonder where they all are.


really i like other dogs where the be are the all hidieing i hide sometime under the table the jump out at katie like taaabaaaa and then give the i didnt mean to scare you look she love that nomal i get a pat on the head and a treat hmmm treats :001_wub::001_wub:


----------



## Guest

katie200 said:


> really i like other dogs where the be are the all hidieing i hide sometime under the table the jump out at katie like taaabaaaa and then give the i didnt mean to scare you look she love that nomal i get a pat on the head and a treat hmmm treats :001_wub::001_wub:


Think Buster is online.


----------



## katie200

danielled said:


> Think Buster is online.


wowwwwwww whos buster is he a nice i feel all shy now maybe ill go get my fav toy to confort me than ill be back *waggle tail*:001_wub:


----------



## Nicky10

You don't have to be shy I'm a nice doggie really . I'm Buster nice to meet you Jessie right?


----------



## Guest

Nicky10 said:


> You don't have to be shy I'm a nice doggie really . I'm Buster nice to meet you Jessie right?


Hi Buster buddy. Me and Angel had our last walk. Mum has two flying eating plants.


----------



## Nicky10

Mum has one of those. She says baby flies eat bunnies or something  I knew I was right to try and kill them


----------



## Guest

Nicky10 said:


> Mum has one of those. She says baby flies eat bunnies or something  I knew I was right to try and kill them


Mum calls them venus fly traps.


----------



## Nicky10

That's it :yesnod: odd looking thing but if it stops the baby flies eating my little hopper friend :001_unsure:


----------



## Guest

Nicky10 said:


> That's it :yesnod: odd looking thing but if it stops the baby flies eating my little hopper friend :001_unsure:


Mum loves them one of them is a weird thing.


----------



## Guest

She dids it again, Buster :blush:

Cant's you get your mum to censor her :yesnod: xxxxxxx


----------



## Nicky10

Mum does try but I think she's scared she might be insulting your mum or something :001_unsure:. I know the different types of dogs surely you do to but hoomans they don't notice


----------



## katie200

Nicky10 said:


> You don't have to be shy I'm a nice doggie really . I'm Buster nice to meet you Jessie right?


hi buster :yesnod: jessie how yo been i am on the long red thing again katie dont know sssssssshhhhh she never let me on the long red thing :rolleyes5:


----------



## vicki.burns

Sorry guys I went missing for a bit. Mum made the computer go off because she says making my new bed is more important than letting me talk to you guys!


----------



## Nicky10

Is the long red thing the sofa? I love lying on the sofa it's so comfy


----------



## katie200

Nicky10 said:


> Is the long red thing the sofa? I love lying on the sofa it's so comfy


i think so it so comfy you like it too :001_wub: do your mum let you on it


----------



## Nicky10

Yeah she does I even leave a little space for her sometimes


----------



## Sandysmum

Hi guys, hi Jessie, I'm Jet.
I always sit on the sofa, mum has her side and I have mine. But sometime we sort of spill over into each others bit. my bestest fing is when we lie down and cuddle and watch the telly box.


----------



## katie200

Nicky10 said:


> Yeah she does I even leave a little space for her sometimes


awww you mum nice too you then i think katie put a stop to the sofa when i used her as one when she was asleep it can get  hey :001_wub:


----------



## katie200

jetsmum said:


> Hi guys, hi Jessie, I'm Jet.
> I always sit on the sofa, mum has her side and I have mine. But sometime we sort of spill over into each others bit. my bestest fing is when we lie down and cuddle and watch the telly box.


hi jet awww you what the black scream with moving peeps too :w00t: *waggle tail* it fun untel the wether said rain no ball game for me to day it so not fare i been sulking ever since katie gave me a treat i took it and ran off think i went too far or a i right :001_wub: :yesnod:


----------



## Nicky10

Mum loves me cuddled up to her says I'm great to snuggle up with doesn't mind if I lick her ear even most of the time anyway... Apparently it's not a good way to wake them up .

Tv is so confusing. There are all these animals on it and I can't work out how they get them in there and then there's all these programmes that mum says aren't real but they're on there  like those dinosauce things.


----------



## katie200

Nicky10 said:


> Mum loves me cuddled up to her says I'm great to snuggle up with doesn't mind if I lick her ear even most of the time anyway... Apparently it's not a good way to wake them up .
> 
> Tv is so confusing. There are all these animals on it and I can't work out how they get them in there and then there's all these programmes that mum says aren't real but they're on there  like those dinosauce things.


hmmmm tell me about it i was licking the black box yesturday trying to get the dog treat but nope it didnt work wounder what i have to do to get the treat out of the black box :001_wub:


----------



## Nicky10

I don't know :frown2: mum's always watching this dog trainer person and all the doggies get treats but when I do what she says I don't get any


----------



## katie200

Nicky10 said:


> I don't know :frown2: mum's always watching this dog trainer person and all the doggies get treats but when I do what she says I don't get any


same here katie tell me to sit i do and look cute at her but no she dont give me treats :incazzato: do you have cat friend i have 2 one fat furryone that wont play with me and the other like to play too much katie alway say you should love the cos there family what ever thats ment too mean


----------



## Nicky10

No kitty friends. I didn't like cats until a while ago cause all the ones around here are mean and hiss at me and one scratched my nose and I had to go to the vet people. But I'm learning some are nice now and mum says she's getting one same as Bumby's new little sister

I couldn't work it out the other day the trainer person was telling the doggie to touch and I was looking around wondering what she wanted me to touch. Mum was just laughing at me and calling me a silly puppy


----------



## Sandysmum

I'm not shure if I like cats or not. I always want to chase them, but mum won't let me. I don't know what to do with one if I caught it.


----------



## katie200

Nicky10 said:


> No kitty friends. I didn't like cats until a while ago cause all the ones around here are mean and hiss at me and one scratched my nose and I had to go to the vet people. But I'm learning some are nice now and mum says she's getting one same as Bumby's new little sister
> 
> I couldn't work it out the other day the trainer person was telling the doggie to touch and I was looking around wondering what she wanted me to touch. Mum was just laughing at me and calling me a silly puppy


awwww i hope you get on with your new cat friend my cat freands are mean some time but they can be useful as i get them to knock my treats over so i can eat them haha :yesnod::yesnod:


jetsmum said:


> I'm not shure if I like cats or not. I always want to chase them, but mum won't let me. I don't know what to do with one if I caught it.


hmmm jet i dont think cats like it when we chese them my cat friend bite my ear if i get to play ful so im trying to be nicer


----------



## Nicky10

Oh that sounds good. So they can get to high places and knock treats off for me when mum puts them where I can't get them? Might be worth having to share my mum with one then


----------



## katie200

Nicky10 said:


> Oh that sounds good. So they can get to high places and knock treats off for me when mum puts them where I can't get them? Might be worth having to share my mum with one then


:yesnod::yesnod: there great for that it cook more treats when katies not looking :001_wub::001_wub: sssssshhhhh never tell


----------



## Nicky10

I guess I might be able to cope with sharing mum with one then if it means I get more treats. Although they do demand some as payment I'm guessing? Don't worry I won't tell your mum if you don't tell mine I stole some little sausages when she left the room earlier :yesnod:


----------



## katie200

Nicky10 said:


> I guess I might be able to cope with sharing mum with one then if it means I get more treats. Although they do demand some as payment I'm guessing? Don't worry I won't tell your mum if you don't tell mine I stole some little sausages when she left the room earlier :yesnod:


i wont tell buster i stole a jam tart it was hot and yuckkkk but katie cant cook so had to test it for her sssshhh no telling cos tomorrow it bone day katie alway give me a new one on the weak ends it sitting in the coubard i want it now thou :yesnod: it not far i have to wait do you get cool treats


----------



## Sandysmum

I hate having to wait for things,specially treats. Sum time mum comes back with a bag full of stuff after she's been shopping, and I just KNOW that there's good things in there for me. But she says no Jet,wait, not yet. While she takes her coat off and unpacks her food. Then she gives me sumfink, but I just KNOW that there's lots more goodies in there. Then she starts saying, no Jet you can't eat everyfing at once. 
Well, yes I can acshully!!!!!


----------



## katie200

jetsmum said:


> I hate having to wait for things,specially treats. Sum time mum comes back with a bag full of stuff after she's been shopping, and I just KNOW that there's good things in there for me. But she says no Jet,wait, not yet. While she takes her coat off and unpacks her food. Then she gives me sumfink, but I just KNOW that there's lots more goodies in there. Then she starts saying, no Jet you can't eat everyfing at once.
> Well, yes I can acshully!!!!!


:yesnod::yesnod: i the same katie buy food and there stuff i want and she put it in the cubored and i cant get it rrr: but then sometime she give me some and want me to be happy with that nope not me i want more i got my fav toy her with me do you have one jet :001_wub:


----------



## Sandysmum

I got a big toy box, Jessie. It's got loads of fings in it, I got a onky fesant, tigger, skweeky, a bababalball,a frizbee,and loads of balls. That's my very bestest toy, balls. I got lots more fings too, but I can't member them.


----------



## katie200

jetsmum said:


> I got a big toy box, Jessie. It's got loads of fings in it, I got a onky fesant, tigger, skweeky, a bababalball,a frizbee,and loads of balls. That's my very bestest toy, balls. I got lots more fings too, but I can't member them.


cooool i have balls and a frizbee whats a babablball jet  it it a ball that blow boubles


----------



## Sandysmum

Babababalballs are great, they're real funny. It's a ball that makes all sorts of noises, my one makes aminal noises, but I fink there are others that make other sounds. I like noisy toys,do you?


----------



## katie200

jetsmum said:


> Babababalballs are great, they're real funny. It's a ball that makes all sorts of noises, my one makes aminal noises, but I fink there are others that make other sounds. I like noisy toys,do you?


*waggle tail* i love toys that mak loads of noise where do your mum get you bubbleball from i want one do you think if im great to katie no more bowl thoughing at the white thing that gets hot and she say dont jump on or ill burn my self she would get me one jet :001_wub: :yesnod:


----------



## Sandysmum

My bababalball was a speshul prezzie. But I know [email protected] sell them and other places will do too.I'm shure Katie can find one.
It's been so quiet here tonight,Jessie, usually we have a little play time. But seems like eeryone else has gone to bed.
Now I've got to go to,coz mums gathering all her stuff up.
Talk to you tomorrow
Night,have good dreams


----------



## katie200

jetsmum said:


> My bababalball was a speshul prezzie. But I know [email protected] sell them and other places will do too.I'm shure Katie can find one.
> It's been so quiet here tonight,Jessie, usually we have a little play time. But seems like eeryone else has gone to bed.
> Now I've got to go to,coz mums gathering all her stuff up.
> Talk to you tomorrow
> Night,have good dreams


coool *waggle tail* i will start being on my best behavour night night jet ill tell you if i get a ball you have a nice sleep :001_wub:


----------



## vicki.burns

*Morning morning morning woofers!!!!!*


----------



## Guest

Morning buddies.


----------



## Guest

Morning everywoof, morning Kenzie :001_wub:

Kenzie :crying: Is you okay? 

xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Guest

Ps - Buddies, what's eel work :001_huh: xxxxxxx


----------



## Guest

I'm a bit tired Bumble :Yawn: but otherwise I'm ok. What's my mum been saying now??? :sosp:

Well I think eels are snakey fishies. Are you going to play with the snakey fishies???


----------



## Guest

You don'ts want to know, Kenzie :frown2:

Snakey fishies?! :yikes: :yikes: I don't think I'm going to like this :001_unsure: I's going tomorrow.

It's gility agen today :w00t:

Kenzie, can you rememba me and you going to a park  I've seened a photo of us, but I can'ts for the life of me rememba 

xxxxx


----------



## Guest

I member us going to a park in one of my dreamies :yesnod: But I didn't know that there could be fotos of dreamies :huh:

Watch out for them snakey fishies Bumble, keep your nits about you :glare:


----------



## woody10

Morning woofer buddies, wanted to wish you all fun and games this weekend. 

I won't be on here much as mum says she's switchin off the pooter. I know she is going somewhere as she has been paintin her clothes a shiny silver color.

Bumble enjoy your gility. "eel" work is when them hoomans want you to walk next to them - I've tried to do it a few times with mum but I'm not very good at all.

Kenzie hope you're ok, did you get shaved - or are you not feeling well.

Diesel have fun lovin Angel and Lincoln enjoy your walkies. 
Buster, Jessie, Jet and all you others, when you get on here, I'll be away, so you guys have fun too

and I hope you all stay dry...


----------



## Nicky10

Morning buddies just back from gility it was soooo much fun . Bumby eel work is where you walk along beside your mum, not pulling her or anything and looking up at her it's a bedience fing and so boring.


----------



## Guest

You do make this little dog smile, Kenzie :yesnod: 

I'll find an edgehog and get my nits from him :yesnod:

I didn't fink you could photie dreamies neither, buts we're defunutlee there :001_huh: xxxxxxx


:w00t: You all camed whilst I was key pawing! Morning Buster, Woody :yesnod:

I know about that eel work.....this is eel work to musik. Dancing snakies? I dont's like this idea :001_unsure:


----------



## Nicky10

I saw that picture how did they do that?


----------



## Guest

I don'ts know, it's all very confoosing.

My mum was dreaming about hair fail terry last night :lol: xxxxxx


----------



## Nicky10

:lol: she seems to be obsessed with them


----------



## Sandysmum

Hi everywoof! Mum goes on bout that ell work to muzik, she says I can do a lot of the moves, but she can't get me to do them when she says. Well, duh, that's coz I don't want to. Walkiin backwards for a treat and doin the sidestep when we're playing ball is one fing.But eel work to musik is dancin, and I don't do dancin:nonod:


----------



## Nicky10

It's not dancing Jet just bedience and some tricks :yesnod: it's a lot of fun.

Buddies where did the site go? :crying:


----------



## Guest

Nicky10 said:


> It's not dancing Jet just bedience and some tricks :yesnod: it's a lot of fun.
> 
> Buddies where did the site go? :crying:


Me and Angel wondered where the site went.


----------



## Sandysmum

Time for walkies before the rain starts. See you later guys.


----------



## vicki.burns

Been raining here all day 

I learned lots today though, I helped lay some vinyl flooring and I wrote my Fathers Day Cards too!!


----------



## Guest

:w00t: xxxxxxx

It's a video :yesnod:


----------



## Nicky10

Anywoof around? I was keeping an eye on mum she's sick and she was asleep had to make sure she was ok . I'm giving her lots of cuddles to make up for it. That video is great Bumby


----------



## woody10

Bumble my Mum calls that one POLO - you are really good, specially as you are a lickle dog. I like jumping through it. Just got another soaking - my fur didn't even dry out from the morning walk.

There's a bone waiting for me in the kitchen YUM YUM :001_tt2: :001_tt2:


----------



## woody10

Nicky10 said:


> Anywoof around? I was keeping an eye on mum she's sick and she was asleep had to make sure she was ok . I'm giving her lots of cuddles to make up for it. That video is great Bumby


Hiya Buster - sorry to hear that your Mum is sick - hopefully she will get better soon - your cuddles will help.


----------



## Nicky10

They do make her feel better so I'm trying to give her lots. She says she feels like she's hungover but she hasn't had anything to drink . I'm not sure what that is

Mum just calls that tyre but I love jumping through it hell I love all the jumps :w00t:


----------



## woody10

Hiya Kenzie where ever you are. My Mum just showed me the photos of your fur cut. I just want to say that I think you look super lovely, real bootiful.


----------



## Nicky10

Yes Kenzie you look very pretty with your new fur cut although I don't fink your mum is very happy with you getting muddy straight away again. They don't understand that's how we're meant to be for some reason


----------



## Guest

Nicky10 said:


> Anywoof around? I was keeping an eye on mum she's sick and she was asleep had to make sure she was ok . I'm giving her lots of cuddles to make up for it. That video is great Bumby


Hope your mum feels better soon Buster.

Bumby the video won't play.


----------



## Nicky10

The video worked fine for me Diesel/Angel I wonder why it won't work for you. She'll be feeling better soon she's got me looking after her


----------



## vicki.burns

BUMBLE!!! That was 'mazing. Looks like it's loads higher in the air than you!!!!!!


----------



## Guest

Kenzie :001_wub: You looks even bootifuller and I didn't finks that was possubble

:scared: Your mum can't be poorly Buster :crying:

Send her some licks from me :yesnod:

I likes it being a Polo, Woody :lol: That's funny :lol:

 There's anuver, it's not very good because I only really like to run with my mum and she had to film it :yesnod:

xxxxxxxx


----------



## Nicky10

I'm giving her lots of cuddles and kisses it really helps them get better and I don't like seeing her sick . Looks like a great video but did you run under a jump?


----------



## Guest

:yesnod: I dints like that one :glare:

I don't really listen when I'm not doing it with my mum :blush: But at leasts I didn't run over to her so that's good :yesnod:



That's my last one :yesnod: And I messed up a bit :glare: I just wanted my mum though :crying: And the lady isn't as fast as she is  But I did really try :001_smile: xxxxx


----------



## Nicky10

I don't like running for anyone else either :nonod: but looks like you're having so much fun


----------



## Guest

I LOVES it :w00t:

I'm going again tomorrow after the dancing snakie fishies :yesnod: xxxxxx


----------



## Nicky10

Eel work isn't fishies it's walking beside your mum looking up at her it's so boring


----------



## vicki.burns

Looks really fun! And you're so fast, we should have a race.


----------



## Guest

Fanks everyone for the nice comments on my new air cut. I fink I'll like it more when it grows :blush:

Bumble you're a MAZING at gility! You're sooooo speedy


----------



## Guest

It's the dancing one :glare: eel work to musik *shudder* :lol:

:w00t: Okay Lincoln :w00t: shall we race now? xxxxxxx


----------



## Nicky10

You get to do tricks and you get treats for them :w00t:. Mum has a book about it although she says we'd never do a competition cause she's got two left feet .


----------



## vicki.burns

Sounds like fun... Marks... Set..............

*GO!*


----------



## Guest

You looks amazing Kenzie :yesnod:

I fort of you when I ranned under the jump 

How can she have two left feet? Mind you, I've got 2 left feet so maybe it's possible

(mum found that hilarious) :

GO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! *runs* xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Nicky10

But they have front paws they call hands not feet . *runs after Bumby and Lincoln*


----------



## Guest

Hush, you :glare: :lol: :lol:

Come on Busterrrrrrrrrrrrrrr :w00t: xxxxxxxx


----------



## Nicky10

*jumps over Bumby and keeps running* sorry you were in the way :blush:


----------



## Guest

Buddies

Never

EVER

Eat an olive. The results are sudden and shocking :blink: xxxxxx


----------



## Nicky10

What's an olive? Are you ok Bumby?


----------



## Guest

It's an orrid little black thing :skep:

Then suddenly I sploded from the back :blink:

I've ad a baff :yesnod: Now I'm running round again :yesnod: 


xxxxx


----------



## Guest

Bumble :scared: that's NOT good :scared: :scared: :scared:

Are you ok now????? :crying:


----------



## Nicky10

are you ok? I'll never ever eat one if it does that


----------



## pinkrhino

bubuzz! are youz ok? olives are just as bad as grapes! don't get me started on that story... oh! Iz gotta go, my hoomanz are putting on doctor who!


----------



## Guest

:yesnod: I's fine :yesnod:

But granddads carpet....well....:001_unsure: xxxxxx


----------



## Nicky10

You worried mum there she thought she'd missed Doctor Who she loves that show for some reason.


----------



## Guest

I know what that feels like Bumble, I aint never eating chicken wings again :blush:


----------



## vicki.burns

Sorry guys I had to run away from our race to help Mummy on the phone. She was not happy.


----------



## Guest

Didn't mean to scare you buddies 

If it was serious mum would have had me at the vets before my paws touched the floor :yesnod: 

I remembers the fing with the chikin wings, Kenzie. 

I was more shocked than poorly :lol: I made this huge rumbly noise from by my tail and the next thing I knew the fudge snakes were out :lol: xxxxxx


----------



## Guest

Buddies? 

I'm bored now :glare: The sky is crying and I can'ts go out 

I wonder where Jets gone :001_huh: xxxxxxx


----------



## Guest

Hi Bumble :001_wub:

Is your end ok now? :blush:

The sky isn't crying here. You should come and visit me :w00t::w00t::w00t:


----------



## Guest

:w00t: Okay :w00t: *runs at pooter* ow! It didn't work :glare:

I's fine now :yesnod: But I aint going near a holive agen :frown2: xxxxxx


----------



## Guest

I fink you need to use the scanna Bumble :yesnod:

I'm going to watch out for them holives now too :blink:


----------



## Guest

I'm wary of the scanna, it brings all sorts of snakes out when my mum tries to use it :001_unsure: 

I don't finks I really meant to eat it :lol: It's not like me to pick anyfing up like that, I don't finks I've ever done it before actually, but my boing ball was next to it and I was running past, I finks I maybe got the holive by naccident :blush: xxxxxx


----------



## Nicky10

Sorry buddies I was reading our whole thread it took ages we talk so much


----------



## Guest

We aint the quietest of dogs are we :glare: 

But we have so much to say is all :yesnod: xxxxxx


----------



## Nicky10

I know we just keep talking and talking mum says she's going to have to get me a username of my own cause her post count is getting too high


----------



## Guest

That might not be a bad idea, Buster :lol:

Where's Jet  xxxxxxxx


----------



## Nicky10

Mum called the people that bring food and they're bringing sausages for me :w00t:. She's feeling a bit better now she's ordered that icky curry stuff for herself


----------



## Guest

My mum did that too Buster :w00t: Except they brunged pizza and mum didn't give me none :nonod:


----------



## Nicky10

But pizza is yummy it has cheese and meat and all this other yummy stuff on it. Why didn't your mum give you some?


----------



## Guest

Well she's turned into a cow so it only had cheese and mato saus and pineple on it. But she still could have shared :glare:


----------



## Nicky10

She turned into a cow :yikes: some hoomans are very silly. She could at least give you some of the cheese


----------



## Guest

It even had cheese in the rust :w00t:


----------



## Nicky10

:drool: my nausages are here soooo yummy


----------



## Guest

Pizzur :drool: snausages :drool:

Can I come? :w00t:

xxxxxxx


----------



## Nicky10

Sure I'll save you some er if you come quickly...


----------



## Guest

My mum didn't fall for my sad face and give me pizza but I bet if you gave her the sad face too she'd HAVE to give us some :yesnod: :drool:


----------



## Guest

I don'ts really know how to do a sad face  I always looks too cheerful  

What's pinesnapple? :001_huh: xxxxx


----------



## Guest

I fink it's like snapple but spikey :yesnod:


----------



## Guest

Spikey snapple?! Did it hurt her when she chewed it? :crying: xxxxxx


----------



## katie200

*waggle tail* helloooo whos about i fink i maight be getting bubbble ball i sow katie on the computer today and did my best cute face :w00t: hope it worked or she could just be getting the cats a treat :nonod::nonod:


----------



## Guest

Any woof? :crying: 

I wants Jet :crying: xxxxxxx


----------



## Guest

I'm off to bed now buddies. Diesel please sleep all night this time instead of waking me at daft o clock.


----------



## Sandysmum

Hi guys. 
Hi Bumby you ok buddy?


----------



## Guest

JET :w00t:

I's fine :yesnod: I just wanted to play with you :w00t: xxxxx


----------



## Sandysmum

Don't DO that, you gots me all worried that sumfink was rong wiv you or your mum!!!!!
Ok fluff face, now you got my attenshun, what you want to play?


----------



## Guest

That's twice I've done that tonight  Sorry buddy 

Did you see me jump :w00t:

You can finish my nardines if you want :yesnod:

Kenzies had her fur cut xxxxxxx


----------



## katie200

hellooo im here too i fink :w00t: hey jet and bumbles


----------



## Sandysmum

Did you just say my favrit word Bumby, nardines,yes pleeze. I saw your vidyo and you looked well good. Everyfink seemed so much bigger than you, is that coz your so small. I bet Kenzie looks good wiv her new hair cut, are there any picshures?
Hi Jessie, is Katie really going to get you a babababalball, that's great. You'll have soooo much fun wiv it.


----------



## katie200

jet i fink she is :w00t: i really want one the sounds so cooooooooool are you ok jet


----------



## Sandysmum

I'm good thanks Jessie, how are you. Katie sounds nice so I'm shure she'll get you almost anyfink you want.


----------



## Guest

http://www.petforums.co.uk/dog-chat/172496-kenzies-been-beauty-parlour.html There you go :yesnod:

Everything always looks hooge by me 

Next time I'll get me and mum to go round and someone helse to video and then I promise I wonts mess about  xxxxxx


----------



## katie200

glad you good jet yeah i fink she is and hope i get one will be sittinng by the flap at the door that thing fall though so when it come im right there hehehe jet today katie mum came home i got loads of hugs she my fav person i really dont know where she gos sometime :nonod: but she alway come back *waggle tail* :w00t: have you been doin anyfink nice today


----------



## Sandysmum

She's really pretty! If she wasn't your girlfriend, I'd try and make her mine,now that Willows gone. But no dog could gets between you and Kenzie anyways.I'm not a sloppy one really, but you too are just made for each overs!


----------



## Guest

I'll try and find her buddy :yesnod: *runs off* xxxxx


----------



## Carla-Jade

:001_wub: Jet your my boy


----------



## Carla-Jade

there were some pooter issues cos mum was always on it but ive sneaked it away while she is upstairs. i missed you jet... hope you didnt find another girlfriend while i was away


----------



## Sandysmum

WILLOW
Woooooooooooooooof Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay wooooof 
* gets breath back but tail won't stop wagging*
Aww it's good to hear from you. I fort you'd gone away somewheres and didn't want to even talk to me any more.
You're the prettiest girl dog I've never seen.:001_tt1::001_tt1::001_wub:
Do you still want to be my girlfriend?


----------



## Carla-Jade

jetsmum said:


> WILLOW
> Woooooooooooooooof Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay wooooof
> * gets breath back but tail won't stop wagging*
> Aww it's good to hear from you. I fort you'd gone away somewheres and didn't want to even talk to me any more.
> You're the prettiest girl dog I've never seen.:001_tt1::001_tt1::001_wub:
> Do you still want to be my girlfriend?


noooooo id never leave you!!! i fink i should always be your girlfriend... or maybe marrid one day  if you would have me


----------



## Sandysmum

Really. You'd marry me someda *faints, comes round and looks at the screen again* Wow, That'd be great, I'd - wow - yeah.
But yous too good for me Willow coz your a posh dog and I'm just a mongrel. But I loves you really much. *Jumps up wags tail and falls over*


----------



## Carla-Jade

course id marrys you! you aint just a mongrel to me... your my jet 

*kiss better* if you got hurted when you felld over all excited!


----------



## Carla-Jade

ps. im not posh... i rolled in 'stuff' in the garden just a couple of days ago and had to be bafed. posh dogs dont do that


----------



## Carla-Jade

oooh jet i got freckles so im told. i look funny when i get wet  do you have them?


----------



## Sandysmum

Aww your so sweet, my eyes are getting leaky.*kisses back,shyly* I've neva kissed anydog before, it's nice isn't it!
You could roll in smelly fings all day long and still smell luvly. I wouldn't care.
Not shure what frekles are, but I hate getting wet. I don't like the rain at all.:001_wub::001_wub:


----------



## Carla-Jade

wow thats true love if you fink id still smell sweet :w00t:

my eyes are a bit leaky too, more sly kisses might help stop it happening :blush:

they say freckles are all over me:blink:but i hate wet too. there was a puddle yesterday and i couldnt even jump over it. i made her walk round it with me  my first bath was bad... i jumped out and hurt my leg a bit. there are pictures up somewhere!


----------



## Sandysmum

You hurt your leg, if I gives it a lickle kiss,will it get better. *kisses*
Awww I'm soooo happy now, your back and someday we might get marrided. 
*does little happy dance*

Erm, I forgot bout evrywoof else:blush:


----------



## Guest

I's here, just chewing a croc in the corner :yesnod: Don't you worry about me, buddies :w00t:

xxxxxxx


----------



## Carla-Jade

i can go to bed happy now! pleased we be plannin the future, wiv lots of kissys!


----------



## Sandysmum

I cant' go to bed yet coz I'm so happy, I just want to run and run and howl at the moon.
Have happy dreams and we'll talk soon. I lufs you:001_wub::001_wub:


----------



## Guest

Night Willow buddy :yesnod: Sleep well


I founds her for you Jet :w00t: I was tracking like Buster taught me :w00t: xxxxxx


----------



## Sandysmum

Fanks a millyon Bumby. Did you see what she said about maybe getting marrided in the future. Maybe you and Kenzie could get marrided too and we could get a nouse togever.


----------



## Guest

And Kenzie's already wearing white :w00t:

Mum just came over to me ad scooped me up and started saying how much she luffs me. I was quite apea just chewing my croc :001_huh: You're so lucky you aren't pick up-able :frown2:


What's do you think to this dancing snakie fishies class :skep: xxxxxx


----------



## Sandysmum

Somtime I wish I was pickupable so mum could carry me ova puddles!
Is it the same fing as doggie dancing? She's always saying I've got the moves, but that's only to get treats. I don't fink I'd like classes though, coz it's be like hard work.
By the way, what d'you mean, Kenzies already wearing white?


----------



## Guest

You've gots to jump or go round them buddy :yesnod:

All girl hoomans wear white when they're weeding :yesnod: Remember the weeding on the telly box? She was wearing white :yesnod:

It's doggie dancing, yes buddy :frown2: I's not himpressed at all BUT I KNOWS it's saturnday tomorrow so there MUST be gility in there somewhere :glare:

Did you see my two new friends on the Bumble and friends thread :w00t: one's a malmmoth and ones a Hull frog :yesnod: xxxxx


----------



## Sandysmum

I've had a look but theres too many pages, I'll look proply later.
Do you mean the big weeding of the prinse and prinsess. No we didn't watch that, coz mum gets bored wiv that kind of fing. I did see the dress on the noos though.
D'you fink Willow and Kenzie could get weeding dresses and look like princessess for the day?


----------



## Guest

http://www.petforums.co.uk/dog-chat/171775-bumble-friends-9.html There you go, buddy. Post 88 near the bottom.

I just had to go to the loo.

They look like princesses everyday Jet :yesnod: xxxxxxx


----------



## katie200

helloooooooooooooo sniff sniff i want thoughs cookies :blush:


----------



## Sandysmum

I knows they look like princessesss every day, but they could be extra speshul princessesss for a day, like hoomans do at weedings.
That Hull frog looks super scarey:w00t:


----------



## Guest

I'll tell you somefing else buddy, I don't even fink she's from Hull :001_unsure:

I finks Kenzie would look really nice in this http://glitter4yourcritter.com/images/dognality/tiaras/T02_MED.jpg :yesnod: :lol: xxxxxxx


----------



## Sandysmum

It won't let me see the picshure Bumby, it says forbidden.

Did someone say cookies????


----------



## Guest

http://www.blogcdn.com/www.pawnation.com/media/2009/04/tiara-millions-dog-240ds042709.jpg Somefing like that :yesnod:

Whats a cookie?  Like a chef? xxxxxxxx


----------



## katie200

meeeeee i said cookies and i got one haha that cat come in really well whenyou wana get a cookie from the table :w00t: mmmm any of you got cookies


----------



## Carla-Jade

i got treats cos i woke mum up for a wee. so i get treats dunno why but yay! shares wiv you jet! 

luffs you :001_wub: xxxxx


----------



## katie200

i just got a cookie cos the cat knocked it off for me he verry good at that


----------



## Sandysmum

Eroswoof said:


> http://www.blogcdn.com/www.pawnation.com/media/2009/04/tiara-millions-dog-240ds042709.jpg Somefing like that :yesnod:
> 
> Whats a cookie?  Like a chef? xxxxxxxx


It's a princessesss crown,willow would look beeutiful in that and so would Kenzie.

Cookies are the merican word for bickies, I fink. I've got no cookies, but I've got lots of dog bickies, snausages and some pigs eras,
what you got bumby. we could have another after midnight feast.


----------



## Guest

I've gottsss ermm, my bikkies are still down if you wants the rest of them, and there'll be some nardine bits on them I thinks, and I've gots, OOO! I've gots some tripe sticks :w00t: xxxxxxx


----------



## Sandysmum

Can you stay fr a bit and share treats, I got lots of things,i've got snasuages, pigs ears and smal bone bickys. You can have first pick Willow:001_wub:


----------



## Guest

I was just dozing off and mum did that stoopid nose sploding 

xxxxxxx


----------



## Guest

Now she's coffing *sigh* and she says I'S noisy  xxxxxx


----------



## Jonesey

That princess crown looks chewy, I bet I could get those green bits off lickety split. I wonder what they taste like.

My Mummy is being slow tonight and I am waiting very patient for my walk. My kids stayed up late watching a movie and she says we have to wait till they brush their teeth. Why doesn't she just give them a bone???


----------



## Guest

Biscuit :w00t: Long time no woof!

How's your furs? Kenzies been goomed today as well :yesnod:

You have to be patient with them buddy, they're not the cleverestest of animals :frown2: xxxxxx


----------



## katie200

morning friends *waggle tail* no one up yet :nonod: katie is and im now going to sit by her till she feed me :smile: fink she will feed me soon im starving mmmm food :drool: cant wait be back soon you all seem really nice


----------



## vicki.burns

Morning everyone, (if anyone's here).

Me and Mummy are up now, although I keep dozing off on the sofa.

We got lots to do today, I got to help her finish the room were I put the floor down in yesterday and we have to walk to the shop to get what she says are called new num-bear plates for the brum brum. I fink they's like name badges for brum brums.

Anyone up?


----------



## Guest

Morning buddies mum is working this afternoon. Diesel is still asleep.


----------



## vicki.burns

Working on a Dunday? Thats not fair for anyone


----------



## Carla-Jade

rainy here but im being dragged out again. who are these people i have to stand and watch for an hour??? just cos she wants to why do i? its noisy and busy but she says i must go again. lots of people come over to stroke me and bramble though we get lots tention!


----------



## vicki.burns

You're going to a show Willow? Did you ever get those nardines to try?


----------



## Carla-Jade

yeah its the Whitehaven Festival from friday til today. i got eyed up by a lovely celebby chef and i jumped up at another  one stroked me


----------



## Sandysmum

Hi guys, Hi Willow:001_wub:. 
It looks like it going to rain again butI can't go anywheres yet coz we're waiting for the food man. I like having a nosey through all the bags and see what's for me.
What's a celebby chef, Willow? Did you see thepicshure of the princessesss crown, I fink you'd look lovely wiv that on!


----------



## pika

Erro Erro woofers!!

Does you guys memba me??

I is back from oliday :w00t:


----------



## Sandysmum

Hiya Skye. Where did you go on oliday? Did you have a good time? Tell us all about it!!


----------



## pika

jetsmum said:


> Hiya Skye. Where did you go on oliday? Did you have a good time? Tell us all about it!!


I went ta Studland, it was amazin!!

I meeted my fwend called Blade, I gotsa show you woofers the pics!!

We went for 2 loooonnnggggg walks everyday up on the heath..where I had hours and hours of offlead time :w00t: I swim in a pond..and my fwend marrooned me on an island .

Then I went to tha beach and shocked mum cuz I went and said ello to a nice old couple oo gave me cuddles!

I got a crocodile in the pet shop and some other yummy chewy things and a space opper that squeeks oh oh and a frisbee but it keeps ittin me in the ed :blush:!

Ohhh and we went ta a cafe wer wen I was a 4 months old I escaped from mum and ran out the door :w00t: but this time she double secured me onto the chair :nonod:

I'll start gettin pics up now!!


----------



## Nicky10

Boy you guys bark a lot  I've spent ages reading through the posts since I went to bed. Nice to have everyone back. I'm just back from a nice long walk playing with some german shepherds although they looked really weird and made mum sad . They were nice anyway


----------



## Sandysmum

Wow,you shure had a good time. I've got an opper too, an a frizbee. I keep gettin hit in the head too, but it's still fun.
I've neva been to a cafe, that's where hoomans have drinks and yummy food isn't it? Did you get any nice food there? I like old people, coz they always make a fuss of me. My mums old, but I've met people much olderer, one even gave me a green chew. Mum took it off me,coz it looked funny.
You swam:w00t: you got wet coz you wanted to:w00t: that sounds orrible coz I hate getting wet. But as long as you had fun, thats ok.


----------



## Nicky10

Cafes are nice some let me sit outside with mum and they always have yummy food. But then all the silly hoomans who smoke sit there and it makes me cough


----------



## Sandysmum

I hate that smell from the smoky fings. It's real nasty. I won't go near anyone who smells like that and I stay away from places that smell that way too. Like one time, we was out on a walk and she tried to sit down on a bench, but I wouldn't stay coz there was a man with one of them smoky fings.


----------



## Nicky10

The smell makes mum sick and it makes me cough it's horrible. I don't understand why they do that to themselves?


----------



## Guest

Morning everywoof, morning Kenzie :001_wub:

Course we remembers you Skye :w00t: Glads you're back :yesnod:

We do bark a bit don't we Buster :lol: 

xxxxx


----------



## pika

Heh I loves water..sometimes..I is a bit funny I av my moments!!


Oh my fred is up with my pics!


----------



## Guest

Morning everywoof, morning Bumble :001_wub:

Hi Skye!!! I saw your fred with your fotos!!! That black dog is hooooooooge!!! :w00t:

I haven't been doing much today but mum was on that petlanit interweb thingy and she is getting piles of food and chews and treats and a new car narness and all sorts of things sent to me 

Ooooooo and buddies, one of the hoomans here made a picture with lots of black lines and IT LOOKS LIKE ME!!!! :w00t: :w00t: :w00t:


----------



## Guest

I sawed your fred, Skye!! DOG that looked like fun! I fought you'd be much biggerer 

I picked you out a crown Kenzie :yesnod: dids you see it :blush:

I SAWED YOUR BLACK LINE KENZIE!!!!!!!!!!! xxxxx


----------



## Guest

Yes I sawed the crown Bumble :yesnod: It was really pritty and I'd like to wear it when we get weeded


----------



## pika

Heh I loves mai big black bear dog


----------



## pika

Dogs dogs!! I might be getting a brother :w00t: 

Mum sat me down and talked to me and said maybe durin summer we can get me a fwend! 

I is so excited!! But mum only gonna look at the poor woofers in the cages where they don't av omes  cuz she wantsa save a woofer!


----------



## Sandysmum

That's a real good fing for your mum to do Skye.I came from one of them places and I didn't like it one bit. Then mum came and brought me home and now I'm happy all the time, even though I do moan sometimes. Your mum will make a doggie happy too. Give her a big lick from me, coz she's doing sumfink so wunerful.


----------



## Guest

Boy oh boy, Skye! :w00t: How eggciting :w00t: That's a real good fing for your mum to do :yesnod:


That eel work wasn't too bad, but why we needed to musik I don'ts know :frown2: xxxxxxx


----------



## pinkrhino

good afternoon every woof! I haz had borin' day taday... so I think I will be here for awile.


----------



## Guest

Mum has been working at tha ghost place so me and Diesel couldn't get on here.


----------



## Jonesey

Eroswoof said:


> Biscuit :w00t: Long time no woof!
> 
> How's your furs? Kenzies been goomed today as well :yesnod:
> 
> You have to be patient with them buddy, they're not the cleverestest of animals :frown2: xxxxxx


Hiya there! Hiya to everybody!

I needed a mannycure so I forgotted how to type for a while. S'all good now.

My furs are very short so everybody pets me a lot, my Mummy was sad at my short furs so she pets me the most and I like it so I hope they don't grow back. My furs don't pinch me no more! One of my kids said I was like a velvet couch and she called me Mildred. I chewed her flip flop.


----------



## Carla-Jade

wow guys what a day!! i met 4 more me type doggies! i had a ball, waggy times. but i wish jet was with me:blush:

there was somebody mum calls a 'fit shef'  anyway he cooked some food & me & beamble licked the basin  it was good!!

i has walked for 6 hours so my little paws hurt but it was all good cos i met a fellow member :w00t:


----------



## pinkrhino

gotta go guyz, cya!


----------



## pika

Heh I can't wait to av my brother!! 

Mum said wen summer starts shes gnna go down the that place and look at all the ones that ar flat livable and wood be friendly for me  

I carnt wait I carnt wait!!

I loves other doggys, the other day my mum nearly brought home a mal that some owner dint want no more :nono: but she said it was too unsuitable


----------



## Nicky10

Sorry buddies mum went to the cinemaba and left the computer closed. I swear she only likes that movie cause she fancies the main guy in it . But I was playing with a huge rottweiler who was so nice.


----------



## Sandysmum

Hi Willow:001_wub: you walked for 6 hole ours! Flippin heck, it'a wonder you've got any paws left!! If I'd been there I'd have walked with you though, or we could have sneaked off somewhere and held paws.


----------



## Guest

I's back :w00t: 

Rottsmilers are brilliant fun, Buster :yesnod: :yesnod:

I'd have walked for six nours wiv you Willow, but I'd have walked in front with Kenzie, whilst you and Jet walked behind and chatted :yesnod:



Busterrrrr, have you noticed how pretty Skye is  xxxxxxx


----------



## Carla-Jade

would have been lovely to hold pawas somewhere quiet, i would show you the good places to go  it was 6 hours but i sat on mum's knee sometimes cos she knew i gots tired. i loved it, lots of people came to see me cos i looked cute they said


----------



## Nicky10

They are lots of fun. We were just walking down our street and there was one in our neighbour's garden I've never seen him before. The owner said he was friendly and we were running around playing I love playing with bigger dogs.

Walking for 6 hours sounds like fun but dog would mum have to carry me to the car afterwards .

Skye is very pretty Bumby why? :skep:


----------



## Carla-Jade

no cars were allowed 

i met a rotsmiler too today- we were friends  i met a dobyman too & a pretty girly 5mth old staffy. she was adorable!


----------



## Guest

Ohhhhhhh no reason, Buster, just wondering if you'd noticed was all Singing: xxxxx


----------



## Nicky10

You wouldn't be trying to set us up or anything would you Bumby?


----------



## Guest

Nicky10 said:


> You wouldn't be trying to set us up or anything would you Bumby?


Me and Diesel wondered that Buster.


----------



## Nicky10

It does sound suspiciously like that doesn't it Angel? :skep: 

Mum says everyone should call rottweilers rotsmilers cause then people wouldn't be so scared of them I don't know why people are so scared of them they're nice doggies


----------



## Guest

Nicky10 said:


> It does sound suspiciously like that doesn't it Angel? :skep:
> 
> Mum says everyone should call rottweilers rotsmilers cause then people wouldn't be so scared of them I don't know why people are so scared of them they're nice doggies


Yes it does. Runs round doing zoomies.


----------



## katie200

helloooooooo *waggle tail* hows jet and bumbles and buster and everyone katie net thing went down to day and she was yelling at it do you think she thout it would talk back it did nothing so i havent been on here today but im back i fink cos if you cant see this the maybe me wrong :blink: i went to the park place today ran round and round :w00t:


----------



## Nicky10

I hate when the net goes down it's so scary. I'm good just very tired :Yawn:


----------



## katie200

Nicky10 said:


> I hate when the net goes down it's so scary. I'm good just very tired :Yawn:


awww me too it has all the peeps going a little mad but then after hour it came back:w00t: and everyone happy again i got a treat rapped up today:blink: dont know why :nonod:


----------



## Nicky10

No idea why . I fink I was meant to get a present from Bumby but it hasn't shown up yet. Mum says the post people are completely useless though something about a uni essay turning up at the place over a week after she posted it first class


----------



## katie200

Nicky10 said:


> No idea why . I fink I was meant to get a present from Bumby but it hasn't shown up yet. Mum says the post people are completely useless though something about a uni essay turning up at the place over a week after she posted it first class


yeah katie say post people are useless too she gos on about a lot of thing sometime i put my paws over my ears she talk way too much is your mum a talker the treat rapped up was nice once i chewed all the paper off it it was a bone yummm :w00t::drool: what you been doin today


----------



## Nicky10

My mum talks a lot and I have to pretend I'm listening and I actually care  makes them feel better. I went out on a long walk this morning and played with some very strange looking german shepherds their backs were bent  but they went nice. Then I was playing find the teabag because mum says I know how to track now and playing with a rottie


----------



## Sandysmum

Hi guys, hi Willow, can't be on here too long tonight, coz we've got to be up early.Mum's having a friend come to stay for the night, and I've been told to be on my best behavyor or else!. (She never said or else what!!!!:001_tongue But she nose I'll be good as long as they pet me and make a fuss of me. 
I had a rotsmiler friend that I used to play with, but I fink they've moved or somefink coz I've not seen her for ages.
My mums a right talker Jessie, you should hear her when she's on the phone. She neva stops, just goes on and on and on and well you get the picshur.


----------



## Nicky10

Mum doesn't talk on the phone much unless she's talking to Max's dad then they talk forever. She doesn't like talking on the phone. She says she's really shy unless I'm with her


----------



## Guest

No one's had them yet, Buster  And I don'ts know why  Mum's going to go to the post office tomorrow and bark at them :yesnod:

I wasn't trying to get you and Skye togever  *waves paws to Jet and Willow; licks Kenziees nose* I was just saying how pretty she was :yesnod:

Skye, don't you fink Buster is super hamsum and cleva? He's the clevarest of all us dogs :yesnod: 


Singing: xxxxxx


----------



## Nicky10

Sure sounds like it to me Bumby :lol:. I wouldn't mind really she is very pretty and very nice :blush:


----------



## katie200

Nicky10 said:


> My mum talks a lot and I have to pretend I'm listening and I actually care  makes them feel better. I went out on a long walk this morning and played with some very strange looking german shepherds their backs were bent  but they went nice. Then I was playing find the teabag because mum says I know how to track now and playing with a rottie


coooool sounds like a fun walk when i was down the dog park i played with my friend elle she a coool woofer she lets me have her treats :w00t: or do i just get them befor she has chance  haha yeah katie finks im listening but when she turns her back the paws go over me ears but i like it when she give me cuddles it makes me feel all special i get most hugs than them cats :w00t: :blush: katie tryed to take my toy away today my fav one she said i would lose it taken it with me but i won:w00t: wouldnt let her have it she was being mean:nonod:


----------



## Nicky10

I love getting hugs off mum :yesnod: she gives great hugs. I do pretend to listen even if I have no idea what she's on about half the time


----------



## katie200

jetsmum said:


> Hi guys, hi Willow, can't be on here too long tonight, coz we've got to be up early.Mum's having a friend come to stay for the night, and I've been told to be on my best behavyor or else!. (She never said or else what!!!!:001_tongue But she nose I'll be good as long as they pet me and make a fuss of me.
> I had a rotsmiler friend that I used to play with, but I fink they've moved or somefink coz I've not seen her for ages.
> My mums a right talker Jessie, you should hear her when she's on the phone. She neva stops, just goes on and on and on and well you get the picshur.


hi jet coool you having a firend round lots of love for you then yep katie the same what do she want of me to talk back if i could i dont fink i would get a word in :blush:


----------



## Nicky10

I do this huffing thing when I roll around and mum does it then I do it and it look like we're talking. The hoomans give us strange looks though


----------



## katie200

Nicky10 said:


> I love getting hugs off mum :yesnod: she gives great hugs. I do pretend to listen even if I have no idea what she's on about half the time


i love hugs too she gives me loads of em even when i fall asleep she wake me up just to give me a hug good night i fink she likes hugs too :w00t: i heard her say bath time tomorrow do you like bath time:nonod:


----------



## Nicky10

I hate baff time  I don't like getting wet and then she puts this smelly stuff on me. But I've worked out if I shake just as she goes to pick up the shower to rinse me off I can cover her in the smelly stuff too :yesnod:


----------



## katie200

Nicky10 said:


> I do this huffing thing when I roll around and mum does it then I do it and it look like we're talking. The hoomans give us strange looks though


cooool you have yoyr own way of talking that claver:w00t:


----------



## Nicky10

It doesn't mean anything but it's nice to be able to talk to her like that


----------



## Guest

http://www.petforums.co.uk/members/pika.html Singing: xxxxxx


----------



## katie200

Nicky10 said:


> I hate baff time  I don't like getting wet and then she puts this smelly stuff on me. But I've worked out if I shake just as she goes to pick up the shower to rinse me off I can cover her in the smelly stuff too :yesnod:


i do that trick too and then jump out the tub and run around the floor getting it all wet :w00t: then she runs after mee yelling and we both end up wet and tied its sort of funny :001_tongue:


----------



## Nicky10

I do that too when she opens the door I jump out and run and run then wipe myself dry on the sofa :yesnod:. But then she catches me and uses that thing that gives out hot air


----------



## Nicky10

Eroswoof said:


> http://www.petforums.co.uk/members/pika.html Singing: xxxxxx


Mum says your just like hoomans when they get in a relationship they want everyone else to be in one too


----------



## katie200

do you want to see mee with my fav toy it the coooooolest toy ever  katie was wating me with this square thing then i sow meee on her laptop:blush:
YouTube - ‪jessie baby‬‏


----------



## Nicky10

I didn't know you were a labrador Jessie I love labradors they're lot of fun to play with. That toy looks like fun


----------



## katie200

Nicky10 said:


> I do that too when she opens the door I jump out and run and run then wipe myself dry on the sofa :yesnod:. But then she catches me and uses that thing that gives out hot air


the thing that give hot air :nonod: katie uses it too and i dont like it not at alll i can dry my self :yesnod: but she wont let me :001_tongue:


----------



## Nicky10

I know I do a perfectly good job of drying myself but she insists on using that thing. I used to really hate it but then she started giving me treats something about desensitisation and now it's ok I guess


----------



## katie200

Nicky10 said:


> I didn't know you were a labrador Jessie I love labradors they're lot of fun to play with. That toy looks like fun


yep me a fun labrador i love all fun dogs too play with and that toy my fav i not going to ever chew it up :nonod:  katie told me today if im really good the postpeople may bring me a bubble ball i know she got the hint :w00t: now the good parts hard its not my fauilt i like to jump up and take stuff and chew stuff up but i fink im going to try :blush:


----------



## Nicky10

Babbleballs are awesome :w00t: but I hope yours doesn't start talking all the time like Bumby's and Kenzie's did


----------



## katie200

Nicky10 said:


> I know I do a perfectly good job of drying myself but she insists on using that thing. I used to really hate it but then she started giving me treats something about desensitisation and now it's ok I guess


i get a bone to chew but me still not like it so no hugs for katie tomorrow i a big dog now i can dry my self im 2yr :yesnod:


----------



## Guest

It's not that, Buster, buddy  If I followeds my mums lead (so to speak) I'ds never have met Kenzie!

I just finks everydog deserves a bit of fun, love and daftness. We all knows you aren't into relashonships, but you've GOT'S to admit - she IS pretty and lovely :yesnod: And you likes so many of the same fings :yesnod: :yesnod:

 xxxxxxx


----------



## Sandysmum

Aww sorry guys, I didn't get chance to talk or play or anyfin tonite. I got to go. Probly won't be on for the next day or two, but be back when I can.
Night everyone, Night Willow:001_wub:


----------



## katie200

Nicky10 said:


> Babbleballs are awesome :w00t: but I hope yours doesn't start talking all the time like Bumby's and Kenzie's did


cooooool i really wanted one so hinted to katie while she was on line kept clicking the page you get them from with my nose she got there in the end it took a while :w00t: i want it now thou and katie said i have to wait for it to turn up :nonod: no far


----------



## katie200

jetsmum said:


> Aww sorry guys, I didn't get chance to talk or play or anyfin tonite. I got to go. Probly won't be on for the next day or two, but be back when I can.
> Night everyone, Night Willow:001_wub:


night jet have a nice time


----------



## Nicky10

I do sort of like relationships just the idea of getting married to another doggie seems a bit strange. But of course we would never get married.

I love my babbleball Jessie it's so much fun cause it makes all different noises from different animals


----------



## Guest

jetsmum said:


> Aww sorry guys, I didn't get chance to talk or play or anyfin tonite. I got to go. Probly won't be on for the next day or two, but be back when I can.
> Night everyone, Night Willow:001_wub:


Jet :yikes: Where you going buddy? :yikes: Are you okay?! What's wrong?????

JET?!?!??!?!?!?!



Nicky10 said:


> I do sort of like relationships just the idea of getting married to another doggie seems a bit strange. But of course we would never get married.


You don'ts have to get weeded, Buster  that's up to the hindividudog :yesnod: :yesnod:

You don't have to be weeded to know you're luffed, buddy :w00t: xxxxx


----------



## Nicky10

Jet where are you going? Is everything ok?

I know I think having a girlfriend would be kinda cool but it's up to Skye :blush:


----------



## katie200

Nicky10 said:


> I do sort of like relationships just the idea of getting married to another doggie seems a bit strange. But of course we would never get married.
> 
> I love my babbleball Jessie it's so much fun cause it makes all different noises from different animals


coooool i have a feeling ill love it toooo you lot made me feel very welcome today befor i went to the dog park katie said to me be good and nice so you fit in with all the dogs  didnt get her im a cool labrador i fit in every where although i do some time get all hyper :w00t::blink:


----------



## Guest

Nicky10 said:


> Jet where are you going? Is everything ok?
> 
> I know I think having a girlfriend would be kinda cool but it's up to Skye :blush:


Do you fink everythings alright, Buster? :crying:

Busterrrrrrrrr  you're the cleverest dog NEVER!

Dog oh DOG I can'ts wait until the morning.

Will Jet be okay, Buster?


----------



## Nicky10

Labradors fit in everywhere they're really nice like my friend Cleo and you seem like a really nice dog

I hope he's ok I'm sure it will be.


----------



## katie200

Nicky10 said:


> Labradors fit in everywhere they're really nice like my friend Cleo and you seem like a really nice dog
> 
> I hope he's ok I'm sure it will be.


awww thanksss you seem like a lovely dog tooooo verry coooooool :w00t:


----------



## Nicky10

Thank you :blush:


----------



## katie200

Nicky10 said:


> Thank you :blush:


*waggle tail*:w00t:


----------



## Nicky10

I think I should be going to bed now mum says we have to get up in 5 hours. I don't like getting up in the morning anyway but it's worse on little sleep. G'night whoever is still up


----------



## katie200

Nicky10 said:


> I think I should be going to bed now mum says we have to get up in 5 hours. I don't like getting up in the morning anyway but it's worse on little sleep. G'night whoever is still up


good night thanks for the cooooooooooool chat


----------



## vicki.burns

Morning Guys, I haven't read anything but I'm up at the moment because Mummy is at work early today. I went to my grandma grandads yesterday and saw their woofer, I think that cos she is grandma Grandads woofer she would be classed as my auntie... any way mummy did a video of grandma making us sit for treaties so I'll ask her real nice if she can put it on the pooter later so I can show you guys, I can't get it on here myself, too technical for my big paws and still under-developed puppy brain.


----------



## Guest

Morning buddies :w00t: Morning Bumble :001_wub:

Mum took me to the vets today :glare: They said I have a youarehairy track inspectshun :blink: I dunno what that means but I get to eat nummy pills :yesnod: Mum says the pills will make me stop having aksadints in the house :blush:


----------



## Guest

I'm so sorry you're poorly :crying:

But you ARE hairy :lol: :lol: You're so sweet Kenzie :001_wub:

I don'ts like pills :skep:

Did your presunt come today :w00t: xxxxxxx


----------



## Guest

But I just got all my hair cutted off, so I'm not hairy no more :blink:

I like pills :yesnod: I get two different ones :w00t:

No Bumble :nonod: my presunt didn't come today :nonod: But my new red narness did :w00t: But it's too big and mum has to send it back :thumbdown: But when she does send it back she's going to post you my little kong :w00t::w00t::w00t:


----------



## Carla-Jade

hey guys. hope the nummy pills are ggood kenzie! i had lots loveky culles with mum and brambke today, was all lovely

how are you todayvjet?


----------



## Guest

That's a good point actually  Maybe you got goomed so that you were less hairy as part of the tweetmeant :yesnod:

I wonder where all your presunts have goned :crying: I finks we'll go to the post noffice :yesnod:

I hope the post man hasn't etted them :blink:

Them narnesses av been nuffink but trubble :glare:

KONG :w00t: xxxxx


----------



## Guest

You're funny Bumble :lol::lol::lol:

Mum says she's not never buying anyfing from those narness people again :nonod:

If the post man ated my biskits I'm going to bark at him 

Hi Willow!!! :w00t:


----------



## Guest

Stoopid narness peeple :glare:

I'm bored :Yawn:

Hi Willow!!

xxxxx


----------



## Guest

I'm bored too :bored:

Mum's going to the post noffice tomorrow Bumble :yesnod:


----------



## Guest

You can play with my toys if you want :w00t: xxxxx


----------



## Guest

Can I play with your krinkly octpuss?  You can play with my pop up egg :yesnod:


----------



## Guest

:yesnod: You can play with effining you like :001_wub:

What's the pop up heg?  xxxxxx


----------



## Guest

It makes a really good squeak and a little chickin pops up out of it!!! :w00t:

My Heg


----------



## Guest

Oh boy oh boy oh boy :w00t:

I TOLDS you you were the bestest toy finderer :001_wub: xxxxxxx


----------



## Nicky10

Hey guys just back from work and I'm so tired. But I was talking to this hoooge dog mum said he was a DDB. She was so happy to see him she loves all those big dogs and he was a nice dog


----------



## Guest

She's boughts me a heg  xxxxxx


----------



## Nicky10

That looks like fun hum how to get it


----------



## Carla-Jade

hehe im at my sisters for a couple of hours  i get to play rough there for a little while so mum gets to applys for a job. says she has to do it by tomorrow but its ok cos i popped over here to say hello to you guys!


----------



## Guest

Hi Buster :w00t:

What's a ddb? Is it like a hairfail? I bets it is :yesnod:

Hi Willow!!

xxxx


----------



## Carla-Jade

hi bumble


----------



## Nicky10

Dis is a ddb he's a massif not a hairful terrier








They're hooooge and he soaked mum cause he kept licking her and they drool a lot.


----------



## Guest

Nicky10 said:


> Dis is a ddb he's a massif not a hairful terrier
> View attachment 67695
> 
> 
> They're hooooge and he soaked mum cause he kept licking her and they drool a lot.


Mum says he looks like a hairfail :yesnod: :lol:

xxxx


----------



## Nicky10

:lol: I fink your mum is obsessed with those dogs she finks all dogs are hairfails


----------



## Guest

Nicky10 said:


> :lol: I fink your mum is obsessed with those dogs she finks all dogs are hairfails


I keeps telling her they're not :frown2:

I hope she doesn't try and change my pedigree :001_unsure: xxxxx


----------



## Nicky10

No Bumby I fink you'll always be a pomeraniumium :yesnod:


----------



## Guest

I better be :glare:

Guess what happened today :blink: 

I was sats on my granddads sofa looking out of the window, and 2 mens came into his yard and stoled his washing line :001_huh:

What's all that about :blink:

xxxxx


----------



## Nicky10

Why did they steal his washing line?  Crazy hoomans


----------



## Guest

I don't know :blink: It's only string. Maybe they want to play tug :w00t: xxxxxx


----------



## Guest

Hi buddies Angel is getting better with recall.


----------



## Nicky10

Sorry buddies had to make sure mum made my dinner right. I love turkey


----------



## Guest

I wonder what mum's going to give me for dinner tonight :w00t:

What's a washing line? :blink:


----------



## Nicky10

Buddies I didn't get turkey I got cheeseburger :w00t: :w00t: :w00t:. 

Hoomans hang all their clothes on them to get them dry


----------



## vicki.burns

My hoomans don't have one of them, well they do but they got no where to put it cos the back garden is not very nice at the moment, they don't even let me go out there so I have to do my toilets in the front garden instead. They hang all clothes and stuffs on a rail. Nanny and Grandad though... they have one and that is fun to chase all the washings!!!!


----------



## Guest

Oh mum has one of those but she calls it a drya :yesnod:


----------



## Nicky10

So does mum but it's a machine and the clothes go round and round and it dries them. I don't know how 

Kenzie I hope you're ok after the vets this morning


----------



## Guest

I'm good Buster :yesnod: I have nummy pills to make the youarehairy inspectshun go away :yesnod:

Buddies :scared: mum just put my favouritist pink cow in the WASHING MASHINE    I hope she comes out ok :crying:


----------



## Nicky10

Good I was worried :001_unsure:

She'll come out ok as long as your mum doesn't shrink her


----------



## vicki.burns

I remember when I got a new sock to play with cos mummy put it in the washing machine and it came out pink!!! So cos daddy wouldnt wear it anymore I got it. I'm making her do those videos now guys so I might be able to put them on here soon!


----------



## Nicky10

:w00t: Can't wait to see the videos Lincoln


----------



## vicki.burns

There should be one of me doing tricks with Mummy and one of me jumping all over Daddy but she's just told me that the one I wanted to show you all of me and my Jack Russell Auntie Sassy won't go onto the computer or somefink, I'll tell her to keep trying.


----------



## Nicky10

Aww the one with your dad is really sweet and you're such a smart puppy


----------



## Guest

I like your videos Lincoln :yesnod: You were funny on your dad's ead :lol:


----------



## vicki.burns

It is one of the bestest games ever, speshully when I wrap myself round his neck like a scarf


----------



## Nicky10

It looks like a lot of fun. Your legs look too long for your body though :lol:


----------



## Guest

Your pig went in the washing machine  You need to go and watch it go round Kenzie :yesnod: that's what I have to do but it makes your eyes go :crazy:

You're so funny, Lincoln :lol: and you're so cleva :w00t: xxxxxxx


----------



## Guest

Eroswoof said:


> Your pig went in the washing machine


:lol: :lol: :lol: It's a cow Bumble :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Nicky10

Oh dear she's getting as bad as her mum finking things are one thing but they're anotha like all the hairfail terriers.


----------



## Guest

I'm not doing too well at the 'what's this animal?' game at the minute am I :lol: :lol: xxxxxx


----------



## Nicky10

Just blame your mum she's clearly having a bad influence :yesnod: we know your a smart fluffball.


----------



## vicki.burns

That's what Mum says Buster, she says I look funny next to Sassy cos my legs are all bigs and hers are all littles!


----------



## Nicky10

I'm sure you'll grow into them when you're a big dog


----------



## Guest

When will I be a big dog?  xxxxxxx


----------



## Nicky10

I fink you're all grown up Bumby some dogs just stay small fornever


----------



## vicki.burns

Some of the best dogs stay small forever


----------



## Guest

Fanks Lincoln 

I don't really mind, it means I can get into small places :yesnod:

I just remembered it's bedience :Yawn: xxxxxxx


----------



## Nicky10

Bedience is so boring :Yawn:.

Buddies mum says she going to walk down a building like spidas do :yikes:. I was not consulted on this I do not approve. I was soooo scared last time she did it it was soooo high up


----------



## Guest

:001_unsure: Does she make a web like the giant pider? xxxxxx


----------



## vicki.burns

You lots go to LOADS of classes and stuffs, I never go classes. I used to go puppy training but we went about 4 times then mummy stopped me going. Her theory was it was a waste of money and the teacher lady wasn't very good and we were doing all the same stuffs all the time and there was some dogs there that were very naughty and didn't do what they were told and I started copying them and not listening to mummy, so we do our own training in the field now cos I listen to them both then.


----------



## Nicky10

I don't fink so


----------



## Guest

I goes to 8 hours a week :blink: but it wouldn't be fun if some of the dogs didn't behave :frown2:

You're doing brilliant with all the tricks and stuff you can do, Lincoln :yesnod:

I fink it's the kind of fing my mum would like, Buster, but you wouldn't get me watching :yikes: xxxxxx


----------



## Guest

I don't go to many classes neither. I went to puppy class when I was very very tiny but then we stopped doing new fings and it got boring :Yawn: And it's my last speshul walk class next week coz the taxee is too spensive  But mum says after I go in the metal bird I'm going to go to bedience and GILITY :w00t::w00t::w00t:


----------



## vicki.burns

I fink she might take me gility, cos that looks fun and it's better than all the other stuff the stuff we was doing at class was stuff like sit stay down and walk nice on the lead. And I do all that because Mummy Daddy taught me on their own.


----------



## vicki.burns

What is bedience like, what sorts of stuffs do you learn there?


----------



## pika

Erro guys!!

Erro Buster...I readed the convo on ere :blush:


----------



## sarybeagle

Hello doggies it's mooky here. I'm finally allowed on ere to say hi as bella has gone out and left me with mummy for "special time" :blush: 

Mums nice but I missing my bella :cryin: mum keeps saying we are going to meet her in an hour but that feels forever away.

It's quite nice living in Surrey but I miss the seagulls. I'm enjoying the classes we go to, everyone scratches my tummy and rubs my head. They all comment on my belly though :blush: but mummy and daddy say it's getting smaller and I'm running about everywhere now  I can also run faster than bella if theres a nice bit of food to be had!!!

From mooky x


----------



## Nicky10

Erm hi Skye :blush: now just cause Bumby seems insistant we become boyfriend and girlfriend doesn't mean we have to if you don't want to.

Bedience is boring you have to walk to heel and sit and stuff I only really like fetching. Gility is sooo much better


----------



## vicki.burns

Well then me and mummy daddy do bedience over the field and on our walkies. But gility does look so much fun speshully jumping through giant cherios like Bumble did the other day!


----------



## pinkrhino

hewo guys! nothing happend today, but I would like to congratulate Kenzie for winning that woofer photo compitition!!!! give her a cheerz!!! heres the prize if you haven't seen it, I did not draw it.


----------



## Guest

pinkrhino said:


> hewo guys! nothing happend today, but I would like to congratulate Kenzie for winning that woofer photo compitition!!!! give him a cheerz!!! heres the prize if you haven't seen it, I did not draw it.


:w00t: That's the black line me I was telling you guys about :w00t: :w00t: :w00t:

But I'm a girl  I wish mummy didn't give me a silly name


----------



## vicki.burns

Kenzie's not a silly name, it's a nice name. When do you have to go in the metal bird Kenzie?


----------



## pinkrhino

I like your name, it'z cute


----------



## Guest

Thanks Lincoln  Lincoln's a nice name too :yesnod:

I'm going in the metal bird when it starts getting cold and nowing and santa comes :yesnod:


----------



## pika

Nicky10 said:


> Erm hi Skye :blush: now just cause Bumby seems insistant we become boyfriend and girlfriend doesn't mean we have to if you don't want to.
> 
> Bedience is boring you have to walk to heel and sit and stuff I only really like fetching. Gility is sooo much better


Heh..well ermmm..Buster..:blush:

I likes Bumbys idea........Singing: what do you think of it??

Teehee :blush: :blush: :001_wub: I likes you Buster....


----------



## Nicky10

pika said:


> Heh..well ermmm..Buster..:blush:
> 
> I likes Bumbys idea........Singing: what do you think of it??
> 
> Teehee :blush: :blush: :001_wub: I likes you Buster....


I like you too :blush: :001_wub:


----------



## vicki.burns

Fankoo Kenzie, mine is after a man who 'scaped from Prison on the tellybox, Lincoln Burrows.

Look at Skye and Buster :blushing: I feel like we're invading, my mummy always says 'get a room' to hoomans like you two! Teehee, I don't know what it means but...

Get a thread!!!! :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## vicki.burns

We know your names toffee, toffee. But I am Lincoln, you should never never forget me!!! Or I'll chase you. And I'll catch you. I'm weally weally fast you know, you won't get away!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Carla-Jade

awwwww a romance! is that 3 of us now?


----------



## pinkrhino

You iz fast, but I has big teeth, and mummy sayz I too strong for my own good, you no get away when you in my mouth.


----------



## vicki.burns

But that wouldn't be being a very nice doggy if you going to put me in your mouth. Infact that would be very bad doggy. I always get told no if I bit mummys hand. I'm allowed to kiss her all I wants though.


----------



## vicki.burns

Carla-Jade said:


> awwwww a romance! is that 3 of us now?


I'm just waiting for Mrs Right!

One day, one day xx


----------



## pinkrhino

but chase games always end in bite fights, I haz never started any my self! I iz good dog


----------



## pika

Nicky10 said:


> I like you too :blush: :001_wub:


Hehe..does that make us boywoof and girlwoof?? :blush:


----------



## Carla-Jade

vicki.burns said:


> I'm just waiting for Mrs Right!
> 
> One day, one day xx


will happen! your a lovely woofer


----------



## pinkrhino

I haz gotta go guyz, cya!!!:blush::w00t::w00t:


----------



## vicki.burns

Did Bumble go bedience, is that why he's not here no mores?


----------



## Guest

I went to bedience - and they says I can'ts go no more :001_huh: They says I'm too good now and I've completed it but would I like to try training for competishun bedience :001_unsure:


A Kenzie broked my granddads car :crying:

:w00t: *watches syke and buster*


xxxxxx


----------



## Guest

You're a mazing Bumble :001_wub:

How did a Kenzie break your granddad's car???


----------



## Guest

Well it wasunt really the Kenzies fault, it was the stoopid dad of the Kenzie. 

He let his Kenzie go running up the road and he wouldn't come back and he ranned straight into the cars wing mirror and snapped it off as he was chasing him :glare:

Fanks Kenzie  :blush: xxxxxx


----------



## Guest

Stoopid Kenzie dad :nonod:

I hope the car gets better soon. I can give it some of my tablits if you think it would help :w00t:


----------



## Guest

:lol: You're so funny Kenize :lol:

I fink the tablits mite elp it :yesnod: It's called sid :yesnod:

we need to put them up the hexzorst xxxxx


----------



## Guest

So if I put them in the scanna to you and you put them in the hexzorst, sid might start feeling better :yesnod:

Hey Bumble, are you going to play musical statues??? :w00t::w00t::w00t:


----------



## Guest

:yesnod: Use the scanna

:skep: What's she signing me up for now :skep: xxxxxx


----------



## Guest

You're going to a petative bedience class tO play musical stachews :w00t: maybe you'll play pin the tail on the onkey too :w00t:


----------



## Guest

My onkey fessunts already gots a tail :blink:

Kenzie, I've just watched you run about for NEVER :w00t: You looked so bootiful :001_wub: :001_wub: xxxx


----------



## Nicky10

pika said:


> Hehe..does that make us boywoof and girlwoof?? :blush:


I fink so :blush:


----------



## Guest

:w00t: I matchsnaked you Buster :w00t: 

xxxxxx


----------



## Nicky10

Yes *sigh* you were right


----------



## Guest

1 - 0 to the little dog :glare: 

It's going to be so boring without Jet  xxxxx


----------



## Nicky10

I know  but he'll be back.

Bumby I've seen videos of those dogs doing petitive bedience it looks boring you have to do soooo much eel work


----------



## Guest

I don'ts like them eels :frown2: 

Mum says we'll go to one class and if I don'ts like it I don't have to do it :w00t:

xxxxx


----------



## Nicky10

I don't like it either :nonod:

Mum says the Merican tests are different but this is basically what you'll have to do as demonstrated by a pomeranium
YouTube - ‪Pomeranian performing AKC Open Obedience Test‬‏

This is what you do in the UK but this is really well trained dog they don't make you do this right at the start
YouTube - ‪Sylvia Bishop & Currahee Red Hot Magic - Chilli Crufts 2011 Obedience Championships‬‏


----------



## Guest

Sorry buddy, mum was doing a jigpaw on the pooter :Yawn: she's so cool :lol: xxxxxx


----------



## Guest

PS I feel sorry for that pom :crying: What's her mum keep pulling her about for. And her tail is down  that's a sad pom  

Can we dognap her and bring her to us? :w00t: xxxxx


----------



## Nicky10

Oops must have missed that she doesn't look happy :nonod: maybe we should dognap her


----------



## Guest

I only noticed a little way in  nuffing looks sadderer than a pom with its tail down :frown:

I just watched the small dog crufts gility :w00t: :w00t: xxxxxx


----------



## Nicky10

The mini gility is much more fun


----------



## Guest

I just sawed that too :w00t: 

I wish I could go to crufts and do gility :w00t: Kenzie would be sooooo proud :blush: 

xxxxxx


----------



## Nicky10

Maybe you'll get there one day and we'll all be cheering you on


----------



## Guest

The bestest NEVER would be all of us on the winning team :w00t:

imagiun that :w00t: 

I just went to play fight with my mum and I woned :glare: xxxxxx


----------



## katie200

MORNING ALL *waggle tail* hows everyone today i still waiting for the post people the take sooooooooooooo long it soooooooooooooo :nonod::nonod: do your mum ever scare you :crying:


----------



## vicki.burns

What do you mean scare you Jessie, my mum tries to scare me, she waits round the corner sometimes at the top of the stairs and when I go out there she tries to make me jump, she doesn't she's just silly!


----------



## katie200

vicki.burns said:


> What do you mean scare you Jessie, my mum tries to scare me, she waits round the corner sometimes at the top of the stairs and when I go out there she tries to make me jump, she doesn't she's just silly!


well she scared me cos she used the dryer thing:nonod:


----------



## Guest

Good morning buddies.

Bumble I tried to say goodnight to you last night but mum's eyefone was so small it took me for ages to type my message to you and then it disdapeared :glare: But I said I luffs you :blush:

:w00t: Maybe my presunt will come today :w00t:

I'm already proud of you Bumble  But it would be fun to be all on the same team :w00t:

What's everywoof up to today?


----------



## Carla-Jade

hey mckenzie  im tired, my mum had me up all night cos she was doing somefink on the computer  she got me up early so she could do a job application  rude to distub me!


----------



## Guest

I don't like waking up early either Willow :nonod:

I fink your mum wrote somefing on my mum's video :w00t:


----------



## Carla-Jade

:w00t: yes she did!!! she said she used my name cos her name on that is silly so people have no idea who she is :blush: she showed me the video & i loved it too  your very pretty i see why bumble luffss you!

yeha i was all warm & comfy in bed under the duvet but ive had to move :nonod:


----------



## Guest

Awww thanks Willow  I fink you're very pretty too and I can see why Jet luffs you :yesnod:

Mum's can be so inconsiderit sometimes, making you move from the warm and soft bed :glare:


----------



## Carla-Jade

yeah i have to cover my face with my paws cos im on the sofa now- which i have to say just aint as warm or have mum beside me :blink: i like to be beside her & bite her hair as she tries to sleep!

whats it like where you live? my mum says she would like to know cos her family were moving there a few years ago but decided not to. would have been good id say  is the weather & time zone like it is here with me?


----------



## Guest

At the moment I still life in England :yesnod: But mum says in Noo Zeelind it's sunnier and a little bit otter but not tooo ot. And we'll be able to go to the beach lots because there's lots of beaches all around :w00t: And mum says when it's morning for Bumble it will be night time for me :blink: But there are no skwirrils for me to chase :nonod:


----------



## Carla-Jade

awwww noooa morning & night  hope i still get to talk to you cos i would miss you. oooh you still live here? where abouts are you? it rains all the time where i live but my mum likes it :nonod:

why are there no skwirrils there?  they should be everywhere! i like it otter but but mum hates it if its ot here. which is hardly ever :yesnod: id like to see noo zeeland but why do you have to move?


----------



## Guest

Hi buddies.


----------



## Nicky10

Anywoof around? I've just finished dinner I had turkey it was yummy now lying on the sofa beside mum watching her study so I'm bored. What's everyone else up to?


----------



## Guest

Hi buddies 

I got salmon mouses for dinner :yesnod: and now I'm chewing on a big plastik bottil


----------



## Nicky10

Are the salmon mouses nice? Mum was finking of getting me some to try. I like playing with plastic bottles too but I prefer throwing them around


----------



## Guest

Yup I like the mouses Buster :yesnod: speshully when it's in my kong :drool:

I was throwing the bottil around but now I'm chewing it. I fink mum might take it off me soon though :glare:


----------



## Nicky10

I'll have to persuade her it's a good idea to get me some then. Easy enough to do of course


----------



## Guest

Evening everywoof, evening Kenzie :001_wub: 

dog I've been buzzy xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Nicky10

What have you been up to Bumby?


----------



## vicki.burns

I am here but not here, cos Mum is doing loads of house worky stuffs and I like to follow her around when she does all that! How was everyones day?


----------



## Sandysmum

Hi Guys, hi Willow. Boy oh boy have I had a good time. Mums friend Kay came to see us and she stayed overnite. She was so much fun, we went out on the fields to play frizbee twice in one day, and we stayed out for ages and ages both times. Mum and her were laffing all the time when she was here,and I laffed too. They had chinese and I had some rice, yummy.
I hope she comes back soon, coz she's real nice. And I was on my very best behaveyour, mum was really pleased with me and gave me a pigs ear.


----------



## Guest

I went for a free mile walk, THEN I went to the beach, and I've changed beds, played with my toyses and everyfing. I've nefur stopped.

*JET!!!!!!! :w00t:*​ Dog we missed you xxxxxxx

Ooo! We wented to the post noffice too and the presunts are apparuntly on their way :skep: xxxxxxx


----------



## katie200

hellooooooooooo jet, bumble and eveyone how ya doin


----------



## Sandysmum

I missed you guys too. Mum put the pooter away so she wouldn't be temted to come on pf, coz that wood have been real rude when there was compny. I really missed you Willow:001_wub:


----------



## vicki.burns

I fink my mum is addicted to PF too Jet.

Hi Jessie, my mummy told me that your mummy went nuts on her profile but it was nice that she said nice things about me, can you tell her thank you for me?


----------



## Guest

Hi Lincoln, speedy buddy. How's your dad? xxxxxxxx


----------



## Nicky10

Buddies mum said she might do some videos later :w00t:


----------



## Guest

:w00t: I'd love to see a bideo of you Buster :w00t::w00t::w00t:


----------



## Guest

Really, Buster?! :w00t: Ooooo that's so eggciting :w00t: xxxxxx


----------



## Nicky10

She says she's not actually sure if auntie Maggie has her camera cause loads of her stuff is coming tomorrow but if it is she'll get some


----------



## Nicky10

Buddies do you know what she just found? A camera that works and has been here the whole time :frown2:. But she's busy putting treats and food and stuff for me and Leo in a bag  but I don't fink we're going anywhere so she can't do any pictures.


----------



## Guest

Buddies me and Diesel have something to tell you. Wags tail jumping up and down with Diesel woof woof woof.


----------



## Nicky10

What is it Diesel?


----------



## vicki.burns

He is fine now I finks Bumble, no more green men have come round and they didn't take him away either so I think he is ok now, he just needs to be careful, I tell him all the time... these hoomans, they never never listen


----------



## Guest

Hoomans are such ard work :nonod:

What is it Diesel??? :w00t::w00t::w00t:


----------



## Nicky10

I know Lincoln having hoomans pets is such hard work but they make yummy food :yesnod:.


----------



## Guest

Nicky10 said:


> What is it Diesel?


I'm Angel Buster. It is mums burfday tomorrow.:w00t:


----------



## Nicky10

Sorry I got confused you even said me and Diesel too. I fink I've been spending too much time with hoomans . Yay burfdays are such good fun I hope your mum has fun


----------



## Guest

Nicky10 said:


> Sorry I got confused you even said me and Diesel too. I fink I've been spending too much time with hoomans . Yay burfdays are such good fun I hope your mum has fun


Easy done Buster.


----------



## Nicky10

I know but I don't get confused. 

Buddies I'm getting worried now she has Leo's carrier, food, a lead, a harness fing for Leo and everyfing. I fink we might be going somewhere


----------



## vicki.burns

Was there any mention of any visits or anywhere that you guys need to go or anyfinks like that?


----------



## Nicky10

Oh oops we're not going anywhere. She says a hooman on here says it's important to have all this stuff ready in case we have to leave quickly for a while.


----------



## Sandysmum

I'm going to get an early one tonight guys, I'm sooooo tired. You know, that nice happy tired feeling you get when you've had a real good time.
Talk to you tomorrow. Night, and have nice doggy dreams.


----------



## Guest

Hi everywoof, anyone around to play??? :w00t:


----------



## Guest

I'm going to bed now night night everywoof from me nd Diesel.


----------



## Carla-Jade

night Jet :001_wub:


----------



## Guest

I'm here :w00t: I just gots booted off the pooter 

xxxxxxx


----------



## Nicky10

I'm here just off to bed soon so sleepy :Yawn:


----------



## pika

Nicky10 said:


> I fink so :blush:


Hi Buster :w00t:

Sorry I hasn't been on today, mum was busy with stuffs and didn't open the pooter for me 

I just came on quick to say goodnight :001_wub: and lots of licks! :blush:


----------



## Nicky10

Goodnight sweet dreams Skye :001_wub:. *gives you a shy lick*


----------



## Guest

I's still here if anyone's about to play :w00t: xxxx


----------



## Nicky10

Play no :Yawn: going to bed now have to go to work with mum tomorrow. But she says Sammy the newfie puppy will be there and I love playing with him and telling him how to train hoomans. I don't like however that he's always on mum's knee getting cuddles


----------



## Guest

I remembers Sammie :yesnod:

I'll just run round by myself :w00t:

Night Buster, sweet dreams buddy, night Kenzie :001_wub: 

Night Jet, Woody, Lincoln, Toffee xxxxxx


----------



## Nicky10

If you ever go to bed sweet dreams Bumby.


----------



## pika

Erro guys..goodmornin'

I think I gets lotsa time on the pooter today cuz mum isn't feelin well  

She is menta been in College :nono: but last night water dripped from the seeling and building manager ad to cum so I woofed at im, then upstairs people oo are buildin comed and I woofed more :w00t:. 

Mum gots no sleep..and all those peoples are cummin back tooday :nonod: so she gotsa do er work from ome  yay for me and hopefully she gots energy to take me too the park :w00t:


----------



## pika

Mums gonna do her istory now..it looks long an borin so I'ma nap on er feetses whilst she finishes :001_tongue:


----------



## Guest

Angel is awake finally. Hope your all in good barking voice for mums burfday.


----------



## katie200

morning *waggle tail* hows everyone i fink i gonna get a bone tonday it in the cupboard :w00t:


----------



## katie200

danielled said:


> Angel is awake finally. Hope your all in good barking voice for mums burfday.


tell your mum happy birthday :w00t: and to bring me cake ill sing to her happy birthday tooo youuuuuuuu Singing:Singing:


----------



## [email protected]

Our mum sitting on computer again while she waits for builders to turn up!!!! Apparently she should be doing online tesco shop but keeps getting sidetracked!! As soon as the builders turn up, we're off for a walk around the lakes. Mum got a new bright orange ball yesterday and I know where she has hidden it cos its not in my toy box which I just emptied out in the hallway!!:001_tongue:


----------



## pika

Appy Burfdayyyyy :w00t: *woof*


----------



## Guest

Morning everywoof, morning Kenzie :001_wub:

Hi Skye, buddy, :yesnod: that's the way to go with the barking, woof woof woof woof woof woof woof woof woof :yesnod:

Mum says my bark could break glass :glare: I must admit, it IS pretty high pitched :glare:

xxxxxx


----------



## pika

Heh mum as been usin me as a pillo :blink: 

We ad a nice nap togetha now she gottsa do more work  I wan er to finish n play wif me!!

N silly builder mens still avent come back


----------



## Guest

I get used as a pillo when I sit on mums shoulder :glare: I fink it's cause we're warm and squishy :lol:

Builderers take for NEVER, you make sure you tell them woof when they come :yesnod: 

xxxxxx


----------



## pika

Heh I guez so :blink: 

I will, you can count on me woofing at the builders!! 

What are you doin today Bumble??


----------



## Sandysmum

Hi guys. Guess what, my prezzie from Bumbys mum came today. I etid the bicky strait away, it was so yummy,and a new tug toy aswell. Your mum is such a nice lady to send me a prezant, Bumby. Will you give her super spechul licks from me to say fanks.


----------



## Guest

Today we's cat sitting for granddad cause he's in the hosbittle :blink: 

I'm a bit worried, wont we squish her? :001_huh: 

xxxxx


----------



## pika

Eroswoof said:


> Today we's cat sitting for granddad cause he's in the hosbittle :blink:
> 
> I'm a bit worried, wont we squish her? :001_huh:
> 
> xxxxx


Awr tell granddad to get bedder soon! Gives im lotsa licks wen e gets out!

:lol: Silly Bumby, the cat sits on you obviouzlee :w00t: then you can nibbles the cat wilst it squeeshes you!


----------



## Guest

FINULLY!!!!

I'm glads you liked it Jet, I've still got mine, I dont's like it :glare: But I throw it about :yesnod:

Ohh I see, :yesnod: that makes much more sense, Skye :yesnod: They ide stuff in my tail :glare: xxxxxxx


----------



## pika

Heh I as never meeted a cat before..well on the street buh never been up close to one..waddar they like?


----------



## Guest

They's reallll warm and fun to play with :yesnod: but they don't bark  and when they're appy they rumble and vibrate :001_unsure: 

And they chase fings, espeshully the little lazor. I dont gets the big deal about it. It's just mum, moving a light - get over it :frown2: xxxxx


----------



## Sandysmum

You didn't like that yummy bizkit!!!!! flippin heck Bumby, you are picky aren't you.
I hope your grandad comes back from the osbidal soon and he's feeling much better. It's not nice when the hoomans we luv get poorly, I wish we could make them all better.


----------



## pika

Eroswoof said:


> They's reallll warm and fun to play with :yesnod: but they don't bark  and when they're appy they rumble and vibrate :001_unsure:
> 
> And they chase fings, espeshully the little lazor. I dont gets the big deal about it. It's just mum, moving a light - get over it :frown2: xxxxx


Bumby does you live with cats? 

Heh..they doesn't bark...then ow does you talk to em??

A light... wierd!!!!


----------



## Sandysmum

Right, I'm off for a bit. Sees you all later.


----------



## pika

Cya Jet!

I gotsa let mum on the pooter now to finish er work...gosh she is sooooo slo!


----------



## Guest

I've gots 2 and a new friend on the way :w00t: buts my granddad has one too :yesnod:

They make this real funny noise  like meowwwwwww but they make loads of noises, they iss too, and if they iss you better move cause them claws is SHARP xxxxxx


----------



## Guest

Hi Buddies! Hi Bumby :001_wub:

I wonder where Woody is, I havn't seen him in nages.

Mum's gotsa cat in Noo Zeelind called Tala and she tells me all about her but I haven't meated her yet :nonod: I hope she likes me when I do get to meet her :w00t:

Is your grandaddy ok Bumble??? 

Ooo I fink my box from petplanit is here, mum just hasta walk down to pick it up :w00t:


----------



## Guest

Will it have a narness in? I get all panicky when you mention narnesses now :lol:

Course she'll love you :yesnod: There's not a critter alive that wouldn't love you :blush:

I don'ts know where Woody is eiver  we needs to leave nardines out and he'll find them 

Did you like your biskit :001_wub: xxxxxxx


----------



## Guest

Eroswoof said:


> Will it have a narness in? I get all panicky when you mention narnesses now :lol:
> 
> Course she'll love you :yesnod: There's not a critter alive that wouldn't love you :blush:
> 
> I don'ts know where Woody is eiver  we needs to leave nardines out and he'll find them
> 
> Did you like your biskit :001_wub: xxxxxxx


Yes mum says there's a new narness in the box :w00t::w00t::w00t: I hope this one fits :sosp: She posted the nother one back today :yesnod:

Aww fanks Bumble :blush:

I LOVED my biskit! Mum only gave me a tiny bit of it so far and I did tricks to get it :w00t: And it was so pritty with the ribbin and the spinkles :yesnod:


----------



## Guest

It better do :skep:

I made mum search frew all the biskits to find a girly one for you  xxxxx


----------



## pika

Eroswoof said:


> I've gots 2 and a new friend on the way :w00t: buts my granddad has one too :yesnod:
> 
> They make this real funny noise  like meowwwwwww but they make loads of noises, they iss too, and if they iss you better move cause them claws is SHARP xxxxxx


:O Awww you is so lucky Bumby!

I wants friend in my ouse!!

 they doesn't woof..thats crazyyyyy ut:

Eep scary claws!!


----------



## pika

Kenzie wen you gets on the big metal bird, does you getsa go straigh ome wen you gets over there.

Or does you gotta go in the metal place  

Mum might move in the footure


----------



## Guest

I havta stay in kworinteen for 10 days :sosp: Just in case I'm sick :sosp: But mum gets to visit me every day and then I get to go home to the house with Tala and all sorts of amily peeple I've never meated :w00t:


----------



## Guest

I don'ts want you go :crying: xxxxxx


----------



## Guest

But I'll still talk to you on here Bumble :yesnod:

I hope them Noo Zeelind dogs don't laff at my accent :glare:


----------



## pika

Owww no, but I bets your gonna get lots AHMAZING treats whilst your there cuz you gots remember little pitiful woofs and puppy eyes  

I betchuu carn't wait!! 

Mums friend has too uskees thats in the metal place but they is cummin out in 2 monfs and I getsa meet em cuz they is real friendly wif lil dogs :w00t:


----------



## pika

I gotsa go to the vets tomorro :cryin:


----------



## Guest

You're not allowed to go too Skye. Stop leaving me everyone :crying:

No one will laff at you Kenzie or I'll run over there real quick and growl at them :glare: xxxxxxxx


ps - :crying: Are you okay Skye? :scared: xxxx


----------



## Guest

Oh no Skye, what's wrong??? You don't have a youarehairy track inspectshun like me do you??? :crying:


----------



## pika

Eroswoof said:


> You're not allowed to go too Skye. Stop leaving me everyone :crying:
> 
> No one will laff at you Kenzie or I'll run over there real quick and growl at them :glare: xxxxxxxx
> 
> ps - :crying: Are you okay Skye? :scared: xxxx


:nonod: Don't worry Bumby! That wont be for a few years time :smile: mum gotsa go uni first..(well..then agen er results speak otherwise :lol: )

Yez I as a weird coughy furrball thing in my froat! :blink: iz normal for AKK's...buh I makes the ducky sound too much and mum gotsa a big worried


----------



## Guest

Kenzie :lol: My mum says you've GOT to try the sprinkle bits, she just did and she looked all :drool: :frown2:

A furball in you froat? Do you think you've swallowed a pom?  xxxx


----------



## Guest

Oh Nos!!!!!!!!! Guess what?????????

Mum opened my box from petlanit and there was food and chews and treats and even a nother kong but NO NEW NARNESS!!!! :nonod: :nonod: :nonod: 

I'm beginning to fink I'm NEVER going to get a new narness :crying::crying::crying:


----------



## Guest

Oh Kenzie  Why wont the world let you have a narness?  xxxxxxx


----------



## Guest

I don't know Bumble :nonod: But I ope it comes soon because I'm getting ot in my feece one


----------



## Guest

You need to get your mum to shout at them

She needs to say 'GIVE MY KENZIE A NARNESS NOW' xxxxxxxx


----------



## Guest

That's a good i dea Bumble :yesnod:

 Maybe the world has run out of narnesses


----------



## Guest

I aven't ad them Kenzie :nonod: 

I fink mum's getting more bumble pictures :blink: xxxxxx


----------



## Carla-Jade

somebody said i look beautiful today


----------



## Guest

You ARE bootiful Willow :yesnod:

AND mum ordered some kibbil for treats for me and they sent large breed kibbil :glare: Do I LOOK like a big dog??? :glare:


----------



## Carla-Jade

fank oo kenzie! you are too 

i prefer smaller kibbil why do they do big stuff? silly hoomans!


----------



## Nicky10

Bumby do you know what came today? My presunt fank you I love it :w00t:. Specially the peanut butter treats.

I hope you're ok Skye?


----------



## Guest

Mum hasn't opened burfday cards and presents yet.


----------



## Guest

Oooo I forgot to say APPY BIRFDAY DIESEL AND ANGEL'S MUMMY! :w00t::w00t::w00t:


----------



## Nicky10

Oh yes happy burfday Diesel and Angel's mummy cause mum says she's awesome *sends cyber kisses*

Kenzie how can you not get a narness? Mum got one for Leo yesterday


----------



## Guest

McKenzie said:


> Oooo I forgot to say APPY BIRFDAY DIESEL AND ANGEL'S MUMMY! :w00t::w00t::w00t:


Mum said thank you. Angel has lived up to her name today.


----------



## Guest

Nicky10 said:


> Oh yes happy burfday Diesel and Angel's mummy cause mums says she's awesome *sends cyber kisses*
> 
> Kenzie how can you not get a narness? Mum got one for Leo yesterday


Mum says thank you.


----------



## Guest

:w00t: Everywoofs came today then :w00t: Thank dog for that :lol:

I fort you'd like them peenut fings :yesnod: xxxxxxx


----------



## Nicky10

The peenut fings are yummy :drool: and the bone is fun to throw around and bark at :yesnod:


----------



## Guest

That's what I've been doing with mine :yesnod:

Has your mum tried to get the choklit end :blink: My mum keeps eating it :lol: xxxxxx


----------



## Nicky10

No I hope she doesn't it's my bone.


----------



## Guest

She's so stoopid, she never eats anyfing and then she eats my stuff :blink: xxxxxxx


----------



## pinkrhino

yo everywoof!!! I'm here now!


----------



## Nicky10

Silly hooman :nonod:. Mum scared everyone at work today including me cause she was really pale and then she almost fell sleep but they thought she was going to faint or somefing.


----------



## Guest

Hi Toffee! How's you feeling?

Busttterrrr :crying: Is she okay? xxxxx


----------



## Nicky10

She's fine she was just really tired but they thought she was going to faint or somefing.


----------



## pinkrhino

I iz fine thanks, just enjoyin' some vidz on yootube


----------



## Nicky10

I love watching the doggies on yootube mum's been watching all these different breeds dog101 or something and there are some really strange looking dogs out there. Some don't have any fur


----------



## pinkrhino

I love dogz 101!!! that help'd my hoomanz choose me!!


----------



## Nicky10

Mum keeps watching it. She's watching the bloodhound one like your friend Bumby


----------



## pinkrhino

hey look guyz!!!! it's the fail fish!!


&#9604;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9604;&#9616;&#9608;&#9604;&#9604;&#9604;&#9604;&#9608;&#9612;
&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9612;&#9604;&#9612;&#9604;&#9616;&#9616;&#9612;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9612;&#9600;&#9600;&#9608;&#9608;&#9600;&#9600;
&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9604;&#9608;&#9612;&#9604;&#9612;&#9604;&#9616;&#9616;&#9612;&#9600;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9604;&#9604;&#9608;&#9612;
&#9604;&#9604;&#9604;&#9604;&#9604;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;&#9608;


----------



## vicki.burns

What's a fail fish?

Happy Birthday Angel & Diesels Mummy.

Hope your Grandaddy is ok Bumble.

And hello to everyone else...

Fink that's everything covered that I missed while Mummy was at work and didn't leave the computer for me! xxx


----------



## pinkrhino

I haz gotta go, walkies!!!


----------



## Jonesey

Hi Frenz! How are yous today? Mummy is in the baffroom right now. She's in there a long time sometimes and never goes wee on walks (Daddy does sometimes on a tree in secret - shhhh, don't tell her).

I heard them talking that I'm getting a new brush, I am suspicious already. I like to chew brushes, not get brushed with them so much unless they are soft. I has no furs anyways now, why do I need a new brush? Mummy should get a new brush, she been scratching her head today. I think she has fleas.


----------



## pika

Erro guys I'm back, I went for a walk and woofed cuz mum wouldn't lemmi go play with a puppy :nonod: 

I think I made mum sad..maybe I gotsa stop woofing on walks!!


----------



## vicki.burns

But you're going to woof Skye cos you are still sort of a puppy too, are you like me and just wants to play and jump with everyfinks?


----------



## pika

Heh its coz I been doin so good but I ad a lil set back today cuz there was lotsa lotsa dogs everywhere an I panicked cuz I wanted ta play and normally mum lets me offlead but there was too many kids around!


Hehe mum is appy that I stopped wen she got my attention back tho!!

An she gaves me a cookie cuz I'm still gettin better than befoor! :w00t:


----------



## vicki.burns

Cookies :w00t:

Everyone was talking bout peanut butter earlier, I love peanut butter, it's the bestest!


----------



## woody10

Hi there Buddies.... I'm back after a long disappearance, I've bin away for sooooooooo long some of you don't knows me. 

I hope all of you and your hoomans buddies are well and nappy... 

My Mum is mean sometimes, she doesn't let me on the pooter much, she's always using it. I smelled the nardines trail, then I heard somewoofy speak of peanut butter :001_tt2: so I begged her with my big brown eyes and waggy tail to give me a go... it worked.

Done gility today, had really gud fun but I need to slow down and listen to my Mum, it's just so much fun, I just wanna go, go, go.


----------



## Guest

Woodyyyyyyyyyyyyy :w00t: We wondered where you'd gone *lick*

How've you been buddy? How's your paw?

Guess what :w00t: I just went to a try out for a big gility team - and I gots in :w00t:

The hoomans have matching cloves and all sorts, they look so stoopid :frown2:

My nother team competes but not in the same way this one does - this ones big  Mum had to sign a contract and all sorts and then she cried :blink: I don't understand happy leaky eyes :blink: xxxxx

Edit - Lincoln :w00t: Where've you beened too? :glare:


----------



## vicki.burns

I hope I can try gility, mummy and daddy need all their cash dollar at the moment though need to buy lots of fings, new car (cos they gots me so need a bigger one) and kitchen, and baffroom. They are getting the garden done already and that means that when they done that I can go toilets in the back garden not the front garden  WOOO!

And peanuts butter really is the bestest, daddy always gives me the corner of his peanut butter on toast and I sit there for ages trying to lick it off the top of my mouth cos it's all stickies


----------



## woody10

Bumble my paw is 100% better now, fanks for asking. Well done for getting into big gility - you're really gud at gility, no wonder your mum is proud. I will make my mum proud once I get the nack of calming down a ickle bit, but as you know, it's sooooooo eggciting.

Lincoln you wuld love gility, all the woofers I meet that do it, love it. 
My fav is peanut butter also, I have it in my Kong every night and my mum makes peanut butter & yoghart eyscreem in my kong as well. it's yummy.


----------



## Guest

That'll be lots better :yesnod: privacy is good :yesnod:

I don't gets the big deal about peanut butter :frown2: But then I don't understand most foods :frown2:

You'll be a MAZING at gility, Lincoln, cause you's sooooo quick :w00t: xxxxxxxx

I'm glad your paw's better, Woody, that wasn't no fun at all  Fanks buddy  xxxxx


----------



## pika

Erro guys!!

Mum is tryna get me into a place so I can give Lure Coursing a go :w00t: I ope they let me try, juss once!!


----------



## Guest

I fink Kenzie went there the nother day, Skye, or somefing like that 

Dog, you'll have fun xxxxxxx


----------



## Sandysmum

Hee hee, my mum fort today was Fryday, she's been going on about meeting some of the hoomans from here tomorrow. She shouted for the golf snakes when she realised she got the day wrong.( I fink there might have been some fudge snakes as well!!)
Your spechul gility team sounds fun Bumby! Does your mum have to dress the same as everyone else? do you have to wear cloves too, I'd give a pork skratchin to see you all dressed up
Glad your paw's all better Woody.


----------



## pika

Hehe ooo I'll av to ask Kenzie bout it!!


----------



## Carla-Jade

:w00t: i got some sweeties


----------



## pika

Mums gonna close the pooter now!!

Nuhnight woofs!! 



Hmm where'd Buster get to tonight..nuhnight Buster :001_wub: *licks*


----------



## Nicky10

Anywoof around? Mum was in the baff silly hooman 

Goodnight Skye :001_wub:


----------



## Guest

I don't haff to, but she does :lol: I'll dress up for a pork scratchin though :drool:

I'm here Buster :w00t: xxxxxxx


----------



## Sandysmum

What would you dress up as, Bumby? I think I'd like to get dressed up as a pirate, that would look so, or maybe a firedog.


----------



## Nicky10

I'm glad you don't have to dress up Bumby dogs look so silly dressed up. I do like porK scratching Bumby but erm what's a porN scratching?


----------



## Guest

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

You don't want to know Buster :001_unsure:

I finks I'd best hedit that :lol:

xxxxxx


----------



## Guest

:glare: All better 

I finks I'd like to be a fyredog :w00t: I'd get to wear a little 'at xxxxx


----------



## Nicky10

I don't fink I want to know then :lol:.

You wouldn't be a good firedog Bumby they're all spotty dogs :yesnod:


----------



## Sandysmum

What would you dress up as Buster?


----------



## Nicky10

I don't know I don't really like dressing up but maybe as a cowboy I like norses


----------



## Sandysmum

It's only pretend Buster, you don't realy have to do it.
Do you think Bumby would look good in one of them tututututu fings like bally dancers wear


----------



## Nicky10

I know. Bumby would look so good in a tutu :lol:


----------



## Guest

Like this :w00t: xxxxxx


----------



## Nicky10

I could do this costume


----------



## Guest

You'd look real good like that, Buster :yesnod: You've got a bit of a cowboy look about you anyway :yesnod: xxxxx


----------



## Nicky10

I do? :001_unsure: I wear bandanas or scarfs sometimes but that's about it


----------



## Sandysmum

I was finking more about a pink frilly tututututu wiv a little crown and maybe a fairy wand. * laughs so much,Jet falls off settee* Ouch!


----------



## Nicky10

Like this Jet? :lol:


----------



## Guest

I'm not sure about that one Buster, somefing doesn't feel quite right with it :skep: xxxxxxx


----------



## Nicky10

The fact it's pink and frilly and you're a boy dog maybe? :lol:


----------



## Sandysmum

That's it Buster, don't you fink he's look sooooo cute in that???


----------



## Nicky10

He would look very cute like that :yesnod:


----------



## Guest

Buddies....I'm REALLY not sure :frown2: ( :lol: ) xxxxxxx


----------



## Nicky10

You would look very cute like that. Mum says girls like men that show their girly side so maybe Kenzie would like you more in it :yesnod: :lol:


----------



## Sandysmum

But it needs sumfink else Buster, just to make it look extra speshul, a gold crown and a fairy wand, oh oh and a handbag too


----------



## Nicky10

A tiara would be perfect :yesnod:


----------



## Guest

Could it at least be blue :frown2: xxxxxx


----------



## Nicky10

No pink goes much better with your fur I think


----------



## Sandysmum

I think a pretty pink tiarara, what do you think Buster?


----------



## Nicky10

No diamond and sparkly :yesnod:


----------



## Sandysmum

Now that i'd give a paket of pork scratchings to see.


----------



## Nicky10

Me too maybe we should get Kenzie to kiss him into submission so he will wear it. What do you think?


----------



## Sandysmum

Oh yeah, definately!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Nicky10

Now we just need to persuade Kenzie. Too bad she's not online


----------



## hope

evening all i was board so i put some pics up of welshcrazy on pure animals thread go have a look she looks so hot


----------



## Guest

:glare: FINE but I aints doing gility in it. I might break my wand :crying: xxxxxxx


----------



## Nicky10

No I don't fink you could do gility in it :lol:. Wouldn't want you to break your wand


----------



## Sandysmum

You could wear it when your doing heel work to music, all the other dogs'll be dead jelus!


----------



## Guest

I fink my mums trying to look online for them in case there's ever fancy dress anywhere.

Thanks, 'buddies' fanks a lot :glare: :glare: :lol: xxxxxx


----------



## Carla-Jade

im lost


----------



## Sandysmum

Any time Bumby, anytime 
*just manages to stop himself from falling off the couch laughing*


----------



## Guest

Your boywoof and Buster are making me dress up :glare: xxxxxx


----------



## Nicky10

I would pay to say you doing heelwork to music in that tutu Bumby. If you er accept payments in kisses or treats. :lol:


----------



## Nicky10

Carla-Jade said:


> im lost


We were talking bout dressing up and we decided Bumby would look good in a tutu :yesnod:


----------



## Carla-Jade

humphhhhhhh my boywoof aint aksed me to dress up!


----------



## Sandysmum

Hi Willow, you're looking real pretty tonite. Come here for a sec. * whispers in Willows ear* It's just a bit of fun,are you going to join in?


----------



## hope

nobody interested in our album on pure breed lol


----------



## Nicky10

It's really funny.


----------



## Carla-Jade

jetsmum said:


> Hi Willow, you're looking real pretty tonite. Come here for a sec. * whispers in Willows ear* It's just a bit of fun,are you going to join in?


fankoo jet :blush: id wear a tutu for you


----------



## Sandysmum

Willow, if we get weeded someday, will you wear a pretty weeding dress and a tirarara. You'd look like a princessess.


----------



## Guest

jetsmum said:


> You'd look like a princessess.


My point is, so would I :blink: xxxxx


----------



## Nicky10

But you're already so pretty and fluffy Bumby it wouldn't matter


----------



## Sandysmum

Eroswoof said:


> My point is, so would I :blink: xxxxx


Yes we know, that's why we're laffing.


----------



## Carla-Jade

jetsmum said:


> Willow, if we get weeded someday, will you wear a pretty weeding dress and a tirarara. You'd look like a princessess.


my mum bought some tiataaaas today  is it for us?! she got angel wings & halo..... is it ours:w00t:


----------



## Sandysmum

I don't know if it's ours, but I bet you'd look soooo cute with angle wings.


----------



## Guest

The idea is gro-wing on me actually.


Gro WING .....wings....angel wings :w00t: See what I did :w00t: xxxxxx


----------



## Sandysmum

Hey Bumby made a punny!!


----------



## Carla-Jade

i might try them for you  im off to bed now, i is tired!


----------



## Guest

Night Willow, buddy xxxxxxxx


----------



## Sandysmum

Aww, ok then. Night, have nice doggy dreams.:001_wub::001_wub:


----------



## Guest

Just you and me again buddy *lick* xxxxxxxx


----------



## Sandysmum

So whatcha want to do then fluffy?


----------



## Guest

Hm, I don'ts know. BUT! If you could be any other critter for a day, what would you be and why :w00t: xxxxxxx


----------



## Sandysmum

Err, that's a hard one. I fink a tiger, cos they are so bootiful and brave. they have such big teef and roar much louder than I can bark.
What 'bout you then?


----------



## Guest

I finkkkk I'd be an umming burd cause they're always busy but they can see high up too, and I could get even higher than the cats when we're playing :glare:

xxxxxxx


----------



## Sandysmum

What about a mitholodgeical creshure? I'd be a dragon, coz they're so big and strong and they can fly and breeve fire too. What one of them would you be?


----------



## Guest

Defunutley a youneedcorn :yesnod: There my mums favrit but she says they're real and live somewhere called epping forest :001_huh: xxxxxxx


----------



## Sandysmum

there like horny norses aren't they? I fink it would be nice to find youkneecorns and dragons. 
If you could only have one thing to eat for a hole week, what would it be?


----------



## Guest

That's them, buddy. The dragins might be in the forest with the youneedcorns :yesnod:

I finkkkk it'd haff to be cheese :drool:

Would yours be the nardines? xxxxxxx


----------



## Sandysmum

Dead right Bumby. Nardines are the bestest food eva.
have you read that pome on general chat about a poor doggie?


----------



## Guest

I aven't buddy, I'll go looks now :yesnod: :yesnod: 

If you could only play with one toy for never, what toy would it be?



I don't get it Jet?  hoomans don't do that do they? Do they? :crying: xxxxxx


----------



## Sandysmum

Up till a few days ago, I would have said balls. But I'm liking my frizbee more and more!!


----------



## Sandysmum

Eroswoof said:


> I aven't buddy, I'll go looks now :yesnod: :yesnod:
> 
> If you could only play with one toy for never, what toy would it be?
> Lets see at the moment it would be onky fesant
> 
> I don't get it Jet?  hoomans don't do that do they? Do they? :crying: xxxxxx


mum wrote that poem, to bring to attenshun that things like really do nappen. I fink we must be some of the luckiest dogs alive to have mums who love us so much.


----------



## Guest

If she luffs me so much then why did the pome make her stop me playing and pick me up and squeeze me :glare: xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Sandysmum

she gave you a nextra speshul cuddle to show that she loves you and the things that happened to the dog in the peom will never ever happen to you.


----------



## Guest

I'm shure it could have waited till I'd stopped doing what I was doing though :glare:

It made her go leaky so I suppose I had to go and look after her anyway. I had a little taste of that biskit but I'm still not sure you know :frown2: xxxxxx


----------



## Sandysmum

Sorry it made your mums eyes leak, my mum had leaky eyes when she was writting it.

Are the bizkits you're not shure about, the same as the one your mum sent me. It was soooooo yummy, I etided straight away. Ummm,umm you don't know what you're missing.


----------



## Guest

Those exact same ones :yesnod: 

I'd try to get it in the pooter but she wouldn't like the crumbs 

Who's John Lennin? He's on the telly box and mums eyes are all leaky but I've never met him so he can't be that speshul :001_huh: xxxxxxx


----------



## Sandysmum

My mum likes john lennin too. He was a beetle and rote some good songs. He got killded, lots of years ago, probly before you were born. He tried to make people think about peace and nice fings.


----------



## Guest

I fink that must be it then 

He's a cleva man, I LOVE peese :yesnod: xxxx


----------



## vicki.burns

John Lennin was a very important man, my mummy wasn't even born for all the stuff with the Beetles but she knows all about it and she likes John Lennin too. Jet's right, he did get killeded by a man who liked Mr Lennin so much. I found that weird when mummy told me. How can you like someone so much that you have to kill them?

I hope mummy doesn't like me that much that she had to killeded me?


----------



## Carla-Jade

mum tells me every day she loves me.hope thats not a bad sign


----------



## Sandysmum

Hi Guys, hi Willow:001_wub::001_wub:
I wouldn't worry, the man who killed John Lenin had a nillness that made him do bad fings. Our mums and dads are all lovely people, they don't have that nillness. they would never, ever hurt us.


----------



## Carla-Jade

hi jet :001_wub: im off to see my dadddy & sister for the aftermoom


----------



## Sandysmum

I hope you have a nice time Willow. I didn't know you had a sista, bet she's not as tretty as you :blush:


----------



## Nicky10

Buddies I got soaked :nonod:. We were just leaving work and it started really really raining so I refused to walk out from under the shelter. Pretty smart I thought I didn't want to get wet I thought mum wouldn't either. She carried me to the car :glare: and I still get wet then she complained I was too heavy. I didn't ask her to carry me I was happy to stay where I was


----------



## Carla-Jade

yeah bramble is my sista, my mums dad (i still call him daddy though!) has bramble living with them :w00t: i love to torment her!


----------



## Guest

Morning everywoof, morning Kenzie :001_wub:

That's the way, Buster :yesnod: :lol:

Don't worry, Lincoln, your mummy wouldn't eats you - she'd haff to catch you first  xxxxxx


----------



## Nicky10

I don't like being carried much anyway and when I'm getting wet at the same time .

Mum doesn't like the Beetles


----------



## katie200

guesss what ............................





THE postman





brought me 





a bubble ballll :w00t::w00t::w00t:




me scared it makes a noise how that happen


----------



## Nicky10

Babble balls are awesome :w00t:. I don't know how they got those animals in there to make all that noise either


----------



## Guest

I sneaked on here Diesel is in the hotel while mum trains me a bit more and mum is having her tea.


----------



## katie200

Nicky10 said:


> Babble balls are awesome :w00t:. I don't know how they got those animals in there to make all that noise either


i know i try to make noise too then katie said ssssss i looove it hahaha*waggle tail*



danielled said:


> I sneaked on here Diesel is in the hotel while mum trains me a bit more and mum is having her tea.


hellooooo how you*waggle tail*


----------



## Nicky10

I loove mine too but the battrees have run out


----------



## pika

Erro guys I just got back from the vets!!


----------



## Nicky10

Are you ok Skye? :001_unsure:


----------



## Guest

Hi Buddies!

Are you ok Skye?


----------



## pika

The vet was super vague :blink: 

He gave me an anti lung worm thing - just incase , he also said I mite av ayfeber..whatever that is and I can av alf a peereeton..whatever that is! Or e said..I just gotsa GIANT furball :lol: 

There woz a orrible dog in the vets that woofed at me and tried to snap at me  so I snapped back and made all sortsa sounds :nono:


----------



## Guest

I was wondering how you was, Skye :001_unsure: xxxxxx

I hope it's not the flung squirm one :crying: I still finks you've swallowed a pom by haccident xxxx


----------



## pika

Ohhh and I gotsa too jections for aflarmitory...and for affection..I don't understand cuz I like showing affection for people :blink: 

an e sticked a cold stick in me  grrrr!

I gotsa take some tablets for a few days buh thats alright, mum gives me em with peenut budder!


----------



## pika

Buster :w00t: :001_wub:

Kenzie :w00t:

Bumby!!! :w00t: Heh I thinks I swallowed a pom too  waddu I do waddu I do??


----------



## Nicky10

I hope you're better soon :001_unsure:


----------



## pika

Thank you Buster  I'm sure I'll be fine soon..I is still super energetic and runnin all round the ouse!


----------



## Guest

I finks it'll be okay, Skye :yesnod: We don'ts stay in one place too long, so he'll come out soon :lol: xxxxx


----------



## Nicky10

That's good I wouldn't want you to be sick for too long


----------



## Carla-Jade

you ok skye? ive not talked to you mcuh but i dont wants you to be poorly


----------



## pika

:lol: I ope so Bumby, you gotsa speak Pom to the Pom in my throat and tell it to get out!!


Aww don't worry Buster  


*woof* *waggy tail* Erro Willow  Yes I feel ok, my Mum is just a worry wart, I is still feeling all okidoki though! :w00t:


----------



## Guest

I'm glad you feel ok Skye :yesnod:

Hi Bumble, I missed you today, mum was in Londin all day and I couldn't open the laptoplid :glare:

Mum got a memail back from the petlanit peeple and they're going to send me some Kenzie-sized kibbil this time and said my narness will be here in one or to weegs


----------



## Carla-Jade

wooooofy!! glad your feelig ok :w00t: i feel all full cos i had some pizza & chips :blink:


----------



## Guest

Where is everyone tonight? :blink:


----------



## Sandysmum

I'm here, for a bit anyway. Mum wants to get an early night, and I fink she's going to bed soon:w00t: I hope she forgets to turn the pooter off so I can still talk with you guys!


----------



## Carla-Jade

yeha i hope she leaves it for you! :w00t: i got space beside me on sofa fro you


----------



## Sandysmum

Oooo fank oo Willow:blush:


----------



## Carla-Jade

its cosy here  cosier with you though


----------



## Guest

Hi guys :w00t: I'm playing with my squeaky heg :w00t:

Have you seen how many fings we've said on this fred :w00t::w00t::w00t:


----------



## Carla-Jade

wowwwww we talk lots! yay!

id love a neg!


----------



## Guest

Hegs are the best fing to do zoomies with :yesnod:


----------



## Carla-Jade

where might i get a heg?


----------



## Guest

Here Willow!!! :w00t: I think Bumble is getting one too!!! :w00t:


----------



## Carla-Jade

im worried i is too big cos says tis for small dogs?


----------



## Guest

I'm here :w00t:

Some hoomans are coming tomorrow to see if we can have a rescoo bunny friend so I've been elping mum clean NEVERYWHERE

I'll have a word with it skye :yesnod: If there's one thing poms do well, it's talking :yesnod:

Willow, did you know that Skye is Busters girlwoof :w00t: I never fort a dog would win him over, but she has :w00t:

xxxxxx


----------



## Guest

I don't know Willow :nonod: It's the perfict size for me. How big are you?


----------



## Guest

Hi Bumble :w00t:


----------



## Carla-Jade

ummmmm im a few times bigger than you... about maybe 4 or 5 of you high


----------



## Guest

I'm fine :yesnod: I finks the hegg might be a bit small for you Willow  I bets if you asks Kenzie she'll find somefing else, she knows all the toys in the ole wide world :yesnod:

What's londin, Kenz? :001_huh:

Willow :yikes: I just realised  I dint's send you nuffing from the hooge dog walk, I'll gets my mum to get you somefing tomorrow from pets at home :yesnod: xxxxxx


----------



## Carla-Jade

you been on a hooge dog walk? wow i get a presunt?  awww wow!


----------



## Guest

Eroswoof said:


> I'm fine :yesnod: I finks the hegg might be a bit small for you Willow  I bets if you asks Kenzie she'll find somefing else, she knows all the toys in the ole wide world :yesnod:
> 
> What's londin, Kenz? :001_huh:
> 
> Willow :yikes: I just realised  I dint's send you nuffing from the hooge dog walk, I'll gets my mum to get you somefing tomorrow from pets at home :yesnod: xxxxxx


I don't know ALL the toys, just some of them 

Londin is where mum goes when she's not with me. But it's not the park or the vet or the speshul walk places, it's somewhere nelse :blink: When she goes to Londin she's away for the hole day


----------



## Nicky10

Mum went to Londin last year to see lots and lots of different doggies she had to go on one of the metal burds. I fink it's a big big city

Yes yes Bumby your matchmaking worked *sigh*. I'm not complaining though :blush:


----------



## Sandysmum

That's great Buster, now we've all got girlwoofs!!
I liked the sound of the heg, but I fink it'd be too small for me too.


----------



## Guest

We haven't, Jet, Woody and Lincoln aints gotted one, and Lincoln is nalways here.

I finks you do know the bestest toys, Kenzie :yesnod: :001_wub:

Hi every other woofer :w00t: I want's my heg now :glare: It aints come yet. Let's run around with my crismas rainhear insted :w00t: xxxxxxx


----------



## Sandysmum

You're right Bumby, sorry. I didn't mean to forget the others, I was just so xcited that Buster had got a girlwoof.
Are you going to try and get Lincoln and Woody girlwoofs too?


----------



## Nicky10

Sorry buddies mum was watching some really disgusting fing about hooman babies being born. It was horrible I had my paws over my eyes the whole time


----------



## Sandysmum

Ewwww,for real, that sounds just ewww. I fink I'd have thrown my blanky over my head!!


----------



## Nicky10

It was very very ewww :nonod:


----------



## Sandysmum

I don't know why hoomans watch these ewww things, do you know Buster?


----------



## Nicky10

I have no idea Jet I really don't :nonod: I've given up trying to understand them


----------



## Sandysmum

Me too. They're just too complicated. 
Where is everyone tonite?


----------



## Nicky10

I know they're so complicated and then they say that we're high maintenance 
I don't know. Bumby should be here at least


----------



## Sandysmum

I don't think that I'm high maintainance. Not really anyway.
Shall we lay a trail of nardines so he can find us?


----------



## Nicky10

I don't fink I am either just cause I don't like the rain that's the only fing really. Just cause she had to carry me for a few minutes.

A trail of nardines would work I fink. Do you have any handy?


----------



## Carla-Jade

just cos i snored a bit made mum jump at a scary film. silly hooman


----------



## Sandysmum

Yup, and the tins already open, that's lucky.
* makes a trail with the nardines*
Well, he should be able to find these. There's some left over, do you want some?


----------



## Nicky10

Ick no you can have them I don't like nardines.

It's fun to make hoomans jump keeps them on their toes


----------



## Sandysmum

Hi Willow. My mum watches those scary films too. Do you want some nardines?


----------



## Nicky10

Mum watches all the scary films too. I always have to be there for her to cuddle. Not that I mind of course but if it scares her so much why does she watch them?


----------



## Carla-Jade

oooh please jet! be my first time!

my mum never gets scared by them but seems cos me & the hamsters made silly noises together she jumped hehe


----------



## Sandysmum

I fink it's coz they like being scared, but in a safe way. I like them too, sometimes.


----------



## Nicky10

Like her going to walk down a wall like a pider even though she's scared of heights . She did it before dog was I scared watching that


----------



## Carla-Jade

waht?! piders walk like piders cos they are piders!!! hoomans aint so shouldnt- how is that not law?!


----------



## Nicky10

I know but hoomans get in these narnesses and walk down walls  it's so scary to watch. But Bumby said his mum jumped off a really high thing with just a rope attached that's soooo much worse :yikes:


----------



## Sandysmum

Erm, Willow, what did you mean when you said ' be my first time' I was only offering to share my nardines with you :blush:


----------



## Carla-Jade

first time i had nardines  mum still forgot to get me some


----------



## Sandysmum

phew that's ok then. I mean, I thought you meant, you didn't mean:blush::blush::blush:
Nardines, you can have all of them.
*pushes can to Willow*


----------



## Nicky10

You two are so cute. Maybe I should go to bed leave you two alone


----------



## Carla-Jade

:blush: no i just meant nardines  but we gotta share them thats the fun of it


----------



## Sandysmum

* takes nardine* Your right Willow, sharing is what makes things fun. I've got some pork skratchings Buster, want some of those?


----------



## Carla-Jade

oooh i have a bone & pigs ear & pizza... shares thems too!


----------



## Nicky10

Ok would you guys like some naturesmenu's treats? They're really yummy I have beef and chicken some liver cake as well. We can have a midnight er early morning feast


----------



## Sandysmum

A nafter midnight feast, that sounds like fun, Bumby should be here too! Oooo I nearly forgot, I've got some black pudding sticks aswell, there's one each. * shares them out* mum calles them doggy crack, coz they're almost adictive.


----------



## Nicky10

*takes black pudding* fank you. Bumby should be here too and everyone else. Maybe we should have an afternoon feast or somefing then everyone can come


----------



## Carla-Jade

i love black pudding! mum loves the hooman version too


----------



## Sandysmum

That's a great idea Buster. It's not really fair that we can have lots of fun but the others can't coz they've got to go bed early. If we do it in the afternoon then everywoof can join in.


----------



## Nicky10

It would have to be after 4 though cause I'm normally at work with mum til then maybe at the hoomans tea time


----------



## Sandysmum

Yeah, after the hoomans have had their tea, so they'll be watching the telly box and getting relaxed. Then they won't bother us!!!


----------



## Nicky10

That's a good idea :yesnod:. We could do it tomorrow


----------



## Sandysmum

*wags tail happily* Yeah, but have to let everywoof know. There's quite a lot of us in the gang now.


----------



## Sandysmum

I'm sorry Willow I have to go now, mums gathering her stuff up. This is so much fun, I'd much rather stay here with you and Buster.
Night Willow, have nice doggy dreams.:001_wub::001_wub:
Night Buster, you have nice doggy dreams too.
See you tomorrow.


----------



## Carla-Jade

night night jet :001_wub: sweet dreams


----------



## Nicky10

Buddies member I was saying that Bumby's mum did that jump thing off the really high thing just attached to a rope. I'm lying at mum's feet half asleep and someone mentions a bun-g jump I member that's what the jump fing was called. Mum's going to do it :yikes: I won't be able to watch :nonod:


----------



## Guest

Nicky10 said:


> Buddies member I was saying that Bumby's mum did that jump thing off the really high thing just attached to a rope. I'm lying at mum's feet half asleep and someone mentions a bun-g jump I member that's what the jump fing was called. Mum's going to do it :yikes: I won't be able to watch :nonod:


Diesel here. She will be ok Buster if your worried my mum did a bun g thing but it wasn't like the one your mum is doing they strapped my mum to this ride thing that catapults but the man did it slow for her as she doesn't do catapult.


----------



## Nicky10

It just doesn't sound safe to me :nonod:


----------



## Guest

She goomed the house 

All

Night

:blink:

Morning everywoof, morning Kenzie :001_wub:

Oh Buster :nonod: not another bouncing mummy :nonod: 

xxxxxxx


----------



## Nicky10

I know she says it's for chartee or something but still I'll have no claws left from biting them by the time she's finished


----------



## Guest

Nicky10 said:


> It just doesn't sound safe to me :nonod:


They wouldn't let her do it if it wasn't safe buddy.


----------



## Nicky10

I know but jumping off a really high fing just attached to a rope :nonod: what happens if the rope breaks?


----------



## Guest

Nicky10 said:


> I know but jumping off a really high fing just attached to a rope :nonod: what happens if the rope breaks?


Buster she'll be ok.


----------



## Guest

She'll bounce :yesnod: they go up and down :yesnod: Mum says she'll luff it but I'm telling you, Buster, it aint for this pom :frown2: xxxxxx


----------



## Nicky10

Bounce  they don't bounce off the ground do they????? It's not for this terrier either


----------



## Guest

They don't reach the ground, they gets arf way there and then they pops back up. They shout weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee :yesnod:

xxxxx


----------



## Carla-Jade

no bouncy for me- i justg eated


----------



## Guest

Hi guys! Hi Bumble :001_wub:

I don't like all this bouncy pider talk :001_unsure:

My new collar came today to replace the one I eated :blush:


----------



## Guest

Have you ad your nardines Willow? 

Guess what :w00t:

The people camed to see mum to see if we can av a rescoo bunny and they said yes :yesnod: and hoffered her a full time job too :w00t: xxxxxx


----------



## Guest

WOW Bumble :w00t::w00t::w00t: I didn't know bunnys could have jobs :w00t: :w00t: :w00t:


----------



## Carla-Jade

WOW bumble!!!!!! :w00t: citing!!

i play fetch wioth my hooman at the moment


----------



## Guest

Kenzie :lol: I ments my mum, not the bunny :lol: :001_wub:

What colour is your collar? :w00t:

I don'ts understand fetch :frown2: xxxxxx


----------



## Guest

Oh :blush: That makes more cents :blush:

My collar is actly the same as the one I eated, it's pink wiv white spotties :yesnod:

What's your new bunny called? :w00t: Have you got that new cat sista yet? :w00t:


----------



## Carla-Jade

me either.... i collect & bring back but i dont drop it


----------



## Guest

But still no narness :frown2:

My cat sista comes on Munday :w00t:

I bets you look even bootifuller in your collar :001_wub: xxxxxxx


----------



## Guest

Still no narness :nonod:

Here's my collar :w00t:

What's your mum's noo job? :w00t:


----------



## Guest

McKenzie said:


> Still no narness :nonod:
> 
> Here's my collar :w00t:
> 
> What's your mum's noo job? :w00t:


That's a luvley collar Kenzie you suit it.

Diesel.


----------



## Guest

Fanks Diesel


----------



## Guest

McKenzie said:


> Fanks Diesel


Mum wants the lucky collar and clover leaf clock for me and Angel.


----------



## Carla-Jade

looks bootiful kenzie


----------



## feathered bird lover

i wants another furry toy, i get 1 every 2 days as silly me keeps chewing and tearing them to peices, i do have other toys but i like furry stuffed ones the best. my newest is like the jammie doger monkeys. my owner thinks it's creepy. iv'e been out in the lovely sunshine these past 2 days it's great iv'e been running mental and not getting soaked


----------



## Guest

Buddies me and Angel are going to be putting our names on our posts so you know which woofer you are talking too.

Diesel.


----------



## Carla-Jade

hello  whats your name? im willow the whippet


----------



## Sandysmum

Hi Willow:blush:, hi guys. I didn't fink I'd get on here coz mums been hoggin the pooter all day, but now she's gone for a nap and left it all on and open.Yaaay.


----------



## Carla-Jade

good old mum leaving pooter open


----------



## Nicky10

Hi buddies. I'm still not sure about this bun-g thing :001_unsure: but me, Jet and Willow were talking last night and we decided we were going to have a sort of party/feast for all the doggies in this thread and have it now so all of you can come.

So I have food, bring your own and we'll have a feast :w00t:


----------



## Sandysmum

Hi Buster. I got pork skratchings, nardines, and I found some more black pudding sticks, we'll have to break them up though coz there's only 3. I don't know why she tries to hide food from me, I always find it!


----------



## Carla-Jade

:lol: jet my mum does that too!


----------



## Nicky10

So does my mum but I always find it :yesnod: her own fault she shouldn't have taught me the tracking game


----------



## Guest

feathered bird lover said:


> i wants another furry toy, i get 1 every 2 days as silly me keeps chewing and tearing them to peices, i do have other toys but i like furry stuffed ones the best. my newest is like the jammie doger monkeys. my owner thinks it's creepy. iv'e been out in the lovely sunshine these past 2 days it's great iv'e been running mental and not getting soaked


Hi new buddy :w00t: What's your name? What type of dog are you? Are you a boy or a girl?

Kenzie you looks so prettiful :001_wub:

They've asked mum to be the manager with 2 otha people, she looked like this --->  then :blink: then :w00t:

I've gots these fish coob things :drool: anddd I've gots some croc chews :yesnod:

Jet, is my granddad coming to see you? :crying: I wants to come and see you xxxxx


----------



## Guest

Ooo I've got lots coz of my petlanit box :w00t:

I've got some fishy skweres, some boney shape ones, some crocdials, some hoofs, some snausages, some ripe sticks, and I've still got some biskit Bumby gave me :w00t::w00t::w00t:


----------



## Nicky10

I have naturemenus treats, choc drops mum says they're bad for me but some don't hurt, liver cake, tripe sticks, cheese


----------



## Sandysmum

Yeah Bumby, your grandad is coming to see me on Sunday, he's going to bring the gility stuff that your mum's giving to me. I'm so xcited * wags tail and runs laps round the room*
Are you and your mum coming too?


----------



## Guest

Buddies :w00t: Mum left a puppy pad down for me because of my youarehairy track inspectshun and I made SNO!!! :w00t::w00t::w00t:


----------



## Guest

Can I have a chew on your oof please Kenzie? I ated mine 

Ooo I've got ripe sticks too, I just remembud.

:nonod: We've got to stay here and look after everyone else, Jet 

:w00t: i know! Sneaks into the car when no-ones looking and we can post you back afterwards :yesnod: xxxxxxx


----------



## Sandysmum

I fort there'd be more here at this time for a teatime feast.We've got loads of food to share, where is everywoof?


----------



## Guest

I've neva made blue snow :w00t: That's a real good effort Kenzie :yesnod: I'm proud of you :001_wub:

I'm just off to gility :yesnod: wont be long wooflets xxxxx


----------



## Guest

Fanks Bumble  I'm glad you like it coz I tried real hard :yesnod:

Here's me and my heg :w00t::w00t::w00t:


----------



## Carla-Jade

McKenzie said:


> Buddies :w00t: Mum left a puppy pad down for me because of my youarehairy track inspectshun and I made SNO!!! :w00t::w00t::w00t:


your ace!!! i have those & i do that too! well, i did :blush:


----------



## Guest

Back.

Buddies  Have you ever beened on a see-saw :blink: It's the stragest thing never :001_unsure:

You looks bootiful with your heg, little heart nose :001_wub: I ope mine comes soon :w00t: xxxxxxxx


----------



## Sandysmum

What's a see saw then Bumby?


----------



## Nicky10

The see-saw in gility Bumby? It is very weird I didn't like it at first :nonod:


----------



## Guest

I'm not convinced by it Buster :skep:

It's like a hill, Jet, you goes up it, but then instead of you going down, the see-saw goes down for you :blink: 

It's the hoooogeee bike ride tomorrow so I'm going to be without my mum all day :crying: xxxxxxx


----------



## Nicky10

It is very strange I used to get a bit scared when it went down it's still not my favouritest best of gility :001_unsure:


----------



## Guest

Ooo that sea saw does sound a bit scary :001_unsure: Mum's going to teach me leff and rite and away to make it easy for when I can do gility :w00t:

I'm going to a sports day tomorrow :w00t:


----------



## Sandysmum

That sounds real scary.There's loads of hills around here Bumby, but you have to walk down them after you've walkeded up.


----------



## pika

Erro guys :w00t:


----------



## Guest

What's a sports day, Kenzie?

That's what I always fort hills did, Jet, that's what I'd expected this one to do, but no :frown2:

Hi Skye :w00t: xxxxxxx


----------



## Guest

Hi Skye 

Sports day is when the hoomans do zoomies and play fetch and all sorts of fun fings :yesnod: But dogs just have to sit and watch or the hoomans get really angree :nonod:


----------



## Guest

Why wont they lurn just to sit still :frown2: They aren't made for sports :frown2:

xxxxx


----------



## Sandysmum

Sorry guys, but I'm going to have to go. I fort it was too good to be true, getting the pooter all to myself. She's got to send some memails then we're off to bed for an erly night, coz she's meeting up with some of the hoomans that come on here tomorrow. She gets to have all the fun and I'm stuck in the house, oh well it's a dogs life!


----------



## Nicky10

Hi everywoof hi Skye :blush: Those sports days sound like fun but only if dogs got to play too hoomans just aren't capable of running around and playing fetch without tripping over their own paws :nonod:.


----------



## Guest

jetsmum said:


> Sorry guys, but I'm going to have to go. I fort it was too good to be true, getting the pooter all to myself. She's got to send some memails then we're off to bed for an erly night, coz she's meeting up with some of the hoomans that come on here tomorrow. She gets to have all the fun and I'm stuck in the house, oh well it's a dogs life!


Night shiny buddy, sleep well :yesnod: See if you can distract her and make her leaf the pooter open so you come on whilst she's out :yesnod: xxxxxx


----------



## Nicky10

Buddies if auntie Maggie ever finds her camera I'll do a video for you


----------



## Guest

Oh dog I hope so, Buster :w00t: Skye will love it too :blush: xxxxxxx


----------



## Nicky10

It's going to take fornever and never :glare:

But me and mum I was giving her a kiss but then the flash spooked me a bit 









She says she's deleting it soon


----------



## Guest

Hi Buddies, just popped on to say goodnight. Mum's all leepy so I best go to bed wif her to make sure she doesn't do anyfing silly in her leep  She's such ard work :glare:

Talk to you tommorow buds.

Night Bumby :001_wub:


----------



## Nicky10

Goodnight Kenzie sweet dreams


----------



## Guest

Boy oh boy it's good to see you Buster :yesnod:

I've gots to go to bed soon to be up for the bike thing, I aint tired  xxxxx


----------



## Nicky10

You'd be able to see more of me if youtube would ever upload the video :glare:

I hope your mum has fun tomorrow but I still don't understand this bike fing I really don't :nonod:


----------



## Guest

Night Kenzie, sweet dreams, I luffs you lots :001_wub:

Nor me Buster :frown2: It sounds so stoopid. Even I couldn't play for 64 smiles :frown2: xxxxxxx


----------



## Nicky10

64 smiles  that's sooooooo long


----------



## Guest

I know :frown2: I don't know what made her fink she could do it :lol: She don'ts look too confident now :lol: xxxxx


----------



## Nicky10

I'm sure she'll do it with you cheering her on :yesnod:


----------



## Guest

I'm good at cheering :yesnod: When it comes to noise I'm the bestest never :yesnod: xxxxxx


----------



## Nicky10

She'll probably be able to hear you from the other end of the course :lol:

Mum missed a call from the photo people today maybe it was to say my photos are ready :w00t:


----------



## Guest

That's the plan :w00t: 

Mum was on about your fotos this morning :yesnod: wondering when they'd be done for you :yesnod: xxxxxxx


----------



## Nicky10

Dey said it might be 6 weeks  but that might be them done


----------



## Guest

6 squeeks is how long my mum will be tomorrow :yesnod: :lol: xxxxxx


----------



## Nicky10

:lol: I'll be off to bed soon I think really tired but I get to lie in tomorrow then gility :w00t:


----------



## Guest

I've got to go to bed now or I'll never get her up 

Sweet dreams buddy, have fun at gility xxxxxx


----------



## Nicky10

Sweet dreams to you too Bumby try not to keep her up too long she has to go do the crazy thing tomorrow.


----------



## pinkrhino

Yawn, Good mornin' friends, sorry about not comin' on, I was erm... I waz busy! yez, thats it, I waz busy


----------



## Guest

Hi Buddies! 

Wow, what a day, boy oh boy am I dog gone tired :Yawn: The sports day business it just a bit too much for this little dog :Yawn: There were so many dogs :w00t: and hooman puppies :w00t: and peepil :w00t: and food :w00t: and smells :w00t:

I feel like I could sleep for a squeek now :Yawn::Yawn::Yawn:


----------



## woody10

Hi Kenzie - sounds like you had a great day

Hi Buddies.... I guess everyone has been havin a busy day as it's been quiet today. maybe the warm weather and sunshine has got you all out and about - or the hoomans have switched off their pooters.

Mum's left her pooter on, so thought I would jump up and just say hi & bi and let you know that I haven't forgotton about you all.

woof kisses to all my woofer friends.


----------



## Guest

Evening everywoof, evening Kenzie :001_wub:

DOG your day sounds a MAZING, Kenz :w00t: What were the hoomans doing? Gility? :001_unsure:

WOODY!!!!! :w00t: I was going to message you today to sees how you were :yesnod:

Mum did the 66 smiles, but someow it was 67 :001_huh:

She says she'll never sit down agen, but I don'ts care, it was just funny to see her all serious then see me on the finush line and shout 'BUMBLE!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :w00t:'

So silly :glare:

But dog was I glad to ave her back  xxxxx


----------



## Guest

The hoomans weren't even doing gility, they were just doing zoomies  I bet I could beat them all :yesnod:

Wow 67 smiles, that's a lot of smiles  It's always nice when the hoomans come back 

Hi Woody I missed you bud :w00t:


----------



## woody10

67 smiles - wow what a sooper hooman your mum is.

Hoomans don't do gility very well - when my little hooman friends come to my house, they try my "jumps" but they keep knocking the bar off - even tho I showed them how it's done. My mum just runs past all the obstacles shouting commands at me - she never tries to do tunnel, walker, frame - seesaw or anyfink herself.

its so nice that the waining has stopped and now I come home dry. I heard my mum say I was getting a baff tomorrow:yikes:, but she has to catch me first


----------



## Guest

They weren't even doing jumps? :001_huh: Stoopid creatures :frown2: The jumps is the best bit :frown2: 

Do you finks WE could all do a ports day?! :w00t: It's be you and me, Jet, Buster, Willow, Woody, Lincoln, Skye, Jay, Toffee and biscuit :yesnod: 

NO hooman could beat us :glare:

xxxxxxx


----------



## Guest

Oooo that sounds fun! I bet you'd win Bumble :001_wub:

We have lots of friends don't we!!! :w00t:


----------



## Guest

Sunshine what sunshine? It keeps raining here mum said never rains in the dsi though.

Angel.


----------



## woody10

I agree - that wuld be grate fun and I wuld love to do a ports day with all my buddies and no way wuld the hoomans beat us - my mum can not run nearly as fast as me, and she is not too good a jumping either

it is so nice to have sooooooo many friends and I was so lucky to see lots of my non-pooter friends today - wow I do feel popular. 

It wuld be nice to have a speshel girl woofer pooter friend, you all seemed paired up  but maybe my mum doesn't let me go on here often enuff


----------



## woody10

danielled said:


> Sunshine what sunshine? It keeps raining here mum said never rains in the dsi though.
> 
> Angel.


Hi Angel - today we had lots of sun here and tomorrow there's going be be even more :thumbup: - hopefully it will reach your place as well.


----------



## Guest

woody10 said:


> I agree - that wuld be grate fun and I wuld love to do a ports day with all my buddies and no way wuld the hoomans beat us - my mum can not run nearly as fast as me, and she is not too good a jumping either
> 
> it is so nice to have sooooooo many friends and I was so lucky to see lots of my non-pooter friends today - wow I do feel popular.
> 
> It wuld be nice to have a speshel girl woofer pooter friend, you all seemed paired up  but maybe my mum doesn't let me go on here often enuff


I'm not paired up.:blush:

Angel.


----------



## woody10

danielled said:


> I'm not paired up.:blush:
> 
> Angel.


Fancy me ? :wink: I is very big, I run fast, I am manic but I'm also friendly and everyone says I'm handsome


----------



## Guest

woody10 said:


> Fancy me ? :wink: I is very big, I run fast, I am manic but I'm also friendly and everyone says I'm handsome


Yes. I'm a shiba inu but to me it's not the size of the dog it's the size of the dogs heart.:blush:


----------



## woody10

danielled said:


> Yes. I'm a shiba inu but to me it's not the size of the dog it's the size of the dogs heart.:blush:


shiba inu - then you are most beautiful.... :001_tt1: My heart is hooge and there's plenty of space for all woofers and hoomans


----------



## katie200

helloooooo *waggle tail* how ya alllllllllll doin :w00t: meeee not paire upim a lone lab verry hypier today thou to be on the pc


----------



## Guest

woody10 said:


> shiba inu - then you are most beautiful.... :001_tt1: My heart is hooge and there's plenty of space for all woofers and hoomans


I'm a nintendog but I'm like a real dog. Your my kind. Oh Diesel stop it.

Angel.


----------



## woody10

danielled said:


> I'm a nintendog but I'm like a real dog. Your my kind. Oh Diesel stop it.
> 
> Angel.


I know - Diesel has been speekin bout you, what's he doing now? I get the feeling you are younger than I. I am 2 and haff

Hi Jessie, my mum showed me your photos and you look just like my non-pooter woofgirlfriend, who is called Milly. She is soooooooooo lovely.

Maybe I can have 2 or more pooter spechel woof girl friends, what do you think?


----------



## katie200

woody10 said:


> I know - Diesel has been speekin bout you, what's he doing now? I get the feeling you are younger than I. I am 2 and haff
> 
> Hi Jessie, my mum showed me your photos and you look just like my non-pooter woofgirlfriend, who is called Milly. She is soooooooooo lovely.
> 
> Maybe I can have 2 or more pooter spechel woof girl friends, what do you think?


*waggle tail* i fink why not :001_wub: you seen like a cooool woofer :blush:


----------



## Carla-Jade

hi jet :001_wub: i be sicky today :nonod: maybe a hug ir paw hold would help :blush:


----------



## Guest

woody10 said:


> I know - Diesel has been speekin bout you, what's he doing now? I get the feeling you are younger than I. I am 2 and haff
> 
> Hi Jessie, my mum showed me your photos and you look just like my non-pooter woofgirlfriend, who is called Milly. She is soooooooooo lovely.
> 
> Maybe I can have 2 or more pooter spechel woof girl friends, what do you think?


I'm one mum says. Diesel is taking the biskit.


----------



## woody10

katie200 said:


> *waggle tail* i fink why not :001_wub: you seen like a cooool woofer :blush:


 : I is - wag, wag, wag, oooooh I feel so lucky


----------



## katie200

woody10 said:


> : I is - wag, wag, wag, oooooh I feel so lucky


awwww i feel lucky too *waggle tail* :w00t: i went to the woofer park to day went runing about with my friend elle her mum couldnt keep up with us :001_tongue: do you like running aroud after a ball


----------



## Guest

woody10 said:


> : I is - wag, wag, wag, oooooh I feel so lucky


But Woody I I thought.:crying:


----------



## woody10

danielled said:


> But Woody I I thought.:crying:


Angel, sorry I don't want to upset you, it will make me sad . Do you mind if I had 2 girlies.. I know it seems greedy, but my heart is very so hooge, loads of room for much love to go round.

Jessie I luv running after the ball, I play it soooooooo much. I just love running and running and running


----------



## woody10

Carla-Jade said:


> hi jet :001_wub: i be sicky today :nonod: maybe a hug ir paw hold would help :blush:


Sorry you've been sicky. 
Jet doesn't seem to be around now, BUT I hopes you feel better by the morning


----------



## katie200

woody10 said:


> Angel, sorry I don't want to upset you, it will make me sad . Do you mind if I had 2 girlies.. I know it seems greedy, but my heart is very so hooge, loads of room for much love to go round.
> 
> Jessie I luv running after the ball, I play it soooooooo much. I just love running and running and running


*waggle tail* waggle tail* meeeeeeeee tooo could run and run and run all day but elle mum said it time to go home :nonod: hoooman no fair :nonod: what you been doing today:001_tongue:


----------



## katie200

Carla-Jade said:


> hi jet :001_wub: i be sicky today :nonod: maybe a hug ir paw hold would help :blush:


sorry you feeling sickly hope you feel better soooooooon


----------



## Guest

woody10 said:


> Angel, sorry I don't want to upset you, it will make me sad . Do you mind if I had 2 girlies.. I know it seems greedy, but my heart is very so hooge, loads of room for much love to go round.
> 
> Jessie I luv running after the ball, I play it soooooooo much. I just love running and running and running


Phew I thought you didn't want me any mores I don't minds oh and I luv running after balls too.


----------



## Sandysmum

Oh Willow, what's the matter? Are you feeling better *holds Willows paw and looks worried*


----------



## woody10

katie200 said:


> *waggle tail* waggle tail* meeeeeeeee tooo could run and run and run all day but elle mum said it time to go home :nonod: hoooman no fair :nonod: what you been doing today:001_tongue:


I'm very lucky, I live right next to the fields. I've been on 2 looooooooooooooooooong walks and met all my field buddies. I been chasing the swallow birdies, they swoop down and play with me but I can't catch them. I ran after a deer but he was very fast.

then I came home but played with my bestest hooman man friend, I only see him every few months - mum says he's goes away on one of those big metal birds for a few months at a time. He's such gud fun - likes to wrestle wid me.

then my mum brushed me and gave me yummy dinner.

and when I have not been on pooter I have been running down the garden just making sure that those foxes are not stealing my bones :hand:

can't wait 4 tomorrow - the sun is going to shine and we are going to my favorite places, the lake and river... :thumbup1:


----------



## katie200

danielled said:


> Phew I thought you didn't want me any mores I don't minds oh and I luv running after balls too.


hi you *waggle tail* you been playing ball too


----------



## Nicky10

*pokes nose in* hope you feel better soon Willow . Now I fink I'll leave you guys alone.


----------



## woody10

danielled said:


> Phew I thought you didn't want me any mores I don't minds oh and I luv running after balls too.


Of course I want you, you're very spechel, don't know any other nintendo woofers (apart from Diesel) that's why I feel so lucky, to catch both of you on one night.

Hiya Buster - you don't need to leave, just making a few spechel girlee friends. Hope you've had a gud day

Hiya Jet


----------



## katie200

woody10 said:


> I'm very lucky, I live right next to the fields. I've been on 2 looooooooooooooooooong walks and met all my field buddies. I been chasing the swallow birdies, they swoop down and play with me but I can't catch them. I ran after a deer but he was very fast.
> 
> then I came home but played with my bestest hooman man friend, I only see him every few months - mum says he's goes away on one of those big metal birds for a few months at a time. He's such gud fun - likes to wrestle wid me.
> 
> then my mum brushed me and gave me yummy dinner.
> 
> and when I have not been on pooter I have been running down the garden just making sure that those foxes are not stealing my bones :hand:
> 
> can't wait 4 tomorrow - the sun is going to shine and we are going to my favorite places, the lake and river... :thumbup1:


coooool *waggle tail* sounds like you have a great time i loooove chaseing our cats there coool the tigir looking one help me get treat from high places and i love running in the garden tooooo but the woofer parks my fav place soooo many woofer to chase :w00t: my other mum has been home for a few day she not been well and katie say she went to get better but was well happy too see her she brough me a bone nom nom bone do you get bones :w00t:


----------



## Carla-Jade

jetsmum said:


> Oh Willow, what's the matter? Are you feeling better *holds Willows paw and looks worried*


i dont know  the vet cant tell me either  hope im ok

happy that your holding my paw though


----------



## katie200

hellooooo jet and buster how you both you should stay buster


----------



## Sandysmum

Hi Woody! Why are you going Buster. Will you be back to play later??


----------



## woody10

katie200 said:


> coooool *waggle tail* sounds like you have a great time i loooove chaseing our cats there coool the tigir looking one help me get treat from high places and i love running in the garden tooooo but the woofer parks my fav place soooo many woofer to chase :w00t: my other mum has been home for a few day she not been well and katie say she went to get better but was well happy too see her she brough me a bone nom nom bone do you get bones :w00t:


You have 2 mum's, how lucky r u. I love my mum to bits. Hope you other mum gets well soon - give her loads of licks and cuddles, that always helps them feel gud.

I luv bones - Sunday is normally my bone day, I get a hooge bone which takes me a few days to get thru

Me and cats don't see i-2-i.... I only met one that I like, but sadly she went to the Rainbow Bridge a few months ago


----------



## Nicky10

Just seemed like I should leave those three alone but I can stay. It will distract me from the vampires on the tv .

I had gility this morning that was soooo much fun and then I was playing the tracking game and stuff.


----------



## Sandysmum

Snuggle up to me Willow, I'll look after you. What does your mum think the matter is?


----------



## woody10

Nicky10 said:


> Just seemed like I should leave those three alone but I can stay. It will distract me from the vampires on the tv .
> 
> I had gility this morning that was soooo much fun and then I was playing the tracking game and stuff.


gility is always so much fun - I go 2 times a week. BUT my mum is trying to slow me down as I can't help but go fast and get really eggscited, then she says I just do my own thing and don't listen


----------



## Guest

woody10 said:


> Of course I want you, you're very spechel, don't know any other nintendo woofers (apart from Diesel) that's why I feel so lucky, to catch both of you on one night.
> 
> Hiya Buster - you don't need to leave, just making a few spechel girlee friends. Hope you've had a gud day
> 
> Hiya Jet


Yaaay.:w00t: I'm cold I only gots short fur. It's warm tonight too. Diesel is jealous.

Hi Jessie I played fetch with a ball today that was fun.

Hi Buster.


----------



## katie200

woody10 said:


> You have 2 mum's, how lucky r u. I love my mum to bits. Hope you other mum gets well soon - give her loads of licks and cuddles, that always helps them feel gud.
> 
> I luv bones - Sunday is normally my bone day, I get a hooge bone which takes me a few days to get thru
> 
> Me and cats don't see i-2-i.... I only met one that I like, but sadly she went to the Rainbow Bridge a few months ago


i am a lucky :w00t: i gets loads of cuddles and am giving loads of licks and cuddles back i hope she well soon too*waggle tail* i can get though bones super quickly :w00t: nom nom nom i dont mind the cats as long as then dont bite me smokey bite my nose the other day ouch  awwww i soz your cat friend on rainbow bridge kate cat friend there too, sending you cuddles


----------



## katie200

Nicky10 said:


> Just seemed like I should leave those three alone but I can stay. It will distract me from the vampires on the tv .
> 
> I had gility this morning that was soooo much fun and then I was playing the tracking game and stuff.


awwww gility seem fun *waggle tail* vampires tv hide under the sofa :blush:


----------



## Carla-Jade

jetsmum said:


> Snuggle up to me Willow, I'll look after you. What does your mum think the matter is?


i is snuggling up to you now. i feel all safe with you. mum thougt possible food allergy but she has me just eating sensitive tummys food. ive not been in the car much so she no sure its travel sicky  but she sad daddy gave me some creamy milky stuff- might be allergics to that


----------



## katie200

danielled said:


> Yaaay.:w00t: I'm cold I only gots short fur. It's warm tonight too. Diesel is jealous.
> 
> Hi Jessie I played fetch with a ball today that was fun.
> 
> Hi Buster.


yay yay yay i played ball too buddy :w00t: it is really fun *waggle tail*


----------



## woody10

danielled said:


> Yaaay.:w00t: I'm cold I only gots short fur. It's warm tonight too. Diesel is jealous.


I got lots of fur, so whenever you get cold, you can wrap up close to me. :001_wub:

has Diesel found a spechel girl woofer yet? if not, we can all help out.


----------



## Sandysmum

I hope that's all it is, coz these lergic reacshuns don't last too long, So you should be alright soon. Do you want me to have a growl with your dad about giving you things that might have made you ill?


----------



## Nicky10

Gility is fun. The vampires aren't scary it's soooooo stupid hoomans can be so silly. Mum says it's silly and then she's watching it. There's hoomans that can turn into wolves :blink:


----------



## Carla-Jade

its ok jet i will tell my mum to say im not allowed it gain to see if its that the problem. will hug up to you feel all happy


----------



## katie200

Nicky10 said:


> Gility is fun. The vampires aren't scary it's soooooo stupid hoomans can be so silly. Mum says it's silly and then she's watching it. There's hoomans that can turn into wolves :blink:


i find that scary i fink a bit it make everone turn off the light and go all silly :blink:


----------



## Sandysmum

Mum watches loads of orror films, I like the wearywolves. That'd be so much fun, being a hooman and a wearywolf. l like vampires too, and zomble ones.
Zombles are silly coz they just shuffle and make funny noises.


----------



## Nicky10

Mum doesn't watch zomble movies they scare her. I might just go hide under the sofa this is sooooo stupid. Guys if your mums ever go to watch twilight run far away


----------



## Sandysmum

That's good then. We'll just cuddle for a bit, till you feel better.


----------



## Carla-Jade

yeha i would like that :blush:


----------



## katie200

:nonod::nonod::nonod: noooooo zombie scared just at the othogh going to hide behind the sofa all this talk of horror movies make me wana hide :blush::blush:


----------



## woody10

shucks Woofers, Mums kicking me off now 

Night, Night to all you woofers, sweet dreams. 

spechel nighty nighty to my new 2 girlie friends, Angel and Jessie, I think I shall be dreaming bout you both tonite

Bumble you're normally on late at night, so if you appear hi and bi and I'm guessing that Kenzie is already sleeping.

enjoy tomorrow all of you and I hope to be back soon...


----------



## katie200

woody10 said:


> shucks Woofers, Mums kicking me off now
> 
> Night, Night to all you woofers, sweet dreams.
> 
> spechel nighty nighty to my new 2 girlie friends, Angel and Jessie, I think I shall be dreaming bout you both tonite
> 
> Bumble you're normally on late at night, so if you appear hi and bi and I'm guessing that Kenzie is already sleeping.
> 
> enjoy tomorrow all of you and I hope to be back soon...


night night will be dreaming of ya too cool woofer hope ya back soooon cuddles


----------



## Sandysmum

Night Woody, have nice doggy dreams.
Ok Jessie, didn't mean to scare you, no more talk of orror films then!


----------



## katie200

jetsmum said:


> Night Woody, have nice doggy dreams.
> Ok Jessie, didn't mean to scare you, no more talk of orror films then!


*waggle tail* its ok jet i still fink your a coool woofer i jast a scaredy dog :blush:


----------



## Sandysmum

Are you feeling any better Willow?


----------



## Carla-Jade

i am jet... must be your hugs. i might go to bd for hug with mum


----------



## Sandysmum

I fink that's a good idea, you go for cuddles with your mum, coz I'm shure she's worried bout you. Ill got to bed wiv my mum too and Ill be sending you happy thoughts to make you feel better.
Night Willow and have nice doggy dreams 
talk tomorrow?


----------



## Carla-Jade

i will be here if mum gets off the pooter. she has some work stuff to do. boring!


----------



## Sandysmum

I fink I'm goingto have to go in a bit. She's making her last hot drink,after that comes the gathering of the stuff and then we go to bed. I'd much raverstay wiv you and make shure that your allright.


----------



## Guest

Morning buddies. Woody where are you buddy.:blush:


----------



## Guest

Morning everywoof, morning Kenzie :001_wub:

Woody :w00t: lucky buddy :w00t:

Mum felled asleep ugging me last night, I fink it was all those smiles.

Granddad is going to see Jet tody :crying: I'm so jealouse xxxxxx


----------



## woody10

Morning buddies

Morning Angel :001_wub: I had lovely dweams last night bout my new girlies.

My mum got out of bed late and it's already too warm to go into the fields so we are just off for a walk long the river and lake - my fav place. I'll get her to take some photos.

Hope you all have a great day - I woof you all later.... - I think I shall be outside all day today :thumbup:


----------



## Guest

Have fun, Woody buddy :yesnod: I'll run up and down and squeak this fing for a bit I fink :yesnod: xxxxx


----------



## woody10

Morning Bumble - you can see my good noos, I have 2 woofy girlfriends - r'nt I lucky?  Off out now so catch you later...


----------



## Guest

woody10 said:


> Morning buddies
> 
> Morning Angel :001_wub: I had lovely dweams last night bout my new girlies.
> 
> My mum got out of bed late and it's already too warm to go into the fields so we are just off for a walk long the river and lake - my fav place. I'll get her to take some photos.
> 
> Hope you all have a great day - I woof you all later.... - I think I shall be outside all day today :thumbup:


Mum is working this afternoon. Missed you when I went to bed Woody.:blush:

Angel


----------



## Guest

I sawed :w00t:

I'm not serprised, you're very hamsome :yesnod: xxxxx


----------



## Guest

Eroswoof said:


> I sawed :w00t:
> 
> I'm not serprised, you're very hamsome :yesnod: xxxxx


He is he has made me very happy.:blush:


----------



## katie200

morning woofers katie only now got the box fixed so the pooter work *waggle tail* morning woody :001_wub: hows ya doing 

morning jet angel and brumbles how all ya been


----------



## Guest

Kenzie  What's them blobses in your air? :001_huh: xxxxxxxx


----------



## Guest

Oh buddy, don't ask :nonod: They sticked onto me when I was chasing a skwirril and now mum keeps holding me still and pulling all my air out :glare:


----------



## Guest

They gets on me too  I don't finks I've never had that many though :lol:

Sitting still isn't for me :frown2: That's the wurst bit. I could try and lick them out for you  xxxxxxx


----------



## pinkrhino

mornin' everywoof, whoz been barkin' out over E thwee? I love video gamez, I can't play em' but watchin' them is really fun.


----------



## Guest

Hi Toffee buddy! How's your day? xxxxxx


----------



## pinkrhino

my dayz great bubuzz, I iz very tired now, I'm gonna take a nap in fact, so I haz ta go *lickes everyones face* bye bye


----------



## Guest

*licks back* You have a nice nap buddy :yesnod: xxxxx


----------



## katie200

bumble ........... helloooooo *waggle tail*


----------



## Guest

Anywoof? :001_huh: xxxx


----------



## Guest

Just going for walkies Bumble (mum put me in the bath :glare But then I'll play with you!!! :w00t:


----------



## Guest

I'll be here :yesnod: :yesnod: She pulled the sticky fings off you didn't she  xxxxxx


----------



## katie200

I HERE BUMBLE i wana say *waggle tail * holloooo to ya i so bored it too hot what you been doing


----------



## Sandysmum

Hi Jessie, what you been up to today?
Hi Bumby, your grandad's just been and dropped the gility stuff off. I liked him lots and he played ball wiv me. Ooooh I'm so xcited, but mum says I have to wait till it gets a bit cooler. It's just too stinky ot to do anyfink right now.
Willow are you ok?:001_wub: I hope you are!
Kenzie, what was the sticky fings that got on your fur?


----------



## katie200

jetsmum said:


> Hi Jessie, what you been up to today?
> Hi Bumby, your grandad's just been and dropped the gility stuff off. I liked him lots and he played ball wiv me. Ooooh I'm so xcited, but mum says I have to wait till it gets a bit cooler. It's just too stinky ot to do anyfink right now.
> Willow are you ok?:001_wub: I hope you are!
> Kenzie, what was the sticky fings that got on your fur?


helloooooo jet *waggle tail* i been playin ball :w00t: in the garden then i got too hot so no more ball :nonod: :nonod: what you been doing buddy


----------



## Guest

Oh boy :w00t: I'm glad you've gotted them, Jet :w00t:

Could you smell me on him? :w00t:

http://www.petforums.co.uk/dog-chat/174077-how-do-i-get-these-out.html Thems is Kenzies sticky fings :lol:

Hi Jessie, buddy. I've been playing in the ouse cause it's to ot outside  xxxxx


----------



## Guest

Hi Bumble, hi Jessie, hi Jet!!!

Mum throwed me in the baff and stuck smelly stuff on me and pulled all the sticky fings out of my air :glare: At least she had the decentscy to take me for a walk after. I sawed my norsey friends and ate some grass wif them :yesnod:


----------



## Guest

I still fort you looked bootiful with them :yesnod: They gets in my tail and it takes mum for never to gets them out. 

Grass :drool: them norses luffs you :yesnod: xxxxxxx


----------



## Sandysmum

I hoped you might be hiding in one of the bags, but you wasn't. I like your grandad, he's nice.
I've hardly gone out of the house either, it's just too flipping ot for this woofer!
I wish the weathr wud make it's mind up. Yesterday was all cold and now it too ot. It's alrite for hoomans coz they can just put on extra cloves when theys cold and then take em off when theys ot, but us dogs can't. It don't seem fair somehow!


----------



## Guest

Shucks, fanks Bumble but I'm glad they've goned :yesnod:

You must be so cited about your new gility fings Jet, and you got to meet Bumble's granddad :w00t:


----------



## Guest

I honestly did get in but mum gotted me back out  

I just wented up to see granddads neighbours :yesnod: i wasn't meant to, but they'd left their back door open so what do they hexpect :001_huh: xxxxxx


----------



## Guest

Buddies :w00t: guess what :w00t:

All the little lumps around my scar have GONED :w00t: xxxxxx


----------



## Guest

That's great bumble :w00t: I bet your mum's a pea :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Guest

She's real a pea :w00t: She picked me up and spanned me round 

Where's Buster today 

I'm bored Kenzie, but it's still too ot xxxxxx


----------



## Guest

I'm bored too Bumble :blink:

Do you want some of my stu snapple? :drool:


----------



## Guest

:drool: yes plees :yesnod: I bets it's not as sweet as you though :blush: xxxxx


----------



## katie200

hi bumble hi jet hi McKenzie i back *waggle tail* the pooter was turned of f:nonod: bumble it is hot really hows you doing jet and McKenzie what you both been upto :w00t:


----------



## Guest

You know how to make a girl bush Bumble :blush:

Hows your new bunny???


----------



## katie200

McKenzie said:


> Hi Bumble, hi Jessie, hi Jet!!!
> 
> Mum throwed me in the baff and stuck smelly stuff on me and pulled all the sticky fings out of my air :glare: At least she had the decentscy to take me for a walk after. I sawed my norsey friends and ate some grass wif them :yesnod:


oooooooh :nonod: that happend to me the other day and the the noise blow thing scared me but i got treat after:w00t:


----------



## Guest

Hi Jessie :w00t: Do you want some of my stu snapple too? :w00t:


----------



## katie200

McKenzie said:


> Hi Jessie :w00t: Do you want some of my stu snapple too? :w00t:


*waggle tail* :yesnod: coooooool :w00t:


----------



## Carla-Jade

hi jet! im ok i was with my sister & daddy but mum is mad cos she says he fed me more cream that might make me sick :blush:


----------



## Guest

She aint comed yet :frown2: I fink she comes in the week :w00t:

Hi Jessie, Willow :yesnod: xxxxx


----------



## katie200

Eroswoof said:


> She aint comed yet :frown2: I fink she comes in the week :w00t:
> 
> Hi Jessie, Willow :yesnod: xxxxx


hi bumble :w00t: *waggle tail* i been playing with the bubble ball i have 2 now:w00t: one say things :blink:


----------



## Guest

Hi buddies. Woody I'm too hot. Have you had a good day Woody.:001_wub:


----------



## pika

Erro guys, sowwie I asn't been ere much!

I got stung my sum bug today and ad to go to the vets cuz my face went all swelled up  but the vet gave me a jection in my leg and now I is feelin better..and I getta see my grandma today for dinna :w00t:


----------



## Guest

Skyeeee  That's really scary :crying: I hopes it werent a Bumble bee  

xxxxxx


----------



## Nicky10

I've been asleep most of the day it's just toooooooo hot  sorry guys. Now watching Harry Potter or something with mum

I ope you're ok Skye


----------



## Guest

I still aven't slepts  But I've not been able to play out yet. I fort it would be cooler by now but it aint :frown2: xxxxx


----------



## Nicky10

I know I haven't been out either but me and mum are just too warm to want to go.


----------



## Sandysmum

If you gets ill again from eating stuff your dad gave you, I'll come round and growl him what for. He shouldn't be making my spechul girl ill, that's not tight.
Sorry you got stung Skye, there are a lot of bees round here, mum tinks theres anive nearby. Hope your ok now.
Hi the rest of you guys
Know what I've been doing. Proper gility jumps, Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay. Mum wouldn't let me stay out long though and we set them up in the shade of the long hedge.I't the first time I trid and its so high now that I can walk under the bar. I know that might not seem high to jump for you big dogs, but it's high for me. It's a shame it's so ot, I didn't want to come in, I was having way too much fun.


----------



## Guest

:w00t: oh DOG I bet that was fun :w00t: do you likes them? :w00t: xxxxxx


----------



## Nicky10

Sounds like fun Jet but maybe they should be lower


----------



## Sandysmum

I've only trid the jump, and it's brill. So much better than just jumping over puddles and stuff. I just know I'm going to luff it all. Why should it be lower Buster? I can clear that ever so easy wiv room to spare!


----------



## Nicky10

At the start it's meant to be just off the ground so you learn to go over it and then you move it higher or at least that's what my teacher person did :001_unsure:


----------



## Sandysmum

Oh we didn't start off with it high Buster, and I know how to jump over things coz I already jumps over tree branches that have felled and walls. I'll jump over anyfin. But I'll be careful when I jump and won't ever go too high. Is that ok?


----------



## Guest

If your a pea to go over it I fink it's okay, Jet :yesnod:

You wait until you go frew the tunnil - boy that's fun :w00t: 

Granddad says you and your mum were real nice :yesnod: xxxxxx


----------



## Nicky10

Should be fine. I'm sure you'll love it gility is great.


----------



## Sandysmum

I fort your Grandad was lovley, he has a real kind face and he played ball wiv me.


----------



## Guest

Fanks Jet.

Sorry about that, buddies, I had to go and investigate a noise in the gardin :yesnod: xxxxx


----------



## Nicky10

It's actually getting cooler here  I was beginning to think it never would


----------



## Guest

It still aint here :frown2: xxxxx


----------



## Nicky10

It must be harder with you being a fluffball I don't have much fur


----------



## Guest

Mums fan in her bathroom won't shut up.

Angel.


----------



## Nicky10

We have lots of fans in the house they didn't help much though :glare:


----------



## Guest

It aint easy buddy, it really aint. Mum has to brush my fur up the nother way to get air in, but then I looks all spiky and stoopid :glare: xxxxxxx


----------



## Guest

Hi buddies I'm back, just had to help mum fold the washing :yesnod: We played a great game where she put her ra's in the draw and I pulled them out again :w00t:


----------



## Guest

Ooo I luffs that game, you aff to do it with socks too and the best bit there is you gets to keep one and ide it cause there's two :yesnod: xxxxx


----------



## Nicky10

It's good fun with socks cause the hoomans fink the washing machine ate their socks so you can keep them as long as you hide them :yesnod:.


----------



## Guest

I always grab mum's socks when she takes them off  I try to do it with her ants too but she doesn't let me :glare:


----------



## Guest

The way I sees it is this - if it's theirs then it must be mine :yesnod: xxxxxx


----------



## Carla-Jade

i did zoomies allll round garden with mums glove. it was great  i be pretending to snooze on sofa now


----------



## Nicky10

That's the way I see it too :yesnod: they are very strange about pants though not allowed to touch those. But as she's convinced the washing machine is some kind of sock eating monster  I can have those


----------



## Guest

I've never tried it with a gluff but I know it's one of them hand sock fings. I'm on cuddle duty at the minute :yesnod: xxxxxx


----------



## Carla-Jade

the gluff was brill cos it as purple & fluffy!


----------



## Sandysmum

There really is a sock monster in our washing mashine. There's always socks missing an I don't take them, onest. So I don't know where they go. Maybe its a pararnormil fenomenan.:w00t:


----------



## Guest

I've been so buzzy with her leaky eyes :frown2: Sorry buddies, I'm back now :yesnod:

We've got somefink on about the bermooda trynangle xxxxx


----------



## Guest

Buddies has angelic seen Woody I miss him. Hope he hasn't lefted me.:cryin:

Angel.


----------



## Guest

Why is your mum leeky Bumble???

Maybe the bermooda trynangle steels the sockses :blink:


----------



## Nicky10

Is that the fing that eats all the metal burds and boats. I don't like the sound of that :001_unsure:


----------



## Sandysmum

I've seen stuff on the bermooda tryangle too. It is scary, with all the metal birds and boats that just disapear, maybe we got washing mashine tryangle in our kitchen:w00t:


----------



## Guest

A hooman really upsetted her 

It's real weird :001_unsure: stuffs goes in but stuffs don'ts come back out :001_huh: xxxxxxx


----------



## Guest

Give your mum big licks from me Bumble


----------



## Nicky10

Eroswoof said:


> A hooman really upsetted her
> 
> It's real weird :001_unsure: stuffs goes in but stuffs don'ts come back out :001_huh: xxxxxxx


Give your mum cuddles from me .

It is sooooooo weird I don't know how it can eat metal burds they're huge.


----------



## Guest

Fanks buddies, I will do :yesnod: I've been licking and cuddling her all day :yesnod:

Now we've got somefink on about aleens. I don't like the sound of aleens, I ate being probed :001_unsure: xxxxxx


----------



## Nicky10

Mum's always watching fings about aliens  but nice ones I fink. They're in star trek all the time

Why would mum look at a site she knows is going to annoy her? She says they breed all these poor dogs over and over again and try to breed them really tiny so all these celeb people will buy them and carry them around all the time :nonod:


----------



## Guest

My mum gotted me and she aint a selebruty xxxxxx


----------



## Nicky10

I know but these are toy dogs being bred really really tiny by people who don't care about anyfing but money and they breed them over and over again in really bad conditions. Then all these celebs buy them and carry them around in bags in silly clothes :nonod:. Your mum didn't buy from those kinds of people I'm guessing and no one could carry you round in a bag all the time


----------



## Guest

I aint going in no bag, what would I goes in a bag for?  I's got paws xxxxx


----------



## Nicky10

Cause some people see dogs as just fashion accessories and they carry them round all the time :nonod:. I wouldn't want to be carried round all the time I prefer running around


----------



## Guest

I'm leepy buddies :Yawn: Night all, night Bumble :001_wub:


----------



## Nicky10

Goodnight Kenzie sweet dreams


----------



## Guest

I'm going to dream of me and Woody chasing a ball together now buddies.:blush:


----------



## Guest

That sounds stoopid to me :frown2:

Night Kenzie, I luffs you :001_wub:

Dog my mum is so sad :nonod: I'm snuggled right up to her xxxxx


----------



## Nicky10

Give her lots of cuddles and kisses they help :yesnod:


----------



## Guest

I'm on it buddy :yesnod: xxxxx


----------



## Nicky10

Good give her some for me as well. I hate seeing hoomans upset :nonod:


----------



## Sandysmum

Aww why's your mum upset Bumby. Give her licks and cuddles from me, I don't like it when any of mums get upset!
Night Kenzie, have nice doggie dreams


----------



## Guest

Her hex boyfriend I finks  He weren't very nice 

xxxxx


----------



## Nicky10

Did you chase him away Bumby? He's not a nice man if he hurt your mum


----------



## Guest

He lives at the nother end of the country but she still luffs him. Apparently he used to use the bad training methods on her though. I wouldn't let him near :frown: I even growl if I hears his voice  xxxxxx


----------



## Sandysmum

That's not right, we'll all go and give him a good woofing to, if he does it again.


----------



## Nicky10

Good for you Bumby you have to protect your mum. Bark everytime he's on the fone and make sure he doesn't get near her


----------



## Guest

Anyway, does anyone want my food? I never eats when my mum is sad, she finks it's because it makes me so sad too, and she's right :yesnod: xxxxxx


----------



## Nicky10

Makes me sad too :nonod: nothing worse than a sad hooman.


----------



## Sandysmum

No fanks Bumby. I don't eat eiver when I feel sad.


----------



## Guest

There isn't :nonod: I've just gived her anotha lick :yesnod: 

I fink I might have some crocdial, does anyone want some? xxxxxx


----------



## Nicky10

Is crocadail nice I've never tried it


----------



## Sandysmum

No fanks. I'm not really hungry.


----------



## Guest

It's real nice Buster :yesnod: it's got nuffing heartifishul in or anyfing 

Are you okay Jet? :crying: xxxxx


----------



## Nicky10

Wonder how I get myself some of these crocdial chews. Where do you get them?


----------



## Guest

I makes mum get them from the vets but we'll post you some in the week buddy to sees if you likes them :yesnod: xxxxxxxx


----------



## Nicky10

Fank you  I'll have to send you something. Anything you'd like?


----------



## Guest

I'm fine buddy :yesnod: But if you could post your self for an hour I'd LUFF that :w00t: xxxxx


----------



## Sandysmum

Yeah, I'm ok Bumby. I just don't like the thought of your mum beig sad.


----------



## Nicky10

Eroswoof said:


> I'm fine buddy :yesnod: But if you could post your self for an hour I'd LUFF that :w00t: xxxxx


That would be really cool :w00t: but I don't fink they allow dogs through the post


----------



## Guest

She'll be okay, Jet :yesnod: Don't you worry 

I finks you just haff to get in that red box Buster and you need a stamp on your ed xxxxxx


----------



## Sandysmum

Ok, if you say so, but give her a speshul big lick from me.
I fink you might get in the post box , but Buster's too big. You'd look real silly with a stamp on your head though!


----------



## Nicky10

I wouldn't fit in the little hole thing to get into the red box :nonod: sides I wouldn't want a stamp stuck to my head might pull some of my fur out


----------



## Guest

I haff done, Jet :yesnod:

Have eiver of you ever gots smellotape stucked to you :001_unsure: You cants gets it off, and then if you DO gets it off, it just sticks to you somewhere else :blink: xxxxxx


----------



## Jonesey

Sorry your Mum's sad Bumble. Did you try doing a trick for her? Maybe pretend you fell off the couch and roll all over on the floor. I tries to make my Mummy laugh sometimes when the licks aren't working.

Our tv is a weirdo and I don't like him unless I'm snuggledy with my peeps and they're giving me nice scratches and strokes. Then he's okay.

I played with a dog that was the same as me today! Well he wasn't the same cuz he was bigger and his furs were very tight and curly, but I liked him a bunch and he played just like me! I miss that guy already.


----------



## Nicky10

I don't like smellotape :nonod: plasters are worse though.


----------



## Sandysmum

I've never had smellytape stuck on me, but mum gets in a real mess wiv it and starts shouting for the golf snakes.


----------



## Nicky10

You don't want it Jet it's mean.

Right buddies off to bed now. Goodnight.


----------



## Sandysmum

Night Buster have nice doggie dreams.
Hi, it's bizkit right? Long time no woof, how you doing buddy?


----------



## Guest

Night Buster, sweet dreams buddy 

Hi Biscuit :w00t: I've gived her loads of licks and hugs and she seems lots better now :yesnod:

My mum gets the golf snakes with that fling-film stuff :yesnod:

You don't wants smellotape on you Jet, it's real grippy and sticky xxxxx


----------



## Sandysmum

She don't use that clingy film stuff no more coz she'd get so cross wiv it she'd end up chucking it on the floor, or in the sink, it always ended up in the bin anyways.
She hates opening things are all all sealed up like dvds, bizkits, and crisps. She pulls such funny faces and says some naughty words.(but it fun to watch)


----------



## Guest

It's weird stuff :001_unsure: I tried to dig some off the floor once and that stucked to me too. I ATE stuff sticking to me.

I'm real glad you gots your gility stuff :yesnod: But me and mum are so jealouse we didn't gets to meet you both  

Mum was asking him undereds of queshtuns on the phone like 'was he barky, was he REALLY that shiny, was he waggy'  :lol: xxxxxx


----------



## Sandysmum

Oooo what did he say, I was on my bestest behaviour honest!


----------



## Guest

He said you was luffly and yes, you was realllll shiny :yesnod: and that you was real friendly and let him play ball wiff you :yesnod:

There's a fly in here and it keeps landing on me  I've growled at it but it aint tooked the int. Can you gets rid of it? xxxxx


----------



## Sandysmum

Just ask it nicely to go away and it will.


----------



## Jonesey

Hi Jet, hi Bumble I am Biscuit and I am very good thanks.

I've never had selfrotape stuck on me, but I chewed up a roll once, didn't come apart at all. Had a very satisfying chewiness about it though. I had some green burrs stuck on me today, Mummy picked them out and tutt tutted at Daddy for not recognizing them. I wanted to eat them, they smelled good. They don't smell good when they're all brown and sticking, then I just want to bite and pull them off.

Chewed up my Daddy's perskipchun glasses though and they were very sad and sighedy about that. Promised myself I wouldn't do it again, but they are really really good to chew, just have to hope they don't leave them nears me so I am not tempted no more.


----------



## Guest

It's okay, Jet, the cat etted it :lol:


Biscuit :lol: That appened to Kenzie today too with the sticky blobses :yesnod: 

Glasses :drool: They're the bestest to chew NEVER. I gets granddads when never I can :yesnod: xxxxxx


----------



## Sandysmum

You cheweda role of smellytape, Biscuit.:w00t: I don't know if I should go well done, or ewwwwww. Didyou have problems getting rid of it, if you know what I mean
They can't blame us for eating things that we shouldn't when they leave them laying around.I hope your dad's got some spare glasses.


----------



## Guest

The worst for that is when you've etted grass, it comes out eggactly the same and sometimes my mum has to pull it out :blink: 

You have to get the spare glasses, Jet, so when they breaks their proper pair it aint your fault :yesnod:

I fink mums finully stopped leaking and she hasn't got that panicky smell no more. Boy that was hard work :frown2: xxxxxxx


----------



## Jonesey

jetsmum said:


> You cheweda role of smellytape, Biscuit.:w00t: I don't know if I should go well done, or ewwwwww. Didyou have problems getting rid of it, if you know what I mean
> They can't blame us for eating things that we shouldn't when they leave them laying around.I hope your dad's got some spare glasses.


That's right on Jet! They leave it and I get it. Lots of times I get treats when I do my stealing and if I'm getting a treat I drop it right away. Treats are always nice. And my Mummy asks me very soft to drop it, I don't like when people yell. Bumby the glasses costed 2 hundred or million dollars I forget now. What is dollars and how do you get so many?

The smellytape I chewed wasn't smelly atall and didn't stick to me too, but it was a nice chew, I could squish it down and I liked it. The crunchy part was the best by far. The glasses, I could chew lots of them if they leave them out for me a very satisfying twisty chewy kind of chew yum. I know I should leave them alone, but temptation is very bad for me.


----------



## Sandysmum

Well I'm off.she gathering all her stuff stuff . So I'll just say night to you all and see you tomorrow.
Night every one and have nice doggy dreams.


----------



## Guest

Night Jet, shiny buddy, sweet dreams *lick*

I'd forgotted at furst, but I DID chew the roll of smellotape the first chrismiss. I kept stealing it :yesnod:

Is it ot where you are Biscuit? xxxxxx


----------



## Jonesey

Eroswoof said:


> The worst for that is when you've etted grass, it comes out eggactly the same and sometimes my mum has to pull it out :blink:
> 
> You have to get the spare glasses, Jet, so when they breaks their proper pair it aint your fault :yesnod:
> 
> I fink mums finully stopped leaking and she hasn't got that panicky smell no more. Boy that was hard work :frown2: xxxxxxx


What kind of grasses you eatin Bumby? I eat grass lots, but I only like it when it's really long grasses. Sometimes I eat some cuz I feel a throw up is coming on, Mummy gets upset, but I don't mind throw ups - specially when I can do them on something soft like the carpet.

I'm so happy you made your Mummy feel better! Yay  ! She just couldn't resist you could she.


----------



## Jonesey

Night night Jetsy. I hope your sleeps are good!


----------



## Jonesey

I don't know if it's ot, what's ot? I am confused.


----------



## Guest

I likes the normal green lawn grass stuff :yesnod: 

It's ot when the suns out and the tempurature goes up xxxxxx


----------



## Guest

Morning everywoof.

How is your mum today Bumble??? 

It's ot here already today, mum tooked me out for my walkies really earlee so I didn't get too ot. Although if I had my new narness I wouldn't be so ot as I am in my old one :glare:

I've not never had smellotape sticked to me but I did get a paster stuck to me when I stayed with my auntie and she couldn't get it off and neither could I and she didn't want to cut it off in case it made mum angree  Mum fort it was funny and cut it off anyways


----------



## cheekyscrip

buenos dias amigos..hace calor...my mum says it is hot...and poor me cannot have nice walkies till dark...and they do not take me to the beach anymore...auuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu....

(_poor Scrip goes back in tears....hates the summer_

but he sends many shy licks to all his online pals....


----------



## Guest

Morning everywoof, Morning Kenzie :001_wub:

My new sista comes home in 20 minits :w00t: 

Morning Scrip, buddy xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Guest

Hi Bumble :001_wub:

Wow that's citing!!! :w00t::w00t::w00t:


----------



## Carla-Jade

hi guys. he jet!

quiet day for me today. its a hard life being adorable!


----------



## Guest

I KNOWS my preshunt has comed but even though I woofed and woofed I couldn't wake her up to answer the door  so now the stoopid post noffice has gotted it :crying: xxxxxxxx


----------



## Guest

Never mind Bumble, it'll be xtra speshul when you get it :yesnod:

Buddies :001_unsure: What's a kennel? :001_unsure:


----------



## Guest

It's not okay in this woofs opiniyin :glare:

Hi Willow!

I aints sure Kenzie, I've never metted one. What's it sound like? Can you eats it? xxxxxx


----------



## Guest

I don't think you can eats it. Mum said I'm going to kennel next week. Maybe it's a big doggy playground :w00t:


----------



## Nicky10

Kennels are where you go stay Kenzie. It is like a doggie hotel sort of but your mum won't be there 

Dog is it hot. It was nice and cold at work they had nair ditioning on or something. Bumby is your mum ok today? :001_unsure:


----------



## Guest

My mum's leaving me???? :crying: :crying: :crying:

Oooo Bumble how's your sista??? :w00t:

And did you hear - I might be meeting Skye!!! :w00t::w00t::w00t::w00t::w00t:


----------



## Nicky10

Why is she leaving you? 

:w00t: Lucky you Kenzie getting to meet Skye I could be meeting Bumby in September but for the metal burds :glare:


----------



## Guest

She's going to Pain wivout me for a whole squeek :crying: :crying: :crying:

Yup Skye's mum and my mum are going to take us on a walk togever with other doggies whos mums are on this forummm.


----------



## Nicky10

I live too far away from everyone to go on one of those . You can go to Pain too Kenzie I'm sure of it. You have to get a passport fing and that takes nasty injections and you have to wait fornever but then you can go anywhere


----------



## Guest

My sista is ere :w00t: Dog she luffs me already, she's following me round NEVERY WHERE and boy oh boy is she fun :w00t: We've played zoomies and all snorts :w00t:

Kenzie  Maybe you could sneeks out and come and stay with me whilst your mums in pain :w00t: 

She's fine agen today Buster :yesnod: She aints spoked to that hooman :glare: xxxxx


----------



## vicki.burns

Hi guys, I haven't been on here in ages, mum banned herself from pf because she kept going on here and not doing house work and study stuff that she needed to do, she still got loads of stuffs to do cos we go holidays on Saturday, but she let me on here to speak to you guys if anyone's here!


----------



## Nicky10

You got your little kitty sister Bumby? I'm glad she's ok there's nothing worse than an upset hooman specially when it's your hooman :nonod:.

Hi Lincoln haven't spoken to you in ages


----------



## vicki.burns

I know she wouldn't let me, but the house has been very clean recently!!!


----------



## vicki.burns

I promised you guys ages ago that I would get a video of me and my auntie....


----------



## Nicky10

Lincoln what were you trying to do to her . You're far too young for that kind of behaviour pups these days honestly :nonod:. Looks like you two were having fun


----------



## vicki.burns

I don't think she likes me very much, I think I'm a bit to nenerjectic for her, she is old and lazy so I don't fink she likes my nenerjies.


----------



## Nicky10

I fink you were a bit much for her but you looked like you were having fun. Your legs are sooooo long


----------



## vicki.burns

Theres this one too Buster, I not jumping on her her, I just begging for food instead, didn't even get none either. Mum said that my tail never never stops wagging though!!!


----------



## Nicky10

But you were being such a good doggie and just sitting there why didn't she give you food?

Buddies I've been out recruiting we may have a new doggie joining us soon


----------



## vicki.burns

It was grandad that had his dinner and I never gots none. Who is the new recroot? Are they a boywoof or girlwoof?


----------



## Nicky10

That's just mean  you were being so good. Hoomans don't seem to realise how much effort it is to just not take the food do they.

The new recroot is called Radley and he's a boywoof I fink I might be wrong :001_unsure: He's a westie like Kenzie


----------



## vicki.burns

Anuver Kenzie!!!!


----------



## Nicky10

I fink so :yesnod:


----------



## Guest

Yup he's like me but you can tell us a part coz his ears are foldy and mine are straight ups :yesnod:


----------



## Nicky10

Maybe we should do a big recrooment drive tell other animals about this thread.


----------



## vicki.burns

Sorted, I don't fink I'll get mix uped


----------



## Guest

Nicky10 said:


> But you were being such a good doggie and just sitting there why didn't she give you food?
> 
> Buddies I've been out recruiting we may have a new doggie joining us soon


Buster guess what. Angel's got a boy woof who hasn't spoke to her for a day. That will teach my sister to have a boywoof when I don't have a girlwoof, nips Angel.

Diesel.


----------



## Nicky10

Woody a good dog he's not on much though. Don't nip Angel that's not very nice :nono:


----------



## Guest

:cryin::cryin::cryiniesel hurt me.

Angel.


----------



## Nicky10

Buddies what do fink of a recrootment drive. Get more four legged friends doggie, feline or whatever


----------



## victoriaaa

Uhrm... yellooowww everyone  mummys finally let me get my paws on the laptop. So im new please be nice, if i bark i dont mean too im just abit scared of other doggies etc atm.. id love to make a friend though :blush:

boyy its been hot today, i spent most of it on the kitchen tiless, mummy wouldnt play ball for long either, SPOILT SPORT!


----------



## Nicky10

Nice to meet you Jessie I'm Buster. We're all really nice here so you don't have to be scared of us :smile:. It is far too hot here as well. I don't do heat :nonod:


----------



## Guest

What now Buster?

Angel.ow Diesel did it again.


----------



## Nicky10

We could like make a fread saying how nice we all are invite other animals that mightn't have seen the thread to come say hello. More friends are always better. The hoomans call it a recrootment drive. I'm sure there are lots of animals out there that need friends

Diesel *growls* stop biting Angel


----------



## Guest

Hi Jessie I'm Kenzie :yesnod:

Now we've got two Jessies :w00t:

What sort of woofter are you Jessie?


----------



## Nicky10

Who's the other Jessie?  I'm starting to loose track of everyone


----------



## Guest

That's a good i dea Buster :yesnod: I ope that Radley comes to join us.

I bet theres lots of nanimals who would want to be friends wiv us :w00t:


----------



## Guest

The other Jessie is a labdoor who lives with a hooman called Katie :yesnod:


----------



## Nicky10

It was Radley that make me fink of it. Mum told me bout the thread he did where he said he wanted friends and I invited him over here. There has to be other animals that are the same doggies, kitties, hoppers rodents all welcome

How did I forget that Jessie


----------



## victoriaaa

Im a springer spaniel. I wasnt meant to be a jessie, mummy thought she bought a jake but there was a mix up and she thought i was too perfect to take back. 

Oooh my mum got me a new thingy today, a no pull harness or summin?? because apparently im pretty strong for a ten month old.. then again mums tiny. She's called Victoria by the way. Its pretty good i now walk at her feet and dont pull and pant as much.


----------



## Nicky10

Mum used to have a springer when she was a puppy and I love playing with springers cause you like to run around as much as I do.

I used to pull mum too there were just so many interesting smells what's a dog to do. She put a thing over my nose so I couldn't pull and I don't do it anymore even without it


----------



## Guest

Ooooooo you're the same nage as me Jessie :w00t::w00t::w00t:


----------



## victoriaaa

Ooooh, its gone fast! I cant wait til my birthday, i hope i get something yum!


----------



## Nicky10

Birthdays are awesome I got soooo much stuff for mine and I got to play with my friends for ages.


----------



## Nicky10

Some of us are rescoo dogs aren't we? Jet I fink. This made mum's eyes leak I fink it is the same for all doggies and their hoomans

I RESCUED A HUMAN TODAY by Janine Allen

Her eyes met mine as she walked down the corridor peering apprehensively into the kennels. I felt her need instantly and knew I had to help her.
I wagged my tail, not too exuberantly, so she wouldnt be afraid. As she stopped at my kennel I blocked her view from a little accident I had in the back of my cage. I didnt want her to know that I hadnt been walked today. Sometimes the overworked shelter keepers get too busy and I didnt want her to think poorly of them.
As she read my kennel card I hoped that she wouldnt feel sad about my past. I only have the future to look forward to and want to make a difference in someones life.
She got down on her knees and made little kissy sounds at me. I shoved my shoulder and side of my head up against the bars to comfort her. Gentle fingertips caressed my neck; she was desperate for companionship. A tear fell down her cheek and I raised my paw to assure her that all would be well.
Soon my kennel door opened and her smile was so bright that I instantly jumped into her arms.
I would promise to keep her safe.
I would promise to always be by her side.
I would promise to do everything I could to see that radiant smile and sparkle in her eyes.
I was so fortunate that she came down my corridor. So many more are out there who havent walked the corridors. So many more to be saved. At least I could save one.
I rescued a human today.


----------



## Sandysmum

There's just one little problem wiv getting lots of new friends on here, remembering who's who. So if the name isn't obvious, could they put their names on. I mean it's easy for someone like me, it's pretty clear that I'm the Jet part in Jetsmum, but it's not always clear. If I remember we were calling biscuit, Jonesy for ages coz thats the user name.


----------



## Nicky10

I know it's so confoosing I even forgot Jessie


----------



## Sandysmum

Yeah, so if everyone could make sure that we know their names, it would help not make mistakes.


----------



## Nicky10

My name is in mum's signature


----------



## victoriaaa

My name is also in the signature.. me sleepy :smile:


----------



## Guest

For Woody.:blush:

Woody you started as my buddy
Now we are much more
When your not hear
I feel fear
When your around
I feel safe and sound
I don't know what to do
For you see Woody
I really miss you.


----------



## woody10

danielled said:


> For Woody.:blush:
> 
> Woody you started as my buddy
> Now we are much more
> When your not hear
> I feel fear
> When your around
> I feel safe and sound
> I don't know what to do
> For you see Woody
> I really miss you.


Oh my darlin Angel I heard you calling me :001_wub:- I missed you sooooooooo much. What a lovely poem - No-one has ever written a poem for me, it made my eyes leaky, like them hoomans do. I'm not gud a writing them - sowee

I'm so sowee i have not bin here for a few days - I have been on some very, very long walks and swims by the river and playing with my Mum. Then when she gets home she won't let me on pooter : as she says she has to wurk - she's mean.

Where's my other girlwoof Jessie (Katie one)? - maybe her mum is like mine and doesn't let her come on often. I noticed there's anuder Jessie on here - wow that's gonna confus my little mind - I can't have 2 Jessie girlwoofs....... can I? :hand::hand:

Big loud woofs to all the other buddies, Bumble, Kenzie, Buster, Jet, Lincoln, Diesel (don't nip Angel, or I'll come after you) and anyone else that I missed...

My mum helped me to put up this photo of me and my bone Yum Yum :001_tt2:


----------



## Guest

Diesel won't stop nipping me he hurts.:cryin:

Angel.



woody10 said:


> Oh my darlin Angel I heard you calling me :001_wub:- I missed you sooooooooo much. What a lovely poem - No-one has ever written a poem for me, it made my eyes leaky, like them hoomans do. I'm not gud a writing them - sowee
> 
> I'm so sowee i have not bin here for a few days - I have been on some very, very long walks and swims by the river and playing with my Mum. Then when she gets home she won't let me on pooter : as she says she has to wurk - she's mean.
> 
> Where's my other girlwoof Jessie (Katie one)? - maybe her mum is like mine and doesn't let her come on often. I noticed there's anuder Jessie on here - wow that's gonna confus my little mind - I can't have 2 Jessie girlwoofs....... can I? :hand::hand:
> 
> Big loud woofs to all the other buddies, Bumble, Kenzie, Buster, Jet, Lincoln, Diesel (don't nip Angel, or I'll come after you) and anyone else that I missed...
> 
> My mum helped me to put up this photo of me and my bone Yum Yum :001_tt2:


----------



## Nicky10

Diesel *loud growl* stop it don't bite your little sister :nono:


----------



## woody10

danielled said:


> Diesel won't stop nipping me he hurts.:cryin:
> 
> Angel.


Angel please show this to Diesel - Diesesl STOP IT NOW, you bad boy :hand:- why are you nippin her? Please don't hurt my darling tweet Angel, I'm gonna have to come and chase you away.


----------



## woody10

danielled said:


> For Woody.:blush:
> 
> Woody you started as my buddy
> Now we are much more
> When your not hear
> I feel fear
> When your around
> I feel safe and sound
> I don't know what to do
> For you see Woody
> I really miss you.


Angel you inspire me - here goes

Angel, you may be a Nintendo thing
But girl I need the love you bring.
Who would have thought that this thread
wuld have made me go all dizzy in the head
Sorry I'm not always here 
But rest assured I hold you dear.


----------



## Nicky10

I might have to have a go at poetry but I warn you it will be awful 

Woody you gonna help with our recrootment drive to get new friends?


----------



## woody10

Nicky10 said:


> I might have to have a go at poetry but I warn you it will be awful
> 
> Woody you gonna help with our recrootment drive to get new friends?


Hiya Buster - Im no gud at poetry either - but just fort I'd give it a go and that's what I came up with - not a gud as Angel's.

Of course I will help with the recrootment drive although I haven't been on here so much so most my friends are already on this fred.


----------



## Nicky10

I was finking we could do threads all inspired by Radley earlier who posted a thread asking for friends. Did he ever turn up on this thread? There must be other animals out there not just dogs that need a friend or 10


----------



## vicki.burns

Hi Jessie, I'm Lincoln, I'm still looking for a fwend :blush:. I finks people finks that I am too nenergetic but that's cos of the 'pringerness in me, I loved to pull but I gots a no pull narness too!!


----------



## Nicky10

I like playing with springers but you tire me out :Yawn: way before you guys do.


----------



## vicki.burns

I could run for ages and ages, is it just you and me Buster?


----------



## Nicky10

I don't know. The fluffball and the shiny one are normally around at this time wonder where they are.


----------



## vicki.burns

I like that name for bumble, I think it's funny!! Is his Mummy ok, I haven't read lots because there was about 25 pages!!!!!! But I saw peoples asking if she was ok, I hope she's ok...


----------



## Nicky10

He says she's fine now I hope she is nothing worse than an upset hooman :nonod:. Something about her ex-boyfriend upsetting her but Bumby has the right idea he growls and barks when he's on the phone


----------



## vicki.burns

That's not good  He always looks after his Mummy doesn't he. I bet she's glad she's got him. I don't want to leave you on your own Buster but Daddy's just picked up my bed and says it's bed time, so I will speak to you tomorrow buddy.

Night Night


----------



## Nicky10

Goodnight Lincoln sweet dreams. I'm off to bed soon too


----------



## Guest

Mobrning buddies. Morning Woody.:blush: ow Diesel no is it any wonder mum put Diesel in the doggie hotel when she went to bed.


----------



## vicki.burns

Morning Guys,

It's wakies time for everyone now.

Get up, Get up, GET UP AND PLAY!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pika

Erro woofs!!

I is sorry I asnt been on much..mum keeps closing the pooter!


----------



## vicki.burns

My Mum kept doing that too Skye, she said that naddicshun was bad and stopped coming on here for a bit which means I had to stop coming on here for a bit


----------



## woody10

Morning Angel :001_wub: - I had nice dweams bout you last night. I hope that Diesel learns his lesson and he behaves today.

Morning Lincoln, Skye and the other buddies who are on here today. Wishing you all a great day. 

Woof later


----------



## Guest

woody10 said:


> Morning Angel :001_wub: - I had nice dweams bout you last night. I hope that Diesel learns his lesson and he behaves today.
> 
> Morning Lincoln, Skye and the other buddies who are on here today. Wishing you all a great day.
> 
> Woof later


I had nice dreams about you too Woody.:001_wub: wish Diesel was behaving mum taps him on the nose telling him no but he thinks it's funny.

Angel.


----------



## Guest

Morning everywoof, morning Kenzie :001_wub:

Salmon mouse :drool: xxxxxxxx


----------



## victoriaaa

Hey lincoln, yeah thats the same with me  ... i love running, i go with my mummy sometimes too, but she's tell me to slow down because she's not ussain bolt or summin? i wonder who he is.. i bet im faster than him anyway. 

Oh have you got a no pull harness too, ive just been out on mine again. I barked at a dog though he kept turning round and staring.. got abit nervous.

Hello everyone else.. did you hear the thunder? wow it was loudddddddd! mummy let me sleep in the living room with the tv on. So i secretly hope theres more thunder!


----------



## Guest

Hi Jessie, buddy, I'm Bumble :yesnod:

You haff to bark at the thunder to make it go away :yesnod: xxxxx


----------



## victoriaaa

Hi bumble  oooh i dunno about that, i bark enough as it is..plus it wasnt that bad, i got to sleep on the sofa :w00t::w00t:.. is that what you do? i think you do, because it went away after a while


----------



## woody10

Morning Bumble and Jessie 

- the sky shouted at me today, and I bark and chase it... but never can catch it as it goes away too quickly for me


----------



## victoriaaa

i try to catch bee's but their too fast too


----------



## Guest

Buddies :crying: Big Ted has gone to that bridge place xxxxx


----------



## Guest

Hi Buddies :w00t: Hi Bumble :001_wub:

I had a citing morning :yesnod: I was outside with mummy and there was a man sitting on a big moving monster going over the grass. I sat and watched him for a bit but then the monster got closer to me and it was a bit scary  But then the man stopped it and got off and said hi to me and I looked at the big monster and it wasn't so scary and the man let me sit on his lap on top of the big moster :w00t::w00t::w00t:

And then we went down to the uck pond :yesnod: And there was a won but I've met nuff wons to know to leave them alone :yesnod: and some ucks which ran into the water when I went to say hi :nonod:

Oooo and I heard the funder too!!! I had to go to the toilet in the rain :nonod:

What's everywoof else been doing?


----------



## Guest

Oh Bumble :crying: Who's Big Ted? :crying:


----------



## katie200

hellooooooo bumbles and everyone hows you all i was playing in the garden and i got wet now i on the pooter to say helloooo


----------



## victoriaaa

oooh i think their the monsters im not allowed near? i chase em and get abit close to the blades?? i thought it was a game, like that sweepppy brush thingy. Apparently not.


----------



## Nicky10

Hi everywoof what you guys been up to? We haven't had any funder here yet I don't like it but the fireworks are so soooo much worse. I've been sleeping most of the day dog is it hot and then mum was worrying about some poor yorkie that was in a jumper and being dragged down the street :nonod:


----------



## victoriaaa

My mum was the same the other day, she did that race for life thingy on sunday when it was hot hot hot, and a lady was running with a yorkshire terrier in a pink hoody. 

Ooooh i smell something yummy *sniff sniff* what your fav treats?


----------



## Nicky10

:nonod: poor doggies. My favourite treats are the natures menu ones they're sooooo yummy.


----------



## Guest

I've been playing with my new sista :yesnod: boy is she fun :w00t:

http://www.petforums.co.uk/rainbow-bridge/174573-my-boy-ted.html That's big ted :crying: My mum was real fond of him and she's been all leaky.

I dont's trust them masheens :skep: but I DO trust salmon mouse :drool: xxxxxx


----------



## vicki.burns

Hi guys, we had tunder too it was loud but I was good with it, it didn't scare me I just slept on the sofa and woke up a couple of times.

I haff to wear my narness all the time Jessie, I pull too much on my collar and start choking myself!


----------



## Guest

Hi Lincoln, buddy. 

Right everywoof, I's off to gility :w00t:

Woof you all later :yesnod: xxxxxxx


----------



## vicki.burns

Laters Bumble, I hope you do good again!


----------



## Guest

Diesel if you don't behave
And stop nipping me
Mum said your going in the hotel
Til you calm down
She tells you down
But you hurted me again
Do it again
And I'm telling Woody
You really hurted me today:cryin:
What a bad day
Nothing seems good today
Apart from Woody coming on earlier.:blush:


----------



## katie200

hey all *waggle tail * i back hope all ya woofer are doing fine i just had tea and now got a bone nom nom


----------



## woody10

danielled said:


> Diesel if you don't behave
> And stop nipping me
> Mum said your going in the hotel
> Til you calm down
> She tells you down
> But you hurted me again
> Do it again
> And I'm telling Woody
> You really hurted me today:cryin:
> What a bad day
> Nothing seems good today
> Apart from Woody coming on earlier.:blush:


*I DON'T LIKE DIESEL,* he's hurting my dear sweet Angel.

Tell him if he don't stop hurting you then I gonna tell all other woofers on here to ignore him when he comes on...


----------



## woody10

katie200 said:


> hey all *waggle tail * i back hope all ya woofer are doing fine i just had tea and now got a bone nom nom


Hi Jessie - did you find yourself anuder boy woof-friend? Hope you've bin enjoying yourself

Yummy a bone, enjoy. Did you see the photo my Mum took of me chewing my bone on Sunday, that one is all gone now and I have to wait days now before the next one.


----------



## woody10

Eroswoof said:


> Hi Lincoln, buddy.
> 
> Right everywoof, I's off to gility :w00t:
> 
> Woof you all later :yesnod: xxxxxxx


Hiya Bumble - hope you had a gud time at gility. I'm going in the morning and am getting eggscited already


----------



## Guest

Hi everywoof, evening Kenzie :001_wub:

Boy that was fun xxxxxx


----------



## Sandysmum

Hi guys. Dog has it been ot here. It's not nice anymore and I'm almost wishing for rain, almost but not quite coz I ate the rain.


----------



## Nicky10

Anywoofs here? I'm bored mum is doing some report fing for uni and there's only so long I can watch her do that. Anyone want to play?


----------



## Guest

I'll play :w00t: xxxxxxxx


----------



## Nicky10

We could play chasies wait *searches carefully for any trees or farm animals* yeah chasies


----------



## Guest

:glare: I finks you'd best move this cat tree fing too actually  xxxxxx


----------



## Guest

Taps Buster with paw your it runs off.

Angel.


----------



## Nicky10

As long as you don't get stuck on top of it this time fluffball it will be fine :lol:.

(I am just joking I don't want to offend you )


----------



## Nicky10

*Runs off after Angel* I'm going to get you


----------



## Guest

:lol: It's okay buddy :yesnod: I know you's lots better now :yesnod:

*runs after you both* xxxxxxxx


----------



## Nicky10

You know what would be really cool if we could all the doggies on pf to play :w00t:.

*taps Bumby with nose* you're it now buddy


----------



## Guest

Runs owwww didn't see that tree that hurted.:cryin:


----------



## Nicky10

You ok Angel? Now just don't run up it :lol:


----------



## Guest

*chases you* 



*vanishes suddenly* :blink: xxxx


----------



## Nicky10

Bumby where are you? What have you done now?  *looks around panicked*


----------



## Guest

*reappears 20ft further on*

Rabbit hole :yesnod: xxxxxxx


----------



## Nicky10

I'm meant to be the one getting stuck down rabbit holes Bumby being a terrier and all :lol: *runs away from Bumby*


----------



## Guest

They should put signs up so I knows they're there :yesnod:

*runs after you* *tries to heard you* xxxx


----------



## Nicky10

Dey really should :yesnod: those fings are dangerous. *cuts sharply to the left and dodges tree*


----------



## Guest

Nicky10 said:


> You ok Angel? Now just don't run up it :lol:


:lol: Will try not too I'm sleepy so off to dream of Woody.


----------



## Nicky10

Goodnight Angel sweet dreams


----------



## Guest

Nicky10 said:


> Goodnight Angel sweet dreams


Night night Buster buddy.


----------



## pika

Erro woofs g'mornin'

Teehee sorry I asn't been on much..I might be getting a brother soon (I'm not saying anythin' more but - wait and see if this all works out )


----------



## Nicky10

:Yawn: morning everyone at least I fink it's morning. Not quite awake yet


----------



## Guest

Morning buddies.


----------



## woody10

morning everywoof. Hello to my special girl :001_tt1: Angel - I hope that Diesel is behaving himself.

Just back from gility - my Mum did really well today, and I did not nip her as she was doing it all the right way. We had to do everything in silence, she just had to direct me with her body and arms, which was much easier for me and guess what, I am now starting to understand what I should be doing when she wants me to weave, although I must be calm before I start it.

She has just given me ANUDER bath  - I only had one on Sunday. YesterdayI rolled in somethink that smelled lovely to get rid of the soap mell and now she put more of that soap smell on me. HOOMANS!!!


----------



## victoriaaa

Morningggg, just got back from my walkies.. glad im back it looks like its gunna rwain i hate rwain..i saw a sheltie on my way... oooh she was pretty! i reckon they must get veryyy hot in the sun sun..


----------



## victoriaaa

:Yawn: waiting for mummy to finish... is it my turn yet? :Yawn:


----------



## katie200

helloooooooooo all woofer *waggle tail* hows it goin i been playing ball what you all up too woody i missed ya buddy hey jet and bumbles


----------



## woody10

katie200 said:


> helloooooooooo all woofer *waggle tail* hows it goin i been playing ball what you all up too woody i missed ya buddy hey jet and bumbles


Hi Jessie :001_wub:- I missed you as well, when you're on pooter I'm not and when I am on you're not  I have been dweaming bout you and Angel every night).

Hello other Jessie - it's gonna get confusing  with 2 Jessies - I love the photo of you waiting for your turn on the pooter and I must say you are VERY pretty

I won't be on for long now as I am going to see my "little" friends and their 2 doggies but hopefully Mum will let me go on later tonite.


----------



## victoriaaa

Thankyouuu :blush: urhm.. You can call me Jessie J.. Like that pop star *hums & wiggles bum to 'forget bout the priceee taggg'*


----------



## katie200

woody10 said:


> Hi Jessie :001_wub:- I missed you as well, when you're on pooter I'm not and when I am on you're not  I have been dweaming bout you and Angel every night).
> 
> Hello other Jessie - it's gonna get confusing  with 2 Jessies - I love the photo of you waiting for your turn on the pooter and I must say you are VERY pretty
> 
> I won't be on for long now as I am going to see my "little" friends and their 2 doggies but hopefully Mum will let me go on later tonite.


i know buddy i been dreaming about ya and i be on here later too as katie give me the i want my lattop back look hoomans :nonod: dont get that i need to chatch up with ya glad you well :w00t: (((hugs))) i going to dog park in a bit *waggle tail* you have fun


----------



## katie200

hellooo jessie j my name jessie great aint it *waggle tail* great pic by the way


----------



## victoriaaa

Hello jessie (im not talking to myself honest ), it is  thankyou, im watching your video's as we speak.


----------



## katie200

victoriaaa said:


> Hello jessie (im not talking to myself honest ), it is  thankyou, im watching your video's as we speak.


awww coool *waggle tail* is it the one with my fave toy is it i love my pink hamdbag do you have a fav toy


----------



## victoriaaa

I have a mini football, its popped inside and battered now but i wuvv it  i wuvv playing catch and football. Also a little tug elephant thing from that pound shop, it was my first toy as a pup, mum doesnt think i know but ive got a box full under the stairssssss, and she gives me a new one every so often. Wow i do yours


----------



## katie200

victoriaaa said:


> I have a mini football, its popped inside and battered now but i wuvv it  i wuvv playing catch and football. Also a little tug elephant thing from that pound shop, it was my first toy as a pup, mum doesnt think i know but ive got a box full under the stairssssss, and she gives me a new one every so often. Wow i do yours


my hamdbags my first toy a noone can have it it mine it go to the park with meee even if katie say noooo i take it any way i have a new bubble ball it amazing lol do you have one :w00t: you see soooo coool do you have any cat friends too i do they verry useful:smile:


----------



## Nicky10

Hi buddies hope you all had a good day. I was playing with a newfie puppy which is always fun he's even fluffier than the fluffball. 

Mum keeps saying I'm getting a cat sister same as Bumby's :001_unsure: I'm not sure I want one. I wasn't asked first.

This is going to get confoosing with two Jessies


----------



## victoriaaa

Nooooo i dont  im a little bit afwaid of cats. :blush: id like a friend though.


----------



## katie200

victoriaaa said:


> Nooooo i dont  im a little bit afwaid of cats. :blush: id like a friend though.


awww i be ya friend jessie i only like smokey he look like a tiger and knock my sweets down for me lol hello buster how you doing buddy


----------



## Nicky10

I'm ok just far too hot. I'm laughing at mum though she's panicking she managed not to send a report that was due in yesterday to uni


----------



## Guest

Mums Internet was off her uncle turned it off for some reason.


----------



## katie200

Nicky10 said:


> I'm ok just far too hot. I'm laughing at mum though she's panicking she managed not to send a report that was due in yesterday to uni


ooooh nooo hope she get it sorted buster :nonod: glad your doing well*waggle tail*



danielled said:


> Mums Internet was off her uncle turned it off for some reason.


hey buddy nooo net ahhhh woof *waggle tail *glad ya back


----------



## Guest

Morning everywoof, morning Kenzie :001_wub:

Are you itchy? :001_huh:

Your mums real upset :001_unsure:

She shouldn't be! Look how a pea she's made me










Frozen salmon mouse :drool:

:w00t:

xxxx


----------



## katie200

awww hello brumble great pic buddy looks nice what you have there


----------



## Nicky10

She can't find it now  but at least the teacher person knows. That looks like fun Bumby


----------



## Guest

Hi everywoof, Hi Bumble :001_wub:

Yeah my mum's all leeky today  I dunno what's up with her, hoomans are just daft :blink: 

I am a bit itchy today actually, I'm not sure why :huh: 

I'm SO glad you like your kong and your mouse! You look very handsum in that foto :blush:


----------



## Nicky10

Give her a cuddle from me Kenzie nothing worse than leeking hoomans :nonod:


----------



## Guest

Do you fink your furs growing back a bit and it's making you hitch? 

It's frozed salmon mouse, Jessie, Kenzie sented it to me :drool:

Hi Buster!

You always look bootiful in nevery foto Kenzie :001_wub: xxxxxx


----------



## Guest

I will Buster :yesnod: We're going out for a barbyq soon :drool:

Maybe that's why I'm itchy Bumble :w00t: I never fort of that


----------



## Nicky10

Barbyq :drool: lucky Kenzie


----------



## katie200

coooool buster sounds nice i have a big big bone nom nom nom :w00t: hi other woofers  hows all doing


----------



## Guest

I've only never beened to a barbyq one  stupid cow mum  

Do you fink you could steal me stuff and send it to me :w00t: xxxxxxxx


----------



## Guest

Sure Bumble :w00t: They have all sorts of nice food like skake! :w00t: But mum only eats snasages made from corn :blink:


----------



## victoriaaa

woooooow!! my mum just let me off the lead for the first time.. i wuvved it!! i was good and kept coming back, ooooops better go mums pinching pooter back to tell everyone..


----------



## Nicky10

I'll never understand these hoomans that insist on eating like hoppers :nonod: so silly.


----------



## katie200

victoriaaa said:


> woooooow!! my mum just let me off the lead for the first time.. i wuvved it!! i was good and kept coming back, ooooops better go mums pinching pooter back to tell everyone..


wow coooooooooooool i bet you looooved it i remember my first time i was sooooooooooo much funnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn


----------



## katie200

Nicky10 said:


> I'll never understand these hoomans that insist on eating like hoppers :nonod: so silly.


i fink there called vegatrin buster my peeps the same they eat quorn nugets too :nonod: i dont get it either


----------



## Nicky10

Vegatrin that sounds about right I just don't get it. At least my hooman doesn't


----------



## Guest

I don'ts like skake :glare: You knows how fussy I am :lol: xxxxx


----------



## Nicky10

They do nausages and chikin and ribs and all kinds of nummy stuff as well


----------



## victoriaaa

I enjoyed it lotsies  oooh did someone say bbq *licks lips* yum!


----------



## Nicky10

Bumby mum says she feels kinda bad that you're sending me anotha present but I haven't gotten you anything. Are you sure you wouldn't like new treats or a toy?


----------



## Guest

Nicky10 said:


> Bumby mum says she feels kinda bad that you're sending me anotha present but I haven't gotten you anything. Are you sure you wouldn't like new treats or a toy?


Buster I think Diesel is jealous.

Angel.


----------



## Nicky10

Why? I don't want him to be jealous I can't send you guys anything though :001_unsure:


----------



## katie200

Nicky10 said:


> Vegatrin that sounds about right I just don't get it. At least my hooman doesn't


i dont get it too :nonod: hoomans  :blush:


----------



## Nicky10

Buddies do you know this fread only started a month ago . We do bark a lot


----------



## Guest

Nicky10 said:


> Why? I don't want him to be jealous I can't send you guys anything though :001_unsure:


Ever since I got a boy woof who I love, Woody diesel has hated me and bullies me.:cryin:


----------



## Nicky10

Tell him I sic my friend Leo on him he's a trained attack hopper :yesnod: unless he stops hurting you


----------



## Guest

Nicky10 said:


> Tell him I sic my friend Leo on him he's a trained attack hopper :yesnod: unless he stops hurting you


He said so what and attacked me again.:cryin:

Angel.


----------



## Nicky10

Right I'll be back with Leo give me a minute or two


----------



## Guest

Nicky10 said:


> Right I'll be back with Leo give me a minute or two


I was being nice to Diesel owwwwww he won't let me up.


----------



## Nicky10

*Leo jumps up and nips Diesel on the nose hard*

Told you I'd get help :yesnod:


----------



## woody10

danielled said:


> Ever since I got a boy woof who I love, Woody diesel has hated me and bullies me.:cryin:


Oh no... I think that Diesel may e little jealous as he loves you as well and he doesn't know me. Maybe he is trying to be protective.

Maybe what you need to do is reassure him that you love him but you need other friends as well and tell him that I am a nice boy....


----------



## Guest

woody10 said:


> Oh no... I think that Diesel may e little jealous as he loves you as well and he doesn't know me. Maybe he is trying to be protective.
> 
> Maybe what you need to do is reassure him that you love him but you need other friends as well and tell him that I am a nice boy....


Owwwwwww.::cryin: I told him but owwwww he started biting.:cryin:

Angel.


----------



## Guest

Nicky10 said:


> *Leo jumps up and nips Diesel on the nose hard*
> 
> Told you I'd get help :yesnod:


Bad bunny.:nono: Bites angel. Down Leo.

Diesel.


----------



## Nicky10

Stop biting Angel or I go for a more vulnerable spot


----------



## Nicky10

Ok mum says we should try the diplomatic route first so will you two please sit down and discuss issues you have with each other without having to resort to biting you?


----------



## pika

Erro guys sorry I asn't been on I asn't been well  these silly flying ants bit my face!!


----------



## Nicky10

Are you ok Skye? :001_unsure:


----------



## pika

Yeah!! It's better than the bee sting I got last year..me and summer and not a good match!!

Buster I've missed you :blush::001_wub:


----------



## Guest

Nicky10 said:


> Ok mum says we should try the diplomatic route first so will you two please sit down and discuss issues you have with each other without having to resort to biting you?


Tried that move before coming back on here he cornered me and bited harder.:cryin: diesel get off me.:cryin:

Angel.


----------



## Nicky10

pika said:


> Yeah!! It's better than the bee sting I got last year..me and summer and not a good match!!
> 
> Buster I've missed you :blush::001_wub:


I missed you too :blush: I'm glad you're ok


----------



## pika

Ow as you been Buster?? :blush:


----------



## Nicky10

danielled said:


> Tried that move before coming back on here he cornered me and bited harder.:cryin: diesel get off me.:cryin:
> 
> Angel.


Diesel I will get Leo to bite you in a private place :nono: leave Angel alone


----------



## Nicky10

pika said:


> Ow as you been Buster?? :blush:


I've been good just really really warm. How about you apart from mean insects?


----------



## Guest

Nicky10 said:


> Diesel I will get Leo to bite you in a private place :nono: leave Angel alone


Leo is a bunny I'm a golden retriever. Growls at Angel. Bites again harder.

Diesel.


----------



## Nicky10

Diesel *loud growl* stop it! He can jump really really high


----------



## pika

Nicky10 said:


> I've been good just really really warm. How about you apart from mean insects?


Thats good!  I as been good...really hot but mum gave me a cool bath today!


----------



## Nicky10

pika said:


> Thats good!  I as been good...really hot but mum gave me a cool bath today!


I don't like baffs :nonod: I have icebergs in my water that cools me down and lying on the kitchen floor does too. At least at work they have the cold air fing on


----------



## Guest

Nicky10 said:


> Diesel *loud growl* stop it! He can jump really really high


Growl back at you no I won't stop it. I hate Angel.

Diesel.


----------



## Nicky10

Why? What the hell did Angel do to you?


----------



## siberiankiss

Is there room for me here? I need to make some frends cos my mummy is not speaking to me coz the bossy lady said we shudn't come back to dog skool because I am too disruptive. Was just bored! Sit... stay... borrrrriiiiinnnng.


----------



## Nicky10

You're more than welcome to the gang. We're a nice bunch just ignore Diesel and Angel they're having a family spat. I don't like doing bedience either it's really boring :Yawn: so I don't blame you for not wanting to do it. So what's your name? What kind of dog are you?


----------



## siberiankiss

*wags*

Baldy-two-legs call me Oscar. Sometimes Oscie and sometimes Osc. Dunno why I has so many names! Am lucky I guess or they are stoopid. 

Am pedigree scruff type of dog. Have yoo seen Lady and the Tramp? Am like Tramp. And useded to live outside on me own too just like him!


----------



## Nicky10

You're just like me then a scruffy dog no one really knows the background of. At least you have better hoomans now


----------



## siberiankiss

Sometimes they better but they would be even betterer if I gots chicken every day instead of just for treats.


----------



## Nicky10

Chicken everyday would be awesome :drool:


----------



## pika

Nighty night guys


----------



## Nicky10

Goodnight Skye sweet dreams :001_wub:


----------



## Guest

Nicky10 said:


> Why? What the hell did Angel do to you?


She got a boy woof and I don't have a girl woof.

Diesel.

Ouch limps over to Buster. Mums taking Diesel to the hotel again for a few days to calm down. I did nothing to deserve this.

Angel.


----------



## Nicky10

No reason to hurt her . You come lie beside me Angel I'll stop him


----------



## vicki.burns

Hi guys,

Well done Jessie (J) for your first time off the lead, I bet your Mummy was weally proud. I go off the lead all the time over the field, but only there cos no one weally goes there and I just get too eggcited when I see other people or woofers and go and jump on them. Are you still looking for that special fwend? ... Me too ... :blush:

... but you might not like a toy boy ...



Kenzie, I hope the barbecoo was nice, I luff them, I always get a snausage!

And Bumble, you looked like you weally enjoyed your kong.


----------



## katie200

hey *waggle tail * can i join you all to night i been a bad i chewed up a shoe and not i wont get no treats hoooman no fair :nonod::cryin:


----------



## vicki.burns

I try that all the time, they always catch me, it's fun when I manage to get them out into the garden though


----------



## Nicky10

I don't chew shoes anymore but I did when I was a puppy and mum used to get angry. That was before she learned enough about dogs to realise it was her fault for leaving them where I could get them


----------



## katie200

well to be fair i really wanted that sheo and it was up hight out the way but smokey knocked it down and i kinda got carried away everyone noone happy now :nonod: but come on woofer how can the miss 1 little shoe they have another  how you all been anyone else in the dog house as to speck tonight :blush:


----------



## Nicky10

No I've been a good boy today it's just too warm to be naughty here. They need both shoes in the pair their paws get hurt otherwise. Unless it's those really silly shoes that hurt their paws of course


----------



## katie200

Nicky10 said:


> No I've been a good boy today it's just too warm to be naughty here. They need both shoes in the pair their paws get hurt otherwise. Unless it's those really silly shoes that hurt their paws of course


ahhhh i seee well what there gonna do now one shoes gone :blink: i been feeling in a silly mood today maybe the heat got to my brain glad you been good cos buster its not nice in the dog house .:nonod:


----------



## Nicky10

I don't like mum being annoyed with me :nonod:. She can buy another pair apparently some woman love going shoe shopping and you've given her the perfect excuse to do it :yesnod:. Mum on the other hand hates it


----------



## katie200

Nicky10 said:


> I don't like mum being annoyed with me :nonod:. She can buy another pair apparently some woman love going shoe shopping and you've given her the perfect excuse to do it :yesnod:. Mum on the other hand hates it


well buster that my treat money gone if they have to get another hole pair cant they just get the one shoe the same one i chewed  but it its a pair they need then it will reall be no treats for me :yikes: :thumbdown:


----------



## Nicky10

The shops don't sell one shoe I don't fink and I don't fink the return policy covers but my dog ate it. I'm sure you'll still get treats


----------



## katie200

Nicky10 said:


> The shops don't sell one shoe I don't fink and I don't fink the return policy covers but my dog ate it. I'm sure you'll still get treats


ooooooh it not good buster :nonod: i hope i get a treat i cant go long with out one if i dont will you share your treat buddy :w00t: my shoe chewing day are up now :smile:


----------



## Nicky10

Sure you can have some liver cake if you would like. We've run out of naturesmenu treats. Guess it's another embarrassing trip to pets at home tomorrow where she'll annoy the staff again


----------



## katie200

Nicky10 said:


> Sure you can have some liver cake if you would like. We've run out of naturesmenu treats. Guess it's another embarrassing trip to pets at home tomorrow where she'll annoy the staff again


coooool buddy pets &home fun if you lick the toy it yours:yesnod: :yesnod: mum dont look happy when i do that thou but still toys:001_tongue:


----------



## Nicky10

Yeah but mum always argues with the staff cause they tell people the wrong ways to look after animals . I can't take her anywhere


----------



## katie200

Nicky10 said:


> Yeah but mum always argues with the staff cause they tell people the wrong ways to look after animals . I can't take her anywhere


yeah my mum more of a get what we need and leave she once told me off for touching the toys on the counter :nonod: but the counter guy gave me a treat :w00t: but it sound to me buster she trying to look after the animal you lucky to have a mumthat stick up for them :yesnod: :yesnod:


----------



## Nicky10

The person that used to own my little hopper friend was told all the wrong information by the PAH people and he was treated really really badly so she sort of takes it personally I fink.


----------



## katie200

Nicky10 said:


> The person that used to own my little hopper friend was told all the wrong information by the PAH people and he was treated really really badly so she sort of takes it personally I fink.


awwww :nonod: not good buster they should get more clued up on stuff me fink :nonod:


----------



## Nicky10

They said he could just eat pellets, a tiny cage was ok, toys were just cage decorations and not necessary and he didn't need any exercise . Mum had to take him when she went over there and they sprayed him with cage cleaner because he was chewing the bars of the cage because he was bored.


----------



## katie200

Nicky10 said:


> They said he could just eat pellets, a tiny cage was ok, toys were just cage decorations and not necessary and he didn't need any exercise . Mum had to take him when she went over there and they sprayed him with cage cleaner because he was chewing the bars of the cage because he was bored.


awwww buster that too sad see your mum great my mum once told pets at home off cos she sow a hamster that hand passed over to rainbow bridge in the cage and some little kids where crying not good at all:nonod:


----------



## Nicky10

:nonod: I've seen dead fishies in there but never hamsters. At least Leo has a good hooman now


----------



## katie200

Nicky10 said:


> :nonod: I've seen dead fishies in there but never hamsters. At least Leo has a good hooman now


yeah thats a really goooood thing buster :w00t: i going to the dog park tomorrow with elle my dog friend we will be running about for hours:w00t:


----------



## Nicky10

:w00t: have fun. I'll be at work tomorrow playing with Sammie the newfie puppy and sucking up to the boss :yesnod:. Then we're going to the park if it's cooled down later on


----------



## katie200

Nicky10 said:


> :w00t: have fun. I'll be at work tomorrow playing with Sammie the newfie puppy and sucking up to the boss :yesnod:. Then we're going to the park if it's cooled down later on


buster that sounds funnnnn yeah elle a cool dog to play with :w00t: i hope you have a cool day too


----------



## Nicky10

I hope you have fun too with Elle. Anyway off to bed now g'night


----------



## katie200

Nicky10 said:


> I hope you have fun too with Elle. Anyway off to bed now g'night


night night buster you have a nice sleep talk to ya soon buddy:smile:


----------



## Guest

Nicky10 said:


> No reason to hurt her . You come lie beside me Angel I'll stop him


Thank you Buster. He's in the dog hotel still. He is being so mean hurting me.

Angel.


----------



## woody10

Morning all woofers - hello Angel :001_wub: and Jessie :001_wub:

I know how to solve the problem between Diesel and Angel

*WE NEED TO FIND DIESEL A GIRL WOOF*

*please help*, I want him to stop hurting my Angel....

I'm off to gility this morning, so catch up with you all later. Have fun walkies and a great day


----------



## Guest

woody10 said:


> Morning all woofers - hello Angel :001_wub: and Jessie :001_wub:
> 
> I know how to solve the problem between Diesel and Angel
> 
> *WE NEED TO FIND DIESEL A GIRL WOOF*
> 
> *please help*, I want him to stop hurting my Angel....
> 
> I'm off to gility this morning, so catch up with you all later. Have fun walkies and a great day


He really hurted me last night.

Angel.


----------



## woody10

danielled said:


> He really hurted me last night.
> 
> Angel.


Awwwww sorry to hear that - sending you hugs.... I thought your mum was sending him to the "hotel"

He is worried he is going to lose you to me so we must find him a girl-woof then I am sure that he will stop.

Let's see if any woof on here will be his girl-woof


----------



## Guest

woody10 said:


> Awwwww sorry to hear that - sending you hugs.... I thought your mum was sending him to the "hotel"
> 
> He is worried he is going to lose you to me so we must find him a girl-woof then I am sure that he will stop.
> 
> Let's see if any woof on here will be his girl-woof


He is in the hotel. He's mean.

Angel.


----------



## Nicky10

I'm sorry Angel I don't fink we need to find him a girlwoof he needs to wise up and realise he shouldn't be jealous


----------



## victoriaaa

Tanks lincoln! it was cooool i wuvved it, grandads taking me again tonight because mummys going to the in laws for tea.. i cant go their lergic. 

Noo i havent have you  id love to run around the field with another springer that would be amazing!!!! 

Woof Morning everyone


----------



## Guest

Morning everywoof, morning Kenzie :001_wub: xxxxxx


----------



## Guest

Morning everywoof, morning Bumble :001_wub:

Mum's not very a pea with me today :blush:


----------



## Guest

Was it somefing to do with a deer? :lol: xxxxxxx


----------



## Guest

:w00t: Yes!!! :w00t: Boy oh boy are deer fun to chase!!! :w00t:

I don't know why mum's so angree, I came back


----------



## Guest

I've never seed one  can they fly like burds?

Was you afta the oof? :w00t: xxxxxx


----------



## pinkrhino

hello guyz!


----------



## Guest

Hi buddy! How's your day been?

xxxx


----------



## pinkrhino

Fun! all my hoomans were here all day! 'Cos of strikes and all that, anywayz I haz ta go now. Bye bye!


----------



## Guest

Nicky10 said:


> I'm sorry Angel I don't fink we need to find him a girlwoof he needs to wise up and realise he shouldn't be jealous


Buster he said if he doesn't have a girlwoof he will keep attacking and hurting me.

Angel.


----------



## katie200

helllo woofers *waggle tail* how ya all doin


----------



## vicki.burns

victoriaaa said:


> Tanks lincoln! it was cooool i wuvved it, grandads taking me again tonight because mummys going to the in laws for tea.. i cant go their lergic.
> 
> Noo i havent have you  id love to run around the field with another springer that would be amazing!!!!
> 
> Woof Morning everyone


I am not a real Springer though, I am only arf, my woofer mummy was a Lurcher

Hi everyone!


----------



## victoriaaa

I know but I bet your fasttttttt  

Mummys just got home and logged me into the pooter to say night, I had good walkies with grandad, he told mummy I was great, my advocates come, looks like I'm getting worrrmmmed tomorrow, mum shrieks at me for playin with the other worms, she doesn't like them very muchhh.

Night everywoof


----------



## Guest

Night Jessie buddy :yesnod:

Dog that was scary :crying: Mum had to go to the mergency hooman vets :crying: xxxxxxx


----------



## Nicky10

:yikes: Is she ok Bumby? :nonod:


----------



## Guest

Nicky10 said:


> :yikes: Is she ok Bumby? :nonod:


Buster Diesel is still in the dog hotel.


----------



## Nicky10

Good tell him that girls don't like dogs that beat up female dogs :nonod:


----------



## vicki.burns

I am fast, weally weally fast, it was my wormer day todays!

Is she ok Bumble?


----------



## Guest

Nicky10 said:


> Good tell him that girls don't like dogs that beat up female dogs :nonod:


I know I was norty at first but I'm good now just Diesel now.


----------



## Guest

She's fine buddies :yesnod: Don't worry, it's me you should be worrying about - she forgot to get me my nardines for tomorrow 

I HATES squirmer day, Lincoln, that's when you've gots to use your speed and get outs of the way :yesnod: xxxx


----------



## Nicky10

Bumby give your mum a cuddle from me . Nardines ick I don't understand how dogs can like them :nonod:

Wormers run Lincoln :yesnod:.


----------



## vicki.burns

I can't even member eating it though Bumble, I saw the box but I never see'd it after that. They did give me these big lumps of cheese tonight though, they were nice :yesnod:

I go olidays soon, 2 sleeps, 2 sleeps!!


----------



## Nicky10

They hide it in the cheese Lincoln  it's a very mean trick. What does mum mean when she's talking about anal glands and mine might need expressed? Anywoof? I don't like the sound of it


----------



## vicki.burns

I don't know Buster you are normally the knowledge master...

Hide it in the cheese  but that's so naughty :nono:


----------



## Nicky10

I know but I don't know what it is and it doesn't sound good :001_unsure:

It is very naughty tricking us into taking medicine like that :nono:


----------



## vicki.burns

I don't fink that they would do it to be nasty though... I got a new tag for my collar the other day!! Shiny and silver and the shape of a bone!


----------



## katie200

*waggle tail* hey all buddy how it hanging :w00t: i went to the park to day with elle


----------



## Nicky10

No mum says worms are bad bad fings that live in your belly and eat all your food the wormer gets rid of them


----------



## vicki.burns

Guys I'm sorry but I'm going to have to go sleep cos mummy is falling asleep next to me, plus when I wake up in the morning it will be one more sleep!!!!!


----------



## Nicky10

Goodnight Lincoln sleep well.

Hi Jessie sounds like a fun day. I've been carefully supervising mum studying and we were at the park playing with two boxers. It's funny to watch her studying I don't know why she feels the need to bang her head off the desk though


----------



## katie200

Nicky10 said:


> Goodnight Lincoln sleep well.
> 
> Hi Jessie sounds like a fun day. I've been carefully supervising mum studying and we were at the park playing with two boxers. It's funny to watch her studying I don't know why she feels the need to bang her head off the desk though


:w00t: yeah it was really fun *waggle tail * why your mum doing that buster it mush be funny to see i like it when my mum get all hyper and starts talking to her pc :blink: do you think she know it wont talk back hahaha:nonod:


----------



## Nicky10

I have no idea :nonod: she does it when she's studying. Mum does that too or she talks to people on the screen who talk back


----------



## katie200

Nicky10 said:


> I have no idea :nonod: she does it when she's studying. Mum does that too or she talks to people on the screen who talk back


omg buster they talk back :w00t: i dont think they talk back to my mum buster she just talks away to it in a loud voise but i still fink she coolish :blush:


----------



## Nicky10

Sometimes they do  it's scary. I think she's cool just a bit :crazy:


----------



## katie200

Nicky10 said:


> Sometimes they do  it's scary. I think she's cool just a bit :crazy:


hahahaha buddy all hooman are :crazy: my mum say to me she wish she was a cat what wrong with being a dog :blink: but i dont fink she likes being a hoooman :001_tongue:


----------



## Nicky10

They are all completely crazy that's why our ancestors decided to make them our pets they would be lost without us :yesnod:. Why would she want to be a cat? Dogs are much better


----------



## katie200

Nicky10 said:


> They are all completely crazy that's why our ancestors decided to make them our pets they would be lost without us :yesnod:. Why would she want to be a cat? Dogs are much better


i agree buster us dog a sooo much cool then cats and i have my pet hooman trained :yesnod: they do what ever i want wish some of the other dog with keep there hooman on a lead they up set my mum today :nono:


----------



## Nicky10

Mum's wrapped around my paw I fink I've got her well trained. Just no idea how to stop her tripping over her own paws though 

That's not their dogs fault hoomans are idiots sometimes.


----------



## katie200

Nicky10 said:


> Mum's wrapped around my paw I fink I've got her well trained. Just no idea how to stop her tripping over her own paws though
> 
> That's not their dogs fault hoomans are idiots sometimes.


hahahaha yeah my hooman clumsy but i still fink the other dogs need to take the hooman to obidance classes then they would be better around other hooomans dont ya thin buster :smile:


----------



## Nicky10

Yeah why don't they run hooman bedience classes? Some really need them. They spend years and years at school don't they teach them anything?


----------



## katie200

Nicky10 said:


> Yeah why don't they run hooman bedience classes? Some really need them. They spend years and years at school don't they teach them anything?


i know buster :nonod: they need an bedience class for hoomans it would make the hole world better :blush: my mum say she thinks im a lovely girl today :w00t: she really looooves me and that took loads of training her after i chewed up stuff  :001_tongue:


----------



## Nicky10

Yay but it's easy to get them to like you huge sad I'm so abused eyes, cuddles, kisses so easy to manipulate. You know they think they're smarter than us


----------



## katie200

Nicky10 said:


> Yay but it's easy to get them to like you huge sad I'm so abused eyes, cuddles, kisses so easy to manipulate. You know they think they're smarter than us


hahaha yeah they fink they are buster but there really not have you seen hoomans dance they completely silly :nono: we are the smart one we :yesnod: and yep your so right they fall for the im a puppy that dont know better look :w00t:


----------



## Nicky10

Hoomans dancing :lol: :lol: :lol: it's brilliant. We are so much smarter than them


----------



## katie200

Nicky10 said:


> Hoomans dancing :lol: :lol: :lol: it's brilliant. We are so much smarter than them


hoooman danceing sooooo funny buster and the music they dance to :w00t: we are way smarter buster i agree we could teach them a trick or too :001_tongue:


----------



## Nicky10

But it's so hard to teach them tricks :nonod: takes forever. I like the music and the dancing is sooooooo funny


----------



## katie200

Nicky10 said:


> But it's so hard to teach them tricks :nonod: takes forever. I like the music and the dancing is sooooooo funny


i know what you mean buster teaching them trick is hard maybe more treat would make them lean faster  music its cool danceing is hahaha when mum dance lol :w00t:


----------



## Nicky10

But I do the whole positive reinforcement thing only with kisses instead of treats. Maybe I should try a clicker that might work :idea:

Anyway I'm off to bed now I'm so tired. Goodnight


----------



## katie200

Nicky10 said:


> But I do the whole positive reinforcement thing only with kisses instead of treats. Maybe I should try a clicker that might work :idea:
> 
> Anyway I'm off to bed now I'm so tired. Goodnight


*waggle tail* click my really work i give it a try too buster :w00t: good night buster sleep :w00t:


----------



## Guest

Morning buddies.

Angel.


----------



## victoriaaa

Oooh i must be verryyy lucky to have the wormers that go at back of my neck, i suppose its easier does worms,fleas etc in one.. but i wouldnt sit still.. i used my speed as suggested.. in the end mummy put it on while i was having my food... CHEATER!

Oh ohhhh... i think i dug something i shouldnt.. potatoes? i thought they were hidden balls.


----------



## Nicky10

Hi buddies anywoofs around? Mum got really annoyed today cause there were these people selling really young puppies . Hopefully a hooman on here can help them. She didn't even get in trouble when her boss saw we were on here


----------



## katie200

helloooooo buddies how you all been *waggle tail* awww buster thats sad hope peeps can help her


----------



## Nicky10

Someone might be able to Jessie . The hoomans that have them can't be bothered anymore


----------



## Guest

Nicky10 said:


> Someone might be able to Jessie . The hoomans that have them can't be bothered anymore


Mum said the is alot of building work going on.


----------



## Nicky10

At your house Angel?


----------



## katie200

Nicky10 said:


> Someone might be able to Jessie . The hoomans that have them can't be bothered anymore


awwww i hope so buster my paws are crossed for ya


danielled said:


> Mum said the is alot of building work going on.


*waggle tail* helloooo angel how it going


----------



## Nicky10

I hope so too they're only babies and their mum is dead


----------



## katie200

Nicky10 said:


> I hope so too they're only babies and their mum is dead


AWWWW buster some hoooman gotta help em  i been trying to keep mum entained today her eye blow up and she had to come of the pooter :nonod:


----------



## Nicky10

Her eye blew up :yikes:


----------



## Guest

Nicky10 said:


> At your house Angel?


Yes well at mums.


katie200 said:


> awwww i hope so buster my paws are crossed for ya
> 
> *waggle tail* helloooo angel how it going


I'm Goid free from Diesel.:w00t:

Angel.


----------



## katie200

Nicky10 said:


> Her eye blew up :yikes:


yes :yesnod: buster it look really sore she not a happy hooman today she really miss going on her laptop and all of pf all day she been cranky :001_unsure: but i showing her a few tricks to lighted her mood :w00t: :yesnod:


----------



## katie200

danielled said:


> Yes well at mums.
> 
> I'm Goid free from Diesel.:w00t:
> 
> Angel.


awww glad ya good angel did diesel run away :001_unsure:


----------



## Nicky10

Good :yesnod: I hope her eye is ok.

Buddies I have to go to the vets on Monday :001_unsure:. These anal gland fings apparently they need squeezed


----------



## katie200

Nicky10 said:


> Good :yesnod: I hope her eye is ok.
> 
> Buddies I have to go to the vets on Monday :001_unsure:. These anal gland fings apparently they need squeezed


yeah it will be buster:w00t:

awww buddy good luck at the vets hope you get a treat for going :blush:


----------



## Nicky10

I always do but I don't know what the vets going to squeeze I don't like the sound of that :001_unsure:


----------



## Guest

katie200 said:


> awww glad ya good angel did diesel run away :001_unsure:


No mum took him to the hotel so he can't hurt me again.


----------



## katie200

Nicky10 said:


> I always do but I don't know what the vets going to squeeze I don't like the sound of that :001_unsure:


awww buster is your mum going to be with you she will know cuddle buddy i be thinking of ya



danielled said:


> No mum took him to the hotel so he can't hurt me again.


awww why desial hurting ya angel have you had a fight :nonod:


----------



## victoriaaa

Oooh ouch buster, hope you get a yummy treat.


----------



## Nicky10

I always get a nice treat doesn't mean I like the vet though he always wants to stick sharp things in me :nonod:. Mum will be going with me


----------



## Guest

katie200 said:


> awww buster is your mum going to be with you she will know cuddle buddy i be thinking of ya
> 
> awww why desial hurting ya angel have you had a fight :nonod:


He is jealous because I got a boy woof and he has no girl woof. Diesel started it.


----------



## katie200

Nicky10 said:


> I always get a nice treat doesn't mean I like the vet though he always wants to stick sharp things in me :nonod:. Mum will be going with me


awwww i know buster cuddles but your a brave buddy



danielled said:


> He is jealous because I got a boy woof and he has no girl woof. Diesel started it.


awww angel why havent he got a girl woofer is he pickie i could set him up if ya like :blush:


----------



## Guest

katie200 said:


> awwww i know buster cuddles but your a brave buddy
> 
> awww angel why havent he got a girl woofer is he pickie i could set him up if ya like :blush:


Don't know but he won't stop til he gets one. Where is Woody.:blush:


----------



## Nicky10

Tell him that girlwoofs don't want abusive boywoofs :yesnod: and unless he's nicer he won't get one


----------



## Guest

Nicky10 said:


> Tell him that girlwoofs don't want abusive boywoofs :yesnod: and unless he's nicer he won't get one


Tried that one the other day he went for me mum stopped him and told him to chew on a toy instead thatswhen she took him to the hotel I think.


----------



## katie200

danielled said:


> Don't know but he won't stop til he gets one. Where is Woody.:blush:


my mum say dolly the her nintendog is looking for a boy woofer :smile: maybe he would like her :blush:


----------



## Guest

katie200 said:


> my mum say dolly the her nintendog is looking for a boy woofer :smile: maybe he would like her :blush:


Did somebody say girl woof? Mum just let me out of the dog hotel.

Diesel.


----------



## katie200

danielled said:


> Did somebody say girl woof? Mum just let me out of the dog hotel.
> 
> Diesel.


disel im dolly *waggle tail* mum let me on here with jessie i here you looking for a girl woofer i looking for a boywoofer you like playing ball wana be firends :w00t:


----------



## Nicky10

*Buster's head starts spinning* I'm going to get so confused with both of you having two dogs


----------



## katie200

Nicky10 said:


> *Buster's head starts spinning* I'm going to get so confused with both of you having two dogs


*waggle tail* buster buddy ill remind you when me jessie chatting ta ya :001_tongue:


----------



## Nicky10

That's good I'll be so confused otherwise


----------



## Guest

Evening everywoof, evening Kenzie :001_wub:

A Bumble camed in the post :blink: xxxxx


----------



## katie200

Nicky10 said:


> That's good I'll be so confused otherwise


it ok buddy i know the feeling i get confused toooo :blush:


----------



## Nicky10

Eroswoof said:


> Evening everywoof, evening Kenzie :001_wub:
> 
> A Bumble camed in the post :blink: xxxxx


I sawd that Bumby very strange :blink:


----------



## Guest

He wont play with me though :crying: xxxxx


----------



## pinkrhino

'llo guys can't stay long, walkes! Just wanna say, I'll be on all day tommoro! cya


----------



## Sandysmum

Hi guys, did you miss me. I feel like I've not had a good woof with you for aaaages, but it's only been two days!


----------



## Nicky10

Do either of you know what anal glands are and why they need squeezed by the vet? I has to go on Monday :001_unsure:


----------



## Carla-Jade

hi jet,. miussed you


----------



## Guest

katie200 said:


> disel im dolly *waggle tail* mum let me on here with jessie i here you looking for a girl woofer i looking for a boywoofer you like playing ball wana be firends :w00t:


Yes please.:w00t:


----------



## Nicky10

Now Diesel girlwoofs don't like abusive boywoof so be nice to her or you'll have us to deal with :nono:


----------



## Guest

katie200 said:


> disel im dolly *waggle tail* mum let me on here with jessie i here you looking for a girl woofer i looking for a boywoofer you like playing ball wana be firends :w00t:


Yes please.:w00t: I love playing ball.

Diesel.


----------



## Guest

Nicky10 said:


> Now Diesel girlwoofs don't like abusive boywoof so be nice to her or you'll have us to deal with :nono:


I will be nice. Errrr Angel. Walks over to Angel.

Diesel.

Uh oh runs to hide behind Buster.

Angel.


----------



## victoriaaa

Urm i thinks its because they havent emptied enough on there own when youve gone to the toilet buster..the vet will sort it  

mums got a sore throat.. she said she hopes it not her glands again, maybe she's the same, & has to have em squeezied?


----------



## Sandysmum

Carla-Jade said:


> hi jet,. miussed you


Oh fanks Willow, I'm glad you missed me, I don't fink anyone else did, but your my speshul number 1 girlwoof, so that's all that matters.


----------



## Nicky10

danielled said:


> I will be nice. Errrr Angel. Walks over to Angel.
> 
> Diesel.
> 
> Uh oh runs to hide behind Buster.
> 
> Angel.


*stands in front of Angel* You'd better not hurt her :nono:



victoriaaa said:


> Urm i thinks its because they havent emptied enough on there own when youve gone to the toilet buster..the vet will sort it
> 
> mums got a sore throat.. she said she hopes it not her glands again, maybe she's the same, & has to have em squeezied?


:001_unsure: I still don't like the sound of that. They just take tablets for sore throats :yesnod:



jetsmum said:


> Oh fanks Willow, I'm glad you missed me, I don't fink anyone else did, but your my speshul number 1 girlwoof, so that's all that matters.


I missed you Jet


----------



## Sandysmum

Fanks Buster. I fink I might be getting dicted to here coz I really missed not talking to you guys!
Don't worry bout the anal gland thing.I've had it done and it don't really hurt, it's just a bit undignifried thats all.


----------



## Nicky10

Undignified?


----------



## victoriaaa

She cant take tablets she's silly. Has to have medicine. 

Dad wants to swop my crate for a new bed so he can put the chairs back at the breakfast bar  mum says no :nono: but we will get a new bed now you mention it.. yay!


----------



## Sandysmum

Yeah, but it doesn't really hurt, honest.


----------



## Nicky10

New beds are good :yesnod: you can still sleep in your crate I do it's just not shut anymore.

I hope it doesn't hurt


----------



## Sandysmum

You'll be fine Buster honest! Just don't worry about it, worrying makes it seem worse than it is.It's all over in a minit or 2 anyways.


----------



## Nicky10

You promise Jet? :001_unsure:


----------



## Guest

Nicky10 said:


> *stands in front of Angel* You'd better not hurt her :nono:
> 
> :001_unsure: I still don't like the sound of that. They just take tablets for sore throats :yesnod:
> 
> I missed you Jet


I won't hurt her.

Diesel.


----------



## Nicky10

Hmm *stays close* you can talk to her from there


----------



## pinkrhino

'llo again, back from walkies! so, how were you holding up without me?


----------



## Guest

Nicky10 said:


> Hmm *stays close* you can talk to her from there


Backs away from Diesel whimpering.

Angel.

Angel it's ok. Look I'm lay down plus can't get to you and don't want to hurt you.

Diesel.


----------



## katie200

disial i still here its dolly the nintendog i wana be your girlwoofer please  

jessie say hi jet i missed talking to ya buddy 

bumble i seen your twin on another thread:w00t:


----------



## Nicky10

*nudges Angel over with his nose* You'll be fine I'll stop him


----------



## Guest

katie200 said:


> disial i still here its dolly the nintendog i wana be your girlwoofer please
> 
> jessie say hi jet i missed talking to ya buddy
> 
> bumble i seen your twin on another thread:w00t:


I want to be your boy woof Dolly


----------



## katie200

buster hellooooo have you seen brumbles twin


----------



## Nicky10

Yes that fing is weird :blink:


----------



## katie200

danielled said:


> I want to be your boy woof Dolly


you made me sooo happy desial cuddles :001_wub: now


----------



## Sandysmum

Promise it won't hurt, it's just abit uncomfitable and undignifried, but it doesn't really hurt.
Hi Jessie. 
Talk in a bit coz I'm off out for a bit now.


----------



## victoriaaa

Mums never shut it anyway, she letted me come and go as i pleased. 

I dont want winter to come back, i wuvv these light night late walks


----------



## katie200

jetsmum said:


> Promise it won't hurt, it's just abit uncomfitable and undignifried, but it doesn't really hurt.
> Hi Jessie.
> Talk in a bit coz I'm off out for a bit now.


hi jet yep i sure will talk to ya later glad ya ok cuddles


----------



## pinkrhino

gotta go, cya


----------



## Guest

I went to gility and some hoomans were talking about how they splint their dogs ears or tie them up with smellotape so they're show purfect :blink: me and my mum came out :001_unsure: 

My mum was SO barrassing on the beach :frown2: xxxxx


----------



## Nicky10

At least they're not allowed to cut half their ears off and bandage the other half upright for months :nonod:

What did your mum do? We're going to PAH tomorrow I'm dreading it we always get shouted at *sigh*


----------



## Guest

You'll haff to pretend you aren't with her :lol:

She felled face down in the seaweed and then she kept slipping and couldn't get up and all the other hoomans were pointing and laffing at her :glare: xxxx


----------



## Guest

Nicky10 said:


> *nudges Angel over with his nose* You'll be fine I'll stop him


Runs away from Diesel. No Idon't want to be bit.:cryin:

Angel.


----------



## Nicky10

But she'll be holding my lead  can't really deny that she's my pet when she's got hold of me.

Hoomans are always falling it's cause they walk on two paws not four like any sensible creature :yesnod:


----------



## Guest

It was all in her face and her fur :glare: she still smells funny :yesnod: xxxx


----------



## Nicky10

Seaweed smells so icky mum eats it 

Bumby your mum is saying you never stop barking again


----------



## Nicky10

danielled said:


> Runs away from Diesel. No Idon't want to be bit.:cryin:
> 
> Angel.


Well you stay over here with me and Leo and then Diesel can talk to you from over there :yesnod:


----------



## Guest

She wasn't happy :lol:

 Why does she keep saying that? I haven't barked for about 3 minits now!

Oh! I did whilst I was typing :lol:  xxxxx


----------



## Nicky10

I know all lies clearly :lol:


----------



## Guest

You've gots to bark :yesnod: It's the funnerest thing never, and you've got to let them know you're there :yesnod: xxxxxx


----------



## Nicky10

Barking is fun :yesnod: mum lets me bark once or twice and then she tells me to be quiet. She even taught me to whisper bark a bit quieter so I could still bark and not annoy the neighbours. Who never complain about the yorkies across the street who bark alllllllll the time


----------



## Guest

I don't think I could do a whisper bark :frown2: I don't have an inside voice :lol: xxxxx


----------



## Guest

Nicky10 said:


> Well you stay over here with me and Leo and then Diesel can talk to you from over there :yesnod:


Angel I'm sorry I bited you.

Diesel.

You hurted me Diesel.:cryin:

Angel.


----------



## Nicky10

I know but I got rewarded for barking quieter so I kept doing it.

Any of you guys got that msn thing and I can talk to you on there? Mum only uses it for those silly word war fings when she does that whole write a novel in a month challenge. Might as well use it more often.


----------



## Nicky10

danielled said:


> Angel I'm sorry I bited you.
> 
> Diesel.
> 
> You hurted me Diesel.:cryin:
> 
> Angel.


Well you stay over here Angel Leo will bite him in erm sensitive areas if he hurts you won't you buddy. *Leo's nose twitches*. Now Diesel you won't hurt her again will you?


----------



## Guest

I'll get her to send you a private smessage :yesnod:

Our new bunny friend is coming tomorrow :w00t: xxxx


----------



## Sandysmum

Hi Bumby!
I don't bark alot, only if someone comes to the door or I hear any spishus noises that don't sound right, specially at night. It's so funny when people knock on the door and I bark, it really scares some of them. Sometimes mums opened the door and they've been on the over side of the gate holding it shut. Anyone would fink I was a big scary monster or somefink.


----------



## Nicky10

Eroswoof said:


> I'll get her to send you a private smessage :yesnod:
> 
> Our new bunny friend is coming tomorrow :w00t: xxxx


I bet you can't wait :w00t:. Wonder if we're gonna try another hopper friend for Leo someone on here told mum to get a young female so she might try that



jetsmum said:


> Hi Bumby!
> I don't bark alot, only if someone comes to the door or I hear any spishus noises that don't sound right, specially at night. It's so funny when people knock on the door and I bark, it really scares some of them. Sometimes mums opened the door and they've been on the over side of the gate holding it shut. Anyone would fink I was a big scary monster or somefink.


I did that when these really dodgy teenagers came to the door one night and it came out really really deep. They ran a mile :lol: must have thought I was a mastiff


----------



## Guest

Did you bark at my granddad? :w00t: he luffs being barked at even more than my mum does :glare: xxxxx


----------



## Sandysmum

Yeah, but only till mum opened the door and I could see he was friendly, after that I don't fink I barked at him.


----------



## Nicky10

Buddies we're nearly on 400 pages :yikes:


----------



## Sandysmum

That's a lot of woofing!:w00t:


----------



## victoriaaa

We have msn, mum forgot all about it till that post someone just made...had to update and decline a billion people n everything. i think that facebooky chat has took over.. though i think mums more addicted to this now.. hoomans!


----------



## Nicky10

Mum's definitely more addicted to this :yesnod: then again so am I .

What happened to the recrooment drive idea? New buddies would be awesome


----------



## woody10

Hiya Buddies, there's so many of you on here now I forget all your names. 

Finally Mum's let me on here today, she's been on the pooter all afternoon - apart from when she took me walkies. Hope you've all been having fun

Hiya my 2 girl woofs Angel :001_wub: and Jessie :001_wub:

I am so glad that Diesel has found a girlwoof - as he won't be hurting my girlie anymore.


----------



## Guest

Nicky10 said:


> Well you stay over here Angel Leo will bite him in erm sensitive areas if he hurts you won't you buddy. *Leo's nose twitches*. Now Diesel you won't hurt her again will you?


No I promise I won't hurt Her. I was a bad boy. Go on Angel nip me I'll let you nip me for being a bad boy. Licks Angel.

Diesel.


----------



## Guest

I wented for my last walk and some small hoomans squirted my mum with a water pistol :001_huh: xxxxx


----------



## Nicky10

Water pistols are fun :w00t: plus they cool you down. Hoomans have water fights with them


----------



## Guest

woody10 said:


> Hiya Buddies, there's so many of you on here now I forget all your names.
> 
> Finally Mum's let me on here today, she's been on the pooter all afternoon - apart from when she took me walkies. Hope you've all been having fun
> 
> Hiya my 2 girl woofs Angel :001_wub: and Jessie :001_wub:
> 
> I am so glad that Diesel has found a girlwoof - as he won't be hurting my girlie anymore.


Woody I was A bad dog hurting Angel.

Diesel.

Yaaay Woody missed you.

Angel.


----------



## Nicky10

Buddies I'm being tortured tortured I tell you. Mum has this big bit of chocolate sitting right there and tells me I can't have it. I know it's poisonous for doggies but it smells so good and it's right in front of my nose :nonod:. Even my best puppy dog eyes aren't getting me some something about heart attacks and convulsions


----------



## woody10

danielled said:


> Woody I was A bad dog hurting Angel.
> 
> Diesel.
> 
> Yaaay Woody missed you.
> 
> Angel.


Diesel I forgive you and I am sure that Angel will too in time - but I think you need to get her a nice little treat to say sorry

Angel I bet you are now very happy that Diesel has founda girlwoof - I told you that was the reason. BUT he shuldnt have taken it out on you


----------



## woody10

Nicky10 said:


> Buddies I'm being tortured tortured I tell you. Mum has this big bit of chocolate sitting right there and tells me I can't have it. I know it's poisonous for doggies but it smells so good and it's right in front of my nose :nonod:. Even my best puppy dog eyes aren't getting me some something about heart attacks and convulsions


I know how you feel... but honestly Buster don't touch them. I ate a whole box last year (my Mum left it laying around) and had to go have my stomach cleaned out by the vets - so take it from me - NOT WORTH IT !!!


----------



## Nicky10

I know they're bad I wouldn't eat any but dog is it tempting and it smells sooooooo good. I ate half a chocolate cake once and I was perfectly fine mum almost had a heart attack though


----------



## woody10

Eroswoof said:


> I went to gility and some hoomans were talking about how they splint their dogs ears or tie them up with smellotape so they're show purfect :blink: me and my mum came out :001_unsure:
> 
> My mum was SO barrassing on the beach :frown2: xxxxx


Bumble - Hope you've had a gud week and fun at gility. I've been reading thru all the woof chat that I have missed and this one of yours has me confused  . That's not normal, there are some strange hoomans around, why wuld they do that, don't sound nice. My Mum wuld never do that to me.


----------



## Nicky10

Woody it's even worse some hoomans cut off their dogs tails or half their ears and bandage the other half to stand upright for months :nonod:.

She gave me a little tiny flake of chocolate and said that was all I'm getting.


----------



## Guest

woody10 said:


> Diesel I forgive you and I am sure that Angel will too in time - but I think you need to get her a nice little treat to say sorry
> 
> Angel I bet you are now very happy that Diesel has founda girlwoof - I told you that was the reason. BUT he shuldnt have taken it out on you


Angel is scared of me now and it's all my fault. I'm going to get her the lucky collar she really wants on one of my walks.

Diesel.


----------



## woody10

Nicky10 said:


> Woody it's even worse some hoomans cut off their dogs tails or half their ears and bandage the other half to stand upright for months :nonod:.
> 
> She gave me a little tiny flake of chocolate and said that was all I'm getting.


OMG - my mum said that hoomans were not allowed to cut off tails anymore, wot orrible hoomans, that's like us taking their tongues away.

And cutting half their ears off, I can't even think bout it - poor woofers.


----------



## woody10

danielled said:


> Angel is scared of me now and it's all my fault. I'm going to get her the lucky collar she really wants on one of my walks.
> 
> Diesel.


good lad.... I am sure she will forgive you, just give her some time.


----------



## Nicky10

Some cut dogs vocal chords so they can't back anymore or cut cats toes off so they remove their claws :nonod:. They can cut off working gundogs tails I fink


----------



## Nicky10

danielled said:


> Angel is scared of me now and it's all my fault. I'm going to get her the lucky collar she really wants on one of my walks.
> 
> Diesel.


She'll come around Diesel just give her time.


----------



## Guest

Buddies mum has leaky eyes.


----------



## Nicky10

What's wrong with her?  Nothing worse than a sad hooman


----------



## woody10

Sorry to hear your Mum's got leaky eyes Diesel, hope she's ok

Buddies, gotta log off pooter now, so will say night night to you all and woof soon. 

Angel & Jessie I'll be dreaming off you....


----------



## Nicky10

Goodnight Woody sweet dreams


----------



## Guest

Nicky10 said:


> What's wrong with her?  Nothing worse than a sad hooman


She's missing Chilli and Toby she is really struggling to accept losing Chilli.


----------



## Nicky10

She did everything she could for Chilli a lot more than most people would have done she shouldn't blame herself.


----------



## Guest

Nicky10 said:


> She did everything she could for Chilli a lot more than most people would have done she shouldn't blame herself.


She said she wishes she could do more. Now I'm getting leaky eyes.:cryin:

Angel.


----------



## Nicky10

I'm sure everyone that's lost a family member or beloved pet wishes that but sometimes there's nothing you can do


----------



## Guest

Who's about to play with? :w00t: xxxxx


----------



## Nicky10

I am Bumby :w00t: but I'll be off to bed soon


----------



## Guest

Hi Buster :w00t:

Oo, mums sending you them crocs on Monday :yesnod:

We've got another edgehog here but he's tinnyyy, even smallerer than me :001_huh: xxxxxx


----------



## Nicky10

I can't wait they sound yummy. Mum says the postman was very bemused delivering a package for Buster Walker lol. Are you sure I can't get you anything? I feel bad. Is the hedgehog ok? Must be really small if it's smaller than you


----------



## Sandysmum

Hi guys, what we doing tonite then?


----------



## Guest

He'll get used to it :yesnod: :lol:

I's fine buddy but fank you.

He's a baby edgehog, his mum went to the bridge  xxxxxx


----------



## Nicky10

poor little prickly guy. I'm sure your mum will make sure he's ok. I could send you some naturemenus treats you like those don't you?


----------



## Guest

Jettttttt :w00t:

I do really luff those, Buster  and mum can never find them.

She says the edgehog will be fine, he just needs a bit of luff :yesnod: xxxxx


----------



## Nicky10

I'll get you some when we go to PAH tomorrow if your mum will send me your address . I need to get some too ran out and mum needs hay and stuff for the hopper. Good to know the hedgehog will be ok


----------



## Sandysmum

Hi fluff face, did you miss me then?


----------



## katie200

*waggle tail* helloooo buster bumble and jet how all tonight


----------



## Nicky10

Hi Jessie I'm good just a bit tired :Yawn: snuggled up to mum on the sofa watching charmed. How about you?


----------



## Sandysmum

Hi Jessie, have you had a good day?


----------



## Guest

I always miss you went you aren't here to play wiff, Jet :yesnod:

Did you do your jumps? :w00t:

Fanks Buster :drool: xxxxxxxx


----------



## katie200

Nicky10 said:


> Hi Jessie I'm good just a bit tired :Yawn: snuggled up to mum on the sofa watching charmed. How about you?


awww buster charmed is cool to watch i am being verry good tonight my mum has been a bit stressed so i sitting with her watching the fly on the window what a life hey buster glad you having a relaxing night :w00t:



jetsmum said:


> Hi Jessie, have you had a good day?


hi jet i had a cool day the suns been shineing the bubble ball been making noise again all fun  how are your day been


----------



## Nicky10

It has been very relaxing all mum's uni work is done so no more banging her head off the desk until of course the post people manage to loose it again . I like watching it but it's very strange can hoomans really do that?

No problem Bumby you're getting me treats so I should get you some too :yesnod:


----------



## Guest

Fanks Buster :w00t: I'll takes them to gility :yesnod:

Mums laffing at me cause I'm playing with a mouse and she says that's a cat toy xxxxxx


----------



## Nicky10

It's not the mouse she thought was a rat is it? :lol: Who says you can't play with it if you like it


----------



## katie200

Nicky10 said:


> It has been very relaxing all mum's uni work is done so no more banging her head off the desk until of course the post people manage to loose it again . I like watching it but it's very strange can hoomans really do that?
> 
> No problem Bumby you're getting me treats so I should get you some too :yesnod:


hahahaha yeah buddy it verry strange hoooman hey


----------



## Nicky10

They had one where a hooman turned into a cat


----------



## Sandysmum

Yeah Bumby I love jumping. I'll jump over anyfing and onto anyfing, but it's great to have proper jumps now. It makes me feel like I'm doing real gility. We're going to try the tunnel tomorrow, I'm so xcited.


----------



## Nicky10

Jumping is awesome my favourite part of gility :yesnod:


----------



## Guest

That's the one Buster :yesnod: :lol:

That's what I fink, I'm not putting it down anyway and no-one else is playing with it xxxxx


----------



## Nicky10

Don't put it down she might fink it's a rat again :lol: sounds like a fun toy


----------



## Sandysmum

I've had a great day thanks Jessie. I've not been out properly for 2 days coz mums not been well, so we had an extra long time out on the fields and I did jumps, and after I shared mums tea - snausages.


----------



## Nicky10

Give your mum a cuddle for me Jet if she's not well


----------



## katie200

jetsmum said:


> I've had a great day thanks Jessie. I've not been out properly for 2 days coz mums not been well, so we had an extra long time out on the fields and I did jumps, and after I shared mums tea - snausages.


awww jet that do sound like a really nice day buddy :w00t: hows your mum now jet hope she ok  my mum been really cranky her eye blown up and it sore i fink :nonod:


----------



## Nicky10

I still can't believe your mum's eye blew up Jesse :yikes: give her a special cuddle from me too


----------



## Guest

I ope she's better soon Jet, I don't fink my mum would cope without her late night tefelone calls to your mum 

xxxxx


----------



## katie200

Nicky10 said:


> I still can't believe your mum's eye blew up Jesse :yikes: give her a special cuddle from me too


i will buddy i know it shocking she more clusy now than nomal :nonod: :lol:


----------



## Nicky10

You'll have to keep an extra special eye on her then


----------



## Sandysmum

Mum's ok thanks Buster. She was feeling dipresed, but she's a lot better now. I've given her a cuddle from you. She loves doggie cuddles.
I hope your mum's eye gets better soon Jessie.
It's not nice when our hoomans are feeling bad or ill. I wish they were all always happy and well.


----------



## Nicky10

I hate seeing mum sick or hurt :nonod: but cuddles make them feel better and make them love us more the scientist people said so :yesnod:


----------



## Guest

And lick them when they lick :yesnod: xxxxxx


----------



## Sandysmum

Mum likes talking to your mum at night as well Bumby.
Everybody already knows that doggie cuddles are good for hoomans and dogs, we don't need no sientist to tell us that.


----------



## katie200

Nicky10 said:


> You'll have to keep an extra special eye on her then


i will buster cos she keeps droping thing she so silly  and maybe a nudge or two will stop her banging into the dog gate too :nonod:



jetsmum said:


> Mum's ok thanks Buster. She was feeling dipresed, but she's a lot better now. I've given her a cuddle from you. She loves doggie cuddles.
> I hope your mum's eye gets better soon Jessie.
> It's not nice when our hoomans are feeling bad or ill. I wish they were all always happy and well.


awwww jet i sooo happy your mum feeling much better sending super cuddles to her too  thanks jet i fink she will be ok me to jet i wish alll hooman where happy my mum tells me hoooman may not alway be well or happy but as long as they have us and lots of cuddle from there friend then they alway feel a bit better :001_unsure: hope that true jet i do my mum get loads of cuddles of mee :w00t:


----------



## Nicky10

Dey said that when a hooman has a baby they get this rush of hormone and it makes them fall in love with their baby. Both we and them get that same rush when they pet or cuddle us so they really do love us


----------



## Sandysmum

Thanks Jessie and give your mum a big cuddle from me. It is true that cuddles make hoomans happy,that's why I cuddle up to my mum all the time to try and make her happy, specially when she's dipresed. So you cuddle up to your mum lots too, and then you know your making her happy.


----------



## Nicky10

Ok buddies I'm off to bed now dog am I tired. Goodnight everywoof sleep well


----------



## Sandysmum

Night Buster, have nice doggie dreams


----------



## Guest

Night Buster buddy

Shall we play somefink Jet? xxxx


----------



## Sandysmum

*looks around to make sure there are no goats or any other livestock around*
Chase meeeeeeee. *runs away woofing happily*


----------



## katie200

night night buster


----------



## Guest

:w00t: *chases* xxxxxx


----------



## katie200

all woofer buddy i got to go now mums got her kindle and head phone i think her eyes so sore tonight so the pooter now going off  but im sure ill be back in the morning :w00t: bye


----------



## Sandysmum

Night Jessie, have nice doggie dreams.I hope your mums eye gets better soon.

Ok fluffy, can't catch me.*runs faster*


----------



## Guest

there's me running on the beach in a video :w00t:

 there's anover :w00t: xxxxxx


----------



## Sandysmum

*stops to look at photo*
I fort beaches were all sandy, that looks just like our road!


----------



## Guest

If you clicks on it you can see me run :w00t: xxxxxx


----------



## Sandysmum

I clicked it but the vidyo won't work for me


----------



## Guest

I'll puts them on youchewed for you :yesnod: have you ad a go of the tire jump fing yet? xxxxxx


----------



## Guest

YouTube - ‪063.3GP‬‏

YouTube - ‪064.3GP‬‏

See if they work for you :yesnod: xxxxxx


----------



## Sandysmum

I'll have a look tomorrow,I'm getting too tired to look forit now.
Not tried the tyre yet, but We're going to use the tunnel tomorrow. I can't wait, I'm just so xcited.Bet I don't fall asleep in it and have to be rescood:smile:


----------



## Sandysmum

That works fanks. you're so lucky to have all that sand to run on. I'm not shure about the water though.
I fink I'm going to have to go in a few minits.


----------



## Guest

You never know! It's REAL comfy in there :lol: xxxxx


----------



## Sandysmum

Comfy in the water???????


----------



## Guest

I mented in the tunnel but I was a bit slow posting :lol:

I don'ts go in the water, it's SNEEZING in there :001_unsure: xxxxxx


----------



## Sandysmum

That's good, I can't ever imagine water being comfy, coz I hates it wiv a pashun. I'm not a dirty dog though, mum uses wet towels and wipes to make me clean and I like the dog wash lady. But I just hates water.
Its comfy in the tunnel, right, bet you a nardine I don't fall asleep in it. It looks such fun and can I jump over it as well. Can't wait!!!!!


----------



## Guest

You're too shiny to be dirty :yesnod:

Do you want half of this fish thing? It's real nice and chewy :yesnod:

I jump on the tunnel and then you can run along it :w00t: and they get all wurried finking you'll fall off :glare:

Have I asked you before, are you a real big dog, Jet?  xxxxx


----------



## Sandysmum

Didn't your grandad tell you? I fink I'd be classed as small to medium,I'm not very big.
I'm really temted by your fish fing, but I'm off to bed now, so no fanks, It was nice of you to ask though.
Well fluffy make sure you give your mum a speshul big hug from me and I'll talk to you tomorrow.
Night Bumby, have nice doggie dreams


----------



## Guest

He did actually  My heads all nover the place worrying about my mum 

There's a ole pack of fish fings so you can have one tomorrow :yesnod:

Night buddy, fank your mum for taking care of mine 

Sleep well xxxxx


----------



## victoriaaa

Morning everywoof! 

The suns out  so mum took me for a nice early morning walk before i got to hotta. She got all leaky eyed because a man i normally bark, and back away from and pull mum from was there, and i was alll off leady and i didnt woof i just strolled past and sniffed in the long grass while they chatted.. He said 'youve done that dog justice little lady' ... so she got alittle teary, silly hoomans, so hormonal..

She's off work now, i see's her getting ready and give her my spaniel eyes. But its NOT WORKING! :nonod: grandads walking me tonight becoss mums off out for tea with the allergic in laws AGAIN.. :nono:

Woof ya later...JessieJ x


----------



## Nicky10

Morning everywoof we're back from petsathome got your treats Bumby :yesnod: ope you like chicken and beef flavours.


----------



## pinkrhino

'llo guyz!!!! how are you all?


----------



## Nicky10

Hey I'm good just warm


----------



## pinkrhino

It's warm here too! a bit too warm though


----------



## Nicky10

It is too warm I'm lying here with the fan on


----------



## pinkrhino

I'm not allowed near fans, everyhooman think I iz gonna eat it!


----------



## Guest

Angel still won't come near me.

Diesel.


----------



## pinkrhino

gotta go, cya


----------



## Guest

Morning everywoof, morning Kenzie :001_wub:

Buster, whats hanal gands :001_huh: xxxxx


----------



## Guest

Anywoof? :001_huh:










xxxxxx


----------



## Guest

Me!!!


----------



## Guest

Dog you look so a pea there Kenzie! What's you smiling at?  

Your mums still on about that narness :lol: I fink she's getting like my mum with the hair fail terriers :001_unsure: :lol: xxxxx


----------



## Guest

I was miling at the camara :yesnod: Mum calls me a poser 

Oh I tell you Bumble, I'm giving up on my mum :glare: She's OBSESSED


----------



## Guest

You looks real bootiful :001_wub:

I don't fink there's a narness in the world for you Kenzie :frown2: :lol: xxxxxx


----------



## Guest

I don't fink so neiver :nonod:

Has you met any hair fail terriers lately??? :lol:


----------



## Guest

Kenzie, betweens you and me, I aint NEVERS met an hair fail terrier :frown2: 

Try telling her that though xxxxxx


----------



## Guest

These hoomans 

What you been doing today Bumby?


----------



## Guest

Playing indoors until the ot goes away :yesnod: then we're going to the beach :w00t: and then!!!! Our new bunny comes home :w00t:

Did you go to your last speshul walk?  xxxxxx


----------



## Nicky10

Hi buddies sorry was watching a movie with mum it's way too warm here. Bumby I met this dog today I thought was a hairfall terrier but it was a lakeland. I'm still not sure what anal glands are :001_unsure:


----------



## Guest

Hi Busty :w00t: I aven't spoken to you for NAGES :w00t:

My speshul walk class wasn't too great :blush: I was SO xcited coz we got to go on a RAIN to get there and I didn't get un-xcited so I didn't get to meet Archie :blush: I only met Grady but he's old and just nores me :nonod: And the rainer said maybe my new narness was making me all not calm too :blush: But I got to walk round a GAVEYARD


----------



## Guest

Busterrrrrr :w00t:

I don't even fink hairfails exhist :frown2: I fink she's made them up :frown2:

Them narnesses are nuffink but trubble, Kenzie :lol:

I'd haff played with you :001_wub:

We used to live by a gaveyard and mum kept finking that spooks were coming in so she hoovered the ceiling and emptied them out of the window :yesnod: :blink:

xxxxx


----------



## Nicky10

No they exist Bumby I've met them before they're huuuuuge :blink:. Graveyards are kind of creepy I don't like them and they make mum's eyes leak or at least the one we go to sometimes does


----------



## Guest

They sound much tastier than they are 

We've said 400 undred pages of fings :blush:

Did you see my running vidyo? :w00t: weeeeeee!!!!!! 

xxxxxx


----------



## Nicky10

We bark way too much . Yes you're so fast


----------



## Guest

There's no such fing as too much woofing! :w00t: 

I LUFF the beach :w00t: 

Have you seen the new bunny fred, Buster? xxxxxx


----------



## Nicky10

The beach is awesome. No I haven't seen it off to look now


----------



## Guest

She's a real nice bunny but hoomans didn't fink she was pretti enuff  xxxxx


----------



## Nicky10

Silly hoomans  I can't see it the computer blocked it saying it could harm the computer


----------



## katie200

hello woofer bumble jet buster angel jessie j woody angel Desial how ya all hanging


----------



## Guest

Mum will take you some fotos later just for you and your mum, Buster :yesnod:

Hi Jessie! 

xxxxx


----------



## katie200

Eroswoof said:


> Mum will take you some fotos later just for you and your mum, Buster :yesnod:
> 
> Hi Jessie!
> 
> xxxxx


hi bumble hows you and your mum doing today i been thowing my bubble ball about it nearly hit mum laptop she looked mad :nonod: but i styill got my fave bone treat nom nom nom


----------



## Nicky10

Good I can't wait to see them. I don't know why it's just our computer that decided the site is evil


----------



## Guest

Maybe it's just real protective over you :yesnod:

I've gone mad :w00t: Lets do zoomies :w00t: xxxxxx


----------



## Nicky10

Zoomies :w00t: *runs around in circles*


----------



## katie200

zoombies hide under bed with hamdbag *waggle tail*


----------



## Guest

:w00t: :w00t: :w00t: :w00t: and you haff to jump on fings that squeak by accident and scare yourself :yesnod: xxxxxxx


----------



## Nicky10

Shall we play chasies?


----------



## Guest

YES!!!!! 

*runs off* xxxxx


----------



## Nicky10

So I'm it? *Runs off after Bumby* come on Jessie


----------



## Guest

Yes!

Come on!!!!!!! xxxxxxx


----------



## Nicky10

*dodges around wall and taps Bumby with paw* you're it now


----------



## Guest

Can I play chasies?

Angel.


----------



## Nicky10

Of course Angel the fluffball is it so run


----------



## Guest

Nicky10 said:


> Of course Angel the fluffball is it so run


Yaaaay. Runs off.


----------



## Guest

*runs quicker* *trips and forward rolls* xxxxxxx


----------



## Guest

Can I play I will be gentle.

Diesel.


----------



## Nicky10

Sure Diesel the more the better. Would be awesome if we could get all the doggies from pf to play :w00t:

Bumby :lol: silly puppy


----------



## Guest

Nicky10 said:


> Sure Diesel the more the better. Would be awesome if we could get all the doggies from pf to play :w00t:
> 
> Bumby :lol: silly puppy


Runs and hides from Diesel.

Angel.


----------



## Guest

*catches Diesel* 

You're it now :w00t: *runs off in other direction* *runs into Buster* Sorry buddy :blush: xxxxxx


----------



## Nicky10

Oof that hurt *runs away from Diesel jumps over the wall* come on Angel you'll be fine


----------



## vicki.burns

Hi Guys,


Just wanted to say hey quickly and to let everywoof know that I won't be on here a lot this week because I am on Ollydays. Tooked us ages to get here, like 5 whole hours in the Brum Brum, but it's nice here, the tent that Mummy Daddy gots is nice and weally big and we wented to some place called beeeech, I never never been any where like that before!!! It was SO fun.

I will get the photos put up on here when I gets home!


----------



## Guest

*scrabbles at wall* I can't get up this high! Elp! xxxxx


----------



## Nicky10

*jumps back down grabs Bumby by the scruff and jumps back over* happy?

Sounds like fun Lincoln can't wait to see your pictures


----------



## Guest

Boy that sounds fun, Lincoln :w00t: We'll sees you when you gets back :w00t:



Nicky10 said:


> *jumps back down grabs Bumby by the scruff and jumps back over* happy?
> 
> Sounds like fun Lincoln can't wait to see your pictures


:glare: As it happens, yes, I am :glare: Now come on *runs* xxxxx


----------



## Nicky10

*spits out mouthful of fluff and runs off*


----------



## Guest

Follows Buster. I don't want Diesel to hurt me.:cryin:

Angel.


----------



## Nicky10

He won't Angel I promise


----------



## Guest

Nicky10 said:


> He won't Angel I promise


I hope he won't Buster.


----------



## Guest

Evening everywoof, evening Kenzie :001_wub:

Kittens are crazy :frown2: xxxxxxx


----------



## Sandysmum

Hi guys. Dog it's ot.


----------



## Guest

Hi Jet :w00t:

I finks it's just you and me, but that's okay :w00t: xxxxxx


----------



## Guest

Hi Jet, hi Bumble. I'd love to stay and play but mum's making me go to bed :glare:

Night buddies :Yawn:

I luff you Bumble :001_wub:


----------



## Sandysmum

Night Kenzie, have nice doggie dreams


----------



## Guest

Evening buddies.
where is Woody?:blush:
Angel.


----------



## Guest

Night every Kenzie, 

I luffs you too :001_wub: loads and loads :001_wub:


What haff you beened up to today Jet? Somefing real bad happened to our bunny before she camed here :crying: xxxxxxx


----------



## Sandysmum

What happened to your bunny then Bumby?


----------



## Guest

Someone put an ole in her ear with a sigret :crying: xxxxx


----------



## Nicky10

Hi buddies sorry I fink I fell sleep last thing I remember I was eating dinner and well . Your poor bunny Bumby at least she has a great hooman now :yesnod:


----------



## Sandysmum

That's orrible Bumby. Why are some hoomans so nasty? At least your bunny has a good home now wiv you and your mum. I know she'll take good care of it and show it that not all hoomans are nasty.

Hi Buster!


----------



## Guest

She was real nice to my mum, she camed straight over and said ello and she said ello to me too and hopped all nover me :glare:

She aint an it though, Jet! She's a girl bunny :yesnod:

Hi Buster!!!!

xxxxx


----------



## Guest

I got Angel a present not the right one got a broken camera mum got rid of it.

Diesel.


----------



## Sandysmum

Sorry, I only said it, coz I didn't know if the bunny was a boy or girl. I wasn't being rood, onest!


----------



## Carla-Jade

hi jet :001_wub:

im off to bed now, missed you lots


----------



## Sandysmum

Aww hi Willow. I miss you lots and lots:001_wub::001_wubo you have to go to bed right now, can't we talk for a bit and hold paws?


----------



## Carla-Jade

i asked mum & cos i was a good girl she will let me hae the pooter for a few more mins just so we get to hold paws


----------



## Nicky10

Glad your bunny is nice Bumby I'm sure she'll get used to you. You're a nice doggie after all.

Hi Willow


----------



## Carla-Jade

hi buster  long time no bark


----------



## Guest

Nicky10 said:


> Glad your bunny is nice Bumby I'm sure she'll get used to you. You're a nice doggie after all.
> 
> Hi Willow


Hi Buster.

Angel.


----------



## Nicky10

Carla-Jade said:


> hi buster  long time no bark


I know you haven't been on for nages



danielled said:


> Hi Buster.
> 
> Angel.


Hey Angel. Feeling more relaxed about Diesel yet?


----------



## Carla-Jade

i knows but im back again :w00t: was sicky again today so mum lets me here to say hi to you all when i be poorly


----------



## Guest

Nicky10 said:


> I know you haven't been on for nages
> 
> Hey Angel. Feeling more relaxed about Diesel yet?


Diesel where. Hides.

Angel.


----------



## Nicky10

I hope you feel better soon


----------



## Sandysmum

That's nice of your mum. *Holds Willows paw*I miss you lots, I wish you could get on here more. Can I have a little snuggle?


----------



## Carla-Jade

yeah a snuggle would be lovely, make me feel better. i love that my paws are smaller than yours, looks so sweet when we hold paws *cuddles up closer to Jet*


----------



## katie200

hey all woofer *waggle tail* hows you all doing have ya had a nice day


----------



## Guest

katie200 said:


> hey all woofer *waggle tail* hows you all doing have ya had a nice day


I'd be ok if Angel wasn't scared of me.


----------



## Sandysmum

Your the prettiest girlwoof in the whole world Willow I really luffs you:001_wub: You do have such tiny little paws, that's just so cute.


----------



## Carla-Jade

i luffs you more than any other woof in the world! your my protector and i always want to be with you


----------



## katie200

danielled said:


> I'd be ok if Angel wasn't scared of me.


awwww have you been ice to her thou now you have meee dolly as your girl woofer buddy


----------



## Sandysmum

* snuggles up closer* Do you feel any better now, I don't like it when your poorly sick. I'll look after you. Don't worry I'll always be here for you, coz your my super speshul girlwoof. And someday we'll get weeded and be together all the time.


----------



## Guest

katie200 said:


> awwww have you been ice to her thou now you have meee dolly as your girl woofer buddy


Yes I hav but she won't come near me Dolly. Me and Angel are off to bed.

Diesel.


----------



## Carla-Jade

jetsmum said:


> * snuggles up closer* Do you feel any better now, I don't like it when your poorly sick. I'll look after you. Don't worry I'll always be here for you, coz your my super speshul girlwoof. And someday we'll get weeded and be together all the time.


id love to get wedded, thats a great idea. mum says she has a vayl  says she also has a tee-ara for me. hope thats edible! i feel better with lots of jet snuggles cos you super speshul to me too :blush:


----------



## Sandysmum

I don't know what a vayl is? A tee ara is like one of those prinsessess crowns isn't it? You'd look bootiful in anyfink. Would I have to wear anyfink?
I'm glad your feelink better, Just stay snuggled here for a bit, yeah.


----------



## Nicky10

A vayl is like a cloth that goes over their eyes :yesnod:


----------



## katie200

danielled said:


> Yes I hav but she won't come near me Dolly. Me and Angel are off to bed.
> 
> Diesel.


NIGHT NIGHT diesel and angel


----------



## Sandysmum

That's silly Buster,coz she couldn't see where she was going and fall over!:w00t:


----------



## Nicky10

I know  it's cause when hoomans used to not know each other fore they got married they weren't meant to see each other before they were weeded so the bride would have the vayl on


----------



## Sandysmum

You mean hoomans used to get weeded to people they didn't even kno, That don't make no sense at all, coz how did they kno they'd like each over?


----------



## Nicky10

They called them rranged weedings :yesnod: and they didn't know each other. I have no idea why


----------



## Carla-Jade

so if i have a vayl and tee ara, maybe yu will have a tie and a hat! hope i dont fall over, i would be embarassed!


----------



## Sandysmum

I don't fink I could get an at over my ears, I spose I could smelytape them flat if you wanted me to, then I could get an at on.


----------



## Carla-Jade

i loves your ears, should keep them up and proud, an at might be a bad idea if it hides them


----------



## Nicky10

You could get a at with earholes in it


----------



## Sandysmum

That's a good idea Buster, that's why your the brains of this gang coz you have all the answers!


----------



## Nicky10

I don't fink I'm that smart really


----------



## Sandysmum

You know a lot more than me, I'm a bit fick!


----------



## katie200

woofer im now off cos mum said it time for her to get inportant stuff done and she always right i guess but its not like her to go off line this early i guess her stuff has to be done well all you keep well and take care of your mums * waggle tail*


----------



## Sandysmum

Night Jessie. Have nice doggie dreams and make sure you look after that lovely mum of yours.


----------



## katie200

jetsmum said:


> Night Jessie. Have nice doggie dreams and make sure you look after that lovely mum of yours.


night jet i will do im sure she will pop back on here tonight she just a bit silly hoooman  you take care of your mum too


----------



## Nicky10

Goodnight Jessie sleep well


----------



## Sandysmum

Where's old fluff face tonite Buster?


----------



## Nicky10

I don't know I ope his mum is ok :001_unsure:


----------



## Sandysmum

So do I. He was here a bit ago, maybe they're helping the new bunny settle in.


----------



## Nicky10

That might be it or maybe they're asleep or his mum is and he's squeaking a toy or running around at full speed


----------



## Sandysmum

Maybe. Right, mums gathering her stuff so I'd better go. 
Night Buster, have nice doggie dreams


----------



## Nicky10

Goodnight Jet I'm off to bed too. Sweet dreams buddy


----------



## katie200

good morning woofer buddy


----------



## Guest

Morning buddies.


----------



## Nicky10

Anywoofs around? Just back from gility, it's inside and they had the cold air fing on, dog that was fun. I wish we had taken a camera cause you know what we met Bumby? A hairfell terrier :lol:.


----------



## pika

Erro Buster, ow was gility?? :w00t:


----------



## pika

I gots big news..today mum is gonna go meet a doggy..and if it goes good es' comin' ome in a few weeks!!

Mum said I isn't lowed to say more..but if she gets everyfing confrimed then she's gonna show everyone pic's :w00t:


----------



## Nicky10

Hi Skye it was soooo much fun there were really nice doggies there and I love doing gility I get to jump over things and get treats for it :w00t:. What could be better


----------



## Nicky10

pika said:


> I gots big news..today mum is gonna go meet a doggy..and if it goes good es' comin' ome in a few weeks!!
> 
> Mum said I isn't lowed to say more..but if she gets everyfing confrimed then she's gonna show everyone pic's :w00t:


I bet you can't wait to get a new brother. I hope it all works out


----------



## pika

Nicky10 said:


> Hi Skye it was soooo much fun there were really nice doggies there and I love doing gility I get to jump over things and get treats for it :w00t:. What could be better


Ah it sounds so fun!! I can't wait to turn 2 and go gility!

You shood tell your mum to video you and put in on yuu-choob for us doggies to watch :w00t:


----------



## Nicky10

You can go to gility at 1 Skye :yesnod: especially cause you're a small dog. Mum struggles to get a video of me barely moving  gility might be a bit beyond her ability but I'll see what I can do


----------



## pika

Nicky10 said:


> I bet you can't wait to get a new brother. I hope it all works out


Hehe  cuz you're my Buster mum said I can PM you about it :001_wub: but you can't tell the others :hand:


----------



## Nicky10

I won't tell anyone I promise :blush:


----------



## pika

Nicky10 said:


> You can go to gility at 1 Skye :yesnod: especially cause you're a small dog. Mum struggles to get a video of me barely moving  gility might be a bit beyond her ability but I'll see what I can do


The one near my ouse said I gotsa be 2 

Aww :lol:


----------



## Nicky10

You have to be two to go in competitions but you can start at 1 :yesnod:


----------



## Guest

Morning everywoof, morning Kenzie :001_wub: 

How's your narness? :lol: xxxxxxx


----------



## Nicky10

Bumby hairfell terriers do exist one came to gility today :smile:. I told him about your mum finking all dogs are hairfells he thinks she's rather silly


----------



## pinkrhino

'llo guyz, how are you all?


----------



## Nicky10

Hey I'm fine just far far too ot :nonod: I don't do being this ot


----------



## pinkrhino

I don't mind it bein' ot It'z nice!


----------



## Nicky10

I like being warm but it's way too ot here.


----------



## Guest

Hi Toffee buddy,

It's too ot for me too :frown2: 

She is realllll silly Buster. I bet she would have fort he was a spanyeel :lol: xxxxx


----------



## Nicky10

:lol: he was a very nice doggie just didn't like gility silly dog so he won't be coming back . It must be worse for you having all that fluff


----------



## pinkrhino

Guyz! therez no one in tha gardeen! you know what that meanz! dig dig diiiggg!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! YAY! WOOOHOO!


----------



## Nicky10

Have fun digging is the bestest fing ever. The hoomans get annoyed though I don't know why


----------



## pinkrhino

If a hooman comes when I diggy diggy, I hide in the pup cave! It'z a very cool little base of mine, in the bush behind the big tree.


----------



## Nicky10

You have your own secret hideaway that's really cool


----------



## pinkrhino

I know! but the hoomanz keep findin' me!


----------



## Nicky10

Maybe you need a new hideaway


----------



## pinkrhino

yes... I think I do, but were can it go?!


----------



## Nicky10

Not sure it's always good to have a hiding place though have to keep the hoomans on their toes panicking because they can't find you


----------



## Guest

I'd luff a secrit hide out 

DOG I'm bored and I can't go out cause it's so ot 

Look at my new bed :w00t:

http://www.petforums.co.uk/cat-classifieds/175611-comfy-pet-beds-big-celebratory-sale.html xxxxx


----------



## pinkrhino

I have hidden in the pile of rubbish before, but my hoomanz got angry 'cos I could have hurt myself, but I kept an entrance to the little cave in their open.


----------



## Nicky10

That looks really nice Bumby but it's pink :nonod:


----------



## Guest

I know :glare: Mum wanted it pink so it'd match her furnicha. I bets it'll be realllllll comfee though xxxxx


----------



## Nicky10

It looks really comfy but I couldn't have a pink bed :nonod:


----------



## pinkrhino

wow! bubuzz you are spoiled! lucky dog.


----------



## Nicky10

He is very spoiled. How's your new hopper friend fitting in?


----------



## Guest

I aints spoileded :glare: ( :001_unsure: )

Does anyone want my peenut butter kong? I don't like it :frown2: 

She's settling in real well :yesnod: She likes my tail  xxxxxx


----------



## Nicky10

I'll have it if you don't want it Bumby peenut butter is yummy. We're posting your treats tomorrow along with one of mum's uni assignments, not to you obviously, so you should have them by Wednesday

That's cause your tail is so fluffy must be nice to snuggle into


----------



## pinkrhino

hey, whatz a 'hopper' is it one of those grey walty thingz that almost killed uncle ridgeback? or one of those green hoppy things that taste weird?


----------



## Nicky10

No it's a wabbit :yesnod:. They are strange creatures they only eat veggies and grass no meat and they hop around it's very strange


----------



## Guest

I forts you'd want it Buster, here you are *kong*

We'll post your crocs on Monday :yesnod: crocs :drool: xxxxx


----------



## Nicky10

Fank you :drool: can't wait to try these croc fings they sound yummy


----------



## pinkrhino

Oh! you must mean tha thingz that tase good with gravy, one of my hoomanz love them! but I've never eaten any...


----------



## Guest

Hi Buddies! :w00t:

Bumble that bed is a MAZING :w00t: :w00t: :w00t:

Mum's been taking bideos of me all day :glare: she says it's your mum's fault Bumble :001_unsure:


----------



## pinkrhino

Kenzie!! how iz you ta day?


----------



## Guest

I'm good fanks :yesnod: I'm getting my dinner soon :w00t:

How are you all?


----------



## pinkrhino

I'm fine, I think were woofin' about rabbit soup right now... *Drools*


----------



## Nicky10

I just had my dinner I love goat :drool:. I wouldn't eat hopper though some hoomans and doggies do

Bumby's mum made a thread asking yours to post videos


----------



## katie200

jessie
hey wooofer just back from the woofer park with elle what you all been doing on this nice day mum gave me a bone  just what i wanted WOODY i havent talked to ya in so long buddy :cryin:


deisal its dolly :w00t: how ya doing buddy


----------



## Nicky10

I was at gility earlier but it's soooo warm I've mostly been just lying beside a fan. I do not like this heat :glare:


----------



## Guest

:yesnod: Did she make you drive a car :001_huh:

I finks you'd look a MAZING on that bed Kenzie :001_wub:

xxxxxxx


----------



## Guest

I aven't riven the car yet but mum says we're going to do that soon :001_unsure: I don't know how to rive :001_unsure:


----------



## Nicky10

You're going to drive a car Kenzie :yikes:


----------



## pinkrhino

Guyz... I just stole 16 eggz! don't tell anyone, mind, I think I got away with it.


----------



## Nicky10

Stealing stuff is good :yesnod: and heggs are yummy


----------



## Guest

I couldn't get my mouf round a hegg :frown2:

Did she make you sing, Kenzie? :001_unsure:

xxxxxxx


----------



## pinkrhino

Gotta go guyz!!!! Din dinz!! I get left over meaty stuff!


----------



## katie200

Nicky10 said:


> I was at gility earlier but it's soooo warm I've mostly been just lying beside a fan. I do not like this heat :glare:


cooool buster i now been makeing my bubble ball make noise now its fun lol


----------



## Nicky10

I love my babble ball but the battrees mysteriously vanished one day :glare:


----------



## Guest

What helse could my mum put in my kong  xxxxxxx


----------



## Nicky10

Salmon mouses?


----------



## Guest

She's nordered some more mouse but it wont be here for nages  and I don'ts want peenut butter, ick.

xxxxxx


----------



## Guest

Evenin buddies.

Angel.


----------



## Guest

Do you like fruit bumble? I have nanana and snapple and peer in my kongs :drool:


----------



## Guest

I do quite like snapple! But only a lick. What I like best is being awkward :yesnod: xxxxxxx


----------



## victoriaaa

Hello everywoof :w00t:

Had two long off leady walks with mum and dad today so havent been on, she didnt get in til late last night so i couldnt use the pooter, they drove all way to pontefract for tea.. silly hoomans. 

Been strawberry picking today.. mums says they want really ripe enough and got a tinyyyyyy punnett. Im not allowed then though 


Ooh bumble im soooo jealous of your bed its lovely!! Mum still hasnt decided on my new one. 

Been too ott today. Annalise tried getting on my back like a horse when i was napping in the shade, babies are silly.


----------



## Nicky10

Kenz you look so cute in your video looks like you had a fun day


----------



## Guest

Fanks Buster, it was a fun day :yesnod:

Sounds like you had fun too Jessie J :yesnod:


----------



## Carla-Jade

wow guys what a day we had today!! there was a hooooge field with lots of stuff, big tractors/cars/busses/bikes & stuff like that. it was deal loud but i met lots of people, it was fun! i was with my sister alllll day & we didnt fight once  

we were good girls. 'cept i ripped a bag open & ate mums chocolate cake. she siad it was the only thing she bought herself & was worried it might make me ill  hope she isnt mad at me. it was tasty though. a little boy spoiled my fun by telling mum what i was up to which was rubish for me!

it was a mega day cos i met another whippet- he looked like my sister, he was sweet but i missed you there jet- would loved to have had you with me so you could hold my paw & maybe set up the other whipy with bramble, i bet she would have liked that so we both could have a lovely boywoof


----------



## Sandysmum

Hi Guys. Hello Willow:blush: I'm glad you had a good time at the noisy place. I wish I could have gone too, it would have been nice holding paws.
Please don't eat any choklit again, even I knows that it's bad for dogs. I don't want you to be ill again. :nonod:


----------



## Carla-Jade

i got told off for it, i try to keep away but its so yummmmy  but i like you more than i like chokilit so i willl leave it just for you :blush:

maybe you will come next year to the place with me? :w00t:


----------



## Sandysmum

Fank oo. I don't want to sound bossy, but I gets all upset and worried when you're ill.
That would be so much fun, going together, we could do some hooman watching. Do you eva do that, it's such fun?


----------



## katie200

wooofer *waggle tail*





























hows ya all doing i have had my bubble ball taken away :nonod: hooman its not that loud but mum said she trying to watch desprate house wives borning tv:blush:


----------



## Carla-Jade

i like that your worried about me. hoooman watching is great- we shall do it lots


----------



## Sandysmum

I had a dream this aftanoon about our weeding. Shall I tell you bout it?


----------



## Carla-Jade

oooh wow jet!! yeas please tell me abaout it"


----------



## Sandysmum

Well, I was standing under a narch made out of flowers. I had a wite top hat on, wiv holes cut out for my ears and a wite boo tie.Bumby was my best woof and he had was wearing the same. Buster was infront, behind a desk kind of thing, he was the one who wood weed us. He had a stripy suit on and glasses!
Then the muzic started and I turned round. Kenzie was walking on the red carpet in a little pink at and tootoo, she was your brideswoof.
Then you started walking down the red carpt wiv your vayl and tee ara and a pretty white tootoo. You were so bootiful, better than any princessessss or movie stars. You walked up to me and we held paws and Buster began to say words from a big book -
and then I fell off the couch and woke up


----------



## Guest

Awwww Jet that's so sweet. I can tell you REALLY luffs Willow :yesnod:


----------



## Carla-Jade

wow jet! that made my eyes all leaky, i love that :001_wub: awww sorry you felled off the sofa i wil kiss it better. i love all the detail, you want tghat to happen in real life? that would be soooo goood


----------



## Carla-Jade

McKenzie said:


> Awwww Jet that's so sweet. I can tell you REALLY luffs Willow :yesnod:


i really luffs jet too :001_wub:


----------



## Nicky10

Awwww but they wouldn't let me be a minster you have to be far too well behaved  :lol: but that was very very sweet Jet


----------



## Sandysmum

It was all so perfik. Sigh, if only------


----------



## Carla-Jade

we can make it happen! we jsut have to work out how to get all the pennies from the hoomans to make it work


----------



## Nicky10

I'm sure we could :yesnod:


----------



## Sandysmum

Yeah that's the hardest part, getting weeded takes lots of pennies But we'll sort it out somehow.

And Buster, you could behave nicely just for one day couldn't you?


----------



## Guest

Course we could :yesnod:

Kenzie I just sawed the bestest thing of you NEVER :w00t: I even saw your norsey friends!

I love how quick your little legs go :lol: :001_wub: and you founded so many sticky balls :lol: xxxxxx


----------



## Nicky10

I could behave very well :yesnod: but I'm pretty sure minsters aren't allowed girlwoofs


----------



## Carla-Jade

we will al get together to make it work


----------



## Sandysmum

Do you fink you and Kenzie will eva get weeded Bumble?


----------



## Nicky10

You could have a double weeding :yesnod:


----------



## Guest

Dog, I hope so :blush: 

It's your mums burfday, Jet :w00t: xxxxxxxx


----------



## Guest

Did you see me riving the car Bumble??? :w00t:

I'd like to weed you one day :001_wub::001_wub::001_wub:


----------



## Carla-Jade

is it Jet???? happy birfday jetsmum!!!!!


----------



## Nicky10

Jet give your mum a birthday cuddle from me :yesnod:


----------



## Guest

Say happy birfday to your mum from me Jet :w00t:


----------



## Guest

I fink we should then :blush:

Mums going to tesco and I can't go :crying: I don'ts want to stay on my own :crying: xxxxxxx


----------



## Sandysmum

Fanks guys, I've been xtra good for her today. We had a lazy day and cuddled up on the settee and watched films all aftanoon. She got a curry for tea but wouldn't give my any coz she says it's too ot and spikey. But I don't mind today coz it's her burfday so I didn't do the eyes of great pleading!


----------



## Nicky10

You'll be fine Bumby she won't be gone for long.

You don't want curry Jet it's soooooo icky :nonod: they ruin perfectly good chicken by putting icky hot stuff on it


----------



## Sandysmum

It smells good though, Buster. She always puts some rice in a bowl for my breakfast, but she makes shure there's no curry on it.

She'll be back soon Bumby, don't get your fur fluffed.


----------



## Guest

Nicky10 said:


> You'll be fine Bumby she won't be gone for long.
> 
> You don't want curry Jet it's soooooo icky :nonod: they ruin perfectly good chicken by putting icky hot stuff on it


Buster I'm going a bit closer to Diesel but not much.

Angel.


----------



## Nicky10

But it's really really icky I stole some once spat it back out and ran for the water bowl


----------



## Nicky10

danielled said:


> Buster I'm going a bit closer to Diesel but not much.
> 
> Angel.


:w00t: way to go Angel


----------



## Guest

Nicky10 said:


> :w00t: way to go Angel


Every time I go nearer I get a treat. That way it is a positive thing. Mum got a husky now too for us she's called Zara. She doesn't keep still.


----------



## Nicky10

The hoomans call it desensitisation :yesnod:


----------



## Guest

Nicky10 said:


> The hoomans call it desensitisation :yesnod:


De whoey howy whaty.


----------



## Nicky10

Making it good for you to go closer and closer to Diesel :yesnod:


----------



## Guest

Nicky10 said:


> Making it good for you to go closer and closer to Diesel :yesnod:


Diesel seems happier too.

Angel.


----------



## Nicky10

I'm sure he is now he has a girlwoof and you back as his friend


----------



## Guest

Nicky10 said:


> I'm sure he is now he has a girlwoof and you back as his friend


Mum still talks to cleverbot what ever that is.

Angel.


----------



## Nicky10

That's that fing that threatened to crush mum :glare: all cause she said she wouldn't buy it flowers.


----------



## Guest

Nicky10 said:


> That's that fing that threatened to crush mum :glare: all cause she said she wouldn't buy it flowers.


Odd it just asked mum to get I a drink.

Angel.


----------



## Guest

Okay, maybe that wasn't TOO bad :glare: xxxxx


----------



## Nicky10

Well keep your eye on it Angel :sosp:


----------



## Guest

Nicky10 said:


> Well keep your eye on it Angel :sosp:


It's just changed the subject.:w00t:


----------



## Guest

Does anywoof know what my mums 'fing' is. I ope so or she'll keep showing it to me :glare: :lol: xxxxx


----------



## Sandysmum

See, we told you, you'd be ok. You shouldn't worry so much Bumby. Your mum wouldn't leave you even for a minit if she didn't fink you was safe.


----------



## Guest

Me and Diesel are going to bed.


----------



## Nicky10

I fink Bumby was more worried about his mum doing something to herself 

Goodnight Diesel and Angel


----------



## Sandysmum

Oh I'd not thought of that. 
What shall we do tonite Buster?


----------



## Nicky10

I don't know but I'm off to bed soon I think have to go to the vets tomorrow :001_unsure:


----------



## Guest

You can'ts trust her out on her own :frown2:

Buddies :w00t: I was finking! Imagine if we could have a sleepnover :w00t: xxxxxx


----------



## Nicky10

You can't trust any hoomans out on their own :nonod:

A sleepnover would be soooo cool


----------



## Sandysmum

Oooo that sounds like fun Bumby!


----------



## Guest

We could watch the hooge tevelision and you could play with all my cat friends and we could have a midnight feast and go to the beach and nall sorts :w00t: xxxxxx


----------



## Nicky10

Erm without the cats preferably. I'm working on it but I still have a few barking issues  but that sounds like sooooooooo much fun


----------



## Guest

( :lol: ) It's okay buddy :yesnod: These catses are very used to barking :yesnod: :lol: xxxxxx


----------



## Sandysmum

I like the sound of that. What shall I bring, nardines and black pudding sticks?


----------



## Nicky10

:lol: I can imagine living with you but not chasing them barking at them . I'll bring treats and stuff.


----------



## Sandysmum

Can we does it tomorrow, coz I'm sooo tired tonight, it's so ot and sticky, I just want to go to bed and flop in a few minits.


----------



## Nicky10

Sure we can do it tomorrow if I'm not too embarrassed or hurt by the vet tomorrow :001_unsure:


----------



## Guest

:yesnod: You can bring effining :w00t: 

I fink you'd like my cats, Buster :yesnod: They aint boffered by nothing, speshully not barking :lol: They just look at each other like this ---> 

Are you going to the vet, Buster?! I didn't know  Oh hang on....is it them hanal gands :001_unsure: 

xxxxxx


----------



## Nicky10

So they're not like Tigger who scratched me when I wasn't even barking or chasing him 

It is the hanal glands I don't like the sound of it at all :nonod:


----------



## Sandysmum

You still worrying bout the old glands Buster, you'll be fine. Like I said the only thing that might hurt will be your pride for a minit or 2, then it's all over and you get a nice treat.


----------



## Nicky10

But still I just worked out what hanal means. Do they stick their finger in there?


----------



## Sandysmum

I cant memember, I had my eyes shut.


----------



## Nicky10

:001_unsure: I really do not like the sound of this


----------



## Sandysmum

You'll be fine, just think of the treat you'll get after.
I fink I'd better go guys, my eyes are closing, see you tomorrow.


----------



## Nicky10

Goodnight Jet sleep well


----------



## Guest

Night Jet, shiny buddy, sleep well

No Buster, they wouldn't never scratch you, they'll just chase you back and play with you :w00t: xxxxx


----------



## Nicky10

I'm still not sure about that


----------



## Guest

I'd never let nuffink hurt any of you and I'm sure you'd be friends :yesnod:

The only trubble with them is they curl right up on you and they're SO ot! 

What time are you going to the vets :001_unsure: xxxxx


----------



## Nicky10

9:30 :001_unsure: I don't want some vet sticking his finger in there. I don't want anything against me now it's way too hot


----------



## Guest

It really is ot but they just keep cuddling up to me *sigh*

I fink he will put somefing there buddy  sorry  but you'll feel loads better afta :yesnod: Just ignore the smell :001_unsure: xxxxxx


----------



## Nicky10

It's cause you're so fluffy :yesnod: I'm not so fluffy so opefully they wouldn't be cuddling up to me all the time.

I don't want his finger going up there :yikes: nothfink is meant to go up just down :nonod:. What smell? I don't want to embarrass myself :001_unsure:


----------



## Guest

They still would cause you're so luffly :yesnod:

It has to buddy :nonod: Or they can't get it out  It smells like really orrid poo, like when I etted that nolive  But you can blame it on your mum :glare: xxxxxx


----------



## Nicky10

I'm not really really luffley when it's cats still getting used to them

I don't want to make a really bad smell :nonod:


----------



## Guest

You will do though, buddy, cause your mum is real good on how to show you :yesnod:

It's not nice  But it don'ts take long! 

Do you want arf a piece of chikin? xxxxxxx


----------



## Nicky10

Yes please. We're posting your treats after we come back from the vets. It doesn't sound very nice :nonod: hoomans don't have to put up with this.


----------



## Guest

Fanks buddy :w00t: 

We're taking dora hopper to the vets in the morning and then posting the crocdials :w00t: You've got one of both colour and an oringe edgehog one too!

You wont be in very long at all and then you'll be back out and real comfy again :yesnod: 

You can haff all the chikin - I've just decided I don'ts want it at all ( :glare: ) xxxx


----------



## Nicky10

Thank you :drool:. We got you chikin and beef flavours beef's my favourite :yesnod:

Good I was getting sick of chewing my tail it was uncomfortable. Is the hanal glands why?


----------



## Guest

:drool: I'll luffs that! I'll tell you a sneekret though - I luffs anyfing if a buddy sends it to me, but if my mum buys it for me I don'ts want it :glare:

:yesnod: That's why, Buster :yesnod: It'll stop once you've ad it done, don't you fret buddy :yesnod: xxxxxxx


----------



## Nicky10

Hehe that's how you train them :yesnod: then they panic and buy you all kinds of nummy stuff.

I guess I can cope with it that was really getting annoying


----------



## Guest

Did your mum never get to talk to my mum on hem es hen? She addededed her  xxxxxx


----------



## Guest

Morning buddies. Morning Woody.:blush:


----------



## Nicky10

Eroswoof said:


> Did your mum never get to talk to my mum on hem es hen? She addededed her  xxxxxx


I don't fink so.

Off to the vets now :001_unsure:


----------



## victoriaaa

mums got the day off today :w00t: walkies and lazy day.


----------



## woody10

morning all my buddies... morning Angel :001_wub: morning Jessie (my girlie one) :001_wub: 

Hope you all had a good weekend - mine was great fun - lots of people round, nice walks by the river. My Mum felled in as she was running down the bank trying to stop me from eating bread someone left, and she tripped...    !!! Managed to get a few mouthfulls in.

Anyway she said she's going to work this afternoon - she NEVER goes to work and worst thing is she is takin the pooter, so I can't chat.

just wanted to let you all know I haven't forgotten you.

Have a great day...
Woof Woofs from Woody


----------



## victoriaaa

oh-ohhh. Mum took my crate down i thought she was just giving it a good cwean but nooooo, she washed my bed etc in that washing machiny and put it back without my crate...mum says she's seeing if i like having just a bed now im bigger, before she goes out and buys a new one, and if not she will put the crate back and get a bed that fits in my crate.. im unsure guys  im used to my own little room it might feel weird tonight. 

I think its because im under the breakfast bar and they cant eat ther din dins when my crates there..

Do you woofs just have a bed? or do you have a bed in a crate?


----------



## Emmy333

Hi guys :w00t:
My name's Kadoo, but my mummy calls me doodlebug, or doodler, or doo, or sometimes even jetski :w00t::w00t: I'm 2 whole years old and i'm a collie cross, i really want to make lots of new friends cos i'm not afraid of woofers, but I am scareded of those peoples that walk on two feet (it's not natural).
Can we be friends???


----------



## Carla-Jade

Emmy333 said:


> Hi guys :w00t:
> My name's Kadoo, but my mummy calls me doodlebug, or doodler, or doo, or sometimes even jetski :w00t::w00t: I'm 2 whole years old and i'm a collie cross, i really want to make lots of new friends cos i'm not afraid of woofers, but I am scareded of those peoples that walk on two feet (it's not natural).
> Can we be friends???


heyyy dude! im called willow, im a whippet & my boywoof is called Jet :001_wub:


----------



## victoriaaa

Hello Kadoo, im Jessie J (theres two Jessie's so im Jessie J) A.. oh i was going to say 10 month but im now 11 month  old english springer spaniel girlyyy.

Everyone is really friendly here, & they love new recruits so im sure you'll like it


----------



## Guest

Hi Jessie J :w00t: I leep anywhere  And I like leeping on the floor sometimes more than in my bed  I have a crate and also a round bed and also a blankey on the floor. When mum tells me to go to my bed I can pick which one I want to go to :w00t:

Hi Kadoo :w00t: My proper name is McKenzie but everyone here calls me Kenzie :yesnod: I'm only ten mumfs old and I'm a wistie :yesnod: Do you want to join our gang? :w00t: We're all really friendly and like new friends :yesnod:


----------



## victoriaaa

Oooh kenzie i like sleepies on the floor too.. mostly too be nosey through the baby gate. I have a *huge *cage though, so mum experimenting (like a scientist) to see if id like to sleep in a normal bed. If i do i get another new one :w00t:


----------



## Emmy333

yes please, I really like to be in a gang. :yesnod: I already have a boywoof, his name is Lenny and he is a boxer doggy, his mummy and my mummy say we're gonna get marriyed, but i don't wanna unless there's gravy bones :001_tongue: 
I don't really like my bed, i prefer mummy's :yesnod: but she fidgets too much so i get huffy


----------



## victoriaaa

Orh im not allowed in mummies bed, dad complains about the hair. And mum doesnt get a good night sleep because im a fidgit and curl on her head so she cant breathe :blush:.. im not allowed upstairs now im grown.

Mums wants to buy me a fwend everyone :w00t::w00t: not now, but in a little while when im about one and half - two.. but dad says no!:nono: ones *more* than enough! She wants to call it Ruby, to keep me company and to play and run with on walksssss because people round here dont talk to eachother with woofs like round everyone elses villages, ours is boring!!

Maybeee we should move.


----------



## Emmy333

I wasn't meant to be aloowed on mummy's bed when she got me, but I gave her my eyes and she couldn't resist, sucker!! I love it on mummy's bed cos she has a blackout blind which makes her sleepy room really cold for me, even in the summer!!!!


----------



## Guest

Morning everywoof, morning Kenzie :001_wub:

Morning new buddies!

Does anyone know how Buster went on? xxxxxxx


----------



## victoriaaa

Dont know how it went bumble, but i reks he's not been on because his mummys got him lots of treats for being braveeee


----------



## Nicky10

I did NOT like that not at all :glare:!!! That was just so invasive and undignified :nonod:. I did get some yummy treats but that did not make up for it. 

But we did your treats posted off Bumby and then we were in a book shop to get a book bout Croatia. They had all these books on dog training including one that made mum :glare: and try to hide  but none on training hoomans.

Welcome to the gang Kadoo I'm Buster and I'm normally a much happier doggie than I am today but I had to go to the vets this morning


----------



## Nicky10

Anywoof? *sniffs around for doggie scents*


----------



## Guest

I'm glad it's over for you now though buddy :yesnod:

I'm here, I'm just confoosed about my mum freezing fruit :frown2: :lol:

We posteded your crocdials :w00t:

xxxxxxx


----------



## Nicky10

It's all over hopefully fornever but why is your mum freezing fruit?  Whoo can't wait to get my crocdails


----------



## Guest

You don't wants that again buddy

http://www.petforums.co.uk/general-chat/175739-what-thing.html :001_huh: xxxxx


----------



## Nicky10

I think the hoomans might have finally gone completely crazy :lol:


----------



## Guest

I don't fink she's quite right in the ed :lol:

Shall we play somefink? xxxxx


----------



## Nicky10

None of them are Bumby :lol:

We should play something what do you want to play?


----------



## Guest

We can play with the space opper if you want but it might be a bit too skweeky for you xxxxx


----------



## Guest

Hi buddies, hi Bumble.

Just thought I'd pop on and say that I'm not going to be able to talk to you for a while :nonod:

We're going on oliday :yesnod: Mum's going to pain and I'm going to kennel tomorrow :w00t: and I'll be gone for a squeak, then I'll be back for one day, and then I'll be staying with mummy's friend for another squeak.

I fink 2 squeaks is a long time so please don't forget me :crying:


----------



## Nicky10

We can play with the space hopper :yesnod:

Awww we'll miss you Kenzie but two squeaks isn't that long I ope.


----------



## Guest

Oh no :nonod: I'll really miss you Kenzie 

i'd neffer effer forget you :crying: xxxxxx


----------



## Guest

I'm really going to miss you too Bumble :crying: But mum says no more olidays then until the metal bird :yesnod:


----------



## Guest

You can play with the onky fessunt instead if you want Buster?

Do you fink I could come with you somehow Kenzie? :w00t: xxxxxx


----------



## Nicky10

Mum says we might be able to go to Croatia this year cause they took the rule away that says unless we waited fornever I would have to do into a tiny kennel for 6 months. I can't wait

The space opper is fine


----------



## feathered bird lover

hi peeps my names max, i'm not a puppy i'm 6 years old. i have 3 bads i soft fluffy padded 1, the others a blue easy wipe bed, i likes this one whens it's too hot, it's lovely n cool to lay on, . the 3rd beds is really my mums and dads, i sleep between them but don't go up onto their bed until 4.00am in the morning, theyr'e too dosey to mind , i stay there for a wee while then onto my cool bed, which is at bottom of mum and dads, i'm spoiled me thinks.hope it's okay to pops by every now and then. ttfn


----------



## Guest

:w00t: That would be great Bumble :w00t::w00t::w00t:


----------



## Nicky10

Hi Max don't worry you don't have to be a puppy to join the gang.


----------



## Guest

Eroswoof said:


> I don't fink she's quite right in the ed :lol:
> 
> Shall we play somefink? xxxxx


I'll play Bumby.

Angel.


----------



## Guest

Hi Max!

I'm Bumble :yesnod:

I'm not sure how to gets to you though Kenzie 

xxxxx


----------



## Guest

Hi Max I'm Kenzie :w00t:

You have to catch the rain Bumbly :yesnod:


----------



## victoriaaa

hello *Max * of course you can..

*Kenzie*, how does you mum keep a steady hand when filming you? my mums shocking!! makes you sea sick watching it back..

*Bumble*, my mums still sat here chuckling about something your mum put about a fruit  she says it reminds her of dad, we went strawberry picking yest and said he couldnt pick the funny shaped ones off the bushes it would be cruel to eat them. He's a randomer.


----------



## Guest

Hi Max I' Angel.

Angel.

Hi Max I'm Diesel.

Diesel.


----------



## Sandysmum

Hi guys, I've been the baddest I've eva been today and mum's real cross.She's not even talking to me at the moment. But it wasn't reeelly my fault.


----------



## Carla-Jade

awww jet what she say you did?


----------



## Nicky10

What did you do Jet?


----------



## Guest

i've been on a rain before so I can do that :yesnod:

My mum and that fruit :frown2: she's a very strange lady 

Jet :yikes: what did you do? xxxxx


----------



## Sandysmum

I sort of *hangs head in shame* ran away from her and wouldn't go back.There was a luvly mud hole that I wanted to play in, so I just jumped in and had a real good roll round. Then she shouted me with that speshul voice, you know the one that means, I really really mean it this time. 
When she saw me she was so cross, she shouted at me, she hardly eva shouts at me, she shouted about golf snakes and lots of other fings I not heard her say before. Then she clipped my lead on and marched me home, in total silence and left me outside the back door. I had to almost run to keep up wiv her, coz she neva eva walks fast,that's how I could tell how cross she was. I could hear her on thetellyfone and I fought she was going to get someoneto take me away, but she was trying to find a groomer that could baff me.


----------



## Guest

:lol: Jet!! That's real norty! But at least you aren't white like Kenzie!

Have you been goomed now? xxxxx


----------



## Sandysmum

No, coz it was so late nowhere would take me, even the nice dog wash lady couldn't fit me in. So mum did it It was orrible, I ate water anyways and she was just so mad with me. She's going to try and get me into a groomer tomorrow, coz were going to stay with auntie for a few days.
onest that roll in the mud just weren't worth it, not to make mum this cross.And she says I cant get on the fernishure or bed until I've been done proper.


----------



## Guest

I'm sorry you gotted shouted at buddy  but your mum luffs you SO much she'll forgive you :yesno:

I need to go for a porn in a minit if anyone wants to come :w00t: xxxxxx


----------



## Guest

Eroswoof said:


> I need to go for a porn in a minit if anyone wants to come :w00t: xxxxxx


Ermmmmmmm :001_unsure:


----------



## Nicky10

Bumby what does that last sentance mean? Mum says it sounds dodgy 

Very naughty Jet :nono: :lol:


----------



## Guest

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

I've picked that typo up from mum, she does it by accident all the time 

I fink I meanted walk :yesnod: :lol: xxxxx


----------



## victoriaaa

urmm what does that mean? sounds hooman naughty. :blush:

ohhhh jet! nevermind she be all nice once youve had a good clean.
i hate having baths, i try jumping out and get mum soaked, shes going to get me some of that dirty dawg no rinse shampooy thing.


----------



## Nicky10

I'd love to come but we were just out for a little walk and dog is it ot. Sorry Bumby I fink I'll have to pass

I ate baths too :nonod:


----------



## Sandysmum

I wish she'd hurry up and forgive me and let me back on the settee!!
Porn???????


----------



## Nicky10

Mum says it's naughty movies hoomans make she refuses to tell me any more than that. Sorry Bumby not doing anyfing like that with you :yikes:


----------



## Sandysmum

:nono::nono::nonod::hand::hand:


----------



## Guest

I really should think before I post :lol:

Sorry buddies  :lol: xxxx


----------



## Sandysmum

I'm off now to try and get my place on the settee back. *sighs* I'll have to be very very very good or it's my basket at bedtime, not the comfy bed. It definitly wasn't wurf it. Being norty isn't that great after all, speshly when there's consekwenses after.


----------



## victoriaaa

Oooh walk, i love walks  specially at this time of night its wuvvly.


----------



## Guest

She'll let you on, buddy, you know it and she knows it :glare: 

You can come if you want to, Jessie :w00t: xxxxxx


----------



## Carla-Jade

were you trying to dig your way to see me jet??? 

poor you, my mum was like that with me becuase i rolled in some nasty stuff but she baffed me too. i hated it! awww kissys jet


----------



## victoriaaa

Yes pwease!! :w00t:


----------



## Nicky10

You people go walkies I'll just lie here in the shade and pant for a bit


----------



## Guest

Mum said Trixie needs a fur ever home. must be a dog at that dogs home place you came from Jet.


----------



## Sandysmum

Hi Willow. I knows I should be romantics and say yes, I was trying to get to you. But the truff is I just saw the mud and I HAD to roll in it,I HAD to. I don't know why, maybe coz it was so ot or somfink, coz I usually go back when she calls me. But this was difrent, it was like I didn't ave a choice, like the mud was calling to me.
Could I dig my way to you? I'm not very good at digging but I'll give it a go if you want!


----------



## Carla-Jade

its ok i will get bramble to di for us both- she is a expert digger so my sis gets to do all the hard work while we jsut wait to be able to hold paws!

ooops your mum will calm down though m sure- how could she resist those big eyes? :001_wub:


----------



## Nicky10

Your mum won't stay mad long Jet just give her the huuuuuuge sad eyes and whimper occasionally she'll come around


----------



## Sandysmum

It's ok guys, I'm back on the settee Yaaaay, I'm not shure bout the bed though. I learnt my leson, I won't do that again, it's just not wurf it.
Can we hold paws anyway Willow? *Holds out paw*


----------



## Nicky10

Yay knew she wouldn't stay mad at you long :w00t:


----------



## victoriaaa

Yay!! 

Oooh i dont know about muddy paws in bed tho..im not even allowed clean paws in bed. :nonod:

Hmm i wonder if i like sleeping without my crate?


----------



## Nicky10

I didn't like sleeping in a bed :nonod: I still sleep in my crate but it's open


----------



## Guest

I wented for my walk :yesnod:

I knew she'd forgif you Jet :yesnod:

Kenzie, does your mum fink you're rood? :001_unsure: xxxxxx


----------



## Guest

Yeah she does Bumble  I just get a bit cited


----------



## Guest

You've never jumped in my face, not that I'd mind if you did :001_wub: xxxxx


----------



## Carla-Jade

*holds paw out to Jet *


----------



## Guest

I try to lick their faces  But you're the right size for me so I wouldn't need to jump at you, I could lick you without jumping :001_wub:


----------



## Sandysmum

Hey Bumby did I tell you, I tryed out the tunnel the over day. I liked the blue bit, but I didn't like the red bit. I got a bit confused and couldn't get out. Mum says I just need more practise. I tryed jumping on top of it but it clapsed, I fink I must be a lot evier than you.


----------



## Nicky10

*quietly backs out of thread leaving the lovebirds alone*


----------



## victoriaaa

I slept with mine open too, ive never slept with it closed...

Its just huge so we can put the chairs under the breakfast bar anymore & mum found a bed that 'matches the kitchen' sooo she wondered how id get on... ive had a nap and it was okay. :blush: mum liked me having 'my own little area' though.. we will see. maybe put it in the utility room. but doggg is it cold in there with all the tiles. 

Mum also like the bed that bumbles mum won. :blush: its beautiful.

Im going to miss these light night walks woofers x


----------



## lizzyboo

hewo buddies 

finally i ish made it on heres...


----------



## Guest

Nicky10 said:


> *quietly backs out of thread leaving the lovebirds alone*


Buster have you seen Woody. I miss him.

Angel.


----------



## Nicky10

Hi Radley welcome to the gang 

Haven't seen Woody in a few days Angel


----------



## Guest

I'll only use it in the day, I sleep on mums bed at night :yesnod:

You haff to push your way frew the red bit, Jet, you'll get the ang of it buddy.

I'd luff you to lick me Kenzie :001_wub:

Hi Radley :w00t: xxxxx


----------



## Nicky10

The collapsible tunnel scared me at first :001_unsure: but once you push through it it's ok


----------



## lizzyboo

hey bumbles



not shtoppin on for longs cause mums got the washing moochine on and im a bit of a scaredy cat  .......................dog when thats on.........it makchs me wanna howl!


----------



## Nicky10

I don't like that fing either and mum seems convinced it's some kind of sock eating monster


----------



## Sandysmum

*takes Willows paw* This is nice isn't it. Do you mind that I'm not a romantics dog and don't rite you nice poems like Bumble does for Kenzie?


----------



## Guest

Poemses are fun :yesnod: 

I don'ts trust the washing sheen :skep: My cow went in there once :skep: xxxxxxx


----------



## victoriaaa

Oh-ohhh mums found a dog bed that looks light a bright gween frog, please tempt her away before she adds it to the cart


----------



## Nicky10

My blankets went in there the other day still haven't seen them :sosp:


----------



## Guest

:lol: You do make me laff, Buster :lol:

You can'ts stop them buying you stuff, Jessie, I've even got 5 water bowls  xxxxxx


----------



## Nicky10

I haven't but I fink they might be in that other machine that spins them round and round and then they're dry. But where does all the water go?


----------



## Emmy333

Hey buddies!! I'm back, mummy had to go away for a little while to sit on babies  and granny wouldn't open the laptop for me. I don't know why she wants to sit on babies, but I do know that i get a ride in the car to go pick her up :w00t:


----------



## Nicky10

I fink it's just to keep an eye on them the baby hoomans are little trouble makers even worse than the adults. I love riding in the car :w00t:


----------



## victoriaaa

She only wants it because it makes her smile.. id look rather silly in it. :001_unsure: 

5 :O duz she swopsies them?


----------



## Emmy333

ohh, i wish she'd just said that, why don't they call it baby watching  I love car rides sooooo much, mummy says we get to go in one when we go on my first ever holiday to swales:w00t::w00t::w00t:


----------



## Nicky10

Car rides are awesome but mum doesn't like sitting beside me because I drool all over her because I'm so excited 

It's hoomans don't try to understand them you'll just give yourself a headache


----------



## Carla-Jade

i luffs you jet, im romantik for the both of us!


----------



## victoriaaa

I dont like car rides, i get sick! Which is a shame because last time we went all the way to that clumberpark!!

Oh mums making me turn off the pooter, she up early for work something to do with preparing for sales.. night everywoof  woof ya tomorrow after my walkies xx


----------



## Emmy333

mummy says I stand on her too much and goes ow ow ow ow ow, she's suck a wimp. I never really understand my mum, she talks to me like i'm a baby, i'm a normal doogy being derrr, i do speak woofglish


----------



## Nicky10

Mum doesn't like it when I stand on her either but I'm only little I can't be hurting her that much can I :001_unsure:. Mum talks to me in that silly baby voice to and she calls me puppy


----------



## Emmy333

humph, we just can't win  hoomans


----------



## Nicky10

I know I just do it to give her kisses which she likes but then she complains I'm standing on her hip and hurting her


----------



## Guest

Nicky10 said:


> Hi Radley welcome to the gang
> 
> Haven't seen Woody in a few days Angel


:cryin: I miss Woody.:cryin::cryin::cryin::cryin::cryin::cryin::cryin::cryin:

Angel.


----------



## Nicky10

I fink he said he was going somewhere but I'm getting so confused with all the dogs on this thread now


----------



## Guest

Nicky10 said:


> I fink he said he was going somewhere but I'm getting so confused with all the dogs on this thread now


Going somewhere?:cryin::cryin::cryin::cryin::cryin::cryin::cryin::cryin::cryin::cryin::cryin::cryin:

Angel.


----------



## Guest

I's back buddies :yesnod:

No, I have 5 down all the time and 2 water foutins but they's all in differunt rooms. Why she finks I can't just walk to another room if I want a drink is beyond me :glare:

xxxxxx


----------



## Sandysmum

I seed the picshure of your bed, Bumby, it looks more like a frone than a bed. So are you King Bumble, or Prince Bumble?


----------



## Nicky10

No I fink it's princess Bumby it is bright pink after all :lol:


----------



## Sandysmum

I like it, Princess Bumby it is then:lol::lol:


----------



## Guest

:glare: I fink we'll stick with just Bumble to save arguments :glare: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Here's me with my cats :yesnod:








xxxxx


----------



## Nicky10

Cute picture but where's the new kitten?


----------



## Sandysmum

I liked the picshure of you on the pooter Bumby, it made you look real inteligent.


----------



## Carla-Jade

your calts bumb.. i love that. they are yous!


----------



## Guest

She was on my mums knee

But here we are holding paws 










xxxx


----------



## Nicky10

That's really sweet


----------



## Sandysmum

You'll make Kenzie jelous holding someone elses paw.

I'd never hold paws with anyone but my Willow:001_wub:


----------



## Guest

It's okay cause she's my sista :yesnod: and Kenzie knows I'll never luff anyone but her :001_wub: xxxxx


----------



## Sandysmum

I'm going to have to go in a minit, mums got a napointment in the morning and says she needs to go to bed early.
Night guys, night my spechul girlwoof,Wilow:001_wub::001_wub:


----------



## Guest

Night Jet buddy, I ope it goes well for her. We're off soon cause mums got a cold coming. How can she be cold when it's so ot? :001_huh: xxxxx


----------



## victoriaaa

Ohhhh, I only have a big one in the kitchen, then two joint together for when I'm playing in the garden, I'd get confused if I had lots. And the baby likes the stand in them. Mums off workies now woof later x


----------



## Guest

Morning everywoof. Morning Woody.:blush:


----------



## woody10

danielled said:


> Morning everywoof. Morning Woody.:blush:


morning Angel :001_wub::001_wub: I really miss you and feel I am not a gud woofboy to you.

Sorry I'm not on here much at the moment but my Mum is always on the pooter doing all these numbers and stuff - she says it's a bizy time of the year for her and she needs to be doing otha stuff and won't let me use it. I need my own pooter.

We are just going for a walk by the river - hope she doesn't fall in again. It's too ot in the fields today.

Morning all my all woof buddies - ope you all have a gud day and hopefully I will get on here later on...

Woof Woof Woody


----------



## Guest

woody10 said:


> morning Angel :001_wub::001_wub: I really miss you and feel I am not a gud woofboy to you.
> 
> Sorry I'm not on here much at the moment but my Mum is always on the pooter doing all these numbers and stuff - she says it's a bizy time of the year for her and she needs to be doing otha stuff and won't let me use it. I need my own pooter.
> 
> We are just going for a walk by the river - hope she doesn't fall in again. It's too ot in the fields today.
> 
> Morning all my all woof buddies - ope you all have a gud day and hopefully I will get on here later on...
> 
> Woof Woof Woody


I don't mind Woody I miss yo but I know you get on here when you can.


----------



## Emmy333

Hellooooo woofers, mummy says she gets to be home with me all the time now for the next two months, part from when she's sitting on babies or working with my gran gran, how cool is that?!!?!:w00t::w00t::w00t::w00t::w00t::w00t:


----------



## woody10

danielled said:


> I don't mind Woody I miss yo but I know you get on here when you can.


Thanks for being so understanding, you are so sweet to me :001_tt1:

I just got back from a loooooooooong walk all along the river in the shade and I swam so much. Now I am gonna have a gud rest whilst mum gets on with her stuff.

I fink all the oder woofers must be havin a good, busy day as it is very quiet on here now...

will try visit again later


----------



## vicki.burns

Hi guys,

Hope everyone is ok, camping is way funn! Made sure mummy daddy gots lots of photos of me, it rained loads last night and a bit today but it's gone sunny again for a bit, still all windy though. Oh and Mummy looks weally funny cos she's gone all red and hurty cos the first days were sun shiny!

Miss everyone!


----------



## Guest

woody10 said:


> Thanks for being so understanding, you are so sweet to me :001_tt1:
> 
> I just got back from a loooooooooong walk all along the river in the shade and I swam so much. Now I am gonna have a gud rest whilst mum gets on with her stuff.
> 
> I fink all the oder woofers must be havin a good, busy day as it is very quiet on here now...
> 
> will try visit again later


Woody I understand
I have good news
I'm getting more relaxed
Around Diesel
Think of you
Every day I think of you
I luff you Woody
I only want you
That is true


----------



## Guest

Morning everywoof

No Kenzie :nonod: :crying: xxxxxx


----------



## victoriaaa

Yay mums home, been out for walkies by the waters and through the corn field... i had the runs twice thou so mum fetched me home


----------



## Guest

Oh I hates that  Are you okay buddy? Do you fink it's cause it's so ot? xxxxx


----------



## victoriaaa

Mums going to see how i go after my tea tonight, i dunnnooo  i had my wormer the other night, mum said it might be a combo of that and the heat.


----------



## siberiankiss

Hi eberyone!

Today I only barked at 3 cars out of 8 cars! Twolegs says that's good so in a minute I gets a kong with baby food (don't know why cos am not a baby any more)! Any other woofers do good today?


----------



## victoriaaa

I did good tooo :w00t: i walked offleady past a fishingman without barking, i even stopped to be nosey.. i barked on lead at two ladies on the way home but mum let me off with that one because they did the *tut tut heloooo* thing that i hate!! it scares me.


----------



## victoriaaa

Urhm why does mum want to get me a spade?.. we've never even been to the beach


----------



## Nicky10

Hi woofers. Bumby did you get your treats? They were meant to be there today. I was at work have to keep an eye on mum .

Getting spade means you can't have puppies :yesnod:


----------



## Guest

She wants to get you spade to prevent puppies I think.


----------



## Guest

Nicky10 said:


> Hi woofers. Bumby did you get your treats? They were meant to be there today. I was at work have to keep an eye on mum .
> 
> Getting spade means you can't have puppies :yesnod:


Thought that was why.

Angel.


----------



## victoriaaa

ooooh...thats good i dont want puppies, maybe a fwend. 
mums scared though she's a silly billy, she said she'll cry... specially because i dont let strangers touch me.


----------



## pinkrhino

Just wanna say goo' night! cya in tha mornin'


----------



## Guest

victoriaaa said:


> ooooh...thats good i dont want puppies, maybe a fwend.
> mums scared though she's a silly billy, she said she'll cry... specially because i dont let strangers touch me.


Angel has gone to play with the teddy I brought her.

Diesel.


----------



## pika

Erro guys, I'm sorry I hasn't been around much, mum's been very busy and doesn't leave the pooter open for me  

Mum said she doesn't av a full answer on my possible brother yet..sooo she said she don't wanna say nuffin for a while :cryin:


----------



## Nicky10

Hi everywoof sorry mum was in the baff and the computer was off. What's everyone been up to?

Hi Skye :blush:. I hope you get your new brother soon


----------



## victoriaaa

Mum wishes she hadnt gone on that facebook thing. Two local springers both had pups, one lots 2 weeks 6 left, the others 6 weeks 3 left... mums broody and tempted and knows she should resist. If i was ok with doggies now aswell as people she'd get me a walking buddy for sure. 

Quiet woofs tonight, are you all crossing everything for the euromillions.. dog do i hope mum wins x


----------



## pika

Hi Buster :blush: :w00t:


----------



## Nicky10

Mum says she would never get a springer a bit too high energy for her or something.


----------



## Nicky10

pika said:


> Hi Buster :blush: :w00t:


I hope you've been having a good time in all this sunshine?


----------



## Guest

Nicky10 said:


> Mum says she would never get a springer a bit too high energy for her or something.


Mum is walking real dogs on Thursday.

Diesel.


----------



## victoriaaa

Oooh buster im really laid back for a springer i just plod about. I do have my moments though, bouncing off the sofa's jumping from one to the other, but not very often im good  Unless its play time. :w00t:


----------



## pika

Nicky10 said:


> I hope you've been having a good time in all this sunshine?


I hasn't had much sun..it rained a lot today 

How about you Buster?


----------



## Nicky10

I'm the same I'm really lazy but when I'm out for walkies or playing with other dogs I never stop :w00t:


----------



## Nicky10

pika said:


> I hasn't had much sun..it rained a lot today
> 
> How about you Buster?


It rained fornever earlier but it stopped and I've been sunbathing today. It's too ot for me though :nonod:


----------



## Guest

Mum loves giddy dogs. Though think I was OTT when mum first got me. Oh I went closer to Diesel again today I got a treat and so did Diesel for laying down and mum called me good girl and Diesel good boy.

Angel.


----------



## victoriaaa

Aww im glad you 2 are getting there angel, wont be long before you best fwends again


----------



## Nicky10

You were a bit OTT at first Angel but you're a good doggie now we're all proud of you


----------



## vicki.burns

victoriaaa said:


> Oooh buster im really laid back for a springer i just plod about. I do have my moments though, bouncing off the sofa's jumping from one to the other, but not very often im good  Unless its play time. :w00t:


I do this too Jessie, the jumping from sofa to sofa, normally after din-dins or after walkies but I do this thing that mum calls mental arf hour too. She wants to get anuver Springer too, they say they want a real Springer, I know they don't mean that I am not real but that's because only my doggy daddy was Springer and not my doggy mummy, I think it would be nice to have a brother or sister that looked like my doggy daddy cos he was real nice!

Raining again, I can hear it loud on the tent


----------



## victoriaaa

Mum doesnt think she could actually go through with it and share my attention though lincoln. She says i have those 'mad half hours' too.


----------



## Nicky10

Lincoln! haven't seen you around fornever. Did you have fun camping?


----------



## vicki.burns

I'm still here Buster, we come back on Snaturday, but mummy broughted the pooter and her special dingle dongle for the ninternets!


----------



## Nicky10

Are you having fun? Camping sounds like a lot of fun :w00t:


----------



## Guest

I still find you OTT, both angel and diesel :yesnod: If anyfink happened to a real dog on this fred, once I'd got to know them I'd be pretty gutted, and I'm dam proud when somefing goes well for them, so it annoys me every time  Awful things happen in the real world, real things die and have emotions and it REALLY upsets me - this stupidity 

Bumble is going to go and play elsewhere, love you, real buddies xxxx


----------



## Nicky10

Bumby what's wrong?


----------



## Sandysmum

Bumby, what's the matter?


----------



## Guest

It's annoyed my mum for quite a while :yesnod: and I fink today is the day her mum went to the bridge, near the time she first joined here, she fort Diesel had gone too, and was in tears, but he'd just been reset or somefink  so she's sick to dam death of this :yesnod: and if anything happened to me, she'd overdose, and the 'OTT' comment was the final straw, she found it real hironic and distasteful :yesnod:


----------



## vicki.burns

Bumble... are you okays?

And yea Buster its well good, have you ever beened? I been seaside and beeeech and everyfinks!!!!


----------



## Nicky10

I'm really sorry Bumby


----------



## Nicky10

vicki.burns said:


> Bumble... are you okays?
> 
> And yea Buster its well good, have you ever beened? I been seaside and beeeech and everyfinks!!!!


No never beened I was meant to be going in September with Bumby and lots of doggies and their hoomans from this forum but the metal burd won't let me on them :nonod:


----------



## Guest

Nicky10 said:


> You were a bit OTT at first Angel but you're a good doggie now we're all proud of you


Thanks Buster. Diesel has been lovely with me.

Angel.

Are you ok Angel.

Diesel.


----------



## Guest

Eroswoof said:


> I still find you OTT, both angel and diesel :yesnod: If anyfink happened to a real dog on this fred, once I'd got to know them I'd be pretty gutted, and I'm dam proud when somefing goes well for them, so it annoys me every time  Awful things happen in the real world, real things die and have emotions and it REALLY upsets me - this stupidity
> 
> Bumble is going to go and play elsewhere, love you, real buddies xxxx


But but Bumby how are we still OTT.:cryin::cryin::cryin: I try I really do try.:cryin:

Angel.

Bumble what's wrong buddy, you may have upset Angel. Puts paw on Angel.

Diesel.


----------



## vicki.burns

I am weally confuseded... this whole 'Over The Top' thing has weally confuseded me, I don't understand what has happened weally

Any how,


Night night bed time in the rainy tent x


----------



## Guest

danielled said:


> But but Bumby how are we still OTT.:cryin::cryin::cryin: I try I really do try.:cryin:
> 
> Angel.
> 
> Bumble what's wrong buddy, you may have upset Angel. Puts paw on Angel.
> 
> Diesel.


Because you aren't real lol I don't understand why, when other people have posted here by misunderstanding the thread, their posts have been deleted, but you seem to have diplomatic immunity?

If my dog dies, Danielle - my life is over - do you get this? I can't reset him - he's dead and gone, and I love these dogs on here as if I knew them.

I'm probably going to be reported for this and, to be honest, I don't care, I'm sick to death of it - you have a computerised dog - my dog is my child - I can only liken it to a thread where someone has a hypothetical baby and there are other mothers who have struggled through life.

I'm not trying to be nasty to you, but I hate hypocrisy, and to me, and trust me, to others, this is really distasteful - you have all your fish threads and general threads etc etc, but if something happens to one of the dogs on here, a response from angel or diesel would make me physically ill


----------



## Guest

Jet, buddy, do you fink my mum could fone your mum? xxxx


----------



## Sandysmum

Yeah of course.


----------



## Sandysmum

I'm pretty sure this is going to get deleted, but I have to agree with Eroswoof. We started this thread as a bit of silly, harmless fun. And it was great fun for a long time until it turned into the Deisel and Angel thread. I really don't want to cause any trouble either, but when they're on it's just not fun anymore.
As I've got to know the dogs on this thread, I've grown to care about them and what happens to them. I've also had a lot of support from the 'dogs' on here when I've had problems with my own dog.
There are many other parts of the forum to go on, why come on here if you don't have a real dog? 
I'm sorry if I've upset anyone, I really didn't want it to come to this, but I have to support Eroswoof, because she's right.


----------



## Nicky10

We could maybe start another thread or obviously if this is upsetting people too much forget the whole thing I don't like seeing people upset


----------



## Sandysmum

A good compromise would be to have a separate thread for virtual pets. I'm sure there are more out there that could join. I don't want to upset any one either Nicky, it was pretty hard for me to write that last post. But we have something good here, it would be a shame to loose it.


----------



## Nicky10

What we could do is have this one locked and start a new thread for the dogs. I do enjoy it


----------



## Sandysmum

Yes, that would work. I hope we don't don't loose the sillyness from here though, it's a nice unwind to the day.


----------



## Nicky10

It is it's such a silly thread and most of the time stress free so it's a good thread to have I think. Besides whereas can you mock yourself? :lol:


----------



## Sandysmum

Yes totally silly,especially the way the dogs have developed their own little quirks, Buster the clever one, Jet the thick one, Bumble the silly one (remember the goat) and so on.


----------



## Nicky10

Oh god the goat :lol:. At times it feels like when I was doing a greek exam and had to explain what planes and things were in ancient greek so that ancient greeks would understand them. I don't know how Buster ended up the smart one he's not the brightest dog in the world


----------



## Sandysmum

I loved the goat  How can we ever top that one??


----------



## Nicky10

I don't know maybe a dinosaur this time er one of the vegetarian ones of course. That was the day he got stuck up a tree as well wasn't it :lol:


----------



## Sandysmum

Oh yes, and we had to catch him


----------



## Nicky10

And he hurt Buster's back so Buster refused to carry him and that's how he ended up on the goat then crashed it :lol:

You think this dog is smart? He just almost walked into the wall half-asleep when I told him to go to bed


----------



## Sandysmum

That's what makes this thread so much fun, Jet isn't really that 'fick' either, but it makes for total sillyness. Had to correct the last word coz I mistyped it to sillymess - maybe that's more apt


----------



## Nicky10

Yeah it is just pure silly fluff god knows we need it around here sometimes. You have no idea how many times I've typed hoomans and had to go back and delete in other threads now :lol:


----------



## Sandysmum

Me too. Honestly, what are we like!?


----------



## Nicky10

My spelling and grammer is bad enough when typing now just as long as I don't end up typing it into work reports . Can't be as bad putting someone's phone number into the amount to be taken out box though as my boss managed to do once.


----------



## Sandysmum

Oh that's precious.I love it. Good job you didn't do it or you'd have been in deep doggie doo doo


----------



## Nicky10

Thankfully he noticed in time to void it so no money was taken out it was sooo funny though :lol:. He was telling me to be careful because I had taken £10 more out than normal once I only noticed when the person called  and then did that


----------



## Sandysmum

Well I think I'll call it a night. I wonder how all this will pan out tomorrow?
Night, Sweet dreams


----------



## Nicky10

Hopefully a lot better than it has tonight goodnight sleep well


----------



## victoriaaa

Morning.. im confused, i didnt know angel and diesel were virtuel dogs.


----------



## Nicky10

The new thread
http://www.petforums.co.uk/dog-chat/176241-not-just-hoomans.html


----------

